# Les jeux PC sur Mac (Bootcamp)



## Filou53 (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour.
Heureux possesseur d'un iMac (Tournesol) depuis 2003, je n'envisage plus du tout de repasser sous PC + Window$$
mais...
au niveau des jeux, je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé mon bonheur sur le Mac.
Je jouais peu sur PC mais cela me manque quand même :rose: 
Et ce qu'il y a sur Mac ne m'intéresse guère à qq exceptions près.
J'aimerais trouver du wargame classique au tour à tour (comme Panzer General que j'ai réussi à faire tourner avec un émulateur - mais que de soucis...) et aussi des choses du style Rome Total War.

Tout ceci pour dire que dans cette optique, BootCamp m'intéresse vraiment d'autant que je commence à envisager de changer de machine pour acquérir un IMac ou un Mac Mini.

Alors avec XP sur Mac, les jeux qu'est-ce que cela donne ?
Temps de réponse, affichage, pblm rencontrés ???
Qu'avez-vous déjà testé ?

Filou


----------



## HmJ (7 Avril 2006)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> Je jouais peu sur PC mais cela me manque quand même :rose:



Chacun son vice...


----------



## hemelune (7 Avril 2006)

Recup de Macplus.net : 

Boot Camp : premières impressions 
Cédric 

Après avoir testé il y a peu la solution de XPonMac, nous avons donc jeté notre dévolu sur le tant espéré BootCamp et nous vous livrons en vrac nos premières impressions en attendant un test plus poussé sur iMac et MacBook Pro. 

Comme nous pouvions l&#8217;espérer de la part d&#8217;Apple, la procédure d&#8217;installation est ultra simplifiée. Que ce soit de la partition, de l&#8217;installation de Windows XP et jusqu&#8217;à la suppression pure et simple de ce dernier, tout est d&#8217;une simplicité enfantine, vraiment à la portée de n&#8217;importe quel débutant. 

Côté utilisation de Windows, les drivers fournis par Apple font là encore des merveilles. La machine est étonnament rapide par rapport au PC que vous êtes nombreux à utiliser au quotidien et tout a fonctionné pour le mieux sur iMac 17". Bluetooth, Airport, etc... Et le tout avec une déconcertante simplicité... 

Côté performance, là encore le Core Duo fait des merveilles, nous avons effectué des tests avec l&#8217;installation de jeux tel que World of Warcraft ou Quake 4 et le tout tourne sans aucun problème. Pour information, concernant WOW nous avons réglé toutes les options graphiques à leur maximum et le jeu s&#8217;est comporté de manière totalement fluide. 

La rédac&#8217; et moi-même vous donnons rendez-vous d&#8217;ici à quelques jours pour un test complet.


----------



## FabH (7 Avril 2006)

J'ai installé Doom3 et GuildWars sur un MBP 2Ghz, ça tourne très bien en 1440*900.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Avril 2006)

http://www.cabel.name/2006/04/boot-camp-first-look-half-life-2-video.html

Je crois que ça parle de soi-même... particulièrement la vidéo.

Oblivion et Battlefield 2 (récents et gourmands) ont également été testés avec succès par Tuncer Deniz, grand manitou de InsideMacGames.com (son papier sur bootcamp est par ailleurs très intéressant).

++
Beru


----------



## fpoil (7 Avril 2006)

ouah ... impressionnant.... la video est sur un imac 17" apparemment...

l'achat d'un mac intel va se précipiter....


----------



## Filou53 (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> http://www.cabel.name/2006/04/boot-camp-first-look-half-life-2-video.html
> Je crois que ça parle de soi-même... particulièrement la vidéo.
> Oblivion et Battlefield 2 (récents et gourmands) ont également été testés avec succès par Tuncer Deniz, grand manitou de InsideMacGames.com (son papier sur bootcamp est par ailleurs très intéressant).
> ++
> Beru


Nickel ces 2 adresses... 
C'est vrai que la vidéo impressionne !

J'étais parti pour acheter un mac mini + écran + switch kvm pour pouvoir mixer Mac et (ancien) PC,
ce sera sans doute plutôt bonjour le nouvel iMac et pas de PC du tout :rateau: 
Ouf...

Filou


----------



## ignace (7 Avril 2006)

ZUUT chez moi aucun jeux ne se lance, je n'ai que win xp pro sp1, il s'est installé, juste qques drivers qui n'ont pas voulu s'installer. que puis je faire a votre avis ?


----------



## Filou53 (7 Avril 2006)

ignace a dit:
			
		

> ZUUT chez moi aucun jeux ne se lance, je n'ai que win xp pro sp1, il s'est installé, juste qques drivers qui n'ont pas voulu s'installer. que puis je faire a votre avis ?



J'ai lu tout à l'heure qu'il fallait XP SP2
c'est peut-être une des causes ???

Filou


----------



## ignace (7 Avril 2006)

oui surement bien que j'ai reussi a installer et a jouer a half life. 
J'ai bien tenté d'installer le sp2, mais il me dit que je n'ai pas assez d'espace disque alors que j'ai 20 go de libre.


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

Ca me donne envie d'acheter un mac mini tout ca


----------



## macdeck (7 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca me donne envie d'acheter un mac mini tout ca




attention quand même, la carte vidéo du mac mini ne fera pas des merveilles par rapport à la X1600 des iMac & MacBook Pro


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

macdeck a dit:
			
		

> attention quand même, la carte vidéo du mac mini ne fera pas des merveilles par rapport à la X1600 des iMac & MacBook Pro



J'ai lu que quelque part la carte vidéo du mac mini sous windows roxxait quand même


----------



## s_asr (8 Avril 2006)

bien le bonsoir messieur dame, je vais vous livrer mes premiere impressions sur tous sa.
Tous d'abord je n'ai jammais vu un windows aussi performant de ma vie, par rapport a tous ceux que je connais et qui plante constament, celui la marche niquel ( c'est a cause de la pomme sur l'ordi c pour sa que sa marche bien, a magie de la pomme quand tu nous tuins ;-)
Pour les jeux ben ecouter j'ai tester alien versus predator 2 ( en multi et solo avec tous a fond) , counter-strike ( que j'ai du acheter )+ condition zero, Half life 2, fallout ( je suis un grand fan ) he ben tous fonctionne nikel, tres bonne reactiviter, en reseaus sa depote ( meme plus que sur os X) 
bon c'est sur faut installer un anti virus ( bit defender) un firewall et tous le tralala mais une fois que c'est fait, c super.
J'avoue ( je sais  c'est honteux ) que maintenant je suis plus souvent sur xp que sur Os X ( multiple avantage ) comme msn, les jeux. Mais franchement pour rien au monde j'acheterai un vrais pécé car la, on a le choix.
Pour tout dire meme ma vitesse de connexion a augmenter, moi ki me trainai a dl a 350Ko/s la je monte facile a 1200 
bref pour les jeux c'est top, finie les jeux a 60 euro de chez mac game et bjr au jeux a 25.30 euro des pc.
Bref je le conseille a tous les gamer, c'est vraiment bluffant


----------



## tzekken (8 Avril 2006)

ignace a dit:
			
		

> oui surement bien que j'ai reussi a installer et a jouer a half life.
> J'ai bien tenté d'installer le sp2, mais il me dit que je n'ai pas assez d'espace disque alors que j'ai 20 go de libre.



J'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi.

Install du XP pro SP1, puis il n'accepte que les drivers de l'ATI. Impossible de mettre les autres drivers.
je me suis dit aussi qu'en passant le SP2 ca irait mieux, mais il me dit aussi en installant le SP2 que je n'ai que 4mo de disque libre !!!

Ta partition XP st elle formatée en fat32 ou en ntfs? cela vient peut etre de la?


----------



## Filou53 (8 Avril 2006)

s_asr a dit:
			
		

> bref pour les jeux c'est top, finie les jeux a 60 euro de chez mac game et bjr au jeux a 25.30 euro des pc.
> Bref je le conseille a tous les gamer, c'est vraiment bluffant


C'est vrai que si c'est comme cela, il n'y a pas photo.
Triste pour les développeurs de jeux sur Mac :hein: 
Mais ce seront sans doute les seuls perdants dans l'opération.

En attendant, je compte mes économies  iMac 17 ou 20 pouces ???

Filou


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

20 pouces assurément


----------



## UnAm (8 Avril 2006)

s_asr a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue ( je sais  c'est honteux ) que maintenant je suis plus souvent sur xp que sur Os X ( multiple avantage ) comme msn, les jeux. Mais franchement pour rien au monde j'acheterai un vrais pécé car la, on a le choix.


alors lui, on va le brûler!!!!!!! son Mactel avec! (ah non, jvais peut être le prendre ).

Ton comportement "confirme" un peu se que je craignais: la grande majorité du "grand public" visé par Apple via l'iMac ne fait pas trop de montage vidéo, musique, etc (iLife), mais plus du jeux & bureautique (pourquoi avoir acheter un Mac alors? parce qu'Apple recrute des bons commerciaux ). & là, comme t'as win, tu te rends compte que tous (les jeux, msn, etc) est plus rapide que sous OS X... ça craint :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> alors lui, on va le brûler!!!!!!! son Mactel avec! (ah non, jvais peut être le prendre ).
> 
> Ton comportement "confirme" un peu se que je craignais: la grande majorité du "grand public" visé par Apple via l'iMac ne fait pas trop de montage vidéo, musique, etc (iLife), mais plus du jeux & bureautique (pourquoi avoir acheter un Mac alors? parce qu'Apple recrute des bons commerciaux ). & là, comme t'as win, tu te rends compte que tous (les jeux, msn, etc) est plus rapide que sous OS X... ça craint :hein:




Ce n'est pas la faute de mac os X si les jeux et msn ne vont pas vite , c plus la faute des developpeurs


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la faute de mac os X si les jeux et msn ne vont pas vite , c plus la faute des developpeurs


et c'est la faute d'apple de ne leur pas avoir mis la pression


----------



## ignace (8 Avril 2006)

tzekken a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi.
> 
> Install du XP pro SP1, puis il n'accepte que les drivers de l'ATI. Impossible de mettre les autres drivers.
> je me suis dit aussi qu'en passant le SP2 ca irait mieux, mais il me dit aussi en installant le SP2 que je n'ai que 4mo de disque libre !!!
> ...




j'ai essaye deux fois en fat et toi ?


----------



## s_asr (8 Avril 2006)

ola messieur, un peu de calme, me bruler pas tout de suite lol
c'est vrai que pour un gamers endurcie la solution bootcamp est un miracle, mais je suis certain que sa va pousser au switch car vu le nombre de personne qui par ego n'osait avouer que le mac c'ezst bien maintenant qu'on leur dit " regarde, ta ton mac, belle machine, superbe os, elle c'est tout faire meme lancer windows avec meme une sacre optimisation ( pour les jeux surtout) ca c'est un vrai ordi, tout se que tu veut et quan tu veut. le mac c'est magique
et la il ne peuvent que l'avouer, le mac c'est bien.
Moi perso vu que je joue tout le temps etre sur windows est plus avantageux.
MAIS JAMAIS JE NE RENIRAIT MAC OS X ET SEIGNEUR JOB, VOUS M4ENTENDEZ BIEN HEIN
dsl petite pulsion
mdr
Nan mais faut avouer que mac os x est tellement performant qu'il peut largement se permettre de refiler boot camp. Sans rire.
Si jamais on avait les avantage du pc ( y en pas beaucoup mais y en a) sur mac os x, la se serai vraiment formidable


----------



## DickyPoo (10 Avril 2006)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais trouver du wargame classique au tour à tour (comme Panzer General que j'ai réussi à faire tourner avec un émulateur - mais que de soucis...) et aussi des choses du style Rome Total War.
> 
> Filou


Salut Filou,
Juste pour dire mon expérience avec Panzer Général. Je n'ai pas réussi à le faire tourner avec Windows XP, il faut Windows 95 (pour la version DOS que j'ai en tout cas) donc utiliser boot camp qui éxige Windows XP n'ira pas . En fait ta solution Virtual PC sur Mac (non Intel) me semble être la bonne, surtout qu'en termes graphiques Panzer General ne demande rien (enfin presque). J'ai également fait tourner avec succès Tomb Raider 1 comme ça.

Pour les jeux avec un Macbook Pro je pense que Apple à du pain sur la planche côté pilotes graphiques. J'ai installé World of Warcraft sur mon Macbook sous OSX et j'avais une moyennne de 21 FPS en plein écran. Avec Windows XP installé à l'aide de boot camp j'avais 32 FPS en moyenne...


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu que quelque part la carte vidéo du mac mini sous windows roxxait quand même




à bon!! j'aimerai bien voir car je suis interresé par les perfs du mini sous win "niveau game" 
car si il y a la meme chse dans un "new ibook" c'est bien de tester...

Merci d'avance si vous connaisez un chti lien qui parle du mini!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

C'est dejà fait, par des centaines de personnes ( xlr8yourmac ect... ) c'est bien mieux que sous OsX ça reste une carte bas de gamme idéale pour le Mini qui n'est pas fait pour jouer, Wow est jouable, et meme Half life 2 en 1024 bas détail.

Il suffit de chercher sur le net des test de jeux sous GMA 950 pour avoir une idée des perfs. Un Mac sous windows c'est comme un PC avec un gros processeur très gros meme pour la carte vidéo suffit de trouver des bench PC.


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est dejà fait, par des centaines de personnes ( xlr8yourmac ect... ) c'est bien mieux que sous OsX ça reste une carte bas de gamme idéale pour le Mini qui n'est pas fait pour jouer, Wow est jouable, et meme Half life 2 en 1024 bas détail.
> 
> Il suffit de chercher sur le net des test de jeux sous GMA 950 pour avoir une idée des perfs. Un Mac sous windows c'est comme un PC avec un gros processeur très gros meme pour la carte vidéo suffit de trouver des bench PC.




merci donc au vu de tout celà ca tourne sous half life 2 mais trop mal.. donc mon 3ds même pas le peine... :mouais:  si seulement jobs avait pensé a mettre en option une vrai CG!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

Avec un job d'été , tu peux te payer un MacBookPro


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec un job d'été , tu peux te payer un MacBookPro




si il n'y avait que ca...   mais mon école me coute chere elle est privé... :hein: 
halala.. mais bon je pense que je vais me débrouiler...


----------



## Filou53 (10 Avril 2006)

DickyPoo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Filou,
> Juste pour dire mon expérience avec Panzer Général. Je n'ai pas réussi à le faire tourner avec Windows XP, il faut Windows 95 (pour la version DOS que j'ai en tout cas) donc utiliser boot camp qui éxige Windows XP n'ira pas . En fait ta solution Virtual PC sur Mac (non Intel) me semble être la bonne, surtout qu'en termes graphiques Panzer General ne demande rien (enfin presque). ..


 
Merci pour ta réponse.
Si cela t'intéresse, j'ai chez moi (pas ici au boulot) l'adresse d'un site qui explique comment faire tourner PG sous XP (je n'ai pas validé). Laisse moi un msg.

J'avais aussi essayé AG, PacG et PG2 sous Virtual PC.
Le 1er nickel,
PacG: cata au niveau sonore
PG2 apparemment pas trop mauvais mais pas très rapide...

Filou


----------



## Tyler (10 Avril 2006)

Bon.

J'ai installé half life 2 sur Mac Book Pro 1,83 avec 1,5 go, ça SWINGUE de la mort.
C'est ultra fluide, un vrai plaisir.
C'est quand même génial d'avoir un ordi universel.

Pour les échanges de fichiers j'ai formaté un disque FW externe en FAT 32 et c'est peinard ! 
Là je poste à partir de windows.
Et le rendu web est moins jolie que sous mac os x. 

Pour ce qui est du temps d'utilisation, je pense que j'utilise windows et mac os X à part égal.
Dès que je veux me divertir (jeux, download de démos...) je passe sous win, dès que je veux BOSSER, je passe sous MAC OS X.
LE PIED JE VOUS DIS.


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> si il n'y avait que ca...   mais mon école me coute chere elle est privé... :hein:
> halala.. mais bon je pense que je vais me débrouiler...


 backswitch?


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> backswitch?




UnAm.. Jamais...   plutot revenir a Be os!!!  
Attention j'ai pris ca pour une attaque.. 
Un petit coup de boule et ca passera lol


----------



## urgo94 (10 Avril 2006)

DickyPoo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Filou,
> Juste pour dire mon expérience avec Panzer Général. Je n'ai pas réussi à le faire tourner avec Windows XP, il faut Windows 95 (pour la version DOS que j'ai en tout cas) donc utiliser boot camp qui éxige Windows XP n'ira pas . En fait ta solution Virtual PC sur Mac (non Intel) me semble être la bonne, surtout qu'en termes graphiques Panzer General ne demande rien (enfin presque). J'ai également fait tourner avec succès Tomb Raider 1 comme ça.
> 
> Pour les jeux avec un Macbook Pro je pense que Apple à du pain sur la planche côté pilotes graphiques. J'ai installé World of Warcraft sur mon Macbook sous OSX et j'avais une moyennne de 21 FPS en plein écran. Avec Windows XP installé à l'aide de boot camp j'avais 32 FPS en moyenne...




Lol ca va commencer les problemes d'install des jeux pour Windows

Pour faire tourner un jeux ancien sur XP faire un raccourci sur le bureau,puis clic droit dessus ,proprieté et choisir le mode compatibilité souhaité et hop.
Bye


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Avril 2006)

Coucou, je me pose une question à propos des jeux et des écrans larges :

Je sais que certains écrans larges (ou Wide, ou 16/10e, comme vous voudrez), posent des problèmes avec les jeux (généralement anciens) ne gérant pas les résolutions "larges", et se retrouvent déformés, écrasés. (Sous Windows au moins, mais ça doit être pareil sur Mac).

J'aimerait savoir ce qu'il en est de ces jeux _(plus ou moins vieux, pour être exact c'est ma collection perso qui m'intéresse : Chevaliers de Baphomet, Theme Hospital, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, ... oui mes jeux sont vieux, j'ai swhitché depuis )_, avec les écrans larges des iMac ou MacBook Pro ?
Sont-ils déformés, ou bien des bandes noires sont apposées sur les côtés ?  

Et sur Mac OS d'ailleurs, pas besoin de Windows ou de processeur Intel pour poser la question : les "vieux" jeux Mac, comment réagissent-ils sur les écrans Apple récent, par exemple les iMac G5 ou les PowerBook G5 à écran large ?


----------



## Tyler (11 Avril 2006)

Facile, que ça soit sous windows ou sur Mac os X, si le jeu prend en charge la résolution correspondante au 16/10, le jeu fonctionne parfaitement, sinon c'est les bandes noires sur les côtés pour se retrouver avec un bon 4/3 à l'ancienne.
Ex : HL2 fonctionne en plein écran wide sur le mac book pro sous windows, DOOM 3 fonctionne seulement en 4/3 sous win et os X (mais il tourne mieux sous windows )


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Avril 2006)

Merki  
(Bon, ben y'a plus qu'à attendre les iBook Intel... )


----------



## Meow the Catz (12 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai craqué et je vais m'installer bootcamp aussi... pour les jeux uniquement... je ne suis pas sûr de mettre un antivirus, car je ne veux rien faire sur mon mac en XP que de jouer à des jeux commerciaux styles les myst, les mmorpgs, ou peut-être half life 2 (il est bien ce jeu ?)

Je ne me servirait de ce XP que comme une console de jeu... et on ne met pas d'antivirus sur une console de jeu non ? 

Enfin bref je passerais tout mon temps sur OS X, sauf quand je voudrais jouer... j'ai trop besoin de bons mmorpgs, et à part world of warcraft, sur Mac c'est pas la folie... les grands jeux mmorpgs ne sont que sur PC malheureusement.

Mais OS X restera l'OS sur lequel je passerais le plus de temps, à moins que je me retrouve pris dans un autre mmorpg, parce que c'est fou le temps que ça prend un mmorpg


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2006)

s_asr a dit:
			
		

> bien le bonsoir messieur dame, je vais vous livrer mes premiere impressions sur tous sa.
> Tous d'abord je n'ai jammais vu un windows aussi performant de ma vie, par rapport a tous ceux que je connais et qui plante constament, celui la marche niquel ( c'est a cause de la pomme sur l'ordi c pour sa que sa marche bien, a magie de la pomme quand tu nous tuins ;-)
> Pour les jeux ben ecouter j'ai tester alien versus predator 2 ( en multi et solo avec tous a fond) , counter-strike ( que j'ai du acheter )+ condition zero, Half life 2, fallout ( je suis un grand fan ) he ben tous fonctionne nikel, tres bonne reactiviter, en reseaus sa depote ( meme plus que sur os X)
> bon c'est sur faut installer un anti virus ( bit defender) un firewall et tous le tralala mais une fois que c'est fait, c super.
> ...


 



bon je crois bien que je vais acheter un autre DD ( je n'ai que 80Go) pour le mbp et installer boot camp et windows XP.

vu que les jeux fonctionent.

ce qui est regrettable tt de mm, dommage qu'on doit rebooter pour passer d'un OS à l'autre..


mais on ne peut pas tt avoir.


----------



## Meow the Catz (12 Avril 2006)

Disons que si on devait pas rebooter, ça serait pas du natif, mais de l'émulation, et forcément les performances seraient moindres...


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Disons que si on devait pas rebooter, ça serait pas du natif, mais de l'émulation, et forcément les performances seraient moindres...


 
thx pour l'explication....


vraiment top l'univers mac, l'ambiance sur les forums.. etc...

c'est vraiment super !!


----------



## mac'adam (12 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde. Etant fan de jeux, et restant un peu sur ma faim avec mac (mais c'est quand même les meilleurs ordis du monde), j'ai essayé d'installer boot camp, et on m'a prêté le CD de windows XP pro. Quand je lance l'assistant boot camp, il me dit : Vous devez mettre à niveau le programme interne de l&#8217;ordinateur avant d&#8217;utiliser cet assistant réglages.
Et comme je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut faire, je suis pas plus avancé. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, ça serait sympa siouplait.


----------



## fpoil (12 Avril 2006)

mettre à jour le "firmware" de ta machine : ici

ou là


----------



## mac'adam (12 Avril 2006)

Merci, maintenant ça marche. Mais j'ai quelques problèmes avec windows. Déjà la souris à un bouton n'est pas reconnue, c'est comme si je faisais clique gauche et droit en même temps, donc c'est pas pratique. Je n'arrive pas à installer les pilotes macintosh. Et il n'y a pas de son, mais je pense que les pilotes mac arrangeront ça, si je peux les installer.


----------



## hemelune (12 Avril 2006)

Je pense que la version de windows que tu as installé est une SP1 , il faut une SP2 pour pouvoir installé les drivers . En sp1 seul le driver de la carte graphique s' installe.

Si tu as un PC à porter de main tu peux essayer d intégrer le SP2 à ton CD d installation pour qu il s installe avec l' os .

Sache que tu ne peux pas juste faire une mise à jour de xp sp1 vers xp sp2 avec la mise à jour de microsoft, la seul solution est d' intégrer le sp2 à ton cd d' installation ( ce n' est pas très compliqué ) .

Pour ce faire tu peux aller faire un tour ici :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135879

Pour ce qui es de la souris, j ai  une mighty mouse et chose étonante, si je clik à doite de ma souris sur xp j' ai un clic droit et à gauche un clic gauche, je pensais que cette souris était mono bouton mais il semblerait que non .


----------



## mac'adam (12 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## mac'adam (12 Avril 2006)

Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire la manip avec le côté PC de mon ordi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Avril 2006)

mac'adam a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire la manip avec le côté PC de mon ordi ?




C'est a dire ?


----------



## mac'adam (12 Avril 2006)

Et bien, faire la mise à jour SP2 sur le mac, du côté windows.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Avril 2006)

Normalement oui pourquoi ca se ferait pas ?


----------



## mac'adam (12 Avril 2006)

Ben je sais pas si ça peut fonctionner, si j'ai nLite. Et en plus, du côté windows je ne parviens pas à me connecter à internet.


----------



## Meow the Catz (12 Avril 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui es de la souris, j ai  une mighty mouse et chose étonante, si je clik à doite de ma souris sur xp j' ai un clic droit et à gauche un clic gauche, je pensais que cette souris était mono bouton mais il semblerait que non .


Tu as une mighty mouse et tu ne savais pas qu'elle était multi bouton ? 
Moi je l'utilise sur mac OS X en mode deux boutons, enfin même trois boutons, c'est quand même plus pratique...

Par contre moi le souci que j'ai avec bootcamp et XP c'est que je n'arrive pas à n'avoir le son que dans le casque quand j'en branche un, ça sort toujours aussi par les HP de mon iMac... donc je ne peux pas jouer à Oblivion le soir, ma femme n'apprécierait pas...


----------



## hemelune (13 Avril 2006)

mac'adam a dit:
			
		

> Ben je sais pas si ça peut fonctionner, si j'ai nLite. Et en plus, du côté windows je ne parviens pas à me connecter à internet.



Je pense que c est faisable sur la partition xp de ton mac si le graveur est reconnu .

En fait tu telecharges tout les logiciels sur os  x tu les graves et ensuite reboot sur windows et tu peux commencer à slipstramer sp2.


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2006)

est ce que quelqu'un du forum.. à test un jeu style half life 2 sur mini, je sais que c'est dejà fait sur pas mal de site mais personne me dis vraiment si c est jouable...?   ou si c est meme pas la peine !!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> est ce que quelqu'un du forum.. à test un jeu style half life 2 sur mini, je sais que c'est dejà fait sur pas mal de site mais personne me dis vraiment si c est jouable...?   ou si c est meme pas la peine !!!!



Lis les autres topics ont en parle . Oui c jouable


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Lis les autres topics ont en parle . Oui c jouable



merci StJohnPerse, je veux bien mais le truc c'est que j'ai un poil peur de me lancer dans l'achat d'un mini ou d'un fututr macbook, j'aimerai en être sur je vais continuer a chercher des video et des commentaire sur la chose 


thanx


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> merci StJohnPerse, je veux bien mais le truc c'est que j'ai un poil peur de me lancer dans l'achat d'un mini ou d'un fututr macbook, j'aimerai en être sur je vais continuer a chercher des video et des commentaire sur la chose
> 
> 
> thanx




Achetes un macbookpro , tu seras tranquille


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Achetes un macbookpro , tu seras tranquille




vu sous cet angle je suis totalement d'accord avec toi mais bon  

mais hélas... Mac User un poil geek je souhaite tout pour pas cher


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> vu sous cet angle je suis totalement d'accord avec toi mais bon
> 
> mais hélas... Mac User un poil geek je souhaite tout pour pas cher




Un geek met le prix


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un geek met le prix


Non, pas du tout.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas du tout.




Tu dois pas en connaître beaucoup alors


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois pas en connaître beaucoup alors


Que le geek dépense une partie importante de son budget en bidules infomatiques, certainement. 
En revanche, qu'il dépense une somme plus importante que nécessaire non. 
Donc, le geek cherche le produit ayant un rapport qualité/prix le plus intéressant c'est à dire le moins cher.
Il ne faut pas confonde le geek, il y en a beaucoup sur ce forum et sur l'internet en général, et l'abruti. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Que le geek dépense une partie importante de son budget en bidules infomatiques, certainement.
> En revanche, qu'il dépense une somme plus importante que nécessaire non.
> Donc, le geek cherche le produit ayant un rapport qualité/prix le plus intéressant c'est à dire le moins cher.
> Il ne faut pas confonde le geek, il y en a beaucoup sur ce forum et sur l'internet en général, et l'abruti. N'est-ce pas?




Tous les geek que je connaisse mettent le prix sur ce qu'ils veulent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

T'es sourd?!?

Regarde-les configs des "geek" de ce forum, gros posteurs et adeptes de la bidouille. Ils ont toujours une solution et connaissent les OS sur le bout des doigts. Même pas le 10ème d'entre-eux ont un G5, alors des MBP...
Qui dit Geek ne dit pas gros matos.


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es sourd?!?
> 
> Regarde-les configs des "geek" de ce forum, gros posteurs et adeptes de la bidouille. Ils ont toujours une solution et connaissent les OS sur le bout des doigts. Même pas le 10ème d'entre-eux ont un G5, alors des MBP...
> Qui dit Geek ne dit pas gros matos.




+1 ---->  100% d'accord avec toi.. c'est justement le fait de bien regarder les prix et avoir le mieu pour ce que j'ai a mettre qui fait de moi un geek.. 

Edit: c'est mieu que je vire ce qu'il y avait ici ...


----------



## mac'adam (14 Avril 2006)

j'ai lu attentivement tout l'explication pour SP2, mais j'ai une question. Je dois insérer le CD de windows XP, puis un CD vierge. Mais je n'arrive pas à ejecter de CD quand je suis du côté windows de mon mac. Si vous savez comment faire, ça serait sympa de me le dire.


----------



## mac'adam (14 Avril 2006)

Et je viens de constater que le côté windows ne détecte pas les clées USB.


----------



## gilol (17 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

  J'ai un petit soucis et je vais poser ma question içi. J'ai installer XP pro SP2 grace à bootcamp, j'en ai profité pour overclocker ma CG. XP ne me sert que pour les jeux. Par contre vu que l'iMac est dans le salon je me suis pris un joli petit casque pour ne pas déranger madame qui regarde la télé, et bien j'ai  du son dans le casque mais les enceintes integrées ne coupent pas.


 Si quelqu'un a une solution???


----------



## Meow the Catz (18 Avril 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135707


----------



## Thot.01 (18 Avril 2006)

je viens d'installer xp et aoe 3, le jeu tourne normalement


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Yo les macman !!! 

Apres avoir installé Oblivion (qui marche vraiment pas mal)...je me suis permis d'installer le dernier Lara Croft !!!!...Tomb raider 7 !!!! 

Une fois installé, j'ai poussé a fond tous les réglages, avec une réso a 1400 !!!!...bon c'est pas terrible !!!!....j'ai enlevé l'antialiasing et diminué d'un poil la résolution  

et bien c'est nickel !!!! incroyable !!.....les ombres les décors, les effets en ecran large !!!..tout y est !!!...et aucune saccade, super fluide !!!!!...je peux profiter des avantages de miss Lara !!! (et elle en a certain)   :rateau:  

...j'ai commencé une premiere mission histoire de voir si le windows tenait le coup !!! et bin c'est nickel !!! aucun ecran bleu !!!...pour le moment !!!!

je conseille donc au fan de se lancer les yeux fermés !!!!...enfin pas trop !!!


----------



## ultrabody (21 Avril 2006)

j'ai un DD de 80Go..
comment partager mon DD pour windows XP et mac OS ?

pour windows ça serait uniquement pour les jeux dans un premier temps, histoire de tester le mbp. je garde mon vieux pc pour les autres taches...


----------



## Meow the Catz (21 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un DD de 80Go..
> comment partager mon DD pour windows XP et mac OS ?
> 
> pour windows ça serait uniquement pour les jeux dans un premier temps, histoire de tester le mbp. je garde mon vieux pc pour les autres taches...


 C'est quoi ta question? Comment techniquement partager ta partition ? Si c'est ça, bootcamp le fait pour toi très facilement.

Si la question c'est : quelle taille allouer à OS X et à XP, là c'est plus complexe, et va dépendre des jeux que tu veux mettre sur XP. Oblivion, par exemple, prend 3 ou 4 Go sur le disque.

Donc je dirais, il faudrait 15 Go mini pour XP, entre la taille d'XP même et celle des jeux, mais comme je le disais ça dépend des jeux que tu veux installer.

Moi j'ai mis 30 Go mais j'ai un DD de 250 Go.

Tu peux aussi ne mettre que 10 Go, ça doit passer si tu ne mets pas trop de gros jeux dessus en même temps...


----------



## ultrabody (26 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ta question? Comment techniquement partager ta partition ? Si c'est ça, bootcamp le fait pour toi très facilement.
> 
> Si la question c'est : quelle taille allouer à OS X et à XP, là c'est plus complexe, et va dépendre des jeux que tu veux mettre sur XP. Oblivion, par exemple, prend 3 ou 4 Go sur le disque.
> 
> ...



oui la deuxième réponse correspond à ma question.
je ne compte pas installer bcp de jeux: Far cry, WIII, et UT 2004.

en fait mon objectif, est de tester bootcamp, l'installtion de Windows XP SP2, les possibilité du mbp.
et surtt savoir le faire.

comment procéder au sens inverse plus tard ? c'est à dire supprimer Windows XP ? peut on faire un glisser déposer depuis Mac OSX ?


----------



## Alex6 (26 Avril 2006)

Supprimer Windows est très simple via bootcamp. Une fois sur la partition OS X, il faut lancer bootcamp qui propose de revenir à l'état initial. La partition windows sera supprimée, et l'espace que tu avais alloué à windows sera réintégré à OS X, sans perte de données


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

Merci bien.

une autre question, une version de Windows LSD peut elle être installée ?


----------



## fpoil (27 Avril 2006)

euh c'est quoi windows LSD, une version spéciale Albert Hoffmann


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est quoi windows LSD, une version spéciale Albert Hoffmann


????
est ce une vraie question ?


----------



## Paradise (27 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> ????
> est ce une vraie question ?




c'est une version allégé de windows....( non officiel)   qui prend moins de ram et est plus optimisé mais bon il y en a d'autre des windows comme ca!! 

mais je ne sais pas ; pas encore testé


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> je ne compte pas installer bcp de jeux: Far cry, WIII, et UT 2004.



Pas mal, mais ils sont pas tous disponibles sur mac ces jeux  

Tu vas pas les payer deux fois  

Fais attention, s'ils marchent du feu de dieu tu vas finir par l'utiliser comme PC ton mac, et certains ici nous dirons : on vous l'avez dit  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Paradise (27 Avril 2006)

> Posté par ultrabody
> je ne compte pas installer bcp de jeux: Far cry, WIII, et UT 2004.



ca depend si c'est pour jouer online... sur certains jeux le mode online est pas multi plate de forme c'est mac avec mac et pc avec pc...  

(exemple : XIII)        c'est un poil frustrant (surtout pour taper des delires avec des potes) !!!


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, mais ils sont pas tous disponibles sur mac ces jeux
> 
> Tu vas pas les payer deux fois
> 
> ...



ah non, je ne compte pas retourner sous windows avec mon mac.
l'avantage c'est de pouvoir travailler sur plusieurs os sur la mm machine.
puis si windows fonctionne bien, on pourrait installer ubuntu ?    


pour les jeux c'est juste pour tester les performances de mon mbp par rapport à mon pc.
tester aussi les jeux online (jai bien acheté les jeux) 

puis sinon, je joue souvent warcraftIII.étant donné que je n'arrive pas à m'habituer à jouer sur l'écran du mbp, je joue sur mon pc!


----------



## ultrabody (1 Mai 2006)

lorsque je lance bootcamp, j'ai un message d'erreur:
"
Assitant Boot Camp ne peut ê^tre utilisé.
Vous devez mettre à niveau le programme interne avant d'utiliser cet assistant réglage.
"

je ne sais plus où je l'ai lu, mais il fallait faire une miseà jour du firmware...
j'ai lu aussi comment faire la miseà jour du firmware, mais je ne retrouve plus les traces.

merci de vos réponses, je continue quand mm mes recherches.


----------



## zeph58 (1 Mai 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Question a la c...je voit sa et la nouveau Imac + Windows = genial

Moi j'etait sur PC depuis des annes je suis passe par Ibook, puis achat d'un PB les 2 en 12', iBook pour mme, PB pour moi 
Me reste un PC qui me sert principalement a 2 chose utilise Cariboost qui sera bientot j espere sur mac , et jeu et pas les derniers a la mode (MOH tourne tres bien sur mon PB) , plutot l'emulation de N64, pour instant j'ai rien trouve sur mac qui equivaut a PJ64
Quelqu'un a t'il teste sur Mac Mini core solo Windows et les jeux  (N64)si oui, qu'est ce que sa donne?
Si c'est bon je vend mon Athlon et j'achete un Core solo de base qui sera mon media center.

Merci pour vos reponse


----------



## Thot.01 (1 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> lorsque je lance bootcamp, j'ai un message d'erreur:
> "
> Assitant Boot Camp ne peut ê^tre utilisé.
> Vous devez mettre à niveau le programme interne avant d'utiliser cet assistant réglage.
> ...




le firmware pour l'iMac : iMac (début 2006) Firmware Update 1.0.1

le firmware pour le mbpro : MacBook Pro (début 2006) Firmware Update 1.0.1

le firmware pour le mini : Mac mini (début 2006) Firmware Update 1.0.1

amuses toi bien


----------



## Filou53 (1 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> lorsque je lance bootcamp, j'ai un message d'erreur:
> je ne sais plus où je l'ai lu, mais il fallait faire une miseà jour du firmware...
> j'ai lu aussi comment faire la miseà jour du firmware, mais je ne retrouve plus les traces.


Bonjour.

Qq éléments de réponse:
- sur le site Apple (il y a un paragraphe Fimware)http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
- en français: http://www.apple.com/befr/macosx/bootcamp/
- sur le site Cuk: http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=996&categorie_rech=humeur

J'espère que cela fera ton bonheur  

Filou

PS: c'était mon 500ème post... :love:


----------



## ultrabody (1 Mai 2006)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Qq éléments de réponse:
> - sur le site Apple (il y a un paragraphe Fimware)http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
> ...


 
Merci pour vos réponses.

j'ai réussi à installer Windows LSD.

à présent j'ai u problème de son...
je ne dois pas être le seul.
pourtant j'ai bien fait le cd driver de mac os au préalable...

aucu périphérique son ne semble etre détecté...


----------



## ultrabody (1 Mai 2006)

mince j'arriv eplus à revenir sous Mac OSX ..

c'est quoi la touche option ?
c'est la touche pomme ?
comment l'utiliser pour revenir sous MAC OSX svp .....







Edit: bon j'ai trouvé, c'est la touche 'Alt'...


----------



## Lord Angel (1 Mai 2006)

Topic très instructif mais qui me laisse tout de même perplexe sur un point : le besoin d'affirmer la supériorité professionnelle d'un Mac et de bien spécifier que Windows, ce n'est que pour les jeux.  Les puristes, sont-ils à ce point effrayant pour que certains n'osent pas dire clairement qu'ils sont heureux de se diriger vers une harmonie "quasi salutaire" entre les deux mondes ?


----------



## zeph58 (1 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> Topic très instructif mais qui me laisse tout de même perplexe sur un point : le besoin d'affirmer la supériorité professionnelle d'un Mac et de bien spécifier que Windows, ce n'est que pour les jeux.




Windows que pour les jeux non
Voila mon avis perso: Quand tu veut pas te prendre le choux je prefere mac, mais windows ayant ete mon gagne pain pendant plusieurs annee je crache pas dessus
Perso pour faire du montage video je prefere mon Pb, franchement iMovie c 'est le top, par contre au niveau professionnel mac j ai pas eu la chance de connaitre et la ou je travaille aujourd'hui je n'ai vu que du Windows.

Pis si Windows n'est que pour les jeux plus de la moitie des entreprise paie leur employe a jouer toute la journee, mais oui mais c bien sur LOL

@ tchao


----------



## ultrabody (1 Mai 2006)

pour ma part, c'est pour savoir utiliser boot camp.

d'un côté l'avantage, à présent, selon les métiers qu'on effectue.
on peut avoir grâce à cette technologie avoir plusieurs OS sur la mm machine.

j'ai vu qu'il y avait virtualpc, mais c'est un logiciel payant.

avec windows, j'ai mes montages photos (photoshop), mon flash....
je pense que je peux trouver les mm outils sur mac, mais pour le moment, j'apprend tj à utiliser ce bijou de technologie.

de plus, il est vrai que les jeux chez mac cout cher quand mm et sort après ceux sous windows.


en tt cas, il ne manque plus que le son sous Windows, et j'installe ubuntu...



je switch petit petit, mais j'avoue que je que le mbp se fait de plus en plus indispensable.

^^


----------



## huexley (2 Mai 2006)

Testé avec Ghost Recon 3, Oblivion, Farcry, tout passe tout bien


----------



## ultrabody (2 Mai 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Testé avec Ghost Recon 3, Oblivion, Farcry, tout passe tout bien


 as tu réussi à avoir le son sous windows ?
si oui comment ?

d'avance merci.

J'ai vraiment trop de mal avec ce bouton éditer désolé


----------



## huexley (3 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> as tu réussi à avoir le son sous windows ?
> si oui comment ?
> 
> d'avance merci.
> ...




Je disait donc, si tu as des problème de son regarde du coté des périphérique si tout est bien reconnu  car je n'ai pas eu de manip particulière a faire


----------



## negwe (3 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai rapidement testé Oblivion hier soir sur mon iMac. Pas de problème de son mais ca rame!!! J'ai abandonné au bout de quelques minutes...
Je n'ai pas non plus chercher à abaisser la qualité graphique, je referai peut etre le test ce Week-end.

Gwen


----------



## ultrabody (3 Mai 2006)

negwe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai rapidement testé Oblivion hier soir sur mon iMac. Pas de problème de son mais ca rame!!! J'ai abandonné au bout de quelques minutes...
> Je n'ai pas non plus chercher à abaisser la qualité graphique, je referai peut etre le test ce Week-end.
> ...



tu as réglé les configurations graphiques du jeu ?

tu as combien de ram ?


----------



## sokh1985 (7 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un avec un Imac 20" et 256 Mo de VRAM a pu tester tomb raider legend? Ca passe en mode Next Gen ou pas? 

Parce que la CG du iMac est censée supporter les pixel shader 3.0 mais à ce qu'il parait le mode Next Gen mais à terre pas mal de Cartes Graphiques...


----------



## fpoil (7 Mai 2006)

j'ai testé tomb raider sans next gen sur mon imac 20" 128 en 1600 : fluide et marche très bien (bon je ne suis pas un hardcore gamer mais je testerai la next gen aujourd'hui sans grand espoir) par contre deux soucis :

- le son est pourri complètement parasité
- et plus gênant je perd mon claviet usb apple (je suis obligé de la déconnecter/reconnecté)

est que quelqu'un a eu des soucis identiques après installation windows grace à bootcamp?


----------



## audery (7 Mai 2006)

je voulais juste poser une question concernant la carte graphique du macbookpro cad la radeon X 1600 

lorsqu'on installe bootcamp, on grave un cd avec les pilotes des différents éléments, y compris la carte graphique ... 

lorsque je suis sous mac, pas de problème la résolution est fantastique, sous windows par contre, dès que je mets le jeu des sims (version 2) j'ai des bugs : des sortes de carrés bleus apparaissent et disparaissent ici et là dans l'écran ...

I/ je me demande si ca viendrait pas d'un probleme de configuartion, je suis allée sur le site d'ATI mais je trouve pas de drivers associés à la carte ... 

vous en pensez quoi? 

II/ de plus: sur le 2D MARK 0,5 le score est de 2600 : normal ou inférieure à ses possibilités normales?


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Mai 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> je voulais juste poser une question concernant la carte graphique du macbookpro cad la radeon X 1600
> 
> lorsqu'on installe bootcamp, on grave un cd avec les pilotes des différents éléments, y compris la carte graphique ...
> 
> ...


tu peux essayer les derniers drivers Omega.


----------



## Sbert (18 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> as tu réussi à avoir le son sous windows ?
> si oui comment ?
> 
> d'avance merci.
> ...



Idem, tout est niquel sauf le son.

Est-ce que quelq'un aurait trouvé les spec de la carte son pour que je cherche un driver win XP à réinstaller.

PS : Oblivion à fond...

PS:2 : Mac Book Pro : 2GH, 1G Ram, ATI X1600


----------



## METROpolitain (22 Mai 2006)

Salut a tous je suis nouveau.... Juste pour dire que Wdos LSD était une version light de Wdos XP SP2....donc aucun driver (ou tres peu) se trouve ds le CD d'instalation...il est donc normal qu'il est difficile que Wdos LSD 3 detecte tt les composant....
Il faut maintenant savoir comment mettre les drivers....sont-il trouvable et tout et tour...
Je pense moi aussi mettre LSD ... cette question semble tres importnate pour totu les Geek du forum...


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Mai 2006)

:modo: Je le répète, *Windows LSD est une version illégale* de Windows :modo:

Bootcamp n'est pas conçu pour installer cette version et il est clairement spécifié que vous devez posséder une licence de Windows XP.


----------



## METROpolitain (22 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Je le répète, *Windows LSD est une version illégale* de Windows :modo:
> 
> Bootcamp n'est pas conçu pour installer cette version et il est clairement spécifié que vous devez posséder une licence de Windows XP.



Désolé.... 


(Pour un premier post j'ai fait fort.... :rose:


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Mai 2006)

METROpolitain a dit:
			
		

> Désolé....
> 
> 
> (Pour un premier post j'ai fait fort.... :rose:



Allez au coin maintenant


----------



## mac'adam (26 Mai 2006)

J'ai essayé quelque jeux récents, et ça marche du tonnerre. Farcry, Spellforce 2, Battlefield 2( je suis très déçus par ce navet) , tournent sans lag avec les options graphiques au max. Par contre, Starship Troopers est un peu saccadé (dans les déplacements du perso, le nombre d'ennemis à l'écran ne change rien), mais je pense que c'est plutôt un problème d'optimisation de la part des developpeurs. Et un copain m'a prêté Morrowind, qui fonctionne impecablement, même tout à fond.
Bref, bootcamp est génial.


----------



## Lord Angel (26 Mai 2006)

Il faudrait voir sur le moyen terme. Pour l'instant, on récolte beaucoup de réactions sur des essais rapides... mais je me demande après quelques jours d'utilisation ce qu'il en est.


----------



## iScream (26 Mai 2006)

Et t'as quoi comme config STP ?


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

mac'adam a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé quelque jeux récents, et ça marche du tonnerre. Farcry, Spellforce 2, Battlefield 2( je suis très déçus par ce navet) , tournent sans lag avec les options graphiques au max. Par contre, Starship Troopers est un peu saccadé (dans les déplacements du perso, le nombre d'ennemis à l'écran ne change rien), mais je pense que c'est plutôt un problème d'optimisation de la part des developpeurs. Et un copain m'a prêté Morrowind, qui fonctionne impecablement, même tout à fond.
> Bref, bootcamp est génial.



si j'ai un mac, faudra que je l'essaie


----------



## Cool9 (29 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Je le répète, *Windows LSD est une version illégale* de Windows :modo:
> 
> Bootcamp n'est pas conçu pour installer cette version et il est clairement spécifié que vous devez posséder une licence de Windows XP.



Salut a tous (1er post sur le forum )

D'abord bootcamp grave les pilotes necessaires sur un CD durant linstallation de ce dernier sous OSX
Ensuite tous n'est pas supporter ! c'est ecrit sur le site de Mac , normal donc que ne puisse pas tous installé , genre la webcam la gestion de la lumiere du clavier etc ...
Ensuite j'ai essayer toute les versions de windows dispo sous la mains et toutes marché impeccablement ...
XP PRO, XP Home, MediaCenter 2005, LSD et autre release ... la seule choses qu'el avait en commun c'est le SP2 integrer .

Ensuite important pour les jeux , c'est de pouvoir mettre a jours les pilotes de la CG ... et la je pinaille sec . seul ceux fourni lors de l'install de bootcamp sont compatible ... je n'arrive pas a installer ceux fourni par ATI ... bizarre et ca ce trouve aussi sur les autres périphériques de mon MacBoock Pro :s

Cela veut il dire que je suis dépendant de mac pour la mise a jour de mes pilotes windows ? ca serais un comble ca !

Sinon j'ai essayer pas mal de jeux avec et je suis a moitié deçu , Sins marche tres bien (moteur HL2 oblige ) 60fps , CS 1.6 idem , quake 3 sans soucis , il n'ya que les grosses bete comme Ghost Recon Advence war fighting et BF2 qui "rame" à 20/30 fps ... apres Fear je ne les pas encore essayer , Oblivion est trop gourmand je tourne helas à 10fps et le dernier que jai essayer fut need4speed Most wanted 20 fps ... en 1024/768 ...

Pas moyens sur certain jeux de monter en résolutions du au pilotes fourni par apples et certaine fonctions AA ne sont malheureusement pas dispo .

Voila


----------



## ultrabody (29 Mai 2006)

Cool9 a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous (1er post sur le forum )
> 
> D'abord bootcamp grave les pilotes necessaires sur un CD durant linstallation de ce dernier sous OSX
> Ensuite tous n'est pas supporter ! c'est ecrit sur le site de Mac , normal donc que ne puisse pas tous installé , genre la webcam la gestion de la lumiere du clavier etc ...
> ...



bootcamp avait déjà spécifié que seul Windows SP2 pouvait etre installé.
Pour les jeux, il ne faut pas trop demander au macbook pro. à la base ce n'est pas une station de jeux. ^^

pour les drivers de la cg, je pense qu'il faut faire une miseà jour des pilotes depuis macOSX, puis ensuite graver un cd de driver avec bootcamp pour pouvoir installer les derniers drivers ous windows.

 l'architecture matériel d'apple est différente des pcs, c'est pourquoi il est rare de trouver des drivers windows pour des machines signé de la pomme.


----------



## Lord Angel (29 Mai 2006)

Cool9 a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous (1er post sur le forum )
> 
> Voila



Salut 

Tu peux nous donner ta config sur laquelle tu as fait ces tests ?


----------



## Cool9 (29 Mai 2006)

Alors c'est un MacBook Pro 15"  1.83Ghz core duo, 80Go DD, 1Go DDR2, ATI X1600 128Mo ... Tester sous windows avec les pilotes fourni par apple (pas le choix d'ailleurs :s) J'ai pu faire tourner des systemes de windows avec licences et d'autres corporate ... mais tous avait le SP2 intégré


----------



## Lord Angel (30 Mai 2006)

Parfait, je me réjouis de pouvoir faire un compte rendu avec le 17", 2Go, et 256 de mémoire vidéo. On verra bien si les différences sont notables ou pas.


----------



## Cool9 (30 Mai 2006)

Je posterais des bench sous 3Dmarks05 06 , avec et sans overclocking 
pour un meilleur comparatif .


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Juin 2006)

Hop, une impression rapide :
Civilization IV PC via bootcamp sur imac intel core duo 2Ghz est une merveille !!

Je joue en assez haute resolution (me souviens plus trop ... 1280 x qlqchose)
Et tous les graphismes en "haut".
Aucun ralentissements ! Un vrai plaisir !

(comparé à mon vieux pc 1,3Ghz gforce 4200, 512ghz ... ou ça tournait atrocement mal - mais c'etait devenue une charue (après seulement 2 ans d'age d'or) c'est fou ce que ça change ...)

et puis sur cet écran, aussi. Rahhh que c'est bon !

Il me semble que Civ4 sort bientot en universal binary d'ailleurs.
Je n'aurais donc pas a l'acheter.


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Juin 2006)

guillaumzed a dit:
			
		

> (comparé à mon vieux pc 1,3Ghz gforce 4200, 512ghz ...
> 
> Il me semble que Civ4 sort bientot en universal binary d'ailleurs.
> Je n'aurais donc pas a l'acheter.



512Ghz de ram, putin, t'as de supers fournisseurs et une super bécane alors!!!
 


Comment ça tu vas pas l'acheter, et le support du jeu sur mac!!!


----------



## Toumak (10 Juin 2006)

Cool9 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai essayer pas mal de jeux avec et je suis a moitié deçu , Sins marche tres bien (moteur HL2 oblige ) 60fps , CS 1.6 idem , quake 3 sans soucis , il n'ya que les grosses bete comme Ghost Recon Advence war fighting et BF2 qui "rame" à 20/30 fps ... apres Fear je ne les pas encore essayer , Oblivion est trop gourmand je tourne helas à 10fps et le dernier que jai essayer fut need4speed Most wanted 20 fps ... en 1024/768 ...
> 
> Pas moyens sur certain jeux de monter en résolutions du au pilotes fourni par apples et certaine fonctions AA ne sont malheureusement pas dispo .
> 
> Voila



bizarre ce que tu dis là
j'ai exactement la même config que toi mais en imac coreduo (17"/1,83/1go/128vram)
et battlefield 2 et nfs most wanted tournent vraiment très bien avec presque tout à fond ( un peu moins pour battlefield)
tu as essayé d'overclocker la cg avec atitool?si non, essaie et tu verras vraiment la différence


----------



## Toumak (15 Juin 2006)

salut à tous
j'ai installé il y a quelques jours call of duty 2 mais version pc  pour jouer sous xp donc
la config requise pour jouer à ce jeu n'est pas énorme et pourtant ça lag bien. si je met tout à fond c'est injouable. c'est tout à fait jouable en 1024*768 et avec pas tous à fond.
je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes l'avaient essayé avec leur mac sous xp et si oui ce qu'ils ont obtenus. 
merci d'avance.


----------



## Paradise (15 Juin 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> j'ai installé il y a quelques jours call of duty 2 mais version pc  pour jouer sous xp donc
> la config requise pour jouer à ce jeu n'est pas énorme et pourtant ça lag bien. si je met tout à fond c'est injouable. c'est tout à fait jouable en 1024*768 et avec pas tous à fond.
> je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes l'avaient essayé avec leur mac sous xp et si oui ce qu'ils ont obtenus.
> merci d'avance.




un petit topic pour toi... (pour les hardcore gamers) la x1600 est sous cadencé  
ici


----------



## AlainPPC (15 Juin 2006)

Hello

J'ai installé Guildwars et c'est une pure merveille  

Alain


----------



## Toumak (15 Juin 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> un petit topic pour toi... (pour les hardcore gamers) la x1600 est sous cadencé
> ici


merci c'est simpa mais je connais
d'ailleurs je l'utilise (ati tool) et je vois pas vraiment la différence, juste un peu.
je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes avaient essayé de jouer à call of duty 2 version pc avec leur imac ou macbook pro avec 128 de vram.
si jamais quelqu'un pouvait essayer et me dire ses impressions ça serait bien


----------



## Lord Angel (16 Juin 2006)

Tous les MacBook Pro ne sont pas sous exploités... le mien a une cadence par défaut qui est prêt de 430. Je dois la descendre jusqu'à 380, plus haut, ça plante... :hein: Un 17", avec 2Go de ddr2, et une ati x1600 256, dur dur à digérer... Enfin, je poste tout bientôt les tests.


----------



## Toumak (16 Juin 2006)

voilà pour me répondre et pour que ceux qui veulent avoir une idée des perf d'un imac à processeur intel,
j'arrive désormais à jouer à call of duty 2 (version pc sous xp) avec tout à fond
j'avais pas vu une option et c'est pour ça que ça laggait
mais tout roule parfaitement.
j'ai déjà pu tester plusieurs jeux sous xp dont : battlefield 2, nfs most wanted, far cry, gta san andreas, bataille pour la terre du milieu, age of empire 3
et tout marche d'une fluidité déconcertante avec toutes les options graphiques à fond.
et je n'ai "que" la carte graphique avec 128 de vram donc je vous laisse imaginer avec 256 
prochainement je testerai oblibion et vous donnerai  mes impressions


----------



## mac'adam (18 Juin 2006)

J'ai essayé Operation Flashpoint (ok je sais techniquement il est moyen, mais la distance à laquelle on voit est impressionnante), Trackmania Sunrise, GRAW, UT 2004, Kriegger, The Movies, Bloodrayne 2, et tous fonctionnaient très bien, en tout cas mieux que sur un mac :rose: 
Je suis très content de Boot Camp, de très nombreux jeux récents peuvent tourner sur mon ordi. Mais je me pose une question, est-ce qu'à la sortie de la nouvelle version de Mac OS X(je ne sais plus à quel félin on est  ) on ne pourra plus lancer Windaube sans acheter cette nouvelle version en question ?


----------



## Dj-Brabus (18 Juin 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> voilà pour me répondre et pour que ceux qui veulent avoir une idée des perf d'un imac à processeur intel,
> j'arrive désormais à jouer à call of duty 2 (version pc sous xp) avec tout à fond
> j'avais pas vu une option et c'est pour ça que ça laggait
> mais tout roule parfaitement.
> ...



salut,

tu saurais me dire tes frequences de ta carte graphique ? car moi sur mon macbook pro (313-300 co frequences) j'ai très dur sous need for speed most wanted ! je tourne a environ 13FPS en moyenne sur une course (testé avec FRAPS) 
sur ton imac tu as bien une Mobility X1600 aussi ? 
Peut-etre que ca vient du fait que je n'ai que 512mb ddr2 !


----------



## Toumak (18 Juin 2006)

Dj-Brabus a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> tu saurais me dire tes frequences de ta carte graphique ? car moi sur mon macbook pro (313-300 co frequences) j'ai très dur sous need for speed most wanted ! je tourne a environ 13FPS en moyenne sur une course (testé avec FRAPS)
> sur ton imac tu as bien une Mobility X1600 aussi ?
> Peut-etre que ca vient du fait que je n'ai que 512mb ddr2 !



salut
oui c'est bien une x1600 avec 128 de vram
je l'ai cadencée grâce à atitool à 450 pour le core et 450 pour la memory
et j'ai 1 go de ram ( en une barette )
je rajouterai d'ici peu une seconde barette de 1go pour activer l'hyper-threading, 
quelqu'un pourrait-il encore expliquer ce qu'est exactement l'hyper-threading et si on voit vraiment la différence quand il est activé ?


----------



## Dj-Brabus (18 Juin 2006)

ok merci de tes precisions 

pour l'hyperthreading ce n'est pas tout a fait ce que tu penses ! 
en effet l'hyperthreading est une fonction des processeurs Pentium 4. Cela simule un 2è processeur ce qui permet dans les soft prenant en compte le multi processeur d'améliorer les perfs car on exploite mieux le processeur ! vu qu'il remplit mieux toutes les unités de calcul du processeur ! 

ce dont tu parles c'est le dual channel ! pour cela il faut en effet 2 barrettes de taille identique (c'est vivement conseillé qu'elles soit de mm modele surtout pour la stabilité mais ca peut tres bien fonctionné sans ca  tant que les barrettes sont de bonne qualité)
en gros cela permet d'avoir un debit memoire doublé (en théorie) mais en pratique cela permet de gagner maximum 5% de perfs (mais co on dit c'est toujours ca de pris)

Voili voila


----------



## Toumak (18 Juin 2006)

merci pour ces explications
j'y vois plus clair maintenant


----------



## er_mouloud (21 Juin 2006)

Hello, désolé, j'ai pas tout lu, mais en utilisant la fonctoin recherche, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

J'ai installé boot camp et essaye de jouer à The Da Vinci Code, il se lance sans problème, mais tout va beaucoup trop vite, les dialogues, le mouvement de la souris....

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème? Est-ce du au fait que mon MBP 17" à 2gig de Ram serait trop puissant?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Toumak (21 Juin 2006)

tu as bien paramétré le jeu?
et non ça n'a rien à voir avec la puissance de ton mbp


----------



## er_mouloud (21 Juin 2006)

non je n'ai rien trouvé de spécial dans les options de mon jeu pour cela....
Ce qui m'étonne c'est que les séquences vidéos fonctionnent très bien.


----------



## Paradise (21 Juin 2006)

er_mouloud a dit:
			
		

> non je n'ai rien trouvé de spécial dans les options de mon jeu pour cela....
> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que les séquences vidéos fonctionnent très bien.




ca sent le jeu téléchargé tout ca...   non..? et mal cracké ..


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Juin 2006)

Bon ben voilà.... Installé WinXP sur les deux. L'un en home l'autre en Pro : Aucun soucis majeur. Boot Camp est quand mêem vachement bien fait !

Sur les Jeux :

MacBook Pro : aucun soucis : les jeux s'installent nickel - sur les plus simples, la fluidité est impec. (SimCity, Commandos3, etc...) 
Sur FarCry et Battlefield2, un peu plus déçu : Par defaut il ne propose pas les meilleurs options. Mais ça marché ! Bémol : 

MacBook : Alors là c'est encore plus simple : les jeux s'installent mais plus de la moitié ne se lance même pas. Et ceux qui se lancent ben c'est hyper long ca plante (bugs d'affichages...)  Bref même si on le savait déjà, A OUBLIER

T.


----------



## Dj-Brabus (25 Juin 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> je voulais juste poser une question concernant la carte graphique du macbookpro cad la radeon X 1600
> 
> lorsqu'on installe bootcamp, on grave un cd avec les pilotes des différents éléments, y compris la carte graphique ...
> 
> ...



Salut,
Pour les soucis de résolution sous windows le pb vient du fait que pas mal de jeux ne supporte pas encore dans leurs options les résolutions au format 16:10 (co le 1440x900 du macbook pro) il faut dans certains cas bidouiller un peu pour faire fonctionner le jeu a ces resolutions la ! (le site de widecreen gaming en recensent pas mal de ces bidouilles http://www.widescreengamingforum.com)

Les drivers fourni par apple pour la carte graphique sont vraiment pas top ! perso je les ai supprimé très vite ! je te conseille les derniers Omega (basés sur les catalyst 6.5) qui sont nettement mieux et supportent directement les cartes Mobility

Sinon ton score est pas normal du tout ! il est nettement inférieur a ce qu'il devrait etre
pour te donner une idée je suis a 4600 avec les drivers d'origine et 5000 avec les omega au frequences d'origine (et a plus de 7000 en o/c bien la carte mais bon ca c'est autre chose ;-) )
verifie si tu as pas activé l'AA ou l'ANISO dans les drivers ! ca influe beaucoup sur les performances ! et si pas essaye en changeant de drivers ! (oublie pas de nettoyer les anciens)

voili voila


----------



## Toumak (25 Juin 2006)

quand tu dis oublies pas de nettoyer les anciens, tu veux dire quoi par l&#224; ?
il faut les supprimer avant d'installer les nouveaux? et si oui comment fait-on ?
et pourrais-tu nous donner le lien o&#249; t&#233;l&#233;charger ces drivers omega ?
&#231;a serait simpa


----------



## Toumak (25 Juin 2006)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé et j'ai installé les drivers omega
je n'ai pour le moment joué qu'à call of duty 2 mais je n'ai pas remarqué de différence avec les drivers d'apple
je testerai ces drivers avec d'autres jeux


----------



## eFraid (26 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous. Je viens de rejoindre le camp de ceux qui ont installé Windows sur leur Mac. Pour moi c'est une expérience assez bizarre, car j'ai toujours été sous Mac et n'ai quasiment aucune expérience de Windows. Je vais vous en toucher deux mots.

J'ai un iMac intel avec 2 Go de RAM et 256 Mo de vidéo et Windows XP pro SP2.

La seule et vraie raison pour laquelle j'ai installé XP, ne nous le cachons pas, c'est les jeux. Et j'avoue que la différence entre Mac et PC est flagrante. Sur Mac je jouais à des jeux qui malgré une grosse config faisaient pitié à voir tourner. Avec XP j'ai enfin accès à des jeux que je n'ai jamais connu dans de telles résolutions sous Mac. Je vous citerai notamment Doom 3 et Quake 4 qui roulent super bien sur XP et se traînent sur OS X.

Cependant, toute médaille à son revers. Et celui de Windows est plutôt lourd à trimbaler. Tout d'abord les virus. Sans que j'ai pris des risques insensés, je me retrouve déjà avec des virus sur ma partition Windows. Heureusement j'ai pris le soin d'installer AVAST, un logiciel de protection totalement gratuit et plutôt très efficace. Ca n'empêche cependant pas les messages d'erreurs et la voix féminine qui vient régulièrement me rappeler "votre PC est infecté !". Ca peut tomber n'importe quand, sans manipulation quelconque de ma part. C'est un véritable souci. A moins de de pas aller sur internet, je ne vois pas très bien comment éviter ce qui semble inéluctable.

Un autre gros défaut de XP, ce sont ces messages à n'en plus finir, ces demandes de confirmation incessantes, ces bulles qui surgissent de partout qui installent rapidement un climat de peur. Pour un non initié comme moi, on se pose vraiment la question de l'utilité de cette pseudo sécurité, alors même qu'à l'installation de XP aucun mot de passe ne m'est demandé. Mon compte est ouvert et non protégé. Si je souhaite en mettre un, il faut que je fasse la démarche, à l'inverse d'OS X, où tout commence par là.

Bref, c'est un environnement totalement invivable si l'on considère tous les soucis et la peur de mal faire que XP engendre.

Sur l'interface, pas génial non plus. C'est très touffu, des dossiers de base sont cachés d'entrée (applications) et il faut être un vrai limier pour y accéder. Sur le côté gauche, une palette se propose de nous fournir une myriade d'informations dont, en général, nous n'avons aucun besoin. En résumé, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?

J'éviterai de parler des multiples bugs et plantages, je vais me faire trop d'ennemis 

En conclusion, je dirai la chose suivante : Windows est pour moi un simple passage qui me permet de faire tourner correctement des jeux. Pour tout le reste, ça sera OS X, sans aucune ombre d'hésitation. Dans tous les cas, je trouve que la possibilité qui nous est donnée de pouvoir accéder à la logithèque PC est tout simplement géniale.


----------



## djgregb (26 Juin 2006)

j'ai vus des video sur le net où l'on voit HL² tourner sur un macbook...

mais deja on voit pas tres bien la fluidité donc j'aimerai savoir pour ceux qui l'ont installé sur leur macbook à combien il tourne en FPS a HL² , counter strike source et dod source si possible...

c'est a ce dernier que je joue le plus...

je voudrais passer a un portable macintel car j'ai deja un imac G5 qui marche du tonnerre...


----------



## eFraid (26 Juin 2006)

Half Life 2 tourne du tonnerre tu peux y aller sans problème. C'est très beau comme jeu, je ne connaissais pas. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas comment calculer les FPS, mais si tu me l'indiques je tenterai d'essayer de mesurer pour te dire ça.


----------



## djgregb (26 Juin 2006)

eFraid a dit:
			
		

> Half Life 2 tourne du tonnerre tu peux y aller sans problème. C'est très beau comme jeu, je ne connaissais pas. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas comment calculer les FPS, mais si tu me l'indiques je tenterai d'essayer de mesurer pour te dire ça.



dans le menu steam tu cliques droit sur le jeux désirés et selectionne :
"propriétés" puis tu clique sur " definir les options de lancements" et ensuite tu rajoutes dans la case de saisie l'option suivante:
-console

cette option va rajouter la console au demarage du jeu.
dans cette console tu rajoute la ligne:
net_graph 3

ensuite tu veras en bas a droite du jeu les infos sur les FPS , le choke etc...


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2006)

quand tu dis qu'il roule du tonnerre
tu joues avec sur quel machine
ça métonnerait qu'il tourne pleinement sur un macbook avec sa merde de chipset embarqué


----------



## kumik (26 Juin 2006)

salut, 

personne n'a tester d'installer des lecteurs virtuels style deamon tool ou virtual drive .... ca permet de lancer par exemple battlefield 2 sans le cd ( racourci considérablement les chargements etc ... ) bien sur il faut quoiqu'il arrive acheté le jeux car comme n'importe quel autre installation une clé sera demandée ... mais c vrai que ca facilite et accélère bcp de processus.. moi j'ai tester et j ai posté car je me suis retrouvé face a un probleme : 

l'installation se déroule en deux phases car il faut rebooter une première fois pour l'installaion des SPDT (scsi pass through direct ) ca dit egalement que le sptd n'est pas compatible le mode debugger kernel ... donc pour moi c 'est du chinois j'accepte ma pomme redemarre je boot sous xp et je peux maintenant lancer l'install sans aucuns problemes ..... MAIS ..... dans poste de trvail mon disque externe en firewire n'est plus visible ainsi que ma partition mac ( grace a macdrive ) non plus

Donc je me renseigne je cherche des que j'ai une solution je post  

++


----------



## djgregb (26 Juin 2006)

kumik a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> personne n'a tester d'installer des lecteurs virtuels style deamon tool ou virtual drive .... ca permet de lancer par exemple battlefield 2 sans le cd ( racourci considérablement les chargements etc ... ) bien sur il faut quoiqu'il arrive acheté le jeux car comme n'importe quel autre installation une clé sera demandée ... mais c vrai que ca facilite et accélère bcp de processus.. moi j'ai tester et j ai posté car je me suis retrouvé face a un probleme :
> 
> ...



regarde si ton lecteur virtuelle n'a pas pris la meme lettre de lecteur que ton disque dur ext et sinon change la lettre de ce lecteur virtuelle et redemarre ...


----------



## Dj-Brabus (26 Juin 2006)

pour ce qui est de pouvoir jouer sans les cd perso j'utilise des no-cd ! c'est drolement plus pratique que des lecteurs virtuels et ca prend moins de place ! (bien entendu j'achète mes jeux ! mais bon faut reconnaitre que c'est pas fort pratique de se ballader ac 50cd pour un portable ...) 

Sinon pour ce qui est du nettoyage des anciens drivers le plus simple et de passer par le panneau de configuration puis ajouter/supprimer des programmes et desinstaller tout ce qui a rapport avec les anciens drivers ATI. Et le top (mais perso je le fais pas par faineantise ... c'est d'utiliser un petit programme en plus qui nettoye tout ca s'appelle driver cleaner avec ca c'est vraiment nickel)

pour ce qui est question windows hésitez pas surtout étant un gros utilisateur windows je connais pas trop mal l'OS de ce brave Billou ! lol


----------



## eFraid (27 Juin 2006)

Quand je dis que &#231;a roule du tonnerre c'est sur un iMac intel avec 2 Go de RAM et 256 Mo de vid&#233;o et Windows XP pro SP2. Cependant, le logiciel antivirus l-ralentit l'ensemble de la machine &#224; mon avis.

De plus, pour un peu plus de vitesse, j'utilise ATI Tools qui permet d'overclocker la carte graphique juste le temps de la partie. Je gagne 15% sur la vitesse de la puce et pareil pour la RAM. Je crois que c'est ce qui est conseill&#233;.

Cependant, j'ai aussi essay&#233; sur mon MacBook d'installer HalfLife 2. Contre toute attente, &#231;a tourne&#8230; si tu joues en petite r&#233;solution et petits graphismes &#231;a peut passer sur certains jeux. J'ai fait l'exp&#233;rience avec Doom3 et par contre, &#231;a ne passe pas du tout l&#224;


----------



## Lord Angel (30 Juin 2006)

Bon mon rapport : MBP 17 pouces, 2 go de ram, 256 ATI x1600, DD 7200 t/m

*Counter-strike Source : *88 FPS en 1200
*Age of Empire 3 :* Tout au max en 1200
*Everquest2 :* Réglage sur qualité et équilibré (c'est un jeu qui est monstrueusement friand des ressources).

Overclock sur ATI Tool, peine perdue, l'ordi plante. Je dois baisser les fréquences entre 430/390 pour certains jeux, et 390/390 pour d'autres.


----------



## Timekeeper (1 Juillet 2006)

Juste un msg en passant pour dire qu'après avoir essayé le MacBook sous OSX pour simplement lire des vidéos HD sous QT, ça me suffit à attendre.

J'attendrait le nouvel OS, et une MAJ des MacBook avec une meilleur carte vidéo.
Par ce que là, je voit pas trop ce que m'apporterait le MacBook par rapport à mon iMac G4 800 Mhz, à part la mobilité (pas besoin de lire la HD sur mon écran 15" de Tournesol).


----------



## House M.D. (2 Juillet 2006)

Pour dhromz :

Ce chipset n'est pas si pourri que &#231;a, crois-moi ! 

Je fais tourner pas mal de jeux avec, et franchement, il fonctionne parfaitement.

Pas encore essay&#233; HL2, mais je compte le faire d&#232;s que j'aurai l'occasion avec un ami ayant le jeu... Pas envie de me casser la t&#234;te outre mesure, surtout que ce n'est pas mon type favori, pr&#233;f&#233;rant les simulations automobiles/a&#233;riennes.


----------



## Toumak (2 Juillet 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pour dhromz :
> 
> Ce chipset n'est pas si pourri que ça, crois-moi !
> 
> ...



n'ayant pas pu le tester, je me suis basé sur les commentaires de ceux ayant un macbook ou un macmini,
mais si tu dis qu'il y a tout à fait moyen, je te crois et en suis vraiment très content!
tu me rassures un peu (beaucoup) en disant ça
fais nous part de tes impressions sur les différents jeux, ça peut être interessant pour ceux qui hésitent encore à l'acheter et pour les autres aussi.
en tous cas j'ai vu une vidéo d'un gars qui joue à call of duty 2 (version mac) sur un macbook et ça roule parfaitement (maintenant je sais pas comment étaient réglées les options)
mais ya quand même rien à dire c'est quand même une belle petite machine


----------



## House M.D. (3 Juillet 2006)

Alors pour les d&#233;tails :

Je n'ai pour le moment essay&#233; que quelques jeux, bien entendu dans mes pr&#233;f&#233;rences, et voici ce que &#231;a donne :

- Worms Armageddon, comme on peut s'en douter, aucun probl&#232;me, avec tout &#224; fond (il tournait d&#233;j&#224; presque dans VPC avec mon ancien 15", alors &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; dommage   )

- Flight Simulator 98, tout &#224; fond, parfait

- Flight Simulator 2000 Pro, tout &#224; fond, parfait

- Flight Simulator 2004, tout &#224; fond, juste quelques ralentissements en vue ext&#233;rieure avec des nuages

- Need For Speed Underground 2, tout &#224; fond, parfait

Je ne sais pas o&#249; aller chercher les FPS dans ces jeux, donc je ne pourrai pas vous en dire plus tout de suite... A moins qu'une commande existe dans les Flight Sim, je crois l'avoir d&#233;j&#224; vue dans mes souvenirs du temps o&#249; je l'utilisais sur PC


----------



## Toumak (3 Juillet 2006)

tu me rassures un peu 
surtout quand tu dis pouvoir jouer à NFSU2 avec tout à fond
(config min. pour ce jeu :: Pentium III 933 Mhz, 256 Mo RAM, *Carte vidéo 32 Mo*, Windows 98/ME/2000/XP)
vraiment bien pour un chipset embarqué
le successeur (dont je ne me souviens plus du nom) risque d'être vraiment bien alors


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Je souhaitais avoir des renseignements quant aux performance du MBP avec 128Mo de vram, vu que tous les posts précédents parle  de celle a 256Mo.

Est-ce quand meme jouable? Genre sur CS ? A quel niveau de qualité


----------



## Dj-Brabus (6 Juillet 2006)

franchement les jeux tournent nickel meme avec 128mb de vram. meme en 1440x900 !
d'ailleurs pour te le prouver je suis classé 1er mondial a 3dmark2003 pour ce qui est des Macbook Pro (et pourtant j'ai le modèle "bas de gamme")
Donc no soucis ;-)

Pour exemple je joue sans pb a Oblivion en 1440 details medium


----------



## Toumak (6 Juillet 2006)

j'ai aussi la x1600 avec 128 de ram mais j'ai un imac
enfin c'est exactement la même config que Dj-Brabus
le seul jeu que je n'ai pas réussi à tout mettre à fond c'est battlefield 2


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Juillet 2006)

Merci du renseignement


----------



## Filou53 (8 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour.

Il y a déjà eu qq posts sur Mac, window$ et les jeux 
mais je voudrais poser une question bien précise.

Avez-vous déjà essayé des jeux Windows 'ancienne génération'
(exemples: Panzer General 1/2, Civilization, Heroes of M&M 1-2-3-4, Rites of War, Ages of Wonedrs - donc PAS des jeux 'gourmands' du style Rome Total War, Doom 4(?)...) et pas non plus du temps réel),
sur un MacBook (normal, pas le Pro) ?

Si oui, avec quoi (Bootcamp ou Parallels) et avec quelle quantité de RAM ?

D'avance merci.

Filou


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juillet 2006)

Bien sur que ca marchera avec 1 Go de ram ( je conseille !!! )


----------



## Yémen (9 Juillet 2006)

Je cherche bootcamp, qquelqu'un a un lien ? Merçi
ou parallel, j'ai pas réussi à l'installer, k'ai peut etre pas la bonne version?


----------



## Toumak (10 Juillet 2006)

boot camp :: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/21237

parallels desktop :: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/21252

voilà tu sais tout


----------



## Yémen (10 Juillet 2006)

Je cherche bootcamp, qquelqu'un a un lien ? Merçi
ou parallel, j'ai pas réussi à l'installer, j'ai peut etre pas la bonne version?


----------



## Tarul (10 Juillet 2006)

Yémen a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche bootcamp, qquelqu'un a un lien ? Merçi
> ou parallel, j'ai pas réussi à l'installer, j'ai peut etre pas la bonne version?



si tu as n'as que la machine que l'on voit dans ton profil, c'est normal.

Boot camp et parralells ne fonctionne ques sur les mac intel.


----------



## gffs (12 Juillet 2006)

bonjour
avez vous fait tourner flight simulator 2004 avec bootcamp,imac 20p ?
Obtient-on les mêmes résultats qu'avec un PC dit de jeux.
gffs


----------



## House M.D. (13 Juillet 2006)

Etant donn&#233; que FS 2004 tourne &#224; la perfection sur mon MacBook (non pro), j'imagine qu'il doit en &#234;tre de m&#234;me sur un iMac 20"...


----------



## majester la pince (13 Juillet 2006)

salut j'ai fs2004 sur mon pc comment faire pour le mettre sur mac ?
sur mon pc j utilise alcohol 120 (pas de cd) mais je c'est si cet emulateur est compatible mac.
merci


----------



## Mig69 (13 Juillet 2006)

majester, si tu passes par bootcamp, *ton mac est exactement comme un PC tournant sous windows* donc alcohol fonctionne s&#251;rement sans aucun probl&#232;me.
En revanche si tu ne passes pas par bootcamp tu ne peux pas faire tourner FS2004 vu que c'est un jeu windows...


----------



## zoulou03200 (13 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> salut j'ai fs2004 sur mon pc comment faire pour le mettre sur mac ?
> sur mon pc j utilise alcohol 120 (pas de cd) mais je c'est si cet emulateur est compatible mac.
> merci



Alcohol 120 est compatible uniquement PC. 
Au delà de ça, quand on installe ce genre d'outil sur une partition Windows, que se passe t il pour les lecteurs de la machine, notamment quand on reboote sur la partition MacOS ?
Alcohol, comme Daemon Tools crée des unités logiques virtuelles supplémentaires permettant d'émuler un CD sans avoir à utiliser le Cd original (Alcohol permet en plus de graver des images disques).
Comment MacOS réagit à ça ? Il va se retrouver avec des lecteurs DVD virtuels ne correspondant à aucune unité physique dans la machine !!
Est ce que cette manip sur la partition Win impacte la partition MacOS (je pense que oui, puisque les lecteurs logiques sont utilisés par les 2 OS) ?
Il existe même un utilitaire PC (Virtual Drive) qui supprime toutes les affectations logiques des lecteurs CD et DVD sur un PC (c'est utilisé pour contourner la protection Starforce des jeux vidéo). Ainsi, on peut jouer sans le CD ou DVD d'origine.
Je précise que ce n'est pas forcément utilisé pour pirater. C'est tout simplement pour bénéficier des temps d'accès du disque dur et pas du lecteur DVD, et ça évite d'avoir à mettre et enlever des DVD tout le temps pour ceux qui jouent beaucoup.
Bref, dans ce cas, que se passe t il avec MacOS ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2006)

Vu que les lecteurs virtuels napparaissent sous Windows que grâce à Deamon ou Alcohol   je ne vois pas comment Tiger ferait pour les voir vu quil ne connaît pas ses logiciels.


----------



## zoulou03200 (13 Juillet 2006)

OK. Donc ça voudrait dire que ça n'a aucune incidence sur le fonctionnement de MacOS.
On peut donc faire joujou et bidouiller ce qu'on veut (tel le Windowsien moyen...) sur la partition XP, la partition MacOS restera clean...
C'est à peu près ça ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2006)

Sous Windows, tu n'abîmeras que la partition Windows.


----------



## Naitomea (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour 

Voila j'ai acheter mon iMac 20 Pouces avec disque dur 250 go 7200 trs/min ATI X1600 128RAM, 1,5 go de ram et je voudrais savoir si c'est suffisant pour lancer un juex style DOOM 3, QUAKE 4, half life 2 episode one ?

ps : merci a tous pour ce magnifique forum


----------



## Tarul (20 Juillet 2006)

Naitomea a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Voila j'ai acheter mon iMac 20 Pouces avec disque dur 250 go 7200 trs/min ATI X1600 128RAM, 1,5 go de ram et je voudrais savoir si c'est suffisant pour lancer un juex style DOOM 3, QUAKE 4, half life 2 episode one ?
> 
> ps : merci a tous pour ce magnifique forum


je pense que oui, cela doit être suffisant pour y jouer. ( tout à fond je ne sais pas par contre ^^)


----------



## Mathias (21 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je pense que oui, cela doit être suffisant pour y jouer. ( tout à fond je ne sais pas par contre ^^)



Quasi tout à fond, sans aucun problème selon moi !  
c'est quand même de la bonne bestiole qu'il a là...


----------



## maeda (31 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
je viens d'installer le fameux ATI tools cependant dès que je souhaite rentrer les valeurs précédemments citées ( à savoir 450/459) mon écran freeze. Je dispose d'un macbook pro 2GHZ ati x1600 128 vram 512 de ram. Ce que je n'ai pas bien compris c'est qu'il faut rentrer les mêmes valeurs que pour une ati x1600 256 vram...ou réside donc la différence entre les deux cartes ? (je suis un pur novice en carte vidéo).
Si vous avez une solution pour stopper le "freeze effect"...

merci d'avance


----------



## Jorus35 (3 Août 2006)

Hello, moi perso j'ai overcloké la carte à 450/450 et ça marche nikel, j'ai au boosté la bete avec 2Go de ram et ça marche nikel, je fais tourner prey (version demo) nikel avec toutes les options à fond.
En gros que du bon


----------



## Tarul (3 Août 2006)

et niveau temperature? ca donne quoi?


----------



## Jorus35 (4 Août 2006)

J'ai pas vérifié niveau température mais quand j'ai commencé à jouer, les ventilos se sont mis à tourner comme des p'tits fous. Résultat, mon MBP était encore moins chaud que quand je m'en sert pour une utilisation basique (bureautique, internet)


----------



## Tarul (4 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas vérifié niveau température mais quand j'ai commencé à jouer, les ventilos se sont mis à tourner comme des p'tits fous. Résultat, mon MBP était encore moins chaud que quand je m'en sert pour une utilisation basique (bureautique, internet)


pas mal ça. :
amuse toi bien avec ton mbp.


----------



## FabH (9 Août 2006)

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse; Titan Quest en 1440 en qualit&#233; moyenne pour les ombres et reflexions tourne nickel sur un MBP 2Ghz 1Go 250Mo Vram avec les drivers de base de bootcamp.


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

Bootcamp 1.1


Support for the latest Intel-based Macintosh computers
Easier partitioning using presets for popular sizes
Ability to install Windows XP on any internal disk
iSight camera support
Support for built-in microphones
Right-click when pressing the right-hand Apple key on Apple keyboards
Improved Apple keyboard support including Delete, PrintScreen, NumLock, and ScrollLock keys

202 Mb


----------



## buki (19 Août 2006)

Bonjour, je suis un nouvel inscrit sur le forum.

Je me presente tres vite : Expatrie au japon (Tokyo), fou de simulateurs de vol (je les ai presque tous achetes sous PC), je commence a en avoir marre des plantages/virus/etc... des PCs et envisage de switcher tres rapidement vers un Powerbook Pro 17" (est-ce le bon choix ?).

Je vais vouloir faire 3 choses :
- Continuer a jouer avec mes simulateurs de vol (je vais acheter le futur MS FS X qui sort en octobre) et d'autres shoot'em ups (half life/COD II/Far Cry)
- Navigation Internet
- Acquisitions photos et videos

Je voulais au depart prendre un mini-mac (utilisation de tous mes periph USB PC) mais a lire le forum, il parait qu'il est trop faible pour les jeux. Alors, je pense prendre un powerbook pro (malgre son prix eleve).

Quelle ram prendre pour tout faire tourner sans pbe ? Faut-il attendre les Dual Core 2 prevus pour la fin de l'annee ? Vais-je pouvoir continuer a utiliser mon Joystick MS Force feedback Pro ?

Merci pour vos eclairages.

Cordialement,


----------



## CBi (19 Août 2006)

Je serais toi, je me soucieriais moyennement du Joystick MS Force feedback Pro et je chercherais plutôt à m'assurer que le mac que je choisis peut faire tourner X-Plane 8 et ses accessoires


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Août 2006)

buki a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis un nouvel inscrit sur le forum.
> 
> Je me presente tres vite : Expatrie au japon (Tokyo), fou de simulateurs de vol (je les ai presque tous achetes sous PC), je commence a en avoir marre des plantages/virus/etc... des PCs et envisage de switcher tres rapidement vers un Powerbook Pro 17" (est-ce le bon choix ?).
> 
> ...



:modo: Salut et bienvenue sur MacG. Tu n'es pas au bon endroit pour ce genre de questions. Merci d'ouvrir un fil à ce sujet dans la section "Switch et conseils d'achat".


----------



## ultrabody (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bootcamp 1.1
> 
> 
> Support for the latest Intel-based Macintosh computers
> ...



on peut faire une mise à jour de bootcamp ?
 ou sommes nous obliger de le supprimer et de le résintaller ?


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Août 2006)

:modo: titre de ce fil : *BootCamp et les jeux PC* on reste dans le sujet SVP


----------



## david.g (26 Août 2006)

bonjour,

je vais acquérir sous peu un MB 2GHZ avec 1GO RAM et 100GO de DD  

je voudrais installer windows pour uniquement le jeu (PES 5 et Counter Strike )

(je sais pertinement que le MBP répondrai d'avantage à ma demande (le jeu) rien que au niveau de la carte graphique...mais c'est une question de prix...).

voilà c'est simpelement pour savoir si il y a des macusers qui jouent sous windows, et donc savoir quel soft utilisent-ils ? par la même occazion savoir à quels jeux jouent-ils?

merci d'avance

david


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2006)

si tu veux jouer avec ton MB sur windows et les jeux que tu as cités, ce sera forcément par bootcamp et pas par parallel. Parallel ne gère pas les fonctions 3D de cartes graphiques.


----------



## david.g (26 Août 2006)

oki merci 

david


----------



## david.g (26 Août 2006)

P.S : j'ai oublié de demander :rose: 

Penses-tu que ces jeux (PES 5 et Counter Strike en priorité^^) seront supportés par le MB (du fait de la petite carte graphique) ?
et sur bootcamp ça fonctionne bien ? ça reste fluide ?

merci


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2006)

je sais pas, faut voir la résolution que tu choisis...

Tu parles de CS ou CS source?


----------



## david.g (26 Août 2006)

du CS Source...

mais du moment qu'il y en ai un qui passe pour pouvoir faire des LAN (avec des PCs) c'est l'importance!!!! 

(pour info je suis un nioub à CS ^^)


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2006)

j'ai lu à plusieurs reprises que pour cs le macbook n'avait aucun problème


----------



## david.g (27 Août 2006)

ce sera en fait du CS (V1.6) et non du CS Source!!! autant pour moi! ^^


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2006)

je pense que si tu fouilles sur les forums macgé, on en parle
et je pense que tu trouveras de bon échos


----------



## CMShadow (27 Août 2006)

Hier, pour tester, j'ai installé la démo de Flight Simulator X sur mon MB 1,83Ghz.
Ca tourne de façon impeccable avec tous les détails en "medium high", donc je pense que CS devrait tourner correctement


----------



## L' Enflure (28 Août 2006)

Salut, 
Moi j'ai pu jouer a HL2 sur mon MBP 1,83 avec 1,5Go de ram avec toutes les options a fond 
Donc pour CS source ça devrait tourner impec chez toi


----------



## david.g (28 Août 2006)

j'esp&#232;re! ^^
je vous dirai &#231;a lorsque j'aurai test&#233; CS!!!! (ce n'est peut &#234;tre pas demain quand m&#234;me )


----------



## gbogros (28 Août 2006)

J'ai installé Moh, tout à fond...ça rame. MB 1.83Mhz, 2Go de Ram

Mais le jeu est très gourmand.


----------



## Toumak (28 Août 2006)

lequel ? le dernier ?


----------



## eFraid (28 Août 2006)

FabH a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse; Titan Quest en 1440 en qualité moyenne pour les ombres et reflexions tourne nickel sur un MBP 2Ghz 1Go 250Mo Vram avec les drivers de base de bootcamp.


Je confirme que sur mon iMac (2Ghz + ATI 1600 à 256 + 2 Go) Titan Quest tourne à merveille. Le jeu est simplement sublime et ravira tous ceux qui en avaient marre de se taper les quêtes de Diablo 2 LoD pour la 4000e fois.

La Maj de Boot Camp ainsi que la dernière Maj de Titan Quest ont permis de d'augmenter le niveau des ombres de bas à moyen (tout le reste étant à fond) et le jeu roule mieux globalement.

Je vous le conseille vivement. J'ai DL la démo et après quelques minutes je me suis rué à la FNAC la plus proche.

Vive les Mac Intel quand même.


----------



## thepr0w (31 Août 2006)

Pour cs 1.6 aucun pb de mon coter sur imac 20". 100fps constant, sauf parfois au milieu d'un pater de fumigenes. Le macbook ayant la meme carte grafique, pas de raison de s'inquieter.


----------



## rizoto (31 Août 2006)

100 fps avec un tft....pas possible, je ne suis pas sur que beaucoup de tft en soit capable !!!


----------



## SITRALE (4 Septembre 2006)

Cool9 a dit:


> il n'ya que les grosses bete comme Ghost Recon Advence war fighting qui "rame" à 20/30 fps ...


 
hum...la config minimale demande un proc a 2Ghz je crois non ?... c'est donc normal que ca "rame"...


----------



## miclar1 (5 Septembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Pour dhromz :
> 
> Ce chipset n'est pas si pourri que &#231;a, crois-moi !
> 
> ...



Comme toi, il n'y a que ces types de sim qui m'int&#233;resse et sur mon PowerBook Nascar 2003 et tous ses add-ons tournent sans probl&#232;me. Voir ce thread:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135407

Cependant, si je savais que Grand Prix Legends pouvais tourner sur MacIntel, je ferais le saut malgr&#233; que mon PowerBook soit encore tout jeune. Tous les d&#233;tails de cette super simulation ici:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prix_Legends

Le demo GPL 2004 con&#231;u par BHmotorsports, qui selon les forums permet l'ajout de add-ons, se trouve ici:   http://www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/grandprixlegends/Thirdparty/gpl_2004_demo.exe.html

Edit: J'avais mis la mauvaise adresse pour la version 2004
J'aimerais bien que tu puisses l'essayer et nous dire si &#231;a fonctionne.


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2006)

miclar1 a dit:


> Comme toi, il n'y a que ces types de sim qui m'intéresse et sur mon PowerBook Nascar 2003 et tous ses add-ons tournent sans problème. Voir ce thread:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135407
> 
> ...



Gp legend ca c'était un vrai jeu de voiture !


----------



## Lorhkan (14 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je fais actuellement quelques tests de jeux avec mon iMac, pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre...

Voici la première partie des tests, elle concerne Far Cry : Far Cry

La deuxième partie sera consacrée à... Oblivion !


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je fais actuellement quelques tests de jeux avec mon iMac, pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre...
> 
> Voici la première partie des tests, elle concerne Far Cry : Far Cry
> 
> La deuxième partie sera consacrée à... Oblivion !


très bonne initiative, qui reflète la vraie puissance de l'imac
moi je l'ai installé mais sur mon imac 17" 1go de ram 128 de vram et j'ai pu quasiment mettre toutes les options à fond comme toi
c'est très bien pour ceux qu hésitent et veulent avoir une réelle idée des performances (en se disant que les nouveaux devraient gagner un peu de puissance avec le core 2 duo)
j'attends la suiteavec impatience


----------



## eFraid (15 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui veulent tester le "PC dans leur Mac", je vous conseille le site suivant ->

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/

On choisit le jeu &#224; jouer et ensuite ce site nous dit si &#231;a va rouler sur la b&#233;cane.

Tr&#232;s sympa 

PS : il faut le faire tourner sur Windows, &#233;videmment&#8230;


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2006)

eFraid a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent tester le "PC dans leur Mac", je vous conseille le site suivant ->
> 
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/
> 
> ...


merci du lien
si ça montre la vérité c'est cool, j'ai testé pour oblivion, et je dépasse pas mal la barre "Recommanded"
je vais le chercher today et je teste pour voir réellement si ça tourne bien
pour info, j'ai un imac core duo 1.83ghz, 2go ram, 128 vram
je vous dis comment ça tourne


----------



## miclar1 (17 Septembre 2006)

Une liste de compatibilité de jeux PC ici:

http://www.dualbootguru.com/bc - compatibility list.shtml


----------



## Toumak (17 Septembre 2006)

bon j'ai testé oblivion et franchement ce jeu c'est de la BOM-BE 
c'est sublîme... enfin je vais pas refaire un test 
sur mon iMac, ça tourne nickel dans les égouts et à l'intérieur en général en 1440x900
avec les déails sur moyen
par contre ça lag un peu à l'extérieur
mais voilà, comme c'est un rpg c'est pas encore trop dérangeant,mais je vais tester en baissant un peu 
d'ailleurs vous conseillez quoi, baisser la résolution ou les graphismes ?


----------



## Lorhkan (18 Septembre 2006)

Et voil&#224; la deuxi&#232;me partie de mon dossier sur le Mac et les jeux !

En test : Oblivion ! Comme le dit Toumak, c'est une bombe !

Non, non arr&#234;tez les flashs, SVP !  
Par contre, vous pouvez "coup-de-bouler" si le coeur vous en dit ! (c'est pour me motiver !)  :rose:


----------



## Toumak (18 Septembre 2006)

encore une fois, que dire de plus sinon très bonne analyse 
pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, jeu à essayer A-BSO-LU-MENT
l'essayer c'est l'adopter


----------



## appleo (21 Septembre 2006)

Je rejoins ton test de Far Cry, que j'ai testé hier soir sur mon iMac core2duo (1Go de RAM, CG 256Mo), ça tourne très très bien, idem pour Half-Life2!


----------



## titos (23 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais tester et jouer à GTA San Andreas PC sur un Mac.

Lequel Mac irait le mieux pour le faire tourner sans ralentissement, car entre les cartes graphiques ATI et Nvidia proposé, lequel choisir ?


----------



## Paradise (23 Septembre 2006)

iMac Macbook pro ou MacPro , mais si tu veux jouer pas tout a fond et pas comme un dingue un mini ou un macbook gavé de ram ca passe


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2006)

moi j'ai un imac core duo 17" avec la x1600 128vram
et il tourne parfaitement avec tout à fond (détails, antialiasing, etc) en 1440x900, ainsi qu'un mod spécial pour voir beaucoup plus loin(ça consomme pas mal) et ça tourne impeccable


----------



## eFraid (23 Septembre 2006)

Rhoooo personne ne joue à Titan Quest alors !? Du coup je vais m'en faire un de ce pas. Bonne après-midi à tous


----------



## neo.pop (5 Octobre 2006)

Je re&#231;ois mon imac 24 le 19 octobre (&#231;a fait 100 fois que je le dis mais c l'&#233;motion) je vais utiliser xp simplement pour les jeux, je vais l'inaugurer avec scarface lol mais est ce que ce en mettant xp via boot camp je pourrais installer tous les pilote necessaire???ca c mon gros stress de la soir&#233;e.lol. d'ailleurs de combien me conseiller vous de faire la partition (en espace) si j'installe battelfield, halflife2 et scareface? en tout cas si ca marche je fais une video et je la poste ici lol. merci encore pour tous ces precieux conseils, c vraiment coll

:modo: Il existe un fil sp&#233;cial qui s'appelle "Bootcamp et les jeux PC" pas la peinde de cr&#233;er un nouveau sujet


----------



## pek voratur (5 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais savoir si un passionné a testé les jeux PC ous bootcamp :

Heroes of might and magic V
Heroes of company


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2006)

eFraid a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent tester le "PC dans leur Mac", je vous conseille le site suivant ->
> 
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/
> 
> ...



bizzare, quand j'essaie pour battlefield 2, il me dit que ma config est tout jute
alors que je joue sans lag avec la résolution maxi, et quasiment avec tous les graphiques maxi et l'anti-aliasing à 4x  enfin, encore une fois de plus, vraiment satisfait de mon imac 
je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait testé le nouveau ghost recon, advanced warfighter ?
car lui il demander un max de ressources, il n'y a pas de jeu plus exigeant aujourd'hui


----------



## neo.pop (5 Octobre 2006)

ta qoi comme config????

:modo: On corrige ses fautes merci


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2006)

un imac coreduo 17" 1,83ghz x1600 128vram 250hdd 2go ram


----------



## rhopalies (6 Octobre 2006)

Pour ma part, je vais tester Lineage2, un MMO,  sur mon mbpro 2ghz.
Le client est install&#233;, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester. Je vous tiens inform&#233;s.


----------



## rhopalies (9 Octobre 2006)

bon et bien voil&#224; c'est test&#233;&#8230; Lineage2 fonctionne parfaitement sur le MBpro \0/
Pas de perte de donn&#233;es, pas de lag, textures au max, effets high&#8230; bien quoi.


----------



## pek voratur (9 Octobre 2006)

Y'aurait il une raison pour laquelle un jeux PC ne tournerait sous bootcamp (et donc une machine Macintel)?

Là je vois qu'ils vont sortir Flight Simulator X (une version hard ????? ), et donc il n'y a aucun risque à l'acquérir ?


----------



## DarkNeo (9 Octobre 2006)

J'ai une petite question : le shipset graphique du MacBook gère-t-il les pixels shaders et vertex shaders ?


----------



## dupontrodo (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, je fais remonter ce topic car possédant un MacBook, j'aimerai installer FS2004 voir la démo de FSX. Quel sera le niveau de fluidité avec mon MacBook "d'origine" 2GHz ????

Passer à 1 voire 2 Go de Ram peut améliorer énormément les perfs sur ce jeu ?
Merci


----------



## tampis (14 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà essayé de faire tourner Gothic III sur un MacBook Pro ?

http://www.gothic-univers.fr/index.php?showtopic=42&hl=config

Ce qui m'inquiète est la carte graphique. J'ai lu qu'elle était bridée sur les MacBook Pro.


----------



## SITRALE (15 Octobre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> le nouveau ghost recon, advanced warfighter ?


 
 En inconditionnel de ghost recon , je te dirai des que je l'aurai testé ( dés que je peux me dégoter l'argent pour mon futur MacPro... Je me laisse 3 semaines de délai...



Toumak a dit:


> le nouveau ghost recon, advanced warfighter ?
> car lui il demander un max de ressources, il n'y a pas de jeu plus exigeant aujourd'hui



Avec l'arrivée imminente de "Crysis" on va tous être largué.. ! ! ololo
http://www.clubic.com/video-jeux-video-6005-0-crysis.html

Entre nous il faut minimum un 2Ghz  pour Advance Warfighter, 128Mo de VRAM, 5G dispo sur ton disque et 1G de RAM. Donc assez musclé.


----------



## House M.D. (15 Octobre 2006)

pek voratur a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; je vois qu'ils vont sortir Flight Simulator X (une version hard ????? ), et donc il n'y a aucun risque &#224; l'acqu&#233;rir ?


Je viens de l'acheter, donc je peux en parler...

Le risque? Il est simple : m&#234;me sur mon MacBook Pro j'arrive pas &#224; tout mettre &#224; fond, faut vraiment all&#233;ger... J'attends le MacPro pour vraiment bien l'utiliser


----------



## HmJ (15 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Je viens de l'acheter, donc je peux en parler...
> 
> Le risque? Il est simple : même sur mon MacBook Pro j'arrive pas à tout mettre à fond, faut vraiment alléger... J'attends le MacPro pour vraiment bien l'utiliser


 
Ah ouais, tiens, j'avais pas pense que si j'achetais un Mac Pro je pourrais me retaper Flight Sim. Bon ca... Alors sinon, parle nous un peu de ce jeu : hormis les options graphiques qui semblent vraiment poussees, qu'est-ce que cette version apporte ?


----------



## House M.D. (15 Octobre 2006)

Bah je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de vraiment m'y mettre (l'achat date d'hier soir, et tester un jeu apr&#232;s une journ&#233;e de boulot et entre 3h et 5h du mat, c'est pas vraiment des conditions id&#233;ales...), mais pour l'instant il y a d&#233;j&#224; une grosse d&#233;ception : les tableaux de bord, par rapport &#224; X-Plane, sont toujours aussi encombrants et peu pratiques...

Le design et les d&#233;cors sont, par contre aussi beaux que pr&#233;vus : du grand art !

Pour ce qui est des options de jeu, je vais m'y pencher sur 2-3 jours, je vous donne mes impressions &#224; ce moment l&#224; donc


----------



## Ppito86 (15 Octobre 2006)

Mes salutation tout le monde. J'aimerai savoir un truc justement a propos des jeu, j'ai un probleme, tout les jeu que j'ai installé ne fonctionne pas, ( UT2004, aoe 3, Heroes 5,...) a chaque fois que je les lance, pour la plupart j arrive au menu principale, mais jamais dans le jeu ou rare occasion, mais generalement sa plante apres. Donc j'aimerais savoir si sa vien de moi, ou je ne suis pas le seul? s'il y a un moyen de reparer sa? ou tout simplement que c'est la faute de se windobe de  ***de. Ha oui o fait quand sa plante j ai un tres jolie ecran bleu juste apres puis il reboot, voila alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider cela m arrangerai bien. merci d avance.


----------



## Tarul (15 Octobre 2006)

Ppito86 a dit:


> Mes salutation tout le monde. J'aimerai savoir un truc justement a propos des jeu, j'ai un probleme, tout les jeu que j'ai install&#233; ne fonctionne pas, ( UT2004, aoe 3, Heroes 5,...) a chaque fois que je les lance, pour la plupart j arrive au menu principale, mais jamais dans le jeu ou rare occasion, mais generalement sa plante apres. Donc j'aimerais savoir si sa vien de moi, ou je ne suis pas le seul? s'il y a un moyen de reparer sa? ou tout simplement que c'est la faute de se windobe de  ***de. Ha oui o fait quand sa plante j ai un tres jolie ecran bleu juste apres puis il reboot, voila alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider cela m arrangerai bien. merci d avance.




Quand windows te fait &#231;a, ben c'est un kernel panik de windows 

Il y a de forte chance que ce soit les driver de la carte graphique qu'il ne dig&#232;re pas. mes consiels : 

-v&#233;rifi&#233; que tu as la bonne version de bootcamp(et la derniere pour ta machine)
-r&#233;cup&#233;rer les derniers drivers de la carte graphique, Normalment(je peux me tromper), tu peux prendre les derniers drivers ati(si tu as une carte ATi!) et non de chez apple. A part un plantage de windows, il y a peu de risque de prendre ceux du constructeur sauf si tu t'asmuse a bidouiller n'importe comment les options de ta carte graphique. il faudrait une confirmation, car on sort d'un peu des sentiers battus.
-les installer et retester tes jeux.


----------



## Ppito86 (15 Octobre 2006)

oki je vais essayer les drivers, et pour info j'ai un MacBook Pro 17" avec 2 Go de ram et j ai installer le dernier boot camp (version 1.1.1beta) sauf si j ai louper une version. mais je vais essayer au niveaux des drivers. merci bien


----------



## House M.D. (17 Octobre 2006)

Pour FS2004, c'est correct.

Par contre pour FS X je dis STOP, tout de suite. Il a d&#233;j&#224; du mal &#224; tourner correctement sur mon MacBook Pro 2.16 GHz, alors sur un MacBook 2 GHz avec 512 Mo, c'est m&#234;me pas la peine de r&#234;ver... enfin, tu peux essayer la d&#233;mo, mais &#224; mon avis tu vas vite d&#233;chanter...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Octobre 2006)

il y a d&#233;j&#224; plein de "tweaks" qui permettent d'optimiser FS X pour les configs moyennes, voir sur les forums idoines (francesim, par ex. )


----------



## Ppito86 (19 Octobre 2006)

Bah sans vouloir etre mechant, j ai dit 2Go de ram et non 2Ghz et si je me souvient bien, et c'est même sur, il n'y a pas de MacBook Pro 17" 2Ghz, donc normalement je peut gerer tout les jeu que j'avait enoncer. Sinon on sans fiche de sa j'ai essayer de metre a jour mes drivers et sans succes, il me dit que j'ai les dernier donc je vais essayer en reinstallant windobe et on vera bien apres.


----------



## Toumak (19 Octobre 2006)

tu ne pourras pas intaller les drivers catalyst d'ATI
par contre tu peux installer les drivers OMEGA qui sont basés sur les catalyst d'ATI,
ils fonctionnent très bien, j'ai la dernière version, la 6.7 et ils sont bien mieux que ceux qu'apple fourni avec bootcamp
si tu veux les installer, il faut désinstaller le driver d'apple et l'ati control center 
et ensuite télécharger les omega et les installer


----------



## House M.D. (20 Octobre 2006)

Ppito86 a dit:


> Bah sans vouloir etre mechant, j ai dit 2Go de ram et non 2Ghz et si je me souvient bien, et c'est m&#234;me sur, il n'y a pas de MacBook Pro 17" 2Ghz, donc normalement je peut gerer tout les jeu que j'avait enoncer. Sinon on sans fiche de sa j'ai essayer de metre a jour mes drivers et sans succes, il me dit que j'ai les dernier donc je vais essayer en reinstallant windobe et on vera bien apres.


Je n'avais pas rafra&#238;chi la page, je parlais de dupontrodo, qui souhaitait installer la d&#233;mo de FSX sur son MacBook


----------



## cheb (25 Octobre 2006)

Bon après plusieurs recherches .... y'aurait il quelqu'un dans ce bas monde qui a un MBP 15 pouce carte 128 mo et qui jouerait sans pbm à Oblivion ? Pas de frag, pas de ramage intempestif .... bref que du bonheur de jouer à ce jeu sans souci ???:love:

Car si je n'ai pas (encore) un MBP les mises à jours actuelles me tentent de plus en plus ... mais est-ce que la carte de 128 est une daube ou non ? Faire du final cut ou du oblivion (avec 2 go de ram) est-ce sans soucis ???

Merci pour vos posts


----------



## cheb (28 Octobre 2006)

:mouais: BOn alors pas de réponse .... c'est pas possible ??? Pas d'utilisateurs de macbook pro avec une carte de 128 mo qui pourrait m'éclairer au tréfond de mon antre ... 

 Alors 128 mo et oblivion font bon ménage ou pas ? (de même pour final cut et Aperture) toujours avec 2 go de ram bien sûr.

Merci


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2006)

cheb a dit:


> :mouais: BOn alors pas de réponse .... c'est pas possible ??? Pas d'utilisateurs de macbook pro avec une carte de 128 mo qui pourrait m'éclairer au tréfond de mon antre ...
> 
> Alors 128 mo et oblivion font bon ménage ou pas ? (de même pour final cut et Aperture) toujours avec 2 go de ram bien sûr.
> 
> Merci



J'avoue penser que la 1600 qui accompagne le MacBookPro devrait suffire (surement pas tout à fond 128mo inside...) mais comme je n'ai ni le jeu, ni le book... 

Sous XP tu devrais tester ta config là.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2006)

Pour ceux qui ont FarCry, une vidéo d'un petit mod sympa dédié à tout les rêveur.


----------



## cheb (29 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> J'avoue penser que la 1600 qui accompagne le MacBookPro devrait suffire (surement pas tout à fond 128mo inside...) mais comme je n'ai ni le jeu, ni le book...
> 
> Sous XP tu devrais tester ta config là.



Merci, bon j'ai testé avec "le compaq" de ma douce ... ou lalalalalala avec une carte de 64 mo partagée je te dis pas les dégâts !! DOnc pour ceux qui esppèrent un oblivion sur un macbook ... ha la blague : c'est IMPOSSIBLE ! Minimum syndical de 128 mo (voir capture)

Mais étant donné le minimum, 128 mo paraît peut-être léger ... donc pour une plus grande viabilité : 256 mo ( et surtout pour le long terme). Je m'oriente vraiment vers le côté obscur du macbookpro au lieu d'un macbook ... au secours .... je glisse vers les bas fonds de mon compte en banque ... car le surcoût entre le modèle black (beau mais cher surtout pour de la peinture) et le MBP 256 mo .... soit 1000 euros .... AIE  ! 

:love:aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaieeeeeeeeee


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2006)

salut
moi je n'ai pas de macbookpro mais un imac coreduo (rev A donc ) 1,83ghz 2go ram et 128vram et oblivion tourne pas mal en 1440x900 avec les options sur bas-moyen

evidemment mon disque dur est bien mieux que celui du MBP, et il y a surement une différence "importante" entre mon coreduo 1,83 et le nouveau core 2 duo 2,16 du nouveau MBP

donc, tu pourras surement faire tourner oblivion, surement pas tout à fond
mais je te conseille vraiment si tu le peux de prendre la 256vram si tu le peux car de + en + de jeux en demande


----------



## wardaug (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, petit probl&#232;me avec les jeux, voila, quand windows demarre j'ai tr&#232;s bien le son Tintintin m&#233; quand je lance un jeu je n'ai plus de son, vous pouvez m'aider si'l vous plait?

config: Imac 20" intel core 2 duo avec mac os x 10.4.8, le dernier quoi ^^


----------



## iScream (5 Novembre 2006)

En fait il y a qq souci ac les Windows XP sous les nouveaux mac iNtel  Patience donc...


----------



## pnc_mac (13 Novembre 2006)

bonsoir &#224; tous,

j'envisage tres serieusement un switch mais voila, je joue assez souvent & j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont fait tourner des jeux recents (Flight Sim X - Need for Speed Carbon ou Hitman) le tout sous Windows via BootCamp.
Je dispose &#224; ce jour d'un PC &#233;quip&#233; d'un proc AMD XP3500+, 1 Go de Ram & une X800.
Face &#224; cette config, comment va se comporter l'iMac 24?

D'avanc merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.

pnc_mac

Merci de poster dans le bon forum... on d&#233;place


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

Bha iMac 24" va défoncer ton pc de bureau...


----------



## House M.D. (14 Novembre 2006)

Ah &#231;a c'est clair, la X800 va pleurer face &#224; l'iMac 24" !


----------



## Dawar (20 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
j'ai lu à peu près tous les posts et bon-sang je me demande si je n'ai pas un problème hardware sur mon ati. En fait, j'ai un mal fou à faire tourner les jeux. Au début, je pensais que c'était parce qu'ils étaient trop anciens (splinter cell 1, prince of persia 3...). Mais je viens d'essayer la démo du dernier splinter cell : le test du hardware me dit que tout est ok. Et pourtant, soit j'ai des artefacts d'affichage, soit le jeu rame complètement.
J'ai bien-sûr essayé les drivers omega, mais à la limite j'ai l'impression que ceux fournis par apple fonctionnent mieux.
Il ne me reste qu'une piste : Comment réglez-vous vos ati 3d settings ?? Qualité, Equilibré, perfs ?
Pourtant, pour les vieux jeux, je devrais pouvoir mettre tout au max, non?
Merci de votre aide, car je bloque...


----------



## hemelune (21 Novembre 2006)

est-ce que tu ne jouerais pas en 1600x1050


----------



## Dawar (21 Novembre 2006)

euh, ma résolution windows est bien de 1600x1050 mais la résolution des jeux est plus basse :
800x600 pour splinter cell 1 et paramètres en "moyen" pour ne pas avoir de ralentissement (c'est le dégoût, non ?)
Quant à Splinter Cell Double Agent, j'ai essayé en 16:9 puis revenu en 800x600 mais ralentissements malgré tout. J'ai décoché "next gen".

Tu as quoi toi comme settings 3D pour l' ATI ?


----------



## Tarul (23 Novembre 2006)

Dawar a dit:


> euh, ma résolution windows est bien de 1600x1050 mais la résolution des jeux est plus basse :
> 800x600 pour splinter cell 1 et paramètres en "moyen" pour ne pas avoir de ralentissement (c'est le dégoût, non ?)
> Quant à Splinter Cell Double Agent, j'ai essayé en 16:9 puis revenu en 800x600 mais ralentissements malgré tout. J'ai décoché "next gen".
> 
> Tu as quoi toi comme settings 3D pour l' ATI ?



j'aurais bien un test a te proposer. http://teaser.wow-europe.com/index_fr.html
test l'offre gratuite de wow. Etant un jeu mac/pc, je pense que c'est un excellent test pour voir si c'est un problème hard, ou si c'est un probleme soft.

a titre de comparaison, je tourne a 25 ips sous mac os X sous wow sur mon imac 17" avec 512 mo.

Et sur mon mbp 15 c2D, je fait des pointe à 60 ips dans les lieux confiné et 25-30 ips dans les lieux exterieurs avec quasiment tous les details à fond. voilà j'espère que cela va t'aider.


----------



## Dawar (23 Novembre 2006)

Merci bien pour cette piste que je ne vais pas manquer d'essayer. Parenthèse : comment sais-tu pour savoir ton taux ips ?
Ceci dit, j'ai installé un jeu mac sous mon osx, call of duty 2, et franchement ça tourne niquel, paramètres à fond !
Donc je pense que c'est un problème lié à windows...
Ma partition win est en fat32, ça peut venir de là ?
Et je répète ma question à tous les bootcampeurs : quels sont vos réglage dans ATI 3D Settings pour direct3d et open gl ?


----------



## Tarul (24 Novembre 2006)

Dawar a dit:


> Merci bien pour cette piste que je ne vais pas manquer d'essayer. Parenthèse : comment sais-tu pour savoir ton taux ips ?
> Ceci dit, j'ai installé un jeu mac sous mon osx, call of duty 2, et franchement ça tourne niquel, paramètres à fond !
> Donc je pense que c'est un problème lié à windows...
> Ma partition win est en fat32, ça peut venir de là ?
> Et je répète ma question à tous les bootcampeurs : quels sont vos réglage dans ATI 3D Settings pour direct3d et open gl ?



ok, alors dans ce cas, c'est un problème de windows ou du driver. Ceci dit, je n'ai pas encore mis de jeu. Je le ferais ce soir ou Demain, et je te dirais comment cela s'est passé.


----------



## House M.D. (24 Novembre 2006)

Pour les r&#233;glages ce sont les r&#233;glages d'origine... Je n'ai pas touch&#233; aux r&#233;glages du driver. Je pense en effet que tu dois avoir un probl&#232;me software.


----------



## Tarul (24 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Pour les réglages ce sont les réglages d'origine... Je n'ai pas touché aux réglages du driver. Je pense en effet que tu dois avoir un problème software.



je confirme, je viens de tester oblivion, et ça tourne nikel. J'ai pas fait gaffe si il y a avait une remise à zero de la configuration.


----------



## dadd1103 (27 Novembre 2006)

pnc_mac a dit:


> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> j'envisage tres serieusement un switch mais voila, je joue assez souvent & j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont fait tourner des jeux recents (*Flight Sim X *- Need for Speed Carbon ou Hitman) le tout sous Windows via BootCamp.
> Je dispose à ce jour d'un PC équipé d'un proc AMD XP3500+, 1 Go de Ram & une X800.
> ...



flight sim va mettre l'imac à genoux! deja sur les PC les plus haut de gamme du moment tu ne peux pas avoir une très belle image...


----------



## House M.D. (29 Novembre 2006)

Certes, mais &#231;a sera toujours mieux qu'avec la X800 :affraid:

Je confirme en tout cas qu'avec un MBP Rev.A 2,16 et une ATI Radeon X1600 256 Mo, &#231;a rame en plein format.

J'attends de recevoir le MacPro pour voir si &#231;a tourne mieux... &#231;a serait un comble d'ailleurs que &#231;a ne tourne pas mieux 

Mais bon, c'est quand m&#234;me surr&#233;aliste que &#231;a tourne aussi mal ce jeu !!!!!


----------



## Tarul (29 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Certes, mais ça sera toujours mieux qu'avec la X800 :affraid:
> 
> Je confirme en tout cas qu'avec un MBP Rev.A 2,16 et une ATI Radeon X1600 256 Mo, ça rame en plein format.
> 
> ...



je n'ai pas le jeu en question, et donc je ne peux pas te confirmer ou pas. 

A tout essayer une autre version du driver?(apple/ati/omega)


----------



## cefty (2 Décembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> flight sim va mettre l'imac à genoux! deja sur les PC les plus haut de gamme du moment tu ne peux pas avoir une très belle image...


 

Je crois savoir que Flightsimulator X a été concu pour tourner sur des cartes graphiques optimisées pour Directx10 (qui vont sortir l'année prochaine) et Vista. Donc il n'est pas etonnant que ca rame sous mac et sous les pc actuels. Politique bizarre de microsoft qui sort un jeu qui ne tourne que tres mal avec les configs actuelles.


----------



## Tarul (2 Décembre 2006)

cefty a dit:


> Je crois savoir que Flightsimulator X a été concu pour tourner sur des cartes graphiques optimisées pour Directx10 (qui vont sortir l'année prochaine) et Vista. Donc il n'est pas etonnant que ca rame sous mac et sous les pc actuels. Politique bizarre de microsoft qui sort un jeu qui ne tourne que tres mal avec les configs actuelles.



je n'en suis pas sûr, mais il n'y a pas des patchs de prévus pour ce genre de jeu? Cette politique ne fonctionnera pas trop dans un premier temps, les jeux directx9 vont perdurer pendant un certain temps, le parc existant est trop important pour être totalement ignoré.

HS :
le faits de faire ainsi, arrange tous le monde dans le monde MS, pour en profiter il faut avoir un os nouveau et du nouveau matos. MS vend son os au fabriquant, et les fabriquant peuvent continuer la course à la puissance, et les clients demandeurs suivent. cela à toujours été comme cela dans le monde du jeu video PC/MS et Sony. Nintendo ne participant pas trop à cette course effréné.


----------



## cefty (2 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je n'en suis pas sûr, mais il n'y a pas des patchs de prévus pour ce genre de jeu? Cette politique ne fonctionnera pas trop dans un premier temps, les jeux directx9 vont perdurer pendant un certain temps, le parc existant est trop important pour être totalement ignoré.
> 
> HS :
> le faits de faire ainsi, arrange tous le monde dans le monde MS, pour en profiter il faut avoir un os nouveau et du nouveau matos. MS vend son os au fabriquant, et les fabriquant peuvent continuer la course à la puissance, et les clients demandeurs suivent. cela à toujours été comme cela dans le monde du jeu video PC/MS et Sony. Nintendo ne participant pas trop à cette course effréné.


 

Petit lien proposant une optimisation du jeu pour ceux à qui flightsimX tient à coeur : http://www.avionic-online.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6145

Certains l'ont essayé sous VISTA RC et il semble qu'il soit plus fluide.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'ai achet&#233; au moment de sa sortie le dernier Splinter Cell Double Agent pour PC et j'ai malheureusement constat&#233; qu'il ne fonctionnait pas bien du tout sur mon MacBook Pro Core Duo 2,16Ghz 2Go X1600 256Mo (&#231;a commence &#224; faire long comme nom  ). Le jeu n'a de cesse de ramer et j'ai des tas de bugs (impossible de d&#233;cocher l'option Next Gen graphiques), bref injouable. 
Je sais que des tas d'utilisateurs PC ont aussi des probl&#232;mes et que rien n'y fait. J'ai contact&#233; le support Ubisoft mais tout ce qu'ils trouvent &#224; dire c'est que mon hardware n'est pas support&#233;. Quand je demande pourquoi, parce que tout co&#239;ncide avec les besoins du jeu (m&#234;me le hardware test int&#233;gr&#233; est ok), on ne me r&#233;pond m&#234;me pas...

Apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; trop de temps sur des forums pcistes de jeux vid&#233;o o&#249; la moyenne d'&#226;ge (mentale) est de 8 ans ("c'est moi qui ai la plus grosse", "ou&#233; m&#233; tu s&#233; y fo windowz pr jou&#233;"), o&#249; tout le monde critique tout le monde et o&#249; rien n'est constructif, j'ai abandonn&#233; mes recherches, supprimant avec rage ma partition Bootcamp.

Mais voil&#224;, le fait d'avoir achet&#233; un jeu (et c'est rare) cher et qui ne fonctionne pas alors qu'il devrait me tourmente et m'&#233;nerve... j'en ai marre de passer pour un looser. Oui, parce que j'ai aussi achet&#233; Reservoir Dogs qui foire tr&#232;s bien aussi.

Pris d'insomnie, je m'en retourne &#224; vous, chers membres d'une vraie communaut&#233;, pour m'aider &#224; trouver une solution!

Merci



PS: J'avais bien s&#251;r les derni&#232;res mises &#224; jour et j'ai aussi essay&#233; avec atitool, mais &#231;a n'allait pas vraiment mieux.


----------



## Tarul (8 Décembre 2006)

arnaudfrancois@gmail.com a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> J'ai acheté au moment de sa sortie le dernier Splinter Cell Double Agent pour PC et j'ai malheureusement constaté qu'il ne fonctionnait pas bien du tout sur mon MacBook Pro Core Duo 2,16Ghz 2Go X1600 256Mo (ça commence à faire long comme nom  ). Le jeu n'a de cesse de ramer et j'ai des tas de bugs (impossible de décocher l'option Next Gen graphiques), bref injouable.
> Je sais que des tas d'utilisateurs PC ont aussi des problèmes et que rien n'y fait. J'ai contacté le support Ubisoft mais tout ce qu'ils trouvent à dire c'est que mon hardware n'est pas supporté. Quand je demande pourquoi, parce que tout coïncide avec les besoins du jeu (même le hardware test intégré est ok), on ne me répond même pas...
> ...


Bonjour à toi,

je ne te garantit pas que nous trouverons une solution miracle. en effet d'autres jeux semble avoir aussi des problèmes(comme CSS). Faut en effet ne pas dire sur un forum pc que tu as MBP avec windows.  Ils réagissent au quart de tour.

Quand tu dis que tu as fait toutes les MAj cela comprend t-il les MAJ Windows, directx, bootcamp, EFI, driver et enfin le jeu lui-même?
 Essaye au cas où des drivers ati plus récent ou les driver omega(non officiel proposant des options avancées auxquelles il faut faire gaffe).


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

salut
est-ce le premier jeu (demandant pas mal de ressource) que tu installes ?
si oui, essaie d'en installer un autre pour voir si ça serait pas la machine qui a un problème
quelqu'un dans le forum a aussi ce style de problème sauf que lui tous les jeux (même les anciens) ne marchent pas, ça serait apparemment un problème hardware
on attend ta réponse pour en savoir plus


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

J'avais en effet les derni&#232;res mises &#224; jour de Windows, Bootcamp et drivers Bootcamp, la version de direct x inclue avec le jeu la 9c ou quelque chose comme &#231;a et celle du jeu. Par contre pour l'EFI, j'ai la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour du programme interne mais je ne sais pas si c'est &#231;a.

Au niveau des drivers video, j'ai ceux fournis avec BootCamp mais il se peut que le manque d'options pose un probl&#232;me avec le jeu. Je sais que chez certaines personnes (qui ont Nvidia) il faut chiopoter avec certaines options pour jouer. Mais le probl&#232;me des drivers que je trouve sur ati.com c'est qu'ils sont moins bien que ceux de bootcamp.

Par rapport aux autres jeux, ce Splinter Cell est le premier qui me pose probl&#232;me &#233;tant donn&#233; que Chaos Theory tournait &#224; merveille avec tout (ou presque) &#224; fond. Je m'attendais en fait &#224; retrouver les m&#234;me graphismes si je d&#233;sactivais les Next Gen. Mais rien n'est configurable &#224; part la r&#233;solution. Sinon j'ai aussi jou&#233; &#224; Fear sans probl&#232;me et Hitman Blood Money. Bref des jeux qui en demandent.
Si cela devait provenir d'un probl&#232;me hardware, n'aurais-je pas &#233;galement des probl&#232;mes sous OS X? D'autant plus que Call Of Duty 2 sur Mac va tr&#232;s bien.

Le pire dans cette histoire, c'est que tous les jeux qui vont bien sont &#224; des [k]opains. J'ai voulu faire un bon geste une fois en achetant un jeu d'une s&#233;rie qui me plait beaucoup, et voil&#224; le travail... Je dois dire que &#231;a vous stoppe net. Un peu avant j'avais achet&#233; Reservoir Dogs et c'est pareil, mais l&#224; le jeu est pourri!

Merci pour votre int&#233;r&#234;t.


----------



## Tarul (8 Décembre 2006)

c'est quelle version de splinter cell(y en a tellement, que je m'y perd )?

si c'est le 4, il y a un patch qui vient de sortir. l'as-tu essayé?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Non effectivement je ne l'avais pas vu, c'est peut-&#234;tre la solution &#224; mes probl&#232;mes.
Je vais tout r&#233;-installer une fois de plus et j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a va fonctionner... il serait temps!

Merci pour l'info j'avoue que j'avais un peu perdu espoir.

EDIT: la seule chose qui me fait peur c'est qu'il ne fait que 27Mo ce patch... Prions, mon Dieu, Prions. ;-)


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

arnaudfrancois@gmail.com a dit:


> Non effectivement je ne l'avais pas vu, c'est peut-être la solution à mes problèmes.
> Je vais tout ré-installer une fois de plus et j'espère que ça va fonctionner... il serait temps!
> 
> Merci pour l'info j'avoue que j'avais un peu perdu espoir.
> ...


oui, effectivement, le problème vient bien du jeu, pas du mac
comme l'a dit Tarul, essaie d'appliquer le dernier patch, peut-être ça résoudra tes problèmes 
tiens nous au courant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Et voilà, c'est fait, recréé une partition, laborieusement installé Windows XP (comme s'ils ne pouvaient pas foutre un DVD qui pourrait aller tellement plus vite), installation des drivers, mises à jour, installé le jeu (10Go tout de même), installé les pacths 1.01 et 1.02.

Verdict: c'est pire que tout. Rien n'a changé, je dirais même que c'est encore moins jouable car tout est encore plus lent. Tout est décalé et plus rien ne va...   

C'est décidé j'achète la Wii... :hein: 

Finalement ça me semble clair. Le jeu ne tournera pas. A moins qu'ils ne sortent un bonne mise à jour de 500Mo.

J'espère que mon exemple aura évité (ou va éviter) ces problèmes à quelques personnes. D'un certain côté, je suis aussi en partie responsable puisqu'au dos de la boîte il est écrit en illisible "Laptop model of these cards may work but are not supported" en parlant des cartes graphiques. Ca me fait penser que je peux encore essayer sur l'iMac de ma soeur... je ne perds rien a essayer même s'il est moins puissant.

Bon je vais tester!


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

arnaudfrancois@gmail.com a dit:


> Et voilà, c'est fait, recréé une partition, laborieusement installé Windows XP (comme s'ils ne pouvaient pas foutre un DVD qui pourrait aller tellement plus vite), installation des drivers, mises à jour, installé le jeu (10Go tout de même), installé les pacths 1.01 et 1.02.
> 
> Verdict: c'est pire que tout. Rien n'a changé, je dirais même que c'est encore moins jouable car tout est encore plus lent. Tout est décalé et plus rien ne va...
> 
> ...



oui oui, teste vite  comme ça si ça marche pas trop mal je me l'offrirai peut-être pour noël


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> oui oui, teste vite  comme &#231;a si &#231;a marche pas trop mal je me l'offrirai peut-&#234;tre pour no&#235;l



C'est en train, mais je dois recr&#233;er une partition aussi parce que la pr&#233;c&#233;dente ne faisait "que" 10Go... 

EDIT: J'aurai fini demain si tout va bien parce que malheureusement MSN est plus fort que tout pour les jeunes filles de 16 ans...


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

arnaudfrancois@gmail.com a dit:


> C'est en train, mais je dois recr&#233;er une partition aussi parce que la pr&#233;c&#233;dente ne faisait "que" 10Go...



:rateau:

PS : la Belle Gigue en force


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Hello,

J'ai terminé la manoeuvre: installer Splinter Cell 4 Double Agent sur un iMac 1.83 CD, 128 X1600 et 1.5Go de ram. Tout est à jour sauf les drivers ati qui sont ceux de bootcamp. Comme sur mon portable, le jeu est injouable également. Seule nuance avec le MacBook Pro, le déplacement de la caméra est assez fluide alors qu'il a tendance à saccader sur ce dernier. 
Ce qui m'a fait remarquer le problème qui donne cette impression d'injouabilité. En fait tous les personnages vont au ralenti. Ce sont leurs mouvements qui sont lents et saccadés, pas le reste. Le fait de sortir le pistolet est un calvaire, pourtant pour tourner la caméra, pas de problème.

Je me rappelle avoir lu sur un forum que cela pouvait venir des drivers video, mais c'était pour des cartes NVidia, pour lesquelles il fallait décocher une option, pour laisser aux applications le soin de gérer certains paramètres vidéos. Mais je ne retombe pas dessus. :rateau: 

Peut-être devrais-je essayer d'installer des pilotes d'origine Ati? Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire lesquels il faudrait alors parce que j'ai déjà essayé, seulement ça a foiré...

@+


----------



## Tarul (11 Décembre 2006)

arnaudfrancois@gmail.com a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai terminé la manoeuvre: installer Splinter Cell 4 Double Agent sur un iMac 1.83 CD, 128 X1600 et 1.5Go de ram. Tout est à jour sauf les drivers ati qui sont ceux de bootcamp. Comme sur mon portable, le jeu est injouable également. Seule nuance avec le MacBook Pro, le déplacement de la caméra est assez fluide alors qu'il a tendance à saccader sur ce dernier.
> Ce qui m'a fait remarquer le problème qui donne cette impression d'injouabilité. En fait tous les personnages vont au ralenti. Ce sont leurs mouvements qui sont lents et saccadés, pas le reste. Le fait de sortir le pistolet est un calvaire, pourtant pour tourner la caméra, pas de problème.
> ...



Le doubla agent semble poser pas mal de problème y compris sur des pc classique.
pour les driver tu dois prendre les ATi radeon classique ou mobilité(essaie le deux).

Au pire essaie les drivers non officiel omega.


----------



## Toumak (11 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Le doubla agent semble poser pas mal de problème y compris sur des pc classique.
> pour les driver tu dois prendre les ATi radeon classique ou mobilité(essaie le deux).
> 
> Au pire essaie les drivers non officiel omega.



moi j'ai jamais réussi à installer les drivers d'ati
par contre les omega sans problème et ils tournent super bien


----------



## Tarul (11 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> moi j'ai jamais réussi à installer les drivers d'ati
> par contre les omega sans problème et ils tournent super bien



je n'en suis pas trop étonné. Les driver Ati mobile sont souvent à la charge du constructeur du portable. Aller savoir pourquoi. "pourquoi faire simple lorsque l'on peut faire compliqué?"
Sans compter qu'avec les Acer que j'ai vu, aucun d'eux n'a jamais eut de mise à jour...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> moi j'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; installer les drivers d'ati
> par contre les omega sans probl&#232;me et ils tournent super bien



Ok, je tenterai les drivers Omega quand j'aurai le temps, je n'ai rien &#224; y perdre... sauf du temps. Mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait. C'est le jeu qui aura eu la plus longue dur&#233;e de vie pour moi! 
Ironie du sort, je viens d'installer Need For Speed Most Wanted (et le Carbon) et tout va bien! 
Entre parenth&#232;ses, &#231;a d&#233;m&#233;nage comme jeux et les possibilit&#233;s de tuning sont excellentes. Les voitures, les courses poursuites, les diff&#233;rents types de courses, les d&#233;fis, tout est excellent. Faut aimer conduire avec le clavier  , mais sinon...

On ne fait pas de r&#233;f&#233;rence au piratage. merci


----------



## Toumak (11 Décembre 2006)

arnaudfrancois@gmail.com a dit:


> Ok, je tenterai les drivers Omega quand j'aurai le temps, je n'ai rien à y perdre... sauf du temps. Mais c'est déjà fait. C'est le jeu qui aura eu la plus longue durée de vie pour moi!
> Ironie du sort, je viens d'installer Need For Speed Most Wanted (et le Carbon) qui sont cra---   et tout va bien!
> Entre parenthèses, ça déménage comme jeux et les possibilités de tuning sont excellentes. Les voitures, les courses poursuites, les différents types de courses, les défis, tout est excellent. Faut aimer conduire avec le clavier  , mais sinon...


lol
je les ai aussi fini
le carbon, cartonne, enfin les muscle cars :love:
mais moi j'y joue avec le momo racing force feedback wheel de logitech:love:
que du bonheur


----------



## urgo94 (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un a essayé Company of Heroes Steel Book et comment  ça tourne sur un Imac-intel 17 .

merci de m'eclairer de vos lumieres,d'ailleurs il serait temps que je me renseigne vu que je viens de commander ce jeu.

A pluche


----------



## grkinou (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous voila je suis nouveau dans le monde de mac. J'avais call of duty 2 sur mon ancien pc. Que dois je faire pour l'installer apres avoir inseré le cd 

Merci


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous voila je suis nouveau dans le monde de mac. J'avais call of duty 2 sur mon ancien pc. Que dois je faire pour l'installer apres avoir inseré le cd
> 
> Merci



Euh désolé, mais un jeu PC ne peut tourner que sous windows, naturellement. Donc si t'as pas windows sur ton Mac, tu pourras pas faire tourner ton jeu. Je sais que certains éditeurs pratiquent l'échange entre versions PC et Mac, mais j'en sais pas plus.


----------



## lifenight (17 Décembre 2006)

Installer un jeu ou une application pc sur os x c'est comme mettre un jeu xbox sur une ps2, si tu veux jouer à call of duty sur osx il te faut la version osx, tu peux installer windows via bootcamp et mettre ton jeu


----------



## grkinou (17 Décembre 2006)

Euh je nage , je nage comment installer alors windows de a à z ???


----------



## lifenight (17 Décembre 2006)

Tout est expliqué sur cette page du site d'apple


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> Euh je nage , je nage comment installer alors windows de a &#224; z ???



Tu dois t&#233;l&#233;charger Bootcamp sur le site d'Apple, qui cr&#233;era une partition NTFS sur ton mac pour Windows. Concernant l'installation, c'est un sujet largement trait&#233; sur le forum, une recherche dans la section "Windows sur Mac" du forum devrait pouvoir te renseigner.

Edit: grilled.


----------



## grkinou (18 Décembre 2006)

merci


----------



## grkinou (18 Décembre 2006)

Mais je dois posseder le cd de windows xp pour pouvoir l'installer ???:rose:


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> Mais je dois posseder le cd de windows xp pour pouvoir l'installer ???:rose:



ah ouais, ça vaut mieux.


----------



## grkinou (18 Décembre 2006)

merci......


----------



## grkinou (18 Décembre 2006)

pour l instalation de windows est ce que juste l'instal du SP2 est suffisante 





Bon, alors, vu la tournure, je vais transf&#233;rer ton fil dans le forum "Windows sur Mac", et je t'encourage &#224; en lire la FAQ, les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes interrogations y figurent.


----------



## grkinou (20 Décembre 2006)

Pouvez vous me dire si il y a possibilité de recuperer XP sur le net ou dois je allez à la fnac et payé la modic somme de je sais pas combien


----------



## Tarul (20 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> Pouvez vous me dire si il y a possibilité de recuperer XP sur le net ou dois je allez à la fnac et payé la modic somme de je sais pas combien



Tu peux le commander par internet, mais comme tu n'achète pas un pc au moment de l'achat de ta licence windows, tu te retrouves à payer le plein tarif pour ce dernier.

soit la modique somme(comme tu dis) de 269 pour un XP home.


----------



## grkinou (21 Décembre 2006)

En faite je me pose un petite question....... 


Mon pc avant était sous XP je l'ai acheter neuf c'est un sony vaio, est-il possible de creer un cd XP par celui, car je n'ai qu'un cd de réinstalation......


Merci


----------



## beyond (21 Décembre 2006)

alors si tu veux parler d'un cd de xp bootable et si ma memoire est bonne, il est meme conseille de creer un cd systeme a partir du pc en cas de coup dur.
etant donne qu'a la vente, le pc n'est pas fourni avec ce cd systeme.

(ce qu'expliquent tres tres rarement les vendeurs de pc, c'est que c'est franchement conseille de se faire une sorte de copie de sauvegarde du systeme pour le cas ou un jour, tu voudrais ou aurais besoin de le reinstaller.)

l'incitation au piratage des licences XP est interdit.
amuse toi bien.


----------



## Tarul (21 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> En faite je me pose un petite question.......
> 
> 
> Mon pc avant était sous XP je l'ai acheter neuf c'est un sony vaio, est-il possible de creer un cd XP par celui, car je n'ai qu'un cd de réinstalation......
> ...



Ce n'est pas légale, car ton XP livré avec ton portable est une version oem et donc instranférable(légalement) sur ton mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

beyond a dit:


> alors si tu veux parler d'un cd de xp bootable et si ma memoire est bonne, il est meme conseille de creer un cd systeme a partir du pc en cas de coup dur.



C'est vrai, mais ce n'est pas fait pour installer une seule licence de Windows sur plusieurs machines.



beyond a dit:


> il y a d'ailleur ... blablabla ...en cherchant un peu donc...
> 
> amuse toi bien.



Là, c'est une incitation pure et simple au piratage, je te conseille fortement de relire la FAQ des forums, si tu souhaite continuer à poster ici.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2006)

:modo: Bon ce serait bien de revenir au sujet du fil c.à.d. "Call of Duty" sinon on ferme...


----------



## beyond (21 Décembre 2006)

woullaaaa!
au s'cour, damnation, honte a moi, pas la tete :rose:, completement parti dans mon explication technique (qui n'a meme pas sa place dans ce fil) j'avais completement occulte le cote legale.

c'est une attitude vraiment nulle de ma part et je m'en excuse platement.
si un moderateur voulait bien effacer mon post licencieux ca serait pas mal.

alors si dark orange me le permet, je vais reprendre le droit chemin.

donc, grkinou, pour repondre a ta question, tu peux creer un cd xp avec ton pc, mais *tu ne peux pas utiliser ce cd pour autre chose que ton pc*, en effet, la licence qui t'a ete vendu avec le pc correspond a ce pc, point.
a chaque ordinateur correspond une et une seule licence.

donc ce cd ne te sera d'aucune utilite pour le mac.
voila pour ca.

maintenant, si je me fis a mon experience, call of duty (j'ai la version mac) demande beaucoup de ressources, donc si tu tente d'y jouer sur la partition pc de ton mac, ce sera peut etre faisable, mais tu vas avoir du mal a suivre l'action (saccades, freeze de l'image des que ca bouge trop) si seulement tu arrive a lancer le jeu.

beaucoup de testeurs sont d'accord pour dire que la faiblesse principale de window sur mac c'est les jeux, surtout les recents gourmands.

voilou, et encore desole pour cet egarement, la fatigue sans doute.


----------



## grkinou (22 Décembre 2006)

Merci à tous en tout cas.  On va essayé de limiter la section piratage m^émé si nous y sommes tous confronté quel dommage de ne pas pouvoir s'exprimer librement, mais ou sont il passé les droit de l'homme "MDR " bon bref merci à tous je vais m'editer.


----------



## urgo94 (22 Décembre 2006)

urgo94 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Quelqu'un a essayé Company of Heroes Steel Book et comment  ça tourne sur un Imac-intel 17 .
> 
> ...



Apres l'avoir reçu et installé il tourne sans bugs,mais j'accroche pas!:mouaisourtant la pub était bien;donc retour sur Half-Life2 OOooouiii!!!!.


----------



## Nicofieu (22 Décembre 2006)

sinon ce que tu peux faire &#224; "moindre" frais c'est de voir avec le revendeur de ton mac, si tu l'as pas achet&#233; il y a trop longtemps, il pourra te vendre un XP &#224; 99 euros (version d'installation &#224; l'achat d'une nouvelle machine)

c'est ce que j'ai fait

sinon ben d&#233;pendant d'o&#249; tu vis, je sais qu'en Belgique, &#224; partir du moment o&#249; tu ach&#232;tes du mat&#233;riel hardware qui pourrait n&#233;c&#233;ssiter une nouvelle installation, un revendeur peut te vendre un XP OEM. Genre tu peux tr&#232;s bien acheter une carte r&#233;seau &#224; 9 euros, c'est bon

et concernant call of duty, il tourne tr&#232;s bien sur un windows install&#233; sur mac via bootcamp, j'y ai beaucoup jou&#233; ;-)


----------



## violon (23 Décembre 2006)

beyond a dit:


> woullaaaa!
> ......
> maintenant, si je me fis a mon experience, call of duty (j'ai la version mac) demande beaucoup de ressources, donc si tu tente d'y jouer sur la partition pc de ton mac, ce sera peut etre faisable, mais tu vas avoir du mal a suivre l'action (saccades, freeze de l'image des que ca bouge trop) si seulement tu arrive a lancer le jeu.
> 
> ...



j'ai installé le cod 2 pc sur ma partition bootcamp, ça tourne plus flude que sur mon vaio intel 1.86ghz. ma config mac: MBP 15" 2.33, 2G ram, 160 G°DD.


----------



## beyond (23 Décembre 2006)

oui certes, sur un macbookpro, ca doit etre cool, mais sur un macbook....
enfin, bref, je vous souhaite de bonnes fetes a tous et a toutes.


----------



## grkinou (23 Décembre 2006)

J'ai l'imac 20 je pense k ça devrait être pas mal dessus. Rèste plus qu'a me renseigner sur boot camp je sais pas si l'instal est facile


----------



## nexius64 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, voila quelques mois que je posséde un mac book et j'en suis trés content. 
J'utilise rarement windows sauf pour certain logiciels et j'ai opter pour l'utilisation de parallels pour passer de mac à windows. 
Mais on a offert à ma copine le jeu desperate houswife PC et lorsque je veux l'installer il me dit que ma configuraiton minimal ne suffit pas. 
Lorsque j'y regarde de plus prés il me dit que je n'est ni assé de ram, ni assé de Mo sur ma carte graphique, ni un truc de la carte graphique et surtout que mon processeur n'est pas assé rapide:mouais:
Donc voila si quelq'un peut m'aider emrci beaucoup !!!
Joyeux noel !!!!!!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Décembre 2006)

Salut. Quelle est la configuration minimale pour ce jeu?


----------



## Tarul (25 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> J'ai l'imac 20 je pense k ça devrait être pas mal dessus. Rèste plus qu'a me renseigner sur boot camp je sais pas si l'instal est facile



l'installation de bootcamp est très simple y compris le partitionnement sous mac os X. mais lors de l'installation de windows, il faut faire gaffe lors du choix de la partition. Il faut choisir la bonne.


----------



## grkinou (26 Décembre 2006)

Et comment dosi je fairer pour reconnaitre la bonne partition ?????


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Décembre 2006)

:modo: Tu lis un peu le forum, tu y trouveras les r&#233;ponses. On revient au sujet (COD) s'il vous pla&#238;t


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2006)

Cest de la d***e ce jeu.  

Il suffit de faire un tour sur les forums pour voir quil pose bien des soucis. Pas plus tard quhier soir jai eu un coup de fil dun pote qui narrivait pas à jouer car le jeu crash (écran noir) et à linstall il lui disait quil navait pas la config minimal (ce qui nétait pas le cas) mais il a quand même pu linstaller. 

Le gros problème de ce jeu, cest quil naime pas beaucoup de CG La liste ici. De même en cherchant un peu jai trouvé un patch pour ce jeu, mais il refuse de sinstaller sur la version fr du jeu :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2006)

nexius64 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, voila quelques mois que je posséde un mac book et j'en suis trés content.
> J'utilise rarement windows sauf pour certain logiciels et j'ai opter pour l'utilisation de parallels pour passer de mac à windows.
> Mais on a offert à ma copine le jeu desperate houswife PC et lorsque je veux l'installer il me dit que ma configuraiton minimal ne suffit pas.
> Lorsque j'y regarde de plus prés il me dit que je n'est ni assé de ram, ni assé de Mo sur ma carte graphique, ni un truc de la carte graphique et surtout que mon processeur n'est pas assé rapide:mouais:
> ...



salut, tu n'essaierais pas de jouer sous parallels par hazard ?
si oui, c'est de là que vient le problème
parallels émule un pc, même si il tire parti du processeur, la carte graphique émulée est vraiment à ch***
essaie d'installer windows via bootcamp, ça devrait aller


----------



## lanss07 (27 Décembre 2006)

bon alors, j'ai peut être la solution pour les jeux qui merde sous boot camp.
j'ai eu double agent pour noël et j'atais bien dégouté de ne pas réussir à le faire fonctionner sous mon macbook pro (V2).
J'ai cherché, cherché.... sur le net et j'ai trouvé!!!
il marche nikel désormais.
en fait il faut le faire tourner avec  1 seul CPU. Je pense que ça doit fonctionner pour tous les jeux qui merdent mais a tester.
il faut lancer le jeu puis faire ctrl+alt+del puis clique droit sur le processus plintercell4 et choisir définir l'affinité puis ne laisser cocher qu'1 seul CPU
ça marche super!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, le multiprocessoring c'est pas encore ça dans les jeux...


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2006)

merci pour l'info
bon à savoir, j'y aurais jamais pensé


----------



## iFlighT (27 Décembre 2006)

Ca vient de windows le probleme, M$ a meme publier un patch correctif a cause des coreduo, windows peut parfois perdre completement les pedalle avec ces cpu...eh oui windaube concu pour l'avenir


----------



## lanss07 (28 Décembre 2006)

j'ai vu qu'un patch est dispo pour les processeurs amd, mais je n'ai rien vu pour les core duo (ou core 2 duo), a part un patch pour l'autonomie du portable...
tu as un lien?


----------



## grkinou (29 Décembre 2006)

C'est tout bon pour moi bootcamp et call of duty instalé


----------



## grkinou (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un problème c'est que lorsque je joue c'est vraiment pas fluide du tout ça fait un peu sacadé. Sur mon pc tout était ok et j'avais une gforce5200 :rose: en plus .......


Quelqu'un a t il une idée ?????


----------



## grkinou (29 Décembre 2006)

Dois je mettre à jour ma carte ati x1600


----------



## grkinou (30 Décembre 2006)

Bon j'ai trouvé la soluce, j'ai tout mis les paramètres à basse résolution    

C'est ok..


----------



## DarkFakt (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis nouveau.
Avant d'acheter un mac (plus précisemment un Mac pro), je voudrais avoir quelques renseigements sur la possibilité de jouer aux jeux PC sur MAC.
Je viens de lire tout le topic et il y a apparemment de bons retours sur la compatibilité des jeux PC via win/bootcamp.

Je voudrais savoir si certains ont pu tester 
Medieval Total war 2
America's Army
WWII Online

Bref, ya t il aussi des plus ou des moins? La ludothèque PC pour MAC est elle très large?

Merci pour vos réponses

Darkfakt


----------



## House M.D. (12 Janvier 2007)

Bah ton Mac devenant un PC, si les jeux auxquels tu comptes jouer demandent une config &#233;gale ou inf&#233;rieure &#224; ce que tu comptes commander (pour le processeur je me fais pas de doutes, mais pour la carte graphique attention si tu prends une 7300GT, la X1900XT est fortement recommand&#233;e pour jouer), alors il n'y aura aucun probl&#232;me.


----------



## iFlighT (12 Janvier 2007)

Ben tous les jeux tournent comme sur un  ' bete pc '. vu que tu boot sur windows, ton mac devient un pc , donc t'as ps trop de question a te poser. Tu regarde les sites de jeux pc, et tu regardes la config conseille et voil&#224;. Pour info avec mon Macpro et la x1900xt aucun jeux ne posent probleme meme les plus gros et gourmand tel que gothic3, oblivion, total war etc....


----------



## DarkFakt (12 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Je pensais justement prendre la X1900 qui est à 512 Mo de ram parce que 256 ça me semblait un peu juste. Je m'inquiète juste pour un problème de bruit récurrent dont vous êtes nombreux à avoir fait la remarque. 

Je comtpe me prendre un
Double xeon 2,66 Ghz
2 Go de ram
X1900

Ca me semble correct je pense.

Y a-t-il un réel gain de vitesse et de fluidité du au fait que tout ça tourne sur un MAC et non sur un PC ( de même calibre)? Vous êtes nombreux à faire l'écho de nombreux points positifs. 
Pour les jeux, 2 Go, ça suffit ou je dois booster un peu plus ma RAM?

Amicalement


----------



## Toumak (12 Janvier 2007)

tu auras la même fluidité qu'un pc avec la même config
pour la ram, pour le moment c'est largement suffisant, les derniers jeux demandant "seulement" 1go comme config conseillée


----------



## iFlighT (12 Janvier 2007)

Plus tu as de ram plus tu sera tranquille, mais bon vu le prix de la ram sur mac, faut deja faire en fonction de ses moyens . Mais 2Go c'est deja pas mal.

Sinon perso la x1900xt n'est pas specialement bruyante, enfin depend comment tu places ta tour. SI elle est au sol ca va, si c'est a cote de toi sur le bureau ( comme pas mal de gens on tendance a faire apparment ) c'est tout de suite plus genant. Ah ca c'est sur vu que tu as l'oreille a cote 

Le mac tourne comme un pc de meme calibre, m&#234;me si d'apres des testes fait sur un site pc, le mac tournant sous windows fait parti des meilleurs pc ( quand meme bien comique ca)


----------



## LeProf (12 Janvier 2007)

DarkFakt a dit:


> WWII Online



Etant un ancien de WWiio, il me semble qu'à l'époque il y avait un client pour mac non ?

sinon voici les spécification PC:
uels sont les recommandation minimum pour le PC ?
Windows 98, 2000, XP
1.2 GHz CPU (2 GHz Recommended)
512 Mo de mémoire RAM (1Go recommendé)
Carte vidéo 3D avec 128 Mo
Carte audio compatible DirectSound
Un lecteur de CD-ROM (pour l'installation du jeu)
Un modem 56K ou un accès à l'Internet haut-débit
1 Go de libre sur le disque dur
DirectX 9.0 ou plus élevé

Je pense qu'avec un mac pro, tu seras largement à l'aise.

De même pour américa's army, ca devrait rouler: moi je le fait tourner avec mon pc (cf signature)


----------



## DarkFakt (13 Janvier 2007)

Ok merci à vous pour toutes vos réponses! Message reçu!

Je peux dormir sur mes deux oreilles. Vivement du Civ IV avec toutes les civ sur une carte max, et sur du 30 pouces en plus!


----------



## Bibouse (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour l'instant aucun jeu n'a pas tourné correctement sur mon Macbook Pro.

Bon j'ai pas testé de FPS vu que c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé 
Par contre aucun soucis pour les simulations auto comme R-Factor (Que je conseille à tous fan de simu) et GTR2


----------



## Kaalam (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de reinstaller XP sur mon mac book pro équipé d'une carte graphique ati radeon mobilty x1600, afin de joue à PES6...
Hors, j'ai testé le driver officiel ATI (marche mal) et enfin le driver omega qui me semble fonctionner correctement malgrè un leger soucis :
Il faut que je laisse tourner le jeu 30 minutes avant qu'il ne deviennent fluide et stable (sinon il rame à bloc...).
Quelqu'un à t'il une idée? dois je choisir direct 3D ou open GL?
De plus la sortie DVO fonctionne t'elle sous windows? J'avoue ne pas avoir réussi à la configurer...
Merci pour votre aide.
A bientôt


----------



## Bibouse (15 Janvier 2007)

Kaalam a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de reinstaller XP sur mon mac book pro équipé d'une carte graphique ati radeon mobilty x1600, afin de joue à PES6...
> Hors, j'ai testé le driver officiel ATI (marche mal) et enfin le driver omega qui me semble fonctionner correctement malgrè un leger soucis :
> Il faut que je laisse tourner le jeu 30 minutes avant qu'il ne deviennent fluide et stable (sinon il rame à bloc...).



C'est un probleme connu de PES6 sur PC un serieux probleme les premières minutes. Je te conseille d'aller sur le site http://crashoverall.net qui est dédié à PES.
Autre chose : J'ai remarqué un risque de ventilateur qui ne démarre pas lorsqu'on utilise les drivers Oméga .... alors méfiance.



> Quelqu'un à t'il une idée? dois je choisir direct 3D ou open GL?


DirectX sans hesitation !!!



> De plus la sortie DVO fonctionne t'elle sous windows? J'avoue ne pas avoir réussi à la configurer...
> Merci pour votre aide.
> A bientôt


Logiquement ca doit marcher sans prob. t'as essayer "fn"+F7 ???


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2007)

Kaalam a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Je viens de reinstaller XP sur mon mac book pro &#233;quip&#233; d'une carte graphique ati radeon mobilty x1600, afin de joue &#224; PES6...
> Hors, j'ai test&#233; le driver officiel ATI (marche mal) et enfin le driver omega qui me semble fonctionner correctement malgr&#232; un leger soucis :
> ...



Le probl&#234;me vient de la protection CD qui fait ramer le jeu...c'est connu et reconnu.
Je le fait tourner quant &#224; moi, sans aucun probl&#234;me, sur mon pc et mon simple macbook (lui il lague de temps en temps &#224; l'affichage, tout le monde comprendra pourquoi...) ***). Mais le probl&#234;me de fluidit&#233; ...j'en ai plus, d&#233;s la premi&#232;re seconde ! 

:modo: Il est interdit de faire r&#233;f&#233;rence a un programme permettant de contourner une protection mise en place par l'&#233;diteur.


----------



## SITRALE (16 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous je cherche un jeu de combat de vaisseaux ou d'avion dans l'espace ou pas c'est pas très important mais je cherche un trux assez réaliste sur PC ou Mac...je crois n'avoir jamais vu ce genre de jeu. Quelque chose ou les talents de pilote sont un minimum sollicités....
Nan un truc aux commande d'un vaisseau en plein espace dans de grosses batailles ca pourrait le faire par exemple, un genre de tuerie comme ca à jouer en réseau..
Merci d'avance...

Si je dois poster cette question à un autre endroit faite le moi savoir ...


----------



## Bibouse (17 Janvier 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Salut à tous je cherche un jeu de combat de vaisseaux ou d'avion dans l'espace ou pas c'est pas très important mais je cherche un trux assez réaliste sur PC ou Mac...je crois n'avoir jamais vu ce genre de jeu. Quelque chose ou les talents de pilote sont un minimum sollicités....
> Nan un truc aux commande d'un vaisseau en plein espace dans de grosses batailles ca pourrait le faire par exemple, un genre de tuerie comme ca à jouer en réseau..
> Merci d'avance...
> 
> Si je dois poster cette question à un autre endroit faite le moi savoir ...



Je vais essayer de t'aiguiller un peu.
Pour le combat d'avion y a quelques jeux PC un peu ancien mais reste tres sympa à jouer:
- Combat Fligt simulator 2 
- Lock On: Air combat
et prochainement (Fevrier) : Battlestation:Midway
Pour l'espace c'est plus maigre mais il y a Dark star one qui excellent

Voila


----------



## SITRALE (18 Janvier 2007)

Dark star one à l'air sympa ouaip c'est plus ce genre de truc dans l'éspace que je recherche je crois en fait ...si yen a d'autre dans le genre, prévenez moi !!!


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2007)

:modo: Histoire de recadrer un peu le fil :

Ce forum est destin&#233; &#224; ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes avec les jeux PC install&#233;s sur leur Mac/Windows. On ne discute pas des bons/mauvais jeux ici, Mac G a un autre forum pour &#231;a : La MacGameZone, MGZ pour les intimes. Merci.


----------



## playmobile (8 Février 2007)

salut a tous je vien d'installé battlfield 2 et quand je joue l'image est sacadé ce qui le rend injouable ca rame trop...
ci vous pouvez m'aider j'ai un imac intel 20pouce.... merci d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Février 2007)

playmobile a dit:


> salut a tous je vien d'installé battlfield 2 et quand je joue l'image est sacadé ce qui le rend injouable ca rame trop...
> ci vous pouvez m'aider j'ai un imac intel 20pouce.... merci d'avance



Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac G. Merci de faire une petite recherche. On a déjà abordé le sujet de Battlefield plusieurs fois.


----------



## playmobile (8 Février 2007)

j'ai chercher avant de post ce message mais personne ne me dit vraiment pourquoi ca marche ci mal.
De plus je ne comprend rien au pc. Que faut t'il que je fasse avec ati tool ? faut t'il que je change des drivers ? ou sont ils ?? 
merci


----------



## Toumak (8 Février 2007)

c'est bizzare que vous ayez des prob avec BF2 car moi j'ai un iMac core duo 17"
et j'y avec TOUS les graphismes à fond en 1440x900


----------



## playmobile (8 Février 2007)

et est ce que ta du rajouter des pilotes video et te sert tu de atitool? les pilotes sont ils forcement installé avec window xp2?


----------



## Toumak (8 Février 2007)

et bien j'ai essayé BF2 avec le driver vidéo fourni par apple avec bootcamp
ainsi que les omega drivers, et voilà, c'est tout, ça marche nickel avec les 2

les ati-tools, très peu pour moi, la seule chose que ça arrivait à faire, c'est de faire surchauffer l'imac, s'emballer la carte graphique et faire planter xp alors ...:rateau:


----------



## playmobile (9 Février 2007)

j'ai essaye d'installer les driver et ca ne marche pas j'ai 2messages d'erreur.

le premier :
INF error video driver not found.

le second : 
setup was unable to complete the installation.
try to setup your display with a standard VGA driver before running setup.

ou puis je trouver les VGA driver que je n'ai pas (plus).
merci d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Février 2007)

playmobile a dit:


> j'ai essaye d'installer les driver et ca ne marche pas j'ai 2messages d'erreur.
> 
> le premier :
> INF error video driver not found.
> ...



D'o&#249; provient ton Windows ? Quel est la version du Service Pack ?


----------



## Bibouse (9 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> D'où provient ton Windows ? Quel est la version du Service Pack ?



Ne serait ce pas une histoire de version de direct X ???
C'est assez typique ....


----------



## playmobile (10 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> D'o&#249; provient ton Windows ? Quel est la version du Service Pack ?



c'est le service pack 2 et il vient d'un ami... et dans la liste de ce qu'il comprend je vien de voir qu'il ne comprend pas de pilote video ! ou puis trouver les vga drivers?? 
merci a tous


----------



## Renaud.san (12 Février 2007)

AlainPPC a dit:


> Hello
> 
> J'ai installé Guildwars et c'est une pure merveille
> 
> Alain



Salut. Je joue à GW sous PC pour le moment et j'envisage fortement de passer sous Mac. Peux-tu me dire quelle est ta machine s'il te plaît ? Ou n'importe qui qui l'ait testé 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Février 2007)

Pas de soucis pour Guildwars, tu pourra le faire tourner largement avec la x1600 dun imac


----------



## Renaud.san (17 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## jack78 (18 Février 2007)

hello,
voila moi j ai toujours un probleme sous XP il tourne nickel mais quand je joue mon macbookpro chauffe les ventilos ne tourne pas a fonds avez vous ce probleme ou je suis le seul ???


----------



## Tarul (19 Février 2007)

jack78 a dit:


> hello,
> voila moi j ai toujours un probleme sous XP il tourne nickel mais quand je joue mon macbookpro chauffe les ventilos ne tourne pas a fonds avez vous ce probleme ou je suis le seul ???


 
le seul cas où l'on constate ce disfonctionnement, c'est lorsqu'on utilise un autre driver de la carte graphique que celui d'apple, est-ce ton cas?


----------



## jack78 (19 Février 2007)

non j ai mis les drivers du cd que bootcamp fait mais j avais encore les premier drivers j ai install&#233; hier soir ceux de la derniere version je sais pas si ca changera quelque chose je vais tester ca


----------



## Pedrodelaluna (27 Février 2007)

bonjour à tous , 

je vous écrit car j'ai essayer d'installer bootcamp sur mon imac pour pouvoir jouer à half life 2 entre autres . Plusieurs problèmes se sont présentés alors que j'ai gravé le Cd des drivers fournis avec boot camp , déjà pas mal de composants n'ont pas été reconnus , ensuite j'ai laisser 32 Go pour la partition Windows et au final je n'ai que 7 Go de libre en ayant installé seulement windows . 

Ensuite j'ai voulu installer HL2 , j'ai donc télécharger une version asser récente de directx mais lorsque je lance le jeu il arrive tout de meme à me présenter son logo valve , puis il commence à charger je ne sais quoi et là tout à coup il revient sur le bureau . J'ai télécharger les pilotes pour ma carte graphique , qui est une radeon x1600 et lors de l'installation il me demande d'installer Net framework version 2.0 sur un premier message , puis le standard VGA ou quelque chose comme ça sur un second. . .  en gros au secours !!!

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## urgo94 (27 Février 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai half-life2 d'installé sur mon Imac-intel 17 et tout tourne sans probleme.
J'ai installé bootcamp et je n'ai stictement rien modifié;les drivers directX pour Half-life2 sont sur le CD d'install et s'installent tout seul si besoin.
A mon avis Bootcamp ne s'est pas installé comme il faut chez toi et il faut aussi que ta version de Windows XP sp2 soit conforme et installée correctement.Perso,je repartirai de zéro,on efface tout et on recommence.


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

Juste pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai acheté Supreme Commander, successeur spirituel du fabuleux Total Annihilation oblige:love:
Je l'ai installé successivement sur mon iMac (core duo 1,83GHz 2Go de ram 128Mo vram)
sur XP et puis sur VISTA, pour vois si il y avait des différences.
Je joue sans problème en 1440x900 avec les graphismes sur moyen.
Et le plus étrange, c'est que le jeu tourne mieux sous Vista que sous XP :rateau:, 
alors que celui-ci utilise près de 600Mo de ram au repos contre 120Mo pour XP.

Enfin soit, j'aimerais rajouter une chose....ce jeu est une pure bombe :love:
amateurs de stratégie, foncez !!!


----------



## urgo94 (27 Février 2007)

Je suis aussi sur supreme commander,je confirme qu'il tourne parfaitement

ne pas oublier de mettre, et oui d&#233;ja, la mise a jour qui permet entre autre de pouvoir progresser en solo.sans le patch j'&#233;tais coinc&#233; au niveau "mata" regl&#233; en facile pourtant.

Bye

Heu! moi c'est sur Win XP et pas Vista.


----------



## Pedrodelaluna (27 Février 2007)

mais comment on sait que notre version de windows est SP2 ? :s 

moi il n'rrive pas à reconnaitre ma carte graphique comme j'ai pu l'expliquer avec plus de détails au début .

PS : parceque ça fait quand meme la 4eme fois que je le ré-installe et j'ai suivi tout ce qu'il m'a demandé correctement à chaque fois


----------



## Kilian2 (27 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Juste pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai acheté Supreme Commander, successeur spirituel du fabuleux Total Annihilation oblige:love:
> Je l'ai installé successivement sur mon iMac (core duo 1,83GHz 2Go de ram 128Mo vram)
> sur XP et puis sur VISTA, pour vois si il y avait des différences.
> Je joue sans problème en 1440x900 avec les graphismes sur moyen.
> ...



En fait Vista contrairement à XP et comme OSX gère la Ram dynamiquement donc il peut constituer un cache de ram de grande taille pour accélérer les applications courantes ( superfetch) et le vider très vite si besoin est.  
Sinon je confirme que beaucoup de jeux fonctionne très bien sur Vista même Doom 3 qui est OpenGL


----------



## urgo94 (27 Février 2007)

Pedrodelaluna a dit:


> mais comment on sait que notre version de windows est SP2 ? :s
> 
> moi il n'rrive pas à reconnaitre ma carte graphique comme j'ai pu l'expliquer avec plus de détails au début .



 Tout simplement que c'est marqué dessus

Sinon,clic droit sur poste de travail cliquer sur "proprieté" et la juste a lire la version.


----------



## Pedrodelaluna (27 Février 2007)

ok d'accord merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2007)

Kilian2 a dit:


> En fait Vista contrairement à XP et comme OSX gère la Ram dynamiquement donc il peut constituer un cache de ram de grande taille pour accélérer les applications courantes ( superfetch) et le vider très vite si besoin est.
> Sinon je confirme que beaucoup de jeux fonctionne très bien sur Vista même Doom 3 qui est OpenGL



ouai 
ba les jeux opengl sous vista 
il merde
il ram pas mais defois il y a des vieux bug comme c'est pas possible 
c'est trop chiant
je vais peut etre repasser a xp en attendant que vista soit mieux


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

Kilian2 a dit:


> En fait Vista contrairement à XP et comme OSX gère la Ram dynamiquement donc il peut constituer un cache de ram de grande taille pour accélérer les applications courantes ( superfetch) et le vider très vite si besoin est.
> Sinon je confirme que beaucoup de jeux fonctionne très bien sur Vista même Doom 3 qui est OpenGL



oui je remarque ça, c'est assez performant
c'est amusant de voir la quatité de ram utilisée varier quand on ne fait rien
dès le démarrage, il mange environ 600Mo, et très vite il retombe vers 400
En tous cas, chez moi aucun problème, les applications se lancent super rapidement
ça boot vite, c'est réactif et c'est assez joli
je dirais que vista à des qualités et qu'il comblera bien des utilisateurs

mais ne vous inquiètez pas, ... je suis toujours accroc à ce bon vieux Tiger:love::love::love::love::love:
y'a rien à faire c'est quand même autre chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2007)

c'est sur que vista est pas mal
on va dire mieu que windaube xp
mais bon sa reste bidon
les fenetre 3D et le bureau je fais sa a exposé en carrement mieux depuis 3 ans 
alors...
en tout cas il y a du bug 
c pas encore bien stable
par contre on peut pas dire c'est beaucoup plus simple
mais pas de quoi laisser tomber tiger ca c'est sur
d'autant plus que léopard va pas tarder et la ca va faire mal
lol


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,
J'ai install&#233; CoD 2 sous windows sur mon mac.
Mais lorsque je joue en r&#233;seau, d&#232;s que stoppe la respiration avec un sniper ou que je me fais tu&#233; par une grenade, le jeu plante (je reviens au bureau)
Aussi, j'ai pas de son avec CoD alors que oui avec windows.
Merci
(si quelqu'un &#224; CoD 2 pour mac pas cher, je suis interress&#233;^^)

:modo: Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster, il existe d&#233;j&#224; des sujets sur CoD. On d&#233;place.


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2007)

Firespirit a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai installé CoD 2 sous windows sur mon mac.
> Mais lorsque je joue en réseau, dès que stoppe la respiration avec un sniper ou que je me fais tué par une grenade, le jeu plante (je reviens au bureau)
> Aussi, j'ai pas de son avec CoD alors que oui avec windows.
> ...




As tu regardé si il n'y avait pas de mise à jour pour ce jeu?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Oups pardon, je pensais déjà avoir répondu.
Oui, c'était pas les mise à jour. Mais j'avais mal installer windows et les driver bootcamp.
Maintenant tt fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## fla (13 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,


Pour les personnes intéressées, voici la liste des jeux testés sous bootcamp (OS utilisé Windows XP SP2, sous MBP 2.33 2Go 256VRAM).

Tiger Woods PGA Pro Tour 2006:
EXCELLENT RENDU, animation graphique superbe, voire ultra réaliste. Seul bémol, des plnatages liés à un bug dans le jeu qui litérallement plantent le MBP et force l'ordinateur à redémarrer.

Civilization IV
NICKEL, aucun plantage, animations très fluides, et sur l'écran c'est bôô !

Heroes of Might and Magic IV:
GENIALISSIME, fonctionne encore mieux que sous Windows

Cossacks
IDEM Civilization IV

Empire Earth I and II
On s'y croirait

Bref, en appréciation globale, la note est franchement positive.

Le reste des programmes fonctionnent également très bien.


----------



## Kilian2 (14 Mars 2007)

Pour moi :

Doom 3 : Ok mais performance pas optimales.

Prey : marche pas ... plante au lancement  :rateau: 

Age of Empire 3 : nickel

Le seigneur des anneaux bataille pour la terre du milieu 2 : nickel

Joint Task Force : nickel

Far Cry : Nickel

Halo : nickel


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Mars 2007)

Je peux pas m'emp&#234;cher une petite remarque par rapport aux 2 posts ci-dessus... 

Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006, Civilization IV, Heroes of Might & Magic IV, Doom 3, Prey, Age of Empire 3 et Halo existent en version Mac... Et tournent parfaitement dessus...

 :rateau:


----------



## LeProf (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4204544 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas m'emp&#234;cher une petite remarque par rapport aux 2 posts ci-dessus...
> 
> Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006, Civilization IV, Heroes of Might & Magic IV, Doom 3, Prey, Age of Empire 3 et Halo existent en version Mac... Et tournent parfaitement dessus...
> 
> :rateau:



Petite remarque aussi, t'es-tu demand&#233; si il n'avait pas switch&#233; assez r&#233;cemment pour avoir eu ces jeux en version PC ? ..... et donc vouloir les utiliser sans racheter la version MAC .

:rateau:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Mars 2007)

Pas une raison ! Quand on switch, on le fait &#224; fond, cr&#233;nom 

(accessoirement, ceux qui voudraient jouer &#224; Prey, au hasard, savent &#224; pr&#233;sent qu'ils n'ont pas de soucis &#224; se faire...)


----------



## Gouttes (18 Mars 2007)

Je pense qu'il y a aussi le facteur prix qui joue ...
Je suis en train de me dire que je me mettrais bien à "the movies" qui parait-il est très bon : la version mac est en train de sortir (à 50 euros) et la version pc est en platinum depuis un moment (à 15 euros).


----------



## zeldar (18 Mars 2007)

Bonjour ici,

J ai voulu rejouer a un "vieux" jeu : Prince of PErsia : The Two Thrones. Le dernier POP 

Et la gros pb, j ai d abord cru que ca ramait a mort, mais en fait je me suis rendu compte qu entre deux freeze le jeu était en accéléré. Ca fait ramer, l affichage est ultra moche, les animations toutes buggées et surtout il court a 200km/h.

J ai d abord cru que c'était dut au crack (no-cd : legal  ). J ai donc re-installer le jeu avec le disque original que je possede mais ca ne change rien.

Je pense que c est le genre de bug un peu irremediable mais si quelqu un a malgres tout une solution... 

Merci d avance.


----------



## urgo94 (18 Mars 2007)

zeldar a dit:


> Bonjour ici,
> 
> J ai voulu rejouer a un "vieux" jeu : Prince of PErsia : The Two Thrones. Le dernier POP
> 
> ...




Bonjour

Tu peux essayer de le lancer en mode compatibilit&#233; Win95 ou 98,pour ce faire,il faut cr&#233;er un raccourci du .EXE sur le bureau puis clic droit dessus et mode compatibilit&#233;.


----------



## Lonewolf (26 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un probl&#232;me avec le jeu"Stalker" sur Parallels.
Je l'ai install&#233; avec windows xp sp 2 sur le mac book pro avec la ati 1600. 
Lors de l'installation du  jeu, il y a une d&#233;tection du mat&#233;riel, la carte vid&#233;o n'est pas d&#233;tect&#233;e et au lieu de &#231;a j'ai " Parallels video driver 0MB".
Que dois je faire pour y mettre la carte video du mac boo pro?


----------



## Tarul (26 Mars 2007)

Lonewolf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un probl&#232;me avec le jeu"Stalker" sur Parallels.
> Je l'ai install&#233; avec windows xp sp 2 sur le mac book pro avec la ati 1600.
> ...



:modo: 
1&#176 Tu parles de parallels sans faire mention de bootcamp dans un poste d&#233;di&#233; &#224; bootcamp
2&#176 Tu n'as pas lu la FAQ que nous avons mis en place qui sont l&#224; pour &#233;viter des questions qui sont archis connus et rab&#226;ch&#233;s. 

Merci de lire les d&#233;buts (au moins) des postes &#233;pingl&#233;s.


----------



## greggorynque (26 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Tu peux essayer de le lancer en mode compatibilité Win95 ou 98,pour ce faire,il faut créer un raccourci du .EXE sur le bureau puis clic droit dessus et mode compatibilité.



Hey mon garcon, Two throne a mois de 3 ans et il n'y a aucune chance qu'il tourne sous 98 et encore moins 95 :rateau:

Je pense que sa blague etais bizarement tournée


Quand a loneWolf, avant d'utiliser Parallels, on se renseigne si tu veux jouer a stalker, tu jette ton prallels craqué, et tu fonce sur le site aplle direction bootcamp....

Si tu avais pris la peine de LIRE avant de demander tu aurais vu 2 sujet dans ce forum, un concernant parrallels et un concernant Bootcamp, et tu te serais appercu que parallels ne prend PAS en charge la carte video.....


----------



## Toumak (26 Mars 2007)

et ça sert à rien de s'énerver 
...
et si on s'énerve, alors on le fait sans faire plein de fautes d'othographe


----------



## pek voratur (2 Avril 2007)

kika installé Silent Hunter IV sous bootcamp ?

Quelle est la config conseillée ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Avril 2007)

devine ? regarde deriiere la boite


----------



## Tarul (3 Avril 2007)

pek voratur a dit:


> kika install&#233; Silent Hunter IV sous bootcamp ?
> 
> Quelle est la config conseill&#233;e ?



Pour la configuration, effectivement tu vas trouver la configuration au dos de la boite du jeu en bas &#224; gauche. Apr&#232;s il faut que tu compare avec la configuration de ton mac afin de d&#233;termin&#233; si oui ou non tu as la bonne configuration.

@moon : tu aurais pu avoir plus de tact, &#233;tant sur un forum mac, tous les nouveaux possesseur de mactel ont peut &#234;tre des difficult&#233;s a trouver des informations courantes dans l'univers pc. Merci d'&#234;tre plus aimable la prochaine fois.


----------



## pek voratur (3 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pour la configuration, effectivement tu vas trouver la configuration au dos de la boite du jeu en bas &#224; gauche. Apr&#232;s il faut que tu compare avec la configuration de ton mac afin de d&#233;termin&#233; si oui ou non tu as la bonne configuration.
> 
> 
> @moon : tu aurais pu avoir plus de tact, &#233;tant sur un forum mac, tous les nouveaux possesseur de mactel ont peut &#234;tre des difficult&#233;s a trouver des informations courantes dans l'univers pc. Merci d'&#234;tre plus aimable la prochaine fois.



C'est P&#226;ques, je pardonne. Amen.

J'ai un Imac 24 avec Carte graphique 256 vram... mais je crains d'&#234;tre juste au point de vue fluidit&#233; : donc si d'autres utilisateurs de Silent Hunter IV pouvaient me renseigner... (quelle que soit la config)


----------



## dynexd (3 Avril 2007)

Kilian2 a dit:


> Pour moi :
> 
> Doom 3 : Ok mais performance pas optimales.
> 
> ...


Sympa de préciser les jeux qui marchent  Ce serai bien de faie un listing des jeux qui marchent et de ceux qui ne marchent pas 
Pour ma part Company of Heroes et Tactical OPS : AOT, ne marchent pas


----------



## lanfeust401 (3 Avril 2007)

Jade Empire Speciale Edition : graphisme superfluide et resolution au max (sur imac 20" CG 256Mo)

Neverwinter Nights 2 : pareil fluidité excellente mais pas de jeux de lumiere trop prononces (certain combat devienne injouable si tous les jeux de lumiere sont mis)

NFS Most Wanted : fluidité excellente (seul inconvenient il ne gere pas la resolution du mac)


----------



## Tarul (4 Avril 2007)

pek voratur a dit:


> C'est Pâques, je pardonne. Amen.
> 
> J'ai un Imac 24 avec Carte graphique 256 vram... mais je crains d'être juste au point de vue fluidité : donc si d'autres utilisateurs de Silent Hunter IV pouvaient me renseigner... (quelle que soit la config)



Si je m'en réfère à la fiche du jeu sur clubic, tu es bon en ram de la carte graphique. Par contre il te faut 1 go de ram mini.
Très joli en tout cas les screenshoots.


----------



## pek voratur (4 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Si je m'en réfère à la fiche du jeu sur clubic, tu es bon en ram de la carte graphique. Par contre il te faut 1 go de ram mini.
> Très joli en tout cas les screenshoots.



J'ai 2go de Ram.
Sinon, pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici des vidéos de démos :http://www.jeuxvideo.com/pc.htm

(allez voir en bas de pages)

Bon, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par SH IV...


----------



## moonwalk9r (4 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> @moon : tu aurais pu avoir plus de tact, étant sur un forum mac, tous les nouveaux possesseur de mactel ont peut être des difficultés a trouver des informations courantes dans l'univers pc. Merci d'être plus aimable la prochaine fois.



Désolé, mais je vous rassure c'était vraiment pas méchant, j'avais justement claqué le smiley pour l'occasion


----------



## Marvin (7 Avril 2007)

Moi j'ai toujours le même problème  :
Ma config 2 GHz intel Core 2 Duo
 GMA 950

et counter strike source plante après le chargement , écran noir ! 

Auriez vous une solution ? 

Ps : Merçi d'avance


----------



## Tarul (7 Avril 2007)

Marvin a dit:


> Moi j'ai toujours le m&#234;me probl&#232;me  :
> Ma config 2 GHz intel Core 2 Duo
> GMA 950
> 
> ...



Essaie de le faire passer en OpenGL.

Tu es sur windows Vista ou XP? As tu fait les mises &#224; jour du jeu?


----------



## Marvin (10 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Essaie de le faire passer en OpenGL.
> 
> Tu es sur windows Vista ou XP? As tu fait les mises à jour du jeu?



Windows Xp , toutes les mises à jour sont faites , mais excuse moi , passer en OpenGl sur windows je vois pas comment faire .


----------



## Tarul (10 Avril 2007)

Marvin a dit:


> Windows Xp , toutes les mises à jour sont faites , mais excuse moi , passer en OpenGl sur windows je vois pas comment faire .



c'est dans les option graphique de CS source, je ne peux pas être plus précis, je n'ai pas le jeu.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Avril 2007)

non CS source n'existe PAS en openGL c'est d'ailleurs surement la raison pour laquelle il n'a pas été porté sur MAC par valve


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Avril 2007)

OpenGL n'est pas un probl&#232;me pour les jeux... Tr&#232;s peu de jeux PC supportent OpenGL, ce qui fait que les soci&#233;t&#233;s de portage du genre Aspyr Media se sont constitu&#233; leur propre librairie de fonctions DirectX -> OpenGL. Certaines soci&#233;t&#233;s en ont m&#234;me fait une sp&#233;cialit&#233;.

Ce qui a coul&#233; le portage (qui de toute mani&#232;re n'allait pas &#234;tre assur&#233; par Valve, parce que le Mac pour eux, euh... comment dire  ), c'est la librairie de fonctions g&#233;rant toute la physique du jeu, appel&#233; Havok. Ce moteur physique, tel qu'il est appel&#233;, est le produit d'une soci&#233;t&#233; tierce qui a refus&#233; d'en faire un portage sur Mac. Bref la seule solution pour les bo&#238;tes de portage aurait &#233;t&#233; de r&#233;&#233;crire compl&#232;tement toutes les fonctions g&#233;rant la physique du jeu... impensable. 

Half-Life n'est d'ailleurs pas le seul jeu &#224; avoir souffert du manque de coop&#233;ration de la soci&#233;t&#233; ayant cr&#233;&#233; Havok...


----------



## Tarul (11 Avril 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> non CS source n'existe PAS en openGL c'est d'ailleurs surement la raison pour laquelle il n'a pas été porté sur MAC par valve



je proposais cette solution car j'étais tombé sur ce poste coté cluclu : http://www.clubic.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=402764


----------



## greggorynque (12 Avril 2007)

*En tout cas, le jeu passe avec crossover directement sous macos, DX est transcrit par le programme en openGL *


----------



## YUL 44 (7 Mai 2007)

J'ai essayé Adibou et le secret de Paziral sans succès.

Il plante quand on le lance. ( idem avec parallels ).

Un avis ?


----------



## Tarul (7 Mai 2007)

YUL 44 a dit:


> J'ai essay&#233; Adibou et le secret de Paziral sans succ&#232;s.
> 
> Il plante quand on le lance. ( idem avec parallels ).
> 
> Un avis ?



difficile sans plus d'informations sur ta machine et la configuration logiciel. Tout ce que je peux dire(et r&#233;p&#233;ter pour la milli&#232;me fois) c'est que cela ne risque pas de marcher sous parallels car ce dernier ne g&#232;re pas la carte graphique(&#233;mulation d'une CG juste bonne &#224; afficher l'&#233;cran) ni directx.


----------



## YUL 44 (8 Mai 2007)

J'ai mis à jour ma signature.

Pour le jeux, il demande windows xp + carte graphique 3d compatible directX 8 avec 16 Mo de ram.

Voila


----------



## Tarul (8 Mai 2007)

YUL 44 a dit:


> J'ai mis à jour ma signature.
> 
> Pour le jeux, il demande windows xp + carte graphique 3d compatible directX 8 avec 16 Mo de ram.
> 
> Voila



Tentes de réinstaller les driver graphique (le fichier d'installation se trouve dans un dossier de program files). et de vérifier la version de directx est bien la plus récente.


----------



## YUL 44 (15 Mai 2007)

J'ai réinstallé les drivers + direct x sans succés.

Je l'ai installé sous un autre mac avec bootcamp sans succés.

Est ce que quelqu'un arrive à jouer avec le secret de paziral sous bootcamp ?


----------



## lifenight (15 Mai 2007)

Moi perso j'utilise ma partition cr&#233;&#233;e avec bootcamp comme j'utilise un pc, tout passe bien s&#251;r (comme sur un pc) de pes6 &#224; counter strike source &#224; virtua tennis 3 ... tout quoi, je ne comprends pas qu'on dise que tel ou tel jeu ou application ne fonctionne pas &#233;tant donn&#233; que le mac se comporte comme un pc. Si adibou ne fonctionne pas c'est qu'il y a un probl&#232;me avec des drivers, ou r&#233;installer directx, ou bien parce que le jeu est ancien et qu'il y a une incompatibilit&#233; quelque part avec xp ou vista


----------



## Tarul (15 Mai 2007)

YUL 44 a dit:


> J'ai réinstallé les drivers + direct x sans succés.
> 
> Je l'ai installé sous un autre mac avec bootcamp sans succés.
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un arrive à jouer avec le secret de paziral sous bootcamp ?




Je ne pourrais pas tester car je n'ai pas le jeu. Mais pour vérifier ta configuration tu peux télécharger une autre démo comme Commande & conquer 3.


----------



## Exxon (4 Juin 2007)

Hier j'ai joué à GTA San Andréas sur mon Imac 20!
Ca déboite  

J'ai 1 Go de RAM je vais rajouter une petite barette de 1 GO pour que ca dechire encore plus. Je vais me renseigner pour savoir quelle barette il faut acheter ou et comment  

Sinon nikel hyper fluide par rapport a mon ancien PC :love:


----------



## dmo95 (4 Juin 2007)

Puisque ce topic parle bien des jeux, j'aimerais savoir ce que donne le GMA950 des MacBook avec des jeux tel que HL² ? Si quelqu'un à déjà tester j'aimerais avoir des avis ...

Futur switcher !


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Puisque ce topic parle bien des jeux, j'aimerais savoir ce que donne le GMA950 des MacBook avec des jeux tel que HL² ? Si quelqu'un à déjà tester j'aimerais avoir des avis ...
> 
> Futur switcher !



Une petite recherche


----------



## dmo95 (4 Juin 2007)

Désolé de ne pas avoir éxploité toutes les fonctionalitées du forum, et oui nouveau sur mac et premier forum que je cotoie ... plutôt flateur pour MacG 

Merci quand même, et veuillez m'éxcuser.


----------



## lionman (13 Juin 2007)

Salut a tous,
Je viens d'installer trackmania ( un petit logiciel de course de voiture ) et bizarement, le jeu tourne en mode paysage:mouais:
C'est vraiment pas tres pratique d'y jouer avec la tete pencher d'un coté.
J'ai bien penszer a metre mon MBP sur le flanc mais.....
J'ai ete voir dans les options avance du panneau affichage mais rien ne permet de reglé se soucis.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?
a+


----------



## MacIfIf (13 Juin 2007)

Hl2 qui tourne nickel sur macbook? mouais... quand je l'ai essaye, avant la mise a jour bootcamp c'etait pas terrible... depuis je ne sais pas.
en revanche pour Counter strike, la derniere version passe tres difficilement sur mon macbook.
config: macbook blanc core 2 duo 2ghz, 2go ram, 80gb dd.

ca merdait beaucoup trop, donc j'avais laisse tombe, je devrais m'y remettre! je me souviens aussi avoir de gros probleme avec directX, du genre les jeux voulaient la derniere version, celle qui est cense etre livree avec bootcamp, et j'avais une erreur directX.. donc pas moyen de lancer call of duty 2 sous windows. par contre, sous mac, le meme jeu tourne impec!

Qui a dit que windows etait fait pour les jeux?!


----------



## SITRALE (13 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Puisque ce topic parle bien des jeux, j'aimerais savoir ce que donne le GMA950 des MacBook avec des jeux tel que HL² ? Si quelqu'un à déjà tester j'aimerais avoir des avis ...
> 
> Futur switcher !



Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'un MacBook fait tourner Sprinter Cell Chaos Theory nikel, et qu'en ressource, je crois que ca demande déja pas mal... - du genre 1.4Ghz minimum + 256 Mo de Ram et une CG compatible DirectX 9...


----------



## lionman (14 Juin 2007)

Personne?


----------



## kisco (14 Juin 2007)

et dans trackmania tu as cherché un réglage?
ça fonctionnait avant ?
Tu as la dernière version de BootCamp ?

j'ai trackmania nations et aucun problème de ce genre.


----------



## lionman (14 Juin 2007)

Je n'ai pas trouve un tel type de reglage dans trackmania
Je viens juste de l'installer
et oui j'ai la derniere version de bootcamp 1.3

a+


----------



## Metcalfe (20 Juin 2007)

Moi j'ai toujours le même problème avec 2 jeux : MX vs ATV et Biohazard4 sur mon macbook. 

Quand je lance, au moment où c'est sensé passer du bureau à un écran du jeu j'ai ma belle fenêtre qui dit "MXvsATV.exe a rencontré un problème et doit fermer". Pareil pour l'autre jeu. 
Half-life 2 marche parfaitement (et même très bien vu que j'ai pas de carte graphique là dedans).
Donc en lisant des posts je n'ai pas trouvé la solution, et même quand je pensais avoir trouvé le grâle avec la manip qui dit de mettre uniquement sur un seul proc, ça ne change rien. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à ce problème ? (celui qui trouve est mon Dieu, quand MXvsATV marchera sur mon macbooc, je dirai Adieu aux PC  )

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (20 Juin 2007)

As tu fait la mise &#224; jour de bootcamp et des drivers?

Ainsi que la mise &#224; jour de tes jeux?


----------



## Metcalfe (21 Juin 2007)

Je viens de faire la mise à jour de bootcamp (en 1.3) et ça n'a rien changé. Je vais réinstaller les jeux et je vous dirai.

Wait and see


----------



## Metcalfe (22 Juin 2007)

bon voilà, déception. J'ai désinstallé les jeux et je les ai remis, ça ne change rien. Toujours  ce message d'erreur au moment même où l'écran windows va disparaître pour laisser place à un écran du jeu...


----------



## arnpsyke (22 Juin 2007)

je viens de r&#233;ussir &#224; installer BF 2142 sur un macbook. Il est fluide en settings bas et en 1024x768. J'y ai jou&#233; sur des gros servers cela reste fluide. Pas mal pour un petit GMA 950.  XP+2GO de RAM obligatoire. Si cela int&#233;resse je peux mettre un tuto

MAJ : C&C3 sur un macbook fonctionne aussi tr&#232;s bien en low settings


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2007)

BF 2142 et C&C 3 vont sortir en version Mac sous peu. (c'est fou comme j'ai l'impression de me r&#233;p&#233;ter quand m&#234;me)


----------



## arnpsyke (22 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4310923 a dit:
			
		

> BF 2142 et C&C 3 vont sortir en version Mac sous peu. (c'est fou comme j'ai l'impression de me répéter quand même)



oui et sur un macbook ils sont moins rapides sous os x à cause des drivers GMA 950 mieux optimisés sous windows. C est fou ce que l'on le repete aussi. J'ai démenagé par exemple quelques jeux comme world of warcraft sur ma partition bootcamp+XP et il n'y a pas photos dans les FPS. J'espère que leopard apportera une meilleure optimisation du GMA 950 qui est finalement pas si mauvaise que cela


----------



## SITRALE (23 Juin 2007)

arnpsyke a dit:


> drivers GMA 950 mieux optimisés sous windows. J'ai démenagé par exemple quelques jeux comme world of warcraft sur ma partition bootcamp+XP et il n'y a pas photos dans les FPS.



Est ce que vous pensez qu'il y aurait le même genre de probleme d'optimisation avec des grosses CG...comme ma X1900 par exemple ?? 

S.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

Oui c'est sur &#224; 100&#37;, les performances seront meilleures en environement windows car les devellopeurs ne s'emmerderot pas a optimiser pendaznt des heures des pilotes utilis&#233;s par 0,5% des joueurs....


----------



## SITRALE (23 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui c'est sur à 100%, les performances seront meilleures en environement windows car les devellopeurs ne s'emmerderot pas a optimiser pendaznt des heures des pilotes utilisés par 0,5% des joueurs....



Et pourtant ils nous facture un simple jeux 55 ? > Comprend pas...


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

Te plains pas sur console les jeux sont maintenant a 70&#8364; pour un jeu vendu a 55 60 sur PC......

Mais normal que ce soit le meme prix que sur PC, c'est exactement le meme jeu... Le devellopeurs de jeux ne vont pas te faire une ristourne si les ingenieurs de chez AMD ou nvidia nfont mal leur boulot...

ensuite les performances ne seront pas forcement beaucoup plus basses (surtout sur le materiel haut de gamme)

en fait c'est surtout intel qui est a blammer pour ses drivers foireux, et meme sur PC...


----------



## SITRALE (23 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais normal que ce soit le meme prix que sur PC



Je suis d'accord mais je dirai que justement c'est bien plus chere sur Mac...j'ai encore vu un Raimbow Six à un prix faramineu chez surcouf l'autre jour ca m'a choqué...


----------



## Tarul (23 Juin 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Est ce que vous pensez qu'il y aurait le même genre de probleme d'optimisation avec des grosses CG...comme ma X1900 par exemple ??
> 
> S.



Ce ne sont à proprement parler des problèmes d'optimisation des drivers. Apple fait exprès de diminuer la fréquence de fonctionnement des cartes graphiques sur les mac intel (pour le mac pro je ne sais pas) car elles se trouvent toutes dans des boitiers confinés. 

C'est pour éviter des surchauffes inutiles et une surconsommation inutile ainsi qu'un vieillissement prématuré.

Je pense que l'on peut que reprocher a apple de ne pas donner plus d'option sur le contrôle des CG sous OSX.


----------



## SITRALE (23 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Ce ne sont à proprement parler des problèmes d'optimisation des drivers. Apple fait exprès de diminuer la fréquence de fonctionnement des cartes graphiques sur les mac intel (pour le mac pro je ne sais pas) car elles se trouvent toutes dans des boitiers confinés.



Ok alor non pas de soucis avec ma X1900, elle n'est pas bridée apparament...


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Ok alor non pas de soucis avec ma X1900, elle n'est pas bridée apparament...



comme on le répète depuis le début  
avant de venir nous poser la question pour savoir si votre carte est sous-cadencée, utilisez atitool


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

Ca existe sous mac ?? (c'est une question aucun 2nd degré)


----------



## SITRALE (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> comme on le répète depuis le début
> avant de venir nous poser la question pour savoir si votre carte est sous-cadencée, utilisez atitool



On parlait d'optimisation de driver et non de sous cadencement sorti d'usine...c'est pour ca que je me suis permis de demander...
Je savais d'hors et de l'avant que ma X1900 n'était pas sous cadencée...


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca existe sous mac ?? (c'est une question aucun 2nd degré)


 hélas non  



SITRALE a dit:


> On parlait d'optimisation de driver et non de sous cadencement sorti d'usine...c'est pour ca que je me suis permis de demander...
> Je savais d'hors et de l'avant que ma X1900 n'était pas sous cadencée...



y'a pas de soucis alors


----------



## SITRALE (27 Juin 2007)

nannan t'inquiète...


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2007)

Excusez- moi, je débarque, mais j'ai un MacIntel depuis peu (un MBP 15" 2.4 Ghz).

C'est normal que ma CG nVidia 8600M GT passe à 512 Mo sous XP ?

Je ne suis pas un gros joueur, mais je voudrais connaitre les conséquences d'une telle augmentation (moins d'autonomie, température plus élevée ?).


----------



## khaleed (30 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai moi-même beaucoup de mal à jouer avec le jeu Titan Quest et son extension. J'ai ouvert une discussion à cette adresse, mais personne n'a pu m'aider. Si quelqu'un voulait bien y jeter un coup d'oeil... Voici le lien

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179821

Merci !


----------



## Tarul (30 Juin 2007)

khaleed a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai moi-même beaucoup de mal à jouer avec le jeu Titan Quest et son extension. J'ai ouvert une discussion à cette adresse, mais personne n'a pu m'aider. Si quelqu'un voulait bien y jeter un coup d'oeil... Voici le lien
> 
> ...



Donc ce que je t'ai dit n'a pas fonctionné?
Si tu ne le dis pas, on ne peut pas savoir ni continuer à t'aider.


----------



## khaleed (30 Juin 2007)

Oups... Mea culpa.

Effectivement, ça ne marche toujours pas... J'ai alors réinstallé un nouveau driver ATi (ccc 7.6) mais rien n'y fait. Dès que j'arrive sur le menu principal du jeu, ça freeze (et parfois reboote tout seul) au bout de 15 secondes.

J'ai lu sur pas mal de forums américains qu'il y avait un problème de surchauffe sur les cartes X1900 XT. Mais comme c'est la première fois que je joue à un jeu, je ne sais pas si c'est un problème hardware ou de pilotes.

Quant à télécharger Age of Empires, je n'ai pas réussi à me le procurer. Je n'ai que Civilization 4 sur Mac. Mais, je ne sais pas si le jeu demande beaucoup à la carte graphique ou non. Il faudrait que j'essaye avec un FPS, mais je n'en ai pas sous la main.

Pensez-vous que je dois contacter l'Applecare ? Je préférais attendre d'être sûr qu'il s'agit d'un problème hardware avant de le faire...

Y a-t-il des joueurs avec la même configuration que moi qui ont joué à Titan Quest ? Ont-ils eu les mêmes problèmes ?

Merci !


----------



## Tarul (30 Juin 2007)

Pour la demo d'age 3 mac c'est par ici : http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/demos_updates/ageofempiresiii.html

D'apr&#232;s ce que je lis sur civ 4, il ne demande pas grand chose &#224; la carte graphique, par contre il semble &#234;tre non UB donc tu le fais fonctionner par rosetta.

L'apple care ne bougera pas tant que ce sera un probl&#232;me localis&#233; sur windows.

Je ne peux pas tester si j'ai le probl&#232;me, je n'ai pas le jeux ni la m&#234;me machine.


----------



## remir (10 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour a tous !

Je sais que Counter strike source ne fait pas l'unanimite aupres des lecteurs de MacG, mais voila, je comprend pas, j'ai un macbook 2 ghz et 2go ram et donc cet enflu** de GMA !

Voila avec crossover counter fonctionne plutot pas mal, (environ 35 fps) en plein ecran 1150x720 ou 1024x640 c cool

Mais avec bootcamp la ca rame total (environ 10 fps) plein ecran ou pas, 800x600 ou 640x480, tjrs pareil.

J ai plus ou moins compris que crossover converti direct x en open etc... mais je comprend pas pourquoi un ordi qui fait tourne un emulateur (crossover) qui fait tourner un jeux est plus performant que windows qui a toutes les ressources pour lui tout seul (avec bootcamp) mais la sa rame grave

Je sais que macbook pro c mieux, m en parler pas je regrette, mais je me dit que c possible quil tourne bien en fait car avec crossover c pas mal ???

Par contre crossover mais une plombe a lance Steam, et ca ca me soule, alors que sous bootcamp, c royale , c rapide pour lancer steam !

Enfin  voila mon dilem, je n attend pas de solution miracle car elle existe (acheter macbook pro) mais juste de partager vos idee et eventuel maniere d ameliorer ce probleme de fluiditer sous Xp avec bootcamp.

Merci a tous


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Juillet 2007)

:modo: On &#233;vite les abr&#233;viations du genre "c" s'il te pla&#238;t.


----------



## remir (10 Juillet 2007)

Excusez moi Orange-fonc&#233; ,

Plus d'abreviations ne seront faites de ma part desormais .

Mais pouvez-vous s'il vous plait, m'eclaircir plus encore de vos lumieres, en repondant constructivement a mon premier post, je vous en serez tres reconnaissant !

Merci


----------



## gwena (10 Juillet 2007)

j'ai lu un truc quelque part comme quoi si ton macbook est sur secteur (ou non je ne sais plus) sous windows, la carte 3d, en l'occurrence la gma se d&#233;sactive!
c'est une option a d&#233;cocher dans les pref vid&#233;o sous windows, c'est une caract&#233;ristique de la gma d'intel

donc en gros si &#231;a rame c'est qu'intel d&#233;sactive sa carte pour laisser plus d'autonomie


----------



## moonwalk9r (10 Juillet 2007)

C'est clair que ca devrait pas ramer, avec mon macbook (pas pro) je joue a bf 2142, c'est pas tres beau mais fluide


----------



## remir (11 Juillet 2007)

Et bein ecouter encore hier soir, j ai refait un test, et counter strike source rame sous xp avec bootcamp, je ne comprend pas, jai mis la ligne dans la console (-console -dxlevel 70 -heapsize 512000 etc.......) + un truc qui s appel nomorelag ou je sais plus, mais rien n'y fait, mais d ailleurs youtube montre des gars qui test different jeux, et bein ils sont tous fluide sauf CSS.  Mais avec crossover 6.1, encore soir 1024x640 = 40 fps !!!!
Ah si hier j ai tester la map aim_texture et la 90 fps sous windows !
Etrange je ne vois plus d issue ?


----------



## MetalHead (13 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Intel Core 2 Duo (le plus r&#233;cent MacBook, quoi) et j'y est install&#233; BootCamp Apple pour les jeux. 

Je suis sur Windows et tout, en ce moment m&#234;me ! Je me suis procurer Counter-Strike Source. &#192; l'ouverture, je vois l'image avec &#233;crit en bas a droite "chargement", puis apr&#232;s c'est noir. Si je passe ma souris ou devrait &#234;tre le menu, j'entend le bruit du menu !
Quel est le probl&#232;me !? Je cherche, je cherche je trouve rien.
Pourtant j'ai vu bien du monde dont CSS fonctionnait perfect sur leur MacBook.
Et Steam recommande 512mb RAM (minimum 256) et j'en ai 1Gb RAM
Urgent !
Merci a l'avance.

En haut de ce forum il y a un *fil unique* consacr&#233; aux jeux. Merci d'y poster tes questions. On fusionne.


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juillet 2007)

Alors tout d'abord, attention, le sujet que tu evoque est sensible ici...

Ensuite donne moi qques secondes je devrais te donner une manipulation qui devrais te sauver la mise.

Tout d'abord, assure ti que tu a bie install&#233; le derner driver du GMA
Ensuit ouvre steam, et dans la liste des jeux clique droit sur counter, vas dans les informations, et cherche un onglet option de lancement, c'est la que cela va e jouer...

Je t'apporte la commande sous peu...


voila, dans option de lancemet, tu tazpe ceci:


-console -window -heapsize 512000-width 1280 -height 800 -novid +cl_drawmonitors 0 +r_shadowrendertotexture 0

et eventuellement ceci -dxlevel 70 qui augmentera le clipping mais qui rendra le jeu bien plus fluide...


On se relit s'il te plait, il manque des lettres &#224; presque un mot sur deux :mouais:


----------



## MetalHead (13 Juillet 2007)

Avec ca, le jeu d&#233;marre m&#234;me plus !


----------



## miz_ici (13 Juillet 2007)

Juste pour parler d'un petit truc bizare, quand je joue a UT 99 j'ai des textures qui n'apparaissent pas , du coup ca me fait un espece de WALLHACK indetectable :d hahahaha
vive les problemes de textures :d


Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi mais j'veut surtout pas corriger ce beug :d

Ps: sur un macbook pro core 2 duo.


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juillet 2007)

Oups, je m'excuse pour les fautes de frappe, c'&#233;tais le matin 

Je ferais attention


----------



## Mike_p687 (18 Juillet 2007)

Salut 

J'ai un MacBook et pour les jeux mon (mes problèmes) sont les suivants :

j'ai Windows XP en Boot Camp, je peux jouer à flight simulator sans problèmes... 

Mais j'ai deux autres jeux auquels je voudrais aussi jouer en ce moment (Counter Strike Source et Splinter Cell Chaos Theory)

Splinter Cell me dit que y a un problème avec la carte graphique, ce que je veux bien admettre vu que j'ai un MacBook et vous connaissez tous les problèmes de "carte" graphique avec le Macbook... 
Cependant, est-ce vraiment un problème de carte graphique ou un bugg et *est-ce arrangeable* ou bien non ?

Ensuite le problème c'est Counter Strike Source !

Je fais l'installation (déjà deux fois) du jeu, les mise-à-jours Steam etc... mais alors quand je lance le jeu, il y a le chargement, ensuite l'image de CSS, ET PUIS,

L'écran est noir on ne voit que la souris et quand on la bouge elle "disparait un fraction de millier de seconde ^^" si je peux dire comme ca, bref quand on bouge la souris ca fais comme si le menu apparaissait une fraction de milliseconde LOL si vous voyez ce que je veux dire 

Merci beaucoup de votre aide j'en ai vraiment besoin ! 

Merci et merci de votre dévouement en général pour aider les autres


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Juillet 2007)

:mouais: et le sujet unique concernant les jeux en haut de ce forum il sert à quoi ? On fusionne.


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

OK merci DarkOrange et désolé je n'ai pas trop l'habitude des forums :S

Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider, MERCI


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

Enfait je précise que pour Counter Strike source, apparemment ca fonctionne avec Crossover sous OS X mais j'ai pas encore vraiment testé je vais le faire
Sinon sous Windows il le lance, tout est bon et enfait au menu où on doit choisir créer un serveur etc... enfait rien ne s'affiche mais c'est là
Je m'explique quand je défile avec ma souris j'entends qu'elle va sur un "lien" donc créer un serveur , joindre un serveur etc.... j'entends le clik, je peux clicker dessus mais je ne le vois pas ! *Quelqu'un sait-il quoi faire* ?

Merci


----------



## urgo94 (19 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Enfait je précise que pour Counter Strike source, apparemment ca fonctionne avec Crossover sous OS X mais j'ai pas encore vraiment testé je vais le faire
> Sinon sous Windows il le lance, tout est bon et enfait au menu où on doit choisir créer un serveur etc... enfait rien ne s'affiche mais c'est là
> Je m'explique quand je défile avec ma souris j'entends qu'elle va sur un "lien" donc créer un serveur , joindre un serveur etc.... j'entends le clik, je peux clicker dessus mais je ne le vois pas ! *Quelqu'un sait-il quoi faire* ?
> 
> Merci



Joindre un seveur


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

Euh mais je ne VOIS PAS le menu....

Je ne vois rien si je click sur qque chose c au pif

Et avec Cross Over c'est plutot saccadé...


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

Mais sinon pour Splinter Cell Chaos Theory c'est pas possible ? C'est vraiment un problème de Hardware et donc la c'est mort mais si ca en était un, pourquoi ne pas me le dire durant l'installation....

Merci  de vos réponses j'en ai besoin


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juillet 2007)

Ben le probl&#232;me de carte graphique du MacBook, c'est qu'il y en a pas... 

Et les installeurs se soucient g&#233;n&#233;ralement pas de jeter un oeil sur le hardware.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Enfait je précise que pour Counter Strike source, apparemment ca fonctionne avec Crossover sous OS X mais j'ai pas encore vraiment testé je vais le faire
> Sinon sous Windows il le lance, tout est bon et enfait au menu où on doit choisir créer un serveur etc... enfait rien ne s'affiche mais c'est là
> Je m'explique quand je défile avec ma souris j'entends qu'elle va sur un "lien" donc créer un serveur , joindre un serveur etc.... j'entends le clik, je peux clicker dessus mais je ne le vois pas ! *Quelqu'un sait-il quoi faire* ?
> 
> Merci



J'ai créé un topic sur HL2 sur macbook (sur crossover), il y a dedans des commandes a taper pour permettre de forcer la resolution d'afichage permettant de regler ton probleme... Il ne te reste qu'a utiliser la fonction recherche:rateau:

indices : HL2, macbook, crossover


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

Merci gregorynque !


----------



## greggorynque (19 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Merci gregorynque !



Ca marche sans problème maintenant, non ???


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

A vrai dire je m'apprete à le faire mais quand je lance Steam maintenant il se connecte à mon compte, mais après plus rien y a juste un  tout tout tout ptit bout de fenetre en haut à gauche 

Mais quand je lance CSS et non Steam ca va, mais tu connais le probleme c saccadé... Mais alors je ne peux pas accéder au menu Steam pour faire ton astuce.. :hein:

Sinon ce serait cool que j'y arrive sous Windows... J'ai un problème avec tous les jeux Steam sous Windows (Boot Camp) je ne sais pas si tu as lu je ne peux rien voir, tout y est mais je ne vois pas le menu CSS etc...
Merci


----------



## greggorynque (19 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> A vrai dire je m'apprete à le faire mais quand je lance Steam maintenant il se connecte à mon compte, mais après plus rien y a juste un  tout tout tout ptit bout de fenetre en haut à gauche
> 
> Mais quand je lance CSS et non Steam ca va, mais tu connais le probleme c saccadé... Mais alors je ne peux pas accéder au menu Steam pour faire ton astuce.. :hein:
> 
> ...



a manip marche tres biens sous windows ausi


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

Oui je suppose, mais ce n'est pas le même problème sous windows et sous Mac (Crossover)

Sous Crossover, le jeu est saccadé et sous windows je ne vois même pas le menu du jeu mais bien celui de Steam, le problème n'est p-e pas le même mais p-e que la solution Oui 

Merci

PS: Et tu ne sais pas pour Splinter Cell Chaos Theory ? Merci


----------



## greggorynque (19 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Oui je suppose, mais ce n'est pas le même problème sous windows et sous Mac (Crossover)
> 
> Sous Crossover, le jeu est saccadé et sous windows je ne vois même pas le menu du jeu mais bien celui de Steam, le problème n'est p-e pas le même mais p-e que la solution Oui
> 
> ...



Sous windows, moi tout marche bien sans meme la manip, mais essaye de la faire (elle se fait DEPUIS LE MENU STEAM) cela devrais te permettre de le lancer..


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

Oui merci ! Ca fonctionne maintenant (je vois tout en tout cas mntnt je vais voir la qualit&#233;...)
Merci beaucoup et si tu sais m'aider pour Splinter Cell dis le moi Merci beaucoup !

MAIS IL ME RESTE UN PETIT PROBLEME : Il y a une sorte de d&#233;calage avec la souris...elle vise 2 ou 3 cm trop bas ! Donc quand je vise Rejoindre serveur y a rien mais quand je vise cr&#233;er serveur (juste en dessous) alors ca met rejoindre serveur en &#233;vidence...

Merci


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

Tout est règlé ! 

Merci de ton aide  Mais bon c pas encore le top en qualité mais c déjà super bien  
Reste plus que mon problème avec Splinter Cell...

merci


----------



## jopou79 (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis avec le tout nouveau macbook pro (cg geforce 8600)
J'ai installé bootcamp 1.3, windows XP, utilisé le cd de pilotes fourni par bootcamp, tout va bien, sous xp la geforce est bien reconnue, MAIS au moment de lancer un jeu il me dit que les pilotes de ma carte graphique sont obsolètes et donc quand je fais tourner des jeux comme virtua tennis 3, il me le propose en 640X480. (a des résolutions supérieures, il rame)
J'ai tenté d'installer les pilotes génériques fournis par le site oficiel nvidia, mais il refuse tout bonnement de l'installer me disant que les pilotes ne détectent pas de matériel compatible

Merci de votre aide, en espérant que ce problème est déja arrivé à un membre


----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2007)

Le pilote nVidia fourni via bootcamp v1.3 est le plus récent pour cette carte graphique, sous XP.

Pour ton problème, je ne sais pas. C'est probablement le jeu lui-même qui est en cause...


----------



## jopou79 (21 Juillet 2007)

C'est bizarre, car le problème persiste avec Star wars Old republic qui n'est pas réputé pour sa grosse config demandée....

Le mystère subsiste


----------



## florianfeuillais (23 Juillet 2007)

alors voila je suis nouvau sur les forums je sais pas trop comment &#231;a marche alors je me lance.
Alors mon probleme c'est que j'ai intall&#233; XP avec le SP2 le tout super legal et tt donc tout marche bien sauf CS source il se lance j'ai l'image de fond avec les 2 anti-terroristes avec la ptit texte qui dit chargement en bas a droite mais une fois le chargement fini mon ecran devien noir mais quand je bouge ma souris j'entend les ptits clics quand la souris passe sur les boutons du jeu donc il marche mais mon ecran reste noir je peux donc rien faire.
j'attend vos reponse merci

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 
Petite r&#232;gle de base par respect pour ceux qui vont te lire : on se relit avant de valider, on corrige les fautes et on met les accents la o&#249; il faut... Et pas de langage sms ou autres abr&#233;viations.


----------



## florianfeuillais (23 Juillet 2007)

Bah ecoute je rencontre le meme probleme que toi sur CSS j'ai un ping tr&#232;s faible donc pas de probleme mais je ram a mort pourtant j'ai tout mis sur faible et compagnie mais je peux jouer &#224; Call of Duty sur windows sans pr avec tout a fond alors je comprend pas j'ai pourtant 1,256Go de ram sur mon MacBook (pas pro)

parcontre quand tu regarde juste par terre &#231;a ram pas mais bon pour faire des frags c'est pas tr&#232;s utile de regarder par terre


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Juillet 2007)

Il y a un fil "unique" agrafé en haut de ce forum, on fusionne. Et les accents sur les mots à moins d'avoir un clavier qwerty ce n'est pas optionnel, ça aide à la compréhension.


----------



## Sahri (24 Juillet 2007)

Un mini post pour apporter ma pierre à l'édifice.
Pour tout ce qui hésiterait encore à franchir le pas, faites le!


J'ai installé Bootcamp sur mon mac book pro, et je joue sur des jeux comme Wow, ou BF2 sans aucun probleme.

Je suis plus que ravi.


+


Ps: existe il un moyen de switch entre les deux systemes sans passer par le redemarrage, et si oui, cela veut dire que les deux systemes tournerait en meme temps, peut il y avoir une conséquence sur le jeux? ( lag, ram etc) ?


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Juillet 2007)

Sahri a dit:


> Ps: existe il un moyen de switch entre les deux systemes sans passer par le redemarrage, et si oui, cela veut dire que les deux systemes tournerait en meme temps, peut il y avoir une conséquence sur le jeux? ( lag, ram etc) ?



Non ça n'est pas possible. Il y a forcément un OS "principal" qui tourne et un autre qui est "virtualisé" comme Windows avec Parallels sur OS X. Dans ce cas les performances sont loin d'être optimales.


----------



## pcetmac (24 Juillet 2007)

Perso, j'est Bootcamp sur mon mac et Counter aussi, le jeux prend un petit peu de temps a ce lancé mais aprés rien a dire  S.U.P.E.R.


----------



## Exxon (24 Juillet 2007)

pcetmac a dit:


> Perso, j'est Bootcamp sur mon mac et Counter aussi, le jeux prend un petit peu de temps a ce lancé mais aprés rien a dire  S.U.P.E.R.



Idem GTA San andreas Nikel   Counter aussi que du bonheur


----------



## remir (26 Juillet 2007)

Alors dans steam tu fait clic droit sur ton jeux, puis tu choisis options de lancement, puis tu rentre   -dxlevel 70


----------



## Capmari (4 Août 2007)

Je joue principalement à GW sur mon macbook et j'ai pas à me plaindre tout marche nikel (pour le moment avec windows sait-on jamais). Mais desfois le disque dur à tendance à chauffer trop vous ne trouvez pas ? En même temps c'est normal.


----------



## dadd1103 (13 Août 2007)

bonsoir tout le monde,
qu'elles sont les derniers pilotes graphique pour les ati 1600?
je possède un Mac Book Pro C2D 2.33Ghz.

merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (13 Août 2007)

dadd1103 a dit:


> bonsoir tout le monde,
> qu'elles sont les derniers pilotes graphique pour les ati 1600?
> je possède un Mac Book Pro C2D 2.33Ghz.
> 
> merci d'avance



http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/mac/bootcamp-xp.html


----------



## dadd1103 (13 Août 2007)

merci beaucoup et d&#233;sol&#233; pour la fain&#233;antise mais je ne pensais pas que c'&#233;tait des pilotes "officiels".
 mais plut&#244;t quelque chose de bricol&#233;..

en tout cas merci


----------



## remir (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Juste pour vous faire part de mon test de la demo de bioshock sur macbook pro avec 8600m GT 128mo + 2go de ram et bootcamp 1.4

Et bienle jeux est assez fluide en 1440x900, ce n est pas aussi fluide que CSSource en 150FPS mais c pas mal, et les textures, les reflets, sont reussi, le jeux est tres beaux visuellement, une ambiance entre abyss et la cite des enfants perdu parfois angoissantes, c'est ca qui est bon...

Je ne sait pas si je vais l'acheter mais la demo fait envie quand meme.

A+

PS: pour infos j'ai un clavier qwerty donc difficile pour les accents.

:mouais: Et le sujet unique &#233;pingl&#233; en haut de ce forum consacr&#233; aux jeux alors ???


----------



## greggorynque (24 Août 2007)

remir a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Juste pour vous faire part de mon test de la demo de bioshock sur macbook pro avec 8600m GT 128mo + 2go de ram et bootcamp 1.4
> 
> ...



Precision sur les FPS (cela évitera les sujets clos 

Juste pour signaler que 120 FPS sont inutiles lorsque l'écran n'en gere que 60
Pour ceux qui ne savent pas bien regler, mettez les parametres le plus haut possible tout en s'assurant que les FPS restent >30 (mini) et =60 (ideal)

Plus que 60 FPS ne s'affichent pas sur un écran 60hzh
A moins bien sur que vous ayez un écran a tube cathodique 100Hzh
:rateau:


----------



## remir (25 Août 2007)

Et bien merci de m'avoir donne cette informations, car maintenant que vous le dites, effectivement c'est assez logique !


----------



## Filou53 (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour.

Qq a-t-il déjà essayé de faire tourner
soit Commander - Europe at war, nouveau jeu de chez Matrix Games
soit John Tiller's campaignseries (east front, west front, ...) anciens jeux remis au goût du jour également par Matrix

et ce, que ce soit
- sous BootCamp
- sous Parallels ou VMWare (de préférence)

D'avance merci pour l'info...

Filou


----------



## Tarul (27 Août 2007)

Filou53 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Qq a-t-il déjà essayé de faire tourner
> soit Commander - Europe at war, nouveau jeu de chez Matrix Games
> ...


Bonjour (vieux? :rateau Filou, 
Ne t'attend pas a avoir beaucoup de réponse pour vmware. Bien qu'il puisse exécuter des jeux fonctionnant avec directx (j'ai essayé starcraft), tu resteras limités à la *version 8.1*de cette API. Enfin, les performances seront à mon avis divisées par 2 (plus ou moins) à cause de l'utilisation d'une machine virtuelle.


----------



## Filou53 (27 Août 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour (vieux? :rateau Filou,
> Ne t'attend pas a avoir beaucoup de réponse pour vmware. Bien qu'il puisse exécuter des jeux fonctionnant avec directx (j'ai essayé starcraft), tu resteras limités à la *version 8.1*de cette API. Enfin, les performances seront à mon avis divisées par 2 (plus ou moins) à cause de l'utilisation d'une machine virtuelle.


D'un certain âge déjà en effet  

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai testé qq 'vieux' jeux (Panzer General & co) avec la version beta de Vmware: ce n'était effectivement pas terrible tant au niveau du son que de la vitesse.
Et ce sont pourtant des jeux pas très gourmands !
Par contre avec Parallels, c'était ok.

J'aimerais bien passer à des jeux plus récents mais comme il n'y a pas de démo disponible chez les gens de Matrix, je m'informe avant d'envisager un achat éventuel ... 

Filou


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

si ça ne t'embête pas d'utiliser bootcamp, pourquoi te prendre la tête  

ça sera bien plus confortable


----------



## Filou53 (27 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si ça ne t'embête pas d'utiliser bootcamp, pourquoi te prendre la tête
> 
> ça sera bien plus confortable



Je n'ai pas encore essayé et j'ai pas très envie...
Si j'ai bien lu
- on ne peut avoir qu'une seule partition sur son Mac
- il y aurait de temps en temps des pblm avec Parallels

De plus, avec Parallels, je peux passer de Mac à Pc sans pblm ce qui me permet notamment de désactiver Internet sur le Pc pour éviter tout ce qui est virus.

Filou


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

Filou53 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore essayé et j'ai pas très envie...
> Si j'ai bien lu
> - on ne peut avoir qu'une seule partition sur son Mac
> - il y aurait de temps en temps des pblm avec Parallels



- on peut très bien avoir plusieurs partition quand on sait comment s'y prendre

- je sais pas où t'as lu ça 
il peut y avoir des soucis quand on utilise la partition bootcamp avec parallels, mais c'est le seul cas possible
si tu crée une machine virtuelle dans parallels, il ne peux pas y avoir le moindre problème


----------



## Filou53 (27 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> - on peut très bien avoir plusieurs partition quand on sait comment s'y prendre


Tu aurais un lien avec l'info ?
C'est pas risqué ???



Toumak a dit:


> - je sais pas où t'as lu ça
> il peut y avoir des soucis quand on utilise la partition bootcamp avec parallels, mais c'est le seul cas possible
> si tu crée une machine virtuelle dans parallels, il ne peux pas y avoir le moindre problème


Je pense que c'est dans des commentaires récents sur Parallels.
Mais comme tu le dis, c'est put-être effectivement dans le cas de l'utilisation de la partition bootcamp sous //.
Merci pour les précisions

Filou


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

Filou53 a dit:


> Tu aurais un lien avec l'info ?
> C'est pas risqué ???


pourquoi ?? plusieurs partitions c'est comme plusieurs disques durs, et en presant Alt au demarrage tu aurra plus de disques c'est tout



Filou53 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est dans des commentaires récents sur Parallels.
> Mais comme tu le dis, c'est put-être effectivement dans le cas de l'utilisation de la partition bootcamp sous //.
> Merci pour les précisions
> 
> Filou



A priori oui, car en machine virtuelle, rien ne peux se passer (si tu ne touche qu'au fichiers de ton DD mac bien sur


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

Filou53 a dit:


> Tu aurais un lien avec l'info ?
> C'est pas risqué ???



il y en a plein partout sur le forum  
fais une recherce avec "diskutil resizevolume"

risqué non, compliqué peut-être au début quand on ne sait pas ce qu'on fait


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> pourquoi ?? plusieurs partitions c'est comme plusieurs disques durs, et en presant Alt au demarrage tu aurra plus de disques c'est tout



petite précision : maintenir alt au démarrage ne montre que les différents système bootables

tu peux très bien avoir plusieurs partitions qui ne sont pas nécessairement toutes bootables


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

Forcement, mais la tu joue sur les mots 

Remarque bien que sous windows il est possible de "booter" sur une partition vide sans probleme  mais le resultat est bien evidement inutile ^^


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Forcement, mais la tu joue sur les mots



on est d'accord, mais si il pose une question, autant répondre correcement


----------



## captsubasa59 (28 Août 2007)

Je suis sur le point (enfin) de m'acquerir un mac, et je voulais savoir si le jeu Pro Evolution Soocer fonctionnerait sur celui ci (par l'intermédiaire de bootcamp si il le faut)


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2007)

Ca depd e quel PES et de quel mac, mais avec boot camp ton mac devient un PC standard, donc OUI pes marchera tout a fait comme sur un PC de puissante equivalente (meme performances)


----------



## captsubasa59 (28 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca depd e quel PES et de quel mac, mais avec boot camp ton mac devient un PC standard, donc OUI pes marchera tout a fait comme sur un PC de puissante equivalente (meme performances)



Sur un macbook pro &#231;a pourrait marcher donc (aucun risque que &#231;a chauffe ?)


----------



## Toumak (28 Août 2007)

captsubasa59 a dit:


> Sur un macbook pro ça pourrait marcher donc (aucun risque que ça chauffe ?)



no soucis


----------



## captsubasa59 (28 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> no soucis




merci beaucoup


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2007)

De rien


----------



## Mike_p687 (1 Septembre 2007)

Salut 

Voilà j'ai un ptit probleme :

Je joue depuis longtemps à Flight Simulator 2004 sur mon MACBOOK avec 1Go de RAM 2,16Ghz (Intel Core 2 Duo) par l'intermédiaire de Boot Camp...

Je vous lis la config minimale :

Win XP (ce qui est mon cas) : 128mo de RAM
Processeur : 450Mhz,
disque dur : 1,8Go 
Carte vidéo : 3D : 8mo

Je met les capacités maximales du jeu et aucuns problemes super fluide : PARFAIT

Seulement maintenant, j'ai fait l'acquisition de la derniere version : Flight Simulator X edition Deluxe (pour 10 euros de plus à ce prix là ... ^^ )

Voici la config minimale sur la boite :

Mémoire : Win Vista: 512Mo Win XP (mon cas) : 256Mo de RAM
Processeur : 1Ghz
Disque dur : 15Go !!!!! A ma surprise : on lance le jeu depuis le disque dur ! Ca bouffe enormément !
Carte vidéo : compatible DirectX 9.0 équipée de 32Mo de RAM avec prise en charge de la fonction matérielle T&L(transformation et éclairage)

Or lorsque je lance le jeu déjà ca lag un peu au démarrage (il y a une musique qui se lance et parfois y a une coupure de son, ca prend du temps pour cliquer dans les menus... etc...)
Ensuite le temps de téléchargement est assez long puis au début du vol c assez lent, ca lag mais apres ca va encore malgré quelques laggages
Il est vrai que j'ai un peu poussé les qualités du graphismes (appareil, décors, météo....)

Deux questions :

Est-il possible de règler pour qu'on puisse lancer le jeu depuis le CD (ca boufferait pas autant sur le disque !) ?

Comment faire pour que le jeu lag moins ? J'ai pourtant tout bon pour la config bien quelle soit MINIMALE

Pour la vidéo : avec 1Go de RAM il me semble que je pouvait approcher les 128Mo de vidéo non ? 
(MacBook)

Merci d'avance


----------



## SITRALE (2 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
je pense que le chipset graphique du MacBoob n'est pas dee taille à encaissé un jeu comme Flight Sim X...parait-il que c'est un jeu très lourd en ressource graphique, pour moi c'est ca qui va pas...
un conseil : réduit tout au minimum et voit ce que ca donne...autrement revend ton jeux sur eBay, je suis preneur...:rateau::rateau:...

@+

S.


----------



## remir (2 Septembre 2007)

Goldeneye 007 N64 avec Project 64 sur windows via Bootcamp

Voici un plugin permettant d'utiliser la souris pour jouer.

DarkMan DInput: http://hypernono2002.free.fr/?page=download&get_dl=5

A+


----------



## Sebast971 (2 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment installé Windows via Bootcamp, et ce pour tester quelques jeux.

Cependant, j'ai une question, j'ai lu que Parallel n'était pas génial pour faire tourner les jeux, et ce venant du fait qu'il émule une carte graphique de merde.

Mais, étant sur MacBook, j'ai également une carte graphique de merde...

Pensez vous que celle émulé par Parallele soit pire ?

Est-il exact que BootCamp est plus intéressant pour les jeux ?

MErci.

Seb. :love:


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2007)

Oui.

Oui.


----------



## Sebast971 (3 Septembre 2007)

Ok.

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Paradise (3 Septembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Goldeneye 007 N64 avec Project 64 sur windows via Bootcamp
> 
> Voici un plugin permettant d'utiliser la souris pour jouer.
> 
> ...





remir tu viens de changer ma vie!!!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## remir (3 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> remir tu viens de changer ma vie!!!  :love: :love: :love:



hi hi !! 

C'est vrai que c'est vraiment beaucoup plus pratique pour jouer.


----------



## Capmari (9 Septembre 2007)

Je jouais à GW sur mon macbook core2Duo 1 Go RAM avec Windows XP installé via Bootcamp. Ca marchait nikel, mais chauffait énormément j'ai même eu droit à des écrans bleus lorsque je passais toujours au même endroit.
Je m'étais rendu compte trop tard que les détails graphiques étaient au maximum et bien sûr mon mac a commencé à chauffer comme un dingue :rateau: .
J'aimerais l'avis de ceux qui l'ont tester avec les détails graphiques au minimum. Est-ce que le macbook chauffe autant ?
J'ai viré xp, et j'aimerais juste une petite confirmation si il chauffe moins je l'installe d'office.

Le pire c'est que j'ai peur de griller "ma carte graphique" sur le macbook comme je l'ai déjà fait sur mon PC en jouant. Pouvez-vous me rassurez ?


----------



## niggawebside (10 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour je ne m'y conn&#233; pas trop en informatique, je vais vous expliquer mon probl&#232;me.
En fait j'ai un macbook, j'ai install&#233; le logiciel VMware fusion pour avoir windows xp (tout marche tr&#232;s bien) pour pouvoir jouer a des jeux pc.Bon voil&#224; alor j'installe "The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion" tout marche tr&#232;s bien c'est parfait est je fait jouer le message suivant saffiche:
failed to initialize renderer 
NIXADapterdesc::GetDeviceCaps()failed.

Voil&#224; le fait est que je ne sait se que sa veux dire, j'ai pens&#233; que sa aurai put etre ma carte graphique qui n'&#233;tait pas approprier pour le jeux mais j'aimerai en avoir le coeur net car j'ai fraiment envie de jouer a ce jeux alor si quelqu'un a une solution ou a d&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233; le meme probl&#232;me de l'aide ne serai de refus mercie.

Bon, d&#233;j&#224; je vais t'orienter vers le forum "Windows sur Mac" qui sera plus appropri&#233; dans un premier temps&#8230;


----------



## spleen (10 Septembre 2007)

Martyriser ce pauvre GMA950, si c'est pas malheureux...
Oblivion est TRES gourmand en ressources.


----------



## sehkmet (10 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi pas CRYSIS ou FARCRY a ce compt la sur macbook lol

essay avec bootcamp deja si tu veu jouer


----------



## niggawebside (10 Septembre 2007)

Euh, sehkmet d'apr&#232;s se que tu dit je doit comprendre que c'est peine perdu d'essayer de jouer a oblivion vu sa qualit&#233; graphique avec mon macbook ou que c'est possible si j'&#233;ssaye de le d&#233;marrer sur bootcamp et non sur VMware fusion ?


----------



## Toumak (10 Septembre 2007)

tu auras déjà plus de chances que ça marche sur bootcamp et les perfs seront sûrement "meilleures" même si je suis persuadé que ça ne marchera pas

et pour farcry, il ne demande pas du tout une grosse config alors ça devrait passer sans aucun problème


----------



## greggorynque (10 Septembre 2007)

non farcry est moins bien optimis&#233; que HL2 et marche mais TRES TRES mal (j'ai essay&#233


----------



## Toumak (10 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> non farcry est moins bien optimisé que HL2 et marche mais TRES TRES mal (j'ai essayé)



ça m'étonne ce que tu me dis là
je vais l'installer sur mon macbook pour voir ça, ça me permettera d'y rejouer, ça fait un bail, et de me préparer à l'arrivée de crysis


----------



## greggorynque (10 Septembre 2007)

crisys sur ton macbook ??


----------



## Toumak (10 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> crisys sur ton macbook ??



:rateau: 

non, l'imac jouera très bien son rôle


----------



## greggorynque (11 Septembre 2007)

tres bien tres bien ..... 

mon frere vient de s'acheter un PC portable avec 2Go de ram et une 8600M GS (celle du nouveau macbookpro

et comment dire... pour un portable 'est tres bien, mais ses jeux recents genre stalker et compagny of heroes sont loin de tourner a fond (moyen en resolution moyenne) 

meme si crysis est annanc&#233; comme tres bien optimis&#233;, les conditions de jeu seront loind d'etre optimales

je profite pour dire que la 8600M GS est moins performante que ma 7600 GS sur mon PC fixe... sisi et je dois lui mettre environ 30&#37; de perf dans la vue alors que les 2 ordis sont sinon asez similaires


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2007)

Un Petit post qui est un poil en *"Hs"* sorry DarkO' je suis joueur de "d&#233;sol&#233;" counter source :rateau: et j'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul ici &#224; jouer histoire de faire une petite communauet  

Toumak tu Source toi.? 


Effectivement c'est HS... donc les r&#233;ponses par MP s'il vous pla&#238;t.


----------



## Capmari (12 Septembre 2007)

Il existe un moyen de faire tourner Oblivion sur macbook et je l'ai fais. Il faut désactiver les pixels shader avec un patch. Et faut installer Findosse XP à l'aide de Bootcamp  

J'attends qu'un joueur de GW réponde à ma question :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Juste un petit post pour dire que Bioshock tourne franchement bien sur MBP 2,4Ghz 256Mo de vram (setting par d&#233;aut et r&#233;solution en 1440x900 et XP via BC)
J'en ai pas tester d'autre, j'attend Crisis.


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Juste un petit post pour dire que Bioshock tourne franchement bien sur MBP 2,4Ghz 256Mo de vram (setting par déaut et résolution en 1440x900 et XP via BC)
> J'en ai pas tester d'autre, j'attend Crisis.



très bon à savoir ça


----------



## xao85 (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> très bon à savoir ça


Je me demande si avec 128Mo de carte il tourne aussi bien... Sous Doom3 on y voit que du feu ça se joue à 3images par seconde près par contre sur un jeu plus récent????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je me demande si avec 128Mo de carte il tourne aussi bien... Sous Doom3 on y voit que du feu ça se joue à 3images par seconde près par contre sur un jeu plus récent????



Perso je pense que cela doit tourner bien, tout du moins en 1280x800, voir peut-être inférieur. Il est quand même gourmand le cochon.


----------



## xao85 (23 Septembre 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Perso je pense que cela doit tourner bien, tout du moins en 1280x800, voir peut-être inférieur. Il est quand même gourmand le cochon.


C'est pour ça que je l'acheterai sur ma 360!  Ca lui évitera de pomper les ressources de mon mac chéri!


----------



## zeldar (25 Septembre 2007)

Salut 

Quelqu'un a t il reussi a faire tourner Ghost Recon Advanced War Fighter 2?

Hier ca semblait marcher, je l'ai test&#233; que 5 min. Aujourd'hui quand je lance le jeu j'ai des bug graphiques dans tout les sens, y compris dans les menus ... c'est assez &#233;trange. Ca me fesait pareil avec la d&#233;mo...

Peut &#234;tre quelqu'un a t-il eu un probl&#232;me similaire sur un autre jeu et a su le r&#233;gler?


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

quelle machine as-tu ? pilote carte graphique, version du jeu ?


----------



## zeldar (26 Septembre 2007)

Pas b&#234;te comme question ^^

Alors, j'ai un MBP 15" 2,33Ghz ATIX1600.
Le jeu a &#233;t&#233; patch&#233;, donc en version 1.04.
Comme drivers j'ai mis les Omega V3.8.231, soit disant les plus efficaces.

J'ai finalement reussi &#224; jouer hier soir en lancant le jeu avec "Jouer a Ghost Recon en mode configuration automatique".
Ce matin c'est l'inverse, ca bug avec ce mode-ci et marche bien avec le lancement normal.

Par contre j'ai pas test&#233; de le lancer en mode compatible windows 95, peut &#234;tre serait-ce une solution plus stable?


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a marchera pas en mode 95

tu as essay&#233; avec les drivers sp&#233;ciaux carte graphiques mac ?
cr&#233;&#233;s par ati sp&#233;cialement pour nos mac, tu peux les trouver ICI

n'oublie pas de d&#233;sinstaller compl&#232;tement les anciens drivers avant d'installer les nouveaux


----------



## zeldar (26 Septembre 2007)

Bien recu, j'essaye ca 

Ces drivers ne sont pas ceux fournis par boot camp? 

J'avais mis les Omega suite &#224; la lecture du site de [SIZE=-1]Spacetitox 

Merci du conseil, je vous tiens au courant.

edit : marche nickel.. et gain de performance &#233;norme. Merci Toumak 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Injail (26 Septembre 2007)

Bonjours à tous, je vais vous raconter mon épopé mac:
voila, je suis l'heureux acquéreur d'un MBP 2,2ghz depuis aout 2007 et j'ai profité de l'occasion pour prendre Parallels histoire de pouvoir jouer à quelque jeux PC. Or stupid (ou non?) erreur, avec plus de renseignement j'aurais surement du prendre BootCamp (que j'ai pris d'ailleur).
Venons en au fait, on ma gentiment offert le jeux Lost Planet (sur PC biensur), cet gentille personne n'étant pas au courant que j'étais dorénavant sous mac pensait bien faire.
Je suis actuellement en trin de me renseigner au maximum pour utiliser BootCamp et aussi essayé de faire l'acquisition de XP SP2 (ce qui n'ai pas gagné mais bon...).

Mes questions: sous BootCamp, le lancement d'un jeu se fait-il à partir du CD??

 Lost Planet marche t-il sous BootCamp?? 

merci de votre aide, je suis un peu perdu et ne voudrais pas grillé mon mac chéri


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Septembre 2007)

En fait sous Bootcamp, ton mac se comporte comme n'importe quel PC sous Windows. Donc le lancement du jeu se fait... suivant la fa&#231;on dont le jeu le souhaite. La plupart du temps, le jeu doit &#234;tre install&#233; sur le disque dur, et la pr&#233;sence du CD original est requise pour lancer le jeu. 

Quant &#224; Lost Planet, s'il fonctionne sur un PC "standard", il fonctionnera certainement sur ton Mac via BootCamp.


----------



## Injail (26 Septembre 2007)

ok, super, sa va résoudre quelques questions que je me posais


----------



## greggorynque (26 Septembre 2007)

oui et oui

en fait une fois que tu a lanc&#233; bootcamp, ton Mac est un PC tout a fait normal, donc oui le jeu risque de te demander le DVD pour jouer sauf si tu utilise un crack noCD sur ton propre jeu et je crois que c'est permis (si tu possede l'original bien sur)



*EDIT:* ouatch grill&#233; pour un discours quasi identique c'est marrnt


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

ton mac sous bootcamp devient comme un pc, càd tu y joueras comme sur un pc avec une config équivalente : càd : tu installe le jeu, pour y jouer tu as besoin du cd ou d'un nocd

et sinon pour la config, ça devrait rouler  

edit : toasté avec beauté :rateau:


----------



## Injail (26 Septembre 2007)

ok, d'autres questions alors  :
- Avant d'installer bootcamp vaut-il mieu avoir xp nan?? 
-Xp est-il disponible l&#233;galement sur internet? si oui ou? 

D&#233;sol&#233; pour ces question de bas niveau mais ma mac-ologie est assez restrinte mais j'apprend 

Edit: je crois pas que ce soit "l&#233;gal" de prendre ma cl&#233; xp home de mon ancienne machine?


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

tu peux installer bootcamp mais il te faudra un cd de windows

tu DOIS acheter windows en version pc, et non, ta clé ne peut pas être utilisée ici


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu DOIS acheter windows en version pc



 ----


----------



## greggorynque (26 Septembre 2007)

Belle celle la


----------



## Injail (26 Septembre 2007)

ok, mais est-ce qu'il est disponible en ligne légalement?


----------



## greggorynque (26 Septembre 2007)

Ben oui puisqu'on te dit que c'est COMME sur PC puisque un mac sous bootcamp EST un PC


----------



## Injail (26 Septembre 2007)

Nan  t'as pas du comprendre ma question, je demande si Windowd Xp (home ou pro ) SP2 est disponible légalement en téléchargement? à l'achat quoi sauf que je le dl. J'ai pas trouvé sur google ou chez microsoft ( oui je sais... sa irrite)


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

A ma connaissance non, il faut l'acheter sur un support physique (c'est-à-dire sur un CD, en boite)...


----------



## Injail (26 Septembre 2007)

okok, bon bah demain je file acheter sa...
Edit: Au passage vous me conseill&#233; quelle version de Xp que je fasse pas de b&#233;tises


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Injail a dit:


> okok, bon bah demain je file acheter sa...
> Edit: Au passage vous me conseillé quelle version de Xp que je fasse pas de bétises



Va voir là; tout est écrit, tout est indiqué.

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> A ma connaissance non, il faut l'acheter sur un support physique (c'est-à-dire sur un CD, en boite)...


Je confirme. à moins de plonger dans l'illégalité quoique...
Il est parfaitement légal d'utiliser une version de windows téléchargée ici ou là, bidouillée ou pas, tant que l'on est détenteur d'une licence valide (autrement dit d'une licence que l'on a acheté), seulement M$ n'apportera pas de support technique.


----------



## greggorynque (26 Septembre 2007)

Non officiellement les versions bidouill&#233;es de windows sont interdites (enfin je suis pas la police hein ??)

Quand a la version de Windows, je te conseille windows XP home SP2

Le top aurais &#233;t&#233; la OEM mais en th&#233;orie c'est li&#233; avec du materiel (remarque tu dois pouvir la lier a ton mac  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non officiellement les versions bidouill&#233;es de windows sont interdites (enfin je suis pas la police hein ??)
> 
> Quand a la version de Windows, je te conseille windows XP home SP2
> 
> Le top aurais &#233;t&#233; la OEM mais en th&#233;orie c'est li&#233; avec du materiel (remarque tu dois pouvir la lier a ton mac  )



Officiellement une version bidouill&#233; est autoris&#233;, d'ailleurs M$ fournit dans XP (entre autre) des outils comme "setupmgr" qui permettent d&#233;j&#224; de pas mal bidouiller et de cr&#233;er des cd d'installation personnalis&#233; de leur OS [int&#233;gration des services pack et mises &#224; jour..., ajout et suppression de soft, de driver..., installations automatis&#233;es..., int&#233;gration de la machine dans un domaine... ( /support/tools/deploy.cab/ &#224; la racine du cd d'XP pour les curieux)]
Pour M$ seul l'achat de la licence compte, pas le support. Enfin bref...
Quitte &#224; conseiller un XP, autant conseiller un XP PRO SP2 OEM car m&#234;me si la licence OEM est li&#233; &#224; du matos, l'achat d'une souris &#224; 3&#8364; (un clavier, de la ram, un DD...) suffit &#224; le justifier l&#233;galement et la version Pro est quand m&#234;me un peu plus fonctionnelle que la Home.


----------



## Injail (26 Septembre 2007)

ok super! le prix est donc environ 2 fois moins élevé, bon j'achète sa demain et je tente l'installation de bootcamp. 

Etant donné qu'on est dans la section "jeux pc sur mac", je vais en profité pour me prendre un FPS, que me conseillé vous de récent et qui tourne bien?


----------



## Toumak (27 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> ----





greggorynque a dit:


> Belle celle la




effectivement  
je voulais evidemment dire version cd 


et vous remarquerez que j'arrive encore &#224; lire en rentrant de soir&#233;e ! et oui, les nocturnes de l'ULB portent bien leur nom  (pour les connaisseurs )


----------



## Tarul (27 Septembre 2007)

Injail a dit:


> okok, bon bah demain je file acheter sa...
> Edit: Au passage vous me conseill&#233; quelle version de Xp que je fasse pas de b&#233;tises


Seule la version windows XP SP2 (en plus de Vista) est officiellement support&#233; par Apple. Comme l'indique la FAQ. Les versions "hautement" bidouill&#233; sont ill&#233;gale (je pense aux windows LSD ou coccinelle), en effet ces derni&#232;res vont au de-l&#224; de ce qui est permis par les outils officiels de MS.



Injail a dit:


> ok super! le prix est donc environ 2 fois moins &#233;lev&#233;, bon j'ach&#232;te sa demain et je tente l'installation de bootcamp.
> 
> Etant donn&#233; qu'on est dans la section "jeux pc sur mac", je vais en profit&#233; pour me prendre un FPS, que me conseill&#233; vous de r&#233;cent et qui tourne bien?


Comme l'indique le poste sur les licences de windows, les versions oem sont attach&#233;es &#224; la machine sur laquelle est install&#233;e windows. Pas question ensuite de l'installer sur une autre machine.


----------



## Injail (28 Septembre 2007)

Alors jai tant bien que mal installer bootcamp qui marche(me reste juste a installer le patch clavier je suis en qwerty donc excuser mes fautes je ne connais pas toutes les touches.

Donc je cherche a installer Lost Planet seulement au cours de l installation j obtiens ce message :
erreur 1704. l installation de service bootcamp est interrompue.vous devez annuler les modifications apportees par cette installation pour continuer, voulez vous annuler les modification?

Afin d eviter de faire des betise je demande votre conseil, merci

Julien​


----------



## greggorynque (28 Septembre 2007)

Pour info, je suis en train de telecharger la beta de TF2 (team fortress 2) sur mon macbook

car comme Half life 2 tourne correctement et que le moteur pour TF2 a l'air particulierement all&#233;g&#233; (malgr&#233; une patte graphique EXTRAORDINAIRE) il est fort possible que ce jeu soit jouable...

Pour ceux qui n'ot pas entendu parler de ce jeu et qui veulent des infos:
Fiche du jeu


----------



## Tarul (29 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pour info, je suis en train de telecharger la beta de TF2 (team fortress 2) sur mon macbook
> 
> car comme Half life 2 tourne correctement et que le moteur pour TF2 a l'air particulierement allégé (malgré une patte graphique EXTRAORDINAIRE) il est fort possible que ce jeu soit jouable...
> 
> ...



N'hésite pas à faire ton retour sur ce jeu alors.


----------



## Injail (29 Septembre 2007)

Jobtient le meme message que precedament lorsque jessai d installer le patch clavier ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

je m'en vais tester l'excelent World in conflict sur mon MPB de derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2007)

Arg apres avoir t&#233;l&#233;charger les 7Go, il n'a pas march&#233; car il demande directX8 au minimum, et manifestement mon macbook ne lui donnais pas satisfaction...


----------



## Paradise (4 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pour info, je suis en train de telecharger la beta de TF2 (team fortress 2) sur mon macbook
> 
> car comme Half life 2 tourne correctement et que le moteur pour TF2 a l'air particulierement allégé (malgré une patte graphique EXTRAORDINAIRE) il est fort possible que ce jeu soit jouable...
> 
> ...



le style graphique, est superbe  dommage que sur macbook il tourne pas, mais bon je vais le tester sur mon Macbook Pro et la c'est sur qu'il va tourner


----------



## greggorynque (4 Octobre 2007)

Enfin ma conection internet remarche je vais pouvoir y jouer, mais sous mon PC


----------



## Paradise (4 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Enfin ma conection internet remarche je vais pouvoir y jouer, mais sous mon PC



dis nous vite !! tes impressions !


----------



## greggorynque (4 Octobre 2007)

en cours de DLL mais mon petit frere l'a essay&#233; depuis mon compte steam et m'a dit que le SEUL default c'est que les mecs sur internet sont pour le moments tous des nolife et donc que le niveau est TRES &#233;l&#233;v&#233; mais tant mieux ^^

Graphiquement superbe (mon jeu actuel pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, les classes sont deversifi&#233;es et toutes tr&#232;s differentes ce qui permet de s'amuser longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Finalement pas pu tester Word in conflict, je me suis donc rabattu sur Médal of Honnor Airborne.
Excellent jeu, très beau, le game play est terrible, l'IA vraiment bien faite, ce jeu s'avère plutôt difficile mais sa durée de vie est franchement courte, je dirai autour des 10h grand max, de quoi rester un peu sur sa faim.
Au niveau technique avec les réglages par défaut et une résolution de 1440x900, le jeu est très fluide, les effets rendent très bien, sur MBP 15' led. J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre les détracteur de la 8600M GT 256Mo, a moins d'être un gros fanatique de jeux, elle est nickel cette carte, de toute façon un gros joueur n'a qu'a pas acheter un portable pour jouer aussi.
Voilà pour ce petit retour sur expérience.
Bonne journée les gens.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Octobre 2007)

L'IA forte ??? j'ai cru lire que dans ce jeu l'IA &#233;tais en carton et datais s&#233;vere...


----------



## LedZeFred (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Avec ma config : iMac 24" 2Go ram, catre Nvidia 7600Gt 256Mo.
J'ai essayé sur XP sp2 via BootCamp :

-FarCry : tourne super bien avec tous détails à fond, j'adore ce jeu !

-Bioshock : obligé de réduire les détails et la résolution, reste bien jouable, jeu super, original, mais devient lassant à la fin, surtout pénible de devoir vider plusieurs chargeurs pour tuer le moindre monstre !

-Half Life 2 : tourne très bien, résolution 1600x1080, un peu lassant aussi 

-Splinter Cell : Double Agent Démo : IMPOSSIBLE à lancer = écran noir de la mort, obligé de faire alt+control+suppr ! si vous savez pourquoi ? le test ne reconnais pas le driver de la carte vidéo, il n'est pas signé par BootCamp

-World in conflict : tourne aussi parfaitement, résolution baissée, jeu extra, mais stressant, voir épuisant ;-))

* J'attends maintenant avec impatience Crysis,  la démo retardée, pourvu qu'il tourne aussi bien que FarCry.

Voila si ça peu intéresser quelqu'un


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

ç propos de crysis,

j'ai lu une interview d'un des dévloppeurs
et il disait que ceux qui arrivent à faire tourner farcry à fond n'auront aucun problème à faire tourner crysis


----------



## greggorynque (9 Octobre 2007)

Oui faire tourner, mais tout au mini je te le garantis

les possesseurs de 8800GTX ont du mal en direct X 10 en detail moyen......

Crisys etait sens&#233; etre optimis&#233;, mais comme farcry il a &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; avec les pieds et se revele super gourmand...

Exemple, HL2 est bien plus joli qu half life et est BEAUCOUP moins gourmand.....


----------



## LedZeFred (10 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ç propos de crysis,
> 
> j'ai lu une interview d'un des dévloppeurs
> et il disait que ceux qui arrivent à faire tourner farcry à fond n'auront aucun problème à faire tourner crysis



Bonne nouvelle :love: :love:


----------



## LedZeFred (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'insiste : -Splinter Cell : Double Agent Démo : IMPOSSIBLE à lancer = écran noir de la mort, obligé de faire alt+control+suppr ! si vous savez pourquoi ?

J'ai essayer tous les trucs donnés dans les forums (patchs, -ll, mise à jour drivers Nvidia etc.) et rien ne fonctionne  

Aucun problèmes avec des jeux + gourmands 
Z'avez pas une idée ??


----------



## Arthemus (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Tout content de mon mac intel j'ai install&#233; XP via bootcamp.

1er jeu: Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow, avec lequel j'ai jou&#233; correctement une fois.
Puis j'ai install&#233; un autre jeu intellectuel, Far Cry.

Lass&#233; par toute cette violence gratuite, j'ai voulu retourner faire du splinter...

Et l&#224;, gros probl&#232;me. Le jeu est injouable. Le personnage se d&#233;place moins vite que feu le mime Marceau. C'est quasiment du surplace. 
J'ai beau rebooter, rien de ne change. Le g&#233;n&#233;rique m&#234;me d'Ubisoft est saccad&#233; &#224; mort et se bloque parfois.
J'ai aussi t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; un patch pour le jeu mais idem...

Alors est ce l'installation de Far Cry qui a tout cass&#233; ou pas ?

Avez vous une id&#233;e de ce qui ne va pas ?


Merci de votre aide. J'ai encore plein de m&#233;chants &#224; zigouiller !

Et le fil &#233;pingl&#233; consacr&#233; aux jeux ? :mouais: on fusionne.


----------



## zeldar (12 Octobre 2007)

Je vois pas en quoi Farcry aurait pu tout bousiller.

Tu as quoi comme mac...? Toujours cleui de ta signature?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Octobre 2007)

R&#233;installation d'une ancienne version de DirectX par Far Cry peut-&#234;tre?


----------



## Arthemus (12 Octobre 2007)

J'ai toujours l'imac de la signature (que depuis l'Apple Expo !).
Imac Alu 2,4 Ghz.

Vous pensez que si je réinstalle Splinter Cell, ça fonctionnera ?


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> ... je me suis donc rabattu sur M&#233;dal of Honnor Airborne.
> Excellent jeu, tr&#232;s beau, le game play est terrible, l'IA vraiment bien faite, ce jeu s'av&#232;re plut&#244;t difficile mais sa dur&#233;e de vie est franchement courte, je dirai autour des 10h grand max, de quoi rester un peu sur sa faim.
> Au niveau technique avec les r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut et une r&#233;solution de 1440x900, le jeu est tr&#232;s fluide, les effets rendent tr&#232;s bien, sur MBP 15' led. J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre les d&#233;tracteur de la 8600M GT 256Mo, a moins d'&#234;tre un gros fanatique de jeux, elle est nickel cette carte, de toute fa&#231;on un gros joueur n'a qu'a pas acheter un portable pour jouer aussi.
> Voil&#224; pour ce petit retour sur exp&#233;rience.
> Bonne journ&#233;e les gens.



Enti&#232;rement d'accord, je n'aurais pas dit mieux, pour ce jeux l&#224; que je suis entrain de terminer et avec le m&#234;me MBP.


----------



## Toumak (12 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord, je n'aurais pas dit mieux, pour ce jeux là que je suis entrain de terminer et avec le même MBP.



vous allez me tenter les amis  

je viens de me payer Bioshock, c'est tout simplement génial :love: 
par contre, je vous dis pas comment l'imac a du mal


----------



## Arthemus (13 Octobre 2007)

Arthemus a dit:


> J'ai toujours l'imac de la signature (que depuis l'Apple Expo !).
> Imac Alu 2,4 Ghz.
> 
> Vous pensez que si je réinstalle Splinter Cell, ça fonctionnera ?



J'ai tout désinstallé et réinstallé mais rien ne change. 

Il ne passe pas ce jeu chez moi


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2007)

Si il a marché la première fois, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'il ne remarche pas.

Je pense moi aussi à un problême Direct X: peut être un conflit entre versions de fichier différentes.
Le problême c'est que quand tu désinstalles un jeu, généralement les fichiers direct X ne sont pas désinstallés. Tu peux utiliser la commande Dxdiag, dans le menu _*/Démarrer/exécuter*_,qui liste tous tes fichiers direct X et donne leurs versions, ca peut déjà t'indiquer si il n'y a pas un problême à ce niveau.


----------



## Arthemus (13 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Si il a marché la première fois, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'il ne remarche pas.
> 
> Je pense moi aussi à un problême Direct X: peut être un conflit entre versions de fichier différentes.
> Le problême c'est que quand tu désinstalles un jeu, généralement les fichiers direct X ne sont pas désinstallés. Tu peux utiliser la commande Dxdiag, dans le menu _*/Démarrer/exécuter*_,qui liste tous tes fichiers direct X et donne leurs versions, ca peut déjà t'indiquer si il n'y a pas un problême à ce niveau.


 

J'ai fait le diagnostic qui n'a trouvé aucun problème.
Je suis donc sous directX 9c alors que le jeu réclame du directX 8.

Quand je l'ai réinstallé hier, il m'a signalé, je m'en souviens maintenant, qu'il y avait une incompatibilité avec ma configuration et que cela pourrait créer des problèmes.
Mais là où je suis étonné, c'est que j'ai bien fait une partie qui fonctionnait.
Puis j'ai installé FarCry et depuis ....

Alors peut être que ce jeu ne tourne pas sous direct X 9 ????

Je comprends rien... c'est windows .... un jour ça marche, puis le lendemain c'est différent !​


----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2007)

Arthemus a dit:


> Je suis donc sous directX 9c alors que le jeu r&#233;clame du directX 8.
> 
> Alors peut &#234;tre que ce jeu ne tourne pas sous direct X 9 ????
> ​



C'est peut &#234;tre &#231;a: je me rappelle avoir eut le m&#234;me probl&#234;me avec PES5 qui ne fonctionnait pas sur  ma config PC de l'&#233;poque sous Direct X 9 (qui &#233;tait utilis&#233; par d'autres jeux alors que PES5 demandait Direct X 8). J'avais m&#234;me fait un multi boot avec une partoche uniquement d&#233;di&#233;s &#224; PES5 !!

Enfin, c'est effectivement les myst&#232;res de Windows. Je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller....


----------



## Arthemus (14 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller....



Erradiquons windows


----------



## cokoco (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Macbook Intel Core 2 Duo 2.16GHz, 2Go RAM, Intel chipset GMA 950.

J'ai installé Bootcamp sans problèmes, puis WinXP sans problemes, puis DirectX 9 sans problèmes

PROBLEME 1

Apres installation de Call of Duty 2, il apparait une "unrecoverable error" généré à cause de DirectX ? Jai rencontré cette erreur sur bcp de forums, malheureusement sans réponses.

PROBLEME 2 
Trackmania Nations & Tracjmania Sunrise s'installent et se lancent sans problemes, cependant la réactivité du clavier est d'une lenteur incroyable : il faut attendre 2 à 3 secondes apres avoir appuyer sur la touche 'droite' pour voir tourner le bolide. Probleme de driver clavier?

Merci pour vos avis et vos reponses

++

CoKo


----------



## greggorynque (15 Octobre 2007)

J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas que le clavier qui ne soit pas assez reactif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Octobre 2007)

Pour Call of Duty 2, r&#233;glage du probl&#232;me : acheter la version Mac


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4438488 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Call of Duty 2, réglage du problème : acheter la version Mac



c'est une solution qui coûte cher


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est une solution qui coûte cher



Tu vas te faire bannir, toi...  

Ce que je n'ai jamais compris, c'est pourquoi la version COD 3 n'a jamais été compatible Mac / PC, alors que la 4 est annoncée...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu vas te faire bannir, toi...



pourquoi ça, s'il a déjà acheté la version pc, je comprens qu'il n'aie pas envie d''acheter la version mac :mouais: 

mais je suppose que tu me faisais une farce ...
non ?!


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pourquoi ça, s'il a déjà acheté la version pc, je comprens qu'il n'aie pas envie d''acheter la version mac :mouais:
> 
> mais je suppose que tu me faisais une farce ...
> non ?!



Ben...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben...



je suis parfaitement d'accord avec ça  
mais ça n'empèche que c'est parfaitement normal de ne pas avoir envie d'acheter la version mac alors qu'on dispose de la version pc  

et à mon avis dans ce cas-ci, c'est un jeune switcheur qui aimerait utiliser ses anciens jeux pc sur son nouveau macbook


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Oui, dans ce contexte là, je comprend bien...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Octobre 2007)

C'est clair... mais je rate pas une occasion de rappeler que les versions Mac de ces jeux existent. 

Pour CoD 3, &#224; ma connaissance il est sorti que sur console. Pas sur Windows. Alors sur Mac, &#231;a risquait pas d'arriver ^^


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

exact ! pas de CoD pour pc non plus


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

C'est sympa &#224; vous deux de r&#233;p&#233;ter ce que j'ai dit. 

Je me demandais pourquoi la version 3 est sortie uniquement sur console, alors que ce n'est pas le cas de la pr&#233;c&#233;dente et de la suivante...

Enfin bon, c'est hors-sujet, je n'insiste pas.


Les 2 seules jeux que j'ai utilis&#233; sur mon MBP (voir mon profil), sur XP:
- *Medal Of Honor: Airborne* (cf. mon commentaire plus haut, qui rejoint parfaitement celui de Kromozom).
- *Berlin 1943*: techniquement aucun probl&#232;me (le jeu ne demande pas une grosse config), mais ce jeu est court et globalement ennuyeux...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

....  
mille excuses  

Moi déjà testé pas mal de jeux sur mon imac coreduo, et à part les tout derniers comme colin mcrae dirt ou bioshock, ça tourne très bien


----------



## remir (16 Octobre 2007)

Juste pour ceux que ca interesse, j ai essaye la demo de Call of Duty 4, et bien sur Macbook Pro 8600m GT 128 mo, c fluide meme en 1440x900 mais tout les reglages au minimum, autrement en 800x600 c est super jolie et agreable a jouer aussi. Ce jeux est truffer de detail dans le decor, et la demo vous permettra de vivre un moment en pleine guerre en Irak !


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Juste pour ceux que ca interesse, j ai essaye la demo de Call of Duty 4, et bien sur Macbook Pro 8600m GT 128 mo, c fluide meme en 1440x900 mais tout les reglages au minimum, autrement en 800x600 c est super jolie et agreable a jouer aussi. Ce jeux est truffer de detail dans le decor, et la demo vous permettra de vivre un moment en pleine guerre en Irak !



Tu as eu le courage de télécharger les 1,4 Go. 

Merci de ton commentaire, c'est prometteur pour la suite.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Merci de ton commentaire, c'est prometteur pour la suite.



d'accord avec toi  

les CoD ont toujours été des jeux que j':love:


----------



## LedZeFred (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

BootCamp, XP2, Logitech Momo Racing Force Feedback Wheel et Colin McRae 2005

J'ai installé le volant, il est reconnu et calibré, mais dans le jeu, c'est inconduisible : super violent, aucune progressivité, comme si il n'y avait que 2 positions : tout droit ou braqué à fond !

config.: 
Contrôleur LOGITECH MOMO RACING USB 
Direction: Analogigue 
Gas/frein: Analogique 
Inversion gaz/frein: non 
Direction G: Axe X1 
Direction D: Axe X1 
Gaz: Barre coulissante 1 (  au lieu de Axe Y1) 
Freins: Barre coulissante 1 (  au lieu de Axe Y1)

Avez vous une idée ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

j'ai aussi un momo et je n'ai jamais installé quoi que ce soit pour l'utiliser et ça marche nickel


----------



## LedZeFred (16 Octobre 2007)

Je vais essayer en supprimant tout pour voir


----------



## xao85 (16 Octobre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Juste pour ceux que ca interesse, j ai essaye la demo de Call of Duty 4, et bien sur Macbook Pro 8600m GT 128 mo, c fluide meme en 1440x900 mais tout les reglages au minimum, autrement en 800x600 c est super jolie et agreable a jouer aussi. Ce jeux est truffer de detail dans le decor, et la demo vous permettra de vivre un moment en pleine guerre en Irak !



quand même dégouté d'avoir la dernière carte graphique en date et de devoir mettre les réglages au minimum... :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

Tu peux monter les reglages mais il faut baisser la resolution. En tout cas la 860OM n'est pas la meilleure carte graphique, la 8700 lui met une pat&#233;e et les 8600 de salon encore plus, mais de toute facon seul le haut de gamme (fixe uniquement) permet actuellement de pousser les derniers jeux a fond (et encore pas tout le temps)


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'ai aussi un momo et je n'ai jamais installé quoi que ce soit pour l'utiliser et ça marche nickel



Bon je pense que c'est un problème de potentiomètre, il va falloir que je le renvoie et me faire rembourser


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

frederic87 a dit:


> Bon je pense que c'est un problème de potentiomètre, il va falloir que je le renvoie et me faire rembourser



effectivement, c'est pas chouette


----------



## remir (17 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as eu le courage de télécharger les 1,4 Go.
> 
> Bein en faite j ai telecharge la demo par Bitorrent, c'etait bien plus rapide que par le serveur FTP !
> 
> ...


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

rien du tout ... je pense  
il avaient même fait des tests sous vista et les jeux avec 1g 2g et 4g
le mieux est en 2g, les perfs avec 4g étant un peu moins bonnes (de l'ordre de 0,x % rassurez-vous)


----------



## remir (17 Octobre 2007)

Etonnant !! 

Par contre meme ayant repris le file de la discussion de Divoli au sujet des drivers les plus performant pour la 8600M GT, je n est finalement pas trouver reponse a ma question qui est: Y a til plus interessant que les drivers inclus dans Bootcamp 1.4 ? 

Et si oui, comment les installers car, la derniere fois j ai telecharger un "forceware" mais je n'est pas finalement chercher plus longtemps pour comprendre ou dezipper le contenu du dossier.

Sinon les drivers fournis par bootcamp sont deja pas mal, mais comme je disais pour COD 4, on sent que des fois la 8600 elle a du mal...


----------



## cokoco (18 Octobre 2007)

pour revenir au sujet... 

je pense pas que ce soit un probleme de performances,
seulement un probleme de compatibilité,
Pas de solution a l'horizon???, je continue mes investigations, bizarre, bizarre..
Cncernant CoD2, j'ai effectivement une version Win, et c'est un peu con de racheter le meme jeu version Mac.

++

CoKo


----------



## remir (19 Octobre 2007)

cokoco a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Macbook Intel Core 2 Duo 2.16GHz, 2Go RAM, Intel chipset GMA 950.
> 
> ...




Avant d avoir Macbook pro, j avais Macbook, et la demo de COD 2 etait passe sans probleme, avec la derniere version des drivers de bootcamp etc.. donc je pense que ca devrait marcher sur le tiens.

Mais, ton installation a fonctionne ? et apres tu peut pas le lancer ? Precise pour voir svp.

Et pour le clavier, bein la je vios pas trop... tu a essaye avec un clavier externe ? juste pour voir ?

j attend tes reponses

A+


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2007)

Perso, et m&#234;me si cela parait paradoxal, je ne me fie pas trop &#224; des d&#233;mos pour en tirer des conclusions.

Par le pass&#233;, et &#224; plusieurs reprises, je me suis retrouv&#233; avec des d&#233;mos qui "lagguaient" pas mal.

Et une fois le jeu final install&#233;, m&#234;me avec des r&#233;glages au max, le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne avait disparu et tout &#233;tait fluide.


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, et même si cela parait paradoxal, je ne me fie pas trop à des démos pour en tirer des conclusions.
> 
> Par le passé, et à plusieurs reprises, je me suis retrouvé avec des démos qui "lagguaient" pas mal.
> 
> Et une fois le jeu final installé, même avec des réglages au max, le phénomène avait disparu et tout était fluide.



Mon message n'avait rien à voir avec les jeux PC sur Mac, mais d'ordre général, je préfère le préciser. Désolé.


----------



## hendack (23 Octobre 2007)

Hello !

J'ai depuis un mois un Mac Pro avec boot camp et windows XP installé dessus : alors je l'avoue ça ne me sert QUE pour le jeu. En tout cas il le fait bien, tous mes jeux passes très bien, très fluide... du bonheur !


----------



## djgregb (23 Octobre 2007)

je viens de faire une ptite video de team fortress 2 sur mon imac24 ( nvidia 7600gt et 2 Go de ram en 1280 X 800 sans le HDR )
verdict comme vous pouvez le voir sur ma video, ça tourne plus que bien ( entre 50 et 150fps selon les details et maps )

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=aSK0FbjGY2E


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> je viens de faire une ptite video de team fortress 2 sur mon imac24 ( nvidia 7600gt et 2 Go de ram en 1280 X 800 sans le HDR )
> verdict comme vous pouvez le voir sur ma video, ça tourne plus que bien ( entre 50 et 150fps selon les details et maps )
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=aSK0FbjGY2E



cool  
il a l'air sympa ce jeu


----------



## BidoN974 (24 Octobre 2007)

bonjour a tous jai une ptite question a vous posez a propos des jeux !

sur le lien http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=r88Mb_R5XpY

on vois team fortress 2 tourner sur linux 

jaimerais bien jouer a ce jeux sur mon futur imac 20" avec la radeon HD2600

puis je ?

comment fait ton pour installer linux et le steam qui fonctionne sur le imac ?

PS: j'y connais encore rien a mac os no a linux

hehehe

je vous remerci !


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

Il faudra que tu installe bootcamp (CAD windows) sur une partition de ton DD ainsi tu pourras redemarer sous windows et avoir un PC normal te permettant de jouer


----------



## djgregb (24 Octobre 2007)

steam sous linux j'ai jamais testé et je sais pas si ça marche bien car il faut utiliser un logiciel comme crossover j'imagine...

tu t'embetera moins a installer windows pour y mettre steam et TF2


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> steam sous linux j'ai jamais testé et je sais pas si ça marche bien car il faut utiliser un logiciel comme crossover j'imagine...
> 
> tu t'embetera moins a installer windows pour y mettre steam et TF2



je pense qu'il existe steam pour linux


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

Je ne crois pas


----------



## BidoN974 (24 Octobre 2007)

le truc c'est que je preferais untilisé un linux plutot  qu'un windows

car sa me fait quand meme ch*** d'installer windows pour du jeux qui reste quand meme assez rare et puis je prefere linux a windows pour un nombre incalculable de raison

vu la video que j'ai poster sa alair de plutot bien marcher non ?


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

oui mais sur linux donc installe un linux si ca t'amuse mais TF2 n'existe pas en natif linux donc si c'est pour s'emmerder apres a bidouiller.....


----------



## djgregb (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je pense qu'il existe steam pour linux



non ça n'existe pas...
pour installer steam sur linux il faut utiliser crossover mais c'est pas en natif et ça marche pas tres bien ... ( deja tester il y a quelques temps )


----------



## divoli (29 Octobre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Si ca te dit un jour telecharge la demo et dit nous tes impressions, car moi je suis en 2go et je demande si ca changerai quelque chose d etre en 4go.




Bon finalement j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la demo de COD 4 ce WE (ce qui n'a pas &#233;t&#233; une mince affaire, &#233;tant donn&#233;e ma petite connexion ADSL ).

J'ai install&#233; la d&#233;mo, puis j'ai d'abord jou&#233; avec les r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut, ensuite en les r&#233;glant tous au max (et &#224; la r&#233;solution de l'&#233;cran).

Le jeux m'a paru tr&#232;s fluide. Enfin bon, pour le peu que j'ai pu jouer, parce que &#231;a tirait de tous les cot&#233;s et je me faisais zigouiller assez rapidement. 

Les MBP derniers mod&#232;les sont &#224; mon avis largement &#224; l'aise pour ce jeux, et tes 2 Go sont largement suffisant.

Quelques r&#232;gles de base (je suppose que tout le monde les connait, mais bon); pour les jeux:
- Jouer en &#233;tant sur l'adaptateur secteur (pas sur la batterie).
- Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me / Economiseur d'energie / R&#233;glages de l'adaptateur secteur / Optimisation -----> meilleurs performances.

Pour rappel, me concernant: MBP 15", 2,4 Ghz, nVidia 8600M 256 Mo, 4 Go de ram, WinXP SP2
(Je suis encore sur Tiger 10.4.10. avec BC 1.4).


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Tu le tournais a fond sans lag ???


----------



## divoli (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tu le tournais a fond sans lag ???




Absolument, il n'y avait aucun lag. Je suis allé un peu plus loin dans la démo de COD4, et le jeu est d'un grande fluidité. C'est encore plus impressionnant qu'avec Airborne, dans la mesure où les ennemis ont un comportement plus réactifs (dans Airborne, parfois, ils donnaient l'impression d'avoir un comportement passif, mais c'est le jeu qui est fait comme ça).

En tout cas, c'est impressionnant et ça donne envie de l'acheter.

Concernant les réglages graphiques que j'ai selectionné:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...g508/8471/screenshot002vt6.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

La tu me seche car avec ma 7600GS de salon (pourtant theoriquement plus puissante que la 8600MGT) je ne tournais pas le jeu a fond....

Tu a mis de l'AA et la HDR (car si c'est le cas je suis sur les rotules la...)

EDIT:


Ben ecoute je suis impression&#233;...

Tu es sur que l'AA n'est pas desactiv&#233; dans les drivers NVidia ???

Tu peux tester la DEMO de CRYSIS STP ???


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

la GS plus rapide que la GT :mouais: 

vraiment pas convaincu


----------



## xao85 (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci Divoli, ça me rassure, car si mes souvenirs sont bon j'avais vu sur ce topique que ça laguait et qu'il fallait baissé les graphismes. :mouais:
Par contre mes 128Mo de mémoire viéo seront peut-être juste!


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> la GS plus rapide que la GT :mouais:
> 
> vraiment pas convaincu



La GS de salon oui, et pas qu'un peu  et pour faire plaisir a certains je vais preciser qu'elle a 512Mo


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Octobre 2007)

J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; r&#233;agir juste avant, mais je me suis dit que &#231;a serait petit de ma part


----------



## greggorynque (30 Octobre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4455829 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; r&#233;agir juste avant, mais je me suis dit que &#231;a serait petit de ma part



je t'attendais pourtant  

gna gna et en tout cas COD4 a mis a genoux mes fameux 512Mo 


divoli il en a que 256


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

la 8800gt vient de sortir, c'est une pure bombe
et j'ai lu que le futur haut de gamme mobile chez nvidia serait un d&#233;riv&#233; de cette carte  

si c'est vrai, &#231;a sent peut-&#234;tre bon pour les futurs MBP, qui auront enfin une carte digne de ce nom :love:

parce qu' y'a rien &#224; dire, mais la 8600, c'est quand m&#234;me pas le top


----------



## divoli (30 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> je t'attendais pourtant
> 
> gna gna et en tout cas COD4 a mis a genoux mes fameux 512Mo
> 
> ...



Si ce n'est que sous XP, cette CG est reconnue comme en ayant 512. J'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; &#224; ce sujet, je ne suis pas le seul &#224; l'avoir constat&#233;...







Toumak a dit:


> parce qu' y'a rien &#224; dire, mais la 8600, c'est quand m&#234;me pas le top



En m&#234;me temps, jouer sur un ordinateur portable, d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, c'est pas le top non plus. Si l'on veut &#234;tre vraiment tr&#232;s exigeant, comme le faisait remarquer tr&#232;s justement Kromozom pr&#233;c&#233;demment, autant acheter une console. 

D'apr&#232;s les quelques jeux et d&#233;mos que j'ai pu utilis&#233;, je trouve que cette CG s'en sort tr&#232;s bien, et m&#234;me constat avec d'autres logiciels demandant de la 3D. La seule chose qui m'agace est que les drivers n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; mis-&#224;-jour depuis fin mai (si l'on s'en tient &#224; ceux apport&#233;s par bootcamp 1.x), bien que je n'ai pour le moment pas eu &#224; en souffrir. A voir si la version 2 de bootcamp apporte des m&#224;j pour les pilotes de cette CG...

Pour le reste, c'est clair qu'elle finira &#224; terme par &#234;tre d&#233;pass&#233;e pour les jeux &#224; venir, on le sait bien. Ce n'est pas grave dans mon cas, je ne suis pas &#224; proprement dit un gros joueur.


----------



## Bibi75 (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 
Est-ce que les drivers pour les cartes graphiques du Mac Pro (avec Boot Camp) sont optimis&#233;s pour jouer sur Windows XP ?


----------



## remir (31 Octobre 2007)

Et bien merci Divoli, d avoir fait ce test, je vais donc m empressez des changez mes parametres 
- Préférences Système / Economiseur d'energie / Réglages de l'adaptateur secteur / Optimisation -----> meilleurs performances.

Et refaire un test...

Pour infos, j'ai installer GTA vice city et jai acheter un joystick, et bien c est parfait, mieux que sur PS2, a moi les mauvaises actions sur du Kool and the Gang !

Et pas mieux que Divoli, je suis tres satisfait de cette 8600M GT, pour un portable de ce gabarit c'est du 4 etoiles !

Et c est juste ! Sous XP il y a 512 mo de VRAM et sur AHT aussi !







divoli a dit:


> Bon finalement j'ai téléchargé la demo de COD 4 ce WE (ce qui n'a pas été une mince affaire, étant donnée ma petite connexion ADSL ).
> 
> J'ai installé la démo, puis j'ai d'abord joué avec les réglages par défaut, ensuite en les réglant tous au max (et à la résolution de l'écran).
> 
> ...


----------



## divoli (31 Octobre 2007)

remir a dit:


> - Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me / Economiseur d'energie / R&#233;glages de l'adaptateur secteur / Optimisation -----> meilleurs performances.



L&#224;, j'ai dit une &#226;nerie. :rose:

C'est un conseil valable quand on joue sur MacOS X. Mais il n'aura, je pense, aucun effet si on joue sur la partition bootcamp (sur Windows, donc).

Je rappelle par ailleurs qu'il est en outre n&#233;cessaire, sur Windows, de faire des maintenances avec les outils propos&#233;es par cet OS, afin de conserver ses performances (notamment d&#233;fragmenter...).


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

Le G92 pour la 8800M GTX...

Tanguy Andrillon | 31/10/2007 | 10:59:57
Le nouveau processeur G92 gravé en 65 nm qui équipe la GeForce 8800 GT pourrait bien prendre place dans les ordinateurs portables. Evidemment, les fréquences seront revues à la baisse pour abaisser le TDP aux alentours des 35 Watts. La carte graphique serait baptisée GeForce 8800M GTX, elle serait compatible avec le format MXM, le PCI Express 2.0 et disposerait de 512 ou 256 Mo de GDDR3. On parle déjà d'une annonce pour le 19 novembre 2007.

Le secteur des cartes graphiques pour portables souffre d'un manque de concurrence, le couple AMD/ATI n'ayant rien proposé depuis la Mobility Radeon X1900 invisible sur le marché. Après la GeForce Go 7950 GTX, NVIDIA s'est juste contenté de sortir les GeForce 8600M GT et 8700M GT, des cartes de milieu de gamme qui offrent des performances plutôt moyennes. La GeForce 8800M GTX devrait remettre les pendules à l'heure.

lu sur Matbe


----------



## Grichka (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait test&#233; la demo de Crysis ?

Je l'ai essay&#233; sur mon iMac alu 2,8ghz, 2go de ram, avec la ati radeon 2600 pro HD 256mo et sa ne marche pas bien du tout (sous win xp pro sp2).

En effet, sa rame &#224; mort d&#232;s le lancement du jeu, c'est &#224; dire que m&#234;me les s&#233;quences d'animation des logos constructeurs (EA, nvidia etc...) au d&#233;but du jeu, rame &#224; fond avec un son qui saute sans arret....

Je fais tourner bioshock &#224; fond en 1920x1200 et la je bloque sur de vulgaire logo ??

Je ne peux pas le croire !


----------



## greggorynque (31 Octobre 2007)

Va dans les options et desactive l'AA
ensuite baisse certaine soptions (les effets)

Ca devrais tourner quand m&#234;me car il tourne sur mon PC un poil moins puissant...

Met a jour tes drivers aussi


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Va dans les options et desactive l'AA
> ensuite baisse certaine soptions (les effets)
> 
> Ca devrais tourner quand même car il tourne sur mon PC un poil moins puissant...
> ...



oui, mets à jour tes drivers
et baisse l'AA et aussi la qualité des ombres
ça pompe un max


----------



## greggorynque (31 Octobre 2007)

Il tourne quand m&#234;me et il est vraiment super... (enfin la demo)

J'adore l'IA qui parle cor&#233;en en niveau max, et la facon qu'ils ont de partir en lachant des rafales au hasard...

Par contre d&#232;s qu'on sait utiliser la nanosuite et les couvert, m&#234;me en diff max la demo devient TRES TRES simple....


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

moi j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; pas dl la d&#233;mo sous peine d'&#234;tre frustr&#233; vu que &#231;a tournera jamais sur mon imac  

donc il me reste juste &#224; attendre un petit imac quad core avec une 8800MGTX en option :love: 

...

quoi ?!  on peut r&#234;ver non 

tiens au fait, cette future carte &#233;tant au format mxm, il serait pas possible (si on la trouve) de la mettre dans le pr&#233;c&#233;dent imac 24" ?


----------



## greggorynque (31 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi j'ai préféré pas dl la démo sous peine d'être frustré vu que ça tournera jamais sur mon imac
> 
> donc il me reste juste à attendre un petit imac quad core avec une 8800MGTX en option :love:
> 
> ...


Si apple fournit le support et les drivers ce qui n'est pas gagné surtout que ce famaux format MxM semble un peu au point mort...


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Si apple fournit le support et les drivers ce qui n'est pas gagné surtout que ce famaux format MxM semble un peu au point mort...



ok pour les drivers
...
tien au fait, tu devrais pas mettre à jour ta signature


----------



## greggorynque (31 Octobre 2007)

h&#233;h&#233; il y en a qui suivent... oui


----------



## Grichka (31 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, mets &#224; jour tes drivers
> et baisse l'AA et aussi la qualit&#233; des ombres
> &#231;a pompe un max



Ouaip je veux bien, sauf que je ne suis m&#234;me pas rentrer dans le jeu !!
La sa rame lors des s&#233;quences vid&#233;os du genre, le logo EA qui mets 10 secondes &#224; s'afficher image par image, ou pareil pour le logo nvidia !!! Apr&#232;s c'est le menu du jeu qui rame &#224; mort, donc impossible de rentrer dans une partie...

Me driver sont normalement &#224; jour, mais je vais regarder &#231;a quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> héhé il y en a qui suivent... oui



ben voilà qui est mieux


----------



## maverick1984 (1 Novembre 2007)

Quelqu'un saurait me dire si bootcamp fonctionne "bien" ( bugs &#233;ventuels) avec l&#233;opard???


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Quelqu'un saurait me dire si bootcamp fonctionne "bien" ( bugs éventuels) avec léopard???



question bizarre ... :mouais: 

bootcamp ou l'assistant bootcamp ?

bootcamp (donc windows) marche comme windows marche :rateau: ça n'a rien à voir avec leopard

l'assistant bootcamp a à voir avec leopard, mais n'a pas l'air de poser beaucoup de soucis  

au fait, pourquoi tu poses ça ici comme question ?! :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Dîtes, ya personne qui a essayé Crysis???


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> D&#238;tes, ya personne qui a essay&#233; Crysis???


Pas sur mac...

Mais il tournera sur la MBP puisque mon PC equivalent le tourne...

Textures medium, objets high, physique en High (c'est geant de voir les cabane se decomposer en 1000 morceaux et les arbres tomber) et eau en high le reste en low ou medium

800x600 (et oui pour monter les textures il fallait baisser la resolution)

Cen'est pas hyper fluide mais ca tourne pas mal (qques petites chutes de framerate)


Je vous conseille de l'essayer, la nanosuite est super (j'adore l'invisibilit&#233 l'IA au top (meme si parfois bugg&#233;e), les graphismes tr&#232;s bon (meme en medium ca defonce farcry) la physique de haute vol&#233;e, et la mise en sc&#232;ne est bonne...

Le syst&#232;me permettant de customiser les armes est jouissif, j'adore le double piustolets silencieux avec pointeurs lasers...

Vu qu'elle est assez courte (la demo) je l'ai refaite 4 fois en variant l'ordre des objectifs, utilisant differentes strat&#233;gies, possibilit&#233;s de la nanosuite, differents v&#233;hicules,...

Et la meilleure technique, m&#234;me en difficult&#233; delta, c'est si vous vous fites reperez d'attendre les renforts, et de tirer dans le petit bidon d'essence a l'arri&#232;re de leur hummer ca tuera tous les renforts d'un coup 
Vous allez adorer les pneus qui s'explosent et la v&#233;g&#233;tation qui s'&#233;ccarte sur votre passage...


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Le système permettant de customiser les armes est jouissif, j'adore le double piustolets silencieux avec pointeurs lasers...



mon dieu


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

non tu verras c'est sympa, tu a l'arme de cot&#233; et un cercle autour de chaque point de customisation

canon (le silencieux rend l'arme TRES TRES molle )     (mais silencieuse)     (heureusement hein )

tir auxiliaire (lance grenade, balle somnif&#232;re,...)

accessoire (torche ou laser

vis&#233;e (standard optique, Zomm de combat, lunette sniper, .....)

....

Dans la d&#233;mo il n'y a pas tout mais j'ai vu qu'on pouvais mettre la lunette de sniper au fusil a pompe dans une video


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> 800x600 (et oui pour monter les textures il fallait baisser la resolution)



Mon dieu!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ca existe encore de telle résolution! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

Ben si l'ordi n'arrive pas à suivre niveau config, tu te retrouves dans cette résolution...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si l'ordi n'arrive pas à suivre niveau config, tu te retrouves dans cette résolution...



Pour le mode very high sur la meilleur carte graphique actuelle il ne tourne qu'en 1280X1024 et SANS AA...... 

Le retour des petites resolutions


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

Ben en même temps (je parle pour les jeux en général), il faut bien que les éditeurs arrivent à vendre leurs produits. S'ils ne développent des jeux que pour des config que quasiment personne n'a, cela devient absurde...


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pour le mode very high sur la meilleur carte graphique actuelle il ne tourne qu'en 1280X1024 et SANS AA......
> 
> Le retour des petites resolutions



et encore, il paraît que comme pour UT2004, toutes les options graphiques ne sont pas dispos dans la démo


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et encore, il paraît que comme pour UT2004, toutes les options graphiques ne sont pas dispos dans la démo



Pfff c'est lamentable... Yen a marre de payer des fortunes des machines qui ne font même pas tourner tt à fond!


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pfff c'est lamentable... Yen a marre de payer des fortunes des machines qui ne font même pas tourner tt à fond!



je suis assez d'accord avec toi


----------



## Capmari (1 Novembre 2007)

Petite question, je sais que ce n'est pas le forum ad&#233;quat, mais je voudrais savoir si "The nomad soul" (jeu sublime) fonctionne sous  Bootcamp et surtout Parallels Desktop (c'est surtout ca qui m'int&#233;resse).

Merci


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mon dieu





Capmari a dit:


> Petite question, je sais que ce n'est pas le forum adéquat, mais je voudrais savoir si "The nomad soul" (jeu sublime) fonctionne sous  Bootcamp et surtout Parallels Desktop (c'est surtout ca qui m'intéresse).
> 
> Merci


Bootcamp oui si ta machine correspond au critère du jeu.

Parallels, non si c'est un jeu directx 9. Sinon il fonctionnera peut être.


----------



## maverick1984 (2 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> question bizarre ... :mouais:
> 
> bootcamp ou l'assistant bootcamp ?
> 
> ...



Ben je savais pas trop ou poster a question alors:rose: 
Désolé pour le désorde :rateau: 
mais merci Toumak


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> bootcamp (donc windows) marche comme windows marche :rateau: ça n'a rien à voir avec leopard
> 
> l'assistant bootcamp a à voir avec leopard, mais n'a pas l'air de poser beaucoup de soucis



Oui, enfin bon, il faut le dire vite, ça. 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191645


----------



## Toumak (2 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon, il faut le dire vite, ça.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191645



 
 

c'est vrai que ça fait quelques temps que je suis plus allé dans le forum windows sur mac


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

Des bugs de jeunesse, ça devrait s'arranger avec les prochaines màj...


----------



## Toumak (2 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Des bugs de jeunesse, ça devrait s'arranger avec les prochaines màj...



comme toujours, ce sont les premiers qui essuient les plâtres  
mais qu'est-ce qu'il est bon ce plâtre :love:


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> comme toujours, ce sont les premiers qui essuient les plâtres
> mais qu'est-ce qu'il est bon ce plâtre :love:


----------



## Capmari (3 Novembre 2007)

Tarul c'est un jeu compatible direct X 6 ...  
J'ai mes chances avec PD ?


----------



## sebneb (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait jouer au dernier Collin Mc Rae sous XP sur un MAC ?

J'ai un IMAC 20" 2.4Ghz. 
Si quelqu'un a réussi, pourrait-il expliquer ce qu'il a fait pour y parvenir...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aekold (7 Novembre 2007)

Divoli, j'ai une question à te poser : Est ce que sur ton MBP tu constates que l'image se saccade dans certains jeux ou lorsque tu regardes certaines vidéos ? Comme si les pilotes graphiques n'étaient pas optimum sur le MBP. Parce qu'on est déjà 4 à constater ce problèmes et je trouve ça un poil gênant, surtout quand je joue à Prey. Parce que le jeux est super rapide, mais il y a ces vieux bogues d'affichage qui n'ont pas lieu d'être.


----------



## divoli (7 Novembre 2007)

Aekold a dit:


> Divoli, j'ai une question &#224; te poser : Est ce que sur ton MBP tu constates que l'image se saccade dans certains jeux ou lorsque tu regardes certaines vid&#233;os ? Comme si les pilotes graphiques n'&#233;taient pas optimum sur le MBP. Parce qu'on est d&#233;j&#224; 4 &#224; constater ce probl&#232;mes et je trouve &#231;a un poil g&#234;nant, surtout quand je joue &#224; Prey. Parce que le jeux est super rapide, mais il y a ces vieux bogues d'affichage qui n'ont pas lieu d'&#234;tre.



Je suis mal plac&#233; pour donner un tel avis, dans la mesure o&#249; je joue assez peu.

J'ai jou&#233; &#224; 2 jeux: _Berlin 1943_ et _Metal of Honor : Airborne_. Je n'ai vu aucun ralentissement, aucune saccade. Une parfaite fluidit&#233;. 
J'ai essay&#233; la d&#233;mo de_ Call of Duty 4_, et l&#224; c'est la m&#234;me chose; on voit que la carte graphique est tr&#232;s &#224; l'aise. 
A chaque fois j'avais choisi les options graphiques au maximum et en pleine r&#233;solution.

L&#224;, j'ai commenc&#233; _Death to Spies_, et je retrouve la m&#234;me fluidit&#233; (mais bon, je n'en suis qu'au tout d&#233;but).

Concernant les vid&#233;os, je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me de saccade ou un quelconque dysfonctionnement,  ni sur les jeux, ni sur les vid&#233;os d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale. Sauf parfois quand je vais sur internet, mais l&#224; je pense que c'est ma connexion qui a du mal &#224; suivre.

Un site qui pr&#233;sente les diff&#233;rentes CG, ainsi que les diff&#233;rents portables (ici une pr&#233;sentation du dernier MBP 2,4 Ghz):
http://fr.notebookcheck.com/Critique-du-Apple-MacBook-Pro-15-Santa-Rosa.5363.0.html

Maintenant, concernant les pilotes, j'ai toujours ceux dat&#233;s de fin mai.
Il serait int&#233;ressant de savoir si Leopard en apporte de nouveaux, via bootcamp.

Pour rappel, j'ai un MBP 2,4 Ghz...


----------



## Aekold (8 Novembre 2007)

Tu joues sous Windows ? Les saccades viennent peut être du disque dur en 5400 Tr/Min, même si je trouve ça bizarre. Ensuite je sais pas si le terme saccade est le bon, c'est un peu difficile à définir. C'est comme si l'écran ne synchronisait pas assez vite les lignes verticales et horizontale. Pourtant j'active toujours les options du types : Synchronize Verticals Frames... etc

Je trouverais surement une réponse à mes questions en bidouillant un peu.
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.


----------



## divoli (8 Novembre 2007)

Oui, depuis que j'ai mon MBP je n'ai joué que sous XP, sur la partition bootcamp. J'ai aussi le DD à 5400 rpm, et peut-être que j'aurais les mêmes problèmes que toi avec les jeux que tu utilises.
Une solution serait d'essayer depuis un DD externe à 7200 rpm...


----------



## Aekold (8 Novembre 2007)

Oui, je vais surement essayer avec un DD Externe 7200 tr/min en FW800.


----------



## divoli (8 Novembre 2007)

Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si l'on peut installer Windows sur un DD externe, de sorte que la partition soit bootable. Par contre, cela est possible sans probl&#232;me avec MacOS X.


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si l'on peut installer Windows sur un DD externe, de sorte que la partition soit bootable. Par contre, cela est possible sans problème avec MacOS X.



non non  

Salut divoli


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2007)

HS on: Merde 2999e post et jpeux plus te bouler... Raaaaa!  HS off

Heureux de voir cher Divoli que notre magnifique 8600m GT fais des prouesses sur call of duty 4... Par contre as-tu remarqué une amélioration depuis la mise à jour concernant la carte graphique ???


----------



## divoli (8 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non non
> 
> Salut divoli



Qui êtes-vous, Monsieur ?  

 

Pour Windows, je m'en doutais un peu. Par contre, cela marche très bien avec OS X installé sur un DD externe (avec des jeux en version Mac, donc).



xao85 a dit:


> Heureux de voir cher Divoli que notre magnifique 8600m GT fais des prouesses sur call of duty 4... Par contre as-tu remarqué une amélioration depuis la mise à jour concernant la carte graphique ???



Quelle mise-à-jour ? Je te rappelle que j'ai toujours bootcamp 1.4 avec des pilotes qui datent de mai 2007. :hein: 

Ce que j'aurais voulu savoir, c'est si bootcamp 2 apportent de nouveaux pilotes pour cette carte.


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Qui êtes-vous, Monsieur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, pour os x, non souci  

pour les drivers, je pense pas que la version en apporte de nouveaux  
(on en aurait sûrement parlé)


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Qui êtes-vous, Monsieur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A oui je parlais de la mise à jour sous mac OS X dans un topique boot camp! :rateau:

Oki je sorts! :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (11 Novembre 2007)

J'ai lu sur le forum de mac4ever que crysis passait en m&#233;dium sur ma configue!!! Et il parait que c'est d&#233;j&#224; super beau! :rateau: 
Sur la configuration audessus (avec la carte &#224; 256Mo) certains d&#233;tailles passent en hight
... toujours d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu. 
Qui a dit que la 8600M GT &#233;tait une petite carte?

source: http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/crysis-demo-test-sur-macbook-pro-22ghz-vt27321.html


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas pu tester Crysis (la d&#233;mo est vraiment trop lourde &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger pour moi), mais &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas.

Avec le MBP 2,4 Ghz, on met directement les options au max et en pleine r&#233;solution (pas de chichi), et roule ma poule... :style:


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai lu sur le forum de mac4ever que crysis passait en médium sur ma configue!!! Et il parait que c'est déjà super beau! :rateau:
> Sur la configuration audessus (avec la carte à 256Mo) certains détailles passent en hight
> ... toujours d'après ce que j'ai lu.
> Qui a dit que la 8600M GT était une petite carte?
> ...



Ouaip j'en avais parlé il devrais tourner sans trop de pb en medium avec la physique et 2/3 babiolles en High... Mais en petite reso et surtout sans filtrages...


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu tester Crysis (la démo est vraiment trop lourde à télécharger pour moi), mais ça ne m'étonne pas.
> 
> Avec le MBP 2,4 Ghz, on met directement les options au max et en pleine résolution (pas de chichi), et roule ma poule... :style:



sur crysis ? A fond ?? tu rigoles j'espere 

aucune carte même de salon ne la tourne a fond......


----------



## xao85 (11 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> sur crysis ? A fond ?? tu rigoles j'espere
> 
> aucune carte même de salon ne la tourne a fond......



Mais si les cartes qui sortiront dans 6 mois je te jure qu'elles le passeront à fond!


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Mais si les cartes qui sortiront dans 6 mois je te jure qu'elles le passeront à fond!



Meme pas sur, le premier farcry a recu 4 patch qui l'ont amélioré graphiquement tout en le rendant de plus en plus gourman et il a fallu attendre 2 ans et des bananes pour le tourner rellement a fon avec AA, filtres et HDR 
Idem pour crysis qui recevra son patch directX 10.1 qui le rendra plus gourmand...

Et actuellement en 1280 sans filtres il est injouable en directX 10..... Meme avec un 8800 Ultra
Donc je ne suis pas sur que même les prochaines cartes haut de gamme soient capables de le tourner en 1600*1200 en very High avec AA X16 et filtrages textures max

Tu as peux être raison mais rien n'est moins sur...


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> sur crysis ? A fond ?? tu rigoles j'espere
> 
> aucune carte même de salon ne la tourne a fond......



Peut-être pas tout à fond sur Crysis, j'exagère un peu... 


Mais cette CG s'en sort globalement bien (regarde le dernier commentaire du lien indiqué par Xao85).


----------



## xao85 (11 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Meme pas sur, le premier farcry a recu 4 patch qui l'ont amélioré graphiquement tout en le rendant de plus en plus gourman et il a fallu attendre 2 ans et des bananes pour le tourner rellement a fon avec AA, filtres et HDR
> Idem pour crysis qui recevra son patch directX 10.1 qui le rendra plus gourmand...
> 
> Et actuellement en 1280 sans filtres il est injouable en directX 10..... Meme avec un 8800 Ultra
> ...



Dites les concepteurs ils ont quoi comme carte graphique??? :rateau:


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Dites les concepteurs ils ont quoi comme carte graphique??? :rateau:



Oui, parfois je me pose la question de l'intérêt de sortir des jeux qui demandent des configs que quasiment personne ne possède. Cela frise l'absurdité, techniquement et commercialement parlant...


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Dites les concepteurs ils ont quoi comme carte graphique??? :rateau:



heho je critique pas la 8600, qui reste une bonn carte d'ordi portable 

Les devs, ils programment a l'aveuglettes, cr&#233;ent les monde 3D non textur&#233;s, les textures a part Ect...

Et ils n'ont besoins de bonnes becannes que pour le debug, sachant qu'ils ont des drivers personnels hypers performants.... (Et parfois un bon quand SLI  )Ne perdez pas de vue qu'un drivers de CG, c'est tr&#232;s complexe et se doit d'&#234;tre polyvalent.... Mais qu'il est possible de cr&#233;er un driver sne tournant que sous un jeu bien plus facilement....


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

En clair, ils ne sont pas très en phase avec la réalité du parc informatique existant, même en ne prenant en compte que les machines les plus récentes.

Après, il ne faut pas s'étonner.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En clair, ils ne sont pas très en phase avec la réalité du parc informatique existant, même en ne prenant en compte que les machines les plus récentes.
> 
> Après, il ne faut pas s'étonner.



Crysis reste un très bon jeu, même tout au mini...

C'est le sentiment de frustrations qui se découle des capacités maximales du jeu qui est négatif, pas le fait que le jeu puisse être très beau....

Si les joueurs arretaient la masturbation graphique, ca ralerais beaucoup moins sur les forums (même si je suis taquin et que je vais régulièrement leur rappeller que les jeux ne tournent  pas a fond...)

Bref, mais n'insultez pas crytex pour monter le niveau de finition, tant mieux... Et ce n'est pas parceque vos MBP ne tournent pas le jeu  a fond que vous devez les traiter d'ecervellés...


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Si les joueurs arretaient la masturbation graphique, ca ralerais beaucoup moins sur les forums (m&#234;me si je suis taquin et que je vais r&#233;guli&#232;rement leur rappeller que les jeux ne tournent  pas a fond...)



Mais ce sont surtout les d&#233;veloppeurs et les fabricants de CG qui la stimulent, cette "masturbation graphique", en rendant toutes ces CG de plus en plus vite obsol&#232;tes. Cela d&#233;passe largement le d&#233;bat "ordinateur portable / poste fixe"...


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

je plussoie ce que dit greggorynque  

la 8600 ne sera JAMAIS assez puissante pour fairr tourner crysis dans de bonnes condititons au delà du 1024x768  

je sais pas si vous avez lu des tests, mais la 8600GTS est nulle part
et le 8600M pour portable est encore moins puissante ...


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je plussoie ce que dit greggorynque
> 
> la 8600 ne sera JAMAIS assez puissante pour fairr tourner crysis dans de bonnes condititons au del&#224; du 1024x768
> 
> ...



Ben j'en reviens &#224; ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit pr&#233;c&#233;demment. Au del&#224; d'un certain niveau d'exigences, on passe sur console de jeux. Sinon ce type de commentaire et de comparaison va vite devenir absurde.

Attendre &#233;norm&#233;ment d'un ordinateur portable, pour jouer sur des jeux demandant beaucoup de ressources, n'est &#224; mon sens pas digne d'un esprit sens&#233;.

Il faut juger cette CG en relativisant et en la remettant dans son contexte. Pour ce que l'on peut attendre d'un ordinateur portable (et pas seulement pour les jeux), cette CG me semble irr&#233;prochable (hormis ses drivers qui n'&#233;voluent pas sur Mac).


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben j'en reviens à ce qui a été dit précédemment. Au delà d'un certain niveau d'exigences, on passe sur console de jeux. Sinon ce type de commentaire et de comparaison va vite devenir absurde.
> 
> Attendre énormément d'un ordinateur portable, pour jouer sur des jeux demandant beaucoup de ressources, n'est à mon sens pas digne d'un esprit sensé.
> 
> Il faut juger cette CG en relativisant et en la remettant dans son contexte. Pour ce que l'on peut attendre d'un ordinateur portable (et pas seulement pour les jeux), cette CG me semble irréprochable (hormis ses drivers qui n'évoluent pas sur Mac).



je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi  

je ne faisais que remettre les choses au clair, en disant qu'il ne faut pas attendre des miracle de la 8600

le reste, ...  

ceux qui se plaignaient continueront à se plaindre et les autres seront comblés, comme toujours


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Oui, je pense que l'on est globalement d'accord. Des miracles, peut-&#234;tre pas, mais les performances sont bel et bien l&#224;.

Cette CG s'en sort tr&#232;s bien pour les jeux actuels; j'ai pu moi-m&#234;me le v&#233;rifier et faire des commentaires en ce sens.

C'est certainement la meilleure CG actuellement commercialis&#233;e pour les ordinateurs portables (la 8700M, malgr&#233; ce qu'en dit nVidia, n'est gu&#232;re plus performante).

Apr&#232;s, c'est clair qu'elle a certainement ses limites. Mais pour le moment je ne les ai pas atteintes, dans aucun des jeux que j'ai install&#233; (Berlin 1943, MoH Airbornes, CoD 4 en d&#233;mo, Death to Spies...).

C'est aussi clair qu'&#224; terme, d'autres CG plus performantes suivront. C'est ainsi.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, je pense que l'on est globalement d'accord. Des miracles, peut-être pas, mais les performances sont bel et bien là.
> 
> Cette CG s'en sort très bien pour les jeux actuels; j'ai pu moi-même le vérifier et faire des commentaires en ce sens.
> 
> ...



La 8700 et la 2600 mettent quand même plus de 20% dans la vue a la 8600GT


Au fait pour crysis..... 

http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/21/IMG0021351.gif

Voila, pour les perf a fond.... Et sachez que la 8600MGT est moins puissante que la 8600GTS testée 

C'est pas pour raler contre la CG du MBP ou contre les jeux trops gourmand que je montre ca mais pour remettre les choses en place......


----------



## xao85 (11 Novembre 2007)

Et dîtes moi par rapport à ma X1600 256 Mo de mon ancien macbook pro(qui était un core duo) elle est quand même mieux??? Nan parceque sinon je revends mon macbook pro et je reviens à l'ancien...


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Et d&#238;tes moi par rapport &#224; ma X1600 256 Mo de mon ancien macbook pro(qui &#233;tait un core duo) elle est quand m&#234;me mieux??? Nan parceque sinon je revends mon macbook pro et je reviens &#224; l'ancien...


Ben oui gros malin 

En m&#234;me temps si tu es un gros joueur tu te prend un PC ou une console (Wiii PowAAAA)


----------



## divoli (12 Novembre 2007)

Mais vous &#234;tes incroyables, vous deux (Greggo et Toumak). 

Franchement, et sans dire &#231;a m&#233;chamment, quelle cr&#233;dibilit&#233; vous avez dans vos commentaires, vis-&#224;-vis d'une CG que vous ne connaissez pas en pratique et que vous n'avez jamais test&#233; ? :mouais:

Vous avez un MacBook Pro entre les mains ? Oui ? Non ?

Est-ce que moi, je balance un post pour chiader sur la carte graphique de l'iMac ? Non, aucun int&#233;r&#234;t ni aucune l&#233;gitimit&#233;, je laisse ceux qui en poss&#232;dent un faire des commentaires &#233;clair&#233;s.

Ceux qui ont ce MBP, comme moi, et qui donc parlent en connaissance de cause, en sont plut&#244;t contents. C'est ce que je constate en surfant sur les diff&#233;rents sites Mac.

Maintenant si vous vous basez sur de vagues tests assez exp&#233;ditifs que l'on trouve sur certains sites, libre &#224; vous.

Ce topic d&#233;rive de plus en plus vers un concours de celui qui a la plus grosse. Aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.

Alors qu'il est pr&#233;vu pour savoir si l'on rencontre des probl&#232;mes avec tel ou tel  jeu sur Windows via bootcamp. Et que l'on donne ses impressions en ayant utilis&#233; sa propre machine.

Je ne cherche pas &#224; d&#233;fendre cette carte graphique. Je constate simplement qu'elle tient la route dans les jeux que j'ai test&#233;, et c'est &#231;a qui peut int&#233;resser ou aider d'autres utilisateurs.

Que d'autres jeux ne passeront pas, c'est fort possible. 

Que d'autres CG mobiles soient plus performantes, pour le moment ce n'est pas le cas sur Mac. La CG 8800M de chez nVidia, pour le moment on s'en tape, elle n'&#233;quipe actuellement aucun Mac.

Je vous rappelle de m&#234;me qu'aucun portable Mac n'est &#233;quip&#233;e de la nVidia 8700M (qui pr&#233;sente d'ailleurs tellement peu de diff&#233;rence avec la 8600M qu'elle est pass&#233;e quasiment inaper&#231;ue m&#234;me cot&#233; PC, qu'Apple n'a pas daign&#233; l'int&#233;grer dans la r&#233;cente m&#224;j des MBP, et qu'nVidia est rapidement pass&#233;e &#224; la 8800M), et que la 2600 d'ATI se trouve dans les postes fixes (certains iMac).

L'utilisateur qui passe par ce topic, il aimerait bien savoir si tel ou tel jeux va bien marcher sur sa machine. Moins sur une machine qu'il n'a pas, et pas du tout sur une machine qui de toute fa&#231;on n'existe pas chez Apple.

Cela aussi, c'est remettre les choses &#224; leur place.


----------



## sleb (12 Novembre 2007)

Bonsouair a tous  

j'ai testé la démo de crysis sur mon iMac avec la 2600pro et 1Go de ram
le jeu se met automatiquement en détail moyen avec aucun filtrage, et avec une réso 1024... eh bin ca marche bien... au début quand il n'y a pas d'ennemi, et qu'on ne doit pas se servir de son arme... car ca se complique ensuite... ca lague a mort des que des coreens assoiffés de sang (!!!) se présentent a vous...
Mais il faut relativiser... ce n'est encore qu'une démo, les développeurs promettent une version finalisée plus aboutie en terme de performance. Et je suis bien conscient que la radeon 2600 n'est pas LA carte ultime...
Bref Crysis est un jeu hors norme, dont la gourmandise n'a d'egal que ses somptueux graphismes...
Moi, quand je veux du framerate, je me fais un gros plaisir en rejouant a halflife 2 ou maxpayne 2 par ex


----------



## greggorynque (12 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais vous êtes incroyables, vous deux (Greggo et Toumak).
> 
> Franchement, et sans dire ça méchamment, quelle crédibilité vous avez dans vos commentaires, vis-à-vis d'une CG que vous ne connaissez pas en pratique et que vous n'avez jamais testé ? :mouais:
> 
> ...



Mon petit frere possède un portable packard ball avec la meme CG et autant te dire qu'elle ne tourne pas aussi bien qu'elle semble tourner sur ton MBP... Je ne remet pas en cause ta bonne foi, mais evite en tout cas de dire que je ne sais pas de quoi je parle.......
Surtout que la 2600 a une déclinaison portable, même si elle est rare

LA 8700 présente un réel gain de perf, mais coute plus cher donc est plus rare....... Mais on la trouve dans presque tout les PC a plus de 1800 (le prix du MBP)


Tout cela pour dire que cette carte que j'ai testé ne m'a jamais montré les fabuleuses perfs dont tu parles, et si je met cela sur la faute d'affreux drivers Packard bell, j'essaye de te croire sans retenue...

Cependant quand tu dis tourner Call Of duty 4 a fond, je suis sur le fondement ce jeu ne tournant *pas DU TOUT a fond* dans des conditions correctes sur la 8600M de mon petit frere...
Il le tourne avec des concessions et je serais ravi de voir si l'AA n'étais pas desactivé au niveau des drivers et de voir tes FPS moyens ... oir tes reglages de drivers Nvidia, surtout que tu sembles tellement tenir a montrer que le MBP c'est le top et qu'il peux tout faire qu'a force je (et pas que moi apparament) me demande si tu ne gonfla pas un peu ma mayonnaise c'est tout.......

fin du débat ou ca va finir en baston, mais sache que si je suis peut être dogmatique et péremptoire dans mon ton, je parle quand même en connaissance de cause...:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## remir (12 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mon petit frere possède un portable packard ball avec la meme CG et autant te dire qu'elle ne tourne pas aussi bien qu'elle semble tourner sur ton MBP... Je ne remet pas en cause ta bonne foi, mais evite en tout cas de dire que je ne sais pas de quoi je parle.......
> Surtout que la 2600 a une déclinaison portable, même si elle est rare
> 
> LA 8700 présente un réel gain de perf, mais coute plus cher donc est plus rare....... Mais on la trouve dans presque tout les PC a plus de 1800 (le prix du MBP)
> ...


 

Moi j'ai le MBP en 128mo de VRAM, et je suis desole, mais oui la 8600M GT fait des prouesses !  

Et sinon quand divoli dit a fond COD 4, bein il a precedemment fait un screenshot de ces reglages avec ca 8600M GT, et oui c etait au taquet !

Et puis, je sais pas pour vous mais quand un jeux tourne bien en 1440x900 bein pour moi je trouve ca honorable, en plus si c'est un portable et encore plus un jeux recent !

A bonne entendeure, la mienne fait 28 cm !   non je rigole  

A+


----------



## greggorynque (12 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Moi j'ai le MBP en 128mo de VRAM, et je suis desole, mais oui la 8600M GT fait des prouesses !
> 
> Et sinon quand divoli dit a fond COD 4, bein il a precedemment fait un screenshot de ces reglages avec ca 8600M GT, et oui c etait au taquet !
> 
> Et puis, je sais pas pour vous mais quand un jeux tourne bien en 1440x900 bein pour moi je trouve ca honorable, en plus si c'est un portable et encore plus un jeux recent !



Je sais bien et je l'ai dit je suis agr&#233;ablement surpris qu'elle tourne CoD4 si bien (c'est pour ca que je suis presque sceptique mais je vous crois quand m&#234;me les gars :mouais: C'est juste que j'essaye de me persuader que quelque chose cloche...)

A l'origine j'etais juste  venu rectifier, que des jeux comme crisys, ils ne tourneront franchement pas en high sur cette carte 





remir a dit:


> A bonne entendeure, la mienne fait 28 cm !   non je rigole


Ouah pas mal    elle rentre dans ton MBP ??


----------



## divoli (12 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mon petit frere poss&#232;de un portable packard ball avec la meme CG et autant te dire qu'elle ne tourne pas aussi bien qu'elle semble tourner sur ton MBP... Je ne remet pas en cause ta bonne foi, mais evite en tout cas de dire que je ne sais pas de quoi je parle.......
> Surtout que la 2600 a une d&#233;clinaison portable, m&#234;me si elle est rare
> 
> LA 8700 pr&#233;sente un r&#233;el gain de perf, mais coute plus cher donc est plus rare....... Mais on la trouve dans presque tout les PC a plus de 1800&#8364; (le prix du MBP)
> ...




Non. Je ne cherche pas &#224; faire du pros&#233;lytisme pour telle ou telle CG, ce n'est pas le but. A la rigueur, on s'en fout, on trouvera toujours une CG plus performante qu'une autre.

Et je ne vois pas ce que tes PC viennent faire l&#224;-dedans. Encore une fois, tu m&#233;langes tout. Ceux qui font les tests &#224; partir d'un mod&#232;le de la gamme Mac sont infiniment plus cr&#233;dibles sur ce topic, puisque c'est &#224; un jeu et &#224; mod&#232;le Mac bien pr&#233;cis qu'ils se r&#233;f&#232;rent &#224; chaque fois.

J'ai simplement fait &#233;tat de mes constats, sur les jeux que j'ai test&#233;, le plus honn&#234;tement possible. Si un jeu test&#233; ne fonctionne pas correctement, ou pas &#224; fond, je n'h&#233;siterais pas &#224; venir le dire. Je ne dis pas que cette CG est le top absolu, je dis simplement que pour le moment elle s'est montr&#233;e tr&#232;s satisfaisante; ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose.

Si je m'inspire de ce que dit Xao, le but de ce topic n'est pas de savoir si une ATI X1600 est moins puissante qu'une nVidia 8600. Le but de ce topic est de renseigner le lecteur si tel ou tel jeux fonctionne correctement, en pr&#233;cisant son mod&#232;le de Mac. On a pas forc&#233;ment l'envie ni les moyens de changer son Mac tous les 8 mois parce que la carte 56876 de chez machin est plus puissante que la pr&#233;c&#233;dente.

Dommage de transformer ce topic en se lan&#231;ant dans des comparaisons absurdes, en prenant en exemple des PC ou des CG qui n'existent pas sur Mac, comme vous le faites.

Voil&#224;, je pr&#233;f&#232;re m'arr&#234;ter l&#224; pour &#233;viter toute pol&#233;mique.



N.B.1: La d&#233;mo de CoD 4 a tourn&#233; &#224; fond et d'une mani&#232;re tr&#232;s fluide, je ne peux que le r&#233;affirmer. Peut-&#234;tre que c'est le PC de ton petit fr&#232;re qui n'arrive pas &#224; suivre, m&#234;me si c'est la m&#234;me CG.

N.B.2: Pour Crysis, ce n'est pas que je ne veux pas tester, c'est simplement que la d&#233;mo est trop lourde &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger pour moi . Mais d'apr&#232;s ce que j'en lis, il me semble tr&#232;s probable que je ne pourrais pas le tourner &#224; fond.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Novembre 2007)

Tout a fait


----------



## xao85 (12 Novembre 2007)

Roooo on se dipute pas pour une carte graphique, moi je retiens une chose : Divoli a compris le message que je voulais faire passer en parlant de la X16OO... 

On se fou de la carte on cherche à savoir ce qu'elle peut faire tourner... Et mon ex X1600 de première génration(300Mhz) faisait déjà des prouesses sur Prey et Age Of Empire 3 alors que tout le monde disait qu'elle était bonne à rien! Je pense que les test ne sont fait souvent qua dans un seul but: nous montrer qu'il y a toujours mieux.(et donc acheter mieux!) Alors que des cartes qui datent font encore parler delle sur de nombreux jeux!

Pour info mon frêre avait une TI 4200 qui faisait tourner bon nombre de jeux récents... 

Et puis il est interdit de se prendre la tête pour des composants dans notre belle communauté mac! :love:


----------



## SITRALE (12 Novembre 2007)

Salut...

Crysis + mon MacPro 2x2,66Ghz avec 1G de RAM et une X1900XT vous en pensez quoi ?

Ca vaut le coup?

Merci d'avance...

S.


----------



## xao85 (12 Novembre 2007)

Oui ben dans ce cas.... :rateau: Seul pbm c'est que tu ne pourras pas jouer en directX X... Mais bon en direct X 9 tu vas faire trembler le jeu!


----------



## greggorynque (12 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui ben dans ce cas.... :rateau: Seul pbm c'est que tu ne pourras pas jouer en directX X... Mais bon en direct X 9 tu vas faire trembler le jeu!



independament de faire trembler le jeu, il sera beau et bon, c'est l'essentiel


----------



## greggorynque (13 Novembre 2007)

JE vais faire plaisir a beaucoup, je m'aplatis en excuses, visiblement l'investissement des 256 de videoram sur le MBP devrais &#234;re interessant surtout avec les filtrages que la 8600 semble reussir a activer sans trop de dommages... 

http://www.yougamers.com/articles/13801_video_ram_-_how_much_do_you_really_need/

Je m'excuse de mon ton agressif et peremptoire... Car si j'ai une grande geule je tient aussi a savoir l'ouvrir pour m'excuser quand il le faut...

Merci a ceux qui epreciront ces excuses


----------



## remir (13 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> JE vais faire plaisir a beaucoup, je m'aplatis en excuses, visiblement l'investissement des 256 de videoram sur le MBP devrais êre interessant surtout avec les filtrages que la 8600 semble reussir a activer sans trop de dommages...
> 
> http://www.yougamers.com/articles/13801_video_ram_-_how_much_do_you_really_need/
> 
> ...



Et bien la tu releve une autre polemique   tout simplement parce que sous windows tout les macbook pro sont reconnus avec 512mo de VRAM  

Mais bon... rien est sur a 100%, et je crois que DIVOLI qui est en 256mo de Vram a l'origine a des meilleures perfs que moi en 128mo, car pour COD 4 n'etait pas non plus super fluide comme Counter strike source par exemple, mais pas mal tout de meme...


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2007)

Ben moi je ne sais plus que croire.

J'ai investi dans ce mod&#232;le &#224; 2,4 Ghz en pensant qu'il serait bien plus puissant que celui &#224; 2,2 Ghz (pour moi c'est un gros investissement, je ne suis pas riche comme Cresus et je compte garder ce MBP longtemps, jouer n'&#233;tant pas primordial pour moi). 

Puis sont venus tous ces tests indiquant qu'il n'y avait quasiment aucune diff&#233;rence au niveau des performances entre ces deux mod&#232;les.

Et maintenant je lis des avis d'utilisateurs qui vont &#224; l'encontre de ces tests...


----------



## SITRALE (13 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui ben dans ce cas.... :rateau: Seul pbm c'est que tu ne pourras pas jouer en directX X... Mais bon en direct X 9 tu vas faire trembler le jeu!



Quel est la différence au niveau du rendu ?

Ca sera moin beau ?

Un bon rendu DirectX 9 n'arrive pas à la cheville d'un mauvais rendu DirectX X c'est ca ?

Sinon quest ce que je peu me permettre comme réglages sur Crysis avec ma config?

S.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Je suis sous bootcamp et j'ai essay&#233; d'install&#233; Age of Empire 2. Cependant, l'installeur me dit que les pilote de ma carte graphique ne suporte pas DIrect Draw!!!

Quelqu'un peu m'aider

MERCI

Sujet &#233;pingl&#233; en haut du forum merci :mouais:


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Quel est la diff&#233;rence au niveau du rendu ?
> 
> Ca sera moin beau ?
> 
> ...



Tu as d&#233;j&#224; un article l&#224;:
http://webpages.charter.net/bliss/

En tous cas, il va falloir faire pas mal de concessions au niveau des r&#233;glages graphiques pour qu'il fonctionne correctement sur un Mac, parce que les exigences de ce jeu sont quand m&#234;me assez "couillues":
http://webpages.charter.net/bliss/crysis-system-requirements.html


----------



## greggorynque (13 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Et bien la tu releve une autre polemique   tout simplement parce que sous windows tout les macbook pro sont reconnus avec 512mo de VRAM
> 
> Mais bon... rien est sur a 100%, et je crois que DIVOLI qui est en 256mo de Vram a l'origine a des meilleures perfs que moi en 128mo, car pour COD 4 n'etait pas non plus super fluide comme Counter strike source par exemple, mais pas mal tout de meme...



Bon et bien c'est la, plus on pousse les tests a fond, plus la VRam doit jouer... Par contre aucune chance que ce soit une vrai 512 sous XP (puisqu'elle n'a pas vraiment 512) donc la difference est relle mais pas AFFICHEE sous XP (surtout que les cartes videos macs  ne marchent que sur les macs donc bootcamp doit emuler le bios de ces cartes ....



divoli a dit:


> Ben moi je ne sais plus que croire.
> 
> J'ai investi dans ce modèle à 2,4 Ghz en pensant qu'il serait bien plus puissant que celui à 2,2 Ghz (pour moi c'est un gros investissement, je ne suis pas riche comme Cresus et je compte garder ce MBP longtemps, jouer n'étant pas primordial pour moi).
> Puis sont venus tous ces tests indiquant qu'il n'y avait quasiment aucune différence au niveau des performances entre ces deux modèles.
> Et maintenant je lis des avis d'utilisateurs qui vont à l'encontre de ces tests...



Oui mais apparamment pour les jeux ca te permet surtout d'activer l'AA et les filtrages ce qui etais rarement le cas dans les tests que moi même je t'avais montré 



SITRALE a dit:


> Quel est la différence au niveau du rendu ?
> 
> Ca sera moin beau ?
> 
> ...


La difference c'est que tu n'affichera pas tous les effets (donc ui ce sera moins beau) mais le jeu sera quand même superbe...

De toute facon il faut vista pour directX 10 (et la plupart des gens sous bootcamp ont XP...


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Salut...
> 
> Crysis + mon MacPro 2x2,66Ghz avec 1G de RAM et une X1900XT vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> ...



si tu n'y arrives pas, qui le pourra  



divoli a dit:


> Ben moi je ne sais plus que croire.
> 
> J'ai investi dans ce modèle à 2,4 Ghz en pensant qu'il serait bien plus puissant que celui à 2,2 Ghz (pour moi c'est un gros investissement, je ne suis pas riche comme Cresus et je compte garder ce MBP longtemps, jouer n'étant pas primordial pour moi).
> 
> ...



ces tests ont été réalisés avec des jeux sous osx, là on parle de jeux sous windows  

et y'a rien à dire, mais les jeux et surtout les drivers sont bien mieux optimisés sous windows


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ...surtout que les cartes videos macs  ne marchent que sur les macs donc bootcamp doit emuler le bios de ces cartes ....



Je n'ai pas compris, ça.

A ma connaissance, il y a des cartes videos tout court dont les drivers ont été plus ou moins optimisés pour l'OS sur lequel ils sont prévus de fonctionner.


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ...surtout que les cartes videos macs ne marchent que sur les macs donc bootcamp doit emuler le bios de ces cartes ....





divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris, &#231;a.
> 
> A ma connaissance, il y a des cartes videos tout court dont les drivers ont &#233;t&#233; plus ou moins optimis&#233;s pour l'OS sur lequel ils sont pr&#233;vus de fonctionner.



les cartes vid&#233;os poss&#232;dent bien des firmwares diff&#233;rents selon que c'est une carte pour mac ou pour pc, sinon on pourrait mettre d'autres cartes dans un macpro par exemple, hors c'est pas le cas

pour un pc normal, c'est le bios qui g&#232;re tout ce qui est mat&#232;riel, et donc une carte sp&#233;cifique mac ne marchera pas avec un bios

pour nous c'est diff&#233;rent : via bootcamp, on a un bios &#233;mul&#233; o&#249; apple peut mettre ce qu'elle veut, notamment le support des cartes graphiques mac

ceci n'a rien &#224; voir avec windows ni os x


----------



## greggorynque (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> les cartes vidéos possèdent bien des firmwares différents selon que c'est une carte pour mac ou pour pc, sinon on pourrait mettre d'autres cartes dans un macpro par exemple, hors c'est pas le cas
> 
> pour un pc normal, c'est le bios qui gère tout ce qui est matèriel, et donc une carte spécifique mac ne marchera pas avec un bios
> 
> ...



Ce qui explique les 512Mo detectés, le bios doit etre generique pour toutes les 8600


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Je trouve Boot Camp et windows très décevant. Je suis incapable de faire rouler le démo de FarCry et Age of Empire 2 sur mon iMac 2,4 Ghz 4 Go de ram sans que la ATI 2600 HD de ***** fasse tout planter.... Vraiment ça me purge un max! D'autres personnes éprouve ces difficultés


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Novembre 2007)

T'es s&#251;r que c'est la carte graphique? Si oui, tu as mis &#224; jour les derniers drivers? Pas trop de bricolages de l'installation de Windows?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Ben j'ai installé ceux sur le cd de Mac OS X 10.5


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

theBlueLink a dit:


> Ben j'ai installé ceux sur le cd de Mac OS X 10.5



ce sont donc bien les derniers (en tous cas fournis par apple)


----------



## sebneb (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai une petite question pour ceux qui possède un IMAC alu 20" 2,4GHz avec une carte graphique ATI RADEON HD 2600 PRo(sous mac et XT sous Windows) : Avez-vous fait des mises à jour de votre matériel (carte graphique,...) pour par exemple jouer à PES2008.

Car j'ai testé avec PES 2008 et ça rame légèrement. Y-a-t-il une solution ou devrais-je jouer ainsi ?

D'avance merci​


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai une petite question pour ceux qui possède un IMAC alu 20" 2,4GHz avec une carte graphique ATI RADEON HD 2600 PRo(sous mac et XT sous Windows) : Avez-vous fait des mises à jour de votre matériel (carte graphique,...) pour par exemple jouer à PES2008.
> 
> ...



vérifier que tu as les derniers patchs du jeux et derniers drivers pour ta carte graphique
et si c'est bien le cas, pleurer et baisser les détails


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part j'ai install&#233; le seul jeu auquel je joue vraiment de temps en temps  il s'agit de R.O.S.E., un MMORPG dont le client n'existe que pour Windows. Graphisme et fluidit&#233; excellents , bien meilleurs que sur mon ancien PC... si ce n'est qu'il y a des petits points blancs qui clignotent sur les zones sombres de l'&#233;cran... mais c'est tellement peu qu'on les oublie tr&#232;s vite. 

J'ai cherch&#233; &#224; savoir si on peut faire une mise &#224; jour des drivers de la carte graphique. Or, sur le site d'ATI, les drivers sp&#233;cifiques pour Windows XP sous Bootcamp ne sont destin&#233;s qu'&#224; la version beta de ce dernier, et datent de .... 2006 !


----------



## remir (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> les cartes vidéos possèdent bien des firmwares différents selon que c'est une carte pour mac ou pour pc, sinon on pourrait mettre d'autres cartes dans un macpro par exemple, hors c'est pas le cas
> 
> pour un pc normal, c'est le bios qui gère tout ce qui est matèriel, et donc une carte spécifique mac ne marchera pas avec un bios
> 
> ...




OUI, sauf que meme APPLE HARDWARE TEST detecte 512mo de RAM !!!!


----------



## xao85 (14 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> OUI, sauf que meme APPLE HARDWARE TEST detecte 512mo de RAM !!!!




Si seulement c'était vrai...


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> OUI, sauf que meme APPLE HARDWARE TEST detecte 512mo de RAM !!!!



ouais, je sais pas trop

étant donné que les cartes sont exactement les mêmes, qu'elles aient 128 ou 256, pour un tst hardware ça change peut-être rien et apple a pas voulu se casser les ...


----------



## greggorynque (14 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> OUI, sauf que meme APPLE HARDWARE TEST detecte 512mo de RAM !!!!


Sauf que l'apple harware test c'est de la *****


----------



## remir (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ouais, je sais pas trop
> 
> étant donné que les cartes sont exactement les mêmes, qu'elles aient 128 ou 256, pour un tst hardware ça change peut-être rien et apple a pas voulu se casser les ...




Non mais de toute maniere sur qu'il n'y a pas de cadeau de la part de Apple, et d'ailleurs les clients du modele 256mo ne seraient pas tres content !

Et sinon il y a des diferences de perfs, si petites soit elles, ils y a quand meme des differences, mais il serait interessant de refaire les benchs de barefeats avec des jeux tels COD 4, ou crysis...

En tout cas c'est pour moi la premiere fois que je possede un portable avec des performances en 3D aussi bonnes, que je ne me lasse jamais d'exprimer ma satisfaction de pouvoir jouer assis sur mon canape ou ailleurs. 

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Et sinon il y a des diferences de perfs, si petites soit elles, ils y a quand meme des differences, mais il serait interessant de refaire les benchs de barefeats avec des jeux tels COD 4, ou crysis...



il y a peut-être des différences de perfs (et heureusement ...) mais ce sont EXACTEMENT les mêmes cartes


----------



## greggorynque (14 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> je ne me lasse jamais d'exprimer ma satisfaction de pouvoir jouer assis sur mon canape ou ailleurs.



au toilettes ???


----------



## remir (14 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> au toilettes ???



Et bien tu rigoles, mais quand j'avais mon macbook ( Pas pro ), plusieurs fois j'ai fait du surf endiable assis sur le trone...  :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

remir a dit:


> Et bien tu rigoles, mais quand j'avais mon macbook ( Pas pro ), plusieurs fois j'ai fait du surf endiable assis sur le trone...  :rateau:



on a plus ou moins tous surf&#233; avec notre MB sur le pot, mais que &#231;a soit endiabl&#233; ...


----------



## sleb (14 Novembre 2007)

theBlueLink a dit:


> Je trouve Boot Camp et windows très décevant. Je suis incapable de faire rouler le démo de FarCry et Age of Empire 2 sur mon iMac 2,4 Ghz 4 Go de ram sans que la ATI 2600 HD de ***** fasse tout planter.... Vraiment ça me purge un max! D'autres personnes éprouve ces difficultés



heu ouais la t'as un problème en effet :mouais: car perso, j'ai la même config que toi avec seulement 1Go de ram et farcry tourne (quasiment) tout à fond, je dis quasiment car ca peut laguer légèrement lorsqu'il y a bcp d'ennemi tout a fond. Quand à age of empire 2 , la c du no comment, ce jeu version mac tourne correctement sur ma palourde a 300MGhz ! . A mon avis, tu as un pb de drivers, met a jour les pilotes ati via le site, ca doit etre la version 7.10


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

tu m'étonne qu'il tourne pas mal avec du 300*MG*hz


----------



## sleb (14 Novembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai une petite question pour ceux qui possède un IMAC alu 20" 2,4GHz avec une carte graphique ATI RADEON HD 2600 PRo(sous mac et XT sous Windows) : Avez-vous fait des mises à jour de votre matériel (carte graphique,...) pour par exemple jouer à PES2008.
> 
> ...



hello sebneb 
PES 2008 tourne tout a fond sur cette config, avec la possibilité de LEGERS ralentissements occasionnellement mais rien de dérangeant. Encore une fois, je pense que la mise a jour des pilotes améliore les perf. Je me souviens que le fait d'etre passer en pilote 7.10 avait grave améliorer les perf de half life 2.


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/40046-Geforce-Go-8800M-GTX-Alienware-portables-M15.htm

&#231;a donne envie :love:
si apple propose un jour une telle carte en option dans un imac ou un MBP, je craque ...


----------



## SITRALE (14 Novembre 2007)

Bon bah j'ai test&#233; la demo de crysis toute la journ&#233;e...

Vla la config : XP et MacPro 2x2,66Ghz, 1G de RAM (au moin 2 ca aurait &#233;t&#233; mieux) et une X1900XT &#224; 512Mo...et un LG 20 pouces...

Donc mettez pas tout &#224; fond tout de suite : c'est mort...

Voil&#224; le mieux que j'ai trouv&#233; ( moyenne entre 40 et 60 fps en permanence dans la jungle) :

Res : 1280 x 768

Pas d'Anti Aliasing

Tout en Low sauf : Objects Quality : Medium

                            Physics quality : Medium

                             Texture quality : medium

                           Sound quality : hight.

On peut aussi mettre les shaders au medium mais &#224; mon avis ca risque de bloquer si ya du monde en exterieur ...

J'ai aussi test&#233; en 1280 x 1024 mais avec tout en Low, sauf sound quality et les physics au medium...

Voila j'en dirai plus quant j'aurai le jeu...

S.


----------



## greggorynque (14 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Bon bah j'ai testé la demo de crysis toute la journée...
> 
> Vla la config : XP et MacPro 2x2,66Ghz, 1G de RAM (au moin 2 ca aurait été mieux) et une X1900XT à 512Mo...et un LG 20 pouces...
> 
> ...



Tu peux mettre la physique en High (ca rend le jeu vachement plus fun et c'est pas lourd) et il parais que la version finale est meiux optimisée (mais gains de environ 10% pas plus  )


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Bon bah j'ai testé la demo de crysis toute la journée...
> 
> Vla la config : XP et MacPro 2x2,66Ghz, 1G de RAM (au moin 2 ca aurait été mieux) et une X1900XT à 512Mo...et un LG 20 pouces...
> 
> ...



mille millions de mille sabords      
ça craint du boudin ça

j'ose même pas imaginer comment ça doit tourner sur mon imac (640x480 en ultralow ?)

tu risques peut-être de gagner quelques fps dans les semaines qui viennent car :
ati va sûrement sortir des drivers meilleurs pour crysis
la version finale est mieux optimisée (à ce qui se dit)
les futurs patch devraient optimiser la bête

enfin je suis quand même sur le cul


----------



## greggorynque (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mille millions de mille sabords
> ça craint du boudin ça
> 
> j'ose même pas imaginer comment ça doit tourner sur mon imac (640x480 en ultralow ?)
> ...



oui enfin le macpro meme avec 8 coeurs est limité par sa carte graphique


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui enfin le macpro meme avec 8 coeurs est limité par sa carte graphique



oui je sais, mais la x1900xt est pas vraiment une carte pourrie


----------



## sebneb (14 Novembre 2007)

sleb a dit:


> hello sebneb
> PES 2008 tourne tout a fond sur cette config, avec la possibilité de LEGERS ralentissements occasionnellement mais rien de dérangeant. Encore une fois, je pense que la mise a jour des pilotes améliore les perf. Je me souviens que le fait d'etre passer en pilote 7.10 avait grave améliorer les perf de half life 2.


Salut,
où est-ce que je peux trouver des mises à jour pour ma carte graphique ?
Pour PES 2008 j'ai ces petits ralentissements (c'est quand même chiant même si ça gêne pas trop...).

Sinon j'espère que CRYSIS pourra tourner sur mon MAC (quelqu'un a testé sur les nouveaux IMACS la version demo).​


----------



## SITRALE (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> enfin je suis quand même sur le cul




Ouaip mais tout vien de la CG je pense...pas assez costaud...serait curieux de voir ce que ca donne avec une quaddro FX...

Mais on verra, en effet avec les futurs patch du jeux, et la version complete aussi...
Puis aussi peut etre avec 1 g de RAM de plus...

Puis aussi c'est vrai avec des MAJ ATI...

sans doute que tout ca nous fera gagner un peu de fps...

S.


----------



## SITRALE (14 Novembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Sinon j'espère que CRYSIS pourra tourner sur mon MAC (quelqu'un a testé sur les nouveaux IMACS la version demo).​



Bah regarde ce que ca donne sur mon MacPro...

Faudra y allé molo avec un iMac...remarque ca dépend le quel...

S.


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Ouaip mais tout vien de la CG je pense...pas assez costaud...serait curieux de voir ce que ca donne avec une quaddro FX...
> 
> Mais on verra, en effet avec les futurs patch du jeux, et la version complete aussi...
> Puis aussi peut etre avec 1 g de RAM de plus...
> ...



tu nous en diras plus si tu acquiers le jeu


----------



## greggorynque (14 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Ouaip mais tout vien de la CG je pense...pas assez costaud...serait curieux de voir ce que ca donne avec une quaddro FX...
> 
> Mais on verra, en effet avec les futurs patch du jeux, et la version complete aussi...
> Puis aussi peut etre avec 1 g de RAM de plus...
> ...



Pas normal, une X1900 devrais tourner le jeu un poil mieux quand même.... Ptet qu'une MAJ de tes drivers serais utile


----------



## Macounette (14 Novembre 2007)

sleb a dit:


> A mon avis, tu as un pb de drivers, met a jour les pilotes ati via le site, ca doit etre la version 7.10


Un petit lien ?  je suis un peu perdue sur le site d'ATI, avec toutes ces versions de drivers... :rose:


----------



## SITRALE (15 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pas normal, une X1900 devrais tourner le jeu un poil mieux quand même.... Ptet qu'une MAJ de tes drivers serais utile



Dis moi quoi faire...je sais pas si vous vous y connaissez en optimisation de CG sur Win...mais je sais qu'il y en a qui font ds trucs de fou...

Pour la MAJ de ma Carte Graphique, le dernier truc que j'ai fait c'est ca : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/atiradeonx1900xtfirmwareupdate.html

Si tu as autre chose dis moi stp ...

Merci d'avance...

S.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Dis moi quoi faire...je sais pas si vous vous y connaissez en optimisation de CG sur Win...mais je sais qu'il y en a qui font ds trucs de fou...
> 
> Pour la MAJ de ma Carte Graphique, le dernier truc que j'ai fait c'est ca : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/atiradeonx1900xtfirmwareupdate.html
> 
> ...




Haaaaaaa mais ca c'est le firmware, pas le driver, on va donc te trouver une solution a priori 

Le driver est &#224; telecharger sur le site de ATI

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

ouias mais faut quand même pas s'attendre à une révolution


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2007)

Je fais un petit peu de hors sujet, enfin pas compl&#233;tement: je viens d'acqu&#233;rir Assassin's Creed sur 360! Une pure merveille, j'en tombe par terre &#224; chaque nouveau d&#233;cord! :love:

Je sais qu'il sort sur PC et je vous le conseille grandement, par contre je me demande quelle est la configuration minimale!


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je fais un petit peu de hors sujet, enfin pas complétement: je viens d'acquérir Assassin's Creed sur 360! Une pure merveille, j'en tombe par terre à chauqe nouveau décord! :love:
> 
> Je sais qu'il sort sur PC et je vous le conseille grandement, par contre je me demande quelle est la configuration minimale!



bonne question, il est vrai qu'il a l'air assez bandant ce jeu  

de toute façon je m'en fous, il devrait tourner sur la prochaine génération d'imac qui sortira en mars, et qui intègrera une carte pas trop pourrie :love:


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> bonne question, il est vrai qu'il a l'air assez bandant ce jeu
> 
> de toute façon je m'en fous, il devrait tourner sur la prochaine génération d'imac qui sortira en mars, et qui intègrera une carte pas trop pourrie :love:




Les combats sont vraiment hyper prenant, l'animation est à pleurer. :love:

Seul reproche, c'est un peu répétitif, on se ballade dans des villes immenses et notre seul but est de préparer les assassinats... Ils aurait put mettre plus de quêtes annexes.


----------



## divoli (15 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ils aurait put mettre plus de qu&#234;tes annexes.



Ben voyons. Aller aux p..... 

OK ---> je sors.


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben voyons. Aller au p.....
> 
> OK ---> je sors.



Bon en m&#234;me temps je suis qu'au d&#233;but du jeu... 

Mais je vous dit: si ya un jeu &#224; acheter c'est celui l&#224; et la dur&#233;e de vie &#224; l'air &#233;norme pas comme un certain Call.... 
(j'h&#233;sitais entre les deux et c'est &#231;a qui m'a d&#233;cid&#233;...)


----------



## divoli (15 Novembre 2007)

Achète Crysis... Achète Crysis...


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Achète Crysis... Achète Crysis...



pirate crysis ... pirate crysis


----------



## Guiii (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour alors voila noël approche et jai lintention dacquérir un nouvel ordinateur.
Le problème cest que je ne sais pas quoi choisir ; jhésite entre un :

*iMac 24 pouces [Intel Core 2 Duo Extrême 2,8 GHz, 2 Go de mémoire, Disque dur de 500 Go, ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO avec 256 Mo]
*iMac 20 pouces [Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz, 1 Go de mémoire, Disque dur de 320 Go, ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO avec 256 Mo]

Jaimerais utiliser ce mac sous OSX mais aussi sous Windows XP car je suis assez fana de jeux vidéo du genre « Call of Duty 4, Doom3, Race 2 »

Merci de me donner votre avis.​


----------



## figue (15 Novembre 2007)

Salut, tu hésites entre deux configurations assez éloignées en terme de tarifs.... C'est évident que le plus gros sera le mieux si tu n'as pas de problème financier. Maintenant je te déconseille de prendre un mac si le jeux sera ton activité principale, tu seras déçu même sous bootcamp. Si c'est pour jouer que tu veux un ordi prends toi une bonne config pc tu seras pas déçu ou une console. 
A plus


----------



## sleb (15 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Un petit lien ?  je suis un peu perdue sur le site d'ATI, avec toutes ces versions de drivers... :rose:


bonsoir,
pour trouver les derniers pilotes ati, se rendre ici et choisir la config. Il ne faut vraiment pas h&#233;siter a le faire car certains jeux prennent un bon coup de fouet.
voili voilou  

EDIT : grilled !!!​


----------



## Macounette (16 Novembre 2007)

Merci merci ! 
J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; les drivers mais il me demande d'utiliser le "mode Administrateur" pour installer le driver ... 
Entretemps j'ai fait la mise &#224; jour du firmware et les quelques petits probl&#232;mes que j'avais avec ROSE ont disparu.


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Merci merci !
> J'ai téléchargé les drivers mais il me demande d'utiliser le "mode Administrateur" pour installer le driver ...
> Entretemps j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmware et les quelques petits problèmes que j'avais avec ROSE ont disparu.



tu es sous vista ?! 
aha quelle bouse


----------



## divoli (16 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> aha quelle bouse



C'est comme ça que tu parles de Macounette ! 

Pas très sympa, ça. :hein:


----------



## Macounette (16 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu es sous vista ?!
> aha quelle bouse



Ben non, j'ai installé XP SP2.... Vista :hein: pas folle la guêpe.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu es sous vista ?!
> aha quelle bouse



n'mpeche que contrairement a ce que tout le monde semble dire il est vraiment mieux que XP (mais moins bien que 10.1  )


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est comme ça que tu parles de Macounette !
> 
> Pas très sympa, ça. :hein:



je ne me le permettrais pas  



Macounette a dit:


> Ben non, j'ai installé XP SP2.... Vista :hein: pas folle la guêpe.



tu me rassures



greggorynque a dit:


> n'mpeche que contrairement a ce que tout le monde semble dire il est vraiment mieux que XP (mais moins bien que 10.1  )



ou pas ...


----------



## greggorynque (16 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je ne me le permettrais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te moque pas trop de vista, il gomme les gros defaults de XP, et sa sidebar (pompée) permet d'avoir une partie des avantages Mac dans l'explorateur...

Seul exposé fait cruellement default (niveau interface j'entend...)


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Te moque pas trop de vista, il gomme les gros defaults de XP, et sa sidebar (pomp&#233;e) permet d'avoir une partie des avantages Mac dans l'explorateur...
> 
> Seul expos&#233; fait cruellement default (niveau interface j'entend...)



parlais pas de &#231;a, tu disais que vista est pas meilleur que 10.1 ...
tu te souviens de 10.1 ?

alors bon ... y'a aussi des moments o&#249; faut arr&#234;ter de dire n'importe quoi

edit : b&#234;te question, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait que t'aies test&#233; la 10.1 apr&#232;s avoir regard&#233; ton profil


----------



## SITRALE (16 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Le driver est à telecharger sur le site de ATI
> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html



Salut...

Bon alor sur le site d'ATI, je trouve une MAJ X1900XT mais pour G5... :

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/mac/MacX1900G5Updater.html

Plus quelques infos sur l'install ici :

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/MacX1900G5-jan2007-readme.html

En image : 

Image 2.jpg

Je pense que donc ca sert à rien que je la prenne n'est ce pas? Même si le post de cette MAJ à été fait APRES que j'ai acheté mon MacPro?

D'autre part, j'ai trouvé ca sur le site d'ATI encore : 

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/mac/bootcamp-xp.html

J'ai trouvé ca après avoir pris le chemin suivant sur le site : 

Image 1.jpg

Est ce que ca ca serait bon pour moi ? 

S.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Salut...
> 
> Bon alor sur le site d'ATI, je trouve une MAJ X1900XT mais pour G5... :
> 
> ...



Alors la première c'est ton drivers macos (pour jouer sous OSX)

et le second c'est celui que tu cherche, l driver pour XP  Met a jour et crysis tournera en medium...


----------



## SITRALE (16 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Alors la première c'est ton drivers macos (pour jouer sous OSX)
> 
> et le second c'est celui que tu cherche, l driver pour XP  Met a jour et crysis tournera en medium...



Le premier est ok pour mon MacPro même si ca specifi bien que c'est pour G5 dans les infos d'install?


----------



## SITRALE (16 Novembre 2007)

Sinon merci pour votre aide 

S.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Le premier est ok pour mon MacPro même si ca specifi bien que c'est pour G5 dans les infos d'install?


JE pense (mais pas sur alors n'installe pas...) Par contre le deuxième, lance toi sans hesiter, c'est lui qui te permettra de resoudre tes problemes de framerate...


----------



## SITRALE (16 Novembre 2007)

Ok...bon il semblerai que j'ai gagné quelques FPS...je joue pas tout en med, parceque sinon je tombe à 12 FPS, mais j'ai rajouté quelques options graphique en med...je vous donnerai le truc exact plus tard je suis un peu préssé...

Sinon les deux install se sont bien passées, sauf pour  le Catalyst Control Center...lui je l'ai installé, et après Windows me di qu'il n'arrive pas à lancer l'application...donc si elle fonctionne pas...


Je sais pas ce qu'elle controle cette appli, moi je veu juste gagner des fps...elle souvre par un clique droit sur le bureau dans le menu déroulant qui apparait...

Voilà des infos sur les deux install s...:

Image 1.jpg
Image 2.jpg

C'est grave docteur ?

S.
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/ati_ccc_enu_br45201.exe


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

pas besoin du crontrol center
c'est une bouze 

faut juste le driver


----------



## greggorynque (16 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas besoin du crontrol center
> c'est une bouze
> 
> faut juste le driver



Il me semble que les derniers drivers forcent lecontrol center...

Tu a bien desactivé la syncro verticale, L'AA et les filtrage dans les drivers ???


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il me semble que les derniers drivers forcent lecontrol center...
> 
> Tu a bien desactivé la syncro verticale, L'AA et les filtrage dans les drivers ???



roh merde, quelle grosse GROSSe bouze :hein:


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de voir des vidéos de Crisis et il est méchant, méchant... mais alors méchant!!! 
Dommage que je me refuse à installer windows sur mon mac...  
De toute façon je viens de m'apercevoir en même temps que la configue minimale stipule 256 Mo de RAM vidéo!:rateau: Je me fais une raison au moins!


----------



## greggorynque (17 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je viens de voir des vid&#233;os de Crisis et il est m&#233;chant, m&#233;chant... mais alors m&#233;chant!!!
> Dommage que je me refuse &#224; installer windows sur mon mac...
> De toute fa&#231;on je viens de m'apercevoir en m&#234;me temps que la configue minimale stipule 256 Mo de RAM vid&#233;o!:rateau: Je me fais une raison au moins!



rassure toi il gtourne avec moins  c'est la config conseill&#233;e 

Mais oui, crysis arrache la peau des fesses tellement il est beau.... Le jeu actuel se rapprochant le plus du photorealisme (sachant qu'il sera surement am&#233;lior&#233; via patchs (comme far cry en son temps)


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2007)

Nan mé tinquiètes je sais qu'il tourne sur ma confiuration mais il faut que je sois persuadé du contraire sinon je risque d'nstaller windows :afraid:

Par contre il est conseillé de le faire tourner sous XP qui même sans directX X le fait tourner parfaitement sans réclamer une configuration de guerre.Parait qu'en directX 9 c'est déjà sublime. Vista pompe toute la ressource pour deux effets graphique en plus!


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> rassure toi il gtourne avec moins  c'est la config conseill&#233;e
> 
> Mais oui, crysis arrache la peau des fesses tellement il est beau.... Le jeu actuel se rapprochant le plus du photorealisme (sachant qu'il sera surement am&#233;lior&#233; via patchs (comme far cry en son temps)





xao85 a dit:


> Nan m&#233; tinqui&#232;tes je sais qu'il tourne sur ma confiuration mais il faut que je sois persuad&#233; du contraire sinon je risque d'nstaller windows :afraid:
> 
> Par contre il est conseill&#233; de le faire tourner sous XP qui m&#234;me sans directX X le fait tourner parfaitement sans r&#233;clamer une configuration de guerre.Parait qu'en directX 9 c'est d&#233;j&#224; sublime. Vista pompe toute la ressource pour deux effets graphique en plus!



Heu... Non, je crois que 256 Mo de vram, c'est le minimum. La configuration conseill&#233;e, c'est une grosse carte &#224; 640 Mo.
http://webpages.charter.net/bliss/crysis-system-requirements.html

Les caract&#233;ristiques intrins&#232;ques de la carte doivent aussi influencer. Ca peut valoir le coup d'essayer sur la d&#233;mo, en cherchant les bons r&#233;glages (m&#234;me avec une carte &#224; 128 Mo)...

Enfin bon, ce jeu m'a l'air un peu &#224; part, au vu de ses exigences.


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2007)

Ya d&#233;j&#224; quelqu'un sur ce topique qui a dit qu'il le faisait tourner avec ma configuration avec les d&#233;tails en m&#233;dium. 
http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/crysis-demo-test-sur-macbook-pro-22ghz-vt27321.html


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ya d&#233;j&#224; quelqu'un sur ce topique qui a dit qu'il le faisait tourner avec ma configuration avec les d&#233;tails en m&#233;dium.
> http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/crysis-demo-test-sur-macbook-pro-22ghz-vt27321.html



un dikkenek de plus, ni plus ni moins


----------



## remir (18 Novembre 2007)

Et bien j'ai telecharger la demo sur le miens avec XP et bon, oui c'est jolie mais on sent qu'il faut une machine plus puissante pour en profiter pleinement. Le jeux est novateur car vous pouvez contr&#244;ler une combinaison avec le bouton de la roulette de la souris qui augmente soit votre rapidite, puissance, invisibilit&#233; et je sais plus...  Mais l'ambiance est bien sympa, mais comment dire...quand on voit les vid&#233;os qui font band** et bien on est un peu decus d'y jouer en MEDIUM en 1024x768 maximum apr&#232;s &#231;a rame, m&#234;me les menus rames au del&#224;. En m&#234;me temps c'est un macbook "PRO", mais &#231;a reste un portable, qui fait tourner a merveille tout les jeux que j'ai essaye jusque la !


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> un dikkenek de plus, ni plus ni moins



Ca vaut dire quoi, ça, en français courant ? Une "grande gueule" ? :mouais:

Quelle mauvaise foi, ce Toumak. 



remir a dit:


> En même temps c'est un macbook "PRO", mais ça reste un portable, qui fait tourner a merveille tout les jeux que j'ai essaye jusque la !



Et ce n'est pas rien de le dire. 

Ce qui me déplait dans certains raisonnements, c'est de prendre comme référence un jeu très exigeant comme Crysis, pour ensuite insinuer ou en conclure que les Mac sont nuls niveau jeux parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas à le faire tourner pleinement.
Je ne te vise pas, remir. 

Alors qu'à coté de ça, il y a une multitude de jeux (une très large majorité de jeux, je dirais), récents ou non, qui peuvent parfaitement fonctionner sur tous les modèles de MacIntel (hormis peut-être les MacBook et MacMini, mais c'est une autre histoire)...


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Quelle mauvaise foi, ce Toumak.



ouais, et alors


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ouis, et alors



Saligaud ! 




Attention, le petit Greggo va dire un truc...


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Saligaud !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

petit HS : tu dors jamais toi ? j'ai vu que t'as posté des messages à 11h, puis 00h, puis 5h, puis 8h  impressionnant :rateau:


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> petit HS : tu dors jamais toi ? j'ai vu que t'as posté des messages à 11h, puis 00h, puis 5h, puis 8h  impressionnant :rateau:



Je fais partie de ces gens qui ont des astreintes. :hosto: Mais bon, ce n'est pas le sujet...


----------



## greggorynque (18 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Saligaud !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhooo m&#234;me pas je me retiens.....


----------



## Maxime63 (18 Novembre 2007)

Battlefield 1942 marche du feu de dieu, mieux que mon Pc winbouze !
Fluide, par contre je sais pas les parametres de finesse etc..
je verrai ca plus tard


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Battlefield 1942 marche du feu de dieu, mieux que mon Pc winbouze !
> Fluide, par contre je sais pas les parametres de finesse etc..
> je verrai ca plus tard



battlefield aime les macs  
moi je fais tourner battlefield 2142 à fond sur mon imac :love: 
mais c'est connu que ces jeux aiment le cartes ati


----------



## SITRALE (19 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tu a bien desactivé la syncro verticale, L'AA et les filtrage dans les drivers ???



Comment qu'on fait pour vérifier ???

 Dautre part, dans ma barre en bas à droite d'XP, j'ai un petit logo ATI, et en cliquant droit dessus, j'ai un menu déroulant qui me permet de régler plusieurs parametres, vous savez ce qui faut y faire ? Ca concerne l' AA, les filtres etc etc...



xao85 a dit:


> Ya déjà quelqu'un sur ce topique qui a dit qu'il le faisait tourner avec ma configuration avec les détails en médium.
> http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/crysis-demo-test-sur-macbook-pro-22ghz-vt27321.html




La honnetement je comprend pas...peut etre qu'ils jouent à un framerate très bas...et qu'ils s'en rendent pas compte...

Avec mon MacPro je peine à rester au dessus des 40 FPS avec une qualité graphique raisonnable pour le jeu...(le plus de pref possible en med)...





remir a dit:


> on est un peu decus d'y jouer en MEDIUM en 1024x768 maximum après ça rame, même les menus rames au delà.



La encore je comprend pas... 1024x768 SANS METTRE TOU EN MEDIUM c'est la res maxi sur mon MacPro avant que ca tombe sous les 20/25 FPS... 1024x768 je reste à environ 40 FPS... (le minimum syndical pour moi...)

A bon entendeur...

La encore c'est peut etre parceque je reste exigeant en matière d'image par seconde, et que ya que moi dans ce cas la... ?? oO

S.


----------



## SITRALE (19 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> battlefield aime les macs
> moi je fais tourner battlefield 2142 à fond sur mon imac :love:
> mais c'est connu que ces jeux aiment le cartes ati



BF 2142 mac ou PC via BootCamp?

S.


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> BF 2142 mac ou PC via BootCamp?
> 
> S.



pc 
y'a une version pour mac ?


----------



## SITRALE (19 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pc
> y'a une version pour mac ?



Il semblerai : http://www.ludomac.com/jeux.php?id=462

S.


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Il semblerai : http://www.ludomac.com/jeux.php?id=462
> 
> S.



ah ouais


----------



## SITRALE (19 Novembre 2007)

Bon, ca y est , j'ai acheté Crysis...

Je l'ai testé vite fait et ca commence à m'inquiéter : pas mal de blocage, notamment au niveau des sauvegardes automatique, quelques bugs, notamment au niveau du son...
Ca rame un peu sur certaines scènes d'action, c'est pour ca je réduit beaucoup le niveau de détail, mais par contre je tourne à plus de FPS que sur la demo... entre 40 et 60... !

Donc : je recherche activement si ya des MAJ qui ont étée faites ou pas...

Je recherche aussi activement le moyen d'optimiser les performances de mon ATI X1900XT sou XP...

etc...

S.


----------



## Mangeur d'pommes (20 Novembre 2007)

et bien voilà la solution : Le patch Crysis édité par ATI.

Source : http://www.generation-3d.com/Patch-ATI-pour-CRYSIS-que-du-bonheur,ac10346.htm

Moi, sur mon iMac 24" 2.8 et mes 4Go de RAM, avant ce patch je lançais le jeux en 1920x1200 en Moyen, et ca tournait aux alentours de 15-20 fps avec les mêmes problèmes que toi. Après le patch, pour les même réglages graphiques, je suis à 20-28fps, sans bug ni retour à windows !

Par souci de fluidité je suis passé en 1600x1200, et 30fps c'est parfait !

Dès que je finis Crysis, (je joue en Delta et c'est chaud chaud) et bien je m'achète Call Of Duty 4)

Franchement, 24" pour des hits pareils, mon 5.1 Cabasse en action, que de bonheur !
(les Cabasses ne sont pas a moi en fait, j'attends mon 5.1 logitech Z-5500)

ENJOY !!


----------



## greggorynque (21 Novembre 2007)

Mangeur d'pommes a dit:


> et bien voilà la solution : Le patch Crysis édité par ATI.
> 
> Source : http://www.generation-3d.com/Patch-ATI-pour-CRYSIS-que-du-bonheur,ac10346.htm
> 
> ...



Marrant pour tourner a 30 FPS en medium, il faudrais une 2900XT, meme si la version finale et son patch améliorent les perfs, ils me parais etrange que tu monte aux performances d'une 8800GTS (car elle n'avaient pas le pb des cartes ATI) avec un simple patch...
tu passe donc de 12 a 30 FPS ????

J'en ai marre de jouer au raleur qui croit jamais rien mais franchement..... Tu ne peux pas me faire croire que ta 2600 atteint les perfs d'une 8800GTS...... 

Je sais je sais je dois faire confiance aux gens qui testent sur leurs propres machines, mais bon, l'effet forum a un gros default, quand un mec vous dit qu'il fait tourner crysis sur son macbook an High a 30FPS, il faudrais le croire ??



EDIT:
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-394-2498-93.html
et la config utilisée a un core QUAD......


ENJOY !!


----------



## SITRALE (21 Novembre 2007)

Mangeur d'pommes a dit:


> et bien voilà la solution : Le patch Crysis édité par ATI.
> 
> Source : http://www.generation-3d.com/Patch-ATI-pour-CRYSIS-que-du-bonheur,ac10346.htm
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que tout ca me parait chelou aussi m'enfin...je vais test ce patch et je -re après ...

S.


----------



## SITRALE (21 Novembre 2007)

Et puis 30 fps ca me suffit pas ... ! Y'm'faut 50 au moin ! !  ololo 

S.


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2007)

Je vais poser ma question neuneu du jour, mais comment vous faites pour calculer le nombre de fps:
- sur XP
- sur OS X ?

Il y a une application à faire fonctionner parallèlement aux jeux ?

Jusqu'à présent, je m'en tiens à des tests qualitatifs (je vois bien si c'est très fluide ou non), mais je ne sais pas les mesurer quantitativement...


----------



## xao85 (21 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je vais poser ma question neuneu du jour, mais comment vous faites pour calculer le nombre de fps:
> - sur XP
> - sur OS X ?
> 
> ...



Très bonne question!


----------



## SITRALE (21 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je vais poser ma question neuneu du jour, mais comment vous faites pour calculer le nombre de fps:
> - sur XP
> - sur OS X ?
> 
> ...



Alor sur XP j'ai installé un petit utilitaire mais je me souvien plus comment il s'appel...
Ou alor j'ai rentré une commade quelque part je me souvien plus...

Bref pour XP je me souvien plus... ololo

Sous OS X, je ne surveille jamais mes FPS, mais je sais qu'il faut ouvrir la console du jeu, et taper une commande dedans, je me souvien plus laquelle, mais j'ai déja abordé cette question sur MacG, et donc une petite recherche s'impose...

@+

S.


----------



## SITRALE (21 Novembre 2007)

J'ai retrouvé, pour afficher les FPS sur OS X : Dans la console du jeux, saisir : *set com_showFPS "1"

*S.


----------



## SITRALE (21 Novembre 2007)

Sous win je t'ai trouvé ca : http://www.fraps.com/download.php , mais c'est pas ce que j'utilise...je me souvien plus ce que j'ai fais damned...

S.


----------



## biggs31 (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

A propos de tous ces jeux via Bootcamp, que vaut-il mieux que j'installe comme version de Windows (XP ou Vista) sur un iMac 20" 2,4Ghz et 3Go RAM ?

Le directx 10 de Vista change vraiment les choses ?

Est-ce que vous savez s'il y a des soucis de compatibilité avec les Sims 2 et les multiples add-ons ? Car je suis en train de préparer mon switch et si je ne peux pas installer les Sims 2, j'en connais une qui va me râler dessus ... 

Merci !


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2007)

Merci SITRALE, je retiens tes infos.


----------



## remir (22 Novembre 2007)

je sais pas si ca va aider mais pour les fps, dans la console de counter strike par exemple, il faut taper net_graph 3


----------



## Seiya999 (22 Novembre 2007)

Salut tout le monde
J'ai une petite question...
Je vais acquérir un nouveau Macbook blanc 2.2 Ghz avec 4 Go de ram et Winxp pro.
Pensez-vous que le jeu LOTRO va tourner avec les paramètres au maximum?

Merci ​


----------



## greggorynque (22 Novembre 2007)

Seiya999 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde
> J'ai une petite question...
> Je vais acquérir un nouveau Macbook blanc 2.2 Ghz avec 4 Go de ram et Winxp pro.
> Pensez-vous que le jeu LOTRO va tourner avec les paramètres au maximum?
> ...


un jeu de loto ??? 

non aucune chance qu'il tourne a fond, même Wow ne tourne pas a fond

Par contre qu'est ce qu'on tout ces gens a vouloir passer a 4Go de Ram, ils font tous de la virtualisation ?? Car sinon c'est vraiment de la surconsommation.....


----------



## Seiya999 (22 Novembre 2007)

ok merci pour la réponse, m'enfin le principal c'est qu'il tourne et je pense que les graphismes seront qd meme d'un bon niveau ​


----------



## greggorynque (22 Novembre 2007)

Seiya999 a dit:


> ok merci pour la réponse, m'enfin le principal c'est qu'il tourne et je pense que les graphismes seront qd meme d'un bon niveau ​



avec le X3100 il devrais tourner mais juste juste.....


----------



## Seiya999 (22 Novembre 2007)

Tu me fais peur la...elle est si pourri que ça cette carte graphique?
Par comparaison j'ai une Ati radeon X550 HyperMemory sur PC et le jeu tourne bof mais surtout à cause de la RAM (512 seulement), donc puis-je m'attendre à une petite evolution graphique tout de meme ou je laisse tombé? dsl d'insister mais c'est important comme achat


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2007)

Ben c'est tout Greggo, là. 

Si tu n'as pas une carte graphique dédiée 23400 GTXXL avec au moins 3 Go de vram, tu n'as plus qu'à jeter ton ordinateur à la poubelle...


----------



## greggorynque (22 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est tout Greggo, là.
> 
> Si tu n'as pas une carte graphique dédiée 23400 GTXXL avec au moins 3 Go de vram, tu n'as plus qu'à jeter ton ordinateur à la poubelle...


rhoooo

je dis juste qu'il faut se mefier, le GMA d'avant (le X3100 est un GMA+) ne faisait tourner que tres peu de jeu, donc atention a la compatabilité c'est tout 

je parlais pas de performances car c'est un autre debat 


Et note que je rectifie bcp de choses sur la puissance réelle des cartes mais je deconseille toujours  àtout le monde les 4Go Ram sur MB ca compence  (quand je pense a ceux qui maintiennent qu'ils en ont besoin pour leurs traitements de textes.....)


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et note que je rectifie bcp de choses sur la puissance réelle des cartes mais je deconseille toujours  àtout le monde les 4Go Ram sur MB ca compence  (quand je pense a ceux qui maintiennent qu'ils en ont besoin pour leurs traitements de textes.....)



Oui, je dirais qu'il y a un petit coté psychologique chez certains utilisateurs, facilité par l'effondrement du prix de la ram...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

D'un côté, vaut mieux plus de RAM que pas assez. Surtout avec le coût actuel des barettes. 
Ca servira bien un jour.


----------



## Paradise (23 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> D'un côté, vaut mieux plus de RAM que pas assez. Surtout avec le coût actuel des barettes.
> Ca servira bien un jour.



c'est clair, c'est comme avoir un gros V8 sous le capot mais avoir des roues carrés !!!


----------



## greggorynque (23 Novembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> c'est clair, c'est comme avoir un gros V8 sous le capot mais avoir des roues carrés !!!


exactement.....

JJe rapelle a tous que les 2 Go sont a 60 euros certes, mais les 4 Go frolent les 200...... Et la c'est gacher


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> exactement.....
> 
> mais les 4 Go frolent les 200...... Et la c'est gacher



Non, ils sont passés sous la barre des 140 euros depuis peu.

Si ça continue, un paquet de chewing-gum coutera plus cher.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, ils sont passés sous la barre des 140 euros depuis peu.
> 
> Si ça continue, un paquet de chewing-gum coutera plus cher.


oula un gros paquet de chewing gum alors....

Ce que je veux dire c'est que je  vois certaines personnes qui ont acheté voici qques mois 4Go de Ram, et un gros DD pour leur macbook, pour un peu que ce soit le modele noir, il l'ont payé plus cher qu'un MBP, c'est tout.....

Apres c'est leur argent


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oula un gros paquet de chewing gum alors....
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est que je vois certaines personnes qui ont acheté voici qques mois 4Go de Ram, et un gros DD pour leur macbook, pour un peu que ce soit le modele noir, il l'ont payé plus cher qu'un MBP, c'est tout.....
> 
> Apres c'est leur argent


 
Mais certains avaient surement besoin d'un 13.3" voila tout.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Novembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Mais certains avaient surement besoin d'un 13.3" voila tout.



Oui je sais bien (c'étais mon cas) mais quand même si on a besoin d'une machine puissante on peut accepter qques mm en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui je sais bien (c'étais mon cas) mais quand même si on a besoin d'une machine puissante on peut accepter qques mm en plus...


 
Ah ces femmes... Elles reclament toutes la meme chose :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (23 Novembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Ah ces femmes... Elles reclament toutes la meme chose :rateau:



 no comment


----------



## Seiya999 (27 Novembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai finalement acheté le Macbook 2,2 ghz et LOTRO marche parfaitement bien...au début j'ai eu peur quand le jeu a detecté mes parametres, il a tout configuré en "tres faible" mais j'ai tout rehausé et ça lague pas, tout est au max preque et le jeu est magnifique (ya quand meme 4GO de ram ^^ mais windaub m'en détecte que 3 lol et il ne détecte pas non plus le deuxieme processeur à 2,2 mais que 768 mhz...)
​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

Seiya999 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai finalement acheté le Macbook 2,2 ghz et LOTRO marche parfaitement bien...au début j'ai eu peur quand le jeu a detecté mes parametres, il a tout configuré en "tres faible" mais j'ai tout rehausé et ça lague pas, tout est au max preque et le jeu est magnifique (ya quand meme 4GO de ram ^^ mais windaub m'en détecte que 3 lol et il ne détecte pas non plus le deuxieme processeur à 2,2 mais que 768 mhz...)
> ​



T'essaierai la démo de crysis ?


----------



## divoli (27 Novembre 2007)

Seiya999 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai finalement acheté le Macbook 2,2 ghz et LOTRO marche parfaitement bien...au début j'ai eu peur quand le jeu a detecté mes parametres, il a tout configuré en "tres faible" mais j'ai tout rehausé et ça lague pas, tout est au max preque et le jeu est magnifique (ya quand meme 4GO de ram ^^ mais windaub m'en détecte que 3 lol et il ne détecte pas non plus le deuxieme processeur à 2,2 mais que 768 mhz...)
> ​



Greggo ne te croira jamais, là. 

Il va finir par penser que l'on se fiche tous de lui.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Greggo ne te croira jamais, là.
> 
> Il va finir par penser que l'on se fiche tous de lui.



J'avoue que je suis en attente devant mon clavier mais je me suis retenu, bien non ????:rateau::rateau::rateau:

L'étrange c'est que la config recommandée du jeu stipule un 7800 mais bon, en ce moment je ne m'étonne plus de rien...

Au fait celui qui tournais crysis en 1900 sur son Imac n'est pas revenu ???? Rhoooo ......


----------



## Seiya999 (27 Novembre 2007)

on est d'accord que le rendu n'est pas le meme avec la carte du macbook mais je t'assure qu'a part le framerate qui est tres moyen (normal) le jeu lague pas du tout et tout est super lisse.J'ai juste baissé l'option fluidité des annimations a cause de ce pb de frame rate... 
Par contre l'ordi fait du bruit on dirai une tondeuse, ca doit etre le ventilo


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Au fait celui qui tournais crysis en 1900 sur son Imac n'est pas revenu ???? Rhoooo ......



Il doit être trop occupé à terminer ce super jeu.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Il doit être trop occupé à terminer ce super jeu.



héhé sachant qu'il se finit en 6 heures


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> héhé sachant qu'il se finit en 6 heures



Mouai, entre ce qui se dit et ce qui se fait.
C'est un peu comme HL2, lors de sa sortie, le lendemain plein de gens l'avaient "terminé".

La durée de vie pour un gamer moyen va bien au delà de 6h. 
On va pas parler d'un casual&#8230;


----------



## SITRALE (28 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Greggo ne te croira jamais, là.
> 
> Il va finir par penser que l'on se fiche tous de lui.




En meme temp je vien de voir quelques video de ce jeux, LOTRO, et  ca a pas l'air d'etre bien méchant, j'irai meme jusqua dire que les graphismes sont pourris...

M'enfin...

S.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Novembre 2007)

J'veux pas dire, mais y a pas besoin d'avoir des graphismes superbes pour faire ramer un jeu, hein. Et l'inverse est aussi vraie (quoi que plus rare, c'est vrai )


----------



## greggorynque (28 Novembre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4493147 a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas dire, mais y a pas besoin d'avoir des graphismes superbes pour faire ramer un jeu, hein. Et l'inverse est aussi vraie (quoi que plus rare, c'est vrai )



La beru on est tout a fait d'accord


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

moi j'attends la prochaine génération d'imac alu, 24" avec une petit hd3850 ou 3870

pour pouvoir enfin terminer oblivion tout à fond,en 1920x1200, le pied :love:


----------



## greggorynque (28 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi j'attends la prochaine génération d'imac alu, 24" avec une petit hd3850 ou 3870
> 
> pour pouvoir enfin terminer oblivion tout à fond,en 1920x1200, le pied :love:



J'ai comandé une 3850 pour mon PC je vous en dirais des nouvelles... 

Non je sais je n'ai pas pris du top (alors que je rale souvent sur les perf des cartes)

mais le rapport perf/prix est le meilleur de toutes les cartes sur le marché, et les perf sont suffisantes pour mon usage, je n'allais donc pas rajouter 80 euros pour tenter d'avoir une 8800GT introuvable 

PS avec mon C2D 2ghz et 2Go de ram, je devrais avoir des perf assez comparables aux imacs si ils avaient cette carte


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

j'aurais fait pareil...si j'avais un pc :rateau:

j'attends ton retour avec impatience


----------



## greggorynque (28 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'aurais fait pareil...si j'avais un pc :rateau:
> 
> j'attends ton retour avec impatience



En fait elle est arrivée ce matin mais je n'étais pas la et ces ***** de collisimo ne l'ont pas laissé à la poste mais ramenée au central....

MAis bon ce n'est pas grave, je suis chez moi demain matin... J'aurais le temps de retelecharger la demo de crysis pour vous dire à midi ce que cela donne


----------



## SITRALE (29 Novembre 2007)

hey all,

voilà le probleme c'est que quant je joue à Crysis, et bien j'ai un certain bug qui commence à m'agacer, c'est que l'écran devient noir au bou de dison 20min de jeu...pui quelques secondes après ca revien au jeu pour 10min pui il redevien noir, et puis souvent le son reste freezé sur l'ambiance sonore et l'écran reste noir...
Rien à faire, hard reboot obligatoire...
Au passage j'ai constaté sur un forum qu'un autre utilisateur de MacPro avec X1900XT avait le meme probleme...
Bref je me disai que peut etre cela était du à certain de mes composants qui chauffent trop...notamment ma CG...

Ma question est la suivante :

y'a t'"il un utilitaire sur XP qui me permettrai de réguler la vitesse de mes ventillos, de facon à les envoyer tous à fond dés que la température augmente un peu...?

Merci d'avance...

S.


----------



## SITRALE (29 Novembre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4493147 a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas dire, mais y a pas besoin d'avoir des graphismes superbes pour faire ramer un jeu, hein. Et l'inverse est aussi vraie (quoi que plus rare, c'est vrai )



OUps pardon...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> hey all,
> 
> voilà le probleme c'est que quant je joue à Crysis, et bien j'ai un certain bug qui commence à m'agacer, c'est que l'écran devient noir au bou de dison 20min de jeu...pui quelques secondes après ca revien au jeu pour 10min pui il redevien noir, et puis souvent le son reste freezé sur l'ambiance sonore et l'écran reste noir...
> Rien à faire, hard reboot obligatoire...
> ...



Installe Everest. Essaye de surveiller la température du gpu lorsque tu joues.
Peut être faut il attendre des correctifs pour Crysis ou des drivers pour mieux gérer ta CG.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Novembre 2007)

Laors j'ai recu ma 3850,

J'ai reDL la demo de crisys et ohhhh tout tourne en hign et certains details en veryhigh (eau, son, phisique,....)

J'ai quelques gros ralentissements parfois (des freezes) mais sinon c'est très fluide.... Et jepense que la version finale plus une MAJ des drivers devraient regler le pb et augmenter les parfs...

Sinon je suis sous vista donc je perd un peu de perfs par rapport a XP (10% environ) mais en contrepartie j'ai le droit au very high 

Par contre pas d'AA sur ce jeu car il est tres gourmand et que de toute facon les 256Mo de mac carte sont insufisant pour l'AA avec de TRES grosses textures....


----------



## SITRALE (29 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Laors j'ai recu ma 3850,
> 
> J'ai reDL la demo de crisys et ohhhh tout tourne en hign ...
> 
> ....les 256Mo de mac carte...




T'a une carte à 256Mo de Vram et tu jou en hight ?

Bon alor quest ce qui va pas sur mon ATI?

Je comprend plus...

S.


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je fais un petit peu de hors sujet, enfin pas complétement: je viens d'acquérir Assassin's Creed sur 360! Une pure merveille, j'en tombe par terre à chaque nouveau décord! :love:
> 
> Je sais qu'il sort sur PC et je vous le conseille grandement, par contre je me demande quelle est la configuration minimale!




On le voit de plus en plus dans les pubs à la TV. Il a l'air très impressionnant, ce jeu.  Il faudrait voir la config nécessaire...


----------



## Toumak (30 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Laors j'ai recu ma 3850,
> 
> J'ai reDL la demo de crisys et ohhhh tout tourne en hign et certains details en veryhigh (eau, son, phisique,....)
> 
> ...



tu me fais saliver :bebe:

sinon accessoirement , tu joues en quelle résolution ?!  
 



SITRALE a dit:


> T'a une carte à 256Mo de Vram et tu jou en hight ?
> 
> Bon alor quest ce qui va pas sur mon ATI?
> 
> ...



la 3850 est plus puissante que la x1900xt


----------



## greggorynque (30 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu me fais saliver :bebe:
> 
> sinon accessoirement , tu joues en quelle résolution ?!
> 
> ...



PAs hyper élevée non plus, mon ecran est un 1280X1024 et je suis pas a fond, je te dirais plus tard....

Et oui, le PRINCIPAL critère de perf d'une carte graphique, c'est sa puissance, pas sa ram... (meme si a même carte mieux vaut plus que moins)

Bon mais je vais essayer de trouver un meilleur topic pour parler de ca car aucun mac n'est pour le moment equipé de cette carte et je suis un peu HS (même si cela nous permet de comparer avec les cartes des MBP....


----------



## SITRALE (30 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> le PRINCIPAL critère de perf d'une carte graphique, c'est sa puissance, pas sa ram... (meme si a même carte mieux vaut plus que moins)



Ca désigne quoi concretement le "puissance" d'une carte graphique ?

S.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Novembre 2007)

Beaucoup de choses. Une carte 3D, c'est constitué d'une foule de composantes qui ont chacun son rôle. 
Il y a d'abord un processeur, qui n'a pas grand'chose à envier au processeur central de l'ordinateur. Généralement moins "rapide" (les procs graphiques actuels ont une fréquence tapant dans les 500 Mhz), ils ont une complexité proche, et compensent par une ultra-spécialisation. Ils sont fréquemment secondés par des processeurs secondaires (pixels et vertex shaders) offrant un ensemble d'effets de post-processing à l'image 3D calculée par l'unité principale. Ajoute à ça un accès optimisé à de la mémoire dédiée (la fameuse mémoire vidéo), généralement à l'aide de plusieurs pipelines, et tu auras une vision grossière de ce qui fait la "puissance" d'une carte graphique : son processeur central, sa compatibilité avec les normes actuelles, son adaptation aux librairies DirectX et OpenGL (plus forte chez l'un ou l'autre constructeur), sa rapidité d'accès aux informations stockées en mémoire vidéo... Sans oublier la manière dont elle va communiquer avec le reste de l'ordinateur. C'est en tout cas pas un problème simple, et tu trouves sur le net des articles entiers consacrés à la comparaison de l'influence de telle ou telle caractéristique sur l'efficacité globale de telle ou telle carte graphique 

Et la mémoire vidéo dans tout ça? Elle n'a pas d'influence directe sur la puissance brute de la carte graphique, son rôle étant de stocker les textures utilisées par un programme donné dans une zone qui soit accessible le plus rapidement possible par le chip graphique. Elle a cependant une influence, dans le sens où, s'il n'y a pas assez de VRAM pour stocker toutes les textures, la carte graphique se retrouve obligée de "mettre de côté" les textures qu'elle n'utilise pas directement, généralement en RAM ou (pire) sur le disque dur, et d'aller les chercher lorsqu'elle en a besoin. Or l'accès à ces textures va occasionner un petit temps de latence qui, s'il est trop fréquent, va faire "ramer" le jeu de manière très prononcée.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Novembre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4495705 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de choses. Une carte 3D, c'est constitué d'une foule de composantes qui ont chacun son rôle.
> Il y a d'abord un processeur, qui n'a pas grand'chose à envier au processeur central de l'ordinateur. Généralement moins "rapide" (les procs graphiques actuels ont une fréquence tapant dans les 500 Mhz), ils ont une complexité proche, et compensent par une ultra-spécialisation. Ils sont fréquemment secondés par des processeurs secondaires (pixels et vertex shaders) offrant un ensemble d'effets de post-processing à l'image 3D calculée par l'unité principale. Ajoute à ça un accès optimisé à de la mémoire dédiée (la fameuse mémoire vidéo), généralement à l'aide de plusieurs pipelines, et tu auras une vision grossière de ce qui fait la "puissance" d'une carte graphique : son processeur central, sa compatibilité avec les normes actuelles, son adaptation aux librairies DirectX et OpenGL (plus forte chez l'un ou l'autre constructeur), sa rapidité d'accès aux informations stockées en mémoire vidéo... Sans oublier la manière dont elle va communiquer avec le reste de l'ordinateur. C'est en tout cas pas un problème simple, et tu trouves sur le net des articles entiers consacrés à la comparaison de l'influence de telle ou telle caractéristique sur l'efficacité globale de telle ou telle carte graphique
> 
> Et la mémoire vidéo dans tout ça? Elle n'a pas d'influence directe sur la puissance brute de la carte graphique, son rôle étant de stocker les textures utilisées par un programme donné dans une zone qui soit accessible le plus rapidement possible par le chip graphique. Elle a cependant une influence, dans le sens où, s'il n'y a pas assez de VRAM pour stocker toutes les textures, la carte graphique se retrouve obligée de "mettre de côté" les textures qu'elle n'utilise pas directement, généralement en RAM ou (pire) sur le disque dur, et d'aller les chercher lorsqu'elle en a besoin. Or l'accès à ces textures va occasionner un petit temps de latence qui, s'il est trop fréquent, va faire "ramer" le jeu de manière très prononcée.



 Tres bonne explication,

Je rajouterais que la "géneration" et la "gamme" de la carte graphique définissent asez facilement le niveau de puisance:

Petite explication sur les noms des cartes




Le premier numéro d'une carte représente sa* GENERATION* (par exemple X _*1*_900 XT )
Sous Nvidia, on est a la génération 8000 donc les 7000 a gamme égale seront moins puissante
Sous ATI/AMD, la génération actuelle est la 3000 (mais pas bcp plus puissante que la génértation 2000 mais baisse de la chaleur, ect...) et la 1900 est dépassée de 2 générations par exemple mais j'y reviendrais





Le 2ème numéro de la Carte graphique (par exemple X 1_*9*_00 XT ) représente la _*GAMME
*_Qu'on peux diviser en 3 gammes principales communes entre amd et Nvidia

_*1 2 3 4 5*__(exemple 6*2*00)_
C'est l'entrée de gamme, des cartes peu performantes dont la puissance n'évolue que très peu entre les générations, ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui l'écart est immense entre le haut et le bas de gamme

_*6 7*_  (exemple 8*6*00M GT  la carte du MBP)
C'est Le moyen de gamme, des cartes permettant de jouer auxjeux recents avec compromis et a tous les jeux de plus d'un an ou deux (en fonction de la génération

_*8 9*_   (exemple HD 3850 ma nouvelle carte)
Carte de haut de gamme dont les performances pemettent de jouer a peu près a tous les jeux du moment en de bonnes condition....
D'ailleurs par exemple je tourne crysis en 1024x768 en Very high (mais sans AA) et ca rame un peu du coup (genre 15 20 FPS a tout casser, mais c'est jouable)


Viennent ensuite les _*SUFFIXES*_
Mais la impossible de faire un classement les marques chamboulant régulièrement leurs propres hiérarchies (surtout entre GT et GTS)
mais on a_* XTX *_ou _*GTX*_ qui signifie le top (bon il y a ultra au dessus mais c'est de l'anecdote)
PRO qui signifie bon rappot qualité prix (chez AMD)


La X1900XT etais donc il y a quelques temps la meilleure des cartes, mais se retrouve aujourd'hui en difficulté face a des cartes de haut de gammes 2 générations au dessus integrant des nouvelles spécificités....


Je ne parlerais pas de la mémoire BBeru a été rès clairs dessus........


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ...des cartes permettant de jouer auxjeux recents avec compromis et a tous les jeux de plus d'un an ou deux (en fonction de la génération)...



Là je m'inscris en faux, dans la mesure où même certains jeux récents peuvent tourner à fond sans compromis sur des cartes encore moins performantes que celles que tu définies comme "moyennes". 

Les jeux récents n'ont pas tous les mêmes exigences; attention de ne pas généraliser.
Par exemple Ankh, sortie il y a à peine un an, tout comme Rhem 3 (et je pourrais en citer d'autres encore plus récents).

Il faut penser à toutes les catégories de joueurs et de jeux.

Ou alors tu te réfères exclusivement à des jeux "haut de gamme", et là autant le signaler pour éviter tout malentendu.

Et encore, même là , entre la théorie et la pratique, je trouve ton jugement assez expéditif et pas réellement justifié.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Là je m'inscris en faux, dans la mesure où même certains jeux récents peuvent tourner à fond sans compromis sur des cartes encore moins performantes que celles que tu définies comme "moyennes".
> 
> Les jeux récents n'ont pas tous les mêmes exigences; attention de ne pas généraliser.
> Par exemple Ankh, sortie il y a à peine un an, tout comme Rhem 3 (et je pourrais en citer d'autres encore plus récents).
> ...



rhooo je parlais d'une manière générale pour les jeux gourmands .... Et sur des VRAIS diagonales pas des portables......

Et surtout je parle AU PIRE, bien sur que les jeux moches tourent dessus 

d'ailleurs divoli, quels etaient tes reglages textures dans COD4 s'il te plait ? Pour me rendre compte... Car je ne pense pas que tu etais en ultra si ?? Encore une fois je ne critique pas la carte, je décris juste ses limites....


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2007)

Ben dans la démo de COD4 j'avais tout réglé au maximum (j'avais posté une copie d'écran), et la fluidité et les textures étaient parfaites. Tu n'as pas l'air de me croire, mais je ne vois pas quoi dire de plus. Je vais très probablement acheter le jeux, mais je préfèrerais une version pour Mac (je ne sais pas si elle va sortir ni quand). 

Mais bon. Autant je trouve l'intervention de Black Beru intéressante. Autant je trouve la tienne, comment dirais-je, "décalée".

Sur Mac, et à contrario de ce qui se passe sur PC, on est très dépendant d'Apple et on ne peut pas changer de CG comme de chemise. On doit faire avec.

Donc, même si Apple adoptait la HD 3850 ou la 8800 GT, d'autres plus performantes sortiraient rapidement. C'est une suite sans fin...


----------



## greggorynque (30 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben dans la démo de COD4 j'avais tout réglé au maximum (j'avais posté une copie d'écran), et la fluidité et les textures étaient parfaites. Tu n'as pas l'air de me croire, mais je ne vois pas quoi dire de plus. Je vais très probablement acheter le jeux, mais je préfèrerais une version pour Mac (je ne sais pas si elle va sortir ni quand).
> 
> Mais bon. Autant je trouve l'intervention de Black Beru intéressante. Autant je trouve la tienne, comment dirais-je, "décalée".
> 
> ...



Justement, je me prend le chou a expliquer clairement a tous ce que c'est qu'une CG et comment les classer et je me fait incendier merci.....

De plus pour COD tu ne nous a pas montré les reglages des TEXTURES, qui sont très important dans la qualité du jeu c'est tout d'ou ma quastion pour ce que tu nous a montré, je te crois.....

Maintenant je me barre car quand je vois comment on est acceuilli en expliquant calmement (pour une fois que j'étais calme) les choses......


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2007)

Bon, ben je crois que je n'ai pas désinstallé la démo. J'y retourne dès que possible (là je ne peux pas).


----------



## greggorynque (30 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, ben je crois que je n'ai pas désinstallé la démo. J'y retourne dès que possible (là je ne peux pas).



PAs de soucis


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> De plus pour COD tu ne nous a pas montré les reglages des TEXTURES, qui sont très important dans la qualité du jeu c'est tout d'ou ma quastion pour ce que tu nous a montré, je te crois.....



Bon, je retranscris:

Texture filtering: Automatic*
Anisothopic filtering: j'ai réglé à fond (le curseur vers la droite)
Texture quality: Automatic*.

*Je ne pas essayé de modifier les réglages en manuel, le jeux étant déjà très impressionnant comme ça.


----------



## remir (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Alors, je me suis commande sur steam: PORTAL

Et bien je tiens a vous dire que le jeu est bon et innovant !

Et sur MBP, il tourne a fond ! 1440x900 , AA 8x

Bon j'avoue les cartes ne regorges pas de details donc c'est pas du lourd.

Mais le principe du jeux au top.

C tout.

A+


----------



## remir (2 Décembre 2007)

Une question pour tous !

Abimons nous notre portable MAC a les faires jouer des heures alors que d'autre ce contente du leger ronronnement du ventilo a 2000 rpm ?

A vos connaissances !


----------



## SITRALE (2 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

A quant une révision des MacPro pour permettre l'installation de nouvelles génération de Carte Graphiques ?

S.


----------



## SITRALE (2 Décembre 2007)

Autrement merci à Beru et Gregg pour leurs explications détailées...

S.


----------



## omalicet (4 Décembre 2007)

Je suis sur le nouvel imac, avec Bootcamp j'ai installé Windows XP.
J'ai installé PES 2008. Mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

*Message 1 dans XP : *"l'application n'a pas réussi à s'initialiser correctement (oxc0000135). Cliquez sur OK pour arrêter l'application".

*Message 2 dans XP :* "Attention ! Votre ordinateur ne correspond pas aux spécifications minimum requises pour ce logiciel. Des erreurs risquent de survenir. La carte vidéo ne dispose pas des spécifications nécessaires (Vertex/pixel Shader 1.x).

Que se passe-t-il ?
Peut-être qu'il faut installer Vista ?


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Peux-tu nous dire :
les specs de ta machine complète?
la version de ton windows XP?
les drivers que tu utilises?
la version de directx d'installé.

La configuration demandé par le jeu.


----------



## omalicet (5 Décembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peux-tu nous dire :
> les specs de ta machine complète?
> ...


- imac 24"
- mac os X léopard 10.5.1
- processeur 2,4 GHz
- Processeur graphique ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
- 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3
- Windows XP SP2 professionnel
- directX 9 installé par PES 2008
- Display         Driver 8.353
- Catalyst     Control Center 8.353

Indications sur la boîte du jeu :
cartes compatibles HD2900, HD2400, etc., mais pas la HD 2600 pro.


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2007)

Alors c'est peut être incompatibilité avec ta carte vidéo. Mais je ne peux rien dire de plus.


----------



## julien51 (6 Décembre 2007)

tu as fait la mise a jour de pes 2008 ? il existe deja une version 1.1 sans laquelle ca ne fonctionnait pas sur mon macbookpro


----------



## omalicet (6 Décembre 2007)

julien51 a dit:


> tu as fait la mise a jour de pes 2008 ? il existe deja une version 1.1 sans laquelle ca ne fonctionnait pas sur mon macbookpro


J'ai essayé pleins de choses :
- Patch 1.1 et 1.2 de Konami
- installé les drivers ATI version bootcamp
- des drivers ATI pour PC
- des drivers oméga (rad_w2kxp_omega_38421_7z_fixed.exe)
- réglage 3d analyser

Rien ne fonctionne !!!

Peut-être manque-t-il ".net frame work 2.0" ?

Je ne sais plus que faire ?

Merci de votre aide&#8230;


----------



## ptiboubou (7 Décembre 2007)

Je joue , enfin j'essaye de jouer  ,à crysis avec mon iMac24' blanc 2Go ram,7600GT 256mo sous bootcamp/vista.
J'ai pleins d'artefacts du genre arbres en blanc lors de mes déplacements et freezes intermittant image/son.
Est ce que je peux essayer d'utiliser d'autres drivers que ceux de bootcamp, pour la CG.
Je précise que j'ai ces défaut quelques soient les réglages (bas, medium, haut) et en 1280*800.
Je suis preneur de toutes idées pour améliorer les choses   Merci!​


----------



## Mike_p687 (8 Décembre 2007)

Salut 

Je souhaiterais installer quelques jeux sur mon... MACBOOOOOoooOOOOOooooK !!!!!

OUI, je sais ! Pour les jeux c'est vraiment pas top !  

Mais bon, on va pas se décourager pour autant hein ! 

J'ai actuellement 1Go de RAM mais vu le prix de la RAM je compte sûrement upper à 2Go !!!

Sachant qu'en plus, en augmentant la Ram sur un Macbook, la mémoire graphique augmente elle aussi, vu que c'est partagé 

Juste pour savoir : cdiscount sur internet garantie 1 an c'est fiable pour la RAM ?


Bon... Les jeux que je souhaites installer sont selon moi pas les plus gourmands.... 

Je souhaite installer : *Hitman Blood Money*, Reservoir Dogs (je sais il est nul mais je l'ai reçu de quelqu'un qui justement n'en veut pas et je veux absolument le tester !), Counter Strike Source, éventuellement GTA San Andreas que je préfère sur ordi...mais là c'est déjà assez gourmand ! tout comme Blood Money..

Voilà merci de me dire si c'est possible (en prenant en compte mes 2Go de RAM que j'installerai cette semaine sûrement) et ceux que je peux déjà installer avec 1Go

Merci à vous


----------



## greggorynque (8 Décembre 2007)

ptiboubou a dit:


> Je joue , enfin j'essaye de jouer  ,à crysis avec mon iMac24' blanc 2Go ram,7600GT 256mo sous bootcamp/vista.
> J'ai pleins d'artefacts du genre arbres en blanc lors de mes déplacements et freezes intermittant image/son.
> Est ce que je peux essayer d'utiliser d'autres drivers que ceux de bootcamp, pour la CG.
> Je précise que j'ai ces défaut quelques soient les réglages (bas, medium, haut) et en 1280*800.
> Je suis preneur de toutes idées pour améliorer les choses   Merci!​


attendre le patch...

Moi aussi j'ai qques artefacts, mais dans les grottes 



Mike_p687 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je souhaiterais installer quelques jeux sur mon... MACBOOOOOoooOOOOOooooK !!!!!
> 
> ...



Malheureusement, augmenter la ram d'une carte graphique n'augmente pas directement ses perfs, en gros même avec 1024 de ram le GMA reste nul (on ne fait pas vraiment pire en fait )
pour counter et GTA ca devrais passer en moche quand a hitman aucune idée... Mais relis les posts precedents, le sujet a maintes fois été abordé...
La chance du macbook c'est d'avoir un pon processeur qui supporte les faiblesses de la carte graphique quand les effets compelxes sont desactivés etquand le jeu est optimisé CPU (comme le moteur d'HL2 de counter )


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Malheureusement, augmenter la ram d'une carte graphique n'augmente pas directement ses perfs, en gros même avec 1024 de ram le GMA reste nul (on ne fait pas vraiment pire en fait )



Rajouter de la ram doit quand même améliorer la fluidité de l'OS, et donc je suppose avoir une influence indirecte sur les performances du jeux, même si elle est limitée...


----------



## Mike_p687 (8 Décembre 2007)

Bah le mieux c'est de tester et voir si ça fonctionne mais j'aurais voulu avoir une idée avant de devoir acheter...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Rajouter de la ram doit quand même améliorer la fluidité de l'OS, et donc je suppose avoir une influence indirecte sur les performances du jeux, même si elle est limitée...



certes, mais tu sais comme moi qu'au niveau de perf du GMA, ca ne change pas grand chose :rateau: (j'en ai un je parle en connaissance de cause:mouais


----------



## Mike_p687 (8 Décembre 2007)

Oui c'est sûr... C'est un gros défaut du MacBook (le seul à mon avis)

C'est vraiment dommage....

Bah j'ai encore un PC je dois juste un peu l'améliorer niveau RAM et changer la carte graphique puis ce sera parfait pour les jeux


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> certes, mais tu sais comme moi qu'au niveau de perf du GMA, ca ne change pas grand chose :rateau: (j'en ai un je parle en connaissance de cause:mouais



Oui, c'est pour cela que je disais que l'influence doit être limitée.


----------



## ptiboubou (11 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> attendre le patch...
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai qques artefacts, mais dans les grottes


 
J'ai mis a jour le driver nvidia et c'est bcp mieux!


----------



## Ppito86 (12 Décembre 2007)

Mes salutation,

 voila je m'explique , j'ai la tout premiere version de MacBook Pro, et quand je suis sous windows, et que j'essaie de jouer a un jeu sa plante.

 Par exemple, je lance SimCity Societes, je lance le didacticiel, arrive dans le jeu, je touche a rien (je comment a lire), et la ecran noir, puis sa reviens et toujours en touchant a rien re ecran noir, puis j ai plus le jeu. Je retourne sous windows, je ferme le jeu, et je vois que les drivers graphiques sont mort, si je vais dans l'affichage , de l outil de diagnostique directX , je vois que tout les fonctionnalites directX sont desactive et impossible a reactiver (sauf en reboot).

 Que faire?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Décembre 2007)

Ca t'arrive avec combien de jeux? tous?


----------



## Ppito86 (12 Décembre 2007)

oui mais pas forcement a la meme vitesse. 
C'est a dire, des fois sa m'arrive plutard dans le jeu,
et me conseiller de tout reinstaller, j ai deja fait, et sa change rien, 
pareil essayer les driver Omega c'est pire,
donc si vous avez d autre idee, je vous ecoute.


----------



## Xaodar (13 Décembre 2007)

Bien le bonsoir,
Je vous prie tout d'abord de m'excuser pour le peu de connaissance que je possède en informatique.. J'ai acheté il y a trois mois un imac duel core, et voulant jouer à des jeux PC, j'ai installé le programme VMware Fusion. J'ai ensuite installé Windows, et jusque là tout va bien. J'ai installé un jeu (Medieval Total War II en l'occurence) et l'installation à réussie apparement. Seulement, dès que je lance le jeu, la fenêtre devient noire et il est marqué sur un message d'erreur : 
"MTW II a rencontré une erreur inconnue et va maintenant se fermer."

Je dois vous avouez que je suis plus que perdu, étant habituellement à n'utiliser que Apple, j'ai toujours solution à mes problèmes , mais là, ==> ?? Je suis un peu perdu.. 

D'avance je vous remercie et vous souhaite une agréable soirée

Xaodar

P.S. J'ai dl le dernier patch du jeu, cela n'a rien changé.. que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Il me semble que Fusion ne gère pas bien la 3D et même si tu arrivais à lancer le jeu, la qualité graphique ne serait pas au rendez-vous.

As tu essayé de lancer le jeu via Bootcamp (Windows) ?


----------



## divoli (14 Décembre 2007)

Absolument. Quoi que peut en dire VMware, je n'ai jamais pu lancer un quelconque jeu (même ceux "anciens").

Il faut que tu installes Windows en natif via boocamp, si tu comptes jouer...


----------



## minibob (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je voulais savoir si tu avais essayé d'installer et de jouer à PES 2008 sur XP ou Vista avec Boot Camp s'il te plaît? C'est une des conditions importantes pour savoir si je "switch" to un  iMac ou si je reste sur Windows?

 Merci beaucoup, Bonne fin de journée, Jules.


----------



## divoli (14 Décembre 2007)

PES 2008 a été évoqué sur cette page (post 871). Je n'en sais pas plus.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

minibob a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je voulais savoir si tu avais essayé d'installer et de jouer à PES 2008 sur XP ou Vista avec Boot Camp s'il te plaît? C'est une des conditions importantes pour savoir si je "switch" to un  iMac ou si je reste sur Windows?
> 
> Merci beaucoup, Bonne fin de journée, Jules.



Ne pas switcher parce qu'*un* jeu ne fonctionne pas, c'est un peu beaucoup abusé non ?


----------



## minibob (16 Décembre 2007)

ouais mais c'est un bon jeu quand même!! J'ai ne rien trouvé de très concluant; sur un iMac, avec n'importe quel logiciel (Parallels, Boot Camp... ce que vous voulez!!) y'a t'il un moyen pour qu'il fonctionne??


----------



## Tarul (16 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument. Quoi que peut en dire VMware, je n'ai jamais pu lancer un quelconque jeu (même ceux "anciens").
> 
> Il faut que tu installes Windows en natif via boocamp, si tu comptes jouer...


Moi j'ai réussit à jouer à Starcraft dessus. 



minibob a dit:


> ouais mais c'est un bon jeu quand même!! J'ai ne rien trouvé de très concluant; sur un iMac, avec n'importe quel logiciel (Parallels, Boot Camp... ce que vous voulez!!) y'a t'il un moyen pour qu'il fonctionne??



Bonjour,
Rien de concluant parce qu'il n'y a pas eut de test de PES 2008 sur un imac fonctionnant sous windows?


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Rien de concluant parce qu'il n'y a pas eut de test de PES 2008 sur un imac fonctionnant sous windows?



Ben si, olimacet (post 871). Mais ça n'a pas l'air glorieux...


----------



## Tarul (17 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si, olimacet (post 871). Mais ça n'a pas l'air glorieux...



Le pire c'est que j'avais répondu. :rateau:

J'ai un peu googlelisé sur ce jeux. Il semble que le problème avec  la ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO ne soit pas rare.

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3864568-pes-2008-probleme-carte-graphique

Enfin, j'ai vu plusieurs postes sur ce site http://www.planete-pes.com/ qui indiquent la config et les problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer sur ce jeu.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, quelqu'un a t'il essayé de jouer à ce Raibow six sur un Imac Intel core2 Duo 2,16ghz avec 2go de ram, (VIA BOOTCAMP), afin de savoir si cela fonctionne?

D'avance merci de vos réponses.

Il y a un fil dédié aux jeux.


----------



## sunnytiti (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour tlm 
 j ai installer Bootcamp beta, puis Win XP j ai ensuite plusieurs jeu installé comme guild war, Wow, CS: source, Half life Source, et quelques autre aussi. Tous ces jeux fonctionnes nickel 
Le problème vient de Call of duty 4 en version solo aucun problème mais quand je lance le mode multi j ai droit à un joli écran bleu ( qui s'affiche bien trop vite pour je que je puisse lire quoi que ce soit) puis un reboot ....
 Mais ce n'est pas systématique des fois ça marche ...
je ne sait pas trop quoi faire tous mes pilotes sont à jour, Win xp aussi.
Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur ^^


Je précise quand même que tous les logiciels sont légaux.



Voici ma config: Imac 24", 2.2 ghz, 2 go ram et Geforce 7600GT​


----------



## sunnytiti (29 Décembre 2007)

sunnytiti a dit:


> Bonjour tlm ​
> 
> j ai installer Bootcamp beta, puis Win XP j ai ensuite plusieurs jeu installé comme guild war, Wow, CS: source, Half life Source, et quelques autre aussi. Tous ces jeux fonctionnes nickel
> Le problème vient de Call of duty 4 en version solo aucun problème mais quand je lance le mode multi j ai droit à un joli écran bleu ( qui s'affiche bien trop vite pour je que je puisse lire quoi que ce soit) puis un reboot ....
> ...


 
Merci d'avoir déplacer le post a 45eme page d'un tread...
Laisser tomber je me débrouillerai tout seul ....
Message à effacer svp, merci.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Décembre 2007)

... thread qui traite (_oh ben ça alors_) de ton problème, et qui est un des plus lus de ce forum... 

Ca va? t'es sûr qu'il te manque rien? Un café peut-être? Qu'est-ce que les autres membres du forum pourraient faire pour votre grandeur?...


----------



## sunnytiti (29 Décembre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4524798 a dit:
			
		

> ... thread qui traite (_oh ben ça alors_) de ton problème, et qui est un des plus lus de ce forum...
> 
> Ca va? t'es sûr qu'il te manque rien? Un café peut-être? Qu'est-ce que les autres membres du forum pourraient faire pour votre grandeur?...


 
essaye de trouver un seul post qui traite exactement du même probleme que moi... Il n'y en as aucun, ni sur COD 4 ni sur un quelquonque reboot apres un écran bleu suite au lancement du jeu, j ai fais une recherche avant de poster.

Et les sarcasmes tu les gardes pour tes potes la prochaine fois !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Décembre 2007)

Peut-être, mais c'est dans ce thread précis que tu as le plus de chance d'obtenir une réponse. 

Quant aux sarcasmes, change d'attitude et demande-toi si le modérateur qui a déplacé ton message n'avait pas de bonnes raisons de le faire: la prochaine fois ça t'évitera d'en recevoir...


----------



## Toumak (30 Décembre 2007)

zouavinou a dit:


> Bonjour, quelqu'un a t'il essayé de jouer à ce Raibow six sur un Imac Intel core2 Duo 2,16ghz avec 2go de ram, (VIA BOOTCAMP), afin de savoir si cela fonctionne?
> 
> D'avance merci de vos réponses.
> 
> Il y a un fil dédié aux jeux.



j'y ai joué sur mon imac coreduo 1,83 2BG

...

et c'est un massacre
c'est fluide (sans rire) en 800x600 tout au mini et pas mal de trucs désactivés !
d'accord tu as un core2 2,16 (et peut-être la x1600 256 ?) mais ça ne changera pas grand chose
enfin tu peux toujours l'essayer 
c'est une tuerie ce jeu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

 Merci pour la réponse mais j'ai un peu de mal à traduire tes propos, quand tu dis que "c'est 

un massacre" est ce parce que c'est injouable ? Est aussi "tu peux toujours essayer" veut tu 

dire qu'il y a peut de chance que le jeu fonctionne avec ma config (carte ATI X1600 128mo) 

?


----------



## Toumak (1 Janvier 2008)

zouavinou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour la réponse mais j'ai un peu de mal à traduire tes propos, quand tu dis que "c'est
> 
> ...



c'est comme je te l'ai dit 
c'est ultra fluide en 800x600 tout au mini
et c'est tout
dès que tu touches à la qualité graphique ou à la résolution, c'est la cata

mais on l'oublie presque tellement ce jeu est bon


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

zouavinou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour la réponse mais j'ai un peu de mal à traduire tes propos, quand tu dis que "c'est
> 
> un massacre" est ce parce que c'est injouable ?



Parce que tu n'as jamais vu Toumak manger un plat de spaghetti à la bolognaise... 

Un massacre, quoi ! :afraid:


----------



## Toumak (1 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que tu n'as jamais vu Toumak manger un plat de spaghetti à la bolognaise...
> 
> Un massacre, quoi ! :afraid:



effectivement, et c'est aussi un de mes souhaits pur 2008, arriver à garder le contôle de moi à la vue d'une assiette de spaghettis  

au fait, bonne année cher Divoli  (et pi à tous les autres aussi hein   )


----------



## xao85 (1 Janvier 2008)

Toujours de l'humour pour cette année 2008 à ce que je vois! 

Bonne année Toumak et Divoli!


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à vous tous ! 

Bons jeux !


----------



## SITRALE (8 Janvier 2008)

ouin ouin est ce que je peu mettre une 8800 GT sur mon MacPro 2,66?

Sinon j'suis dégouté...

Parceque quant j'ai acheté mon MacPro, je l'ai fait parceqe je pensai que ca allait etre une machine é vo lu tive...

S.


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> ouin ouin est ce que je peu mettre une 8800 GT sur mon MacPro 2,66?
> 
> Sinon j'suis dégouté...
> 
> ...



je crois que la réponse est OUI !

je pense qu'elle est dispo toute seule sur le store pour environ 270 &#8364; 

edit : zut, c'est 320, putin c'est cher, m'enfin bon ...
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/belgiumfrstore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=7E4EB91E&nplm=MB137


----------



## SITRALE (8 Janvier 2008)

doit y avoir une petite MAJ interne au niveau du macpro avec tout ca nan?

S.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

Tu te réveilles ?


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> doit y avoir une petite MAJ interne au niveau du macpro avec tout ca nan?
> 
> S.



pourquoi ça ? ça n'est qu'un nouveau périphérique !
le support de cette carte arrivera certainement avec la 10.5.2, qui devrait sortir sous peu


----------



## greggorynque (8 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> doit y avoir une petite MAJ interne au niveau du macpro avec tout ca nan?
> 
> S.




ta touche F5 est morte ???

octocoeurs pour tout le monde


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ta touche F5 est morte depuis 2 jours ou quoi ???
> 
> octocoeurs pour tout le monde



qu'est-ce que tu racontes encore toi ?!


----------



## greggorynque (8 Janvier 2008)

J'arrive pas a supprime mon message si qqun peut le faire SVP (dsl j'essaye d'autocensurer mes freeposts  )


----------



## SITRALE (8 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> pourquoi ça ? ça n'est qu'un nouveau périphérique !
> le support de cette carte arrivera certainement avec la 10.5.2, qui devrait sortir sous peu



Hum...je suis sous tiger...ca pose un problem?

S.


----------



## SITRALE (8 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu te réveilles ?



hum?

S.


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'arrive pas a supprime mon message si qqun peut le faire SVP (dsl j'essaye d'autocensurer mes freeposts  )





SITRALE a dit:


> hum?
> 
> S.



tout le monde est dans le gaz ou quoi


----------



## SITRALE (8 Janvier 2008)

hein toumak ca pose un probleme d'etre sous Tiger tu pense ?

Il proposeront quant  meme une MAJ pour les pauvres? **

S.


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> hein toumak ca pose un probleme d'etre sous Tiger tu pense ?
> 
> S.



je suppose que
pour le moment on sait pas grand chose, mais en toute logique, il devraient sortir un pilote pour cette carte compatible avec Tiger et Leopard


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> je suppose que
> pour le moment on sait pas grand chose, mais en toute logique, il devraient sortir un pilote pour cette carte compatible avec Tiger et Leopard



Oui, ben ça c'est la version (très) optimiste. A mon avis, chez nVidia, ils doivent déjà être entrain de bosser à fond sur la prochaine CG...


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

quel râleur ce divoli


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

Non, je commence à les connaitre, chez nVidia. Cela fait déjà des années que je me tape leurs CG...


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

Faut bien dire que sur mac, on est mal loti côté graphique en général


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas plus mal vu toutes les daubes qu'on trouve du côté des pc.


----------



## SITRALE (8 Janvier 2008)

bon bah j'attend un update TIGER avant de faire des betises...puis après faudra passer en revu les différentes manières de s'en procurer (only Apple Store ou est ce qu'on peu se permettre certains hérétismes?)

S.



> olivier93 Cela ne fait aucun doute que les nouvelles cartes graphiques soient compatible avec les anciens macpro! En revanche, je suis prêt a parier qu'il y aura possibilité de flasher une 8800gt de pc bien moins cher! Voire même de flasher une 8800 gtx (ultra) en "vrai" fx 5600! L'avenir nous le dira!


>>

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=251277&st=0&gopid=2507681&#entry2507681

S.


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2008)

Quelqu'un fait marcher son Civilization IV sous Boot Camp ? Parce que Beyond The Sword n'ayant toujours pas ete porte sur Mac...


----------



## ahgnas (9 Janvier 2008)

fifa 2008 tourne-t-il sous bootcamp ?


----------



## Toumak (10 Janvier 2008)

confirmation de ce que je disais :



> Tout du moins aux Etats Unis, les premiers Mac Pro de nouvelle génération ont commencé à être livrés. Xlr8yourmac rapporte les témoignages de plusieurs lecteurs.
> Tout comme les précédents, ce ordinateurs sont très silencieux. La Radeon HD 2600 semble avoir assez de coffre pour jouer à World of Warcraft sur un 30" confortablement.
> Le système installé reste une 10.5.1 dans une build spécifique, la 9B2117, numéro très proche de celui de la version actuelle.
> On note en revanche un problème qui semble toucher l'essentiel de ces premiers propriétaires. Les machines auraient une tendance à figer, obligeant à redémarrer. Tout laisse penser que ce soit lié à un bug des pilotes vidéo et non pas un problème matériel.
> *Nous avons eu la confirmation qu'Apple a décidé au dernier moment d'anticiper la sortie des Mac Pro pour libérer du temps de parole durant le keynote. Ces machines auraient dû arriver avec la 10.5.2 qui est d'ailleurs la seule à proposer par défaut les pilotes des Geforce 8800. Avec un tout petit peu de chance, la prochaine mise à jour (qu'Apple a en partie allégé mais qui restera très grosse) réglera ces problèmes.*




source


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2008)

Oui, une belle machine pour jouer. Maintenant, est-ce qu'on passera par Boot Camp ou pas...


----------



## Toumak (10 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, une belle machine pour jouer. Maintenant, est-ce qu'on passera par Boot Camp ou pas...



ça dépendra surtout à quels jeux tu veux jouer !


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> ça dépendra surtout à quels jeux tu veux jouer !



En tout cas pour Civ je vais pouvoir repasser par la version Mac, ca devrait etre plus rapide qu'avec le Mini


----------



## SITRALE (10 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> confirmation de ce que je disais source



Toujours pas d'info sur une 10.4.12 ... 

Bien sur, Apple amerait bien vendre plein de Leopard en meme temp j'imagine...

S.


----------



## SITRALE (10 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> confirmation de ce que je disais source



Toujours pas d'info sur une 10.4.12 ... 

Bien sur, Apple amerait bien vendre plein de Leopard en meme temp j'imagine...

S.


----------



## SITRALE (10 Janvier 2008)

ouuups pardon :rose:


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> ouin ouin est ce que je peu mettre une 8800 GT sur mon MacPro 2,66?
> 
> Sinon j'suis dégouté...
> 
> ...





Toumak a dit:


> je crois que la réponse est OUI !
> 
> je pense qu'elle est dispo toute seule sur le store pour environ 270 
> 
> ...



Ben finalement ce sera NON.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*"ALERT TO OWNERS OF "OLD" MAC PROS! (CORRECTED)
*The GeForce 8800 GT is *NOT* compatible with the older Mac Pro (August 2006, April 2007) as we assumed. I've been informed that GeForce 8800 GT uses an EFI64 ROM, the old Mac Pros "expect" an EFI32 ROM."

[/FONT]Source:
http://barefeats.com/york2.html


----------



## Toumak (11 Janvier 2008)

c'est un vrai scandale

et comment rendre obsolète une machine de moins d'un an à 2500&#8364;

et allez pas me dire que c'est pas faisable et que c'est la faute au hardware   

ça ça me révolte

merci pour l'info divoli


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est un vrai scandale
> 
> et comment rendre obsolète une machine de moins d'un an à 2500
> 
> ...



La machine est sortie en aout 2006


----------



## Toumak (11 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> La machine est sortie en aout 2006



oui mais je parlais pour les gens qui en ont acheté une il y a 6 mois par exemple

ça ne fait pas de différence

Comment est-ce possible alors qu'on trouve encore aujourd'hui des cartes pour powermac g5 ?


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> oui mais je parlais pour les gens qui en ont acheté une il y a 6 mois par exemple
> 
> ça ne fait pas de différence
> 
> Comment est-ce possible alors qu'on trouve encore aujourd'hui des cartes pour powermac g5 ?



Il y a les cartes AGP et PCI-E. Faut pas exagerer, chaque gamme a quand meme ses pieces de rechange bien specifiques. Et personne ne s'etonne de ne pouvoir acheter des barrettes de 4 Go, qu'on peut mettre sur les nouveaux Mac Pro, sur un bi-G4. Bien sur que j'exagere, mais avant de s'enerver attendons deja de voir si Apple ne sortira pas une carte a destination des premiers Mac Pro


----------



## Toumak (11 Janvier 2008)

J'espère de tout mon coeur que tu as raison. Et qu'une version de cette carte sera compatible avec les anciens MacPro.

car si ça n'est pas le cas, je trouverai ça scandaleux.

Mais ça n'est que mon avis


----------



## SITRALE (11 Janvier 2008)

Dé gou té...

Et Apple qui ventai un MacPro évolutif...

J'suis dégouté, rien de plus à dire...

Allé je vai m'acheter un pc ...

@+

S.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Janvier 2008)

en même temps un pc de jeu couteras bientot moins cher qu'un CG chez apple, alors bon tu devrais peux etre y penser


----------



## SITRALE (11 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> en même temps un pc de jeu couteras bientot moins cher qu'un CG chez apple, alors bon tu devrais peux etre y penser



C'était une plaisanterie bien sur...

J'ai besoin de mon Mac pour bosser...

...

S.


----------



## SITRALE (11 Janvier 2008)

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/geforce8800/

!!



S.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> C'était une plaisanterie bien sur...
> 
> J'ai besoin de mon Mac pour bosser...
> 
> ...



oui mais tu pourrais t'acheter un PC servant de console en fait (voi une console sinon  ) vu que c'est pour jouer que tu veux cete carte 

Mais c'etais une plaisanterie


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> en même temps un pc de jeu couteras bientot moins cher qu'un CG chez apple, alors bon tu devrais peux etre y penser



Même si c'était une boutade, il y a quand même un fond de vérité. 

Je pense que si on est un fana de jeux, il vaut mieux opter pour une tour PC. On est plus sûr de pouvoir la faire évoluer, et à moindre coût. Ou alors une console de jeux... 
Alors que sur Mac, on est trop restreint et trop dépendant d'Apple, même avec un MacPro.
C'est peut-être dur à dire mais c'est comme ça.

Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec Toumak. Et pour répondre à SITRALE, il y a pas mal de gens qui rouspètent sur les sites Mac. Donc tout n'est peut-être pas perdu (peut-être y aura-t'il une màj au niveau des drivers et surtout du firmware)...


----------



## Toumak (11 Janvier 2008)

c'est dont bien dû au firmware de la carte, explications :
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/8800gt-mac-pro-27208/


----------



## SITRALE (11 Janvier 2008)

En gros si Apple vend cette 8800GT à l'unité sur son site, ca serait au cas ou on ne sait jamais, un acheteur de MacPro tout récent chengerai subitement d'avis et voudrais remplacer l'HD 2600 par la 8800GT en achetant cette dernière, sans faire jouer ni garantie ni retour matériel...

C'est a s'arracher la tête...

En gros cette page du store ne sert à rien : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=7E4EB91E&nplm=MB137

S.


----------



## OThuGLifeO (12 Janvier 2008)

Voila, j'ai une question, comment installé un jeu MMORPG sur mon mac à partir d'un site internet ( Metin2 ) ? Car il me demande après le téléchargement, aucune application n'a été trouvé, un truc de ce genre... Qu'elle serais donc cette application ? Si vous pouvez répondre, elle serais la bienvenu !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> Voila, j'ai une question, comment installé un jeu MMORPG sur mon mac à partir d'un site internet ( Metin2 ) ? Car il me demande après le téléchargement, aucune application n'a été trouvé, un truc de ce genre... Qu'elle serais donc cette application ? Si vous pouvez répondre, elle serais la bienvenu !
> 
> Merci d'avance



Le client de ce jeu est un .exe
Exécutable windows donc.

Impossible de lancer ce jeu sur un mac.
D'ailleurs c'est préciser sur le site: "Pc uniquement".
Essaye avec bootcamp ou Parallels.


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Janvier 2008)

OUi, le programme necessaire c'est windows 

Si tu as un Intel, tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire


----------



## OThuGLifeO (12 Janvier 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> OUi, le programme necessaire c'est windows
> 
> Si tu as un Intel, tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire



Justement non ! Car c'est la première fois que j'ai un Mac en plus sa fait seulement 3 semaines que je l'est ...!:rateau:
Mais bon je vias quand même essayer !


----------



## Toumak (12 Janvier 2008)

et ton mac il est neuf ou c'est un d'occaze ?
car s'il est neuf, c'est bien un mac intel, donc tu peux installer windows sans soucis et jouer à ton jeu


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2008)

En clair, il te faut installer une version de Windows (minimum XP SP2) en natif, en créant une partition dédiée à l'aide de bootcamp. A partir de là, tu peux utiliser ton Mac en dual-boot.

La ludothèque Mac est relativement pauvre, et depuis l'apparition des MacIntel on peut installer Windows. C'est une solution qu'ont trouvée certains utilisateurs pour faire fonctionner des logiciels PC, dont des jeux donc.

D'où l'apparition de ce topic sur les forums...


----------



## ampoule (15 Janvier 2008)

Hello, 
Moi je l'ai installé avec parallels desktop, mais moi il ne démarre pas???
Il ne s'affiche pas??? la musique fonctionne mais rien d'autre!!!!

 zzzut...

Des idées???

Merci.


----------



## divoli (17 Janvier 2008)

ampoule a dit:


> Hello,
> Moi je l'ai installé avec parallels desktop, mais moi il ne démarre pas???
> Il ne s'affiche pas??? la musique fonctionne mais rien d'autre!!!!
> 
> ...



Oui. 

A ton avis, pourquoi on a nommé ce topic comme ça ? 


Toumak, t'es le meilleur !


----------



## Toumak (17 Janvier 2008)

WoaoW !  que me vaut cet honneur ?


----------



## FabMan (17 Janvier 2008)

Pour ma part, je viens enfin de passer, C'EST PAS TROP TÔT, au iMac 20". *QUE DU BONHEUR!!!*
Je suis néanmoins tanté d'achter la licence windows pour mes jeux et autres logiciels incompatibles avec mac. STYLE TOCA RACE DRIVER 3 ET COLLIN MAC RAE RALLY.


----------



## divoli (17 Janvier 2008)

FabMan a dit:


> COLLIN MAC RAE RALLY.


Compatible Mac. 
http://www.ludomac.com/test.php?id=347
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=201003


A moins que tu ais déjà acheté la version PC...


----------



## Toumak (18 Janvier 2008)

la nouvelle version DiRT est géniale, mais ça demande une bonne config.

"_Mais zoli petit iMac 17", t'es toujours aussi puissant, c'est ces saloperies de jeux qui sont de plus en plus chiants ..._"


----------



## Bbjazzy (24 Janvier 2008)

Salut a tous,

gamer dans l'ame, mais bossant sur Mac (ouaip c'est compatible  -ca c'est pour les PCistes- )
j'ai un chtit souci...
Config : win xp2 sous bootcamp (leopard)

lorsque je joue a Guild Wars, les ventilos s'affolent direct a 6000 t/m
le temps de passer dans une autre zone, ils se calme (2000) et des que mon perso arrive dans la dite-zone, j'ai de nouveau droit a la turbine.  
on va pas me faire croire que le macbookpro perd/prend 15 degres en 20 secondes ?????  :mouais:

Une idée ???? genre comment fixer la valeur de la vitesse sous win ? ou autre ... je suis pas sectaire 

Mirci


----------



## FabMan (24 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Compatible Mac.
> http://www.ludomac.com/test.php?id=347
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=201003
> 
> ...




OK je me lance. Merci


----------



## Plastik (29 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous!

Je viens me greffer sur ce topic bein garnit pour vous exposer mon problême. Je suis détenteur d'un macbook pro équipé d'une carte graphique Nvidia 8600M GT et d'un processeur intel core 2 duo. 

Pour commencer j'ai installé une version 32-bits de vista, mon installation est propre et m'a pris du temps :mouais: . J'aimerais savoir si je dois reformater pour installer une version 64-bits ou si ce n'est pas une obligation.

Deuxièmement, mon écran externe est coupé en deux dans la longueur et reproduit 2 fois la même image tout ça en résolution maximale 640x480. J'ai exxayé une bonne quinzaine de drivers certifié pour ma C.G. mais rien à faire.

Pour finir j'aimerais savoir si ma carte graphique pourrait en l'état faire tourner "Crysis" que je meurs envie d'essayer.

Je prie pour une solution. Trop de nuit blanche à me torturer pour trouver une réponse... Bientôt c'est le coma  !!!
​


----------



## FabMan (30 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Compatible Mac.
> http://www.ludomac.com/test.php?id=347
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=201003
> 
> ...



Oui j'avais un pc avant de me lacher pour le mac. Et j'ai acheté les versions pc bien sûr


----------



## greggorynque (30 Janvier 2008)

> . J'aimerais savoir si je dois reformater pour installer une version 64-bits ou si ce n'est pas une obligation.



non c'est même une mauvaise idée, tu aura des probleme de MAJ des drivers plus frequents




> Pour finir j'aimerais savoir si ma carte graphique pourrait en l'état faire tourner "Crysis" que je meurs envie d'essayer.


[/quote]

Une autre mauvaise idée  tu ne le fera tourner qu'en low+ car le jeu est TRES mal optimisé (mais très beau)


----------



## hkstyle (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjours,

J'essaie de faire tourner COD4 sur mon mac, via bootcamp et windows, le pb c'est vient de la carte video.

Alors deux questions. Es ce que qqu a deja mon pb et si oui, comment le resoudre si possible. Deuxiement, ma carte video est Intel Mobil 945, dois je faire un update ou telecharger des drivers, cela changera t il qqchose (sur le site Intel pas d'update).

Petite remarque: comme s'il en etait besoin, je me rappel maintenant pkoi j'ai acheter un Mac. Sur Windows y a toujours un truc qui va pas...

Merci d'avance aux techniciens si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## olaf65 (1 Février 2008)

ta carte ne permet malheureusement pas de jouer à call of duty 4, tu possèdes une 64 bit et le jeux demande 256 MB il me semble ou 128 pe, mais pas moins.....


----------



## hkstyle (1 Février 2008)

Bonjours,

J'essaie de faire tourner Call Of Duty 4 sur mon mac, via bootcamp et windows, le pb c'est la carte video.
J'ai a macbook blanc. Mon OS est tiger derniere version et ma carte video Intel Mobile 945.

Es ce que qqun a reussi a faire tourner COD4 sur son mac?  Je me disais qu'il fallait peut etre mettre a jour des pilotes ou ma carte video. Le probleme est que sur le site d'intel (ma carte vid) aucune update n'est dipso.

Merci d'avance aux techniciens si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Février 2008)

Non tu n'a pas de carte video, tu n'a donc AUCUNE chance même de démarrer le jeu ... ....

Le macbook n'est pas une machine de jeu, pour jouer sur ordinateur a un gros jeu, il faut un PC (ou un mac) taillé pour, cela parais logique...........

Mais si tu avais ne serais-ce que cherché, tu aurais tout de suite compris le comique de ta question, car ton jeu demande une carte graphique a mini 200&#8364; pour se lancer dans de bonnes conditions...


----------



## hkstyle (1 Février 2008)

impossible donc de faire tourner ce genre de jeux ou meme un PES???


----------



## greggorynque (1 Février 2008)

Non ...


----------



## remir (1 Février 2008)

olaf65 a dit:


> ta carte ne permet malheureusement pas de jouer à call of duty 4, tu possèdes une 64 bit et le jeux demande 256 MB il me semble ou 128 pe, mais pas moins.....



Desole de te dire Olaf mais ta reponse na aucun sens :mouais:

Voici la situation,  le macbook est une bonne machine, puissante et rapide, mais pour jouer a des jeux ils te faut plus que ca, il te faut une carte graphique, c est comme un deuxieme processeur dans ton ordinateur qui est dedie juste pour ca !

Et vois tu le macbook a une toute petite carte graphique, tout de meme suffisante pour faire tourner Counter strike premier du nom, peut etre PES mais avec une resolution genre 1024x768, et des emulateurs de toutes sortes,

Mais malheusement impossible de faire tourner correctement des jeux comme COD 4, ou Crysis ou encore le dernier Turok, j ai vu la pub ce matin tiens...

Enfin, ne soit pas enerve, car si un ordinateur portable a 1000 euro serait apte a faire tourner ces jeux, et bein je n'aurai pas moi meme revendu le mien pour m acheter un macbook pro avec la carte 8600 GT qui dechire !!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHH..

Enfin voila. la reponse est donne.

A+


----------



## LeProf (1 Février 2008)

hkstyle a dit:


> impossible donc de faire tourner ce genre de jeux ou meme un PES???



PES 6 marche sur macbook via bootcamp.


----------



## ncocacola (1 Février 2008)

Euh, si WoW marche, y'a aucune raison que PES ne marche pas sur MacBook...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Février 2008)

Si si, des raisons il y en a plein, malheureusement...


----------



## skystef (2 Février 2008)

La question a dû être posée et une réponse est sûrement déjà postée mais je n'ai pas envie de relire toutes les pages de ce long topic : que vaut la Radeon 2400 des iMac Alu 20" pour les jeux de types stratégies, gestions, aventures (oblivion par ex.) et sport (PES 2008)

J'ai juste testé Kotor sur mon iMac et ça fonctionne sans problème. Je me demande quand même que vaut vraiment la carte graphique embarqué et si dans un an ou deux elle sera capable de continuer à faire tourner des jeux récents décemment (au moins en 1024 avec quelques options activées).

J'ai vu des benchs sur certains sites, ça n'est pas fameux par rapport à la Radeon HD 2600 qui s'en sort mieux :mouais:


----------



## sssspion (2 Février 2008)

Bonsoir !

De mon côté, j'utilise un macbook tout neuf, mais tous les jeux que j'ai tenté d'installer sur ma partition windows pour l'instant ont de gros problèmes:

- Baldur's Gate 2 : retournement à 180 degrés de l'écran dans le jeu en mode plein écran...
- Neverwinter Nights 1 (et tous les add-on) : plantage au démarrage ("nwmain.exe a rencontré un problème et doit fermer" juste avant l'écran principal). Y-a-t-il un élément graphique dans le menu principal que le macbook n'arrive pas à afficher (je pense à l'effet de fumée en arrière plan) ?

Donc pour l'instant, bilan plutôt mitigé...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Février 2008)

Au pire, les deux jeux existent pour MacOS X, et devraient fonctionner sans soucis


----------



## sclicer (4 Février 2008)

Hello
Je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de réponse à cette questions.
J'aurais voulu savoir si qu'était capable de gérer en ce moment un mbp avec une CG de 256mo ? 
De plus les jeux gérer sont-ils beaucoup ralentis sur un écran 30" ?
Pour parachever ma questions les jeux qui m'interesserais à faire fonctionner sur le mbp, puis mbp+Ecran externe :

Trackamania PC
Flight simulator PC/mac
X plane PC/mac
Cod4 en attendant la version mac
Guitar héro 3 mac ou pc ?

Merci encore


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Cod 4 (version PC, sur XP SP2) fonctionne impeccablement bien avec un MBP 2,4 GHz et sa CG nVidia 8600M à 256 Mo (tout du moins en ayant essayé la version démo). J'avais déjà témoigné sur ce topic.

Avec un écran 30", je suppose que cela va entrainer une baisse de performance.

Ceci dit, je te conseillerais plutôt d'attendre la version Mac.

Concernant les autres jeux , je ne sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Cod 4 (version PC, sur XP SP2) fonctionne impeccablement bien avec un MBP 2,4 GHz et sa CG nVidia 8600M à 256 Mo (tout du moins en ayant essayé la version démo). J'avais déjà témoigné sur ce topic.
> 
> Avec un écran 30", je suppose que cela va entrainer une baisse de performance.
> 
> ...



_COD 4 : mac_ est prévu pour mai il me semble.


----------



## nosss17 (7 Février 2008)

Bonsoir
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a réussi a installé Enemy Territory : Quake Wars sur un imac 20' en utilisant Boot camp?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fractal (8 Février 2008)

Je n'ai pas d'iMac, mais je suppose que le seul problème que ca pourrait poser, ce sont les drivers ATI. Je te conseille d'installer la dernière version des Catalyst (download sur le site de ATI/AMD)


----------



## remir (12 Février 2008)

Experience Personnelle:

Pour vous faire part de mon test d'hier...

Hier j'ai tente de faire fonctionner Pcsx2 sur windows XP.

J'ai reussi a lancer l'interface PS2, le menu,c'etait assez fluide et avec le son...

J'y aussi reussi a parametrer une manette USB pour controler ce fameux menu...

J'ai tente de lancer une ROM gratuite qui s'appelle Black lotus. ( On la trouve sur un blog )

Mais la ROM commence et des que la 3D s'affiche la tout BUG.

Alors biensur jusque la je n'ai fait que suivre les tutos dispos sous Youtube. Rien de bien exeptionnel.

Mais tout de meme je me dit que si ca pouvait marcher ca serai pas mal. Je m'imagine a pouvoir faire un Gran turismo sur le MBP !

Donc voila c'est tout...

Au fait si vous avez une idee, je suis aller acheter une copie de Gran turismo 4 ( je vis en Chine actuellement ) mais le disque est rejeter apres quelques essais de lecture ! sous mac ou sous pc.

Vous avez des idees pourquoi ? Cela m'arrive aussi parfois quand je mets des DVD pirates acheter ici. Je comprend pas...

A +


----------



## Maximouse (22 Février 2008)

Heureux propriétaires d'un Mac Pro équipé d'une 88OO GT, avez vous remplacer les pilotes BootCamp par cela par exemple : http://www.nvidia.fr/object/winxp_169.21_whql_fr.html


----------



## g.robinson (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec COD4.
Il réagit curieusement au clavier et à la souris. J'avance, je ne peux pas tourner. Je m'arrête, la souris reprend ses droits. Ect... Bref injouable. :hein:
Savez d'où peut provenir ce problème ?
Quel est ce symptôme ?
MERCI


----------



## g.robinson (25 Février 2008)

Bon... je vais essayer autrement.
COD4 peut il tourner sur mon iMac ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Oui.

Tu as quoi comme clavier/souris ?
Des drivers particuliers installés ?


----------



## lifenight (26 Février 2008)

Oui COD4 tourne sur les mac intel vu qu'avec bootcamp c'est comme un pc et que je l'ai fini sur mon macbook pro  Si tu as un problème ce n'est pas bootcamp qui est en cause c'est plutôt un problème windows.

Tu as bien assigné tes touches dans le jeu ?  Tu as installé des drivers genre ceux de chez logitech / microsoft ou autre ? Si c'est une mighty mouse c'est pas vraiment adapté aux jeux


----------



## g.robinson (26 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai installé aucun driver supplémentaire à part ceux du disque de Léo.
J'ai les claviers/souris filaires d'origine. Quant à la Mighty, elle s'en sort très bien avec COD2  .
Je crois que je vais donc réinstallé Windaube.
Pour résumé il faut : FAT32, XP2,.. C'est bien çà ?
Merci
J'ai trop hâte que ça marche, j'en rève la nuit


----------



## g.robinson (27 Février 2008)

AYAÎ !!!
ça marche. C'était mon Windaube qui était "foireux".
J'ai pu commencer l'entrainement ce matin avant le taff et tous marche bien. J'ai hâte de voir jusqu'où je peux pousser le graphisme. Et surtout, j'ai hâte de leurs faire leurs peaux


----------



## titoun7 (29 Février 2008)

excusez moi de remettre sur la table un débat qui certainement a été abordé de nombreuses fois
mais je viens d'acquérir un i mac 24 2,8Gh et je suis aussi un gamer. (mais je me soigne) 
donc je souhaite installer windows. Donc  la grande question est xp ou vista?????
Sachant que les réponses que j'ai trouvées s'orientent plus sur xp mais j'en suis à me dire que dans 6 mois xp n'existe plus dans le commerce et que la plus part des nouveaux jeux qui sortent sont plus vista et que oui je sais vista c'est de la merde c'est tous beugué etc etc... 
Mais les prochaines mises à jour sont sensées apporter des améliorations ; Et que la grande machine infernale Microsoft va peut être mettre un peut plus de temps à imposer son vista, mais au final il va y arriver alors je me dit que peut-être prévoyons l'avenir soyons précurseur et achetons vista??? alors alors qu'en pensez vous mes 300  c'est pour vista ou XP??????

merci de donner votre avis et désolé de vous imposer ça...


----------



## nikosfra06 (29 Février 2008)

salut a toi jeune padawan sur le chemin de la rédemption :

pour ton probleme je te conseillerai de garder XP et de loin, en effet, en plus de la stabilité, tu gagnera en performance dans tes jeu, car tu n'aura pas installé ce trou  noir a ressources qu'est vista...

petit trick pour gagner pas mal de puissance en prime : installe tes drivers bootcamp normalement, puis va prendre les derniers drivers radéon sur le site d'ATI et installe a la main le pilote de la 2600 Pro, tu va voir le framerate remonter d'une maniere assez impressionnate, je viens de tester avec World in Conflict, j'ai bien gagné 30% en framerate, et j'ai donc pu réhausser le niveau de détail sans perdre de fluidité (voire meme en en gagnant)

Bon jeu (faudra que je teste FS X quand meme)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Coucou ! 

Je voudrais savoir comment je peux jouer à gta san andreas sur mon futur macbook svp. 
Est-ce que je dois installer Windows ou bien est-ce que je dois utiliser ces logiciels bizarres que sont Bootcamp etc... Merci !


----------



## greggorynque (7 Mars 2008)

Tout d'bord tu dois lire, et ensuite tu sauras


----------



## choca (10 Mars 2008)

j'ai testé HL² sur mon macbookpro 2.4ghz , ca marche du  tonnerre 

je vais tester PES2008 et COD4 bientot, ce dernier par contre risque de moins bien  tourner que les autres mais bon on verra ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Mars 2008)

Au pire t'attends la version Mac de COD4


----------



## choca (10 Mars 2008)

je vais tester et voir ce que ca donne.

En tout cas , bootcamp marche tres bien, ca fait plaisir.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2008)

Cool, un ami vient de m'offrir sa licence d'XP Pro (il vient de passer à Vista). Ca va chier!!!  

Je sens que la 8800GT va faire des merveilles. :love:


----------



## g.robinson (11 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> j'ai testé HL² sur mon macbookpro 2.4ghz , ca marche du  tonnerre
> 
> je vais tester PES2008 et COD4 bientot, ce dernier par contre risque de moins bien  tourner que les autres mais bon on verra ...



COD4 tourne vraiment bien sur mon iMac  
Je viens de le finir. Dès que je peux j'attaque le multijoueur  :casse: :hosto: :king: :style:


----------



## SITRALE (11 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Cool, un ami vient de m'offrir sa licence d'XP Pro (il vient de passer à Vista). Ca va chier!!!
> 
> Je sens que la 8800GT va faire des merveilles. :love:



On a du nouveau sur les 8800GT pour les MacPro RevA?

S.


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Mars 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> On a du nouveau sur les 8800GT pour les MacPro RevA?
> 
> S.


Pas pour l'instant.


----------



## SITRALE (12 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pas pour l'instant.



Ca va se tasser, on va oublier, et quant les série X des GeForces seront la, on aura nos 8800 sur nos vieux MacPro...

S.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Mars 2008)

Ce n'est pas grave, j'ai un MacPro early 2008. :style:


----------



## BAL (16 Mars 2008)

Petite expérience - de 3 mois - avec Macbook pro + Léopard :
en mode XP (pack SP2), bugs 4 fois sur 5 avec FS 2004, mais pas forcemment au lancement; tout se passe normalement, puis l'image se fige, le son également, plus de souris, CTRL + Alt + Supr innactif....plus qu'à débrancher en force le "PC".​ 
Ce type de bug se produit également sous Pinnacle Studio DV version 11.
La FNAC répond qu'il est normal qu'un ordinateur APPLE fonctionne mal sous XP, que les pilotes ne sont probablement pas compatibles....bref, aprés avoir expliqué lors de mon achat en décembre que cette "bête de course" était capable de tout (même de fonctionner sous LINUX), au moment d'assumer devant le client, tout est subitement de la faute des applications que j'utilise !​ 
Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas trouvé de tâches réalisées par mon MAC qu'un PC ne saurait exécuter, alors que l'inverse, si !
Je reste trés septique sur l'incroyable cote des MAC; si vous n'utilisez que quelques logiciels précis, c'est sûrement interressant, mais il ne faut pas vouloir trop sortir des clous !... Ces logiciels ont tous un équivalent sur PC; les débuts innadmissibles de Vista vont probablement se faire oublier sous peu.​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

BAL a dit:


> Petite expérience - de 3 mois - avec Macbook pro + Léopard :
> en mode XP (pack SP2), bugs 4 fois sur 5 avec FS 2004, mais pas forcemment au lancement; tout se passe normalement, puis l'image se fige, le son également, plus de souris, CTRL + Alt + Supr innactif....plus qu'à débrancher en force le "PC".​



Tes drivers de carte graphique sont à jour ?
pi' FS bug aussi sur PC. T'as des addons ?
Une installation mal foutu ?
Les symptômes font plus penser à un soucis software que hardware. So... le MBP n'y est pour rien.




BAL a dit:


> Ce type de bug se produit également sous Pinnacle Studio DV version 11.
> La FNAC répond qu'il est normal qu'un ordinateur APPLE fonctionne mal sous XP, que les pilotes ne sont probablement pas compatibles....bref, aprés avoir expliqué lors de mon achat en décembre que cette "bête de course" était capable de tout (même de fonctionner sous LINUX), au moment d'assumer devant le client, tout est subitement de la faute des applications que j'utilise !​



C'est pas le sujet de ce fil.
Si ce n'est que tu as l'équivalent logiciel sur mac, alors pourquoi s'embêter avec XP ?




BAL a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas trouvé de tâches réalisées par mon MAC qu'un PC ne saurait exécuter, alors que l'inverse, si !​




Ouai ouai. Avec ma Lamborghini et ma 4L je suis dans le même cas. Je comprends.



BAL a dit:


> Je reste trés septique sur l'incroyable cote des MAC; si vous n'utilisez que quelques logiciels précis, c'est sûrement interressant, mais il ne faut pas vouloir trop sortir des clous !... Ces logiciels ont tous un équivalent sur PC​



Sûrement pour ça qu'un ingé info virtualise sans problème 4 bécanes différentes sur son mbp et en fait ce qu'il veut.
C'est pas parce que t'as une c.ouille avec un jeu et un logiciel vidéo à 2 euros que tu peux généraliser.

Pour FS : X-Plane est très bien et dispo sous MAC OS X.
Si tu veux monter des vidéos : iMovie fourni d'origine ou FinalCut.



BAL a dit:


> les débuts innadmissibles de Vista vont probablement se faire oublier sous peu.​



​


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2008)

Khyu, tu te laisses encore avoir par des aussi gros trolls?! Tssssk


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2008)

BAL a dit:


> les débuts innadmissibles de Vista vont probablement se faire oublier sous peu.


Oui, avec les débuts inadmissibles de Windows 7. :rateau: 

C'est ça Crimosoft : une erreur en chasse l'autre.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4612424 a dit:
			
		

> Khyu, tu te laisses encore avoir par des aussi gros trolls?! Tssssk



Ou ce qu'il étais poilu celui la !

non et puis la petite phrase sur vista a la fin... Ca sent le mec qui râle alors que ses problèmes viennent de drivers ou de MAJ.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4612424 a dit:
			
		

> Khyu, tu te laisses encore avoir par des aussi gros trolls?! Tssssk



Pardon, j'ai eu une soirée difficile. :rose:


----------



## thepunisher (17 Mars 2008)

Euh dsl de venir en cours de route. J'ai une petite question : tout le monde dit qu'il n'y a pas de perte de performance car ce n'est pas un émulateur. Donc en gros c'est l'équivalent de grub (linux) mais sur mac :un gestionnaire de multiboot tout bête sans programmes annexes liés à mac OS ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

thepunisher a dit:


> Euh dsl de venir en cours de route. J'ai une petite question : tout le monde dit qu'il n'y a pas de perte de performance car ce n'est pas un émulateur. Donc en gros c'est l'équivalent de grub (linux) mais sur mac :un gestionnaire de multiboot tout bête sans programmes annexes liés à mac OS ?



Disons que oui.
Avec un assistant Apple tout de même; qui se charge d'installer les drivers.
Pour le reste c'est du windows. Multi-boot. comme si t'en cauchemardais.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Mars 2008)

Salut.
J'ai un gros problème: Accro à la série TV, je me suis acheté le jeu vidéo LOST les disparus et je l'ai installé sous windows xp media center sur la partition bootcamp de mon macbook. Le programme d'installation que ma configuration était tout à fait suffisante pour faire tourner le jeu, mais au lancement du jeu je n'obtiens qu'un très seyant blue screen. Impossible de le lancer!
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mars 2008)

Quoi tu veux lancer ton MacBook? :afraid:

Dis moi où que j'essaye de l'attraper. 

OK je suis déjà loin. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Salut.
> J'ai un gros problème: Accro à la série TV, je me suis acheté le jeu vidéo LOST les disparus et je l'ai installé sous windows xp media center sur la partition bootcamp de mon macbook. Le programme d'installation que ma configuration était tout à fait suffisante pour faire tourner le jeu, mais au lancement du jeu je n'obtiens qu'un très seyant blue screen. Impossible de le lancer!
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?



Pitet la version d'xp windows media center qui déconne.
Essaye avec une autre version.


----------



## thepunisher (19 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Disons que oui.
> Avec un assistant Apple tout de même; qui se charge d'installer les drivers.
> Pour le reste c'est du windows. Multi-boot. comme si t'en cauchemardais.



MDR cauchemardais cauchemardais c'est vite dit ^^.


Sinon pr XP media center bin je connais quelqu'un dont le mediacenter merdais pour un jeu (Call of Duty 2 je crois) il a jamais réussi à le lancer il a changer d'OS et le problème était réglé.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (20 Mars 2008)

Ben, je viens de tester avec le xp familial de ma mère, ca marche toujours pas.


----------



## Xa3r0 (20 Mars 2008)

Il faut absolument un *XP SP2* ou un avec *SP1 OEM* ça peux marcher ?


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mars 2008)

Tu n'as pas le droit d'installer un SP1 OEM sur un mac et de toute façon il faut le SP2, c'est bien signalé 

RAPPEL: faites ce que vous voulez avec vos licences, mais ne le dites pas si c'est illégal, car sinon on peut considérer que le forum cautionne.


----------



## Xa3r0 (20 Mars 2008)

Non mais mon PC qui avait ce SP1 OEM dessus est mort et jeté à la déchèterie donc je me suis dis que....

Mais si c'est illégale je me prendrais un XP SP2 spécial pour mon Mac.

Merci de m'avoir répondu si vite.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (20 Mars 2008)

Comment ça? C'est pas légal d'installer une version OEM, même si on l'a achetée exprès pour son mac?


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Mars 2008)

XP SP2 ou Vista. 32 bits de préférence. 

(pas de XP SP1 :modo: )


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Comment ça? C'est pas légal d'installer une version OEM, même si on l'a achetée exprès pour son mac?


Il me semble que dans ce cas là, c'est bon.


----------



## Xa3r0 (20 Mars 2008)

Si j'achète une version OEM spécialement pour mon Mac c'est bon ?

Et une version Vista 64 ça serai pas mieux, histoire de gérer plus de 2go de Ram ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Si j'achète une version OEM spécialement pour mon Mac c'est bon ?



- ui, à condition d'acheter du matériel PC avec. Genre une alimentation, un ventilateur, un disque dur interne, une carte mère ou encore une carte graphique ...   



Xa3r0 a dit:


> Et une version Vista 64 ça serai pas mieux, histoire de gérer plus de 2go de Ram ?



Vista... Je te déconseille. Lent. Buggé. 
Un XP SP2 32 bits c'est très bien.


----------



## Xa3r0 (20 Mars 2008)

Obligé d'acheter du Matos PC ça me fais ch**r.
Je crois que je vais me prendre un petit DD ou une barrette de Ram pour ma mère et hop le tour est joué.

Merci pour vos réponses. Sans vous j'aurais acheté une OEM et je me serais retrouvé dans l'illégalité.

[Edit] Un tais de souris ça compte comme matos PC ou faudrait pas exagérer ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Obligé d'acheter du Matos PC ça me fais ch**r.
> 
> Je crois que je vais me prendre un petit DD ou une barrette de Ram pour ma mère et hop le tour est joué.
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses. Sans vous j'aurais acheté une OEM et je me serais retrouvé dans l'illégalité.



La règle établie pour vendre une license OEM est de l'accompagner d'une machine.
Dans le cas où tu fais toi même ta machine, tu peux acheter une pièce détachée figurant sur la même facture que la licence oem Windows. 
Un Disque Dur et un boîtier externe et ça roule.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Edit] Un tais de souris ça compte comme matos PC ou faudrait pas exagérer ?



Faut pas abuser.


----------



## Tarul (20 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Comment ça? C'est pas légal d'installer une version OEM, même si on l'a achetée exprès pour son mac?


Si c'est une version acheté oem  exprès pour le mac, il n'y a pas de problème.


Si on dit non au SP1, c'est tout simplement que ce dernier ne fonctionne pas avec bootcamp et les drivers fournit par apple.


----------



## Xa3r0 (21 Mars 2008)

Oui j'ai vu que le SP1 c'était pas possible. :rateau: 

Donc si non je ne suis pas obligé d'acheté un composant PC avec mon XPSP2 OEM ?
Et si j'y suis obligé, est ce qu'une barrette de RAM de 1go ferait l'affaire ?


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2008)

oui, certains sites proposent même l'OS + ram afin d'être moins cher et compatible. seulement tu es censé utiliser la ram sur la même machine !


----------



## Xa3r0 (21 Mars 2008)

P***n fais c***r je ne vais pas commander de la Ram + ou - compatible avec mon MP et je ne vais pas claquer 300 dans un système pourave.

Dsl de mon emportement mais la politique de M$ me dégoûte de jours en jours. Surtout quand je vois ça.

Merci quand même à tous. Je vais me débrouiller pour l'avoir d'une autre manière.


----------



## choca (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour all,

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait réussi à faire fonctionner PES 2008 sur la partition XP du mac ?

Je m'explique,

J'arrive à rentrer dans le jeu, je choisis exhibition, je choisi mon camp et lors du chargement de la page de selection d'équipe, le jeu plante et revient sur windows ...

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ...

j'ai un Macbookpro 2,4ghz
XP SP2

tout devrait rouler normalement

que faire ?


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> P***n fais c***r je ne vais pas commander de la Ram + ou - compatible avec mon MP et je ne vais pas claquer 300 dans un système pourave.
> 
> Dsl de mon emportement mais la politique de M$ me dégoûte de jours en jours. Surtout quand je vois ça.
> 
> Merci quand même à tous. Je vais me débrouiller pour l'avoir d'une autre manière.


Pas besoin d'un disque dur de plus pour ton MacPro?


----------



## Xa3r0 (21 Mars 2008)

J'ai déjà un RAID0 avec 2x500go + le 320 d'origine. Je vais pas faire collection. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> J'ai déjà un RAID0 avec 2x500go + le 320 d'origine. Je vais pas faire collection. :mouais:



Prends toi un ventilo à 5 euros.


----------



## OLB (23 Mars 2008)

j' ai 1 IMac osx. 2 Ghz intel core duo. 2 Go de ram.
J 'ai installé Star wars battlefront , donc les 3 disques, aucun pb mais au moment de lancer le jeu, paf! rien du tout...
Quelqu'un peit m'aider?
merci d'avance!!


----------



## OLB (23 Mars 2008)

Pareil pour pour SWB II, bonne instal mais au contraire du premier , au lancement du jeu , s'affiche un message: le mémoire ne peut pas être read...  Et ben pourquoi???
Merci d'avance!


----------



## alper (26 Mars 2008)

hemelune a dit:


> Recup de Macplus.net :
> 
> Boot Camp : premières impressions
> Cédric
> ...


Idem pour Flight Simulator. Tous les paramettres au max. Résultat: super fluidité. Impressionnant.


----------



## Goldy28 (26 Mars 2008)

J'ai un problème qui me pèse depuis maintenant pas mal de temps (environs 4 mois -_- )
je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un Mac OS X tiger et j'y ai instanllé windows XP obtenant ainsi boot camp
jusque là aucun problème ! aprés sa se corse car j'ai boot camp pour une seule raison
jouer à Guild Wars ! malheureusement dés que j'ai fini de l'installer et que je clic sur le gros bouton avec écris "jouer" il me dit que ma carte graphique n'est pas bonne j'ai donc chercher une carte graphique correspondant au configuration minimale derrière la boîte du jeuet voilà ce que j'ai trouver:

http://ati.amd.com/fr/products/radeon8500/radeon8500me/index.html

Est-ce que cette carte graphique sera suffisante ? 
(je voudrais pas l'acheter pour rien mon porte-feuille est déjà pas mal affaibli ^^')
Sinon auriez - vous d'autre solutions a mon problème ?
Comment réussiser vous a jouer à Guild Wars sur boot camp ? (si c'est votre cas )

Voilà désolé de vous assaillir ainsi de question mais je commence a etre désespérer  

Merci infiniment de me répondre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> J'ai un problème qui me pèse depuis maintenant pas mal de temps (environs 4 mois -_- )
> je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un Mac OS X tiger et j'y ai instanllé windows XP obtenant ainsi boot camp
> jusque là aucun problème ! aprés sa se corse car j'ai boot camp pour une seule raison
> jouer à Guild Wars ! malheureusement dés que j'ai fini de l'installer et que je clic sur le gros bouton avec écris "jouer" il me dit que ma carte graphique n'est pas bonne j'ai donc chercher une carte graphique correspondant au configuration minimale derrière la boîte du jeuet voilà ce que j'ai trouver:
> ...



T'as quoi comme modèle ?


----------



## Goldy28 (26 Mars 2008)

le modèle de quoi ? 
tu peus présciser s'il te plaît ? 
désolé je suis vraiment pas calé dans le sujet ^^'

merci beaucoup de m'aider


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> le modèle de quoi ?
> tu peus présciser s'il te plaît ?
> désolé je suis vraiment pas calé dans le sujet ^^'
> 
> merci beaucoup de m'aider



Ton ordinateur, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Goldy28 (26 Mars 2008)

C'est un Mac OS X tiger
avec processeur intel
(y a besoin de savoir son processeur ? ^^')


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> C'est un Mac OS X tiger intel ( 10.4 je crois )



Ca c'est la version de ton système.
Je te demande la référence de ton ordinateur.
MacBook ? iMac ? MacMini ? MacBookPro ? MacPro ?


----------



## Goldy28 (26 Mars 2008)

AAAH ! désolé désolé j'ai pas compris ^^'
c'est un iMac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> AAAH ! désolé désolé j'ai pas compris ^^'
> c'est un iMac



On va finir par y arriver. 
Il date de quand ? Tu as les caractéristiques exacte ? RAM ? Disque Dur ? Processeur ? Carte Graphique ?

Là comme ça, si c'est un iMac intel, ça m'étonne que tu puisses pas lancer Guild Wars.
T'as essayé de ré-installer le jeu une nouvelle fois ?
Pour la carte graphique à acheter, laisse tomber. Tu ne peux pas changer la carte graphique sur un iMac.


----------



## Goldy28 (27 Mars 2008)

Je les acheté en 2006 (désolé je suis pas sûre à 100% je vais te trouver la réponse exacte aprés)

Ram:comment je fais pour trouver ? ^^'
carte graphique:ATI radeon X1600 doté de 128 mo de mémoire 
Disque dur: Serial ATA de 160 go
processeur: Processeur intel core Duo cadencé à GHz


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> Je les acheté en 2006 (désolé je suis pas sûre à 100% je vais te trouver la réponse exacte aprés)
> 
> Ram:comment je fais pour trouver ? ^^'
> carte graphique:ATI radeon X1600 doté de 128 mo de mémoire
> ...



Oki doki.
Pour la ram, tu fais Pomme > A propos de ce mac.

As tu installé les derniers driver bootcamp sur windows ?


----------



## Goldy28 (27 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Oki doki.
> Pour la ram, tu fais Pomme > A propos de ce mac.
> 
> As tu installé les derniers driver bootcamp sur windows ?



Euh ... je trouve toujours pas le ram tu peux préciser s'il te plaît ? (désolé je connais rien -_-)

les drivers ? 0_o euh en fait j'ai juste mis windows et un anti-virus ^^'


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> Euh ... je trouve toujours pas le ram tu peux préciser s'il te plaît ? (désolé je connais rien -_-)
> 
> les drivers ? 0_o euh en fait j'ai juste mis windows et un anti-virus ^^'




Rhoooooooo

bon alors quand on installe windows, la première chose a faire, c'est d'installer TOUS les pilotes nécessaires dont ceux de la carte graphique ! (si tu ne l'a pas fait elle ne risque pas de marcher pour des applis 3D...)

Et oui, c'est un PC (comme dans les pub "Hi I'm a mac"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

+1.

Installe les drivers bootcamp.
Sous Tiger, bootcamp va te demander de graver un cd de drivers. Ce que tu feras.
Ensuite sous windows, tu lances le cd précédemment gravé.

Je mets ma main à coupé que tu ne peux pas jouer à GuldWars à cause de ça. 
C'est le premier truc à faire, avant même l'install d'un firewall et d'un anti-virus (Quoi que... ).


----------



## Goldy28 (27 Mars 2008)

mais euh ... je le trouve ou le cd driver
en plus windows y m'a jamais demandé les drivers 
je crois que j'ai du loupé un truc ^^'
je dois graver un disque ?

ohlala chui nulle -_-

au fait j'ai installé parallels desktops (sa change quel que chose ?)
je viens aussi de réessayer le jeu il me dit encore que ma carte graphique est insuffisante 

Au fait si j'ai windows et parallels sur mon iMac sa veut bien dire que j'ai boot camp ?
c'est juste pour etre bien sur (ma petite soeur n'est pas de cette avis et je ne sais plus si j'ai raison ou tort )


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mars 2008)

rholalala si tu n'a que windows par parallel, tu ne pourra effectivement jamais lancer ton jeu....

Quand tu demarre windows, tu redémarres ou tu es toujours dans macos ??

tu sais, lire les innombrables sujets sur windows sur mac te serais utile, et tu serais bien moins perdu .....


----------



## Goldy28 (27 Mars 2008)

je peu donc pas y jouer ?! 0_0
pourtant je croyais qu'il n'y avait que ma carte graphique qui bugé -_-

et quand je démarre windows je suis toujours sur mon mac.

J'ai fait pas mal de recherche sur le sujet mais même si je comprend un peu mieux c'est toujours 
pas trop sa ....

désolé de vous compliquer la vie a cause de mon ignorance 
je suis déjà contente que vous ayez bien voulue me répondre, merci ...

Mais c'est vraiment impossible de jouer sur mon mac à Guild Wars ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Si, tu peux jouer !
Tu lis entre les lignes ou quoi ? :mouais: 

Je peux comprendre qu'on n'y connaisse rien mais la moindre des choses c'est de chercher un peu par soi-même. Vas dans l'assistant bootcamp, lis l'aide, lis ce forum sur bootcamp et la façon dont doit être installé Windows.

Pour jouer, oublie parallel. Il gère mal la 3D.

Donc si on récapitule:
- tu redémarres ton ordinateur sur windows.
- tu installes les drivers bootcamp.
- tu redémarres de nouveau sous windows.
- tu installes GuildWars.

Si GuildWars ne veut pas se lancer, c'est parce que ta carte graphique n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## Goldy28 (28 Mars 2008)

C'est bon j'ai compris ^^
Le probleme c'est que boot camp n'est maintenant disponible que sur leopard 
la version beta à expiré ...
alors pour pouvoir jouer il faut que j'achete sa :

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/bootcamp.html

est-ce la seul solution (je suis vraiment obligé d'acquérir boot camp pour pouvoir jouer ) ?

merci pour vos réponse et votre aide qui m'est très précieuse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Ah ?!
Je n'en sais rien.
Je suis sous Leopard.
Mais sous Tiger, la version beta de Bootcamp devrait fonctionner quand même.

Tu ne peux pas acheter bootcamp seul. Tu es obligé de passer sous Leopard pour l'avoir.


----------



## Goldy28 (28 Mars 2008)

Oui je sais que je dois etre sous leopard pour boot camp
mais je me demandais si il n'y avait aucune autre solution
et la version beta à vraiment expiré il le disent sur tous les site que j'ai visité
en fait sa continue de marcher à condition de ne pas avoir desinstallé boot camp 
mais sinon on peu plus le télécharger ....


----------



## Goldy28 (28 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si GuildWars ne veut pas se lancer, c'est parce que ta carte graphique n'est pas reconnu.



Ouhla ! sa me fais peur ...
j'ai pas envie de dépenser de l'argent (en plus qu'il ne m'en reste plus beaucoup -_-)
pour installer leopard et qu'au final je ne puisse pas jouer à cause de ma carte graphique ...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> Ouhla ! sa me fais peur ...
> j'ai pas envie de dépenser de l'argent (en plus qu'il ne m'en reste plus beaucoup -_-)
> pour installer leopard et qu'au final je ne puisse pas jouer à cause de ma carte graphique ...



Pas besoin de dépenser de l'argent pour lire tous les conseils et explications que l'on te donne ........


----------



## Renaud.san (29 Mars 2008)

Salut !

J'ai une question pour ceux qui jouent à Guild Wars : comment gérer la vue sur un MacBook ?
Parce que quand on appuye sur C + Espace, le personnage se dirige vers l'ennemi mais la vue ne bouge pas...

Zavez une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> Ouhla ! sa me fais peur ...
> j'ai pas envie de dépenser de l'argent (en plus qu'il ne m'en reste plus beaucoup -_-)
> pour installer leopard et qu'au final je ne puisse pas jouer à cause de ma carte graphique ...



Tu le fais exprès ? :mouais: 

C'est pas ta carte graphique le problème. C'est les *drivers* de ta carte graphique sous windows. 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à acheter Leopard. 
Et suivre les indications *précises* de l'installation de windows avec Bootcamp.


----------



## Goldy28 (29 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu le fais exprès ? :mouais:
> 
> C'est pas ta carte graphique le problème. C'est les *drivers* de ta carte graphique sous windows.
> 
> ...



Ben non je le fais pas exprés ^^'
quand j'ai dit que j'étais novice en informatique (pour ne pas dire nul)
 c'était pas pour rien ^^'

mais bon merci pour votre aide je vous en suit très reconnaissante 
et j'espère ne pas vous avoir trop exaspérer à cause de mon ignorance ^-^'
Encore merci !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Goldy28 a dit:


> Ben non je le fais pas exprés ^^'
> quand j'ai dit que j'étais novice en informatique (pour ne pas dire nul)
> c'était pas pour rien ^^'
> 
> ...



Pas de soucis.
C'est juste que ça nous paraît très clair ce qu'on raconte greggorynque et moi.

Donc on va récapituler façon telletubies:

- Ton jeu est censé fonctionner sur ton iMac
- Le problème n'est pas ta carte graphique mais un logiciel qui permet à Windows de reconnaître ta carte graphique
- Ce logiciel, c'est un driver. 
- Ce driver, il est fourni avec bootcamp, même la béta.
- Sur bootcamp dans Tiger, tu dois graver un CD avec ces drivers (la gravure se fait automatiquement sur bootcamp si tu le lui demandes)
- Sur bootcamp dans Leopard, les drivers sont directement sur le DVD de Leopard.

La marche à suivre est donc la suivante:

Tu installes windows à l'aide de Bootcamp
Dès que l'installation est terminé, sous windows tu insères le dvd de Leopard et tu le lances.
Un programme d'installation va se lancer avec tout pleins de drivers pour ton iMac. Tu le laisses faire et dès que c'est terminer, tu reboot ton iMac sous windows. Là tu peux installer GuildWars et MAGIE !!! Ca va marcher. 

Si là tu comprends pas, je me coupe une corones.


----------



## Goldy28 (29 Mars 2008)

C'est bon ^^
je comprend encore mieux
tu n'auras pas besoin de te couper quoique ce soit XD

Merci de t'être donner toute cette peine


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Avril 2008)

Salut. Aucun d'entre vous n'aurait acheté le jeu LOST: le jeu et aurait réussi à le faire fonctionner correctement, car je crois que les techniciens d'Ubisoft se foutent de ma gueule sous prétexte que j'ai un Mac:



> Client (Moïse Mustacchi)
> Bonjour.
> Grand fan de la série télé, je me suis procuré le jeu video LOST le jeu.
> Je possède un macbook dernier modèle en date avec Windows XP édition familiale installé sur la partition bootcamp. L'installateur du jeu me confirme que ma configuration est suffisante pour faire tourner le jeu confortablement, mais au moment de lancer le jeu, tout ce que j'obtiens est un Blue Screen of Death. Pourriez-vous m'aider?
> ...


----------



## skystef (9 Avril 2008)

Un peu feignant, je n'ai pas repassé toute les pages de ce topic mais qui peut me parler des performances sur les jeux de l'iMac Alu 20 pouces avec la Radeon HD2400XT et ses 128Mo de ram? 

Faire tourner Bioschok même avec les options au mini ça reste utopique ou alors on peut jouer avec des jeux récents tout en baissant les paramètres (résolution à 1024*768 par exemple etc...)

J'ai vu des benchs de la carte sous Mac OS mais rien sous Windows (XP SP2)...


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Salut. Aucun d'entre vous n'aurait acheté le jeu LOST: le jeu et aurait réussi à le faire fonctionner correctement, car je crois que les techniciens d'Ubisoft se foutent de ma gueule sous prétexte que j'ai un Mac:



Quelle est la configuration minimale pour faire fonctionner ce jeu, et en particulier la carte graphique ?

De nombreux jeux ne sont pas compatibles avec les chipset Intel GMA (dont sont équipés les MacBook). C'est peut-être la source de ton problème (et dans ce cas ce n'est pas spécifique au Mac, ces chipset équipant aussi certains PC).


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Avril 2008)

Pour la carte graphique, je ne sais plus, mais la configuration minimale est dépassée pour le processeur et explosée pour la RAM...
De toutes façons, le jeu fait un check-up de ma config à chaque lancement et me dit que le jeu peut tourner sans aucun problème.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Avril 2008)

oui mais les jeux ne se servent aujourd'hui quasiment QUE DE LA CARTE GRAPHIQUE

les processeur et la ram peuvent juste la brider, mais passé un seil, ils n'augmentent plus les performances...

Suele la CG est importante dans le jeu (si on veut faire court)


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Avril 2008)

Oui je sais, mais même pour les graphismes, il me dit que c'est OK.


----------



## eFraid (11 Avril 2008)

iMac 24" Blanc - 2,16 - 3 Go Ram - 7600 GT 256 Ram

Je viens juste d'installer Command & Conquer 3 : Tiberium Wars (PC). Le jeu tourne impec en 1920x1200, un vrai régal. je vous le conseille vivementy

J'ai aussi essayé Ennemy Territory, ça roule nickel.

Je précise juste que j'utilise aussi nTunes, qui permet officiellement d'overclocker les cartes nVidia. Un outil génial !


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Avril 2008)

Bon ben là c'est bizarre: vu la config que j'ai sur mon PC, confirmée par le verdict de l'installateur comme quoi ma config PC est insuffisante, le jeu se lance et j'ai droit à la première séquence de l'"épisode". Par contre, impossible de jouer...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai joué à Ranibow Six Vegas premier du nom avec un Imac Intel Core 2 Duo cadencé à

 2,16 ghz  3 go de Ram et une carte graphique ATI X1600 avec 128 mo de ram.

Vu la configuration  minimun requise :

"Windows XP / Vista, Pentium IV 3,5GHz ou équivalent, 1 Go de RAM, carte graphique 256 Mo, 6,5 Go despace disque."

Pensez vous que mes 128 mo de mémoire vidéo suffiront à faire fonctionner le jeu.

D'avance merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Maximouse (17 Avril 2008)

zouavinou a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai joué à Ranibow Six Vegas premier du nom avec un Imac Intel Core 2 Duo cadencé à
> 
> 2,16 ghz  3 go de Ram et une carte graphique ATI X1600 avec 128 mo de ram.
> 
> ...



Euh, comprends pas, tu nous indiques que tu as joué à Rainbow avec ta config, et tu nous demandes si ton jeux va fonctionner


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Mais non !

Il existe deux volets de cette série :

la première sortie en 2006 avec laquelle j'ai déjà jouè.

Et la seconde sortie ce jour, en 2008. Mais qui réclame une config diffèrente. Soit 256mo de 

mémoire vidéo, comme indiqué plus haut(contre 128mo avant) . Mais concrètement çà change 

quoi ??

Pourrais je néanmoins jouer à ce jeu avec seulement 128mo ou non, et si oui quelles sont les 

contraintes.


----------



## SITRALE (21 Avril 2008)

Hi all,

toujours pas de news pour des 8800GT sur nos MacPro REV A ??

Merci d'avance.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> Hi all,
> 
> toujours pas de news pour des 8800GT sur nos MacPro REV A ??
> 
> ...



Tu lis les news MacG de temps en temps ?


----------



## greggorynque (21 Avril 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> Hi all,
> 
> toujours pas de news pour des 8800GT sur nos MacPro REV A ??
> 
> ...





 	 				Apple propose enfin à la vente la carte NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT pour les Mac Pro de première génération. Elle coûte moins cher que prévu : 230 . Apple a également revu à la baisse le prix de l'ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT pour Mac Pro qui est vendue désormais 100 

Précisons que ces modèles ne fonctionnent que sur les Mac Pro de première génération. Notez toutefois qu'Apple a revu également le prix de la GeForce 8800 GT pour les Mac Pro sortis en début d'année.


----------



## fable (21 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Après plusieurs recherches, j'ai pas trouver de topic parlant précisement de ce sujet... Donc je me lance.

Voici donc ma question: "Trackmania fonctionne-t-il sur mon Macbook Intel Core Duo 2Ghz 2GbRam DDR2 GMA 950"

JE SAIS que c'est un jeu u-ni-que-ment PC    Donc si il fonctionne, comment ?

J'ai essayer avec Crossover et ça marche pas re    

Je suppose donc que je dois installer windaube... Comment dois-je faire ça ? En dual boot, avec VMWare ou Parralles (truc muche, jsais pas comme ça s'écrit) sa suffit ?

Un tout grand MERCI à tous ceux et celles (ne soyons pas sexiste) qui pourront me donner une réponse claire, précise et concise.

Cordialement,

Fable


----------



## Chamyky (21 Avril 2008)

Sur un MacBook, le seul moyen potable est en dual boot avec BootCamp.
Je l'utilise et TrackMania fonctionne parfaitement : les circuits qui ne sont pas trop gros ont un FPS vraiment convenable avec les graphismes au maximum ! Si tu les laisses sur "Normal", alors là, il ne rame plus du tout.


----------



## fable (21 Avril 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Sur un MacBook, le seul moyen potable est en dual boot avec BootCamp.
> Je l'utilise et TrackMania fonctionne parfaitement : les circuits qui ne sont pas trop gros ont un FPS vraiment convenable avec les graphismes au maximum ! Si tu les laisses sur "Normal", alors là, il ne rame plus du tout.



OK, merci beaucoup pour la confirmation.


----------



## fxav (24 Avril 2008)

Slt, je vais être un peu moins optimiste que chamyky, mais j'ai le meme macbook, et trackmania n'est pas jouable dessus.
Je suis obligé de mettre en 800x600, et c'est vraiment immonde.

Le mieux c'est quand même que tu essaye, ca ne coûte rien, et peut être que ca te conviendra ..  

bye ..


----------



## Chamyky (25 Avril 2008)

fxav a dit:


> Slt, je vais être un peu moins optimiste que chamyky, mais j'ai le meme macbook, et trackmania n'est pas jouable dessus.
> Je suis obligé de mettre en 800x600, et c'est vraiment immonde.&#8230;



Étrange, je joue en résolution maximum et ne doit baisser la qualité que pour les plus grandes cartes ; en revanche, je n'ai pas encore beaucoup joué sur Internet, mais lors de mes quelques parties c'était vraiment correct. De quelle génération est ton MacBook ?


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,
quand je joue à Trackmania sous bootcamp, la température de mon macbook monte en flèche (jusqu'à 85 degrés pour le cpu) et ne redescend pas et cela m'inquiète ; il m'est même arrivé que le macbook s'éteigne tout seul...
Savez-vous pourquoi la température monte autant? (d'autant plus que j'ai vu que beaucoup de personnes jouent sans problème à ce jeu avec bootcamp...).

Merci


----------



## Tarul (5 Mai 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> quand je joue à Trackmania sous bootcamp, la température de mon macbook monte en flèche (jusqu'à 85 degrés pour le cpu) et ne redescend pas et cela m'inquiète ; il m'est même arrivé que le macbook s'éteigne tout seul...
> Savez-vous pourquoi la température monte autant? (d'autant plus que j'ai vu que beaucoup de personnes jouent sans problème à ce jeu avec bootcamp...).
> 
> Merci



Cela me rappelle quelque chose. Et ce n'est pas forcément une bonne nouvelle.
Quelle le modèle exact de ton macbook et quand l'as tu acheté (et où)?


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2008)

Pas bonne nouvelle ça m'inquiète...
Sinon c'est un macbook santa rosa fin 2007 et je l'ai acheté en janvier à Mediamarkt (Genève). Voilà...


----------



## JoMac (5 Mai 2008)

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je recherche sur Internet, et sur ce forum, les capacités des derniers MacBook niveau jeu et j'avoue que je commence à m'y perdre... Bien évidemment, tout le monde s'accorde pour dire que le MacBook n'est pas fait pour le jeux mais au cas par cas, les avis divergent.

Je ne souhaite pas une machine pour jouer. Pour tout dire, il y a un seul jeu PC que je rêve de retrouver depuis mon switch en 2004 : Train Simulator. On ne se moque pas, j'aimerais faire tourner une simulation ferroviaire sur mon prochain Mac Intel du type Trainz, qu'importe la version, qu'importe les détails du graphisme... Mais ça fait un peu cher le MacBook Pro pour juste un jeu. Par contre je suis prêt à booster la mémoire vive et passer en 7200 t/m sur un MacBook s'il le faut. J'ai cru entendre que FS 2004 tournait sur MacBook. Je pense que les simulations ferroviaires demandent les mêmes caractéristiques techniques ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## Tarul (5 Mai 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pas bonne nouvelle ça m'inquiète...
> Sinon c'est un macbook santa rosa fin 2007 et je l'ai acheté en janvier à Mediamarkt (Genève). Voilà...


Je dis mauvaise nouvelle, car nous avons connut une vague de macbook qui surchauffaient jusqu'à l'extinction. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'était dû à la patte thermique sur le processeur.
Question, ton ventilateur se met il en route?




JoMac a dit:


> Cela fait plusieurs jours que je recherche sur Internet, et sur ce forum, les capacités des derniers MacBook niveau jeu et j'avoue que je commence à m'y perdre... Bien évidemment, tout le monde s'accorde pour dire que le MacBook n'est pas fait pour le jeux mais au cas par cas, les avis divergent.
> 
> Je ne souhaite pas une machine pour jouer. Pour tout dire, il y a un seul jeu PC que je rêve de retrouver depuis mon switch en 2004 : Train Simulator. On ne se moque pas, j'aimerais faire tourner une simulation ferroviaire sur mon prochain Mac Intel du type Trainz, qu'importe la version, qu'importe les détails du graphisme... Mais ça fait un peu cher le MacBook Pro pour juste un jeu. Par contre je suis prêt à booster la mémoire vive et passer en 7200 t/m sur un MacBook s'il le faut. J'ai cru entendre que FS 2004 tournait sur MacBook. Je pense que les simulations ferroviaires demandent les mêmes caractéristiques techniques ?
> 
> Merci à vous !


Trainz demeure un jeu assez lourd, je ne peut qu'émettre des doutes quand à la carte graphique du macbook pour ce jeu.

Les portables joueurs et pas trop gros sont forcément plus couteux, ne te serait il pas possible de passer par un imac/macpro?


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2008)

Pour répondre à Tarul, oui mon ventilateur se met en route (je l'entend vraiment tourner à fond).


----------



## Tarul (5 Mai 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pour répondre à Tarul, oui mon ventilateur se met en route (je l'entend vraiment tourner à fond).


Au niveau de ton firmware as-tu cette version? http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/macbook-smc-firmware-19948/

Sinon, les autres possesseurs ont fait un détour dans un centre pour changement de carte de mère, je crois.

Si cela se reproduit, je ne peux que te conseiller d'en faire de même.


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Au niveau de ton firmware as-tu cette version? http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/macbook-smc-firmware-19948/
> 
> Sinon, les autres possesseurs ont fait un détour dans un centre pour changement de carte de mère, je crois.
> 
> Si cela se reproduit, je ne peux que te conseiller d'en faire de même.


Comment puis-je voir quelle version de firmware j'ai?


----------



## fxav (5 Mai 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Étrange, je joue en résolution maximum et ne doit baisser la qualité que pour les plus grandes cartes ; en revanche, je n'ai pas encore beaucoup joué sur Internet, mais lors de mes quelques parties c'était vraiment correct. De quelle génération est ton MacBook ?



C'est peut etre parce que je ne joue que sur internet. Essaye sur un serveur avec une 20aine de personnes et je pense que ca va ramer un peu plus.
Mais comme tout l'interêt du jeu c'est justement d'y jouer sur internet, et bien c'est fort dommage


----------



## fable (5 Mai 2008)

Personnelement, je n'arrive pas à jouer à Trackmania (via Parallels).
Quand je lance windows, puis TM, tous s'affiche normalement à jusque quand je lance réellement le jeu avec "jouer", ça ne s'affiche pas.
Pourtant j'ai allouer 1,5go de Ram a parallels et mis la carte graphique à fond.

J'ai un macbook première génération.


----------



## Tarul (6 Mai 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Comment puis-je voir quelle version de firmware j'ai?


C'est par le menu pomme->a propos de ce mac->plus d'infos->ligne matériel


----------



## Tarul (6 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Personnelement, je n'arrive pas à jouer à Trackmania (via Parallels).
> Quand je lance windows, puis TM, tous s'affiche normalement à jusque quand je lance réellement le jeu avec "jouer", ça ne s'affiche pas.
> Pourtant j'ai allouer 1,5go de Ram a parallels et mis la carte graphique à fond.
> 
> J'ai un macbook première génération.


Parallels n'est pas fait pour jouer convenablement. Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est un émulateur et la carte graphique est aussi émulée. Donc vous avez une perte de puissance significative. Et comme la carte du macbook n'est pas brillante à la base, alors sous parallels il en ressort presque rien.

Dans ce genre de cas, ne perdez pas votre temps avec parallels et vmware, passer toute de suite par la case bootcamp. Vous aurez la pleine puissance de votre machine.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mai 2008)

J'ai trouvé ça :   Version SMC :	1.24f2. J'espère que c'est ce qu'il fallait regarder...


----------



## JoMac (6 Mai 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> ne te serait il pas possible de passer par un imac/macpro?



Non, par contre je cherche vraiment un portable car min iBook G4 à crâmé au début de l'année... En fixe j'ai un gros eMac qui me convient encore pour la bureautique + un peu de MAO.

Donc même, disons, Trainz 2004 ne passera pas ?


----------



## Tarul (6 Mai 2008)

JoMac a dit:


> Donc même, disons, Trainz 2004 ne passera pas ?



Je n'ai pas de macbook (et ni le jeux) donc je ne peux pas être catégorique sur le sujet. Mais je me souviens que sur un portable équipé d'une ATI 9700pro mobil (donc carte graphique à mémoire dédiée), ce jeu ramait un peu. 
Comme le macbook a une carte intel d'entrée de gamme, je me permet d'avoir un gros doute sur le performance. 

L'idéal, c'est qu'un possesseur de macbook télécharge la démo du jeu et nous donne son ressentit sur les performances.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mai 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça :   Version SMC :	1.24f2. J'espère que c'est ce qu'il fallait regarder...


Donc pour en revenir à mon problème de surchauffe...-ce que la version de mon firmware pose problème ou est ce que ça vient de quelque chose d'autre?
Merci


----------



## Tarul (6 Mai 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Donc pour en revenir à mon problème de surchauffe...-ce que la version de mon firmware pose problème ou est ce que ça vient de quelque chose d'autre?
> Merci



Tu n'es pas à jour. Suis la procédure suivante : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbooksmcfirmwareupdate11.html


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mai 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Tu n'es pas à jour. Suis la procédure suivante : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbooksmcfirmwareupdate11.html


J'ai téléchargé la mise à jour mais quand je la lance ce message d'alerte apparaît : "Cette mise à jour n&#8217;est pas nécessaire sur cet ordinateur"...


----------



## Tarul (7 Mai 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé la mise à jour mais quand je la lance ce message d'alerte apparaît : "Cette mise à jour n&#8217;est pas nécessaire sur cet ordinateur"...



Là, cela dépasse mes compétences/connaissances. Pour moi, et au vu du numéro que tu m'as donné, ton firmware n'est pas à jour. Mais je peux me tromper.

Pour traiter le sujet, il serait mieux que tu poses cette question dans le forum mac os X (sans oublier de faire une recherche avant). 
Si d'aventure,  ton mac continuait à redémarrer, rapporte le rapidement à ton point de vente si ils ont un centre de réparation.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Mai 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Là, cela dépasse mes compétences/connaissances. Pour moi, et au vu du numéro que tu m'as donné, ton firmware n'est pas à jour. Mais je peux me tromper.
> 
> Pour traiter le sujet, il serait mieux que tu poses cette question dans le forum mac os X (sans oublier de faire une recherche avant).
> Si d'aventure,  ton mac continuait à redémarrer, rapporte le rapidement à ton point de vente si ils ont un centre de réparation.


En tout cas merci pour ton aide Tarul, je vais aller faire un tour dans le forum mac os/x pour voir de quoi il en retourne plus précisement.


----------



## Chamyky (7 Mai 2008)

fxav a dit:


> C'est peut etre parce que je ne joue que sur internet. Essaye sur un serveur avec une 20aine de personnes et je pense que ca va ramer un peu plus.
> Mais comme tout l'interêt du jeu c'est justement d'y jouer sur internet, et bien c'est fort dommage



Oh, le jeu solo est intéressant aussi !
Mais pour le peu de fois où j'ai essayé sur le net, ça marchait tout aussi bien. Tu devrais essayer en solo pour voir s'il y a une différence, et aussi vérifier dans les préférences avancées de jeu si l'option "Masquer les voitures proches" est cochée.


----------



## pacis (9 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai "essayé" de parcourir les *xx* pages de ce posts, mais c'est assez long  !!

Existe-t-il un résumé pour chaque machine et jeux qui tourneraient ensembles ?

Car, jusqu'à présent, je pensais qu'il était illusoire d'installer des jeux sur des ordinateur à base de *GMA 950* .

Or, par curiosité, des copains à fond "gamer" sur PC,  m'ont prêté leurs jeux, et je suis bluffé par la qualité et la fluiditée de certains jeux.

Voici ma configuration :
- MacMini 1,83Ghz, 1GoRam , le tout d'origine
- Léopard / Bootcamp / WinXP SP2 FR ( licence )
- Résolution définit automatiquement par le jeux , et donc sans aucun changement de paramètre .

Jeux essayés :
- Fifa 2008 = OK
- Toca 2 = OK
- Colin Mc Ray 2005 = OK
- MicroMachine = OK
- GTR2 = OK
- BlasterMaster = OK
- Jedi Knight : Jedi Academy = OK

Jeux à essayer :
- GTA 
- Splinter Cell 4 
- Riddick 
- Runaway2 
- HalfLife 
- GuiltyGear X2 
- Flatout2 
- Fear 
- Doom3


----------



## ludocork (19 Mai 2008)

Hello,

J'ai installé Trackmania nation sur mon macbook early 2008 (les tous derniers) et Windows XP me fait un ecran bleu lorsque je suis en plein ecran dans le jeu ou alors lorsque je veux mettre les graphismes en moyen ou élevé. Du coup je peux y jouer seulement en mode fenetre graphisme au minimum...

D'autres personnes ont eu un probleme similaires ?


----------



## pacis (19 Mai 2008)

En quelle résolution tu lances le jeux ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2008)

Ici me semble approprié mais si un co-modo veux déplacer en un autre lieu plus qu'a des couettes je m'en remets à lui  

Sur mon MacBook j'ai installé bootcamp avec XP, jusque là rien d'extraordinaire

Voilà t'y pas que je vais chez un ami passer quelques jours et que celui-ci à reçu dernièrement Condor, vu que je suis assez branché aéronautique je lui demande une démonstration

Installation depuis le CD sur son Siemens Amilo d'il y a 2 ans

Branchement du joystick et lancement du jeu, entrée des infos et hop on décolle et là boum écran bleu furtif de plantage et redémarage  

2ème et 3ème essai idem par contre apparition de l'écran bleu variable dans le temps

Castagnettes c'est bizarre, on l'installe sur mon MacBook que je lui dis et c'est parti

Ben le croyez ou pas il a joué plus d'une demi-heure et nous n'avons pas eu de plantages

J'ai réussi à prendre son écran en photo lors du plantage et à priori c'est un problème de carte graphique, va être obligé de ramener à un réparateur

En attendant je m'éclate à titiller les ascendances avec ce programme sur le MacBook

Merci Apple


----------



## Tarul (20 Mai 2008)

Je déplacerai bien ton poste sur un forum pc, vu que le problème est sur un pc pur souche.
Mais c'est pas possible 

Le genre de problème que tu décris peut avoir plusieurs sources (logiciels ou matériels).

La première chose à faire, vérifier si il y a une mise à jour pour la carte graphique sur le site du constructeur (j'en doute, les maj pour les portables c'est jamais leur truc).

Deuxième chose, voir si le jeu n'est pas patché. Si il y a des patchs, içl faut les télécharger et les installer.

Troisième chose, vérifier la version de directx et la mettre à jour si besoin (normalement le jeu comporte la version à utiliser).

Si d'autres jeux ou applications 3D s'exécutent sans plantages, c'est le jeu. Et dans ce cas, il faut prier pour une mise à jour.

Si tous cela ne règle pas le problème, l'option sav s'impose.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Je déplacerai bien ton poste sur un forum pc, vu que le problème est sur un pc pur souche.
> Mais c'est pas possible
> 
> Le genre de problème que tu décris peut avoir plusieurs sources (logiciels ou matériels).
> ...


En tout état de cause, personnellement, je vais pas chercher à dépanner le PC du pote, c'est son problème :mouais: 

C'était juste pour signaler qu'un jeu/simulateur PC ne tourne pas sur toutes les machines PC alors qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec un Mac Intel démarré sous Windows via bootcamp  

C'est quand même un portable à près de 1400 acheté y'a 2 ans qu'il a

Pour le reste pas de patchs et le coffret exigeait DirectX 8


----------



## ludocork (20 Mai 2008)

pacis a dit:


> En quelle résolution tu lances le jeux ?



quand c'est en plein ecran, je le lance en 1280*800.

la actuellement je joue en mode fenetre en 800* je sais plus combien et ca plante pas


----------



## pacis (20 Mai 2008)

diminue donc la résolution pour jouer en plein écran


----------



## ludocork (21 Mai 2008)

je tenterai ca ce soir mais ca devrai quand meme fonctionner en 1280 qui est la resolution normale d'un macbook quand meme non ?


----------



## pacis (21 Mai 2008)

ludocork a dit:


> je tenterai ca ce soir mais ca devrai quand meme fonctionner en 1280 qui est la resolution normale d'un macbook quand meme non ?



du macbook oui, mais pas forcément du jeu


----------



## gros tony is back (22 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous
Récent acquéreur d'un iMac 20" de derniere génération avec windows via bootcamp,j'ai essayé d'installer GTA san andreas(hé oui,je suis jeune,violent et immoral ), il s'est installé correctement(une vingtaine de minute) mais quand je veux jouer a gta,ily a un message d'erreur me disant que GTA ne trouve pas de carte son. J'ai cherché ma carte son dans "a propos de ce mac",rien n'est marqué .
pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait?


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mai 2008)

joue a un autre jeu, c'est nul et moche GTA


----------



## gros tony is back (22 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> joue a un autre jeu, c'est nul et moche GTA



Merci,cette réponse me satisfait totalement.....nan s'il vous plait,pas d'idée(s)?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> Merci,cette réponse me satisfait totalement.....nan s'il vous plait,pas d'idée(s)?



T'as installé les drivers bootcamp sous windows ?


----------



## gros tony is back (22 Mai 2008)

ba c un mec de la fnac qui ainstallé mon ordi ,mais windows marché pa alor jlé réinstallé.
Les pilotes sont sur internet?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> ba c un mec de la fnac qui ainstallé mon ordi ,mais windows marché pa alor jlé réinstallé.
> Les pilotes sont sur internet?



Tu prends ton CD d'install Leopard fournie avec ton iMac.
Tu le lances sous windows.
Tu installes les drivers bootcamp qui sont sur le CD, tu redémarres et c'est bon.


----------



## gros tony is back (23 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup,ca marche.
Mais si je tue quelqu'un dans la rue (si gta rend si violent qu'on le dit),ce sera de votre faute! 


Encore merci et continuez a jouer!_Life is a game_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Oublies pas de mettre à jour tes drivers bootcamp de temps à autres.



gros tony is back a dit:


> _Life is a game_



Ah ouai ? :mouais:


----------



## gros tony is back (25 Mai 2008)

il paraît ouais.....


----------



## Agent BD (26 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous

Je viens d'avoir mon iMac 24" 3,06 GHz et je viens d'installer Win XP. Seulement, quand j'essaie d'installer en XP2, il m'indique un message d'erreur, me soulignant qu'il manque 4 Mo de place (alors que j'ai fait une partition de 150 Go).

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution pour régler ce fâcheux problème, étant donné que Win XP ne peut lancer l'installation des drivers du CD LEOPARD.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## mangeouillette (27 Mai 2008)

J'ai TrackMania:United Forever qui tourne correctement sur mon iMac CoreDuo via Crossover Games 

Par contre le jeu en relief est très bof si on joue pas en plein écran


----------



## lifenight (14 Juin 2008)

Un petit état des lieux avec mon imac 24" 2,8 8800gs et les jeux sous vista (dx10 quand c'est possible) :

Tout à fond en résolution native (1920x1200)

Assassin creed tout à fond en directx 10
Race Driver Grid idem (le jeu est magnifique!)
Pes 2008 idem
Demo de Devil May Cry 4 idem
Half life 2, episode one, two idem
Lost Planet : idem
Call of Duty 4 : idem
Gears of war : idem

C'est une belle bête, tous ces jeux tournent à une vitesse de folie, je suis très content de mon achat, c'est une superbe machine :love:


----------



## macve (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour a tous..

Je pense acheter un macbook pro très bientôt et j'hésite entre la carte graphique de 256 mo de sdram ou celle de 512..

Alors j'aurais voulu avoir vos avis, savoir si le premier modèle est suffisant pour jouer (j'aurai aussi 4Go de RAM) ou si c'est limite pour les graphismes.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## sclicer (23 Juin 2008)

Hello je dispose d'un imac alu 2,4ghz et 3Go de ram, radéon HD2600 pro( mars 2008)
Puis-je espérer jouer à ces jeux  mais dans quel résolution et avec quelle qualités ?


Red Orchestra
Cs 1.6
Pes 2008
ASSASSIN Creed
CALL of Duty 4
Trackmania Nations


Merci d'avance


----------



## pomme85 (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows XP sur mon iMac via BootCamp pour pouvoir jouer, entre autres, à GTA San Andreas.

Le problème c'est qu'au bout de quelques minutes de jeu (ça peut varier c'est pas tout le temps au même moment), l'image se bloque, le son aussi etc... bug total ! je ne peux plus rien faire, je suis obligée de redémarrer l'iMac en appuyant sur le bouton de mise sous tension...

Une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?!


----------



## DeepDark (27 Juin 2008)

Une question : ton iMac chauffe t-il?


----------



## lifenight (28 Juin 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Hello je dispose d'un imac alu 2,4ghz et 3Go de ram, radéon HD2600 pro( mars 2008)
> Puis-je espérer jouer à ces jeux  mais dans quel résolution et avec quelle qualités ?
> 
> 
> ...



Normalement tu ne devrai avoir aucun problème pour jouer en résolution native, en tout cas j'en suis certain pour tout tes jeux sauf assassin creed


----------



## Elendael (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour !

Voilà, j'ai un MacBook Pro Early 2008 (donc le modèle 15" avec 2,5Ghz, 4Go de Ram et une Nvidia 6800M 512Mo).
J'essaie d'installer Age of Conan, tout se passe bien, mais au moment de lancer le dit jeu, j'ai un message s'affichant me disant que les pilotes que j'ai sont connu pour poser problème et que je dois mettre à jour les dits drivers.

Pas de problème, je fonce sur le site Nvidia, prend les pilotes adaptés et pendant l'installation, message d'erreur : il ne détecte pas de carte graphique compatible.
Je regarde un peu sur les forums, je vois ici et là qu'il faut des pilotes modifiés spécialement tout ça mais...

Je ne trouve rien au final  Où trouver les derniers pilotes Nvidia pour ma carte graphique ? Qui fonctionneront sur mon MacBook Pro ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## pomme85 (29 Juin 2008)

Je le trouve limite brulant vers le haut de l'écran... Je viens de jouer et bien sur ça s'est encore bloqué, donc obligé de redémarrer, voilà ce qu'indique istat pro du côté des températures après redémarrage :


----------



## DeepDark (29 Juin 2008)

Je vois pas de températures excessives, sauf si avec le temps de redémarrage elles ont pu beaucoup tomber...

En fait je t'ai demandé les températures parce que mon MB chauffe quand je joue via bootcamp et il redémarre de lui même... Mais toi apparemment c'est pas le même problème...


----------



## Halx (16 Juillet 2008)

La démo d'Unreal 2007 sur mon iMac 2,8Ghz + Nvidia 8800GS est magnifique et très fluide. De plus je viens de tester la demo de Crysis en 1024 x 768 et c'est très jouable mais parfois à la limite du saccadé et on sent que la machine est au max (c'est pas le framerate d'Unreal...)
Je suis sous XP. Pensez-vous que sous Vista le framerate serait plus élevé ?

Les tº relevées après un reboot sous OSX sont élevées, genre 50-60º pour le CPU et au moins 60º pour le GPU. Celui qui a l'air de souffrir le plus est le disque dur vue la vitesse de son ventilateur (> 2000 tr/min). Mais bon à Madrid il fait 30-35º en ce moment et avec une telle tº ambiante je suis étonné que la machine ne se soit pas figée jusqu'à présent. Je ne joue pas très longtemps non plus mais après 10 minutes de jeu le dos de l'iMac est brulant comme une plaque chauffante. C'est inquiétant pour la dalle LCD qui doit en prendre plein la tronche.

Donc pour l'instant je confirme, l'iMac Nvidia 8800GS est une bombe vidéoludique. Reste à voir si le framerate de Crysis s'améliorera sous Vista... et si la machine vieillira sans problèmes hardware.


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Un petit état des lieux avec mon imac 24" 2,8 8800gs et les jeux sous vista (dx10 quand c'est possible) :
> 
> Tout à fond en résolution native (1920x1200)
> 
> ...


 

Salut j'ai des doutes sur ce que tu dis avec Assassin!! ? Tout à fond tu dis?
Pour ma part j'ai fais tourner Crysis sous xp tout les réglages sur moyen en 1200
il tien bon dans le jeux deux trois lagues quand ca canarde de tout cotés.
Et dans les séquences ca lague plus fort mais reste regardable.

Je vais tester Assassin car si il peux vraiment tourné a fon ca doit être magnifique


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Halx a dit:


> Donc pour l'instant je confirme, l'iMac Nvidia 8800GS est une bombe vidéoludique. Reste à voir si le framerate de Crysis s'améliorera sous Vista... et si la machine vieillira sans problèmes hardware.


 
Tout a fais d&#8217;accord avec toi !! Le chipset de cette machine développe des performances bien au delà d&#8217;un pc monté main aux mêmes caractéristiques.

Et pour Crysis j&#8217;ai la même interrogation que toi tournerait&#8217;il mieux sous Vista


----------



## Mike_p687 (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour. Je sais que ce topic indique Bootcamp mais je n'en ai pas vu concernant les machines virtuelles ...
Je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous grinceront des dents mais je joue parfois sur mon (1) MacBook et ce (2) sur Windows en machine virtuelle (avec VMWare Fusion) 
Pour l'instant le seul jeu auquel je joue est Flight Simulator (2004) et ça tourne à la perfection.

Mais si je suis là c'est bien parce que j'ai un problème ... J'ai installé Steam et Counter Strike Source mais CSS ne veut pas se lancer ...
J'ai tout bien fait comme il faut tout est normal (Défragementation, installation etc....) et lorsque je fait : LANCER une fenêtre apparait : Préparation au lancement du jeu ... (Annuler) et disparait 3 secondes plus tard mais le jeu ne se lance pas !
Donc ma question : Pourquoi et comment faire pour que ça fonctionne s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juillet 2008)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Bonjour. Je sais que ce topic indique Bootcamp mais je n'en ai pas vu concernant les machines virtuelles ...
> Je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous grinceront des dents mais je joue parfois sur mon (1) MacBook et ce (2) sur Windows en machine virtuelle (avec VMWare Fusion)
> Pour l'instant le seul jeu auquel je joue est Flight Simulator (2004) et ça tourne à la perfection.
> 
> ...


En virtualisation il se peut que ta carte graphique ne soit pas assez puissante pour pouvoir gérer le jeu. D'autant plus que tu as un macbook...


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Donc ma question : Pourquoi et comment faire pour que ça fonctionne s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


 
Si tu as Fusion crée une partition ou tu démarre uniquement sur windows tu auras plus de chance de savoir faire tourné le jeux mais comme dit plus haut tu as un Macbook coté carte graphique pour le jeux.... c'est pas.... enfin sans vouloir dire du mal....:rose:


----------



## lifenight (24 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Salut j'ai des doutes sur ce que tu dis avec Assassin!! ? Tout à fond tu dis?
> Pour ma part j'ai fais tourner Crysis sous xp tout les réglages sur moyen en 1200
> il tien bon dans le jeux deux trois lagues quand ca canarde de tout cotés.
> Et dans les séquences ca lague plus fort mais reste regardable.
> ...



Si j'avais des doutes je ne l'aurais pas mis dans la liste  j'ai terminé le jeu et en effet il est magnifique


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Si j'avais des doutes


 
Je me suis mal exprimé, et je l'ai installer en effect magnifique 


 Juste une question tu tourne sous vista ou xp?


----------



## ti3onice (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde .
J'ai un mac assez puissant comme vous pouvez le constater et j'aimerai bien jouer avec mon pes 2008. 
Pour cela j'utilise Boot Camp 2.0. 
Mais quand j'insere le jeu il ne le reconnaît pas et le rejette . 

Voici les caracteristiques du Mac : 

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 
T7400 @ 2.16 GHz 
2.16 GHz , 1,98 Go de RAM 
Extension d'adresse physique 

Carte Graphique : Radeon X1600 
Date du pilote : 16/10/2007 
Version du pilote : 8.430.0.0 

Voila voila merci d'avance


----------



## ti3onice (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'ai un mac assez puissant comme vous pouvez le constater et j'aimerai bien jouer avec mon pes 2008. 
Pour cela j'utilise Boot Camp 2.0. 
Mais quand j'insere le jeu il ne le reconnaît pas et le rejette . 

Voici les caracteristiques du Mac : 

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 
T7400 @ 2.16 GHz 
2.16 GHz , 1,98 Go de RAM 
Extension d'adresse physique 

Carte Graphique : Radeon X1600 
Date du pilote : 16/10/2007 
Version du pilote : 8.430.0.0 

Voila voila merci d'avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Direction le fil UNIQUE consacré aux jeux.


----------



## DeepDark (24 Juillet 2008)

Commence par faire la mise à jour bootcamp


----------



## Valgio (25 Juillet 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Commence par faire la mise à jour bootcamp


 
Je suis surpris de voir que boot camp peux fonctionner avec vista64!?

l'un d'entre vous utilise vista 64 via boot camp?


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Je suis surpris de voir que boot camp peux fonctionner avec vista64!?
> 
> l'un d'entre vous utilise vista 64 via boot camp?



C'est dit dans les tech spec d'Apple Vista 64 est supporté sur certaines machines mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil. merci.


----------



## enneite (25 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

J'ai un MBP 2.4 et j'ai installé PES 2008, il fonctionne tres bien, est-ce une version originale ?


----------



## Mike_p687 (25 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Si tu as Fusion crée une partition ou tu démarre uniquement sur windows tu auras plus de chance de savoir faire tourné le jeux mais comme dit plus haut tu as un Macbook coté carte graphique pour le jeux.... c'est pas.... enfin sans vouloir dire du mal....:rose:



Lol je sais que c'est pas pour dire du mal  Enfin j'espère 
C'est évident qu'un MacBook pour les jeux ... C'est vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de mieux ! Mais pour l'instant je dois faire avec =(

Pour la partition avec Boot Camp, si j'en avais la possibilité bien sûr que je le ferais mais mon disque dur a des problèmes (ce qui inclus e.a. un manque d'espace) et le partitionnement est impossible. Je dois formater  Et je ne peux pas le faire en ce moment car je n'ai pas de quoi réinstaller :hein:

En tout cas merci pour vos réponses  (J'ai vu Call of Duty 2 pour Mac ... Je devrais essayer)


----------



## lifenight (25 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé, et je l'ai installer en effect magnifique
> 
> 
> Juste une question tu tourne sous vista ou xp?



Sur Vista, assassin tourne en directx 10 avec aa et aniso


----------



## gpp (26 Juillet 2008)

enneite a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un MBP 2.4 et j'ai installé PES 2008, il fonctionne tres bien, est-ce une version originale ?



quelle est ta résolution et quels sont tes réglages dans le menu settings du jeu,stp?
joues-tu sur internet? car ayant aussi un mbp, j'ai du mal à trouver les bons réglages!

merci, bon weekend


----------



## lifenight (26 Juillet 2008)

Tu veux dire que tu mets le dvd du jeu et que le lecteur le rejette la galette ?

Niveau puissance, j'ai eu un macbook pro core duo 2ghz avec une ati x1600 et je jouais avec sans problème en 1440*900 en graphismes medium.


----------



## perko (29 Juillet 2008)

Je fait tourner Age of conan avec vista 64 sur mon macpro sans problèmes.




DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est dit dans les tech spec d'Apple Vista 64 est supporté sur certaines machines mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil. merci.


----------



## 2keyz (29 Juillet 2008)

Config
Macbook 2.4ghz, 2GO RAM acheté il y deux mois aux US (si le modele changeait du modele Français, mais il me semble pas)
Bootcamp avec WinXP SP2

J installe donc steam, pour rejouer à Half Life, CSS et compagnie. Les jeux tournent par contre, j'ai installé un jeu qui me dit que ma GFX n'a pas assez de mémoire vive allouée, que je dois aller dans le bios pour modifier ces réglages. Et là néophyte mac que je suis, j'ai beau cherché sur le forum, je pige pas si la mémoire vive allouée se règle automatiquement ou si je dois effectuer une quelconque manipulation pour changer tout ça.

Le message d'erreur me dit que le jeu nécessite au minimum 128mo de ram allouée à la GFX, or j'ai cru comprendre qu avec 2GO de ram, le système peut allouer 224mo de ram (mais c'est la théorie et sous OSX apparement, donc sous Windaube comment ça se gère?) à notre superbe carte graphique Intel mes c******* (mais pourquoi j'ai pas acheté un macbookpro vu le prix en dollar...)

Bref merci du coup de patte.


----------



## Gauthier (1 Août 2008)

Heu... Je viens d'avoir un MBP 2.4 et j'aimerai ressortir certains vieux jeux qui tournaient sous mon Windows XP. Mais je n'y connais absolument rien, alors ce que je me demandais avant tout, c'est "Existe-t-il des émulateurs pour jouer sur mac" ? Je sais que c'est le cas sous Linux, donc je suppose que sous mac aussi ? Ou bien est-on obligé de partitionner avec Bootcamp et d'ouvrir à chaque fois le mac sous la partition windows pour jouer ?


----------



## ashurao (1 Août 2008)

Trackmania fonctionne avec CrossOver Games ¿¿¿¿ Comment as-tu fait¿¿ Sur mon macbook pro, rien, que dalle!!


----------



## DeepDark (1 Août 2008)

Gauthier a dit:


> Heu... Je viens d'avoir un MBP 2.4 et j'aimerai ressortir certains vieux jeux qui tournaient sous mon Windows XP. Mais je n'y connais absolument rien, alors ce que je me demandais avant tout, c'est "Existe-t-il des émulateurs pour jouer sur mac" ? Je sais que c'est le cas sous Linux, donc je suppose que sous mac aussi ? Ou bien est-on obligé de partitionner avec Bootcamp et d'ouvrir à chaque fois le mac sous la partition windows pour jouer ?


Oui il existe au moins un émulateur pour les jeux (à ma connaissance) : CrossOver Games. Par contre pour les "vieux jeux" que tu veux installer il sne seront peut être pas supportés par crossover... A vérifier au cas par cas (il y a une liste des jeux supportés sur el site e l'éditeur il me semble) 

Sinon tu peux installer windows via bootcamp pour jouer comme tu l'as fait remarquer. Tu peux ainsi virtualiser ta partition bootcamp avec VmWare Fusion ou Parallels mais le problème c'est qu'en virtualisation, les perfs sont très limitées


----------



## nikosfra06 (5 Août 2008)

Gauthier a dit:


> Heu... Je viens d'avoir un MBP 2.4 et j'aimerai ressortir certains vieux jeux qui tournaient sous mon Windows XP. Mais je n'y connais absolument rien, alors ce que je me demandais avant tout, c'est "Existe-t-il des émulateurs pour jouer sur mac" ? Je sais que c'est le cas sous Linux, donc je suppose que sous mac aussi ? Ou bien est-on obligé de partitionner avec Bootcamp et d'ouvrir à chaque fois le mac sous la partition windows pour jouer ?



il y a bien crossover, mais honnêtement, j'ai été très déçu, panel de jeu tres limité, pour une interface assez moyenne en plus. J'ai toujours pas trouvé mieux que Bootcamp pour jouer, sauf pour mes vieilleries, auquel dosbox convient a la perfection (j'ai révé de jouer a doom sur un 24", dosbox l'a fait)


----------



## Preset (9 Août 2008)

Bon ça y est je me suis enfin décidé à installer Windows XP sur mon macbookpro.
Que dire ? Ca fait un peu peur franchement de partitionner comme ça le disque dur, mais bon, l'idée pour moi c'était d'y mettre des jeux, et sur ce plan-là, c'est juste parfait.
J'ai galéré pour les drivers de ma carte-son. Windows est vraiment horrible sur le plan de la logique (en tout cas comparée à celle du mac).
Lorsqu'on installe quelque-chose, comment savoir où il va se loger d'ailleurs ? Bref
J'ai juste une petite question sur la luminescence du clavier du MBP, il est allumé en permanence lorsque je suis sur XP, comment changer ce règlage ?
Merci !


----------



## discolan (26 Août 2008)

Sur un macbook pro 15.4", j'ai un windows xp pro via bootcamp pour lancer le jeu Counter Strike Source. Le problème étant que je n'arrive pas à trouver la manière d'avoir les chiffres *dans le jeu*.

Appuyer directement sur les chiffres : pas de résultat
Appuyer sur Shift + les chiffres : pas de résultat
Appuyer sur fn + F6, puis les mini chiffres (U, I, O, J ...) : pas de résultat

Alors que normalement cette dernière méthode permet de les avoir dans l'environnement windows.

Une idée ?

Il y a un fil UNIQUE pour les questions en rapport avec les jeux. on fusionne.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Août 2008)

Je les ai eu en les configurant dans le mappage du clavier, dans les options de counter strike.


----------



## discolan (26 Août 2008)

Merci au modérateur d'avoir déplacé mon post dans le bon topic



Atlante a dit:


> Je les ai eu en les configurant dans le mappage du clavier, dans les options de counter strike.


Tu peux m'expliquer un peu là ?
Tu as modifié le mappage du clavier dans windows ou tu as ajouté çà dans les options de CS ?
Parce que dans les options clavier de CS, je ne vois pas comment tu as fait


----------



## Forgy (27 Août 2008)

Bien le bonjour à vous.

Habitué du PC, je viens de faire l'achat d'un merveilleux Mac mini.

Accro à quelques jeux PC malgré tout, je comptais continuer à y jouer grâce à Bootcamp. 

Cependant, l'un de mes jeux préférés, *Arcanum*, ne fonctionne pas de cette manière. Quelqu'un est-il  parvenu à installer ce jeu ?

Merci !


----------



## lifenight (28 Août 2008)

Forgy a dit:


> Bien le bonjour à vous.
> 
> Habitué du PC, je viens de faire l'achat d'un merveilleux Mac mini.
> 
> ...



Tout fonctionne via bootcamp, "bootcamp" ne sert qu'à partitionner ton disque dur et émuler un bios, ya pas d'émulation de windows c'est natif alors ton jeu fonctionnera dessus 

Si je joue à tous les derniers jeux possibles et inimaginables tu penses bien qu'un jeu tel que Arcanum fonctionnera


----------



## Valgio (28 Août 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Si je joue à tous les derniers jeux possibles et inimaginables tu penses bien qu'un jeu tel que Arcanum fonctionnera


 
Ouep mai il joue avec un mac mini:mouais:

pas ganier comme affaire ça!:rose:


----------



## Forgy (28 Août 2008)

J'arrive à faire tourner Heroes of might and magic 5, je suppose que la "lourdeur" du jeu n'est donc pas à mettre en compte.

Voici le message d'erreur qui apparaît lorsque j'essaye de lancer l'installation :

Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform path are valid.


----------



## Chamyky (28 Août 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...cified+transform+paths+are+valid.&btnG=Search


----------



## Segaouf (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, désolé si la question a déjà été posé mais trop de pages à fouiner...

Je viens d'installer XP sp3 sur mon macbook pro via bootcamp.

Config' du macbook pro :
2,5ghz intel Core 2 duo
4go SDRAM
Geforce 8600M GT

Je viens d'acheter Crysis en magasin, 20 euros neuf . Et j'entreprends donc d'y jouer.

Le jeu passe nickel, mais bien sûr cela depends du niveau de graphisme qu'on attribut.

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a fait des tests pour connaître la meilleur config beauté/fluidité pour ce jeu, car il y a beaucoup de paramêtre et j'en suis à changer toute les 3 secondes pour voir si en augmentant la résolution et en baissant certains parametre ce n'est pas mieux qu'en baissant la résolution avec les paramètres au max ...

Bref, avez-vous déjà testez crysis sur macbook pro?

Merci.


----------



## fxk (3 Septembre 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, désolé si la question a déjà été posé mais trop de pages à fouiner...
> 
> Je viens d'installer XP sp3 sur mon macbook pro via bootcamp.
> 
> ...



Salut,
il y a une petite application qui pourrait d'aidé ! :
http://www.crysisbase.fr/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=39&func=view&id=105&catid=6
choisi simple l'un des 2 fichiers et tu le mets dans le dossier de crysis (là ou il y les dossier bin32..bin64 etc..)
ça te permet de joué à crysis dans la résolution de ton choix avec des détails déjà personnalisé (dans ton cas prends le fichier avec les détails "élevé")
par contre ne touche pas les réglages qui sont personnalisés...
Moi j'ai testé sur mon mac pro avec une geforce 8800 gt et windows xp sp3
c'est super fluide en élevé 

pour répondre à une question que j'ai vu sur la page présédante xp ou vista crysis tourne exactement pareille ! là seul différence c'est de pouvoir activer DX10 sur vista, oui c'est très jolie mais ça rame 

je profite du poste pour poser une question qui à un mac pro et à installé VISTA ?
et quel version 32, 64 ? simplement savoir si vous avez des bugs pour lancer les jeux ?
c'est mon cas ! installation de gears of war après les 2 ou 3 mise à jour pour me connecter à un compte live le jeux ne se lance plus ! il me demande d'insérer le dvd!!!!
alors que c'est un original !!! :mouais: Merci qui merci microsoft ...j'ai été obligé de cracker mon jeux original  enfin bref je tourne actuellement sur la version de vista 64 ultimate et j'aimerai avoir vos impressions resté sur VISTA ou réinstaller un XP

++


----------



## Segaouf (3 Septembre 2008)

Salut, merci de ta réponse.

Pense-tu que ce fichier correspond à ma configuration? Car je n'ai pas de 8800 GT, comme spécifié dans le thread de ton lien, mais une 8600M GT.

Cordialement,


----------



## fxk (4 Septembre 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Salut, merci de ta réponse.
> 
> Pense-tu que ce fichier correspond à ma configuration? Car je n'ai pas de 8800 GT, comme spécifié dans le thread de ton lien, mais une 8600M GT.
> 
> Cordialement,


 
Oui tu peux essayer !
Moi je troune avec se patch en élevé avec un résolution de 1920x1200 
j'ai testé hier je suis à 25/30 images seconde (au pire) et 50 images seconde (dans le meilleur des cas) donc vu que tu joues sur ton portable et que ta pas un ecran de 24 pouces  ... ça doit le faire, si tu sens que ça rame un peux tu peux toujours modifier les parametres qui sont mis en élevé (mais uniquement ce là) en moyen pour gagner un peu de fluidité mais franchement je pense que ça passe tout seul 
Tiens moi au courant...

++


----------



## Segaouf (4 Septembre 2008)

Ok merci, je vais tester et je vous tiens au courant .

Enfin parfois je joue aussi sur mon ecran LG qui lui fait bien plus de 24" .


----------



## 118218 (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MacBook Pro 2,5 avec une carte graphique GeForce 8600M GT, ce qui est normalement amplement suffisant pour faire tourner un jeu tel que PES 2008 à travers BootCamp. Mais chez moi le jeu tourne nickel pendant un moment puis commence à ramer à mort au point qu'il en devient injouable.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quel driver je dois utiliser pour y remédier?

Moi j'utilise celui-ci: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1442


----------



## fxk (5 Septembre 2008)

118218 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un MacBook Pro 2,5 avec une carte graphique GeForce 8600M GT, ce qui est normalement amplement suffisant pour faire tourner un jeu tel que PES 2008 à travers BootCamp. Mais chez moi le jeu tourne nickel pendant un moment puis commence à ramer à mort au point qu'il en devient injouable.
> 
> ...


 

Salut
perso je pense pas que ça vienne de boot camp...
Tu as quel version de windows ? et quel driver pour ta geforce ?

++


----------



## Toumak (7 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous !

je reviens dans le coin après un long moment d'absence ...
En effet, mon nouveau MacBook Pro devrait arriver par la poste dans l'après-midi.
C'est le 2,4GHz avec la 8600m GT et 256 de vram.

Je me suis pas mal documenté sur la question car j'aime bien jouer.
Il s'avère que nvidia met souvent à jour ses drivers et que ceux apportent de grosses améliorations de fps surtout avec les jeux récents.

Alors pour votre plus grand bonheur, vous, propriétaire d'un MacBook Pro et d'une 8600, les derniers drivers nvidia certifiés WHQL sont sortis ce matin : voici un lien pour les télécharger suivant le système utilisé : http://laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20449

De manière plus générale, ajoutez ce site à vos signets : http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/
c'est le must-have pour tout possesseur de portable à base de carte nvidia !

A dans quelques jours donc pour mes premières impressions en jeu avec ce MBP


----------



## xao85 (8 Septembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> je reviens dans le coin après un long moment d'absence ...
> En effet, mon nouveau MacBook Pro devrait arriver par la poste dans l'après-midi.
> ...


Effectivement ça faisait un baille cher Toumak! 
Bienvenue dans le monde du macbook pro, mais pourquoi ne pas avoir attendu la mise à jour qui va se faire dans peu de temps? 
Tu me diras le macbook pro est une valeur sur (sauf peut-être sa carte graphique!)


----------



## Toumak (8 Septembre 2008)

En fait car je ne l'achète pas neuf :
Je connais quelqu'un qui a acheté un MBP début juillet (le modèle 2,4GHz). Et il vend 1200 => ça vaut vachement le coup, surtout que j'ai 2 ans de garantie (magasin spécial) et qu'il a testé la machine à fond => et pas de soucis avec la carte graphique.
Et comme la vraie révolution des MBP aura lien l'an prochain, c'est une bonne affaire


----------



## 118218 (8 Septembre 2008)

fxk a dit:


> Salut
> perso je pense pas que ça vienne de boot camp...
> Tu as quel version de windows ? et quel driver pour ta geforce ?
> 
> ++



Salut merci de m'avoir répondu, ma version de windows est une SP2, j'y suis très fidèle. Mais je pense que le problème n'est pas là car j'ai également le jeu (donc PES 2008) sur un Pentium IV 2,8 GHZ avec une carte graphique pourri, la qualité de l'image laisse à désirer mais le jeu tourne bien. 

C'est vraiment bizarre ce bug avec BootCamp. Je jeu fonctionne parfaitement et est magnifique pendant 2, 3 match. Puis il part en coui***. Et un redémarrage du jeu n'y change rien.

Je m'excuse de polluer le forum avec de telles futilités.


----------



## Macincal (10 Septembre 2008)

J'envisage d'acheter un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz 2 Go de ram. Pourrais-je faire tourner guild wars et counter strike sans problème sous bootcamp ? Comme sur un portable PC, genre 2 GHz et carte graphique moyenne ?

Merci


----------



## greggorynque (10 Septembre 2008)

sans soucis et a fond !

ce sont de vieux jeux quand même et apple donne de bons drivers sur MBP donnant a sa carte graph. plus de puissance que sous certains PC (à carte équivalente j'entend)


----------



## Macincal (13 Septembre 2008)

J'envisage d'acheter un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz 2 Go de ram. Pourrais-je faire tourner guild wars et counter strike sans problème sous bootcamp ? Comme sur un portable PC, genre 2 GHz et carte graphique moyenne ?

Merci


greggorynque a dit:


> sans soucis et a fond !
> 
> ce sont de vieux jeux quand même et apple donne de bons drivers sur MBP donnant a sa carte graph. plus de puissance que sous certains PC (à carte équivalente j'entend)



Merci pour ces infos. C'est en fait pour mon gamin. J'étais prêt à foncer pour un MBP 2,4 et puis panique ! Je suis tombé il y a quelques heures sur toutes les news sur les NVidia 8400 et 8600.

Effectivement, on a emprunté les MBP 2,2 d'un copain avant hier pour tester les jeux. Tout tourne impeccable mais, en 1 heure ou 2, Ai que calor !!! Terrible. Mon petit PB 12 n'a jamais dépassé 48°, lui.
Ça me tracassait pas trop mais l'annonce des soucis avec la Nvidia m'ont cabré...
Ça sera pour une utilisation mac, mais surtout pour du windows et pour du jeux intensif : c'est peut-être pas un bon plan. Dommage !!!!!
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Toumak (13 Septembre 2008)

Je viens d'acquérir ce MBP (le 2,4).
Effectivement, quand on utilise la carte graphique à fond (dans les jeux donc), la coque est assez chaude.
Mais le reste du temps, rien à signaler.

J'ai installé quelques jeux et essayé tout ça et pour le moment RAS, ma machine ne semble pas être touchée (je touche tu bois...).
Il faut aussi dire que quand je joue, j'augmente a vitesse des ventilos, pour éviter que ça chauff trop quand même


----------



## Macincal (13 Septembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Je viens d'acquérir ce MBP (le 2,4).
> Effectivement, quand on utilise la carte graphique à fond (dans les jeux donc), la coque est assez chaude.
> Mais le reste du temps, rien à signaler.
> 
> ...



Merci. Arrrg j'hésite... Tu savais pour la geforce Nvidia au moment de ton achat ?


----------



## Toumak (13 Septembre 2008)

Macincal a dit:


> Merci. Arrrg j'hésite... Tu savais pour la geforce Nvidia au moment de ton achat ?



oui.
Mais en fait, j'ai acheté cette machine "d'occasion".
(elle n'a qu'un mois donc elle est comme neuve !) et j'ai bien demandé au vendeur si elle n'était pas touchée par le problème de la cg


----------



## discolan (15 Septembre 2008)

Macincal a dit:


> J'envisage d'acheter un Macbook Pro 2,4 GHz 2 Go de ram. Pourrais-je faire tourner guild wars et counter strike sans problème sous bootcamp ?


Peu être que ces chiffres parleront à ton fiston :

Je joue avec mon MBP à counter strike source, via bootcamp et sous xp pro 32 bits sp2 (puis sp3).
Dans le Stress Test Vidéo de CSS, j'ai 100 fps si résolution 16/10 1400*900.
Si j'applique la méthode de préférence sur un seul coeur du processeur (cf vidéo http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=w8FApgaDxWw), j'obtient plus de 150 fps. Par contre, là çà chauffe et les ventillos tournent à fond !

Dernièrement , suite à une réinstallation d'xp et mise à jour bootcamp, j'ai réussi à avoir 208 fps en étant en résolution 4/3 (sans aucune bandes noires, ni déformation de l'image dans le jeu) et en restant "normal" sur le processeur. Les ventillos se mettent à tourner vite de temps en temps mais rien d'affolant. Je joue maintenant sous cette configuration.

Une autre astuce : j'ai modifié le mappage du clavier Apple pour avoir directement les touches numériques au lieu du shift +&é"' ou du verr num (F6) + UIOJKL. Curieusement çà ne donnait pas les chiffres dans CSS alors que çà fonctionnait sous XP, chose assez gênante pour les votes de maps. Donc modification du mappage clavier (très simple, 2 minutes , je peux expliquer si nécessaire).

Sachant aussi que mes 4 Go de ram ne sont pas reconnus totalement par xp, seulement légérement plus que 3 Go. Mais çà c'est un problème de windows.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Peu être que ces chiffres parleront à ton fiston :
> 
> Je joue avec mon MBP à counter strike source, via bootcamp et sous xp pro 32 bits sp2 (puis sp3).
> Dans le Stress Test Vidéo de CSS, j'ai 100 fps si résolution 16/10 1400*900.
> ...



Oui enfin bon tu est a 60FPS à l'écran hein ......:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## discolan (15 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui enfin bon tu est a 60FPS à l'écran hein ......:sleep::sleep::sleep:


120 à 130 FPS de moyenne à l'écran en netgraph 3 selon les maps 

edit : sauf si tu parles du 60 hz de l'écran (pour peu que la synchro verticale soit activée)


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)

Je te palre tout simplement du fait que ton écran n'affiche pas plus de 60 images secondes


----------



## Macincal (17 Septembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Peu être que ces chiffres parleront à ton fiston :
> 
> Je joue avec mon MBP à counter strike source, via bootcamp et sous xp pro 32 bits sp2 (puis sp3).
> Dans le Stress Test Vidéo de CSS, j'ai 100 fps si résolution 16/10 1400*900.
> ...



Merci pour ces infos très complètes, mais ... ça y est... La mort dans l'âme, j'ai pris un portable Toshiba pour mon gamin. Avec carte ATI radeon of course.

J'étais vraiment prêt et j'aurais été mille fois plus heureux de lui prendre un macbook pro pour son premier ordi perso mais y'a des limites à la kamikase attitude...

Pour que Nvidia ait provisionné 200 millions de dollars pour les problèmes des geforce et pour que Dell prolonge d'un an la garantie de ses portable concernant les cartes 8400 et 8600, c'est qu'il y a un sérieux problème.

Je déplore vraiment qu'Apple n'ait pas du tout communiqué là-dessus.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

Si c'est la seule raison de ton passage au toshiba c'est une erreur car apple possède des 8600 de bien meilleure qualité que celles des fabricants PC lambda 
(il n'y a qu'a comparer les performances ...)

Surtout que les cartes radeon mobile ne sont pas des foudres de guerre aux dernières nouvelles.


----------



## Toumak (17 Septembre 2008)

Absolument,

et on ne sait pas non plus le pourcentage de MBP touchés par ce problème.
Personnellement, j'ai un MBP depuis une semaine, et mise à part la température qui grimpe quand on utilise la carte, dans aucun jeux poussant l'ordi à fond pendant plusieurs heures je n'ai eu le moindre soucis ....

Mais comme tu l'as dit, on ne nous communique pas assez de ce problème sur nos macs.
Moi j'aurais quand même tenté le coup, sachant que tu as 15 jours pour rapporter la machine si tu n'es pas satisfait, j'en aurais acheté un et l'aurais testé à fond pendant quelques jours.
Ensuite j'aurais pris une décision...
Ton fils passe à côté d'un ordi magique, dommage !


----------



## freitter (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour !

Je possède un macbook 2,4Ghz avec bootcamp. Hiers soir, j'ai donc installé le jeux Call of duty 2 sur ma partition Windows. Pas de problème pour l'installation, mais c'est au moment de démarer le jeux que ça m'affiche : '' Directx a rencontré une erreur qui ne peut être corrigé ''. J'ai donc téléchargé directx 9.0c , mais rien n'y fait, toujours le même message.
Alors que faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (19 Septembre 2008)

Je pense (peut-être me trompe-je...) que la version windows requiert une carte graphique dédiée ...
pas de chipset !


----------



## freitter (19 Septembre 2008)

Excuse moi mais je suis quelque peu néophyte en la matière, pourrais tu m'éclairer ?


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2008)

Tu sais que dans un ordinateur, les composanst principaux sont le processeur, la mémoire, et la partie graphique (en gros ...)
Pour des raisons de coûts, il existe différents types de parties graphiques : des cartes dédiées (carte graphique, qui contient tout ce qu'il faut pour traiter la partie graphique du système) ou une simple puce, appelée chipset graphique, qui n'a pas de mémoire dédiée, puisant donc dans la mémoire centrale (ram) pour effectuer ses calculs.
Généralement ces chipsets sont capables de réaliser les calculs d'affichage "basiques", ou la lecture de flux vidéo, mais ne sont pas adaptés aux jeux vidéos, du fait de leur faible puissance de calcul et d'absence de mémoire dédiée.
Le macbook a lui un chipset, comparé au macbook pro qui a une vraie carte graphique.
Et généralement, les chipsets ne sont pas supportés par les éditeurs de jeux pc.
Pour les éditeurs de jeux mac, c'est différent, étant donné qu'une grande partie des machines sont équipées de chipsets intégrés


----------



## greggorynque (20 Septembre 2008)

freitter a dit:


> Excuse moi mais je suis quelque peu néophyte en la matière, pourrais tu m'éclairer ?



Plus simple, le macbook a en guise de partie graphique, une simple puce intel alors que le MBP à une "vrai" crate graphique avec ses unités de clalcul, sa mémoire et tout et tout...

Du coup plein de jeux n'arrivent même pas a utiliser cette puce pour se lancer tellement elle est moisie... Et je ne crois ps qe la puce intel accepte directx 9.0c

Donc essaye de voir s'il existe unmoyen de jouer a ton jeu en mode directX8 (google). C'est possible sur HalfLife 2 mais de la a dire que c'est possible pour call of duty ....


----------



## freitter (20 Septembre 2008)

Okay, merci pour ta réponse  
En cherchant un peu sur internet, j'ai vu que beaucoup de gens arrivent à faire fonctionné Call of duty 2 sur le même macbook, donc c'est qu'il doit bien y avoir une solution. Je vais essayer ton conseil et installer directx8, je vous tient au courant


----------



## freitter (20 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de télécharger directx 8.b1, mais rien n'y fait, toujours le même message ...
Certains disent qu'ils faut d'abord desinstaller le jeux, installer directx et reinstaller le jeux, qu'en pensez vous ? Peut-être que je dois aussi télécharger les pilotes de la carte graphique, enfin de la puce ? Vous sauriez ou trouver les derniers pilotes ?
Merci .


----------



## greggorynque (20 Septembre 2008)

non non essaye plutot d'installer directX 9 pour commencer 

Le 8 tu l'as déja et mon conseil etait de voir si le JEU pouvais tourner en directX8 pas windows


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2008)

le gma 950 gère très bien DX9 

 les avis que tu as lus, ils parlent bien de CoD2 version windows ? car il y a aussi la version mac, qui elle marche très bien avec le macbook et son gma


----------



## pomme85 (27 Septembre 2008)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé Windows XP sur mon iMac via BootCamp pour pouvoir jouer, entre autres, à GTA San Andreas.
> 
> ...



Je reviens vers vous toujours avec le même problème mais cette fois ci avec le jeu Les Sims 2. Le jeu freeze au bout de quelques minutes de jeu. Comme ça me le faisait aussi avec GTA, ça doit venir de l'iMac.

Du coup je ne peux jamais très longtemps... qqun pour m'aider ?


----------



## gpp (28 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,

je possède un mbp depuis juin 2008 et j'ai remarqué que lorsque je joue via bootcamp à des jeux vidéos, j'ai des ralentissements périodiques. c'est à dire que je commence à jouer, aucun problème, parfois les ventilos se mettent à tourner plus vite mais je pense que ça c'est normal, puis d'un seul coup, ça ralentit: au niveau de l'image mais aussi au niveau de la musique du jeu. ça dure quelques secondes puis plus rien jusqu'à un nouveau ralentissement, à des intervalles réguliers.

il arrive aussi parfois qu'il n'y ait aucun ralentissement.

ça m'arrive lorsque je joue en ligne sur PES 2008 et là c'est avec PURE mais sans jouer sur internet.

j'ai mis à jour windows xp avec le sp3. j'ai la nvidia 8600M GT 256mo et 4go de ram.

généralement comme ça m'énerve, je quitte le jeu puis éteint l'ordi et là la musique de fermeture de windows ralentit aussi.

je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire et c'est énervant car ça gâche la fluidité du jeu.

à quoi pensez-vous?

merci d'avance


----------



## TranMi (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'expose mon petit problème.

J'ai un ami qui - sur mes conseils avisés - c'est acheté un iMac 24 pouces ( de dernière génération ).

Grand fan de l'univers Warhammer, il ne put que s'empresser d'acheter le jeu vidéo nouvellement sorti, massivement multijoueur.

Or, il y a un énorme problème, que je n'arrive pas à comprendre.

Voyez-vous, lorsque que nous insérons le premier CD d'installation, tout ce passe bien, Windows XP lancé à l'aide de Boot Camp le reconnaît bien, il n'y a pas l'autorun mais bref, le processus normal d'une installation de programme sous Windows se lance.

Il arrive à un moment donné lors du processus, que le programme d'installation réclame l'insertion du second CD ... Et là, c'est le drame complet !

Impossible de lui faire admettre que le deuxième CD est dans le lecteur, au programme d'installation, comme à Windows d'ailleurs ...

Quelle peut être l'origine du problème ? Il y aurait-il d'autre personnes ici présente qui auraient eu le même souci ?

J'ai pensé réaliser une image ISO du second CD afin de la faire chargée par Deamon Tools et un  lecteur de CD " virtuel " ... Mais j'ai peur que cela ne change rien au problème ...

En vous souhaitant une bonne journée, je vous remercie de vos futurs remarques et aide, ainsi que conseils.


----------



## Deuillevent (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

1° post sur ce forum.
Oui je te conseille vivement de passer par un Daemon Tools avec deux images ISO. Tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis mais toutefois, fais bien attention à un point : quand tu devras "insérer le DVD n°2" (monter la deuxième ISO) suis bien ces étapes :

- quand il te demande de monter le 2° disque, clique sur l'icone Daemon Tools et choisis "_Ejecter le disque_"
- puis "_démonter l'image_"
- enfin, monte l'image du DVD n°2 et attends quelques secondes que Windows monte bien le disque

Tu ne devrais pas rencontrer de problèmes.

Petite info: sur l'iMac 24" le jeu est capable de tourner en 1920x1200 mais j'espère que tu as un disque dur tournant à 7200 t./mn.

Bon courage.


----------



## Deuillevent (7 Octobre 2008)

pomme85 a dit:


> Je reviens vers vous toujours avec le même problème mais cette fois ci avec le jeu Les Sims 2. Le jeu freeze au bout de quelques minutes de jeu. Comme ça me le faisait aussi avec GTA, ça doit venir de l'iMac.
> 
> Du coup je ne peux jamais très longtemps... qqun pour m'aider ?


Bonjour,

As-tu laissé les drivers "Boot Camp" de base ?
As-tu téléchargé la mise à jour de Boot Camp (226 Mo je crois) ?
As-tu par hasard essayé de mettre les drivers officiels d'ATI ??


----------



## leonardbt (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Désolé si je poste mon message au milieux d'une discussion, au mauvais endroit, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.
J'ai un macbook pro 2,5Gh Intel core 2duo -  4Go 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM  -  200GB Serial ATA @ 7200 rpm
Je voudrai jouer à Mass effect, jeux compatible PC au départ (Win XP/Vista, PIV 2.4 GHz, 1 Go de RAM sous XP, 2 Go sous Vista, carte 3D 256 Mo,15 Go d'espace libre sur le disque dur)
Apparemment, j'ai toutes les conditions requises mais ce que je ne connais absolument pas, c'est la puissance de la carte graphique de la machine (achetée récemment) est-ce que le jeux va tourner? et tourner bien?
merci de vos réponses.


----------



## DeepDark (10 Octobre 2008)

leonardbt a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Désolé si je poste mon message au milieux d'une discussion, au mauvais endroit, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.
> J'ai un macbook pro 2,5Gh Intel core 2duo -  4Go 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM  -  200GB Serial ATA @ 7200 rpm
> Je voudrai jouer à Mass effect, jeux compatible PC au départ (Win XP/Vista, PIV 2.4 GHz, 1 Go de RAM sous XP, 2 Go sous Vista, carte 3D 256 Mo,15 Go d'espace libre sur le disque dur)
> ...


Ta carte graphique a une puissance de 512MB donc je pense que ça passe...
Mais si tu veux la confirmation d'un spécialiste attends 

P.S : Bienvenue


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ta carte graphique a une puissance de 512MB donc je pense que ça passe...
> Mais si tu veux la confirmation d'un spécialiste attends
> 
> P.S : Bienvenue



ça veut dire quoi ça "ta carte a une puissance de 512MB" ?!


----------



## DeepDark (10 Octobre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> ça veut dire quoi ça "ta carte a une puissance de 512MB" ?!


Absolument rien 

Je dirais plutôt mémoire...

Qu'est ce qui m'a prit???


----------



## lifenight (10 Octobre 2008)

Ce n'est pas seulement le nombre de mémoire dédiée à la carte graphique qui détermine sa puissance mais son gpu.  Ainsi une x1600 reste ce qu'elle est même avec 15go de mémoire. 

Dans ton cas, mass effect tournera très bien avec la 8600m gt de ton MacBook Pro


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2008)

m'semblait bien


----------



## leonardbt (15 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Une autre petite question, j'ai survolé les forums mais je ne comprends pas tout.
Est-ce qu'il faut juste partitionner le disc dur, puis installer windows, ou est ce qu'on besoin de ce programme parallels pour faire fonctionner le jeu? tout ça m'a l'air bien compliqué, aussi, est ce que quelqu'un pourrai me donner un lien pour une page où tout est expliqué assez clairement s'il en existe une, car je vais m'embrouiller si je cherche à comprendre ce qui est dit sur le grand nombre de pages existantes.
Et dernière question, est ce qu'en installant windows, j'installe aussi ses failles, c'est à dire est-ce que mon mac en sera plus vulnérable face aux virus ou instabilités?


----------



## discolan (15 Octobre 2008)

Avec ton mac et leopard, tu peux installer Windows via l'utilitaire Bootcamp. Et oui, le disque sera partitioné.
Il suffit de bien suivre les instructions du manuel (à imprimer avant de lancer la manipulation).
Avec cette méthode, tu auras windows en natif. Au démarrage de ton mac, tu pourras choisir sur quoi tu lances ton mac : Leopard ou windows. C'est la meilleure méthode pour jouer sous windows.

Parrallels : c'est un logiciel de virtualisation. En gros, windows n'est pas physiquement installé sur ton disque dur. Cela permet d'avoir un windows dans un fenetre sous Leopard, comme si tu avais Windows dans une fenêtre de Safari. Avantage: cela permet d'utiliser un programme dans windows mais sans être obligé de relancer ton mac. Inconvénient : la gestion des graphismes ne sont pas gérer réellement. Tu as une carte graphique virtuelle donc pour les jeux windows, Parallels ce n'est pas le top.

Si windows installé, donc oui tu auras les failles présentes. Si windows via bootcamp, les dommages pourront en théorie aussi entraîner des dommages sur ton leopard. Si windows via Parallels, comme c'est virtualisé, les dommages n'auront aucun influence sur ton leopard. Au pire, tu reprends ton fichier de l'installation virtuelle et hop c'est reparti comme au début.

Juste deux autres trucs, sous windows tes 4 Go de RAM ne seront pas entièrement reconnu. Tu auras 3,25 Go sous windows. De plus, vérifie bien que tu as la licence windows correcte.


----------



## DeepDark (15 Octobre 2008)

Tout est dit 

Et tout est là : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...-de-virtualisation-et-de-bootcamp-159917.html


----------



## leonardbt (15 Octobre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses,
sur la page du lien, ils parlent de vmware fusion, est-ce que c'est finalement comme bootcamp ou bien comme parallels?
Bon de toutes façons je pense que je vais utiliser bootcamp, et puis c'est gratuit.
Sinon, discolan tu parles du fichier de l'installation virtuelle. qu'est-ce que c'est que ça?
Aussi, si je veux supprimer windows du mac, la suppression est-t-elle simple? il ne reste aucun petit débris de windows par ci par là?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Octobre 2008)

leonardbt a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses,
> sur la page du lien, ils parlent de vmware fusion, est-ce que c'est finalement comme bootcamp ou bien comme parallels?
> Bon de toutes façons je pense que je vais utiliser bootcamp, et puis c'est gratuit.
> Sinon, discolan tu parles du fichier de l'installation virtuelle. qu'est-ce que c'est que ça?
> Aussi, si je veux supprimer windows du mac, la suppression est-t-elle simple? il ne reste aucun petit débris de windows par ci par là?


VMW Fusion c'est le concurrent direct de Parallels : mêmes fonctions, presque mêmes possibilités. Enfin c'est un choix à faire...

Pour supprimer la partition windows, suffit de relancer l'assistant bootcamp  Et pas de restes, plus de partition bootcamp


----------



## discolan (16 Octobre 2008)

leonardbt a dit:


> Sinon, discolan tu parles du fichier de l'installation virtuelle. qu'est-ce que c'est que ça?


Quand tu installes windows avec Parallels (ou une autre solution de virtualisation comme Vmware Fusion ou Virtualbox), tu as un dossier avec deux gros fichiers qui correspondent à ton installation de windows. Il suffit d'en faire un backup et quand tu veux "réinstaller" ton windows (ce que l'on appelle dans ce cas ta machine virtuelle), il suffit de reprendre ces fichiers.


----------



## sclicer (16 Octobre 2008)

Petite question
Je dispose d'un Imac alu 2,4ghz 24" mais avec l'ATI HD machin de 2008 (juste avant l'update)
bref jusqu'à quelle genre de jouer puis-je espérer jouer dans de bonne condition ?
je pense que les jeux steam du genre cs,dod,Hl2 etc... marchent bien en full screen mais le reste des jeux ?
une idée ?


----------



## haldir (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, suite au dernier keynote, les macbook ont enfin une carte graphique correcte. Je voudrais savoir si la 9400 avec un MB à 2,4 et 4Go suffit pour jouer à call of duty 4 sur pc dans de bonnes conditions.
Merci par avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2008)

haldir a dit:


> Bonjour, suite au dernier keynote, les macbook ont enfin une carte graphique correcte. Je voudrais savoir si la 9400 avec un MB à 2,4 et 4Go suffit pour jouer à call of duty 4 sur pc dans de bonnes conditions.
> Merci par avance pour votre réponse



Je pense qu'étant donné la résolution du MacBook (1280x800), CoD4 sera tout à fait jouable !
Mais pour en être sûrs, attendons les premiers bench qui ne tarderont pas à tomber


----------



## greggorynque (18 Octobre 2008)

ce sera jouable sans soucis mais pas a fond ca c'est sur .... 

(5 fois plus peformant qu'un GMA ce n'est pas grand chose )


----------



## haldir (18 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci


----------



## nakata37 (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Quelqu'un a il déjà réussi à faire tourner PES 2009 sous un Imac 20" acheté recement.

Merci


----------



## lifenight (21 Octobre 2008)

nakata37 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Quelqu'un a il déjà réussi à faire tourner PES 2009 sous un Imac 20" acheté recement.
> 
> Merci



Pour le premier iMac avec la hd 2400 aucune idée mais pour le second avec la ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO ça tourne tout au max sans problème.


----------



## nakata37 (21 Octobre 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Pour le premier iMac avec la hd 2400 aucune idée mais pour le second avec la ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO ça tourne tout au max sans problème.



J'ai le premier iMac mais tu me rassure en disant qu'il marche a fond sûr le second , merci beaucoup.


----------



## Cleveland (22 Octobre 2008)

Vous pensez qu'il pourrait tourner sur le nouveau MacBook 2.0 ( l'alu ) ? ( Je parle de PES2009)


----------



## lifenight (22 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'il pourrait tourner sur le nouveau MacBook 2.0 ( l'alu ) ? ( Je parle de PES2009)



Je me le demande aussi, si quelqu'un a des infos sur le niveau des options graphiques exploitable avec un framerate constant sur pes 2009


----------



## bernacouri (24 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a testé Counter-Strike, et Counter-Strike Source sur le nouveau MacBook ?


----------



## nakata37 (24 Octobre 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Quelqu'un a testé Counter-Strike, et Counter-Strike Source sur le nouveau MacBook ?



Pas testé mais ce sont des jeux demandant très peu de ressources.


----------



## bernacouri (24 Octobre 2008)

Même le Source ? Et en ce qui concerne Team Fortress 2 ?


----------



## moria (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour quelqu'un sait ce que far cry II donnerait sur un mac émulé ?

par exemple moi j'ai un imac alu 20' 2,66gHz acheté en juillet dernier.


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2008)

tu veux dire en jouant avec un windows émulé via parallels ou vmware ?
ça tournera pas ...


----------



## noibe02 (25 Octobre 2008)

Pensez-vous que Virtua tennis 3 et PES6 tournerait avec windows XP émulé sur mon mac?
J'ai un macbook alu 13" 2ghz avec 2go de ram, le dernier en date.
Si oui, quel méthode je dois utiliser: boot camp, parallels, wmware?
Merci à tous.


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2008)

aucune chance via émulation


----------



## noibe02 (25 Octobre 2008)

Mais si on utilise Boot camp, on est encore dans de l'émulation?


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2008)

PES6 tourne via bootcamp sur mon macbook early2006 ...il y a quelques ralentissements mais ce n'est pas gênant (du moins cela ne gâche pas le plaisir du jeu).
Après cela dépend du niveau d'exigence de chacun...


----------



## noibe02 (25 Octobre 2008)

Et virtua tennis 3 tu crois qu'il tournerait via Boot camp?
Je ne suis pas exigeant en matière de jeu, c'est juste pour le fun de temps en temps donc si il y a quelques petits ralentissements quelques fois c'est pas très grave.


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2008)

via bootcamp ça devrait tourner


----------



## noibe02 (25 Octobre 2008)

A ok.
Merci.
C'est parce qu'en fait via boot camp on est pas dans de l'émulation c'est ça?
(C'est mon premier mac, je suis novice et j'connais pas trop...).
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## noibe02 (25 Octobre 2008)

Autre question: peut-on avoir boot camp (avec windows XP) pour les jeux, et en même temps parallels ou wmware (avec windows XP) pour accéder sans redémarer à XP en même temps sur le même mac? 
Ce serait .


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est tout à fait possible


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une petite question : Gta san andreas et test drive unlimited tourneront sur un macbook pro intel core2duo 2,16ghz , 3go de ram et une x1600 ? (vis bootcamp xp ou vista)
Merci


----------



## Cernius (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous je viens de passer sur mac os x et je suis un peu perdu. Quelles solutions j'ai à part BootCamp pour jouer (et sans virtualisation), est-ce que des logiciels comme crossover ou darwine (que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner) permettent de jouer ?
Mon objectif est surtout l'emulation d'une ps2, car je ne trouve pas d'emulateur ps2 sous mac os x. Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question : Gta san andreas et test drive unlimited tourneront sur un macbook pro intel core2duo 2,16ghz , 3go de ram et une x1600 ? (vis bootcamp xp ou vista)
> Merci



GTA passera sans soucis, mais pas TDU ;-)



Cernius a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je viens de passer sur mac os x et je suis un peu perdu. Quelles solutions j'ai à part BootCamp pour jouer (et sans virtualisation), est-ce que des logiciels comme crossover ou darwine (que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner) permettent de jouer ?
> Mon objectif est surtout l'emulation d'une ps2, car je ne trouve pas d'emulateur ps2 sous mac os x. Merci et bonne journée.



l'émulation d'une ps2 demande énormément de ressources, donc pas le choix, il faut passer par bootcamp ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi TDU ? 
Même si j'overclocke le GPu en 256mo ?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2008)

Bien sûr il tournera, mais impossible de mettre tout à fond ;-)
C'est ça que je voulais dire.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Ok , merci 
Enfin j'ai lu qu'apple bridait la x1600
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=168697&hl=


----------



## Cernius (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, en rapport avec ma question précédente mais aussi plus généralement : l'utilisation de crossover ou de Darwine n'exploite pas à fond les performances de mon MBP ?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2008)

Cernius a dit:


> Bonsoir, en rapport avec ma question précédente mais aussi plus généralement : l'utilisation de crossover ou de Darwine n'exploite pas à fond les performances de mon MBP ?



non, car il y a toujours une partie du code à émuler, dans ce cas-ci les appels à direct X


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , merci
> Enfin j'ai lu qu'apple bridait la x1600
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=168697&hl=



effectivement, sur mon iMac coreduo, la carte était vachement bridée.
Mais un petit coup d'overclock et tout rentre dans l'ordre.
Vas jeter un oeil sur cet article de ludomac bien foutu :
http://www.ludomac.com/article.php?id=353

J'avais réussi à gagner environ 30% de fps en + juste via un petit overclock


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2008)

Certains d'entre vous on-ils essayé cette plateforme de téléchargement?

GOG


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> effectivement, sur mon iMac coreduo, la carte était vachement bridée.
> Mais un petit coup d'overclock et tout rentre dans l'ordre.
> Vas jeter un oeil sur cet article de ludomac bien foutu :
> http://www.ludomac.com/article.php?id=353
> ...



Merci beaucoup toumak 
Par contre , ma (future) x1600 est en 128Mo


----------



## haldir (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un MBP 2.2 avec une 8600 à 128 Mo et 4Go. Je viens de récupérer la beta de call of duty 5 mais c'est quasiment injouable. J'ai mis tout au minimum mais le jeu n'est pas fluide du tout. Je pense qu'au niveau des composant ça doit quand même faire l'affaire donc je pense que ce doit être à cause des pilotes graphiques qui commence à être ancien(01/08). Malheureusement, lorsque j'essaye de télécharger de nouveau driver, l'installation échoue et même quand j'essaye de les mettre à jour manuellement ça ne fonctionne pas. Y a t'il un moyen de forcer la mise à jour des drivers ou est ce qu'il faut attendre la sortie de bootcamp 2.2 ?
Merci par avance pour vos réponse


----------



## lechat666 (1 Novembre 2008)

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/

une communauté de bidouilleurs qui adaptent les derniers drivers nvidia pour qu'ils puissent fonctionner sur les portables des marques qui ne mettent pas a jour leurs drivers de carte graphique.

faut bien lire les informations d'installation et ne pas se tromper de versions de drivers.


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis le20sur20. Souvenez-vous bien de mon nom car vous n'avez pas fini d'entendre parler de moi ! Pourquoi ? Parce que je suis plutot médiocre en informatique et que je veux me lancer dans quelque chose qui me parait compliqué. Je préise que je compte suivre vos conseils à la lettre donc svp essayez d'être précis. La réponse à ma question a probablement déjà été publiée 10 fois mais je n'ai pas le courage de chrcher parmis les 64 pages (si vous voulez m'indiquer la page au lieu de faire un copié collé ça ne me dérange pas).

J'ai acheté Expérience 112.

système windows vista/xp
processeur pentium IV 2GHZ ou équivalent
mémoire 1Go de ram
carte son compatible directX 9.0 (inclus)
Cartevidéo : getforce 6 ou équivalent 128 Mo de mémoire vidéo


Le problème c'est que je n'ai qu'un MacBook Pro OS 10.4.11
processeur 2,2GHz intel core 2 duo
mémoire 2 Go 667 MHz DDR2
je ne connais pas sa carte vidéo ni sa carte son mais le tout me parait suffisant pour pouvoir supporter le jeu, non?

Quelles sont les solutions que vous me conseilleriez ? (s'il existe des liens, articles ou autres post à ce sujet , je veux bien les liens également). J'ai entendu parler de bootcamp, mais en cette fin d'année 2008, un autre logiciel plus efficace est peut etre sorti ?
Je dois préciser que je ne compte pas payer donc merci de me conseiller des  logiciels à licences gratuites (au pire j'ai une bonne mule à la maison). Je voudrais vraiment la démarche précise, pas à pas, à suivre de là où j'en suis (le point zéro) au lancement de mon jeu sur mon mac. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## rizoto (2 Novembre 2008)

le20sur20 a dit:


> La réponse à ma question a probablement déjà été publiée 10 fois mais je n'ai pas le courage de chrcher parmis les 64 pages (si vous voulez m'indiquer la page au lieu de faire un copié collé ça ne me dérange pas).
> 
> Je dois préciser que je ne compte pas payer donc merci de me conseiller des  logiciels à licences gratuites (au pire j'ai une bonne mule à la maison).



Fainéant et radin... m'étonnerait que tu trouves de l'aide ici :mouais:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir, je suis un joueur occasionnel, donc je n'y connais pas grand chose... en fait je n'y connais rien. et je voudrais savoir si GTA 4, dont voici la config nécessaire, tournera sur mon mac (via bootcamp) et si oui à quel niveau :



> Minimum System Requirements
> OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
> Memory: 1.5GB, 16GB Free Hard Drive Space
> ...



Mon mac : MBP Unibody - 2.4Ghz, 2Go de Ram, nVidia 9600M GT, 250Go à 7200 tr/min.
Est-il possible, sous windows, de sollicité les deux cartes graphiques des nouveau MBP afin d'obtenir une puissance graphique d'à peu près 512 Mo dans mon cas ?

Merci bien pour votre aide !


----------



## greggorynque (3 Novembre 2008)

ca ne marche pas comme ca...

la quantité de mémoire de la carte graphique influe moins sr les performances que la qualité du calculateur, et la 9400 couplée a la 9600 la ralentirais ! ! !

de toute facon ce n'est pour le moment pas possible, mais rassure toi, tous les jeux tourneront sur ta bébète même si pas toujours a fond ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Novembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> mais rassure toi, tous les jeux tourneront sur ta bébète même si pas toujours a fond ...



merci, oui de toute façon je m'en fou un peu d'avoir tout les graphisme à fond les manettes ! tant que je peux jouer dans de (très) bonnes conditions...


----------



## greggorynque (3 Novembre 2008)

soit rassuré tu joueras ca que te tu veux dans de bones conditions (fluidité suffisante en tout cas, quitte a faire 2 ou 3 chtites cncessions...)


----------



## le20sur20 (5 Novembre 2008)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, je suis le20sur20. Souvenez-vous bien de mon nom car vous n'avez pas fini d'entendre parler de moi ! Pourquoi ? Parce que je suis plutot médiocre en informatique et que je veux me lancer dans quelque chose qui me parait compliqué. Je préise que je compte suivre vos conseils à la lettre donc svp essayez d'être précis. La réponse à ma question a probablement déjà été publiée 10 fois mais je n'ai pas le courage de chrcher parmis les 64 pages (si vous voulez m'indiquer la page au lieu de faire un copié collé ça ne me dérange pas).
> 
> J'ai acheté Expérience 112.
> 
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde !  Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider svp ? Pour ceux qui s'avisent de me juger plutot que de m'aider ils peuvent s'abstenir.


----------



## Toumak (5 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, j'ai craqué et acheté le dernier hit en date, Far Cry 2! 
Voici mes impressions : 
c'est de la bombe !
Se trimbaler dans cette savane, c'est jouissif, jouer au pyromane, mon dieu quel bonheur !
Et que dire de ce moteur 3D, on est peut-être pas au niveau de crysis, mais au moins celui-ci est optimisé !
J'ai un MacBook Pro Santa Rosa 2,4GHz, 2GB ram, 8600m GT 256MB, et je joue en 1440x900, avec tout sur high, sauf les ombres sur moyen et l'antialiasing désactivé .... tout simplement sublîme !

Probablement qu'avec un iMac et une 8800 GS ou un nouveau MBP unibody et sa 9600m GT, le jeu tournera avec tout à fond.

Donc voilà, si vous avez toujours eu un côté sadique de pyromane refoulé, c'est le moment ou jamais de vous en donner à coeur joie !


----------



## le20sur20 (5 Novembre 2008)

oui mais le pb de crossover : mon jeu n'est pas dans la liste suivante : http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibi...ASC;curPos=100
cette liste est supposée indiquer quelles applications supporte crossover il y a aussi : 
http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibi...pp_parent=4100

bref, je doute fortement pouvoir faire marcher "experience 112" sur crossover (me conseillez vous d'essayer quand meme ou est-ce perdu d'avance?)

Autrement, si j'installe Windows via Bootcamp, je veux etre sur de pouvoir le désinstaller par la suite et que tout redevienne exactement comme avant (pas de partitionnage, pas de fichiers superflus en plus, pas de perte d'anciennes données).... tout cela est il possible ou je crois au pere noel ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai craqué et acheté le dernier hit en date, Far Cry 2!
> Voici mes impressions :
> c'est de la bombe !
> Se trimbaler dans cette savane, c'est jouissif, jouer au pyromane, mon dieu quel bonheur !
> ...



Ah super ! 
Je pourrais essayer le le faire tourner sur mon mbp 
Il est bien a part ça le jeu ?


----------



## greggorynque (5 Novembre 2008)

dsl de freiner vos ardeurs mais le jeu tournera honorablement sur les nouveaux MBP, il ne sera pas tout a fond car c'est le deuxième jeu le plus gourmand du marché (juste derrière crysis)


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Novembre 2008)

Je ne veux pas faire mn chieur, mais pourquoi tout le monde m'ignore? Il me semble avoir été polis, plutot clair dans mes explications... j'envisage d'installer Crossover mais je demande juste des avis, des aides. Est-ce trop demander ?


----------



## rizoto (6 Novembre 2008)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Je ne veux pas faire mn chieur, mais pourquoi tout le monde m'ignore? Il me semble avoir été polis, plutot clair dans mes explications... j'envisage d'installer Crossover mais je demande juste des avis, des aides. Est-ce trop demander ?



Si personne n'a repondu, c'est probablement parceque personne n'avait de reponse. N'oublie pas, ici ce n'est pas un SAV 

Pour experience 112 et crossover, je n'en ai aucune idee

Pour bootcamp, Il est est possible de le supprimer en supprimant la partition. En theorie, pas de risque de perdre des donnees. Mais en pratique, cela peut arriver ...

De maniere generale, il vaut mieux eviter "jouer" avec les partitions.


----------



## discolan (6 Novembre 2008)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Je ne veux pas faire mn chieur, mais pourquoi tout le monde m'ignore? Il me semble avoir été polis, plutot clair dans mes explications... j'envisage d'installer Crossover mais je demande juste des avis, des aides. Est-ce trop demander ?


Ta carte vidéo, tu la trouveras dans le menu Pomme, puis A propos de ce Mac, Plus d'infos ..., Materiel, Cartes vidéo / Moniteurs

Tu as Tiger sur ton portable, Mac OS X 1.4.11 donc sauf erreur de ma part, tu n'auras pas accès à  Bootcamp. Donc il faudrait passer à Leopard mais tu ne veux pas payer.
De plus, il faut une licence de windows particulière pour l'installer avec Bootcamp. Une licence préinstallée sur un pc ne fonctionnera pas. Mais de toute façon, tu ne veux pas payer.
Plus d'informations sur Bootcamp, lire son manuel (vivement recommandé avant toute installation).

Après si ton jeux n'est pas dans la liste de Crossover games, ce n'est franchement pas garanti que cela fonctionne. De toute façon, Crossover games est payant (à moins que tu es réussi à avoir une licence suite à la dernière promotion) et comme tu ne veux pas payer.

Les autres solutions de virtualisation comme Parallels desktop ou Vmware Fusion, je te déconseille de les utiliser pour jouer. Ce ne sera pas fluide. Mais de toute façon, ces solutions sont payantes et tu ne veux pas payer.

Globalement, tu as acheté un jeux pc pour rien.


----------



## jp16 (6 Novembre 2008)

Virtual box pour l émulation GRATUITE ,
 efficace et léger je m en sert pour émuler un XP SP ultimate sans problème 
par contre GTA vice city ne veut pas tourner dessus 
je redemarre en natif grace a bootcamp et la pas de probleme bien au contraire il tourne mieux que sur mon pentium 2,4 ghz :lol: 


imac2,66 Ram 4 gigas


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Novembre 2008)

Mais avec Virtual Box, il faut avoi en plus une édition de Windows XP ?


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,



le20sur20 a dit:


> Je ne veux pas faire mn chieur, mais pourquoi tout le monde m'ignore? Il me semble avoir été polis, plutot clair dans mes explications... j'envisage d'installer Crossover mais je demande juste des avis, des aides. Est-ce trop demander ?


Comme d'autres membres l'ont dit, le forum n'est pas un sav, il n'y a pas d'obligation de résultat ni de délai. 




le20sur20 a dit:


> Mais avec Virtual Box, il faut avoi en plus une édition de Windows XP ?



Oui il faut avoir une édition, mais il y a un poste épinglé qui explique les différentes solution pour accéder aux applications windows. 




jp16 a dit:


> Virtual box pour l émulation GRATUITE ,
> efficace et léger je m en sert pour émuler un XP SP ultimate sans problème
> par contre GTA vice city ne veut pas tourner dessus
> je redemarre en natif grace a bootcamp et la pas de probleme bien au contraire il tourne mieux que sur mon pentium 2,4 ghz :lol:
> ...




Je terminerai par :
*Ce poste unique est dédié aux jeux sur bootcamp, toutes questions sur crossover et virtual box sont hors de ce sujet. Merci de revenir au sujet du poste.*


----------



## Toumak (7 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ah super !
> Je pourrais essayer le le faire tourner sur mon mbp
> Il est bien a part ça le jeu ?



super 



greggorynque a dit:


> dsl de freiner vos ardeurs mais le jeu tournera honorablement sur les nouveaux MBP, il ne sera pas tout a fond car c'est le deuxième jeu le plus gourmand du marché (juste derrière crysis)



tu serais étonné !
Le moteur graphique est vachement bien optimisé, et avec une 9600mGT, tu pourras jouer avec quasiment tout à fond, mis à part peut-être l'anti-crénelage


----------



## greggorynque (7 Novembre 2008)

ouaip je suis étonné


----------



## godearn (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBP unibody (version 2,53 ghz) en cours de commande à ma fnac. Savez vous si Company of Heroes Opposing front fonctionnera correctement via bootamp?

merci davance


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Voici la config recommandée : Config conseillée : Win XP/Vista, PIV 3 GHz, 1 Go de RAM, carte 3D 256 Mo (Geforce 6800 - Radeon X800 ou mieux)



Donc oui tu passes largement


----------



## godearn (15 Novembre 2008)

merci pour ta réponse. En fait je pensais que certains jeux ne fonctionnaient pas ou mal via bootcamp même si la config était suffisante.

pour résumé, si la config est suffisante, tous les jeux PC tournent correctement via bootcamp. c'est bien cela?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

Oui 
Avec bootcamp , c'est comme si tu avais un vrai pc 
Pas comme un virtualisateur (vmware par exemple) ou là tu ne fais pas de jeux....


----------



## LeProf (15 Novembre 2008)

Arrêtez de parler de bootcamp par ci bootcamp par la comme si c'était un programme que l'on utilise souvent.
Bootcamp est un utilitaire qui permet de créer une partition NTFS pour installer windows xp ou vista ou autre.On ne l'utilise qu'une fois (pour créer cette partition) ou plusieurs fois si on veut ensuite ajuster la taille de la partition, la modifier.
Mais une fois l'XP installé, généralement bootcamp on ne s'en sert plus. On a un disque dur partitionné en Mac OSX et XP et on choisit au démarrage l'os que l'on veut utiliser.

Bref, une fois la partie xp installée, si on boot sur cette partition, on se retrouve devant un vrai PC.

Voila.


----------



## godearn (15 Novembre 2008)

parfait. c'est tres clair

merci


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2008)

avec plaisir


----------



## MADPENGUIN (22 Novembre 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> Arrêtez de parler de bootcamp par ci bootcamp par la comme si c'était un programme que l'on utilise souvent.
> Bootcamp est un utilitaire qui permet de créer une partition NTFS pour installer windows xp ou vista ou autre.On ne l'utilise qu'une fois (pour créer cette partition) ou plusieurs fois si on veut ensuite ajuster la taille de la partition, la modifier.
> Mais une fois l'XP installé, généralement bootcamp on ne s'en sert plus. On a un disque dur partitionné en Mac OSX et XP et on choisit au démarrage l'os que l'on veut utiliser.
> 
> ...




Encore que certains drivers tel ceux de la carte graphique 9600 des nouveaux MB Pro ne sont pas à jours et que du coup il y'a certains bugs un peu agaçant! Apple livre des drivers avec Bootcamp relativement anciens...


----------



## Toumak (22 Novembre 2008)

une petite recherche via google et tu aurais vu qu'apple n'est pas la seule à utiliser les 9600m gt de nvidia, et que du coup il existe des drivers beaucoup plus récents
par exemple :
http://laptopvideo2go.com/drivers


----------



## charlie1 (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour bonjour

je viens d'installer CSS (counter-strike source) sur mon mac, le dernier Macbook avec la carte Nvidia Geforce etsa marche nickel !

Sur windows XP...

bonne continuation


----------



## maaah (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ,
Actuel utilisateur de PC (personne n'est parfait) avec carte graphique ATI, j'ai décidé d'innover et  j'ai donc acheté un Macbook pro avec geforce  9600M GT, il sera sous le sapin.
La résolution de son écran étant assez spéciale, je pense que les jeux 100% adaptés ne courent pas les rues. 

Si je fixe ma résolution à un modeste 1024x768 par exemple, il va se passer quoi? Je suppose que l'image sera étirée pour remplir l'écran? Si oui, y a t'il moyen d'empêcher ce redimensionnement sauvage (souvent pas très réussi) ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Toumak (25 Novembre 2008)

le 1440*900 court pas les rues ?
tu sors d'une caverne ?
aujourd'hui la plupart des écran 15 ou 17 pouces utilisent cette résolution donc oui, tous les jeux à l'heure actuelle supportent cette résolution 

et pour répondre à ta question, même si tu joue en 1024*768, l'écran n'est pas étiré


----------



## maaah (25 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Pour répondre à ta question, je sors pas d'une caverne mais du monde des PC portables 15", monde où contrairement à ce que tu dis le 1440x900 ne court pas les rues (c'est plutôt 1280x800). Par contre, après visite de quelques sites en ligne, je vois que c'est effectivement une résolution courante finalement, mais pour les 17".

J'ai vu le message de discolan ici : http://forums.macg.co/4822859-post1196.html


> j'ai réussi à avoir 208 fps en étant en résolution 4/3 (sans aucune bandes noires, ni déformation de l'image dans le jeu)


Ca confirme ce que tu dis: pas de déformation. (Avec ma carte ATI actuelle c'est une option à cocher dans les pilotes, apparemment ici c'est par défaut?)
Mais il dit aussi: pas de bande noire. J'en conclus qu'il jouait dans une résolution supérieure à 1024x768 et qu'une partie de l'affichage était tout simplement coupée! J'ai bon?


----------



## discolan (25 Novembre 2008)

maaah a dit:


> Mais il dit aussi: pas de bande noire. J'en conclus qu'il jouait dans une résolution supérieure à 1024x768 et qu'une partie de l'affichage était tout simplement coupée! J'ai bon?


Résolution XP : 1440 * 900
Résolution jeu CS.S : 1152 * 864 - Format 4:3 dans les options CS.S

Si tu trouves que l'image est coupée, moi je ne trouve pas.


----------



## maaah (25 Novembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Résolution XP : 1440 * 900
> Résolution jeu CS.S : 1152 * 864 - Format 4:3 dans les options CS.S


Et rien ne te choque dans ce que tu as écrit? 
Tu joues normalement dans une résolution plus petite que celle de ton écran, 4/3 en plus, et pourtant l'image remplit entièrement ton écran 16/10 et sans avoir l'air étirée à première vue.
Bref, ça colle pas, j'ai bien l'impression que la résolution que tu as demandée n'a pas été appliquée, ou alors il va falloir m'expliquer.


----------



## sclicer (25 Novembre 2008)

hello
j'aurais voulu savoir jusqu'à  quelle résolution et qualité pourrais-je  jouer sur mon IMAC 24" alu ATIHD2600, 2,4 GHZ et 3go ram
pour les jeux suivant :
GTA IV
Left 4 dead
COD 4 et 5
FALLOUT 3
Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Garett (25 Novembre 2008)

salut a vous tous

j'ai grand besoin de vos conseil aviser,
 je vais faire tres tres bientot l'aquisition d'un imac,et j'ai pleins de question

je suis un grand joueurs dans le monde pc ,surtout a battlefield 2 et css, et je veux passer dans le monde mac toute en pouvant continuer a jouer sur bf2 et voici que bootcamp existe cool,mais quelle configuration de imac me faut t'il pour que bf 2 tourne bien il demande pas mal de ressource graphiques...???
je serai interesser pas le 20"
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHzc
2 Go de mémoire
Disque dur de 320 Go1
ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO  256 M

bootcamp avec windows XP et sp3


a mon avis ca dois tourner mais...!!"je connais la puissance des mac et je sais que c'est de la balle dans le domaine graphisme,video, musique.etc et dans tout c'est la classe d ce que j'ai vu

et selon votre forum ca a l'air de bien tourner avec les jeux,, moi veux savoir avec bf2...

 merci de me renseigner ca serai vraiment cool..
 je veux tellement un imac sa serai dommage de passer a coté pour un jeux mais bon pas envie d'avoir deux machines separée

 a ++++++++++

a bientot


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> hello
> j'aurais voulu savoir jusqu'à  quelle résolution et qualité pourrais-je  jouer sur mon IMAC 24" alu ATIHD2600, 2,4 GHZ et 3go ram
> pour les jeux suivant :
> GTA IV
> ...


Pour gta IV pas la maxi je dirais en 1280X800  voir en 1024x768 car gta IV demande une grosse config (quad core , 512mo graphique)


----------



## maaah (25 Novembre 2008)

Garett a dit:


> je suis un grand joueurs dans le monde pc ,surtout a battlefield 2 et css, et je veux passer dans le monde mac toute en pouvant continuer a jouer sur bf2 et voici que bootcamp existe cool,mais quelle configuration de imac me faut t'il pour que bf 2 tourne bien il demande pas mal de ressource graphiques...???



BF2??
On parle d'un jeu de 2005 là? C'est le moyen age pour l'informatique ça! Et tu te demandes si ça tourne bien?
Tu y joues avec quel config en ce moment?


----------



## Garett (25 Novembre 2008)

maaah a dit:


> BF2??
> On parle d'un jeu de 2005 là? C'est le moyen age pour l'informatique ça! Et tu te demandes si ça tourne bien?
> Tu y joues avec quel config en ce moment?


hello

oui c'est un vieux jeux je sais

je joue avce un
pentium 4 3000 
3 g ram
 ati x800 pro 256 m 
 vieille configuration je sais c'est pour ca aussi que je veux changer 
et plus d'en pc veux me mettre au mac et exploiter tout ca

j'ai lu des test pour l'ati xd 2600 pro quelle etait pas tres bonne pour le jeux,mais plus pour video et film hd mais je sais pas si le test etait pour carte graphique pc


----------



## maaah (25 Novembre 2008)

La HD2600 n'est pas très très puissante, c'est vrai. Cela peut poser des problème dans les jeux récents.

Par contre elle reste plus puissante que ton x800 actuelle, tout comme tout le reste de la config du Mac (sauf quantité de RAM) est bien plus puissante que ta config PC actuelle.
Bref, tu va changer pour mieux (heureusement  ) donc tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire si tu comptes jouer à des jeux auxquels tu joues déjà.


----------



## discolan (26 Novembre 2008)

maaah a dit:


> Et rien ne te choque dans ce que tu as écrit?
> Tu joues normalement dans une résolution plus petite que celle de ton écran, 4/3 en plus, et pourtant l'image remplit entièrement ton écran 16/10 et sans avoir l'air étirée à première vue.
> Bref, ça colle pas, j'ai bien l'impression que la résolution que tu as demandée n'a pas été appliquée, ou alors il va falloir m'expliquer.


Rien ne m'étonne sous windows et donc encore moins windows sous bootcamp 

Si j'appliquais n'importe quelle résolution avec l'option 16/10, ce n'était pas jouable, pas fluide.
J'ai testé en 4/3, cela passait nickel sans bandes noires et c'était très fluide.
J'ai mis une résolution plus basse pour avoir un compromis entre fluidité et qualité de l'image.

Cela peut paraître bizarre, je n'explique pas le pourquoi du comment, je donne mon retour d'expérience qui me convient bien.


----------



## Garett (26 Novembre 2008)

maaah a dit:


> La HD2600 n'est pas très très puissante, c'est vrai. Cela peut poser des problème dans les jeux récents.
> 
> Par contre elle reste plus puissante que ton x800 actuelle, tout comme tout le reste de la config du Mac (sauf quantité de RAM) est bien plus puissante que ta config PC actuelle.
> Bref, tu va changer pour mieux (heureusement  ) donc tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire si tu comptes jouer à des jeux auxquels tu joues déjà.


hello

alors cool si c'est plus puissant qu'avant et que je change pour mieux,nickel
 alors la configue
 Imac  le 20"
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHzc
2 Go de mémoire
Disque dur de 320 Go1
ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO 256 M
 est correcte pour le jeux selon t'es dire

bon je vais le commander si c'est ok pour les jeux

meme call of duty 4 tourne,je hcerche pas de preformances graphiques au top,juste pouvoir jouer avec un jeux qui est fluide et qui ne ram pas

et pour l'installation de xp sur bootcamp c'est simple comme sur pc..??'

merci encore pour ces precieuses informations
a+++++


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

C'est exactement comme un pc 
Tu as un pc !


----------



## Garett (26 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est exactement comme un pc
> Tu as un pc !


moi je cherche juste le mode pc pour jouer avec mes jeux pc c'est tout

le reste veux le decouvrir et le faire sur mac.. m'interesse plus au monde pc

alors peuy y aller sans soucis pour le imac 20" ca tournera tu me le confirme..

alors vais preparer ma carte de credit et juste encore une question

ca vaux la peine de prendre la polog de guarantie pour le prix.. trs rarement en panne um mac..???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Pour un imac pas trop besoin , c'est plus pour les portables que c'est utile 
En plus tu peux prendre l'extension dans la 1ère année de garantie 
Call of duty 4 tournera très bien sur ton imac


----------



## maaah (26 Novembre 2008)

Call of duty 4 est un jeu bien plus récent et exigeant que ceux dont tu parlais avant.

A mon avis il marchera pas trop mal mais il ne faut pas oublier une chose: avec un écran 20 pouces il faudra une haute résolution pour que l'image sois belle, et haute résolution = besoin de beaucoup de puissance.

Bref, tu n'as pas une config de gamer pour les jeux futurs, ça c'est certain.




discolan a dit:


> Rien ne m'étonne sous windows et donc encore moins windows sous bootcamp


 Pourtant MAC + Windows + bootcamp = PC, pourquoi plus rien ne t'étonne avec bootcamp?



discolan a dit:


> Cela peut paraître bizarre, je n'explique pas le pourquoi du comment, je donne mon retour d'expérience qui me convient bien.


Ok, donc tu ne te l'explique pas non plus. Merci pour le retour d'expérience en tout cas.


----------



## discolan (26 Novembre 2008)

*@ maaah* : Parce qu'avec Bootcamp, on n'a pas un vrai pc. Seulement du 32bits, un driver vidéo spécifique (sauf à installer manuellement les plus récents) donc il a peu être des trucs particuliers.

Pour les futurs joueurs sur imac, j'attire votre attention sur le clavier ultra plat.
J'en avais un pour aller avec ma tour pc (quand j'en avais une). Ce clavier est très agréable pour bosser, surfer ... mais à mon gout, il n'est pas du tout adapté pour jouer à des jeux FPS.
A tel point que je rebranchais un vieux clavier pour mes parties de jeux.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

On a un VRAI pc sauf pour le driver du GPU , tu vas sur le site de ATi ou nvidia et tu telecharges le bon pilote...


----------



## Garett (26 Novembre 2008)

hello

je viens de faire un test chez un ami il viens 'd acheter un imac 20 " 2.44GHZ ati 2400 pro 128 m 250 g disques

on a essayer de jouer avec virtuell parrale 4 ( sais pas comme ca c'ecrit) a battlefield 2 et farcry
sous xp sp2 les installe nickel mais le jeux ne se lance pas
pourquoi...????
petite pensée en virtuel les driver carte graphique sont virtuel ou une chose comme quand bootcamp on a les driver windows pour la carte...!! suis je juste sur la cause de mon probleme...???
merci de vos connaissances elle m'eclaire de plus en plus pour etre un fidele de mac


----------



## Toumak (26 Novembre 2008)

maaah a dit:


> Et rien ne te choque dans ce que tu as écrit?
> Tu joues normalement dans une résolution plus petite que celle de ton écran, 4/3 en plus, et pourtant l'image remplit entièrement ton écran 16/10 et sans avoir l'air étirée à première vue.
> Bref, ça colle pas, j'ai bien l'impression que la résolution que tu as demandée n'a pas été appliquée, ou alors il va falloir m'expliquer.



ce sont probablement les drivers qui permettent ceci
il ya quelques années, on avait bien le comportement que tu décris : image étirée ou bandes noires
plus aujourd'hui
maintenant je pourrais pas t'expliquer pourquoi


----------



## maaah (26 Novembre 2008)

Garett a dit:


> on a essayer de jouer avec virtuell parrale 4 ( sais pas comme ca c'ecrit) a battlefield 2 et farcry
> sous xp sp2 les installe nickel mais le jeux ne se lance pas
> pourquoi...????



Tu veux certainement parler de Parallels Desktop, qui permet de virtualiser windows en étant sous MacOS. Il est impossible de jouer par ce moyen.
Il faut vraiment installer windows à part via bootcamp.


----------



## G3finder (27 Novembre 2008)

@ discolan: tu joues sur ton mbp actuellement???

pour ma part, j'attends de tester crysis warrhead avec mon mbp et sa 8600gt 512mo (bien entendu je ne me fais pas de grandes illusions non plus) + hl2 deathmatch qui devrait tourner comme un fou 

partition bootcamp jsute pour jouer

et pour éviter de bousiller le clavier du mbp , je reprends la pack logitech fait et étudié pour le mac Logitech Cordless Desktop S530 Mac  que j'avais acheté pour mon imac 20"

ps: je ferai un retour du test de crysis

*ps2: pourrait-on pour des raisons de lisibilité et d'accessibilité créer des sous forums épinglés pour chaque famille de mac sous processeurs intel et munis de bootcamp

par exemple :

jeux sous imac ancienne / nouvelle génération
jeux sous mbp ancienne /nouvelle génération
mac pro...
mac mini ..... 

histoire que chacun puisse faire son marché et discuter avec des utilisateurs de même configuration et éventuellement éviter d'ouvrir ou de continuer des fils et mélangeant les discussions 

Simple suggestion 
*  *
*


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

@Garett: Si tu es un grand joueur, l'iMac est à proscrire, désolé. 
La seule machine qui te contentera est le Mac Pro, qui n'est franchement pas adapté à cet usage. 
L'iMac passe en casual, et encore seulement 6-7 mois. Si t'es un grand joueurs, oublie le Mac ou prend un MacPro!

Nos tests t'indiqueront toujours de bonne performance sur des jeux récents sur un MBP et un iMac, mais très rapidement il y a toujours un point de rupture que ton matériel ne peut plus suivre, et là y'a juste plus rien à faire. 
L'iMac est beau, le MBP aussi, mais si tu l'achète tu vas t'en mordre les doigts. 
Tu peux pas jouer sur Os X à cause du choix des jeux, et des drivers minables des cartes graphiques Nvidia, et sur Windows en gros joueur ton iMac là que tu n'as pas encore acheté est déjà obsolète, et mort dans 6 mois.
Mais en casual ça passe. :rateau:

@g3finder: Je crois que les joueurs sur Mac sont trop minoritaire :rateau: Faudrait voir si y'a vraiment a demande nécessaire.


----------



## LeProf (27 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Tu peux pas jouer sur Os X à cause du choix des jeux, et des drivers minables des cartes graphiques Nvidia, et sur Windows en gros joueur ton iMac là que tu n'as pas encore acheté est déjà obsolète, et mort dans 6 mois.
> Mais en casual ça passe. :rateau:


 
C'est aussi le cas sur pc : quand tu veux rester au top niveaux perfs et graphismes, tu changes de cartes graphiques tous les 6 mois, et de processeur/carte mère/ mémoire tous les 1 an.
Biensur si tu te contentes de bonnes perfs pendant 6 à 8 mois, puis de perfs moyennes (diminution de la résolution ou des détails, etc....) tu peux garder ton matériel plus longtemps sans le renouveller.

Enfin, pour les vrais hardcore gamer (je m'en suis sorti heureusement ), tu préfèreras mettre tout à fond pour le jeu contre l'ia de l'ordi, histoire de profiter des graphismes, mais pour jouer en réseau et internet, tu mettras toutes les options graphiques au minimum, histoire d'avaoir un max de FPS (frame per second). Ceci est surtout valable pour les FPS (Firts person shooter, à ne pas confondre avec le premier terme, c'est pour cela que je précise.)

En tout cas, c'est ce que moi je faisais et beaucoup d'autres personnes, notamment celles de mon ancien clan/team/guilde.


----------



## discolan (27 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> On a un VRAI pc sauf pour le driver du GPU , tu vas sur le site de ATi ou nvidia et tu telecharges le bon pilote...


Site Nvidia - Téléchargement des pilotes
Trouves tu dans la liste la Geforce 8600M GT ? 



G3finder a dit:


> @ discolan: tu joues sur ton mbp actuellement???


Oui.
Régulièrement à Counter Strike Source - Windows BootCamp
De temps en temps à Ennemy Territory Quake Wars - Leopard

ETQW, je n'accroche pas plus que cela.
CS.S tourne bien donc çà me va, je ne suis pas tenté à jouer aux autres jeux (crysis, farcry 2 ...).


----------



## Garett (28 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> @Garett: Si tu es un grand joueur, l'iMac est à proscrire, désolé.
> La seule machine qui te contentera est le Mac Pro, qui n'est franchement pas adapté à cet usage.
> L'iMac passe en casual, et encore seulement 6-7 mois. Si t'es un grand joueurs, oublie le Mac ou prend un MacPro!
> 
> ...


hello

j'ai eté un tres grand joueur..!!! ne peux le cacher... mais depuis une année je joue  occasionnellemnt a bf2 et css,,,,  j'ai une console pour le reste des jeux.... veux simplement une machine mac qui me permette de jouer de temps en temps a mes anciens jeux,veux juste faire une partition bootcamp juste pour le jeux,, comme je l'ai dis le monde pc ne m'interesse plus

et ne cherche pas qualité graphiques extreme juste pouvoir jouer normalement rapidé et fluidité en sacrifiant la qualité, je sais qu'avec un mac c'est assez limiter dans les choix de carte graphique pas comme sur pc...!!!
mais le mac a'd'autre qualitée que le monde pc n'as pas.. ca c'est clair


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2008)

les jeux que tu cite ne poseront pas de soucis


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

@toumak : pour le ati tool ma x1600 etant @ 128 mo je règle pareil que sur ludomac ?


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> @toumak : pour le ati tool ma x1600 etant @ 128 mo je règle pareil que sur ludomac ?



tu procèdes de la même manière, maintenant tu ne mettras pas les même fréquences.
Perso, j'ai essayé avec leurs fréquences, et l'imac plantait, j'ai donc du baisser un peu.
Fais des essais pour trouver le meilleur compromis  (faudrait pas griller la carte )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Finalement , j'ai installé les drivers officiels 
Mais j'arrive pas à faire la MAJ vers bootcamp 2.1


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2008)

càd les drivers officiels ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Oui sur le site ati 
Mais je trouve l'ordi plus lent :/


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2008)

les spéciaux bootcamp ?
essaie les omega


----------



## LaCocotte (28 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,

heu désolé pour la question la plus stupide de l'année, mais je ne vois pas ou est le lien pour telecharger bootcamp sur cette page que tout e monde cite comme référence.
`
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/bootcamp.html

pourriez vous m'aider ? je ne trouve pas bootcamp 

merci


----------



## divoli (28 Novembre 2008)

Bootcamp ne se télécharge pas, puisqu'il est intégré dans MacOS X 10.5 Leopard (seules ses mises-à-jour se téléchargent).

Bootcamp permet de créer une partition dédiée sur le disque dur de ton ordinateur, afin d'y installer Windows. La procédure se lance via l'Assistant Boot Camp, qui doit se trouver sur ton ordinateur.

Macintosh HD / Applications / Utilitaires / Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2008)

... et une fois windows installé, tu met le dvd de leopard dans le mac (sous windows) et l'installation des pilotes se lancera automatiquement


----------



## G3finder (29 Novembre 2008)

ne pas penser à jouer à crysis warhead abec un mbp et sa carte 8600gt 512mo  ça rame de trop 

et le online je vous dis pas... et même avec maj

à moins d'une solution miracle????


----------



## viper2142 (29 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
En ce moment je suis sur pc, et les jeu dessus sont pas top top,et donc  je me demande si avec un mac je pourrai jouer à starcraft 2, supreme commander forged alliance, counter strike source, warcraft 3 avec un jeu bien fluide sinon je me prend un pc ipower gx packard bell ^^
Merci, 
PS : c'est pour y jouer quotidiennement fin quand je m'ennuye sur internet etc je fais une partie


----------



## G3finder (29 Novembre 2008)

viper2142 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> En ce moment je suis sur pc, et les jeu dessus sont pas top top,et donc  je me demande si avec un mac je pourrai jouer à starcraft 2, supreme commander forged alliance, counter strike source, warcraft 3 avec un jeu bien fluide sinon je me prend un pc ipower gx packard bell ^^
> Merci,
> PS : c'est pour y jouer quotidiennement fin quand je m'ennuye sur internet etc je fais une partie



sans problème à mon avis mais peut être en évitant les anciennes générations de mac quoique blizzard ayant développé ses soft pour mac/pc aussi 

mais pour être sur que tout passe un ancien mbp, un nouveau mbp ou un imac ça devrait le faire  tout dépendra de ton budget et de savoir si tu comptes évoluer de jeux avec les nouvelles sorties diablo III .... et si tu as les roros un mac pro


----------



## viper2142 (29 Novembre 2008)

Ben on va dire que les roros c'est pas le probléme car s'a s'economise (surtout pour du macbook pro) mais moi je suis plutot 5 jeux sur ordi et le restesur la bobox 360.
De toute façon j'aime pas diablo 3 mais plutot courter strike source et warcraft aisi que starcraft 2 qui va sortir ou ai sorti je ne sais pas et aussi supreme commander que j'ai sur mon pc qui beug a chaque fois en pleine partie mais vu les capacité du mbp ça doit bien tourné.


----------



## G3finder (29 Novembre 2008)

viper2142 a dit:


> Ben on va dire que les roros c'est pas le probléme car s'a s'economise (surtout pour du macbook pro) mais moi je suis plutot 5 jeux sur ordi et le restesur la bobox 360.
> De toute façon j'aime pas diablo 3 mais plutot courter strike source et warcraft aisi que starcraft 2 qui va sortir ou ai sorti je ne sais pas et aussi supreme commander que j'ai sur mon pc qui beug a chaque fois en pleine partie mais vu les capacité du mbp ça doit bien tourné.



alors plutôt sur les nouveaux mbp

sinon pense aussi à la catégorie switch et conseils d'achat :love:


----------



## Toumak (29 Novembre 2008)

je suis en ce moment sur SupCom FA, avec un MBP 2,4GHz 2GB 8600mGT 256MB, et ça tourne nickel avec tout à fond sauf l'aa et les ombres sur moyen.


(j'ai juste overclocké ma carte graphique : 525MHz pour le core, et 805Mhz pour la mêmoire, ce qui me fait un OC d'environ 15%, ce qui est vraiment sympathique )


----------



## Toumak (29 Novembre 2008)

euh oups, j'ai overclocké à ces fréquences : 
545 mhz pour le core
805 mhz pour la mémoire
contre 470/635 d'origine, ce qui me fait un bon overclocking de 20%, égal environ autant de fps en plus dans les jeux gourmand en carte graphique...
j'ai utilisé atitool et la température ne monte pas au dessus de 80° C 
(pour infos)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

C'est déjà pas mal 80° 
Moi je vais devoir installer xp pour les jeux car vista...


----------



## G3finder (30 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est déjà pas mal 80°
> Moi je vais devoir installer xp pour les jeux car vista...



+1 aussi il était hors de question que j'installe vista sur le mac déjà que xp ça me racle mais bon


----------



## Toumak (30 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est déjà pas mal 80°
> Moi je vais devoir installer xp pour les jeux car vista...



ben les geforce 8m sont censées fonctionner normalement jusque 112°C
donc y'a de la marge 
le MBP est assez chaud au dessus du clavier mais sinon c'est tout
(et avant de passer sous windows, je mets les ventilos à 3500tpm, ils sont audibles mais en jouant je ne les entends plus )
Et pour infos, je joue sous xp x86 SP3 + DX10 
faudra que je passe au x64 dès que ma ram sera arrivée


----------



## maaah (1 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Et pour infos, je joue sous xp x86 SP3 + DX10


Mouai, l'important c'est que t'y crois


----------



## Toumak (2 Décembre 2008)

maaah a dit:


> Mouai, l'important c'est que t'y crois



puisque toi pas ...


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> faudra que je passe au x64 dès que ma ram sera arrivée



Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ?


----------



## G3finder (2 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ?



ben qu'il passera au windows 64bits dès que sa ram arrivera ... car il me semble que l'os en x32 ne gère pas et ne reconnaît pas 4go de ram mais aec un vista x64 oui 


je pense que ce doit être cela dont il parle


----------



## Toumak (2 Décembre 2008)

oui c'est ça, mais parle plutôt de xp 64 
en fait théoriquement un OS 32bits reconnait pile 4GB de ram (2exp32bits=4GB)
mais le problème c'est que toutes les mémoires périphériques en font aussi partie, c'est le cas par exemple de la carte graphique.
C'est pour cela qu'on voit la quantité de ram disponible sous windows xp varier d'un ordi à l'autre, en fonction de la quantité de mémoire périphérique


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2008)

XP 64 bits n'est pas supporté par Bootcamp, sauf erreur de ma part. Et puis à quoi bon, cette version 64 bits n'est compatible avec quasiment rien.

Quand à installer Vista 64 bits sur ton MBP Santa Rosa Merom, il va falloir aller récupérer les drivers fournis sur le DVD des MBP Santa Rosa Penryn...


----------



## Toumak (2 Décembre 2008)

Humpf...
il est vrai que je n'ai pas vérifié tout ça !
Bon on verra, d'abord il faut que je commande cette ram


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2008)

Il y a moyen de les récupérer sur le net (je n'ai pas trop cherché, j'ai XP 32 bits actuellement).


----------



## Toumak (2 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a moyen de les récupérer sur le net (je n'ai pas trop cherché, j'ai XP 32 bits actuellement).



merci m'sieur


----------



## maaah (2 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> puisque toi pas ...



Oui, ça je connais. 
Mais je sais aussi que certain jeux semblent pleinement compatibles (mais souvent tous les effets n'y sont pas... mais ça tourne), mais d'autres ne le sont qu'en modifiant l'exécutable ou d'autres fichiers du jeu, d'autres enfin ne marchent pas du tout et plantent lamentablement.

Bref, c'est une bidouille, aucunement un vrai DirectX 10 pleinement fonctionnel. En d'autres mots : comment rendre un OS boiteux alors que celui ci n'est déjà pas réputé pour sa grande stabilité.


----------



## Toumak (2 Décembre 2008)

maaah a dit:


> Bref, c'est une bidouille, aucunement un vrai DirectX 10 pleinement fonctionnel. En d'autres mots : comment rendre un OS boiteux alors que celui ci n'est déjà pas réputé pour sa grande stabilité.



là dessus on est bien d'accord


----------



## TEOX (3 Décembre 2008)

GTA IV sort aujourd'hui sur PC.
Mais le jeu peut-il tourner sur un iMac ?

Ma configuration :
- Core 2 Duo 2,4 ghz
- Ram : 4 GO
- ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro
- Windows XP SP3

A savoir que j'arrive à faire tourner ces jeux là en diminuant plus ou moins les caractéristiques graphiques:
- BioShock
- Gears of War
- Race Driver Grid
- Assassin's Creed


----------



## Toumak (3 Décembre 2008)

Il pourra touner.
Mais n'en attend pas plus 
En 1024x768 sur moyen je dirais, ce qui fera assez moche sur un 20" ...
mais bon, rien de comparable au bonheur de ce jeu 

Moi je me tâte, mais je sens que je vais craquer ... il a l'air d'être une pure bombe !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

ça passera sur mon MBP en Detail faible et en 800X600 ?


----------



## Toumak (3 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ça passera sur mon MBP en Detail faible et en 800X600 ?



non, une x1900 au minimum est requise, désolé


----------



## iLee (3 Décembre 2008)

Je me posais aussi la question.. Sur un macbook pro C2D 2.2Ghz, 8600M GT à 128Mo, et 4Go de Ram.. ? :s Ca passe quand même? 

Je suis vraiment à deux doigts de craquer! Je préfère nettement jouer sur console (au moins on est sur que ca marche) mais j'ai pas de Playstation 3 sous la main! Ni de TV en fait... Mais il me faudrais déjà avoir du courant pour ça....... Et un toit peut etre??


Bon bref  même au stricte minimum ca pourrait marcher?


----------



## maaah (4 Décembre 2008)

Apparemment le jeu est tellement buggé qu'il tourne difficilement, quel que soit la configuration


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> Je me posais aussi la question.. Sur un macbook pro C2D 2.2Ghz, 8600M GT à 128Mo, et 4Go de Ram.. ? :s Ca passe quand même?
> 
> Je suis vraiment à deux doigts de craquer! Je préfère nettement jouer sur console (au moins on est sur que ca marche) mais j'ai pas de Playstation 3 sous la main! Ni de TV en fait... Mais il me faudrais déjà avoir du courant pour ça....... Et un toit peut etre??
> 
> ...



non ! minimum 256MB de vram !
S'il vous plait lisez la configuration minimale avant de poster !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Ok 
Reste plus qu'a me RAcheter une xbox 360 et RAcheter gta IV


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok
> Reste plus qu'a me RAcheter une xbox 360 et RAcheter gta IV



tu me diras, ça reviendra moins cher que de changer de machine


----------



## iLee (4 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> non ! minimum 256MB de vram !
> S'il vous plait lisez la configuration minimale avant de poster !



J'ai bien vu qu'il fallait 256Mo minimum, mais le fait d'avoir plus de Ghz et de Ram que le minimum necessaire me laissait espérer que ca pourrait compenser.


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> J'ai bien vu qu'il fallait 256Mo minimum, mais le fait d'avoir plus de Ghz et de Ram que le minimum necessaire me laissait espérer que ca pourrait compenser.



c'est le plus important, la carte graphique.
Si t'as déjà pas ce qui faut comme carte minimum, tu peux avoir un quadcore à 3GHz, ça change rien


----------



## iLee (4 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est le plus important, la carte graphique.
> Si t'as déjà pas ce qui faut comme carte minimum, tu peux avoir un quadcore à 3GHz, ça change rien



Oui tu as probablement raison.. mais je voulais croire que c'était possiiible!  

C'est bien pour ca que je préfère l'idée d'une console! On a beau l'avoir acheté l'année dernière, on est sur que les jeux l'année suivante vont encore marcher dessus!

Et des cartes graphiques externes??


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2008)

je suis bien d'accord avec toi su ce point.
D'ailleurs j'aurais très probablement une ps3 dans mon salon.
Le seul problème c'est que je trouve les jeux hors de prix, encore plus que sous pc !


----------



## ecarat (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai la même config que ILee, et la carte graphique est reconnue comme ayant 512 Mo sour windows XP...

Du coup ça peut le faire en 1024...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord avec toi su ce point.
> D'ailleurs j'aurais très probablement une ps3 dans mon salon.
> Le seul problème c'est que je trouve les jeux hors de prix, encore plus que sous pc !



Il est vrai qu'a 70 les jeux c'est bien trop cher je trouve !
Vive les jeux @ 40-30


----------



## iLee (4 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai la même config que ILee, et la carte graphique est reconnue comme ayant 512 Mo sour windows XP...
> 
> Du coup ça peut le faire en 1024...



 Enfin j'imagine que quand on parle de configuration minimum c'est plus pour faire tourner le jeux que pour l'installer... 

Tu n'as pas le jeu en question pour faire un test? Ca m'embête de devoir remplacer ma partition Linux alors que je ne suis pas sur que le jeu va marcher.. :s 

Et la 8600M GT ne fait pas partie des cartes que l'on peut overlocker? 

Ecarat je vois que tu es nouveau sur les forums de Macgénération! Bienvenu à toi!


----------



## ecarat (4 Décembre 2008)

Merci.

En fait j'espérais te motiver à l'acheter avant moi, histoire que tu fasse le cobaye! ^^

Il faudrait une démo, ou un autre jeu aussi gourmand pour comparer...


----------



## iLee (4 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> En fait j'espérais te motiver à l'acheter avant moi, histoire que tu fasse le cobaye! ^^
> 
> Il faudrait une démo, ou un autre jeu aussi gourmand pour comparer...




Hehehe.. Si tu me passes l'argent j'accepte de faire le cobaye  

Sinon j'ai fais un petit tours sur d'autres forums pour voir ce que donne l'overclocking d'une 8600M GT. Apparement il y en a qui ont réussis à obtenir pas loin des performances de la 8700 et un gain qui varie entre 10 et 25%. Sinon, sans overclocking en passant par des drivers non officiels, ils ont également gagné en performance...


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2008)

moi perso j'utilise ces drivers : http://laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/xp/180.70
et atitool pour overclocker, et ça tourner nickel 
Ces drivers sont très performants et avec un overclock d'environ 20% (voir page précédente), c'est le pied


----------



## ecarat (5 Décembre 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai installé les drivers non officiels. Après pour l'overclocking je le sens pas trop. Tu n'as pas un lien sous la main expliquant la marche à suivre par hasard?


----------



## iLee (5 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> moi perso j'utilise ces drivers : http://laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/xp/180.70
> et atitool pour overclocker, et ça tourner nickel
> Ces drivers sont très performants et avec un overclock d'environ 20% (voir page précédente), c'est le pied



Et avec les drivers de laptopvideo2go, tu sens une réelle différence par rapport aux drivers fourni par Apple? Concretement tu le ressens ou?

Et l'overclocking n'est pas trop risqué? pour avoir 20% supplémentaire tu tires beaucoup dessus?


----------



## ecarat (5 Décembre 2008)

J'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de tester sur des jeux gourmands. J'ai juste eu le temps de faire un trackmania nations forever, avec tout à fond ça ne rame pas.

Apparemment le must pour savoir ce que tu peux faire tourner c'est le bench "3D mark" 06. C'est aussi avec ça que tu peux voir le gain obtenu en overclockant, en fonction du score obtenu.

Pour l'overclocking justement, j'ai trouvé ça: http://tutosinfo.free.fr/overclocking/gpu.html

et ça: http://kingus.free.fr/Tutos/occgattl/useatitool.html

A tester... Et à manipuler avec précautions, pour éviter la surchauffe.


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> Et avec les drivers de laptopvideo2go, tu sens une réelle différence par rapport aux drivers fourni par Apple? Concretement tu le ressens ou?
> 
> Et l'overclocking n'est pas trop risqué? pour avoir 20% supplémentaire tu tires beaucoup dessus?



oui, ils sont beaucoup plus récents, et donc bien plus performants avec tous les jeux récents !
Ils sont aussi plus tolérant pour l'overclocking
Pour l'oc de ma carte, j'ai mis les fréquences à 545/805 et la carte se trouve aux environ de 80°c en plein jeu, ce qui me laisse bien assez de marge (limite maxi = 112°c).
Pour info, j'augmente la vitesse des ventilos avec smcfancontrol, et mon mbp est surélevé pour une bonne circulation d'air
jusqu'à présent : AUCUN soucis !


----------



## ecarat (5 Décembre 2008)

Intéressant... Et c'est sur la même carte / config que nous?


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Intéressant... Et c'est sur la même carte / config que nous?



ben oui, j'ai un macbook pro santa rosa
le processeur à 2,4GHz et donc la cg est la 8600m gt avec 256MB de vram


----------



## ecarat (5 Décembre 2008)

D'accord. Je vais pouvoir tester ça ce week-end alors. Au moins avec les résultats du bench 3D Mark 2006. On verra après pour GTA4.

Tu as gagné combien de °C suite à l'overclocking?


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Tu as gagné combien de °C suite à l'overclocking?



c'est une très bonne question ...
pas énormément mais je ne pourrais plus chiffrer


----------



## ecarat (5 Décembre 2008)

D'accord.

Tu ne prévois pas d'acheter GTA4 par hasard? ^^ Pour nous dire si il tourne bien sur ta machine...


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> D'accord.
> 
> Tu ne prévois pas d'acheter GTA4 par hasard? ^^ Pour nous dire si il tourne bien sur ta machine...



je pense craquer ... je devrais aller demain à la fnac, j'espère qu'ils l'ont déjà !


----------



## ecarat (5 Décembre 2008)

Cool! Je t'incite à craquer dans ce cas!

J'espère pouvoir le faire tourner en 1024x768 en low - medium...


----------



## patogaz1 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'envisage d'installer bootcamp et windows XP uniquement pour jouer à CS (source).
En effet j'ai un compte Steam avec quelques jeux, que je n'ai plus utilisé depuis 1 an et mon passage au monde mac. 
çà me manquait pas trop, mais là je me ferais bien quelques parties de CS source et du nouveau Team fortress classic 2. 

Mon macbook a 1 an pile
4 go de ram, çà c'est bon ... mais la carte graphique intégrée, permet-elle de jouer convenablement à CS source ? :mouais:

merci d'avance 
ps : désolé si çà déjà été évoqué ... mais 70 pages de topic ...


----------



## iLee (5 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> je pense craquer ... je devrais aller demain à la fnac, j'espère qu'ils l'ont déjà !



AAAAAAH!!! Ouiii!! Craque!! 
Ecarat tu as une 256 ou une 128? 

Je me rappelle qu'au moment de l'achat du mon MBP j'avais hésité entre les deux modèles. Les critiques disaient que la différence entre 128 et 256Mo ne se ressentaient pas vraiment.. Est ce toujours le cas avec des drivers mis à jour?


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2008)

Les tests avaient été effectués sous osx qui a des drivers pourris, c'est pour ça qu'il n'y avait quasiment pas de différence !
Sous windows tu le ressends direct ! surtout avec les derniers jeux, 128 n'est plus vraiment envisageable


----------



## iLee (5 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Les tests avaient été effectués sous osx qui a des drivers pourris, c'est pour ça qu'il n'y avait quasiment pas de différence !
> Sous windows tu le ressends direct ! surtout avec les derniers jeux, 128 n'est plus vraiment envisageable



Bon.. je vais commencer à économiser pour une playstation 3 dans ce cas.. *sigh
Mais j'attends quand même de savoir ce que donne GTA 4 sur ton mac! 

D'ailleur; légèrement hors sujet, dans les moniteurs 24" avec entrée HDMI à prix raisonable, tu me conseillerais quoi?


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2008)

Je te conseille plus la 360 qui a un panel de jeux bcp plus intéressant que la ps3.


----------



## DeepDark (5 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Je te conseille plus la 360 qui a un panel de jeux bcp plus intéressant que la ps3.


Un petit débat?


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Je te conseille plus la 360 qui a un panel de jeux bcp plus intéressant que la ps3.



ouais mais la ps3 a un lecteur blue-ray 
perso, ayant une tv hd, mon choix se proterait aussi sur la ps3 pour cette raison
et aussi car ça me ferait chier de filer du pognon à m$


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> moi perso j'utilise ces drivers : http://laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/xp/180.70



Je vais passer pour une buse, mais c'est quoi, ce lien "Click here to Check and download...", et qui correspond à un fichier de 440 Ko ? Il faut l'installer aussi, en plus des drivers ?http://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exehttp://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exehttp://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exehttp://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exe


----------



## iLee (5 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Je te conseille plus la 360 qui a un panel de jeux bcp plus intéressant que la ps3.



Ahaha!  J'accèpte ton point de vue volontier même si je ne l'a partage pas. Je vais par contre éviter de rentrer dans le sujet histoire d'éviter l'éternel débat, mais à investir dans une console, j'opterais personellement plutôt pour la PS3. 

Mais bon faudrait déjà que je me trouve un écran qui puisse a la fois me servir pour le macbook pro et pour une éventuelle console!


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je vais passer pour une buse, mais c'est quoi, ce lien "Click here to Check and download...", et qui correspond à un fichier de 440 Ko ? Il faut l'installer aussi, en plus des drivers ?http://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exehttp://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exehttp://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exehttp://driveragent.com/driveragent_495.exe



il faut télécharger le driver en cliquant sur "driver" p) tout à gauche
extraire le driver en lançant l'exécutable
télécharger le fichier  "modded INF" et le mettre dans le dossier extrait de l'exécutable
ensuite il faut mettre à jour le pilote de la carte graphique en indiquand ce fichier inf

(toute la procédure complète en anglais sur leur site, si il faut traduire, y'a pas de soucis )


----------



## ecarat (6 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> AAAAAAH!!! Ouiii!! Craque!!
> Ecarat tu as une 256 ou une 128?
> 
> Je me rappelle qu'au moment de l'achat du mon MBP j'avais hésité entre les deux modèles. Les critiques disaient que la différence entre 128 et 256Mo ne se ressentaient pas vraiment.. Est ce toujours le cas avec des drivers mis à jour?



J'ai la même configuration que toi, donc j'ai une 128... Mais qui est reconnue comme une 512 sous XP!


----------



## Zemou (6 Décembre 2008)

Petit témoignage sur GTA4 (ça doit en interresser quelques uns ici).

Pour être honnete, ça ne sert à rien d'investir dedans pour le moment :
- Optimisé avec les pieds, mon MBP unibody n'arrive pas à afficher un nombre de FPS correct (enfin ça reste jouable mais pas très agréable) et les modifications qu'on peut faire dans les options ne semble rien changer niveau FPS.
- Sur mon MBP, j'obtiens un freeze environ toutes les 10 minutes (je pensais à une surchauffe mais c'est peu probable, Crysis tourne impec sans faire tout planter).

En tout cas, j'ai rangé le jeu au placard en attendant un patch qui réglerais les problèmes (apparement Rockstar est déjà sur le coup). Car c'est pas jouable dans des conditions agréables à mon gout.

Enfin en tout cas le gameplay s'annonce très fun et ça reste assez beau malgré tout, faut juste attendre que le jeu mûrisse un peu.

EDIT : Ah et j'oubliais, pour ceux qui veulent l'installer, n'oubliez pas de mettre Windows XP en SP3, j'ai cherché environ 1 heure avant de piger qu'il fallait le SP3 obligatoirement pour y jouer.


----------



## ecarat (6 Décembre 2008)

Et tu le faisais tourner avec quelle résolution? Quel niveau de détail?


----------



## Zemou (6 Décembre 2008)

Au départ avec les réglages que m'a donné d'office GTA :
1440x900
Texture en moyen (bizarrement inchangeable) et détails en élevés.
Et les barres en dessous réglées vers les 50 (ceux qui ont déjà vu le jeu comprendront ).

Mais pas de gain significatif de performance quand on baisse les options et même la résolution.

Par contre je vois que des drivers nvidia optimisés pour GTA sont sortis, on parle d'un gain de 0 à 15 FPS. Mais apparement c'est super galère pour installer des nouveaux drivers avec Bootcamp...


----------



## ecarat (6 Décembre 2008)

Ah, c'est bizarre, car je n'ai eu aucun problème pour installer les drivers. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça poserait plus de problèmes sur Bootcamp qu'ailleurs en fait?

Et tu as essayé en overclockant ta carte un peu?


----------



## Zemou (6 Décembre 2008)

La difficulté est de mettre à jour les drivers tout nouveaux. En général, ça ne veut pas s'installer.
Je n'ai pas overclocké, ça chauffe déjà assez dans la machine.

Bon sinon j'ai bidouillé un peu (gain de 10 FPS sur GTA 4, ça devient agréable !) :
Avant tout, faites ça à vos risques et péril (enfin ça ne risque rien, mais c'est juste pour éviter de se retapper une installation de Windows à cause de drivers).
Les nouveaux drivers Nvidia optimisés pour GTA 4 sont sortis : http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_gtaiv_downloads.html (encore en béta mais c'est stable d'après mes tests).

Ces drivers ne prennent pas en charge officiellement la 9600M GT de mon MBP (et globalement toutes les cartes quand on est sur Bootcamp je pense). Voilà l'astuce :
Téléchargez les et installez les. Ca se décompresse et ensuite message d'erreur, l'installateur quitte.
Allez dans C:\NVIDIA\WinXP\180.84\English ouvrez le fichier nv4_disp.inf et rajoutez cette ligne :
%NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0647.1%  = nv4_G9x_HD,               PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0647
Relancez l'installateur, et là ça y est ça s'installe sur la machine. Redémarrez normalement et voilà, c'est à jour.

PS : La ligne fournie est pour la 9600M GT 512 mo. Pour les autres carte, trouvez la référence avec GPU-Z et changez le numéro "0647".

Le bonus qui fait plaisir : apparement, j'ai des gains de FPS dans d'autres jeux.


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2008)

des nouveaux drivers nvidia spéciaux gta 4 sont sortis :
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=22101&mode=linear

ps : ... j'ai craqué !
je vais installer tout ça pour voir ce que ça donne


----------



## ecarat (6 Décembre 2008)

OK! Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (6 Décembre 2008)

Toumak alors comment ca se passe ?


----------



## sclicer (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjours .
Vous auriez des retour de L4D sur un 24" imac ?
Car je serais tenter de l'installer sur on imac alu 243 (HD2600)
Mais j'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas gérer en full screen, à quelle résolution et quelle qualité je pourrais en tiré ?

merci


----------



## ecarat (6 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> Toumak alors comment ca se passe ?



Si on a pas de news pendant un long moment ça peut vouloir dire que ça tourne pas trop mal... 

... Ou pas.


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (6 Décembre 2008)

+1 ecarat 


sclicer j'ai Left 4dead sur mon Macbook Pro unibody, il tourne impec  Attention le jeux peux planté il faut désactiver une option dans les paramétres.. Il tourne sur le moteur de source, donc il faut pas une grosse config


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> Toumak alors comment ca se passe ?





ecarat a dit:


> Si on a pas de news pendant un long moment ça peut vouloir dire que ça tourne pas trop mal...
> 
> ... Ou pas.



bon ... 
plusieurs choses !
premièrement j'ai tenté l'install des derniers drivers nvidia en modifiant le fichier, mais rien n'y fait ils ne veulent pas s'installer, je suis donc revenu aux 180.70 en attendant que laptopvideo2go ne les sortent avec le fichier qui faut 

j'ai installé le jeu (putin que c'est long ...)
pas eu trop de soucis pour l'activation (jai quand même un peu cherché avant de piger )
et le jeu se lance enfin !
...
aucune textures ! donc injouable ...
je fais le tour du net et vois que c'est un problème connu et suis la procédure (désinstaller les drivers vidéo et faire le ménage avec driver cleaner, et ensuite réinstaller les drivers) : ça marche ! je vois pour la première fois niko bellic !

je prends le contrôle de la voiture, et c'est pas vraiment fluide.
Je vais voir les options graphiques et il m'a mis cela : 1440*900 / moyen / élevé / 25 / 37 ...
je change la résolution pour du 1280*800 ... bof pas tellement mieux !
C'est jouable en 1024*640 (qui est du 16/10 ). (entre 25 et 30 fps)
On voit le boulot effectué par rockstar : jeux de lumières ombres, physique, c'est génial !
Seul hic! l'aliasing ultra présent, j'ai jamais vu ça !

Voilà pour le moment ce que je peux en dire, du point de vue technique !
J'ai fais 2-3 missions pour voir comment ça tourne, et avec cette résolution c'est jouable, et pas trop trop moche.
Missions basiques, normal je commence l'histoire !

Donc pour l'instant, je dirais que c'est plutôt bien parti !
Bon ok, c'est pas demain la veille que je jouerai en résolution native avec tout au max, mais franchement qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout ! 
Ce jeu va cartonner je le sens !

Maintenant, je n'attend que 2 choses : que le driver marche enfin avec mon mbp, et plus important, que R* nous sorte un premier patch optimisant un peu tout ça et si possible réduisant l'aliasing !

Pour le jeu en lui-même, mes impressions d'ici quelques jours (là je suis plutôt occupé )

ps : j'ai bien sûr joué avec ma cg overclockée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

EN même temps , le jeux ne fait pas 18go tout de même ? :rateau:
Super content pour toi toumak (regarde ta boite @ mp..)


----------



## sclicer (6 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> +1 ecarat
> 
> 
> sclicer j'ai Left 4dead sur mon Macbook Pro unibody, il tourne impec  Attention le jeux peux planté il faut désactiver une option dans les paramétres.. Il tourne sur le moteur de source, donc il faut pas une grosse config



Oui mais mon imac est quand même vraiment moins puissant que ton mbp 
Je sais que HL2 tourne sur mon imac en full screen avec une bonne qualité.
Mais j'ai peur qu'avec le nombre de zombie qui pop ça ne marche pas :/
snif:sleep:


----------



## iLee (6 Décembre 2008)

Donc tu parviens à avoir quelque chose de jouable avec une résolution de 1024*640 et moyen / élevé / 25 / 37. 
Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond le 25/37, mais ca veut dire qu'il y a encore moyen de descendre les graphismes  si la 128Mo ne suit pas! C'est bon à savoir... Tu pourrais nous faire une petite vidéo du jeu dans la config à laquelle tu joues? Et si possible aussi avec une config plus faible? 

Les drivers optimisés pour GTA sont censé apporté une nette différence? 

Bon, en fin de compte Toumak, ton expérience me laisse un soupson d'espoir! Le jeu pourrait marcher sur une 128Mo, quitte à mettre les détails au minimum!


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (6 Décembre 2008)

sclicer	
Citation:

Oui mais mon imac est quand même vraiment moins puissant que ton mbp 
Je sais que HL2 tourne sur mon imac en full screen avec une bonne qualité.
Mais j'ai peur qu'avec le nombre de zombie qui pop ça ne marche pas :/
snif





Ton ATI HD 2600 vaut un tous petit peux moin que la 9600MGT,car moi c'est une CG Portable ( Serie M ), de plus si tu fait tourner HL2 il y a pas de souci


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (6 Décembre 2008)

Toumak merci de ton avis.. le Jeux est un portage foireux Attention !! 

Gameplay sur une 8600MgT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ygbkk44QEY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI7c92dpVC8

Une partie des problemes de FPS peuvent etre résolus suivant ces indications : 

- Desactivez les services de votre antivirus (vous ne serez pas connecté sur internet de toute facons) 
les Avast et symantec ralentissent le jeu avec la protection en temps reel 

- Quand vous etes rentré dans le jeu et que vous controllez le personnage, faites echap 
allez dans l'ongler "partie" et DESACTIVEZ LA CAPTURE D EXTRAIT 
(cette option pompe un maximum de ressource, vous verrez la différence) 



1/ Le jeu fonctionne avec des procs simples de 3,0 Ghz (pas en double coeur) 
plusieurs tests ont été faits, un double ou quad core va ameliorer, mais n'est pas necessaire 

2/ 2Go de mémoire suffisent 

3/ pour les cartes graphiques, il faut du minimum 512. Ca passe avec certaines 256, mais ca rame, à voir avec 128mo :mouais::mouais:


----------



## discolan (6 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> J'ai la même configuration que toi, donc j'ai une 128... Mais qui est reconnue comme une 512 sous XP!


Pareil chez moi 
Fonction Turbo Cache des cartes nVidia (fonction qui marche sur windows et pas sur leopard)

J'aimerais bien savoir si en mettant votre jeu dans une résolution 4/3 au lieu de 16/10, çà améliore ou pas votre jouabilité sur GTA4 ? Et si en étant sur du 4/3 vous avez ou non des bandes noires ?

Car sur Counter Strike Source, si je mets en 4/3 c'est bien plus fluide que dans une résolution 16/10 et je n'ai pas de bandes noires ni étirement (même si çà parait bizarre).


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (6 Décembre 2008)

Aucune idée je possède pas le jeux, mais bon quand on commercialise un jeu, le minimum c'est qu'il marche pour les configurations minimum inscrites sur la boite. Rockstar sur ce coup là ils nous ont pondu une grosse bouse à la va vitte pour être présent dans les rayons pour noël. 
un vrai scandale !


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (6 Décembre 2008)

Voici une preuve comparaison version PC/ 360... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK9qjt0ykB4


Sans commentaire.. :sleep:


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> Donc tu parviens à avoir quelque chose de jouable avec une résolution de 1024*640 et moyen / élevé / 25 / 37.
> Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond le 25/37, mais ca veut dire qu'il y a encore moyen de descendre les graphismes  si la 128Mo ne suit pas! C'est bon à savoir... Tu pourrais nous faire une petite vidéo du jeu dans la config à laquelle tu joues? Et si possible aussi avec une config plus faible?
> 
> Les drivers optimisés pour GTA sont censé apporté une nette différence?
> ...



ce sont la distance à afficher et l'autre je sais plus quoi, mais effectivement, il y a moyen de descendre en 800*600 avec faible/faible et baisser les autres paramêtres, ce qui fait gagner un paquet de fps (je vous donnerai des chiffres )

Pour une vidéo, je verrai si c'est faisable quand j'en aurai le temps (je suis assez overbooké jusque mardi soir ....)

A propos des drivers, il paraîtrait que ceux-ci donnent vraiment un bon coup de fouet de fps en plus (en moyenne entre 5 et 15 fps de plus !!!)



Steve Jobs a dit:


> Toumak merci de ton avis.. le Jeux est un portage foireux Attention !!
> 
> Gameplay sur une 8600MgT:
> 
> ...



j'ai biensûr vu et essayé tout cela, mais ça reste minime tout de même.
Le plus important pour ce jeu reste la carte graphique, qu'on se le dise !
J'aimerais bien voir ce que ça donnerait avec la même config que la mienne mais avec une cg de 512MB !


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (7 Décembre 2008)

Ta une 8600MGT ? les videos des liens, sont de méme qualité que ton jeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

Apparemment , le jeu est vraiment jouable avec une 8800gtx 768mo minimum :hein:
Car les 9600gs , les 8800gt c'est pas trop ça :/ (youtube)
Après , faut voir les details et tout et tout mais bon je pense que ce jeu va mieux aux consoles


----------



## xao85 (7 Décembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Pareil chez moi
> Fonction Turbo Cache des cartes nVidia (fonction qui marche sur windows et pas sur leopard)
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir si en mettant votre jeu dans une résolution 4/3 au lieu de 16/10, çà améliore ou pas votre jouabilité sur GTA4 ? Et si en étant sur du 4/3 vous avez ou non des bandes noires ?
> ...



Le truc que je comprends pas quand j'analyse mon matériel avec apple hardeware test, il trouve que j'ai une carte de 256mo de mémoire vidéo alors que je n'ai que 128 Mo dans configuration matérielle dans os X! 
Par contre je comprends maintenant pourquoi il y a 512 Mo sous XP merci!


----------



## discolan (7 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Le truc que je comprends pas quand j'analyse mon matériel avec apple hardeware test, il trouve que j'ai une carte de 256mo de mémoire vidéo alors que je n'ai que 128 Mo dans configuration matérielle dans os X!
> Par contre je comprends maintenant pourquoi il y a 512 Mo sous XP merci!


http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/quantite-de-vram-8600-gt-variable-231236.html
De rien


----------



## iLee (7 Décembre 2008)

Donc finalement c'est une CG de 128, 256 ou 512? 

C'est une 256 bridée par Apple et reconnue comme 512 sous Windows grâce à la fonction TurboCache?


----------



## patogaz1 (7 Décembre 2008)

up 



patogaz1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'envisage d'installer bootcamp et windows XP uniquement pour jouer à CS (source).
> En effet j'ai un compte Steam avec quelques jeux, que je n'ai plus utilisé depuis 1 an et mon passage au monde mac.
> çà me manquait pas trop, mais là je me ferais bien quelques parties de CS source et du nouveau Team fortress classic 2.
> ...


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (7 Décembre 2008)

Aucune idée 


J'aimerai bien voir des screen Toumak


----------



## Zemou (7 Décembre 2008)

Apparement, personne n'a regardé mes posts sur la page 70.
Je fais un commentaire sur GTA 4 et j'y explique notamment comment installer les nouveaux drivers sur un MBP (Toumak, fait le ça vaut vraiment le coup).

http://forums.macg.co/4925802-post1398.html


----------



## ecarat (7 Décembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Apparement, personne n'a regardé mes posts sur la page 70.
> Je fais un commentaire sur GTA 4 et j'y explique notamment comment installer les nouveaux drivers sur un MBP (Toumak, fait le ça vaut vraiment le coup).
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/4925802-post1398.html



Si si! J'ai pas encore pu tester cette install pour le moment. Je pense le faire dans le courant de la semaine prochaine, ainsi que l'oc éventuellement.


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (7 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'attend le patch pour voir si j'achéte GT4


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (7 Décembre 2008)

Et Aussi la mise à jour de bootcamp 2.2 k:


----------



## Toumak (7 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> Aucune idée
> 
> 
> J'aimerai bien voir des screen Toumak



pour les vidéos c'est trop petit je pourrais pas te dire si c'est comme ça 
Sinon des screen .. beuh ouais je sais pas 



Zemou a dit:


> Apparement, personne n'a regardé mes posts sur la page 70.
> Je fais un commentaire sur GTA 4 et j'y explique notamment comment installer les nouveaux drivers sur un MBP (Toumak, fait le ça vaut vraiment le coup).
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/4925802-post1398.html



j'ai bien sûr testé ceci, mais sans succès (en modifiant bien le dev number mais rien n'y fait)


----------



## Zemou (7 Décembre 2008)

Tu as quoi comme modèle de MBP ?


----------



## Toumak (7 Décembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme modèle de MBP ?



santa rosa avec une 8600m gt


----------



## ecarat (7 Décembre 2008)

T'as vu que le "dev number" apparaît à deux endroits dans la ligne?


----------



## Toumak (7 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> T'as vu que le "dev number" apparaît à deux endroits dans la ligne?



oui oui mais rien n'y fait !
j'ai aussi essayé en copiant la ligne du fichier inf des 180.70 modifié, mais rien à faire !


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (7 Décembre 2008)

C'est Une 8600mGT avec combien de mémoire video ?


----------



## Toumak (7 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> C'est Une 8600mGT avec combien de mémoire video ?



256 reconnue comme une 512 sous windows


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (7 Décembre 2008)

Ok merci, est GTA ty joue ou c'est injouable ? un petit screen stp


----------



## Toumak (7 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> Ok merci, est GTA ty joue ou c'est injouable ? un petit screen stp



pour le moment je l'ai installé et fait quelques tests
J'avais un examen à passer ce week-end qui s'est terminé à 17h cet aprem...
là je suis claqué donc je n'y jouerai pas ce soir.
Je regarderai ça plus attentivement demain et pourquoi pas un ou deux screenshot


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (7 Décembre 2008)

Merci bien, bonne soirée


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2008)

Bon DOX a sorti les 180.84 qui marchent ... aucune différence !
Pas un fps de plus ...
Donc il va falloir jouer comme ça.
Je ferai une petite partie cet aprem pour voir si c'est vivable, et peut-être un screenshot


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Bon DOX a sorti les 180.84 qui marchent ... aucune différence !
> Pas un fps de plus ...
> Donc il va falloir jouer comme ça.
> Je ferai une petite partie cet aprem pour voir si c'est vivable, et peut-être un screenshot




C'est quoi DOX?


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> C'est quoi DOX?



c'est le pseudo d'un gars qui modifie et optimise les derniers drivers nvidia pour aller dans nos portables


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est le pseudo d'un gars qui modifie et optimise les derniers drivers nvidia pour aller dans nos portables



Ok.. Et ça ne change absolument rien? C'est étrange car tout le monde parle de plusieurs fps gagnés. Et les drivers en question sont quand même postés dans la partie "GTA 4" chez nvidia...

Tu as un lien vers le driver modifié, ou vers des infos pour le modifier pour la 8600m gt?


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Ok.. Et ça ne change absolument rien? C'est étrange car tout le monde parle de plusieurs fps gagnés. Et les drivers en question sont quand même postés dans la partie "GTA 4" chez nvidia...
> 
> Tu as un lien vers le driver modifié, ou vers des infos pour le modifier pour la 8600m gt?



http://laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=22137


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2008)

patogaz1 a dit:


> up
> 
> 
> patogaz1 a dit:
> ...



Malheureusement, avec le chipset GMA machin chose, j'ai peur que ton MB ne puisse faire tourner HL2 & dérivés de manière satisfaisante :rose:


----------



## Zemou (8 Décembre 2008)

C'est étonnant qu'il n'y ait aucun gain chez toi Toumak.
Perso, je refais une batterie de test sur GTA aujourd'hui (j'ai vraiment envie de pouvoir y jouer dans de bonnes conditions  ). Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> C'est étonnant qu'il n'y ait aucun gain chez toi Toumak.
> Perso, je refais une batterie de test sur GTA aujourd'hui (j'ai vraiment envie de pouvoir y jouer dans de bonnes conditions  ). Je vous tiens au courant.



En parlant de "batterie", j'ai remarqué qu'en enlevant la batterie du MBP de son logement en jouant, il chauffe moins vite, et rame moins... SI ça peut faire gagner 1 ou 2 fps ^^


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (8 Décembre 2008)

Ha bon ?? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> En parlant de "batterie", j'ai remarqué qu'en enlevant la batterie du MBP de son logement en jouant, il chauffe moins vite, et rame moins... SI ça peut faire gagner 1 ou 2 fps ^^


La vitesse du processeur est reduite par deux si l'on enlève la batterie sur un mac


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> La vitesse du processeur est reduite par deux si l'on enlève la batterie sur un mac



Source?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Source?


Je contribue 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2332?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

Ah ok. Merci pour l'info. J'ai pris le réflexe d'enlever la batterie lorsque celle-ci est pleine.

Mais je ne joue que sous windows. La gestion de l'alimentation est donc différente.


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Ah ok. Merci pour l'info. J'ai pris le réflexe d'enlever la batterie lorsque celle-ci est pleine.
> 
> Mais je ne joue que sous windows. La gestion de l'alimentation est donc différente.



je me demande si ça n'est pas géré au niveau hardware, et dans ce cas la vitesse serait aussi réduite sous windows


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Ah ok. Merci pour l'info. J'ai pris le réflexe d'enlever la batterie lorsque celle-ci est pleine.
> 
> Mais je ne joue que sous windows. La gestion de l'alimentation est donc différente.



C'est hardware


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

Damned.
En tout cas j'ai remarqué que les ventilos se déclenchaient moins rapidement sans batterie.


----------



## Zemou (8 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est hardware, le week end, mon MBP est toujours branché sur le secteur, je vire pas la batterie et elle ne prend pas de cycle, c'est donc comme si elle était inutilisée.

Bon sinon j'ai réussi à jouer bien à GTA 4 en baissant les valeurs des barres (vers les 50 par défaut, je baisse tout à 10 et on voit pas vraiment de différence). Par contre le mien plante avec une erreur RESC10 et il n'y a apparement pas de solution pour le moment et c'est assez chiant car ça intervient aléatoirement quand je joue...


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

Je suis tombé là dessus. Si ça peut t'aider..


----------



## iLee (8 Décembre 2008)

ecarat a dit:


> Je suis tombé là dessus. Si ça peut t'aider..



Je viens de faire un tour sur ton lien, ca fait un sacré paquet de problèmes! On ne sait pas ou en est le patch que Rockstar nous prépare?


----------



## ecarat (8 Décembre 2008)

Pour le moment je n'ai trouvé que ça (en anglais).


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (8 Décembre 2008)

On va voir, attendre..


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2008)

Bon ben  ...
maintenant le jeu part en couille, il se bloque et finit par planter ... ainsi que windows :rateau:
Je crois que je vais revenir aux 180.70 en attendant que nvidia finalise ses drivers


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Bon ben  ...
> maintenant le jeu part en couille, il se bloque et finit par planter ... ainsi que windows :rateau:
> Je crois que je vais revenir aux 180.70 en attendant que nvidia finalise ses drivers



Mince :/
Je pense qu'il faut un vrai pc fixe pour pouvoir y jouer  (HD4870 , 4go de ram , Q6660..)


----------



## Zemou (8 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Bon ben  ...
> maintenant le jeu part en couille, il se bloque et finit par planter ... ainsi que windows :rateau:
> Je crois que je vais revenir aux 180.70 en attendant que nvidia finalise ses drivers


Le même problème, mais ce ne sont pas les drivers, c'est le jeu qui fait une erreur RESC10 (freeze soudain et difficulté pour retourner sur windows). D'après le lien d'ecarat, pas encore de solutions pour ce problème.


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mince :/
> Je pense qu'il faut un vrai pc fixe pour pouvoir y jouer  (HD4870 , 4go de ram , Q6660..)



à l'heure actuelle ça n'a rien à voir avec la config, c'est plutôt aléatoire
je lis des gens avec des config de brute chez qui ça déconne totalement et d'autres plus modestes sans aucun soucis



Zemou a dit:


> Le même problème, mais ce ne sont pas les drivers, c'est le jeu qui fait une erreur RESC10 (freeze soudain et difficulté pour retourner sur windows). D'après le lien d'ecarat, pas encore de solutions pour ce problème.



ça ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau à ce que j'ai eu tout à l'heure après l'installation des derniers drivers

je verrai si ça continue en remettant les anciens


----------



## Zemou (9 Décembre 2008)

Moi perso, ça me le faisait déjà avant l'installation des nouveaux drivers.

Alala, vivement qu'ils le sortent ce patch. Parce qu'hormis quelques bug graphiques (rares) et ce RESC10 qui arrive aléatoirement, c'est tout à fait jouable.


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2008)

Bon ben en fait après un redémarrage ça remarche :rateau:
Donc ça cartonne ! un bon gta comme on les aime !
(vivement un patch pour réduire l'aliasing !!!)


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (9 Décembre 2008)

Un screen stp stp stp stp


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

IL va vouloir en prendre une et......BUg


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> Un screen stp stp stp stp



si j'arrive à démarrer xp elle arrive  (voir la nouvelle discussion que j'ai ouverte)



etienne000 a dit:


> IL va vouloir en prendre une et......BUg



comment t'as deviné ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Je sais pas...
Tous les articles qui disent que ça bug ? :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2008)

Bon ! voilà quelques screen !
J'ai fait ça en mode fenêtré sinon ça marchait pas :rateau:
résolution : 1024x640 (16/10) :

















Et voici les résultats du benchmark ainsi que les specs de ma machine et du jeu :

```
Statistiques
Moyenne images/sec. : 27,38
DurÈe: 37.03 sec
Utilisation processeur : 86%
Utilisation mÈmoire systËme : 86%
Utilisation mÈmoire vidÈo : 94%

ParamËtres graphiques
Mode d'affichage: 1024 x 640 (60 Hz)
QualitÈ textures: Moyen
QualitÈ rendu: Moyen
Profondeur de champ: 17
Distance dÈtails: 23
DensitÈ circulation: 19
DensitÈ ombres: 2

MatÈriel
Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel (32bits)
Service Pack 3
Carte graphique : NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256MB [Dox Optimised 180.84: Alternative]
Version des pilotes de carte graphique : 180.84
ContrÙleur audio : Realtek HD Audio output
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7700  @ 2.40GHz
2GB DDR2 PC5300
```

Niveau jouabilité, avec ces paramètres, j'oscille entre 25 et 30 fps, ce qui est tout à fait jouable !
Ca n'est pas vilain, mais j'ai quand même 2 reproches à faire :
l'alisasing qui est vraiment agaçant
les ombres qui sintillent, ça vous pète les yeux !
A part ça, c'est génial, regardez cette distance d'affichage, alors que je ne suis qu'au 1/4 des possibilités !


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup 



C'est beau


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Bof , c'est bien mieux sur xbox ou ps3 : on verra avec les patchs...


----------



## PAT15 (10 Décembre 2008)

Je tourne sur Boot camp via léopard.  Si Léopard est très stable  windows XP  disjoncte  brusquement et sans arrêt. De plus windows me demande de racheter un logiciel cher 
pour réparer celui-ci .

 En résumé je  me retrouve  hors connexion sans arrêt ce qui m'empêche de jouer au jeu Flyff qui en tombe partiellement en panne (il perd toute une partie de ses possibilités).

Si quelqu'un connaît le moyen de stabiliser la situation  et qu'il me  le dise.
En attendant soit Boot  Camp est débile soit windows XP soit les deux à la fois

Néanmoins que Léopard est beau !!!
Merci de votre aide 
Pat


----------



## iLee (10 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour les screenshots Toumak! L'alliasing est assez visible mais sinon graphiqueement c'est loin d'être horrible! D'ailleurs le patch devrait résoudre ce problème ou est ce qu'il faudra passer par une option anti aliasing? (qui réduit les performances si je ne me trompe pas)

Et tu avais overlocké ta CG là?


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (10 Décembre 2008)

overlocké une 8600mGT!!! :mouais: , un truc inutile, tu risque juste de rendre HS ta 8600


----------



## iLee (10 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> overlocké une 8600mGT!!! :mouais: , un truc inutile, tu risque juste de rendre HS ta 8600



Toi tu n'as pas lu les messages précédents...


----------



## Toumak (10 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> Merci pour les screenshots Toumak! L'alliasing est assez visible mais sinon graphiqueement c'est loin d'être horrible! D'ailleurs le patch devrait résoudre ce problème ou est ce qu'il faudra passer par une option anti aliasing? (qui réduit les performances si je ne me trompe pas)
> 
> Et tu avais overlocké ta CG là?



oui c'est plutôt joli, mis-à-part les 2 petits points cités plus haut 



Steve Jobs a dit:


> overlocké une 8600mGT!!! :mouais: , un truc inutile, tu risque juste de rendre HS ta 8600



ben comme n'importe quelle carte graphique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> Toi tu n'as pas lu les messages précédents...



Dis , tu vas faire un triple boot ?


----------



## patogaz1 (10 Décembre 2008)

patogaz1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'envisage d'installer bootcamp et windows XP uniquement pour jouer à CS (source).
> En effet j'ai un compte Steam avec quelques jeux, que je n'ai plus utilisé depuis 1 an et mon passage au monde mac.
> çà me manquait pas trop, mais là je me ferais bien quelques parties de CS source et du nouveau Team fortress classic 2.
> ...


 

bon, je me réponds à moi même pour les curieux :
je n'ai pas installé bootcamp+xp finalement
puisque avec le logiciel "crossover games" on peut installer steam sur mac (une sorte d'émulation à la wine tout en restant sur OSX donc)
donc, dans l'absolu tout les jeux "steam" marchent sur mac 
après la longue install de CSS, j'ai pu tester la bête, et çà marche nikel 
c'est aussi joli et jouable, que sur un windows, c'est vraiment pareil !!! 
(peut-être que le proc doit ptet chauffer un peu, j'en sais foutre rien et m'en fout)
il faudra que je teste avec un jeu + gourmand niveau graphismes pour dire, mais c'est plutôt sympa de savoir qu'on peut jouer aux jeux steam sur mac sans devoir installer windows.
je vais pouvoir me refaire avec plaisir les max payne, les deux ex ... :love:


----------



## rizoto (10 Décembre 2008)

patogaz1 a dit:


> donc, dans l'absolu tout les jeux "steam" marchent sur mac



Non non, Ce n'est pas parceque STEAM fonctionne que tous les jeux distribues par STEAM fonctionneront...

STEAM sert juste a acheter, telecharger et lancer les jeux.


----------



## patogaz1 (10 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non non, Ce n'est pas parceque STEAM fonctionne que tous les jeux distribues par STEAM fonctionneront...
> 
> STEAM sert juste a acheter, telecharger et lancer les jeux.


 
exact, autant pour moi
tout les jeux ne fonctionnent pas forcément bien
voir la liste ici :
http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/group/?app_parent=4100


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (10 Décembre 2008)

overlocké une 8600mGT!!!  , un truc inutile, tu risque juste de rendre HS ta 8600 
ben comme n'importe quelle carte graphique 








On overclock pas une carte graphique sur un portable


----------



## Toumak (10 Décembre 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> On overclock pas une carte graphique sur un portable



ben si, et ça marche très bien


----------



## iLee (10 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Dis , tu vas faire un triple boot ?



J'aurais bien voulu garder ma partition Ubuntu, mais avec mon disque de 120Go ça va être un peu juste je pense.. *sigh 

Pourquoi, tu envisages de le faire?


----------



## Toumak (10 Décembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par GTA4, allez lire cet article, qui explique très bien pourquoi il est si gourmant, parfois un peu moche, et surtout ce qui bouffe les ressources et quoi diminuer pour augmenter les perfs 
http://www.erenumerique.fr/grand_theft_auto_iv_pc_quelle_machine_pour_y_jouer_-art-2212-1.html


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> J'aurais bien voulu garder ma partition Ubuntu, mais avec mon disque de 120Go ça va être un peu juste je pense.. *sigh
> 
> Pourquoi, tu envisages de le faire?



Oui mais seulement si je change de disque


----------



## iLee (10 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais seulement si je change de disque



Hehe.. Quand je vois ce qu'il faut faire pour arriver à sortir le disque de son logement, ça me décourage un peu! Mais vu le prix des 500Go, je finirais par me laisser tenter! 

Mais ça commence à être hors topic tout ça!


----------



## maaah (11 Décembre 2008)

PAT15 a dit:


> windows XP  disjoncte  brusquement et sans arrêt. De plus windows me demande de racheter un logiciel cher
> pour réparer celui-ci .



Windows ne te demandera jamais d'installer un autre logiciel payant pour se réparer.
90% de chances que tu te sois déjà chopé un virus/spyware et que c'est lui qui te cause des soucis pour t'inciter à acheter le programme (avec lequel rien n'ira mieux evidemment...)


----------



## Phoenix111 (11 Décembre 2008)

patogaz1 a dit:


> bon, je me réponds à moi même pour les curieux :
> je n'ai pas installé bootcamp+xp finalement
> puisque avec le logiciel "crossover games" on peut installer steam sur mac (une sorte d'émulation à la wine tout en restant sur OSX donc)
> donc, dans l'absolu tout les jeux "steam" marchent sur mac
> ...


Perso j'ai testé CSS sur Crossover Games, et je resterai sur Windows.
Avec Crossover j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une latence, et ça ce voit assez lorsqu'on tire.
Il y a un mini lapse de temps entre le moment où l'on clique, et le moment où l'arme tire. Pour ce genre de jeux c'est très dérangent.
Après il y a cider je crois, mais je ne sais rien dessus, et si c'est légal ou pas.


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (13 Décembre 2008)

Le patch est disponible pour GTA 4, pour le téléchargement de ce patch, il faut lancer votre jeu et être connecté au Live, le Live vous proposeras de télécharger une mise à jour, ça a été un peu long chez moi, puis le jeu s'est quitter, puis l'utilitaire d'installation du patch se lance, vous l'installez puis le jeu se relance.   


Qui test ?


----------



## Toumak (13 Décembre 2008)

ben si tu l'as installé pourquoi tu le testes pas ?


----------



## iLee (13 Décembre 2008)

Un petit test ne serait pas de refus!


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (13 Décembre 2008)

J'ai eu un souci avec mon Mac, je suis sur un PC la k:


----------



## Phoenix111 (13 Décembre 2008)

Vous pouvez voir des commentaires sur cette article de clubic.
Apparemment le patch ne résous rien chez certains, et provoque même chez d'autres des problèmes.


----------



## iLee (13 Décembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Vous pouvez voir des commentaires sur cette article de clubic.
> Apparemment le patch ne résous rien chez certains, et provoque même chez d'autres des problèmes.



Je viens de survoler les commentaires (de très haut niveau.. hum) j'ai vu le type d'images que certains ont.. Ca fait peur! C'est un peu au pif, certains y gagnent d'autres y perdent! 

Par contre j'ai lu (peut etre le seul message consructif dans les commentaires) que GTA n'exploite pas l'entièreté de la mémoire vive.. C'est vrai?


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (14 Décembre 2008)

Voila j'ai testé GTA 4 sur mon Macbook PRO 9600MGT 266mo, avec Nvidia 180.70, un DD 7200t/min,et avec le patch 

Résultat des courses: Injouable trop de bugs, bugs des ombres, impossible de passé à une résolution supérieur à 1100*768Q  , il faut installer des patch spécial pour lancé le jeu  sinon il crach 


Revendu sur Ebay


----------



## Toumak (14 Décembre 2008)

est-ce que tu as utilisé la commande -novblank ?
car moi elle faisait cracher le jeu
je l'ai enlevée et depuis, plus aucun soucis
donc j'hésite à installer le patch, vu que d'autres problème pourraient apparaître, et et vu que celui-ci n'est pas là pour optimiser un peu le jeu ...


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (15 Décembre 2008)

Non j'ai pas uliser la commande Toumak


GTA 4 est une honte 


http://www.gameblog.fr/news_7154_gta-iv-pc-la-version-de-la-honte


----------



## Toumak (15 Décembre 2008)

C'est quand même étrange, j'ai 2 potes qui l'ont aussi acheté, tous 2 avec des configs bien différentes, et aucun soucis lors de l'install, pas de problème de textures, aucun bugs, et ça marche avec tout à fond.
C'est superbe et ça rame pas ... je vais finir par croire que tous les gens sont des glands


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (15 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'ai installer le patch 

Et toi ??


----------



## Toumak (15 Décembre 2008)

Non, comme dit plus haut.
j'ai aucun soucis et n'ai qu'un risque c'est que celui-ci m'en amène !


----------



## jp16 (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour , 

Sur imac 2,66 4 gias de ram et 256 de CG 20 pouces ca marche bon d accord plutot en config minimale mais ca marche :lol: 

Sur un pc triple coeur phenom avec 3 gigas de ram et 3 gigas de ram carte 256mo ca marche encore plus mal :lol:


----------



## kevinh44fr (17 Décembre 2008)

Il y'a un pilote nvidia sorti en novembre :
"GeForce Release 180         WHQL                      *Version*:          180.48              *Date de réalisation*:         19.11.2008                   *Système d&#8217;exploitation*:         Windows XP, Windows XP Media Center Edition                   *Langue*:         Français                   *Taille*:         107 Mo"

Un copain me l'avait installé sur mon ordi (xp via bootcamp) mais on a eu des gros problèmes et j'ai du les désinstaller et remettre les anciens.
Toutefois, il avait pris la version sur un site non-officiel. Et il l'avait déjà installé sur tout un tas d'ordis qui eux, n'ont eu aucun problème.

Alors, je me pose des questions...
-Ce pilote, est-il compatible avec bootcamp? Il n'y a pas de raisons, mais on sait jamais, et on m'a déjà parlé de "drivers spécials pour bootcamp".
-Est-ce parce que je n'ai pas au début désinstaller l'ancien driver?

J'ai lu que celui qui utilise le pseudo de Steve Jobs a le pilote "Nvidia 180.70" pourtant sur le site de nvidia on me propose le 180.48....
Je suis prêt à réinstaller ce pilote pour faire un autre essai, mais je préfère avoir vos avis avant.

Merci de votre aide.

P.S : Et sinon...GTA IV marche très bien chez moi. Seul hic : n'ayant que 256 mo dédié pour la 9600, ben il me met en 800X600 comme résolution.


----------



## Tarul (17 Décembre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Il y'a un pilote nvidia sorti en novembre :
> "GeForce Release 180         WHQL                      *Version*:          180.48              *Date de réalisation*:         19.11.2008                   *Système dexploitation*:         Windows XP, Windows XP Media Center Edition                   *Langue*:         Français                   *Taille*:         107 Mo"
> 
> Un copain me l'avait installé sur mon ordi (xp via bootcamp) mais on a eu des gros problèmes et j'ai du les désinstaller et remettre les anciens.
> ...



Bonjour,
Le problème avec les drivers des carte graphiques, c'est que l'on ne sait pas exactement ce qu'il supporte. Les macs utilisent en générale des carte graphiques modifiées (soit sous-cadencées, soit demande une ventilation particulière), bref il faut faire attention avec les drivers non délivrés par apple et surveiller tout comportement sortant de l'ordinaire.
Et le cas échéant revenir aux drivers officiels.


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour les petits potes j'ai trouver la solution pour tout ceux qui comme moi malgré le -norestriction ont toujours un jeux bloquer en moyen voir faible (kevinh44fr). 

La manip est simple.Suivez les etapes point par point 
1-Faites un raccourci sur votre bureau de LaunchGTAIV 
2-Rajouter à la cible le norestriction et vous avez donc la ligne comme ceci 
"C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -norestrictions 
-Creer un fichier block note et copier dedans ceci 

-texturequality=2 -renderquality=4 -detailquality=98 -viewdistance=98 -width=1680 -height=1050 -shadowdensity=16 -norestrictions -norestriction -nomemrestrict -percentvidmem=99 -availablevidmem=1.3 

3-tout doit y etre avec les "-" comprit ok? vous nommerez le fichier commandline et vous l'enregistrer sur le bureau .Et la vous avez sur votre bureau le racourci LaunchGTAIV et le commanline. 

4-Ensuite copier coller le commandline dans votre dossier GTA,il faut le placer de la maniére suivante,il faut qu'il soit entre le LaunchGTAIV.exe et le paul.dll 

5-Clicker sur LaunchGTAIV du dossier ou du bureau,le jeu se lance et la tout serra déjà régler au maximum,et vous pourrez biensure baisser si c'est trop pour votre machine. 

voila,si il y a des questions allez y.


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (18 Décembre 2008)

PS: Pour les drivers Nvidia 180.84 optimisé GTA4 via Bootcamp voici une manip:


Elle est compatible avec toutes les versions mobiles  

Sinon si tu veux la version normale, liens selon ton OS : 

http://LaptopVideo2Go.com/   à Gauche..


Telecharge le driver ainsi que le fichier Modded Inf.  

Ce fichier contient des informations pour l'installation. Il est modifie par rapport a l'original pour que les drivers puissent s'installer sur toutes les cartes, mobiles comprises. 

Tu dois extraire les drivers, remplacer le fichier .inf original par le modded, puis lancer setup.exe

Pour plus d'info : http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9243


----------



## Zemou (18 Décembre 2008)

En tout cas je peux vous assurer que les drivers GTA fonctionnent parfaitement avec la 9600 des nouveaux MBP. Ca fait 2 semaines que je joue avec et rien d'annormal à signaler.


----------



## kevinh44fr (19 Décembre 2008)

Le 180.84 a été remplacé par le 181.00
Et...il me fait déconner GTA donc je l'ai désinstaller.
Tant pis...

J'ai aussi essayer le driver 180.48 proposé par nvidia, mais il veut pas me l'installer, il est sois-disant incompatible.


----------



## iLee (20 Décembre 2008)

J'ai vu que NVIDIA avait décider de finalement mettre sur son site les drivers pour des cartes graphiques mobiles.. 

Je ne pense pas qu'ils soient meilleurs que les drivers proposés par Laptopvideo2go, mais c'est toujours bon à prendre.. 

Voilà pour ceux que ca intéresse


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Décembre 2008)

bon, je viens de lire la dizaine de page sur GTA IV et sincèrement ça fait peur... pour certains c'est jouable, mais avec quelques concessions, pour d'autre c'est jouable, et parfois sur les mêmes configs... je trouve ça dingue que certaines (un paquet) personnes ont des problèmes pour jouer sur les dernier MBP Unibody et la 9600M GT... C'est pourtant une carte récente, et 256Mo ce n'est pas rien ! en bref, je voulais me payer le jeu, mais pour le moment... je vais attendre un peu !

une autre question, un peu HS, est-ce qu'il y en a qui joue à GTA IV avec une manette ? celle de la xBox ? ou une clone de PS3 ?


----------



## iLee (20 Décembre 2008)

Je rentre demain voir ma famille. Mon frère à le jeu, donc je vais essayer de l'installer sur mon mac voir ce que ca donne. Il a également une PS3; si je parviens à faire marcher GTA 4, j'essayerais la manette PS3


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (20 Décembre 2008)

""" une autre question, un peu HS, est-ce qu'il y en a qui joue à GTA IV avec une manette ? celle de la xBox ? ou une clone de PS3 ? """





Manette XBOX 360 marché impec avec GTA 4, c'est un  jeu Game for windows 


Par contre sur certain forum, j'ai entendu  que c'été la seul compatible :mouais::mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (20 Décembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> bon, je viens de lire la dizaine de page sur GTA IV et sincèrement ça fait peur... pour certains c'est jouable, mais avec quelques concessions, pour d'autre c'est jouable, et parfois sur les mêmes configs... je trouve ça dingue que certaines (un paquet) personnes ont des problèmes pour jouer sur les dernier MBP Unibody et la 9600M GT... C'est pourtant une carte récente, et 256Mo ce n'est pas rien ! en bref, je voulais me payer le jeu, mais pour le moment... je vais attendre un peu !
> 
> une autre question, un peu HS, est-ce qu'il y en a qui joue à GTA IV avec une manette ? celle de la xBox ? ou une clone de PS3 ?



Mais ce qui fait peur ce n'est pas les portables apple mais le foutage de gueule des développeurs de GTAIV.

Ce jeu plie toutes les dernières cartes graphiques et une 9600M est loin de pouvoir le faire tourner a fond.
Rajoute a ca les bugs multiples, et l'optimisation désastreuse et tu comprendra les problèmes que te cause ce jeu.

Si techniquemet et avec un devellopement serieux il aurais pu tourner sur bcp de machines, le boulot dégeulasse de rockstar sur PC (comme toujours d'ailleurs) plombe un jeu qui ne le mérite pas.

Prenez le sur console mais pas sur ordi, car même sur une bête de course il rame à mort.

A bon entendeur !


----------



## V3n0m60 (21 Décembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> bon, je viens de lire la dizaine de page sur GTA IV et sincèrement ça fait peur... pour certains c'est jouable, mais avec quelques concessions, pour d'autre c'est jouable, et parfois sur les mêmes configs... je trouve ça dingue que certaines (un paquet) personnes ont des problèmes pour jouer sur les dernier MBP Unibody et la 9600M GT... C'est pourtant une carte récente, et 256Mo ce n'est pas rien ! en bref, je voulais me payer le jeu, mais pour le moment... je vais attendre un peu !
> 
> une autre question, un peu HS, est-ce qu'il y en a qui joue à GTA IV avec une manette ? celle de la xBox ? ou une clone de PS3 ?



Je joue à GTA IV avec une manette ps2 + adaptateur! Malheureusement le jeu ne la reconnait pas donc je me suis fait une config moi même avec le logiciel "xpadder" et maintenant je m'en sort plutôt pas mal et je n'ai pas de problème particulier avec le jeu (macbook pro late 2008 2,4Ghz 2Go ram). Il ne rame pas et la qualité reste plutôt correct (tout en moyen en 1440x900) sans pour autant tout mettre au minimum ( je n'ai installé aucun patch nvidia ou Rockstar depuis l'installation du jeu).
Bon Dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> bon, je viens de lire la dizaine de page sur GTA IV et sincèrement ça fait peur... pour certains c'est jouable, mais avec quelques concessions, pour d'autre c'est jouable, et parfois sur les mêmes configs... je trouve ça dingue que certaines (un paquet) personnes ont des problèmes pour jouer sur les dernier MBP Unibody et la 9600M GT... C'est pourtant une carte récente, et 256Mo ce n'est pas rien ! en bref, je voulais me payer le jeu, mais pour le moment... je vais attendre un peu !
> 
> une autre question, un peu HS, est-ce qu'il y en a qui joue à GTA IV avec une manette ? celle de la xBox ? ou une clone de PS3 ?



256mo c'est standard au jour d'aujourd'hui 
Tu as des 9600gt sur des ordis portables à 800*


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> 256mo c'est standard au jour d'aujourd'hui
> Tu as des 9600gt sur des ordis portables à 800&#8364;*



Ah bon, et dire qu'avant j'avais une 32 Mo sur mon iBook :rateau:

@ V3n0m60 : on a exactement la même config, je me laisserai bien tenter. le truc c'est que je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il faut installer sur windows... juste windows et antivirus ?

merci pour vos réponses sur les manettes !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

32Mo , ideal pour jouer 
Pour windows , pourquoi un antivirus ?
Tu veux aller sur internet avec ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Décembre 2008)

pour GTA y a pas besoin du net ?


----------



## V3n0m60 (22 Décembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Ah bon, et dire qu'avant j'avais une 32 Mo sur mon iBook :rateau:
> 
> @ V3n0m60 : on a exactement la même config, je me laisserai bien tenter. le truc c'est que je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il faut installer sur windows... juste windows et antivirus ?
> 
> merci pour vos réponses sur les manettes !


Oui juste windows, moi je coupe le net dès que je passe sur vista(juste pour jouer) vu que kaspersky n'a plus de licence :s.  
Sinon bein si t'as la même config ça passera sans problème (pas au max c'est sur mais c'est jolie quand même) et le MBP chauffera


----------



## thomnb (25 Décembre 2008)

salut à tous , je sais je suis un peu hs , mais voila je viens d'avoir un mac recement ( macbook ) et jcomprends pas tres bien le principe du jeu pc sous mac (si on garde OS quand meme)

jvoulais savoir quel etait le moyen le plus sur pour pouvoir jouer à counter strike sur mac , si possible gratuit 

merci


----------



## Agrippa II (25 Décembre 2008)

thomnb a dit:


> salut à tous , je sais je suis un peu hs , mais voila je viens d'avoir un mac recement ( macbook ) et jcomprends pas tres bien le principe du jeu pc sous mac (si on garde OS quand meme)
> 
> jvoulais savoir quel etait le moyen le plus sur pour pouvoir jouer à counter strike sur mac , si possible gratuit
> 
> merci



Le seul moyen pour jouer à Counter Strike source, sous Mac OS X, c'est d'utiliser CrossoverGame. Toutefois il est payant mais de qualité. CS, Half Life 2, Stalker, Guild Wars ou Oblivion tournent super bien.


----------



## iLee (25 Décembre 2008)

thomnb a dit:


> salut à tous , je sais je suis un peu hs , mais voila je viens d'avoir un mac recement ( macbook ) et jcomprends pas tres bien le principe du jeu pc sous mac (si on garde OS quand meme)
> 
> jvoulais savoir quel etait le moyen le plus sur pour pouvoir jouer à counter strike sur mac , si possible gratuit
> 
> merci



Pour tout ce qui est jeux, je te conseille quand même de passer par une partition Bootcamp... tu seras moins perdant côté réactivité.. 
Mais je peux comprendre que tu n'ai pas envi de t'embeter avec une partition supplémentaire!


----------



## thomnb (26 Décembre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> Pour tout ce qui est jeux, je te conseille quand même de passer par une partition Bootcamp... tu seras moins perdant côté réactivité..
> Mais je peux comprendre que tu n'ai pas envi de t'embeter avec une partition supplémentaire!




Ca me derange pas trop la partition , j'ai un peu regarder comment fonctionne bootcamp , c'est assez simple en fait mais le probleme est que j'ai pas de CD d'instal windows , donc je suppose que y'a pas d'autres moyens pour installer windows via bootcamp 

en tout cas merci


----------



## bartfs (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Alors voila j'ai craqué en achetant la dernier GTA IV pour pc en me disant que vu la config de mon macbook pro (Unibody 2008, processeur core 2 duo 2.53 et la carte graphique a 520 Mo) le jeux devrait tourner relativement bien sur Windows installer via bootcamp. 
Tout se passe bien pour l'installation je jeu tourne correctement et après quelques minutes il s'arrête et bloque complètement l'ordi en affichant parfois un message d'erreur disant que la mémoire graphique est pleine.
Je pense que les driver fournit par apple ne sont pas top et je voulais savoir si d'autres personne on eut ce genre de problème et si quelqu'un avait une idée pour corriger ce problème, j'avais penser a installer d'autre driver que ceux fournit par macosx mais je ne sait pas si sa corrigerai le probleme et je ne savais pa trop comment les choisir

Un grand merci pour toute l'aide que vous m'avez déjà apporté et celle que vous m'apporterez. 

Cordialement. 

Bartfs.


----------



## V3n0m60 (5 Janvier 2009)

As tu vérifié t'es réglages graphiques dans le jeu ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (5 Janvier 2009)

bartfs a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors voila j'ai craqué en achetant la dernier GTA IV pour pc en me disant que vu la config de mon macbook pro (Unibody 2008, processeur core 2 duo 2.53 et la carte graphique a 520 Mo) le jeux devrait tourner relativement bien sur Windows installer via bootcamp.
> Tout se passe bien pour l'installation je jeu tourne correctement et après quelques minutes il s'arrête et bloque complètement l'ordi en affichant parfois un message d'erreur disant que la mémoire graphique est pleine.
> ...


J'ai le driver d'origine (le plus puissant pour la plupart des jeux selon moi) et pourtant je n'ai
jamais eu de crash ni de problème lors de mes tests.


----------



## TEOX (6 Janvier 2009)

Possesseur d'un iMac aluminium de 2007, j'ai fini par acheter GTA IV.

Configuration :
- Core 2 Duo 2,4 ghz
- 4GB ram
- ATI Radeon HD 2600 pro
- Windows XP SP3 (via Boot Camp)

Comment tourne le jeu ? Très mal.
Alors que Gears of War fonctionne en medium-high en pleine résolution, il a fallu revoir clairement à la baisse mes ambitions d'affichage avec GTA. C'est simple : tout est au minimum et ça rame.

J'ai quand même mis la résolution à 1024x600.
Les textures en medium.
Et la qualité de rendu au maximum.

Ce sont des paramètres qui n'interviennent pas vraiment sur le frame rate, j'en ai donc profiter pour les booster. Parce qu'à côté, c'est le désert.

Sur une échelle sur 100 :
View Distance = 1
Detail Distance = 1
Vehicule Density = 1
Shadow Denisty = 0

Le jeu tourne très bien en intérieur 
En extérieur à pied, ça passe plutôt bien 
En voiture avec des arrières-plans chargés, ça devient injouable 

Et je ne parle pas du rendu général avec ses fourmillements et l'affichage parfois catastrophiques des ombres sur les surfaces.

Pourquoi ?
Parce que la mémoire de la carte graphique (256 MB) intégrée à l'iMac est ridicule en comparaison de ce que demande le jeu.
(réponse alternative : parceque Rockstar nous a bien pris pour des cons en n'optimisant pas son jeu).


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Janvier 2009)

Ton problème est simple ... Readon 2600 HD Pro = carte graphique bas de gamme avec 2 génération de retard et après on s'étonne ...

Heureusement que GTA IV est bien optimisé ... j'imagine même pas Crysis

Pour joué convenablement il faut au moins un Mac Pro avec une 8800GT et encore j'ai une 8800GT sur mon PC (oui pas bien) et elle est dépassée pour profiter de Crysis et GTA 4 au max sur un 19"

Le problème chez Apple c'est la qualité de leur carte graphique


----------



## Zemou (14 Janvier 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Heureusement que GTA IV est bien optimisé ...


C'est un troll ?

Non mais GTA4 est archi buggé, il faut attendre un patch (un premier est déjà sorti mais c'est pas beaucoup mieux). Et il tourne très bien sur toutes les configs pas trop vieilles.

Et pour celui qui a un MBP Unibody, même problème que moi...


----------



## charli38 (14 Janvier 2009)

Salut, je suis nouveau sur le forum ^^ J'aimerai installer Windows sur mon Mac OS X 10.4.11 est-ce possible ?
Est comment le faire ?
Est si j'ai Windows sur mon mac faut-il mettre un antivirus ? Merci


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2009)

charli38 a dit:


> Salut, je suis nouveau sur le forum ^^ J'aimerai installer Windows sur mon Mac OS X 10.4.11 est-ce possible ?
> Est comment le faire ?
> Est si j'ai Windows sur mon mac faut-il mettre un antivirus ? Merci



Ce n'est pas le bon sujet ici.

Tu devrais faire une petite recherche sur le forum


----------



## jbgarbay (15 Janvier 2009)

Bon, je viens de tester GTA4 sur mon macbook unibody 2,4Ghz et c'est bien une catastrophe, un peu logique vous me direz...
m'enfin... tant que ça passe pour Counter Strike Source et deux trois autres jeux c'est quand même une machine correct pour jouer comparé au ancien macbook.


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2009)

jbgarbay a dit:


> Bon, je viens de tester GTA4 sur mon macbook unibody 2,4Ghz et c'est bien une catastrophe, un peu logique vous me direz...
> m'enfin... tant que ça passe pour Counter Strike Source et deux trois autres jeux c'est quand même une machine correct pour jouer comparé au ancien macbook.



C'est le portage de GTA4 la catatrophe, pas le macbook ...


----------



## Toumak (16 Janvier 2009)

Call of Duty - Worl at War marche parfaitement (tout à fond en 1280x800 avec GPU OC) sur mon MBP SR 2.4GHz 4GB ram 256MB 8600M GT sous Windows 7 beta 64bits !


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (17 Janvier 2009)

Toi tu va finir par grillé ta carte mére avec ta 8600M défectueuse....


----------



## jp16 (17 Janvier 2009)

Gta4 sur imac alu 2,66 CG 256 hd tourne correctement pour l avoir vu sur un phenom :mdr: 

Maintenant les rendus au minimum sauf la densite automobile parcequ il en faut des voitures pour jouer a ce jeu 

ca ne bugue pas ca reste fluide et les ombres finalement on sen passe tres bien 

Pzar contre il est conseille de passer par le gestionnaire de tache et de desactiver tout ce qui n est pas necessaire :lol: 

et des que je leve lavast il tourne bien donc virer son anti virus


----------



## j0kes (21 Janvier 2009)

Salut, demain je compte m'acheter ça, http://www.fnac.ch/produit_fiche.php?U=6&lang=fr&SKU=11316488 et je voulais savoir, si à l'aide de Paralels, j'arriverais à jouer à Alerte Rouge 3* SANS PROBLEME!*???

Merci les gars, Bisous


----------



## Toumak (21 Janvier 2009)

```
Config minimum : Windows XP/Vista, processeur 2,2 GHz (2,6 pour Vista), 1 Go de RAM, carte graphique 256 Mo GeForce 6800 ou Radeon X800 ou supérieure
```

donc surement pas avec Parallels.
Peut-être via bootcamp mais rien n'est moins sûr !


----------



## Toumak (21 Janvier 2009)

Vite fait une petite recherche et voici les résultats :
[YOUTUBE]vpVPSNr6hm8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cjNxRu-nhRY[/YOUTUBE]
Donc tu pourras y jouer sans soucis via bootcamp


----------



## j0kes (21 Janvier 2009)

Putain!Merci les gars! C'est nikel!

Par contre, pardonnez mon ignorance, mais entre Parallels et BootCamp qu'elle est la différence?


----------



## Toumak (21 Janvier 2009)

Parallels c'est de l'émulation. (en gros c'est un programme qui fait croire à windows qu'il parle directement à l'ordinateur)
Contrairement à Bootcamp où windows utilise directement et nativement les composants du mac.
Le premier engendre du coup une baisse des performances.
Plus d'infos dans la partie windows sur mac du foum


----------



## itako (23 Janvier 2009)

Au fait, Mirror's edge tourne niquel sur mon nouveau pro.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Petite question : Ou trouver de bons pilotes pour une ati x1600 sous windows ?
Merci.


----------



## Toumak (23 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> Au fait, Mirror's edge tourne niquel sur mon nouveau pro.



cool 

et sinon le jeu en lui-même ça donne quoi ?


----------



## itako (23 Janvier 2009)

Je suis au troisième épisode en même pas deux heures, moi je trouve ça sympa, un fps un peu peace, ça me semble répétitif mais je m'y sent à l'aise.
Bon effectivement j'ai bien l'impression qu'il est super rapide à finir.
Enfin ça change!


----------



## b3n_450r (24 Janvier 2009)

bonjour a tous,
j'ai une petite question 
Au final est ce que sa vaut le coup d'installer bootcamp pour jouer a gta ou autre jeu recent ? parce que il y'en a pour qui apparemment sa tourne bien et d'autre non donc voila je me pose la question ! et sinon quelqu'un a deja essayer toca race driver grid et des jeux recemment sorti la 9600 gt s'en sort bien ? 
merci


----------



## Toumak (24 Janvier 2009)

La 9600 des nouveaux MBP pourra faire tourner tous les jeux actuels.
Les derniers hits peut-être pas à fond (gta 4, crysis, ...) mais des jeux comme Toca ne devraient pas te poser de soucis


----------



## b3n_450r (24 Janvier 2009)

dac merci d'avoir repondu aussi rapidement
bon je pense que je vais installer boot camp et aprés mettre gta voir ce qu'il en ai niveau performance et je vous tiendrait au courant


----------



## Phoenix111 (24 Janvier 2009)

N'oublie pas d'installer le 2ème patch de GTA4 qui est sorti aujourd'hui.
Apparemment plus d'optimisation, de réglages et moins de problèmes...


----------



## delamelon (25 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à tous,

je voulais savoir s'il fallait mieux avoir une partition XP SP3 ou Vista SP1 pour jouer?
sachant que c'est juste pour jouer..

je pense que la logique voudrait que le XP bouffe moins de ressource mais est ce que le direct x 10 passe sous XP?! no lo se..

pour information je possède le dernier Macbook 2,4 avec 4go de ram.

merci a tous!


----------



## Toumak (25 Janvier 2009)

Non, pas de DX10 pour XP.
De toute façon celui-ci sera mieux pour jouer 
(de toute façon rêve pas, déjà tous les jeux DX9 ne tourneont pas à fond, alors pas la peine d'essayer DX10 = > passe directos à XP )


----------



## delamelon (25 Janvier 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> Non, pas de DX10 pour XP.
> De toute façon celui-ci sera mieux pour jouer
> (de toute façon rêve pas, déjà tous les jeux DX9 ne tourneont pas à fond, alors pas la peine d'essayer DX10 = > passe directos à XP )



merci, c'est bien ce que je pensais..
aller c'est partit pour une petite installe!

++


----------



## Fonkysponge (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché en vain sur ce forum un joueur qui aurait installé via bootcamp PES 2009 sur un mac book.

J'ai justement le macbook avec 2G de ram et en graphique j'ai une GMA X3100 à 144 mo de VRAM.

Est-ce assez pour jouer à PES 2009??? si non, y a-t-il une config alternative de PES qui permette de jouer sur le mac book?

Pleaaasse help me !!


----------



## Toumak (26 Janvier 2009)

Je pense malheureusement qu'il faut une vraie carte graphique.
Mais pour en être sûr, le plus simple est d'installer le jeu (si tu l'as) ou alors télécharger la démo por voir si ça tourne !


----------



## Fonkysponge (26 Janvier 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> Je pense malheureusement qu'il faut une vraie carte graphique.
> Mais pour en être sûr, le plus simple est d'installer le jeu (si tu l'as) ou alors télécharger la démo por voir si ça tourne !


 

Ok merci. 
Je vais tester. Je pense qu'il y a peu de chances que ca marche mais bon, qui ne tente rien....


----------



## b3n_450r (26 Janvier 2009)

bon j'ai installé gta et le patch ( le dernier )et en mettant en mode no restriction et norestmem .A ma grande surprise sa tourne bien je suis a la resolution juste en dessous de la resolution native de l'ecran , texture en moyen et tout le reste en tres elevé et max 
et je suis a 30 fps donc sa tourne bien sa lague pas .
donc le portage et peut etre pas si mauvais que sa en fin de compte , pour ce qui est des drivers j'ai pris ce donné par un membre du forum la ou il y'avaut une manip a faire pour que celui ci reconaisse la 9600
aprés j'ai une autre question sous boot camp la carte est bridée a 256 mo dedié et j'ai vu qu'avec turbo cache (en activant ou desactivant je ne sait plus ) on pouvait recuperer les 512 , et quelqun avait posté un site avec un tuto mais je le retrouve plus , donc si quelqun la sous la main !! mercii


----------



## sosodu38610 (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis en possession d'un Imac (Power Book G4) Il est trés bonne état et fonctionne très bien. Je trouve les Macs très bien mais le seul et unique problème à mes yeux, et vous l'avez sûrement constater est qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de jeux et boot camp m'interesse pour cela. J'ai le système léopard, qui inclue Boot Camp mais je ne sais pas comment le faire fonctionner d'après les informations d'Apple il fudrait une liscence Windows XP pour pouvoir naviguer sur PC et donc jouer aux jeux PC. Je compte sur tous les lecteurs de ce message pour me donner de l'aide, merci à tous de votre attention. si certaine personne souhaiteraient m'envoyer leurs réponses directement sur mail mon e-mail est le suivant:sosodu38610@hotmail.fr cela m'arrangerai si cela était fait par e-mail. Et merci d'avance pour la personne qui me répondra.


----------



## Toumak (31 Janvier 2009)

Salut !
Donne nous précisément ta configuration.
Mais sache que si tu as un Mac PowerPC (comme les powerbook g4), il est impossible d'y installer windows via bootcamp.
Celui-ci ne marche qu'avec les mac intel !


----------



## sosodu38610 (31 Janvier 2009)

Désolé je m'y connaît pas vraiement en informatique et je ne sais pas ce que c'est que la configuration mais en effet mon mac est un power book G4 donc bootcamp ne marchera pas et merci de ta réponse.


----------



## sydney-andre (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Pro Yearly 2008 8 cores, 2,8Gz, 8Go de RAM, 4To en interne. Avec Boot Camp j'ai installé Vista sur le 4eme disque.....et ça rame mechament. La cause: Vista ne peut gerer plus de 3 Go de mémoire vive. Je ne joue pas et je travaille avec des logiciels de montage vidéo. Sur mon portable SONY dual core Peryn 8300 Adobe Première pro est beaucoup plus rapide; les autres softs le sont aussi. Vous voulez un conseil: montez la version béta de Windows-7. Mais ne le dites pas à Apple, là vous verrez la différence......Evitez absolument la version 64 bits de Windows-7.

Anonyme sur ce coup là


----------



## discolan (3 Février 2009)

sydney-andre a dit:


> La cause: Vista ne peut gerer plus de 3 Go de mémoire vive.


Je crois que tu fais erreur. XP 32 bits ne gére pas au dessus de 3,25 Go de ram (si tu en as 4). Le reste étant alloué aux périphériques, par exemple la fonction turbo cache de la carte graphique (reconnue comme une 512 alors que c'est une 128).
Vista 64 et XP 64 gérent bien au dessus de 4 Go de ram.
Vista 32 service pack 1 ne gére pas les 4 Go de ram mais il affiche 4 Go (M$ a changé l'affichage, pour afficher le nombre de Go installés et non utilisés).
Tu peux par une modif' utiliser la totalité de 4 Go de ram sur un 32 bits mais c'est en changeant la valeur d'adressage (avec tous les problèmes de compatibilité avec tes périphériques, surtout utile pour les serveurs).



sydney-andre a dit:


> *Je ne joue pas* et je travaille avec des logiciels de montage vidéo.


titre du topic : *Les jeux PC sur Mac (Bootcamp)*


----------



## Lujluj (4 Février 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je suis depuis peu l'heureux possesseur d'un iMac 24" - 3.06 Ghz - 4 Go et je découvre Leopard et Bootcamp  (Je suis encore en 10.4 au boulot et j'étais en 10.3 chez moi)
Je suis un joueur occasionnel et je possède COD4 (Mac) et j'ai constaté que le jeu solo est fluide avec tout au max mais qu'en en mode Multiplayer ça saccade. Pouvez vous m'expliquer pourquoi ?(connexion ?) 

Je souhaiterai jouer (occasionnellement) à BF2 (online) et je me suis donc procuré XP PRO SP2 ainsi qu'un joystick Logitech 3d extreme.
J'aurais besoin de conseils pour la partion de mon disque : FAT ou NTFS ? car j'ai lu que le NTFS était plus stable mais qu'il ne permettait pas d'écrire sur la partition PC depuis OSX c'est ça ?
Je pense que BF2 tournera sans problème sur mon iMac mais je voulais avoir quelques retours d'expériences ?

HS : J'ai vu que BF3 était en cours de développement et qu'il était annoncé en version PC & Mac  celà veut-il dire que la ludothèque Mac va enfin finir par suivre celle des PC ?

Désolé pour ce premier post un peu long et cette pluie de questions

Merci à vous


----------



## Toumak (4 Février 2009)

Bienvenur sur MacGé 
Belle machine ! 
Pour Cod4, c'est bien connu et propre au jeu, sous windows ou OS X.
Le mode multi demande beucoup plus de ressources que le mode solo.
Fais une petite recherche si tu veux trouver les raisons de ce comportement.
Pour BF2, aucun soucis  
il tournera à fond les ballonds 
Et je t'avouerais que j'attends le 3 avec grande impatience !
Sinon je te conseille d'utiliser le ntfs.


----------



## Lujluj (4 Février 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> Bienvenur sur MacGé
> Belle machine !
> Pour Cod4, c'est bien connu et propre au jeu, sous windows ou OS X.
> Le mode multi demande beucoup plus de ressources que le mode solo.
> ...



Merci Toumak pour ton accueil et tes réponses/conseils éclairs  

Oui c'est en effet une belle machine  cependant j'ai quelques désillusions :
 imovie est BEAUCOUP plus limité que les version précédente  sans doute pour ne pas faire de l'ombre à Finalcut :mouais: Je trouve ça assez moyen comme méthode !
 l'écran brillant = trop de reflets c'est pas top quand il y a du soleil mais bon 

A part ça c'est que du bonheur, ça change la vie (faut dire que j'étais sur un ibook G4 at home) je ne regrette pas d'avoir cassé ma tirelire


----------



## b3n_450r (4 Février 2009)

bon je vient apporter une petite contribution

aujourd'huis essais de burnout paradise , et bien bilan : sa fait plaisir de voir un jeu aussi bien optimisé pour pc , aucun lag aucun retour sous windows , niveau reglage tout a fond (sauf ssao)en resolution native et c'est tres joli graphiquement , bref une excellente surprise


----------



## Lujluj (5 Février 2009)

b3n_450r a dit:


> bon je vient apporter une petite contribution
> 
> aujourd'huis essais de burnout paradise , et bien bilan : sa fait plaisir de voir un jeu aussi bien optimisé pour pc , aucun lag aucun retour sous windows , niveau reglage tout a fond (sauf ssao)en resolution native et c'est tres joli graphiquement , bref une excellente surprise



Tu as quoi comme machine/config ?


----------



## b3n_450r (5 Février 2009)

a pardon j'ai oublier de preciser , c'est un mbp unibody 2.4 ghz 2 go ram


----------



## Lujluj (9 Février 2009)

b3n_450r a dit:


> a pardon j'ai oublier de preciser , c'est un mbp unibody 2.4 ghz 2 go ram



Merci de la précision

J'ai installé Battlefield2 et c'est vrai que ça marche très bien (pas étonnant pour un jeu de 2005 me direz-vous !) J'ai juste un problème au niveau du clavier : impossible de taper les chiffres 2 et 7 dans le jeu alors que dans les autres appli windows j'y arrive avec shift+é.
Ces chiffres étant bien utiles pour se connecter directement à un serveur par l'IP :mouais:  

Des idées ?

Merci

PS : j'ai également installé "Teamspeak" qui permet de dialoguer avec vos coéquipiers dans et en dehors du jeu.
Après quelques problèmes de configuration du micro de mon casque j'ai finalement réussi à le faire fonctionner -> cocher "ampli micro"


----------



## eFraid (12 Février 2009)

Salut à Tous. je viens juste de terminer Need4Speed Undercover sur iMac 3.06 / 4Go / SP3. Un vrai régal, d'un réalisme fou. Je me suis acheté pour l'occase une manette à moins de 10  à la Fnac qui permet aussi de faire tourner Lego batman en version "Grand Spectacle" pour le Djeuns de la maison  Totalement compatible Mac et PC sans drivers.

En règle générale, l'ensemble des jeux que j'ai essayé sur cet iMac tourne à fond.

Prochain investissement, DAWN of War 2 qui sort le 20 février, je crois.

Après tout j'en ai marre d'attendre StarCraft et Diablo. Ils ont très sympas chez Blizzard, mais là c'est devenu trop long, beaucoup trop long. On ne peut plus faire baver les joueurs pendant plus de deux ans simplement avec des trailers. Pendant ce temps, d'autres sociétés développent des dizaines de jeux, sans avoir les moyens quasiment illimités de Blizzard.

Cela-dit, quand Starcreft et surtout Diablo sortiront, je prendrai plutôt la version PC que la version MAC. Les jeux, quoi qu'on en dise, c'est plutôt fait pour tourner sous windows ou sur console.

++


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (12 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai mi parallels 4 avec windows XP pro sur mon MacBookPro 2 GHz Intel Core Duo, 2 Gb

J'ai ensuite mis Flight Simulator 2004, et avec le tableau de bord du Boeing 737-400 j'ai une image fantome qui viens (duplicata d'une image) si je quitte la fenêtre de cette image, elle  quitte, mais si je reclique par exemple sur le GPS , il me viens aussi deux images, et ainsi de suite.

Une solution ??

Merci


----------



## uniquemarine (20 Février 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis depuis peu (novembre tout de même)l'heureuse détentrice de mon mbp unibody. 
J'ai un sérieux problème (j'ai d'ailleurs vu que vous en parliez mais sans trouver de solutions). 
Je travail avec mes logiciels sous mac mais je joue bcp à l'aide de bootcamp 2.0 sur un jeu windows only.

Au bout d'un moment : ecran noir. Le jeu continue à défiler, et, au bout d'un moment reboot de la machine avec recherche erreur....

C'est horriblement agacant surtout que ca peut le faire 8 fois de suite. Au prix de cette machine je me dis que tout doit être impec quand même.

Si quelqu'un a une solution.... je serait plus que ravie.

Merci de votre attention

Et vive mac^^

Bonne soirée


----------



## Toumak (20 Février 2009)

c'est pas la machine qui foire, mais windows ... vu que ce problème tu l'as sous windows et pas sous os x 

C'est peut-être du au driver de la carte graphique.
Le mieux serait de virer le driver actuel, passer un coup de balai avec Driver Cleaner en mode sans échec, et installer les derniers drivers (ceux d'apple ne sont jamais à jour)


----------



## eFraid (21 Février 2009)

Bien, chose promise....

Nous sommes donc le 20 et je viens d'offrir à mon iMac (3.06) le tant attendu *Dawn of War II*. J'ai essayé, et c'est royal  Pour tout ceux qui aiment les STR mais que l'ambiance 2e guerre mondiale commençait à lasser, voici le nouvel opus de Warhammer 40.000 qui tient toutes ses promesses. 

Un subtil mélange de Company of Heroes et de W4K Soulstorm, plus tactique, très nerveux mais beaucoup moins bourrin.

En résumé, c'est LE jeu !

Je faisais juste un bref passage pour signaler ici que sur un mac récent, ça tourne très bien. Seule contrainte, les 512 Mo de Vram indispensables à l'install et à la beauté du jeu.

Ca se passe par ici

++


----------



## slurp236 (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour

 Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais me confirmer qu'unreal tournament 2004 fonctionne correctement sous bootcamp ?

 Merci d'avance


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2009)

Pkoi faire : UT2k4 existe en UB ?


----------



## poissonfree (21 Février 2009)

Je désespère  
Impossible de faire tourner Moto Racer sous win95, win98 et XP sous Parallels Desktop 4 / VMware 2 ainsi que sous CrossOver Game. 
Je suis sous Tiger 10.4.11 et je n'ai pas installé ni envie d'installer BootCamp. 

J'adore ce jeu de moto. 
J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas eu de portage Mac  

Si vous avez une idée pour que je puisse y rejouer ça serait sympa


----------



## DeepDark (21 Février 2009)

Tu es sous Tiger, même si tu le voulais tu ne pourrais pas utiliser bootcamp, la version bêta ayant expiré...

Et je ne vois aucune autre solution...


----------



## netgui (24 Février 2009)

J'ai un Mac Book Pro sur lequel tourne Windows XP SP2 via Bootcamp (et Parallels en prime)

J'ai installé des jeux (par exemple Virtua Tennis 3 ou PES) mais lorsque je les lance, j'ai un écran noir quelques secondes puis je reviens sur le bureau XP. Rien ne se passe en résumé, impossible de lancer ces jeux.

Qqn à t"il une solution ? Est-ce un souci avec Direct X ? dois-je faire un update de qqch ?
merci pour votre aide (et désolé si la question a déjà été posée, je n'ai rien trouvé en recherchant)


----------



## slurp236 (24 Février 2009)

En UB  

Je viens de voir qu'il existe sur mac mais bon ça m'évite de devoir le racheter.

 Est ce que les joueurs de la version  mac  jouent sur les meme serveurs que les joueurs pc par contre ?

 En tout cas ça fonctionne nikel sur bootcamp avec vista


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2009)

UB = Universal Binaries 

Et oui, les serveurs sont les mêmes, accessibles à partir d'un PC, d'un Mac OSX ou d'un Mac "Ouinedozed".


----------



## slurp236 (24 Février 2009)

Wouoooo , je me serais pas douté que ça soit possible  

Mais c'est plus que pratique.

 Je vais m'enpresser de l'installer sur mac os,ça fera toujours du temps en moins que j'aurais a passer sur vista  

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## V3n0m60 (24 Février 2009)

Hello!
Quelle est la version de ton MBP?
As tu mis les drivers bootcamp fournis avec le DVD de léopard? 
Ou as tu mis a jours les drivers de la CG de ton MBP? (via laptopvideo2go)
Sinon essaies de passer direct X en 10 (c'est faisable pour XP). Mais VT3 ou PES ne sont pas des jeux qui demande un direct X 10 en tout cas, un 9c suffirait déjà... regarde dans tes paramètres systèmes.


----------



## netgui (24 Février 2009)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Hello!
> Quelle est la version de ton MBP?
> As tu mis les drivers bootcamp fournis avec le DVD de léopard?
> Ou as tu mis a jours les drivers de la CG de ton MBP? (via laptopvideo2go)
> Sinon essaies de passer direct X en 10 (c'est faisable pour XP). Mais ce ne sont pas des jeux qui demande un direct X 10 en tout cas, un 9c suffirait déjà... regarde dans tes paramètres systèmes.



Meci pour tes questions 

Mon MBP c'est celui de l'avant-dernière génération, il a quelques mois donc.
Oui j'ai utilisé les drivers bootcamp pour un paramétrage par défaut. J'ai rien tenté d'exotique. Je peux essayer de faire une MaJ des drivers de la CG, c'est un bonconseil, merci pour le lien.
Et ok je vais tenter un directX 10 aussi si ça ne fonctionne pas.
PS : on voit ça ou dans les pram système sur Pc ?


----------



## V3n0m60 (24 Février 2009)

Alors je te conseil de regarder dans le panneau de config d'XP et de chercher les réglages de ta CG (pour moi c'était dans le panneau Nvidia de la 9600). 
Passe sur le site nvidia pour voir quel driver tu dois mettre à jour et ensuite télécharge le sur le site que je t'es passé ainsi que le fichier modded INF que tu devras mettre dans le dossier que tu auras extrait. C'est assez bien expliqué Ici

Edit: plus simple pour connaitre ton direct x : il suffit de cliquer sur Démarrer, puis Exécuter et de saisir la commande suivante : 
dxdiag

(trouvé via google)


----------



## slurp236 (24 Février 2009)

Sinon est ce que vous pouvez me dire si il est possible d'installer les catalyse control center pour avoir un accés plus pointus aux réglages graphique ?

 Ca me permettrais d'activer l'anti aliasing par exemple.

 Mais je pense que les ccc sont liés aux drivers ati et comme on est pas supposés censé les installer...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Je me suis acheté pour l'occase une manette à moins de 10  à la Fnac



Fonctionne sous OSX et / ou Ouindedôze ?


----------



## eFraid (24 Février 2009)

Les deux. Et sans drivers en plus, même sur windows.


----------



## poissonfree (25 Février 2009)

Merci quand même


----------



## gautik94 (26 Février 2009)

bonjour, j'aimerais vraiment bcp acquérir gta4, mais pour cela, il faut passer sur window.

J'aimerais vos conseil:
Quelle version de windows acheter.
Si gta4 fonctionnera sur mon imac Dernière génération (le plus bas de la gamme).
Combien cela me coûtera en tout,
vaut il mieux attendre la version mac (qui a mon avis ne viendra jamais)
quel pépin je risque de rencontrer en étant sur window sur mon imac ?

merci infiniment.


----------



## joelapieuvre (27 Février 2009)

Pour windows la question ne se pose meme plus il faut choisir xp (surtout pour jouer) tout le monde te le dira.
Ensuite ton pour faire tourner GTAIV il faut une bete de course mais bon tu peux toujours essayer mais il faut savoir que sur ordi les jeu est bourré de bug ce qui risque d'etre frustrant en gros c'est compliqué de savoir si ca va tourner
Pour ce qui est de GTAIV sur mac tu peux laisser tomber. Sinon tu risque de rencontrer sous windows les problemes de PC genre virus et tt. Sinon l'installation est super simple.
Une petite recherche te permettra que GTA4 on super souvent était abordé ici.


----------



## gautik94 (27 Février 2009)

merci bcp.
existe il un jeu d'aviation gratuit fonctionnant avec mon joystick ? heir j'ai essayer la demo de warbird, j'ai été déçu.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

GTA IV ne passera pas sur ton imac , le GPU est pas assez puissant.


----------



## gautik94 (28 Février 2009)

dommage, autant s'acheter un xboite quoi !


----------



## JhonB (5 Mars 2009)

Apres avoir lu la plupart des posts, je trouve pas la réponse a ma question, mais je suis en cours, j'ai pt trop lu entre les lignes...  J'ai un petit soucis, je suis sous macbook pro 2.8 Ghz et sous bootcamp, il chauffe vachement fort et les ventillos tournent vachement vite quand je joue a farcry, la température est vachement elevée, je pourrais cuire un oeuf.

Il chauffe fortement sous bootcamp meme avec de simples petites applications, pas qu'avec les jeux... Il y a t - il une solution?

Merci !


----------



## delamelon (5 Mars 2009)

gautik94 a dit:


> bonjour, j'aimerais vraiment bcp acquérir gta4, mais pour cela, il faut passer sur window.
> 
> J'aimerais vos conseil:
> Quelle version de windows acheter.
> ...



salut à toi!

moi sur mon macbook 2,4 avec XP SP3 le jeu passe.. mais c'est vrai que j'a l'ai déjà fini sur PS3 donc j'y rejoue juste pour le fun!
mais de la à découvrir le jeu en 800x600 avec les détails tous sur "low".. c'est plutôt moyen!

je te conseil plutôt de rejoué a San Andreas qui est deja sur Mac!


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

delamelon a dit:


> salut à toi!
> 
> moi sur mon macbook 2,4 avec XP SP3 le jeu passe.. mais c'est vrai que j'a l'ai déjà fini sur PS3 donc j'y rejoue juste pour le fun!
> mais de la à découvrir le jeu en 800x600 avec les détails tous sur "low".. c'est plutôt moyen!
> ...



Le jeu passe sur un MacBook _non pro_ ? J'aurais pas cru.


----------



## delamelon (5 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Le jeu passe sur un MacBook _non pro_ ? J'aurais pas cru.



ben ouais sur un macbook alu avec 9400 et 2go de ram! mais bon niveau graphisme à ce niveau c'est plus un vice city qu'un GTA 4


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (6 Mars 2009)

Hello à tous,

Tout comme eFraid, je me suis offert Dawn of War 2, contrairement à lui, le mien fonctionne pas aussi bien.

Malgré "ma formule 1" (iMac 2,8 ghz, 4 go Ram, nvidia 512) les conflits avec la CG semble en être la cause.

Je suis passé "chez Nvidia" pour les pilotes ; d'après le scan "maison" je n'ai pas besoin de pilotes. Mais le jeu n'est pas stable pour autant.

(d'ailleurs j'en profite pour dire que le systeme d'installaion et de configuration des profils joueurs ; ben c'est à chi@&*, plus lourd ça existe pas, ils ont "fumé" chez relic)

D'après ce que j'ai lu plus haut, il y aurait une astuce pour installer les pilotes.

Est-ce qu'il faut lancer l'installation des nouveaux pilotes "normalement" ou bien comme ce qui est préconisé plus haut, faire du manuel.

Pas simple, tout ça :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (6 Mars 2009)

Pour être sûr que des vieux fichiers de vieux pilotes n'entrent pas en conflit avec les nouveaux, il faut faire une désinstallation complète et propre.

Voici la marche à suivre :
Installer Driver Cleaner (gratuit)
désinstaller les drivers nvidia 
redémarrer et mode sans échec et là lancer Driver Cleaner et effacer tous les fichiers nvidia avec lui
redémarrer et enfin installer les nouveaux drivers via une method "have disk" (plus d'infos sur laptopvideo2go)


----------



## iLee (7 Mars 2009)

Toumak! Je craque; j'ai besoin de ton aide! 

Je viens de m'acheter le Macbook Pro Unibody avec 9600M GT 256Mo (l'actuel entrée de gamme) GTA 4 marche mais il estime que je ne peux pas dépasser la résolution 800x600. J'ai donc fais la manip pour pouvoir changer la résolution (raccourci avec -norestrictions). Ca marche plus ou moins...

Là où j'ai besoin de toi, c'est pour les drivers les plus adaptés et compatibles avec ma carte (.INF à modifier?) Plus je cherche plus il y a de nouveaux eleements qui m'embrouille encore plus! 

Donc; 

  - Comment connaitre le driver actuellement utilisé? Et si pas bon; Driver laptop2go le plus adapté? J'ai regardé ton lien pour modifier un .INF mais je m'y perd.. :s
  - Faut il mettre à jour le "Forceware"? :S (Alors là je ne sais même pas à quoi ca correspond!) d'après le control panel de Nvidia  c'est la version 177.56 que j'ai. 


En attendant d'avoir ton aide.. (si si j'y tiens! ) Je vais installer DirectX 10 (je suis apparement au 9.0c)

Merci!


----------



## eFraid (7 Mars 2009)

Moi, pour avoir les bon drivers j'ai fait très simple. J'ai téléchargé un "gadget" (mouarf ) nVidia qui s'installe sur le volet à droite, sous Vista. Ça détecte automatiquement la carte graphique et ça propose les drivers àa DL, soit officiels, soit beta. J'ai installé et le tour est joué.

Je viens de me retenter un UT3, ça déménage dur =)

J'ai réglé la carte (8800 GS) sur les valeurs suivantes avec nVidia system tools :

Core : 600
Mem : 920
Shader : 1520

Rien ne plante et la température ne dépasse pas les 71°

ça a l'air de bien tenir pour des perfs qui déboitent.


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2009)

@iLee :
pour connaître la version du driver, il faut aller dans la gestion des périphériques, afficher les propriétés de la carte graphique et sous l'onglet driver, dis moi ce qu'il est marqué à côté de version.

Pour le moment les mieux selon moi sont les 185.20.
Mais avant de les installer pour être sûr que ça ne bug pas (gta 4 est très capricieux avec les drivers) il faudra faire un nettoyage complet (le déinstalleur de nvidia laisse toujours quelques fichiers)

Je t'expliquerai comment faire une fois que tu m'auras donné le numéro de version du driver actuellement installé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Salut , juste pour dire que test drive unlimited fonctionne au minimum sur mon MacBook Pro avec une x1600.
Il est fluide mais avec les details et la résolution au plus bas.


----------



## iLee (7 Mars 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> @iLee :
> pour connaître la version du driver, il faut aller dans la gestion des périphériques, afficher les propriétés de la carte graphique et sous l'onglet driver, dis moi ce qu'il est marqué à côté de version.
> 
> Pour le moment les mieux selon moi sont les 185.20.
> ...



Bonjour! 
Dans le Device Manager/Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT/Driver properties j'ai Driver version : 6.14.11.7756

J'avais lu ailleurs que la 185.20 avait des problèmes avec cette carte?


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2009)

iLee a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Dans le Device Manager/Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT/Driver properties j'ai Driver version : 6.14.11.7756
> 
> J'avais lu ailleurs que la 185.20 avait des problèmes avec cette carte?



Ce sont les drivers que tu as installé via bootcamp ? ceux livrés par Apple ?


----------



## iLee (7 Mars 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> Ce sont les drivers que tu as installé via bootcamp ? ceux livrés par Apple ?



Yep. 

J'ai tenté d'autres installlation de drivers, mais à chaque fois j'ai un "on ne reconnait pas la carte graphique, on ne peut rien installer"


----------



## delamelon (7 Mars 2009)

iLee a dit:


> Yep.
> 
> J'ai tenté d'autres installlation de drivers, mais à chaque fois j'ai un "on ne reconnait pas la carte graphique, on ne peut rien installer"



je suis dans le même cas que toi iLee.. j'ai même déjà essayé de mettre a jour avec la 185.20 en ajoutant le .INF en manuel après.. et rien n'y fait en méthode automatique ou manuel c'est toujours le même message d'erreur.. impossible d'installer les pilotes!

on compte sur toi Toumak


----------



## Hashashin (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour installer les derniers drivers NVidia:
http://www.driverheaven.net/nvmodtool.php

ATI:
http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php


Ca marche nickel
J'ai installé les derniers drivers ATI sur mon mac pro (earlier 2008) avec une Radeon HD 2600XT


----------



## iLee (7 Mars 2009)

Il faut que ce soit le driver officiel ou est ce que ca marche également avec le driver de laptop2go?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Normalement , ça marche aussi avec des drivers non officiels...


----------



## iLee (7 Mars 2009)

Je viens de faire le test avec le driver officiel 179.48.

Je récupère le driver chez Nvidia, décompresse le tout, stop l'installation, modifie avec ton programme et tente à nouveau l'installation depuis le setup du dossier modifié. La procédure prend plus longtemps (il à l'air de chercher pendant un moment) puis à nouveau le message d'erreur...

Je vais réessayer avec le driver non officiel 185.20. 

Mais je comprend pas pourquoi il ne trouve rien pour la carte. C'est pas comme si j'utilisais les driver Nvidia sur une ATI! Nvidia ne reconnait et n'a rien pour ses propres cartes??


EDIT: Pareil avec le driver 185.20. Refuse d'installer!
petite question.. il y a bien un directx 10 pour XP? :s J'arrive pas à comprendre si c'est la 9.0c qu'on appelle 10 sur XP! 

Autre question: même avec la command line -norestrictions, GTA 4 ne me laisse pas monter beaucoup plus les réglages! C'est normal docteurs?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Je crois que direct x10 n'existe que sous vista..


----------



## iLee (7 Mars 2009)

Ok je viens d'essayer avec d'autres drivers plus anciens (180.48) marche pas non plus! Je peux absolument pas changer les drivers d'origines ou quoi? Quelqu'un avec un Macbook Pro unibody à déjà réussi?


----------



## V3n0m60 (8 Mars 2009)

Oui, j'ai réussi a installer les derniers drivers Nvidia ainsi que direct X 10 sur un Windows XP SP3 sur un MBP Unibody 2.4,2Go et j'ai pu jouer à GTA IV sans problème.
Voici ma démarche: J'ai consulté le driver le plus récent pour le MBP sur le site Nvidia (avec leur analyse), puis j'ai été le récuperer sur le site laptopvideo2go.com ainsi que le fichier modifié .INF. Il faut extraire ton driver puis déplacer le fichier modifier iNF à l'interieur du dossier extrait.  Tout est clairement expliqué sur cette page ICI.
Pour DX10 (c'est bien la 10 et non la 9c comme tu dis), j'ai cherché la version la plus stable et la plus récente sur le net pour XP et ça passe très bien.
Ensuite suffit de rajouter en effet norestrictions dans la cible du raccourcis pour GTA avec un fichier commandline.txt dans le dossier principal de GTA avec t'es options graphiques  comme expliqué LA.
Bon courage


----------



## greggorynque (8 Mars 2009)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai réussi a installer les derniers drivers Nvidia ainsi que *direct X 9* sur un Windows XP SP3 sur un MBP Unibody 2.4,2Go et j'ai pu jouer à GTA IV sans problème.



corrigé

Que l'installation du package piraté de directX10 se soit déroulée sans encombre, peux etre, mais NON tu n'as pas directX10 sur ton ordinateur car cette librairie n'est fonctionnelle QUE SOUS VITA !! 

D'ailleurs les développeurs de ce package ont calmé le jeu quand ils ont vu le nombre de bugs que proposaient leur merdouille...
Dans certains jeux, des tweaks permettent d'activer certaines options réservées à vista et avec le matos directX10 mais qui n'utilisent pas ces librairies (exemple crysis)

En gros que certains effets de qualité soient bloqués sous XP alors qu'il pourraient s'afficher, ne signifie pas que XP peut afficher tous les elements reservés à vista, certains etant en directX10...

Et de toute facon vos cartes graphiques de mac ne permettent pas de profiter de DX10, les 8600 et 9600, ayant deja suffisament de mal a afficher les derniers jeux de facon fluide, avec tos les details à fond en reslution native...


----------



## iLee (8 Mars 2009)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai réussi a installer les derniers drivers Nvidia ainsi que direct X 10 sur un Windows XP SP3 sur un MBP Unibody 2.4,2Go et j'ai pu jouer à GTA IV sans problème.
> Voici ma démarche: J'ai consulté le driver le plus récent pour le MBP sur le site Nvidia (avec leur analyse), puis j'ai été le récuperer sur le site laptopvideo2go.com ainsi que le fichier modifié .INF. Il faut extraire ton driver puis déplacer le fichier modifier iNF à l'interieur du dossier extrait.  Tout est clairement expliqué sur cette page ICI.
> Pour DX10 (c'est bien la 10 et non la 9c comme tu dis), j'ai cherché la version la plus stable et la plus récente sur le net pour XP et ça passe très bien.
> Ensuite suffit de rajouter en effet norestrictions dans la cible du raccourcis pour GTA avec un fichier commandline.txt dans le dossier principal de GTA avec t'es options graphiques  comme expliqué LA.
> Bon courage



Aaah!  Tu me redonnes espoir! Donc c'est moi qui suit pas doué! (Et windows qui me casse les c****les) 

J'essaie à nouveau tout ça... 

Pour Direct X 10 c'est bien ce que j'avais crus comprendre. Mais il n'y a pas une bidouille windowsienne pour l'installer quand même?


----------



## V3n0m60 (8 Mars 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> corrigé
> 
> Que l'installation du package directX10 se soit déroulée sans encombre, peux etre, mais NON tu n'as pas directX10 sur ton ordinateur car cette librairie n'est fonctionnelle QUE SOUS VITA !!


Possible, en tout cas il n'y a pas de conflit et ça me va pour l'instant 
PS: iLee tiens nous au courant


----------



## sclicer (8 Mars 2009)

Hello
Voilà j'envisage de réinstaller bootcamp pour quelque jeux.
Je possède un imac 24",2,4ghz et ATI HD2600pro (du moins c'est marqué HD2600 dans "à propos du mac" mais je suis sûr que non:/)ainsi que 4go de ram.
Bref j'aurais voulu savoir en quelle qualité et définition puis-je espérer faire tourné Dawn of War II et Empire :Total war et pour finir PES2009/FIFA09 .
Dans un autre esprit j'aimerais bien faire tourner GTAIV, mais celui-ci doit être trop gourmand non ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Pour gta IV 
J'ai vu une video [YOUTUBE]uonnxspKaqM[/YOUTUBE]

Il fonctionne bien mais au minimum


----------



## iLee (8 Mars 2009)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Possible, en tout cas il n'y a pas de conflit et ça me va pour l'instant
> PS: iLee tiens nous au courant



 Drivers mis à jour! Pfffiou ce fut compliqué tout ça! J'ai installé le 179.48... Tu utilises une version plus récente encore? (185.20 ? ) 

Petit tour sous GTA 4: ok je peux maintenant reglé à volonté les réglages graphiques! Problème: (que j'avais déjà eu avant d'ailleur donc ce n'est pas du au driver) j'ai des problèmes de textures manquantes... 

Tu as mis quoi comme réglages toi? Résolution de l'écran? Qualité texture? Qualité détails? ..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Ilie : Tu peux mettre en 640X480 ?


----------



## V3n0m60 (8 Mars 2009)

Pour les drivers je ne sais plus, ceux que le site Nvidia me conseiller lors de l'analyse et pour les réglages je suis sur une résolution un petit peu inférieur de la native c à d 1280 * 800 ou un truc du genre avec tout en moyen ou élevé et j'ai baissé pas mal la densité de circulation, l'ombre etc. Dès que je repasse sous win je te donnerai tout ça plus précisément si tu veux. A toi de faire les tests sur ta machine afin de voir la configuration la plus adaptée


----------



## JhonB (8 Mars 2009)

JhonB a dit:


> Apres avoir lu la plupart des posts, je trouve pas la réponse a ma question, mais je suis en cours, j'ai pt trop lu entre les lignes...  J'ai un petit soucis, je suis sous macbook pro 2.8 Ghz et sous bootcamp, il chauffe vachement fort et les ventillos tournent vachement vite quand je joue a farcry, la température est vachement elevée, je pourrais cuire un oeuf.
> 
> Il chauffe fortement sous bootcamp meme avec de simples petites applications, pas qu'avec les jeux... Il y a t - il une solution?
> 
> Merci !



Personne?


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mars 2009)

S'il chauffe quand tu n'utilises que des petites applis, essaie de regarder le gestionnaire des tâches pour voir ce qui fait le proco d'affole.


----------



## iLee (8 Mars 2009)

@JhonB: Je n'ai pas le modèle 2,8Ghz, mais dans mon cas il se met à souffler que lorsque je joue à un jeu gourmant, et encore la température n'est pas extrème! Il n'y aurait pas une petite application du style de SMCFanControl pour Windows pour obliger tes ventilateurs à tourner plus vite et plus tôt (histoire de ne pas attendre qu'il soit bouillant pour se refroidir) ? Enfin ca ne reste qu'une solution provisoire...

@etienne000: euh... la limite est à 800x600 si je ne me trompe pas.. pourquoi une résolution si basse? 
J'ai mis le jeu en 1280x800, texture: medium, detail: highest, densité de circulation à 10. 
Avec cette config le jeu est fluide mais ça m'arrive d'avoir les texture qui saute à certains endroits. 
Sinon c'est très aliasé, et les dégradés des ombres sont assez moches!

Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'à part les textures qui disparaissent, il n'y a aucuns ralentissements! Normallement qu'on on pousse trop dans les réglages, l'ordi ne suit plus et les FPS chuttent. Donc c'est un bug du jeu ou c'est le jeu qui décide de compenser la demande en supprimant les textures?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Car avec ma x1600...


----------



## sclicer (9 Mars 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Hello
> Voilà j'envisage de réinstaller bootcamp pour quelque jeux.
> Je possède un imac 24",2,4ghz et ATI HD2600pro (du moins c'est marqué HD2600 dans "à propos du mac" mais je suis sûr que non:/)ainsi que 4go de ram.
> Bref j'aurais voulu savoir en quelle qualité et définition puis-je espérer faire tourné Dawn of War II et Empire :Total war et pour finir PES2009/FIFA09 .
> ...



Un avis ?


----------



## eFraid (9 Mars 2009)

Salut Slicer. J'ai un copain qui tourne avec un iMac 20" blanc et une x1600 (max), bref, un truc d'époque quand même. Pourtant il joue à DoW2 et ne semble pas se plaindre du tout, donc tu peux y a aller. Le jeux vaut bien son investissement. En ce moment on teste la partie réseau avec des copains, et c'est plutôt très marrant, très nerveux comme jeu. Pas des parties interminables de 8 heures.

Empire Total War, j'ai testé (iMac 3,06 - 8800GS - 4 Go - Vista SP1) avec la démo depuis Steam. Graphiquement ça arrache sa tongue, mais c'est trop "stratégie de papa" pour moi. Je l'ai donc effacé dans la minute.

Le problème de Dow2 c'est qu'il n'y a pas de démo sur le site. Peut-être en passant par Steam. Auquel cas, commence par installer Steam.


----------



## sclicer (10 Mars 2009)

Merci je vais voir avec dow2.
En faîte je pose toutes  ces questions pour voir si ça vaut le coup d'installer xp ( pas pour qu'un jeu).
Pour Empire tu l'a testé avec une CG plus puissante que la mienne, tu t e souviens dans quelle qualité et définition tu tournais ?Pour que je puisse extrapoler sur ma HD2600


----------



## spitiz (11 Mars 2009)

J'ai une petite question:

Je viens d'acheter le macbook alu, celui de 2ghz, et j'ai installer le jeu WOW.

Lorsque je joue, le ventilateur fait du bruit et dc chauffe donc j'aurais aimé savoir si c'est mauvais signe, si ce cela abime mon macbook?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (11 Mars 2009)

spitiz a dit:


> J'ai une petite question:
> 
> Je viens d'acheter le macbook alu, celui de 2ghz, et j'ai installer le jeu WOW.
> 
> ...


 et bienvenue.

C'est le rôle même d'un ventilateur, tourner (d'où le "bruit" de soufflement) pour évacuer la chaleur...


----------



## spitiz (11 Mars 2009)

merci beaucoup, 

dsl c'était surement une question bète mais je commence  peine sous mac et comme on m'avait dit que a la base ils étaient vraiment silencieux et que le seul désavantage était le fait qu'il n'était pas fait pour les alors je me suis posé la question et un peu inquiété...

en tout cas merci


----------



## DeepDark (11 Mars 2009)

spitiz a dit:


> merci beaucoup,
> 
> dsl c'était surement une question bète mais je commence  peine sous mac et comme on m'avait dit que a la base ils étaient vraiment silencieux et que le seul désavantage était le fait qu'il n'était pas fait pour les alors je me suis posé la question et un peu inquiété...
> 
> en tout cas merci


Tu peux toujours vérifier la température de ton MB avec ce widget.


----------



## Tarul (11 Mars 2009)

spitiz a dit:


> J'ai une petite question:
> 
> Je viens d'acheter le macbook alu, celui de 2ghz, et j'ai installer le jeu WOW.
> 
> ...



Si tu poste dans ce fil, c'est que tu joue à wow sous windows. alors j'en profite pour rappeler que ce jeu fonctionne sous mac os X en natif.


----------



## spitiz (11 Mars 2009)

non non je joue bien sous mac et non sous windows :s je me suis dc trompé de forum? :s dsl


----------



## V3n0m60 (12 Mars 2009)

Tout à fait  il y a une section "Jeux sur mac" ^^ direction ICI


----------



## TheFou (14 Mars 2009)

Hoï,

J'ai une question un peu bête z'allez me dire mais je me demandais si XP (SP2/3) allaient rester encore un petit bout de temps dans le commerce, ou si on allait les voir disparaître progressivement avant Windows 7 ?

En effet je compte acheter Xp (SP2 ou 3 je me suis toujours pas décidé, si vous avez un conseil là-dessus je prends aussi ) pour jouer à l'un ou l'autre titre Windowz, mais pas dans l'immédiat.

Aussi, savoir si j'achète maintenant XP [Insérez la réponse entre SP2 et SP3 qui aura remporté le plus de succès auprès de vous ] ou bien si je peux attendre avant de passer à la caisse ^^

Merci d'avance et bon week-end


----------



## Jellybass (14 Mars 2009)

Personellement, je viens d'acheter XP SP3. Je pense que vu le nombre de joueurs sur XP, on a encore le temps de voir venir.


----------



## TheFou (14 Mars 2009)

Tiens, on ne sait pas éditer ses messages dans cette section, aussi je te remercie avec celui-là


----------



## DeepDark (14 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Tiens, on ne sait pas éditer ses messages dans cette section, aussi je te remercie avec celui-là


Si tu peux 

Mais dans un intervalle de trois heures


----------



## begood250 (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis sur le point de m'acheter un nouvel ordinateur de bureau. Je possde un Macbook comme portable. Je veux m'acheter un Imac mais j'ai une question. Voila, Starcraft 2 et Diablo 3 vont pas tarder a sortir et je me demandais ce qui etais mieux comme option :

Acheté les versions Mac
Acheté les versions PC et les mettres sur Imac via BootCamp
Acheté un PC et les version PC

Je me demandais si des jeux comme Diablo 3 ou Starcraft 2 vont etre pareil sur un Mac ou moins bon graphiquement que sur PC ? Je sais que Blizzard sort des versions Mac mais est ce que les possesseurs d'une version Mac ne peuvent jouer en ligne qu'avec des joueurs version Mac ou ca n'a pas d'importance et les joueurs PC et Mac joue ensemble sur le meme serveur ?

J'ai deja du installé XP sur mon macbook avec une copie legale de windows. Est ce que je pourrais l'installé sur l'Imac avec la meme copie ou dois je m'en acheter une autre ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jellybass (17 Mars 2009)

begood250 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis sur le point de m'acheter un nouvel ordinateur de bureau. Je possde un Macbook comme portable. Je veux m'acheter un Imac mais j'ai une question. Voila, Starcraft 2 et Diablo 3 vont pas tarder a sortir et je me demandais ce qui etais mieux comme option :
> 
> ...



Les versions Mac des jeux made in Blizzard sont excellentes, je te les conseille. Ce n'est pas toujours le cas quand il s'agit des portages PC --> Mac (ex: Aspyr - Call of duty est bien plus fluide sur PC d'après mon humble expérience). 

Pour ta licence Windows, la réponse est oui, tu dois en acheter une autre.


----------



## begood250 (17 Mars 2009)

Mais est ce que les joueurs Mac joue avec les joeurs PC ou non. Y a til un serveur battle net pour les mac et un autre pour les joueurs PC ?


----------



## Jellybass (17 Mars 2009)

begood250 a dit:


> Mais est ce que les joueurs Mac joue avec les joeurs PC ou non. Y a til un serveur battle net pour les mac et un autre pour les joueurs PC ?



A ma connaissance, tout est commun.


----------



## TheFou (17 Mars 2009)

On t'a aussi répondu ici ^^

http://forums.macg.co/jeu-sur-mac/jeux-blizzard-sous-mac-257529.html


----------



## youk78 (18 Mars 2009)

Nouveau sur ce topic, et désolé de pas avoir tout lu (83 pages c'est plutot long^^")
Donc je voulais savoir comment changer la carte graphique pour les jeux?
Sur windows, j'arrive plus à jouer aux jeux que j'ai acheté et installé, ils mettent qu'il faut que je mette ma carte graphique à jour mais je sais pas comment, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider^^

Merci


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2009)

A part si tu as un mac pro, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais changer de carte graphique.... 

désolé.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

youk78 a dit:


> Sur windows, j'arrive plus à jouer aux jeux que j'ai acheté et installé, ils mettent qu'il faut que je mette ma carte graphique à jour mais je sais pas comment, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider^^


 

La carte graphique ou les drivers ?


----------



## youk78 (18 Mars 2009)

bah je sais pas trop c'est quoi la différence^^"
en fait ma carte c'est une ATI radeon 1600 et j'ai un jeu qui demande ATI radeon 9800Pro
Si ça peux t'aider pour me dire si c'est les drivers ou la carte graphique...^^"
Parce que j'ai quelques jeux mais je peux pas y jouer :'(


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Ce sont les drivers , fais une réinstall (reparer) les pilotes bootcamp


----------



## youk78 (19 Mars 2009)

normalement j'ai déjà fais ça.
J'ai remis le dvd du mac et j'ai vérifier toutes les MàJ, tout était bon.
Je vais essayer avec le dvd windows, j'ai peut-etre louper un truc^^"


----------



## intothewild2009 (21 Mars 2009)

je viens d'acheter un Macbook pro et VMware Fusion (memes caracteristiques que Parallels) avec Windows Vista

ai essaye d'installer 2 jeux PC: bioshock et farcry 2

Bioschock s'installe normalement, j'arrive a l'ecran d'accueil mais pas de pointeur de souris, rien pour valider les options. La seule touche qui fonctionne est "esc" qui active l'ecran qui demande de revenir ou non a Windows (et d'ailleurs impossible de trouver la touche qui permette de revenir a Windows). Bref: inutilisable

Farcry2 s'installe aussi normalement mais la aucune image, juste le son de la demo d'intro. Aucune touche n'est active

En dehors des jeux j'ai aussi essaye d'installer 2 plateformes de trading de bourse. L'une fonctionne: celle de saxobank, l'autre ne s'installe pas, l'installation se bloque a un moment, ce qui bloque completement l'ordi (on peut meme pas revenir a Mac os) et donc oblige d'eteindre l'ordi

Bref, ca ne marche pas et ca m'enerve. Si qqn a une solution (ou une explication) je suis preneur. Sinon je donne mon ordi au premier qui me le reclame:-(((

merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Explication : Installer windows via bootcamp pour jouer et non via un virtualisateur.


----------



## youk78 (21 Mars 2009)

juste comme ça tu as peut-etre le même genre de blem que le mien, avec tes drivers ou ta carte graphique qui est trop ancienne, c'est tout ce que j peux te dire, j'en suis au même point^^"
Vérifis si tu as bien tout installé via bootcamp, le dvd MacOs, ton dvd windows... et tout cee que tu peux trouver pour les MàJ
Si t'en apprends d'avantage, fais-moi signe please^^


----------



## intothewild2009 (22 Mars 2009)

ai change de methode: ai installe Vista via Bootcamp
problemes: Internet marche pas (alors qu il marche impec quand j'installe Vista via emulateur VMware Fusion) et au demarrage, impossible de revenir sur Mac Os (en faisant Alt, je me trouve sur un page ou il dit "veuilez choisir votre systeme" et la y a marque que Vista), donc adieu Mac Os

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bilan: 2 jours apres avoir achete ce magnifique engin, je dois le porter a un specialiste pour qu il le remette d'aplomb
lamentable


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Faut faire gaffe à installer windows sur la BONNE partition.
Si tu n'as que windows , tu boot sur le cd de leopard , puis tu vas dans utilitaire et tu reformates ton disque en une seule partition (GUID)


----------



## intothewild2009 (22 Mars 2009)

comme un idiot j'avais oublie de mettre le cd de Mac Os apres l'installation de Windows

Maintenant ca marche parfaitement. J'ai tout refait (en plus j'avais assigne que 32 G a Windows et Vista en prend deja 20, donc avec 1 jeu, le disque dur aurait ete plein)

En fait tout est extremement simple:

1) lancement de l'assistant Bootcamp, on partitionne son disque dur (perso j'ai fait 50/50 mac / windows), on installe windows puis apres on remet le cd mac une fois qu on est sur windows

2) internet via le wifi marche automatiquement, nickel

3) pour l'instant tous les programmes s'installent a la perfection (Bioshock fonctionne impec et suis en train d'sintaller Farcry 2)

4) CARTON ROUGE aux vendeurs Fnac qui m'ont assure que TOUS les programmes PC tourneraient grace a VMware ou Parrallels, Y COMPRIS les jeux 3D les plus recents. Heureusement que VNware ne coute que 60 euros (payés pour rien vu que ca ne marche pas pour les jeux, ni pour certaines applications et vu que Bootcamp marche impec et est d'office avec Mac os)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Si ça fait -de 14 jours que tu l'as ,n tu peux aller te le faire rembourser , en disant que le vendeur t'as mal conseillé.
Tu seras au courant pour la prochaine fois .
Tu as GTA IV ?


----------



## intothewild2009 (22 Mars 2009)

oui ils vont m'entendre a la Fnac!
Farcry 2 marche a la perfection. Quel pied!
Suis pas fan de GTA...
Me reste a installer Call of Duty 4 et Crysis


----------



## intothewild2009 (22 Mars 2009)

oui ils vont m'entendre a la Fnac!
Farcry 2 marche a la perfection. Quel pied!
Suis pas fan de GTA...
Me reste a installer Call of Duty 4 et Crysis


----------



## beyond (22 Mars 2009)

intothewild c'est inutile d'esperer des info fiables sur mac de la part des vendeurs de la fnac, ils sont formes a l'informatique pour vendre des pc, ils ne sont pas specialises mac, si tu veux des infos valables, vas dans un magasin agree apple.
parallel desktop est un emulateur, il est le successeur de virtual pc pour processeur intel, mais comme son ancetre sur powerpc, il est encore poussif et demande pas mal de ressources, il vaut mieux le conserver pour les petites taches.
vmware fusion est un virtualisateur, plus sophistique et plus actuel que les emulateurs, il est capable de faire tourner des logiciels courants sur une machine en meme temps que tourne osx.
il est reserve aux logiciels pour usage courant sur un pc, le net, la video, la musique etc...
si tu as une grosse config il pourra faire tourner des soft plus gourmands comme des soft 3D mais c'est pas top.
il n'est pas fait pour les jeux.
pour les jeux, tu peux utiliser cyder, c'est le logiciel de virtualisation fait pour ca.
comme c'est de la virtualisation, cyder a encore du mal avec les jeux tres recents car ton ordi doit faire tourner deux systemes en meme temps et niveau cg, c'est gourmand.

reste l'utilisation de la partition pc (avec install via bootcamp) qui va te permettre d'utiliser un vrai pc mais pendant ce temps, plus de mac, redemarrage obligatoire pour revenir a la pomme.
comme son nom l'indique, sur la partition pc tu vas pouvoir faire tourner ce que tu veux avec une petite contrainte dans ton cas, vista n'est pas au point.
si tu veux pouvoir faire tourner des jeux recents sans risque de soucis, il est preferable d'installer xp sur ta partition pc.
un certain nombre de logiciels presente des anomalies avec vista, il y en a meme qui sont completement incompatibles.
ce n'est pas pour rien que microsoft se demaine pour sortir windows seven, et la encore, ca va etre contraignant et gourmand, mais c'est une autre histoire.

si tu t'es trompe de partition en installant ton systeme pc sur la partition mac, la y a plus rien a faire d'autre que de recommencer.
sinon, au cas ou ca serait un bug, tu peux trouver sous vista la meme possibilite que sous mac, choisir, une fois le systeme lance, quel systeme doit demarrer a l'allumage de l'ordi, c'est dans les prefs.
tu devrais y jeter un oeil par curiosite.

je me demande juste pourquoi tu te sert d'un mac si c'est pour y installer tous ces jeux pc, mais bon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.
bon courage.


----------



## intothewild2009 (22 Mars 2009)

merci Beyond, mais maintenant ca marche parfaitement avec Bootcamp. Tous les jeux installes marchent impec
Je voulais les 2 configs car je prefere Mac pour le surf, le multimedia mais il me faut Windows en meme temps pour des plateformes de trading boursiers qui ne tournent que sur Windows (+ des jeux pour le fun)
Ma config actuelle est impec et correspond exactement a mes besoins)) les jeux tournent, les plateformes de trading tournent et rebooter pour passer a Mac ne me gene pas

Franhemen je vois pas l'interet des emulateurs par rapport a Bootcamp, a part que cela evite de redemarrer mais y a tellement de choses qui tournent pas avec les emulateurs...


----------



## beyond (22 Mars 2009)

et oui, c'est le probleme qui persiste aujourd'hui, cyder serait assez performant pour faire tourner les jeux recents, tu pourrais etre dans un monde parfait, ton jeu d'un cote par cyder, le trading par vmware et le reste sur mac mais ce sera pour un autre jour.
l'essentiel c'est que tu ai trouve ton bonheur, si ca te fait rien de rebooter alors tout baigne, et puis tu reboot peut etre pas tout les trentes secondes.

l'interet d'un virtualisateur (et pas emulateur, desole de finasser mais c'est important) c'est par exemple si tu fais comme mon frangin, il boss sur mac mais joue au poker en meme temps, grace a vmware, il fait tourner des logs de poker en ligne introuvable pour mac.
et c'est vraiment transparent, il a juste la fenetre du log sur son ecran comme la fenetre de n'importe quel logiciel mac, et pas le moindre bug, meme qu'il en oublie parfois que c'est des log pc lol.

ahlala, c'est beau la technologie quand tout marche bien.


----------



## intothewild2009 (23 Mars 2009)

et bien ca ne marche plus! ca aura marche une journee!
Aujourd hui alors que j'etais sur windows l'ordi s'est bloqué. Obligé de l'eteindre et la au redemarrage, ecran bleu clair et rien ne se passe...
Ai essaye de redemarrer avec le disque de Mac Os. Au bout d'un temps interminable, il me propose de reintaller Mac Os. Je dis oui, il me demande sur quel disque installer et aucun disque n'apparait!
J'arrive a lancer l'utllitaire disque (depuis le menu de installateur de Mac Os), je diagnostique les 2 disques (deja Windows est identifie comme "MS DOS") et la il me dit qu il y a des erreurs et c'est pas reparable
J'eteins, je rallume en appuyant sur Alt. Seul le disque Windows apparait, je clique dessus et au bout de 5 minutes ou il se passe rien je vois " a disk read error occured Press Ctrl+alt+Del to restart"...

Ordi totalement inutilisable. Bien dégouté...


----------



## beyond (24 Mars 2009)

ca va faire bizarre mais j'ai tout de meme une question un peu bebete qui me demange la...
tu as refait une install clean de mac os X a un moment ou un autre sur ton mac avant de poursuivre tes install sur la partition windows?
parce que la j'ai l'impression que depuis un moment tu t'es applique a faire tourner la partition pc mais sans chercher a faire quoi que ce soit sur la partition mac...

meme si c'est un peu lourd ce que je vais dire, ne le prend pas mal, il ne faudrait pas oublier que tu es sur un mac, donc a la base, je veux dire avant de penser a n'importe quelle install, la priorite des priorites, c'est d'avoir une belle partition mac os toute propre comme base de depart.
c'est pourquoi je parle d'install clean, ca fait partie des propositions que le mac te fait quand tu formate le dd.
or si tu as eu des install un peu bancales, voir les unes sur les autres (windows sur mac os par exemple) enfin bref si c'est le bazard, c'est vivement recommande de reformater pour que tout soit efface, aucune betise en memoire.
a partir de la, tout est possible, mais seulement a partir de la.
mac os est beton si on lui donne le moyen de l'etre, certes il est plus resistant que windows mais c'est pas un tank, ca reste un systeme sophistique qui aime bien emenager dans du propre.

je sais que c'est super chiant d'envisager un grand nettoyage par le vide, mais tant que tu persisteras dans les bidouillages a la chaine, ce sera de pire en pire.
leve le pied, respire un bon coup et donne une nouvelle vie a ton mac.

et je persiste a t'encourager sur une chose, tu auras moins de souci avec xp 98 qu'avec vista.

mais tu fais comme tu veux.

courage.

ps: ms-dos pour windows c'est normal


----------



## eFraid (24 Mars 2009)

[mode soutien lacrymal : ON] Pas de pot Intothewild2009  J'utilise Bootcamp depuis sa première ßeta pour jouer à des jeux PC et il ne m'est jamais rien arrivé de tel. J'ai certes à mon actif quelques réinstalls de windows suite à des écrans bleus, mais jamais de plantage de partition Mac. On est tous avec toi ! Personnellement, je suis une règle hyper stricte : Windows, le jeu, et uniquement le jeu, tout le reste se passe sur OS X. D'ailleurs il n'y aurait aucune raison qu'il en soit autrement. La seule chose qui a fait le succès des PC, ne nous le cachons pas, nous, les grands enfants, c'est le jeu...


----------



## Vinyard (26 Mars 2009)

J'aimerais moi aussi jouer à des jeux (Empire Total War entre autres), il me faut une licence OEM ou FPP? J'ai vu qu'il y'avait un sujet dessus mais j'ai pas tout compris... Donc si quelqu'un peut me dire si ce windows convient : http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/1170388/art/microsoft/windows-xp-professionnel.html


----------



## beyond (26 Mars 2009)

pas de souci, je suis sur qu'un specialiste ne tardera pas a te repondre sur ce probleme, de memoire, la reponse est simple mais je n'irai pas plus loin par manque de connaissance en la matiere.


----------



## eFraid (26 Mars 2009)

Ha ouais, quand même... ils vendent ce truc tout pourri qui date de Mathusalem au prix d'OS X 

Juste lol !


----------



## Vinyard (26 Mars 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Ha ouais, quand même... ils vendent ce truc tout pourri qui date de Mathusalem au prix d'OS X
> 
> Juste lol !



Ah si t'en as un moins cher je suis preneur


----------



## Vinyard (27 Mars 2009)

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## discolan (27 Mars 2009)

Vinyard a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


Oui cette licence est valable pour installer via bootcamp.
Mais elle sera définitivement lié à ton mac.



> Les logiciels Microsoft Windows sous licence OEM sinstallent sur un PC complet. Contrairement aux boîtes ou aux contrats de licences en volume, les logiciels sous licence OEM sont attachés à la première machine sur laquelle ils sont installés et ne sont donc pas transférables sur une autre machine. Un changement majeur de la configuration (carte mère par exemple) rend la licence invalide. Il est à noter quaucun support ne sera fourni ni de la part de (_Nom du vendeur_), ni de la part de Microsoft sur les logiciels OEM.


----------



## Vinyard (27 Mars 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Oui cette licence est valable pour installer via bootcamp.
> Mais elle sera définitivement lié à ton mac.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## yannmareg (28 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu prends ton CD d'install Leopard fournie avec ton iMac.
> Tu le lances sous windows.
> Tu installes les drivers bootcamp qui sont sur le CD, tu redémarres et c'est bon.


 

salut, 

je viens jouer l'incruste au passage __ Ca marche aussi sous Tiger ?? c'est pas que j'ai la flêmmmme mais vu nombre de conneries que j'ai pu faire .....une de moins ce serait cool. merci d'avance


j'ai comme l'impression d'en avoir fait une autre.... wa wa wawwwww.....


----------



## beyond (29 Mars 2009)

je ne sais pas ou tu en es dans le nombre de conneries, mais a un moment ou a un autre, tu vas peut etre realiser qu'il vaut mieux arreter la collection.
meme si mac os est tres costaud, a force, tu vas finir par te retrouver avec un systeme aussi bordelique que windows, pas cool.
pour ta question, helas, de memoire j'ai peur que ce soit non.
bootcamp n'est pas inclu dans tiger, et c'etait une version beta qui tournait sous tiger.
version beta qui est devenue inutilisable depuis la sortie de leopard incluant la version definitive de bootcamp.
tiens? snirf, ca me fait realiser que je ne peux meme plus coller de partition pc sur mon macbook pro, a moins de lui mettre leopard, heureusement qu'il y a vmware...maigre consolation.


----------



## Vinyard (8 Avril 2009)

Voilà XP est installé...

Juste une petite question aux possesseurs d'Empire Total War, ou Steam... Quand j'installe le jeu Steam me marque un message d'erreur : Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll

Quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire ? 

Merci


----------



## discolan (9 Avril 2009)

Vinyard a dit:


> Quand j'installe le jeu Steam me marque un message d'erreur : Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll
> 
> Quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire ?
> 
> Merci


Aucune idée ! Peu être effacer le clientregistry


----------



## Vinyard (9 Avril 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Aucune idée ! Peu être effacer le clientregistry



Euh c'est quoi?

Ca peut pas venir du fait que j'ai installé XP sur Mac et qu'il manque des composants?


----------



## discolan (9 Avril 2009)

Vinyard a dit:


> Euh c'est quoi?
> 
> Ca peut pas venir du fait que j'ai installé XP sur Mac et qu'il manque des composants?


J'ai XP sur mon Macbook et Steam d'installé pour jouer à CounterStrike Source.
Jamais eu ce soucis.

Effacer le ClienRegistry.blob permet de résoudre toute sorte de problème lié à Steam, comme connexion impossible, erreur Steam_id invalide ...

- Quitter Steam (même l'icône dans la barre des tâches) 
- Supprimer ClientRegistry.blob qui est dans le répertoire d'installation de Steam ( C:/Program Files/Steam souvent) 
- Redémarrer Steam


----------



## Vinyard (9 Avril 2009)

discolan a dit:


> J'ai XP sur mon Macbook et Steam d'installé pour jouer à CounterStrike Source.
> Jamais eu ce soucis.
> 
> Effacer le ClienRegistry.blob permet de résoudre toute sorte de problème lié à Steam, comme connexion impossible, erreur Steam_id invalide ...
> ...



En fait le truc c'est que Steam s'installe mais pendant la mise à jour il me marque l'erreur, donc je crois pas qu'il soit dans la barre des tâches...
Jvais essayer quand même


----------



## Vinyard (13 Avril 2009)

Ca marche toujours pas...


----------



## harrypoppins (18 Avril 2009)

Désolé si je pose une  question idiote, Je voudrais jouer à Blade Runner sur mac voir mon sujet:
http://forums.macg.co/jeu-sur-mac/comment-emuler-blade-runner-sur-mac-260962.html#post5071677

Mais Boot camp est-il compatible avec certains jeux et d'autres non ? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## DeepDark (18 Avril 2009)

harrypoppins a dit:


> Désolé si je pose une  question idiote, Je voudrais jouer à Blade Runner sur mac voir mon sujet:
> http://forums.macg.co/jeu-sur-mac/comment-emuler-blade-runner-sur-mac-260962.html#post5071677
> 
> Mais Boot camp est-il compatible avec certains jeux et d'autres non ?
> ...


Bootcamp permet seulement d'installer Windoz sur une partition dédiée.

C'est tout.

Une fois booté sur Windoz, ben c'est Windoz...


----------



## harrypoppins (18 Avril 2009)

Merci pour l'info DeepDark, c'est exactement ce que je voulait savoir.

Malheureusement il n'existe plus aucune version de Boot Camp sur Tiger. :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (18 Avril 2009)

harrypoppins a dit:


> Malheureusement il n'existe plus aucune version de Boot Camp sur Tiger. :rateau:



Non, la version bêta ayant expiré...


----------



## LedZeFred (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

On m'a donné un ancien jeu qui a l'air bien Baldur's Gate II : Shadows of Amn
je l'ai installé sans problème, et quand je le lance, grosse surprise le jeu est à l'envers tête a pied 

toute l'image est tournée de 180° ! jamais vu ça, pourtant j'en ai essayé des jeux via bootcamp

J'ai testé différentes résolution, déinstallé réinstallé, rien n'y fait !
auriez vous une idée ? un fichier de paramètre à modifier ?


----------



## noibe02 (21 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous.

Je voulais savoir s'il est possible de faire tourner PES 2009 dans de bonnes conditions sur un macbook alu 2ghz et 2go de ram via boot camp?

Merci.


----------



## eFraid (21 Avril 2009)

Bon, personne n'a reçu le nouvel iMac avec la Radeon, manière de nous faire chialer à tous ?


----------



## Jellybass (21 Avril 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Bon, personne n'a reçu le nouvel iMac avec la Radeon, manière de nous faire chialer à tous ?



Ben si, on est quelques-uns.  Tu devrais lire les posts de frederic87 dans *ce topic*.


----------



## eFraid (22 Avril 2009)

Je suis allé lire et comme prévu ça chiale  J'avoue être super content de la 8800 GS qui pour l'instant n'a jamais été prise en défaut, mais plus c'est mieux. Par contre, la GT130, ça vaut carrément pas le coup. Autant attraper un iMac 3.06 de 2008 sur le refurb (j'en ai vu passer y'a pas longtemps) ou d'occasion.


----------



## LedZeFred (22 Avril 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Je suis allé lire et comme prévu ça chiale  J'avoue être super content de la 8800 GS qui pour l'instant n'a jamais été prise en défaut, mais plus c'est mieux. Par contre, la GT130, ça vaut carrément pas le coup. Autant attraper un iMac 3.06 de 2008 sur le refurb (j'en ai vu passer y'a pas longtemps) ou d'occasion.



Je "chiale" pas du tout du tout, c'est même le contraire :


----------



## eFraid (26 Avril 2009)

Bon, va falloir qu'on règle ça à DoW2 alors


----------



## Baldur51 (27 Avril 2009)

Au passage mon gamertag baldur51 ajouté moi car j'ai vraiment du mal en multi :s sinon la 4850 fait des merveilles sur ce jeux.... 
.... en Ethernet par contre !


----------



## orbit (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je suis assez novice dans le monde de mac (que j adore) et je voudrai installer windows sur mon imac avec bootcamp pour pouvoir jouer (surtout FS 2005). Je voudrai savoir avant de l acheter quel OEM XP prendre SP 1, 2 ou 3 ? version home, prof ou ?
Merci de vos conseils avisés et déso si ma question est un peu de base


----------



## Jellybass (27 Avril 2009)

orbit a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Je suis assez novice dans le monde de mac (que j adore) et je voudrai installer windows sur mon imac avec bootcamp pour pouvoir jouer (surtout FS 2005). Je voudrai savoir avant de l acheter quel OEM XP prendre SP 1, 2 ou 3 ? version home, prof ou ?
> Merci de vos conseils avisés et déso si ma question est un peu de base



Tout est *là*. Bonne lecture.


----------



## galaad86 (29 Avril 2009)

Que vaut exactement la carte 9400 des macbook ? quels jeux récents peut-on faire tourner exactement ?

j'entends tout et son contraire, à la FNAC le vendeur me dit que la moitié des jeux récents ne fonctionnera pas avec cette carte graphique.

pourtant une trés grosse majorité des portables vendus à la FNAC n'ont pas mieux comme CG.

sinon j'ai un portable HP avec une 9600 GT 512 MO et tous tourne dessus sans problème.

à quoi peut on comparer la 9400 ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2009)

La 9400 est nettement moins performante que ta 9600 GT 512 Mo 

J'ai cru voir des posts où certains font tourner COD4 avec une 9400, mais en résolution et détail faibles.


----------



## eFraid (30 Avril 2009)

Baldur51 a dit:


> Au passage mon gamertag baldur51 ajouté moi car j'ai vraiment du mal en multi :s sinon la 4850 fait des merveilles sur ce jeux....
> .... en Ethernet par contre !



Hello, moi c'est TaurHuss. Nous sommes un petit groupe de 4, bientôt 5, à faire des parties endiablées régulièrement. Comme on


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Salut , juste pour dire que GTA IV est un peu près jouable en 800x600 et tous les détails en mini (ombres etc désactivées) souris vista avec l'imac entrée de gamme.
J'ai essayé d'overclocker mais sans réussite car GTA ramait réellement plus après l'overckloque qu'avant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Tu as mis le dernier patch ?

Peut-être que ça permettra de jouer dans de meilleures conditions.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Oui oui , le 1.0.3


----------



## sclicer (7 Mai 2009)

Hop j'ai acheté PES 2009.
Mais quand j'y joue, j'ai une légère trainée floue qui part du haut et qui descend sur tout l'écran, de tant à autre.
Ce ne  serais pas un problème de pilotes de la carte graphique ?
J'ai une ATI HD 2600XT 256mo.
Dans système j'ai :
Date du pilote :14/06/2007
Version :8.390.0.0

Y'a une catalyste ATI 9.2 sur clubic, je doit prendre celle-là ?
Comment mettre à jours mes pilotes ?


----------



## grezg (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acheter un Mac Book Pro et j'aurais aimer savoir si avec le modèle qui a la carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT avec 512Mo on pouvait jouer, a travers Boot Camp à des jeux comme counter strike source, Crysis, Far Cry ... avec les paramètres graphiques au max ?

C'est à vous


----------



## discolan (20 Mai 2009)

grezg a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage d'acheter un Mac Book Pro et j'aurais aimer savoir si avec le modèle qui a la carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT avec 512Mo on pouvait jouer, a travers Boot Camp à des jeux comme counter strike source, Crysis, Far Cry ... avec les paramètres graphiques au max ?
> 
> C'est à vous


J'ai un MBP avec une 8600M GT de 128Mo (reconnue comme une 512 à cause de la fonction turbo cache et du fait que xp 32 ne voit que 3Go de ram sur mes 4) et je joue à counter strike source sans soucis.
Je dois avoir 150 fps max, 100-120 fps de moyenne, en Résolution 1024*768 je crois.
Contrairement à ce qui peut se trouver ailleurs, il est inutile de désactiver un coeur sur le deux sous windows pour gagner des fps.
Il faut juste mettre Counter en résolution 4/3, étrangement l'image n'est pas déformée et tu auras un max de fps.

Concernant Crysis et Far Cry, je ne peux pas dire mais je crois qu'une recherche sur le forum répondra à ceci.


----------



## DriKSai (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je viens de m'extirper de WoW qui rongeait ma vie. Après 3 mois de stop total, j'ai repris mais bon, je ne m'amuse plus du tout. Bonne nouvelle après tout.
Quoi qu'il en soit je reste un fan des jeux video et un fan de la série GTA dont je joue depuis le premier du nom.
J'ai en ma possession GTA San Andreas que ma femme avait acheté à sa sortie (elle est sur PC), j'aimerai bien m'y mettre mais sur mon ordinateur afin d'y jouer en multijoueur.
Je l'intalle donc sur ma partition boot camp et apres une demi heure de jeu, freeze de l'image avec le son identique à un CD rayé (répétitif). Puis redémarrage automatique de mon mac.
Ce problème m'est arrivé quand j'ai acheté Warrhamer Online, au bout d'une semaine j'ai désinstaller le jeu....

Du coup je peu rien faire, sur deux jeux que j'ai installer sur ma partition bootcamp, les deux freezent.

Je possède un Imac intel blanc core2duo 2,16 Ghz, 2Go de Ram, carte graphique ATI X1600 avec windows Xp familial non cracké et mis à jour. Les drivers sont ceux d'origine fournis dans le CD de Léopard.

Auriez vous une idée pour remedier à mon probleme s'il vous plait ?

Merci à tous par avance

Driksai


----------



## lefoudupuit (11 Juin 2009)

bonjour (ou plutôt bonsoir)
j'ai plusieurs questions :

1) est-ce que quelqu'un a testé race driver grid ou dirt sur un iMac 20" et si oui quels résultats niveau graphique?

2) même qustion mais pour left4dead et battlefield 2142 (je sais que le jeu existe sous Mac mais le résultat peut être différent entre la version Mac et la version pc)?

3) est-ce que la hd4850 de l'iMac est au même niveau que la version pc?

4) est-ce que l'iMac avec la hd4850 est bruyant?

en fait j'hésite entre me prendre un iMac 20" + xobox360 ou me prendre un iMac 24"+hd4850

merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Grid sur un imac se porte bien en 1024X768 

Je te conseille , l'imac 20" plus la xbox 360


----------



## lefoudupuit (12 Juin 2009)

un jeu si beau ça doit faire mal au coeur d'y jouer sur une si faible résolution

ce qui me fait hésiter c'est la différence de prix :
avec l'Imac 20"+xbox360+tvhd ça fait 1900
avec l'iMac 24" hd4850 ça fait aussi 1900

sauf que les jeux sous m$ sont moins chers que sous xbox
mais j'ai un écran + grand (mais pas forcément meilleur)

avec l'iMac 24" hd4850 je n'ai plus qu'un seul appareil et vu que j'ai pas beaucoup de place ça serait le mieux, sauf que je ne connais si les perfs 3d de la hd48500 version apple (sous windows vu que grid ou dirt ne sont pas sortis sur Mac) ni les nuisances engendrées en 3d (chauffe, bruit)
et 1900 à sortir d'un coup ça fait beaucoup quand même... de toute façon je prendrais ma décision qu'à la sortie de snow leopard

merci pour la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Oui mais reflechis : lorsque la HD4850 sera depassée (elle à déjà un an presque) , un nouvel imac te coutera 2000e alors que si nouvelle xbox il y a , 300 tu paieras


----------



## lefoudupuit (12 Juin 2009)

je ne suis pas un hardcore gamer, je n'en ai ni le temps ni l'envie ni l'argent donc je vais jouer aux même jeux pendant quelques années, donc pas besoin d'un ordi qui permettra de jouer aux jeux de damin, je veux juste jouer de temps en temps aux jeux actuels et dans de bonnes conditions
ce que je veux : un ordi silencieux, fiable, répondant à mes besoins (vidéos 720p puis 1080p, internet, audio, bureautique)
mon budget tout compris peut aller jusqu'à 1760&#8364; (comme dit plus haut en détail et merci applestore education et mon père enseignant, 140&#8364; de réduc ça fait du bien)

franchement 70&#8364; un jeux console auquel je vais jouer 2 à 3h / semaine maxi ça me ferait un poil chier, là je viens de prendre à la fnac colin mc rae dirt à 10&#8364; (version xbox introuvable)
de + j'aimerais bien me mettre à battlefield 2142 et à left4dead, donc clavier+souris et pas pad (déjà essayé non merci)

mon iMac je compte le garder quelques années, et donc le rentabiliser, je pense que je pourrais garder + longtemps un iMac 24" hd4850 qu'un iMac 20"

un ordi à 1100&#8364; qui a des capacités graphiques équivalentes à un ordi à 300&#8364; ça me laisse perplèxe, j'adore le design, j'adore le concept, j'adore l'os, j'adore la machine mais à ce prix sans véritable carte graphique c'est un peu de l'arnaque (même si un Mac c'est pas fait pour jouer je sais), une 9600GT de base à ce prix ça irait (et je prendrais le 20" du coup), sur les portables où l'autonomie est importante je comprend de garder un chipset tel que le 9400m mais sur un fixe non

edit : je peux me faire un ordi uniquement dédié au jeu avec ati radeon hd 4850 pour 630&#8364; (UC+écran+clavier/souris) et je rajoute un macbook 13" à 900&#8364; soit 1530&#8364; l'ordi 24" + portable Mac je crois que je vais me tourner vers cette solution (et rajouter 45&#8364; de se7en oem) + accessible financièrement (je remplace mon pc+mon portable) et tant pis pour le design je cacherais la tour sous le bureau


----------



## joni2012 (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai intsallé xp sp3 sur mon mbp via boot camp, et tout avait l'air de s'être bien passé.
J'ai installé un jeu : "les chroniques de riddick", assez vieux (2004). Et l'ordi me dit que ma carte graphique n'est pas assez récente et pas compatible openGL3 (ou qqch comme ca...).
C'est à n'y rien comprendre, pourtant la nvdia 9600 est bien reconnue par windows...
Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## pipache (16 Juin 2009)

comment faites-vous pour jouer sous bootcamp avec un mbp car le mien chauffe tellement sans aucune application qu'il m'est trés dangereux de jouer. Je précise que cela n'arrive pas avec osx ou parallels si vous avez une idée je suis preneur.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2009)

pipache a dit:


> comment faites-vous pour jouer sous bootcamp avec un mbp car le mien chauffe tellement sans aucune application qu'il m'est trés dangereux de jouer. Je précise que cela n'arrive pas avec osx ou parallels si vous avez une idée je suis preneur.


Moi je joue dans la chambre froide&#8230; 

Bon le joystick ou le clavier avec les moufles c'est pas l'idéal&#8230;


----------



## aquinatis (16 Juin 2009)

Imac alu 24 pouces avec radeon HD 4850; tout marche nickel sauf...

Sous windowsXP/bootcamp dernière update, le jeu Theatre of War se lance et toune avec toutes les options à fond.... mais... à l'envers, le bas en haut et réciproquement. Je cherche une solution depuis un moment sur les forums... je ne trouve rien.
Ou est le bon génie du Mac qui m'aidera?
Merci!


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu moi aussi un jeu à l'envers comme toi 
Je n'ai rien pu faire, ni avoir d'explication c'est très bizarre


----------



## silvio (17 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> je ne suis pas un hardcore gamer, je n'en ai ni le temps ni l'envie ni l'argent donc je vais jouer aux même jeux pendant quelques années, donc pas besoin d'un ordi qui permettra de jouer aux jeux de damin, je veux juste jouer de temps en temps aux jeux actuels et dans de bonnes conditions
> ce que je veux : un ordi silencieux, fiable, répondant à mes besoins (vidéos 720p puis 1080p, internet, audio, bureautique)
> mon budget tout compris peut aller jusqu'à 1760 (comme dit plus haut en détail et merci applestore education et mon père enseignant, 140 de réduc ça fait du bien)


Pour l'ordinateur silencieux, l'iMac est impeccable : à peine un souffle lorsque je joue
Quant au prix, j'ai du payer 1780 avec la 4850 avec une réduction CE équivalent à la réduction Apple Education


----------



## Katoom (19 Juin 2009)

pipache a dit:


> comment faites-vous pour jouer sous bootcamp avec un mbp car le mien chauffe tellement sans aucune application qu'il m'est trés dangereux de jouer. Je précise que cela n'arrive pas avec osx ou parallels si vous avez une idée je suis preneur.



salut, j'ai depuis peu un MBP avec les 2 Cg de 512.
Je suis utilisateur de bootcamp pour jouer à des jeux comme cs 1.6 / source / WoW... et j'ai aussi un problème de surchauffe du mbp.
J'ai pour achetté un petit cooler pour netbook ( http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzI= ) et depuis l'ordi à l'air de plutot bien le prendre.

Voilà j'espère que sa peu t'aider ^^


----------



## Phoenix111 (19 Juin 2009)

Tes ventilateurs tournent toujours à la même vitesse qu'avant ?


----------



## 2coor (22 Juin 2009)

2coor a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Je suis tombé sur le forum, car je me renseigne depuis peu sur Boot Camp.
> 
> ...




²


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2009)

Bootcamp (la 1.4beta)  n'est plus disponible sous OSX Tiger, mais il est inclus dans OSX Leopard


----------



## 2coor (22 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bootcamp (la 1.4beta)  n'est plus disponible sous OSX Tiger, mais il est inclus dans OSX Leopard



Salut gKatarn.
Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Effectivement je viens de le trouver via le spotlight :rateau:

Bon et bien je vais essayer cela d'ici peu, virer crossfire et zou je pourrai jouer.


----------



## cheb (23 Juin 2009)

grezg a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage d'acheter un Mac Book Pro et j'aurais aimer savoir si avec le modèle qui a la carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT avec 512Mo on pouvait jouer, a travers Boot Camp à des jeux comme counter strike source, Crysis, Far Cry ... avec les paramètres graphiques au max ?
> 
> C'est à vous



Je fais remonter car excellentes questions mon cher Grezg ! Alors des avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Counter au max : oui
Crysis : je ne pense pas , au mini ou medium , ça devrait passer
Farcry : je pense que oui

Regarde sur youtube en tapant par exemple : crysis on nvidia 9600m gt


----------



## discolan (23 Juin 2009)

*@ grezg et cheb :* Je joue à counter strike source avec mon MBP et sa 8600m GT 128 Mo (reconnue comme une 512Mo à cause de la fonction turbo cache et parce que j'ai 4 Go de ram sur le MBP).
Je ne joue pas en 1400 mais en dessous. 150 à 110 FPS sous netgraph 3.
Par contre, il faut mettre en 4/3 dans CSS pour avoir un max de fps et sans que l'écran soit déformé. Pas la peine de désactiver un coeur sur les deux du processeur, comme on peut le trouver sur certaines vidéos, le coup du 4/3 est bien plus efficace.

Donc avec la 9600 (qui n'est rien de plus qu'une 8600) avec 512 Mo, cela devrait aller pour CSS


----------



## SpaceVinc (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai installé récemment un Windows XP Pro sous Parallels 4. J'essaye de jouer à Worms Armageddon, une vieillerie dont je ne peux pas me passer. 
Le jeux est dans un dossier, normalement je n'ai pas d'installation à faire; juste à cliquer sur l'exécutable, ça démarre. Je l'ai testé sur plein de PC, ça fonctionne.
Lorsque je démarre le jeu sous Parallels, l'écran devient noir et je n'ai que le son, au passage de ma souris les zones réagissent comme d'habitude du point de vue sonore, mais je n'ai pas d'image.
Ma machine virtuelle démarre systématiquement en mode de couleur 8bits... Cela peut-il avoir un rapport ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissements !


----------



## Katoom (24 Juin 2009)

Salut, je viens de voir que sous xp et sur steam (cs 1.6) le mbp est à 75°c.

Question : 75°c est une température normale? un mbp peut supporter jusqu'a combien de degrès?

Quel programme je peux utiliser sous xp pour voir la vitesse de mes ventilos svp? (speedfan reconnait pas mes ventilos).

merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

75° est normal pour un pross de MacBook Pro 
C'est juste le MacBook Pro qui chauffe trop 

Parfois , même souvent , j'arrivais à 78° sur le mien avec une lecture de vidéo sur youtube


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> 75° est normal pour un pross de MacBook Pro
> C'est juste le MacBook Pro qui chauffe trop
> 
> Parfois , même souvent , j'arrivais à 78° sur le mien avec une lecture de vidéo sur youtube




Je montre régulièrement a 95° quand je joue et je suis deja monte a 105° lors d'un encodage !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Le tien est avec la 8600m GT non ?
Moi , j'avais celui avec la x1600 et franchement , c'est pareil que toi


----------



## Katoom (25 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Je montre régulièrement a 95° quand je joue et je suis deja monte a 105° lors d'un encodage !



ok... mon petit 75 sous cs ou 78 sous half-life2 c'est minable 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## bltz (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir, j'aurais une petite question ;p

je joue a CSS sous bootcamp(xp, macbook pro 13") , et j'aimerais desactiver le trackpad qd je joue, une idée? (tiré sans faire expres est assez chiant  )


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2009)

Préférences Système / Trackpad : cocher "Ignorer le trackpad lorsque la souris est connectée"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Il parle de windows


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2009)

Oué, çà va hein


----------



## bltz (2 Juillet 2009)

oui windows xD
les options bootcamp sont assez peu nombreuses


----------



## grig (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Téléchargez la SP2 ou (et) la SP3 ici :
http://mi.cnrs-orleans.fr/Updates/Update.htm


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

@ grig : il a déjà le sp2 car bootcamp le requiert


----------



## grig (6 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ grig : il a déjà le sp2 car bootcamp le requiert



On peut très bien installer la SP1, sauf qu'on a un problème de drivers, voir ce post :

Envoyé par *ignace* 
_
ZUUT chez moi aucun jeux ne se lance, je n'ai que win xp pro sp1, il s'est installé, juste qques drivers qui n'ont pas voulu s'installer. que puis je faire a votre avis ?_

J'ai lu tout à l'heure qu'il fallait XP SP2
c'est peut-être une des causes ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Non , sinon , je doute qu'il puisse jouer à CSS sans drivers....


----------



## grig (7 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , sinon , je doute qu'il puisse jouer à CSS sans drivers....



Trés juste


----------



## flo_69 (7 Juillet 2009)

bonjour

moi je peux apporter ma petite contribution 

sur mon macbook alu premiere génération, premier de la gamme soit 2GHZ avec 2Go de ram il y a pas mal de jeux qui marche 

virtual tennis 3
PES 2009
TIGER WOOD 09
world of conflict
gta san andreas
anno 1404
street fighter (le dernier en date)
shaun white snowboarding

en revanche j'aurais voulu s'avoir sur le dernier GTA IV marcherais sur le macbook ??

merci pour votre retour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

J'ai testé sur un imac 2,66 ghz avec le chipset , même pas la peine d'essayer , le jeu est injouable : 25fps grand maxi.

Testé sous : windows vista ultimate sp1 , windows xp pro sp3 , windows 7.

Ce jeu n'est pas du tout optimisé pour les pc : 30fps grand maxi sur : core2duo 2ghz , 2go de ram , une HD4850.. : achète le sur console.


----------



## flo_69 (7 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai testé sur un imac 2,66 ghz avec le chipset , même pas la peine d'essayer , le jeu est injouable : 25fps grand maxi.
> 
> Testé sous : windows vista ultimate sp1 , windows xp pro sp3 , windows 7.
> 
> Ce jeu n'est pas du tout optimisé pour les pc : 30fps grand maxi sur : core2duo 2ghz , 2go de ram , une HD4850.. : achète le sur console.



ok merci pour ta réponse 
par contre j'ai pas de console, alors l'acheter juste pour le jeux je vais me contenter de GTA SAN ANDREAS


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

Oui , mais il vaut vraiment le coup (fini 3 fois déjà :love


----------



## flo_69 (22 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai testé sur un imac 2,66 ghz avec le chipset , même pas la peine d'essayer , le jeu est injouable : 25fps grand maxi.
> 
> Testé sous : windows vista ultimate sp1 , windows xp pro sp3 , windows 7.
> 
> Ce jeu n'est pas du tout optimisé pour les pc : 30fps grand maxi sur : core2duo 2ghz , 2go de ram , une HD4850.. : achète le sur console.




ben j'ai quand même testé pour voir 

chez moi ça marche "bien"  sur mon macbook 2 ghz 2 go de ram , windows xp pro sp3  bon je joue en 800X600 mais avec le reste des réglages à fond (réglage que tu peux avoir avec l'une des  dernière mise à jour du jeux)

c'est quand même plus sympa que le san andreas


----------



## cheb (22 Juillet 2009)

Enfin, j'ai mon nouveau macbook pro ... 2,8ghz ! Avec bootamp, XP Sp2 :

Donc j'ai de suite testé Empire Total War en résolution full : OK (de très léger ralentissements mais vraiment rare)

Battlestation Pacific : OK 

Donc pas de soucis pour d'autres jeux récents .... quelle bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

flo_69 a dit:


> ben j'ai quand même testé pour voir
> 
> chez moi ça marche "bien"  sur mon macbook 2 ghz 2 go de ram , windows xp pro sp3  bon je joue en 800X600 mais avec le reste des réglages à fond (réglage que tu peux avoir avec l'une des  dernière mise à jour du jeux)
> 
> c'est quand même plus sympa que le san andreas



Disons que jouer en 800X600 , c'est gacher le jeu .

Ah oui , tu peux nous faire un benchmark ?

Car , je me rends compte que si ça passe chez toi (alors que moi pas) , c'est que mon imac avait un petit souci


----------



## sclicer (1 Août 2009)

Hello j'ai réinstallé bootcamp cette semaine.
Sur un imac 24".
Mes jeux avant ( fallout 3,dawn of war,pes) tournait très bien en 1900*1200. mais maintenant je n'ai plus ce choix de définition dans le menu déroulant de mes jeux. J'ai ua max 1600*1200 :/
Une idée ?


----------



## Mwa (3 Août 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, alors voila j'ai reçu mon Macbookpro et décidé d'installer xp par bootcamp. Tout va bien jusqu'à l'installation de PES 2009, en effet celui-ci est "injouable" dû à de trop nombreux ralentissements. Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que je jouait à ce même jeu sur mon pc avec une 8800gt et il tourne très bien, alors qu'avec ma 9400M ça devient vite fait. j'ai déja installé les drivers grâce au cd léopard et été prendre les drivers sur le site nvidia. Voila si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer, je le remercie ^^


----------



## Jellybass (4 Août 2009)

La 8800 GT est largement plus puissante que la 9400m. Pas étonnant que les prefs aient diminué en passant de l'une à l'autre. Désolé por toi.


----------



## uscule (4 Août 2009)

bonjours
je possède un imac 24'' sous osx 10.5.7
j'ai installer windows via bootcamp et certains jeux comme heroes of Might and magic 5 fonctionnent bien. Par contre je n'arrive pas à jouer à wow; après quelques minutes l'image et le son se bloquent et je n'ai rien d'autre à faire que redémarer l'ordi. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## eFraid (4 Août 2009)

uscule a dit:


> bonjours
> je possède un imac 24'' sous osx 10.5.7
> j'ai installer windows via bootcamp et certains jeux comme heroes of Might and magic 5 fonctionnent bien. Par contre je n'arrive pas à jouer à wow; après quelques minutes l'image et le son se bloquent et je n'ai rien d'autre à faire que redémarer l'ordi.
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide


Tu as installé la version Windows ?? Ça existe en version Mac, ça me paraît quand même plus simple. Je l'ai installé pile hier en version d'essai, ça marche au poil.


----------



## uscule (4 Août 2009)

Ca va j'ai trouvé une astuce : j'ai mis un grand ventilateur à coté de mon mac pour faire un appel d'air et jusque maintenant ça à l'air (c'est le cas de le dire) d'aller.

Par contre pour la facilité je préfererait quand même l'installer sur mac. Connaîtriez vous un bon site où on peut acheter Windows.


----------



## uscule (4 Août 2009)

Par contre pour mon problème de surchauffe qu'est-ce que je peux faire, le ventilateur ne marche pas si bien que prévu et en plus il fait beaucoup de bruit.


----------



## thibaultd (5 Août 2009)

bonjours. Je possède comme uscule un imac osx 10.5.7 avec une NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS et j'ai le même problème quand je lance des jeux lourds comme oblivion sur ma partition de windows. 
pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Août 2009)

Ca tourne CRYSIS WARS via bootcamp ? Faut quoi comme config ?

Marci


----------



## Grobaouche (5 Août 2009)

Tout marche via bootcamp puisque c'est comme avoir un pc avec windows, ça dépends uniquement de ta config.

Moi perso je faisais tourner Cal Of Duty 4 sur mon mbp 2,53 GHz avec la 9400m et ça passait sans soucis si on met pas la résolution au max


----------



## JPTK (5 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Tout marche via bootcamp puisque c'est comme avoir un pc avec windows, ça dépends uniquement de ta config.
> 
> Moi perso je faisais tourner Cal Of Duty 4 sur mon mbp 2,53 GHz avec la 9400m et ça passait sans soucis si on met pas la résolution au max



Il faut + que les derniers chipset graphique ou on peut espérer le faire tourner sur les derniers mini en mettant tout au medium par exemple ?


----------



## Jellybass (5 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ca tourne CRYSIS WARS via bootcamp ? Faut quoi comme config ?
> 
> Marci



Oui, ça tourne. Je joue en 1400xjesaispluscombien avec tous les détails au max, mais sans l'anti-crénelage. Je joue sur l'iMac indiqué dans ma signature.


----------



## Grobaouche (5 Août 2009)

@JPTK : ouais attention les macs mini c'est des configs voisines des mbp donc ça devrait passer.

Je te conseille pas de changer les drivers, de laisser ceux fournis sur le cd de leopard, t'es au moins sur que c'est testé, fiable et optimisé pour bien tirer parti de ta machine.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Il faut + que les derniers chipset graphique ou on peut espérer le faire tourner sur les derniers mini en mettant tout au medium par exemple ?



Je doute que crysis soit jouable sur du 9400m 

Va voir sur youtube et tape "crysis on 9400m" .


----------



## JPTK (5 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je doute que crysis soit jouable sur du 9400m
> 
> Va voir sur youtube et tape "crysis on 9400m" .




Bah ça a l'air de tourner nan ? Ca doit laguer sévère si trop d'animations en même temps mais jouable quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

J'ai pas regardé ( lepowermac 800mhz et le flash..) perso mais si tu trouves que ça tourne bien , achète le


----------



## Leafer (19 Août 2009)

Si vraiment tu veux faire un bon compromis entre performances et prise de tête, essaye crossover ou wine directement.
Mis à part pour des jeux comme COD4 ou Crysis, ça tourne très bien (et parfois mieux, le noyeau mach étant "UN PEU" plus perfomant que le noyeau daudaube XD . Pour les jeux sus-cités, tu peux y jouer mais ça necessite quelques patchs, et la prise de tête commence (pour un utilisateur lambda s'entend).

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, si tu veux des jeux en qualité optimale, rien ne vaut leur plateforme d'origine


----------



## benvienne (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

petite question assez simple, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15" (2,66 ghz 4 giga ram) avec les 2 cartes graphiques :rateau:

Je peux télécharger (légalement en plus, MSNDNAA) Seven, cependant je ne sais pas quelle version choisir ? x64 ou x86 ?

J'ai bien lu un topic similaire concernant Vista ... mais je reste perplexe ^^



PS : un parralel desktop suffira pour jouer avec ma config ou dois je obligatoirement passer par bootcamp ?


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

1 : Jouer à quels jeux ?
2 : Si tu veux jouer , tu auras de meilleures perfos en 32 bits (cf comparatif clubic , si tu veux , je te retrouve le lien ).


----------



## benvienne (22 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> 1 : Jouer à quels jeux ?
> 2 : Si tu veux jouer , tu auras de meilleures perfos en 32 bits (cf comparatif clubic , si tu veux , je te retrouve le lien ).



Je suis plus orienté jeu de stratégie ^^ et jeux de voiture 

Donc l'un demande peu de puissance l'autre beaucoup 


Ensuite, si tu me dis 32 bits je mettrais ce lui là



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

Ok , si par exemple tu joues comme moi à grid ou à test drive unlimited , bootcamp (donc en natif pas de virtualisation) est très fortement conseillé .

De plus , attends windows seven ou installe xp , plus performant dans les jeux que vista (pas beaucoup mais quelques fps en plus ).


----------



## baki (22 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je joue à street fighter 4 sous Vista via Boot Camp.
Le jeu tourne en 1440 x 900 avec décor et personnage en high, le reste est désactivé ou au minimum.
Et ça carbure à 60 fps.
J'aimerai avoir des retours de joueurs qui l'ont installé sur XP pour voir s'il y a des gains notables.

Ma config est un macbook pro unibody 15" 2,66.


----------



## benvienne (22 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , si par exemple tu joues comme moi à grid ou à test drive unlimited , bootcamp (donc en natif pas de virtualisation) est très fortement conseillé .
> 
> De plus , attends windows seven ou installe xp , plus performant dans les jeux que vista (pas beaucoup mais quelques fps en plus ).



Oki 

Bah pour Seven, pas besoin de l'attendre je l'ai déjà  

(faut bien avoir des avantages en tant qu'étudiant dans l'informatique défois )

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

Tu es memebre de la technet ? 

Tu as la RTM ?


----------



## benvienne (22 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu es memebre de la technet ?
> 
> Tu as la RTM ?



http://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/academic/default.aspx 

Là on a les versions finales en Pro 



Tiens, je me demande si ça existe chez Mac ce genre de programme :love:

Bon j'arrête le hs :rose:


----------



## Emilien P. (31 Août 2009)

J'ai bootcamp sur mon macbook avec XP SP 2 mais je n'arrive pas à faire tourner Oblivion.

Plus de détails ici : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/bug-lancement-oblivion-sous-xp-275181.html

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, j'apprécierais beaucoup, merci.


----------



## sclicer (10 Septembre 2009)

Hello
Je devrais bientôt échanger mon imac 2008 avec un mbp 9400m.
J'aurais aimer savoir sous windows si la 9400m était plus performante que la HD2600 en résolution native 13" et 24".
Car cette dernière me comblait entièrement pour des jeu te l que heart of hiron III,medial war total 2 ,fallout 3 etc...
Une idée ?

De plus qu'en est-il de empire total war avec une 9400m dans les même conditions que précédemment ?


----------



## baki (10 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

j'ai eu un iMac 24" avec une HD 2600 pro. C'est une carte dédiée et reste plus performante que la 9400m.
Je carbure maintenant avec un macbook pro 9400+9600.

J'ai fait un test avec open GL viewer.
9400m : 450 fps
HD 2600 pro : 980 fps
9600 m GT : 1400 fps


----------



## sclicer (10 Septembre 2009)

Arf merci pour ta réponse rapide 
Bon bah je pense que je vais m'en tenir qu'à heart of iron,europa universalis, bref les jeux 2D  
Moi qui voulais jouer à diablo III au moins


----------



## XOR92600 (16 Septembre 2009)

Emilien P. a dit:


> J'ai bootcamp sur mon macbook avec XP SP 2 mais je n'arrive pas à faire tourner Oblivion.
> 
> Plus de détails ici : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/bug-lancement-oblivion-sous-xp-275181.html
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, j'apprécierais beaucoup, merci.


Bonjour, j'ai eu le même problème qui a été résolu en mettant à jour manuellement la dernière version de DIRECT X
Je ne sais plus trop comme j'ai fait mais j'ai cherché sur GOOGLE 
sur mon MAC Pro çà marche maintenant sans problème


----------



## SITRALE (1 Octobre 2009)

bonjoir à tous,

Resident Evil 5 + MacPro first Gen sur XP avec 2,66Ghz 5G Ram et X1900 XT REVB = Bon pour le service ? 

Merci ! 

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

N.B : XP ne reconnait que 2G de ram sur les 5 embarqués sur ma machine, ce qui reste d'ailleur toujours un mystere pour moi..

S.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Normal , tu as une version de xp en 32 bits.

Prends une 64bits pour avoir plus de ram reconnue .


----------



## SITRALE (2 Octobre 2009)

Exact effectiverment maintenan je me souviens qu'on me l'avais dit...

Au fait je viens de trouver ca sur ebay, ca le fait ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Windows-XP-Prof...ware?hash=item25568f8cb5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

et pour Resident ? 

S.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

Salut , concernant la licence sur ebay , je ne prendrais pas , après , je crois que tu peux commander un cd de xp 64bits chez microsoft si tu as une clé pour un 32bits  , appelle les .

Pour resident evil 5 , ca devrait être bon .


----------



## SITRALE (2 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut , concernant la licence sur ebay , je ne prendrais pas ,



Qu'est que je risque ? 

S.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

De te retrouver avec une licence OEM déjà activée et non utilisable.

Si tu veux acheter un truc de confiance , va voir sur les forums de HFR , il y a des trucs.


----------



## seigneurmax (4 Octobre 2009)

bonjour
j'ai en ma possession un MBP 2,8 avec parrallels desktop
je viens d'installer crysis sur ce dernier et in game le jeu se coltinent d'affreux lag et bug de texture multiple ....
d'ou vient le souci pourtant avec 9400+9600 en geforce ça devriat carburer !!!
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Faut pas rêver , on ne peut pas jouer aux jeux demandant des ressources avec une virtualisation.

Essaie via bootcamp , en natif donc.


----------



## nenon (4 Octobre 2009)

a mon avis, la solution bootcamp marche plutôt pas mal. Je l'utilise aussi pour jouer a counter strike source via steam et je n'ai aucun problème, la petite puce nvidia 9400 GM fait parfaitement son job sur le jeu et sur mon macbook pro. C'est vrai que la bibliothèque est pauvre sur Mac, je regrette d'ailleurs aussi qu'un jeu comme counter ne soit pas développé sur cette plateforme. Apres pour le reste des jeux, je suis plutôt console que ordinateur. Calé devant un bon 32'' dans un canapé, c'est quand même plus confortable que sur son ordi. En général, les jeux sur console marchent bien, pas besoin de se soucier de quoi que se soit en terme de config.


----------



## SITRALE (4 Octobre 2009)

nenon a dit:


> Calé devant un bon 32'' dans un canapé, c'est quand même plus confortable que sur son ordi.



Ouaip, mais rien ne vaut un clavetard et un souris ! ! 

S.


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Octobre 2009)

Clavier + souris reste la solution la plus précise. (pas trackpad, pas encore fait pour jouer, même si y a du progrès)


----------



## eFraid (4 Octobre 2009)

Clavier + souris imbattables. C'est ce que je pensais aussi; jusqu'à je vois un mec faire une démo de Wolfenstein (le dernier) sur 360. Le gars jouait sans complexes et tous les nazis y sont passés 

Côté carte, je trouve la 9600 MGT moins puissante que la 8800GS qui était dans mon ancien iMac vendu d'occase. C'est net sur les images. De plus, j'ai bien peur que la finesse des nouveaux iMacs prévus pour cette semaine ne les condamne à des sous-cartes graphiques (genre 9600 MGT) qui feront rire dès leur apparition (aux macs). Si c'est le cas, je saute cette génération d'iMacs, je repasse dans 6/8 mois et je reste avec un portable.

La 9400 est très bien pour des jeux de base. Dans mon cas, la série de Lego Batman et StarWars, destinée à mon gamin.


----------



## nenon (5 Octobre 2009)

A propos, est-ce que quelqu'un a fait tourner un jeu comme Oblivion sur un Macbook Pro et une 9400GM ? Ca tourne comment?


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Octobre 2009)

Oui mais tu sais à un moment pour je ne sais plus quel jeu ils voulaient faire jouer X360 contre PC. Il a été impossible d'équilibrer les parties, les consoleux se faisaient fraguer comme des noob. 

Les versions consoles sont souvent plus "lentes" que les versions PC/Mac.


----------



## rutrapio (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

j'ai actuellement un macbook 2Ghz core 2 duo, pas la dernière génération, donc sans carte graphique.

je pense en changer prochainement, mais je voulais avant tout savoir si Dawn Of War 2 (et donc le 1) tournerait sur le nouveau modèle.
Bien sur je le ferai tourner via bootcamp, mais j'ai peur que la CG 9600 soit faible, en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai pu lire, ou que d'autre chose manque à l'appel.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## eFraid (12 Octobre 2009)

rutrapio a dit:


> je voulais avant tout savoir si Dawn Of War 2 (et donc le 1) tournerait sur le nouveau modèle.



Hello. Pour DoW II, je peux te renseigner, c'est mon jeu fétiche en attendant Diablo3.

J'y ai joué dans des conditions quasi-cinématographiques sur un iMac 3.06 (8800 GS la carte). Tout allait à fond, top niveau, presque sans bruit.

J'y joue actuellement sur un MacBookPro 2009 (2,8 + 9600 MGT) et c'est pas mal du tout. Un chouilla moins bien que sur l'iMac mais ça assure quand même très bien.

Je l'ai aussi testé sur un Macbook alu 2,4 + 9400 M, là par contre, c'est tout nul.

Pour résumer, si ça tourne bien sur le modèle actuel, ça devrait roxer sur le prochain 

Le seul souci, c'est le bruit des ventilos et la peur permanent qu'il ne fonde à tout moment. Donc, Apple Care ce qui fait cher la machine de jeu. 

PS : sur Steam, je suis efraid, si jamais tu veux t'en faire une.


----------



## isoyann (18 Octobre 2009)

Salut je suis completement nouveau dans le monde du jeux sur ordinateur j ai un Macbook pro 2,66 Ghtz avec une 9600 MGT 256 MB qui fait tourner XP Pro sp 3 via bootcamp j aimerai savoir comment regler ma carte graphique pour pouvoir profiter de bon graphisme (qualité/couleur)  sans torpiller ma batterrie.
Je joue a Street fighter 4, batman arkam asylum.
Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2009)

Ah pour jouer tu torpilleras fortement ta batterie, surtout avec la 9600.

J'avoue toujours jouer en reliant au secteur car c'est une des activités les plus énergivores.


----------



## isoyann (18 Octobre 2009)

quid de l usure de la batterie de rester toujours branché pour jouer ??


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2009)

Avec ton ordi tu ne fais pas que jouer, et donc quand tu surfe tu te balade sans fil à la patte, et ce sera amplement suffisant.

Apple dit une fois par mois, mais si tu veux tu le fais une fois par semaine.


----------



## Ineilaur (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit souci avec le jeu Left 4 Dead via bootcamp : je n'arrive pas a activer la console dans le menu d'accueil grâce à la touche ~ (que nous avons pas sur mac). J'ai essaye alt+n et ctrl + alt + n mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Pour info, la console est activée dans les options.

Si par chance il y avait des personnes qui y joue, avez vous une solution ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2009)

Tu ne peux pas paramétrer les commandes dans les options?


----------



## Adrian G (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde ?

Je jouais beaucoup à COD4 quand j'étais encore sous Windows, et je ne vous cache pas que ce jeux me manque 
J'ai installé Vista sur mon MacBook Pro avec BootCamp, et j'aimerais savoir si je peut rejouer à ce jeux sur mon Mac.
Voilà ma config: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66GHz, 4 Go DDR3, Nvidea GeForce 9400M à 256Mo et 94600M GT à 512mo.

Merci

Adrian


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2009)

Mais oui tu peux, tu as une belle machine là alors ne t'inquiète pas ça tourne  Le jeux existe d'ailleurs sous Mac mais si tu disposais déjà de Vista il est normal que tu le rachète pas.

Cependant à partir de la config de la version mac (qui semble guère plus gourmande que la version PC), il apparait que les Mac Mini le font tourner:



> Mac OS X 10.5.4 (Leopard)
> - Intel Core 2 Duo
> - Processeur à 2.0 GHz
> - 1 Go de Ram
> ...



Donc pas de soucis pour toi  

PS: j'ai vu CoD4 tourner sous WIndows sur des PC moins puissant que ta machine, j'y ai joué, et bah ça tournait bien.


----------



## miz_ici (18 Octobre 2009)

a Ineilaur:

Pour Lancer L4D avec la console il faut aller dans les preferences de lancement et rajouter -console
Et une fois le jeu lancé, tu verra la console au démarrage. Ensuite dans cette console il faut BINDER une touche, en ecrivant BIND"F9" toggleconsole en remplacant F9 par la touche que tu veut.


----------



## Ced917 (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro il y a 1 mois et j'aimerais bien jouer à Trackmania dessus. Je voudrais bien savoir ce que je dois faire?? j'ai Snow Leopard comme systeme d'exploitation.
merci d'avance


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2009)

Installer Bootcamp puis Windows puis Trackmania


----------



## Ced917 (21 Octobre 2009)

Il n'y a pas moyen d'y jouer sans devoir installer Windows?? parce que j'ai pas envie d'avoir Windows sur mon Mac


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être Crossover Games.


----------



## littlenemo (22 Octobre 2009)

Bien le bonjour msieurs dames et bravo pour ce merveilleux forum a l image de ces merveilleuses machines et de ce monde merveilleux .

Ma configuration : mac book pro last gen a 2,8ghz nvidia 9600M GT et tout le tralala 

Je m apprete a bootcamper éhonteusement pour jouer encore plus ehonteusement seulement voila : je suis un shmuppeur .
Et comme vous ne l ignorez pas ( cela va de soit ) tout bon shmuppeur se doit de jouer avec un stick arcade : ca tombe bien j en ai un sublime, le TE de chez mad catz , stick d xbox 360 .

Il marche merveilleusement bien sous os via un petit patch ( xbox360 controllers pour ne pas le nommer ) et bien sur une inquietude grandit en moi : sera t il reconnu sous windows ? ( si ce n est pas le cas je ne bootcamperai pas tout simplement )

Par ailleurs quelques mini questions un peu out of topic , mais pas que :

Si l un d entre vous fait tourner trouble witches sous crossover , le joy fait bugger le jeu , si une solution existe elle est  la bienvenue ( version japonaise du jeu ) 

Je cherche tout amateur de X3 terran conflict pour essayer d y comprendre quelquec chose ca serait tout de meme pas mal ^^

Et enfin tout conseil concernant la gestion de la batterie est la bienvenue , ca n est pas l objet de la discussion certes , mais comme la grosse carte a tendance a chauffer monstrueusement et que les gamers sont en plus tres energivores je m en remets a votre savoir eternel ( je me mefie des indications d apple la dessus , je m apprete aussi a faire tourner dawn of war 2 )

Merci d avance et bonne nuit )

Edit : j avais testé trackmania sous crossover et ca a pas donné grand chose c est quand meme tres aleatoire ce soft mais ce qui est fou c est que quand ca marche ca MARCHE , et parfaitement .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h01 ----------

Edit 2 : ca me revient maintenant : trackmania tourne sous crossover et meme mechamment bien mais en mode fenetre si tu actives le plein ecran ca bug blanc au revoir tu jettes ton ordi par la fenetre . Ou tu me le donnes .


----------



## RIP (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, je voudrais avoir un peu plus d'infos sur les capacités de la CG 9600 du MBP 17".

Quels jeux peut-elle faire tourner dans les jeux récents ou gourmants?

Je n'ai pas trouver beaucoup d'info sur le forum.Merci

Ps: tout cela en jouant sous BootCamp biensure!


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2009)

Bah pour boot Camp je sais pas, mais en natif la 9600M GT, pourtant amputé de sa RAM, fais tourner Call of Duty 4 à fond ou presque (si je veux pas me cramer les mains) de façon confortable.


----------



## Nuri (1 Novembre 2009)

Salut,je compte faire l'acquisition du nouveau Macbook blanc,avec comme config Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,26 GHz,GeForce 9400M avec 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR3 et 4go de RAM.

Et j'aurais voulu savoir si je pouvais faire tourner les jeux suivants sous Windows :
Age of Empire III,Half life 2,Cs Source et Pes 2010.

Je ne joue que tres peu aux jeux,je sais qu'un Macbook,n'est pas pour le jeu,mais cela m'arrive de jouer de temps en temps,et si il pouvait prendre les quelques jeux que j'ai,car je suis pas gourmand pour les jeux,ceux cites plus haut me suffisent largement.


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Novembre 2009)

Les jeux ne tourneront pas au maximum mais ils tourneront.

Encore que CS Source, Age of Empire 3 & Half Life 2 étant anciens, ils peuvent probablement tourner à fond en révolution native.

Mais PES2010 ne fonctionnera pas à fond.


----------



## Nuri (2 Novembre 2009)

Le tout c'est qu'ils puissent tourner sans lag avec qualite correcte.

Et pour pes 2010,pareil,je n'espere pas avoir le rendu tel sur ps3 ou 360 par exemple mais que ce soit pas digne d'un pes 2 par exemple.


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Novembre 2009)

Oh ne t'inquiète pas, pour tomber aussi bas que la PS2, il n'y a que les puces Intel GMA.


----------



## eFraid (2 Novembre 2009)

Je pose la question ici, sans être certain que ce soit le bon endroit mais il me semble bien que ça devrait intéresser nombre de "gamers PC sur Mac" (je sais, le terme est grotesque, mais on en est là).

Au vu des nouvelles cartes (4850) des Quad Cores et de la résolution monstrueuse des 27 pouces, pensez-vous que la Radeon va assurer un service minimum ou bien que les jeux vont avoir un effet "cinéma" ?

Je n'ai pu essayer que le core duo en 27", avec Aperture, mais les images semblaient voler avec une légèreté déconcertante. C'est quand même un soft un peu lourd, mais j'ai eu une sensation de fluidité incroyable.

Certes, ce n'est pas du jeu 3D, mais ça donne une tendance.

Je regrette pour ma part qu'ils n'aient pas mis une version  Go de Ram. La carte en elle même est assez bonne, mais la taille des affichages risque de demander plus de 512. Et quand on voit un écran si magnifique, on se dit que ça serait dommage de ne pas jouer en natif et d'avoir une image floue.

Un avis quelqu'un, notamment pour le futur Diablo 3 ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses jouer aux derniers jeux en 2500X1500 (je ne sais plus la reso exacte) avec la HD4850 512mo.

A mon avis , cette carte est bien pour du 24" maxi , et encore , les jeux demandant beaucoup de ressources , ils ne passent pas à fond : la carte n'est pas de dernière generation .


----------



## eFraid (4 Novembre 2009)

Malgré tout, je pense que c'était le max qui pouvait entrer dans cette tranche d'alu. Les cartes de dernières génération ressemblent à des moteurs de F1, plus épaisses à elles seules que l'iMac. On va voir ce que ça donne&#8230; "courant novembre" comme ils disent.


----------



## Arch'34 (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, je suis actuellement en la possession d'un macbook , version 10.5.8 dont le processeur est de 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo et une mémoire d'1Go 667 MHz. Voilà, étant amateur de Warhammer 40 000, j'aurait voulu savoir si mon p'tit macbook avait les ressources nécessaires pour faire tourner Dawn of War 2 via bootcamp.
En vous remerciant 

Arch'


----------



## eFraid (5 Novembre 2009)

Désolé, mais moi ça tournait lentement sur Macbook Alu 2.4 avec détails au minimum. Teste quand même, si tu as le jeu, mais je crois que ça ne va pas le faire. Il est quand même gourmand ce jeu.


----------



## Arch'34 (5 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour une réponse aussi rapide ! 
Bon ben tant pis, j'envisagerai peut être de l'acheter quand je passerai à une machine plus récente .
Sur ce, en remerciant une fois de plus.

Arch'

/edit 1 : Je me permets de rebondir là-dessus, vous pensez que les dawn of war précédents pourraient mieux tourner sur ma machine ?


----------



## bastien111 (5 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai un mac book pro 13P depuis tout juste un moi config: 4g ramddr3,proc 2,53.
j'ai installé a l'aide de boot camp une autre partition Windows exclusivement dédié pour le jeux, j'ai installé xp puis les pilote aucun souci jusque là, sauf que l'orsque je clic sur install d'un jeux un page noir viens pendant une fraction de second donc j'ai essayé avec deux autres jeux le même résultat Dawn of War 2, Crysis , Operation Flashpoint 2, donc j'ai essayé un autre système Windows seven et encore le même problème, aide moi merci


----------



## skystef (8 Novembre 2009)

J'ai envie de m'acheter Dragon Age mais la version Xbox360 m'a l'air moins réussie et en plus elle coûte plus chère. Je pensais peut-être y jouer sur un iMac Alu via BootCamp (XP) qui commence à se faire vieux avec sa radeon HD 2400XT et son Core 2 Duo à 2Ghz (4Go de Ram). J'ai la configuration requise pour jouer d'après le site de Bioware mais qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé Dragon Age : Origins sur un mac équivalent en puissance? 

Non parce que même Kotor n'était pas vraiment fluide alors... :hein:


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2009)

skystef a dit:


> J'ai envie de m'acheter Dragon Age mais la version Xbox360 m'a l'air moins réussie et en plus elle coûte plus chère. Je pensais peut-être y jouer sur un iMac Alu via BootCamp (XP) qui commence à se faire vieux avec sa radeon HD 2400XT et son Core 2 Duo à 2Ghz (4Go de Ram). J'ai la configuration requise pour jouer d'après le site de Bioware mais qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé Dragon Age : Origins sur un mac équivalent en puissance?
> 
> Non parce que même Kotor n'était pas vraiment fluide alors... :hein:



Bonjour,
"le problème" avec les imacs, c'est que souvent les carte graphiques sous-cadencées que leur version "originale". Bref elles sont moins puissantes qu'elle ne le devrait.


----------



## SITRALE (9 Novembre 2009)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> "le problème" avec les imacs, c'est que souvent les carte graphiques sous-cadencées que leur version "originale". Bref elles sont moins puissantes qu'elle ne le devrait.



Salut Tarul,

meme sur les nouveaux ?

S.


----------



## eFraid (9 Novembre 2009)

Je sens que quand les i5/i7 von arriver, ces forums vont s'animer comme au premier jour


----------



## SITRALE (9 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Je sens que quand les i5/i7 von arriver, ces forums vont s'animer comme au premier jour



ouai, enfin surtout quant on aura des cartes graphiques "du moment" dans nos macs, et pas etre toujours à la bourre avec une voir deux generation de retard par rapport aux sorties... !!

S.


----------



## eFraid (9 Novembre 2009)

ouah, mais qu'est-ce que ça râle quand même. Un Mac, à l'inverse d'un PC, ce ne sont pas des composants greffés autour d'une carte graphique quand même. Certes les jeux c'est sympa, mais si on ne fait que ça, autant acheter un vrai PC ou une console !


----------



## skystef (9 Novembre 2009)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> "le problème" avec les imacs, c'est que souvent les carte graphiques sous-cadencées que leur version "originale". Bref elles sont moins puissantes qu'elle ne le devrait.



Ah oui, j'avais oublié ce détail... je crois que je ne tenterais pas l'expérience sur mon imac


----------



## SITRALE (9 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Un Mac, à l'inverse d'un PC, ce ne sont pas des composants greffés autour d'une carte graphique quand même.



?? Un PC c'est, par definition, personnel. Gros proc ou grosse CG etc etc..




eFraid a dit:


> Certes les jeux c'est sympa, mais si on ne fait que ça, autant acheter un vrai PC ou une console !



on fait pas que ca ! 

Je pense que le point faible du mac, et c'est bien le seul, c'est la CG. Et je pense que ca sert à rien d'aller chercher des excuses bidon, pour le prix de nos machines, quitte à etre au top niveau Proc, niveau RAM, niveau affichage, niveau equipements en general, autant etre à jour aussi niveau CG. On a v'la le retard. C'est abusé. Et cela meme sur une machine evolutive comme mon MacPro. Pas facile de faire evoluer les CG avec des composants recents.

Ciao

S.


----------



## Tarul (10 Novembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Salut Tarul,
> 
> meme sur les nouveaux ?
> 
> S.



Je pense que c'est le cas. Il ne faut pas oublier une chose : un imac, c'est un écran derrière lequel on colle tous les éléments composants un ordinateur. Cela chauffe pas mal, apple a fait le choix de diminuer la puissance de la carte graphique des CG.



Finit la récréation/hors-sujet.
Merci de revenir au sujet du topic.


----------



## eFraid (11 Novembre 2009)

Wouah, on s'est fait attraper par la volante


----------



## matthieu83 (22 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous 

excusez moi de m'incruster mais j'ai besoin d'un coup de main

en fait j'ai un mac book que j'ai booter( ça se dit?!) avec windows XP pour pouvoir notament jouer avec mes simulateurs de vol.

 je viens d'installer IL 2 sturmovik et le son ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai bien lancé boot camp pour mettre à jour les pilotes. il restait un bug sur le controller VGA alors j'ai installé manuellement le pilote NVIDIA: ça n'a peut être rien à voir avec le son mais le problème de driver VGA est résolu.

Le son fonctionne normallement sous windows, ce qui n'est plus le cas quand je lance le jeu. Le jeu n'est peut être pas compatible avec le pilote audio fourni par boot camp??? faut il installer directt X ou un truc comme ça?

rrrrr j'ai abandonner le PC pour mettre un terme à ce genre de problème et ....

merci d'avance


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2009)

matthieu83 a dit:


> rrrrr j'ai abandonner le PC pour mettre un terme à ce genre de problème et ....



Il faut bien comprendre un truc : quand tu utilises bootcamp et que tu bootes sous Windows, tu es sur PC, avec tout ce que çà implique comme pbms potentiels


----------



## matthieu83 (22 Novembre 2009)

ça je l'ai compris à mes dépends!!! ça faisait longtemps! lol

sauf que ça tourne sur du matériel mac et j'ai pensé que les personnes les plus à même de me comprendre été des utilisateurs mac. non?


----------



## matthieu83 (22 Novembre 2009)

ok j'ai réussi  à résoudre le problème comme un grand.

En fait il fallait juste installer les codecs direct x et reconfigurer le jeu.
rien à voir avec le matériel.
maintenant ça tourne comme une horloge suisse!

Dommage que les jeux ne soient pas tous compatibles mac. Le jour où c'est le cas je formate ce vilain windows!!


----------



## eFraid (6 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous. Je viens juste, au cas où vous seriez passés au travers, vous signaler le très bon Hack'n Slash qui s'appelle Torchlight. Créé par des anciens de Diablo, il est juste dément pour un prix très raisonnable (15,99 euros). On le trouve ici, et il y a une démo à télécharger. Achetable aussi sur Steam, et la bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'il tourne très bien sur de petites configs.

Un metascore de 84 et un bon article ici.


----------



## Meven (10 Décembre 2009)

Ca m'a l'air pas mal du tout ce jeu !


----------



## eFraid (10 Décembre 2009)

Wé, très bien même. Je l'ai acheté une fois la démo terminée. Il roule à fond en 2560x1440 toutes options à fond (il roule à fond sur toutes les bécanes en fait, bel exploit pour un jeu récent) et c'est un vrai Hack'n Slash. Le truc le plus sympa, c'est que les développeurs ont laissé le jeu très ouvert. Du coup, de nombreux fans sont en train de le modder. Il y'a même une extension faite par des passionnés qui est en route.

La version Mac en est route aussi.


----------



## francois67000 (13 Décembre 2009)

Comment se comporte un i7 avec la 4850 avec Crysis par exemple ? Résolution native si possible.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Je doute qu'il fonctionne en natif , c'est mal optimisé parait-il .


----------



## Cleveland (13 Décembre 2009)

Y'a quoi comme jeux PC qui fonctionnent sur un MacBookPro 13" ????


----------



## sclicer (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
J'ai un Imac 24" 2,4ghz 4go de ram acheté en mars 2008 avec une HD2600 pro.
Je fais tourner via bootcamp Mediaval Total War 2 avec des  gros mods en high.
Puis-je espérer faire tourner Empire Total War en quelle qualité et en quelle définition ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Meven (14 Décembre 2009)

J'ai acheté ce week-end Torchlight (pour 14,01, faut vraiment pas s'en priver).

Les créateurs de Diablo ont fait du superbe travail. Et à ce prix là, c'est vraiment incroyable. Il tourne en 2560x1440 tout à fond. Pas de ralentissement. Les effets sont beaux, que du bon.

Si vous aimez les Hack'n'slash, n'hésitez pas !

Par contre j'ai appris sur le site qu'ils avaient commencé à faire une version MAC, mais que l'éditeur ne veut pas le faire autre part que sur Windows... Belle mentalité !


----------



## eFraid (14 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Y'a quoi comme jeux PC qui fonctionnent sur un MacBookPro 13" ????



Pour avoir testé, et si tu as une âme d'enfant, il y a les Lego Star Wars et Batman. Mais tu peux aussi tenter Torchlight comme nous le préconisons avec Meven.

Le plus simple est d'installer Steam et d'essayer pas mal de jeux en démo pour voir ce que ça donne. Si ils re branchent, tu peux foncer !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------




Meven a dit:


> J'ai acheté ce week-end Torchlight (pour 14,01, faut vraiment pas s'en priver). Les créateurs de Diablo ont fait du superbe travail.



Content que ça te plaise, du vrai bon HnS


----------



## Meven (14 Décembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Content que ça te plaise, du vrai bon HnS



Merci à toi pour la découverte. Je ne regrette pas, il est super. Et le partage de coffre pour donner à ses autres persos et très intelligent


----------



## eFraid (14 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Merci à toi pour la découverte. Je ne regrette pas, il est super. Et le partage de coffre pour donner à ses autres persos et très intelligent



Merci à toi ! Je ne savais pas bien à quoi servaient ces 2 coffres dans le village. Maintenant c'est le cas. Quand je pense au nombre de choses que j'ai vendues faute d'avoir cette info


----------



## Meven (15 Décembre 2009)

Si j'ai pu être utile 

Par contre, dommage qu'il ne soit pas en LAN. J'aurais bien joué avec ma femme, ça aurait été plus sympa.


----------



## figoluxe (15 Décembre 2009)

J'ai besoin d'un conseil technique:

Je souhaite acquérir via steam Stalker : shadow of chernobyl mais je me demande si celui ci fonctionneras sur mon mac:

Je possède la configuration suivante:

Macbook 13 pouces
2,4ghz proc
2GO RAM

j'ai aucune idée de la carte vidéo présente dans le macbook et j'aimerais savoir si il me sera possible de jouer sur le macbook au regard de ma configuration ou bien si je me trompe, ayant donc surrévaluer le macbook.

J'attend vos conseils....


PS: savez-vous quel configuration il faut pour jouer à Hidden & Dangerous 2 je possède le jeux sur windows mais je ne sais pas si celui-ci à bénéficié d'un portage mac ?


----------



## eFraid (17 Décembre 2009)

Dans la série les bonnes occases de Noël, Dawn of War 2 est passé à 15 euros. Ça vaut vraiment le coup, un très grand jeu ! Par ici par exemple ->  là <-

La trilogie DoW2 + Titan Quest + CoH est pas mal non plus, prix ridicule.


----------



## Sylow (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjours les gens ! 

J'ai installé windows 7 pro sur mon MBP 17 via bootcamp (ou presque) Bref tout marche niquel sauf que je n'arrive pas a installé STEAM ! JE le télécharge et apres j'ai une fenetre MS DOS avec une erreure 

The NTVDM CPU Has encountered an illegal instruction 
CS:0dd5 .... Chosse 'close' to terminate the application

Ma version de win 7 est totalement légal, mon école a un contrat microsoft campus et je l'ai téléchargé via microsoft via mon compte ! 

Merci


----------



## Meven (21 Décembre 2009)

Il me semble que Bootcamp n'est pas totalement compatible pour windows 7 et devrait l'être à la fin de l'année (ce qui est le cas, mais je n'ai toujours rien vu)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

J'ai installé seven integrale sur mon iMac CoreDuo qui n'est pas officiellement supporté mais ça fonctionne quand même plutôt pas mal .


----------



## Meven (21 Décembre 2009)

J'voulais attendre l'officiel, mais je vais peut-être m'y lancer pour jouer à de gros jeux que j'avais achetés avec mon gros PC


----------



## Sylow (21 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> J'voulais attendre l'officiel, mais je vais peut-être m'y lancer pour jouer à de gros jeux que j'avais achetés avec mon gros PC



Attend, car moi j'ai cod 6 et vue que steam ne veut pas s'installer..bref je vais attendre l'officielle je pense..


----------



## discolan (21 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Bonjours les gens !
> 
> J'ai installé windows 7 pro sur mon MBP 17 via bootcamp (ou presque) Bref tout marche niquel sauf que je n'arrive pas a installé STEAM ! JE le télécharge et apres j'ai une fenetre MS DOS avec une erreure
> 
> ...


J'ai windows 7 64 bits RC en bootcamp (Snow Leopard) et Steam d'installé sans aucun soucis.
Par contre, les drivers vidéos ne viennent pas d'apple mais de laptopvideo2go


----------



## garsducalvados (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acheter Call Of Duty Modern Warfar 2 pour PC.

Bien évidemment je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iMac 24''.

Mais avant de claquer 50 - 60  dans un jeu, est ce le jeu peut fonctionner si j'installe une partition bootcamp XP pour jouer à ce jeux.

Merci pour vos réponse,

.Matt


----------



## Jellybass (23 Décembre 2009)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage d'acheter Call Of Duty Modern Warfar 2 pour PC.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai acheté CoD MW2 version Windows et j'y joue via Bootcamp sur mon iMac CD2 2,93 + ATI 4850. Ça tourne à merveille, tout à fond + AA en 1600xjesaispluscombien. 

Par contre j'ai un bug en mode mutli, avec le clavier qui passe de azerty à qwerty de façon intempestive et la touche 'A' qui est considérée comme maintenue sans arrêt.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

*Salut à tous *

J'ai deux questions : 

*1 - *Je commence a en avoir marre de pas trouver de jeux MAC sympa et je pense passer par Bootcamp avec windows 7 par exemple... (j'ai honte) Ma config va baisser en puissance ou non ? (c'est une question con mais je préfère la poser avant d'acheter...) 

*2 - *J'ai un iMac 20' Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 Ghz - 2Go de Ram - ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro - 
et j'aimerai bien mettre un petit GTA 4... de plus je ne m'y connais pas en carte graphique c'est suffisant ou pas ? 

Si quelqu'un là sur la meme config et GTA 4 ? 


*MERCI d'avance !*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Petite question : 75° pour la carte graphique , c'est bon , ça ne risque pas de cramer ? 
Tout le reste (proco etc) est à moins de 50°.

Ps : je viens de mettre les fréquences officielles sur ma x1600


----------



## littlenemo (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour et joyeuses fêtes à tous.

Je m'apprête à bootcamper avec beaucoup d'appréhension, et après avoir parcouru le FAQ et le forum je viens vers vous pour quelques dernières précisions.

Ma config : MacBook Pro 17'', Intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 Ghz 4Go de mémoire en DDR3, Geforce 9600M GT sous OS 10.6.2

Je bootcampe exclusivement pour jouer, notamment à :
Dawn of War 2
Company of Heroes
Dragon Age (je me mords encore les doigts d'avoir acheté le port mac qui tourne mal par rapport à ma config)
Mes jeux Steams (TF2, L4D2, DaW+les extensions) tournant actuellement sous Crossover Games

Voici mes questions:

- Quel OS préférer ? Vista et XP semblent plus stables mais l'arrivée imminente du support par bootcamp du 7 n'encourage t'il pas à attendre un peu ? Quelle version de l'OS choisir pour des besoins de gamers (premium, familial, etc ....)?
Mon portable a par ailleurs de gros problèmes de surchauffe, je ne veux pas tenter le diable avec le 7 et d'éventuels problemes de reconnaissance du ventilo.

- Puis je attendre de bonnes performances des jeux suscités ?

- J'ai vu ici et là qu'il y avait des problèmes avec Steam, est ce que ce sera le cas sous ma config ?

- Recommandez vous plutôt d'installer les jeux sous Steam ou directement via le jeu boîte/achat digital ?

- Doit on préférer les drivers bootcamp actuels ou d'autres drivers plus adaptés à mon build et au jeu (si cela à un sens...)?


Désolé pour ces questions un peu noobesques mais je ne suis pas rassuré par bootcamp, notamment par la prise en charge d'internet et du WIFI, tant j'en dépend pour jouer en ligne/récupérer mes achats digitaux/Steam, avant de dépenser mes sous je voudrais m'assurer que ca vaut le coup.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et encore bonnes fêtes )


----------



## eFraid (28 Décembre 2009)

@Littlenemo > Aïe, tu as acheté la version Mac de Dragon Age&#8230;

J'ai beaucoup de jeux en commun avec toi (tous en fait sauf Dragon Age)

Pour répondre à certaines de tes questions :

- J'ai essayé tous les Windows compatibles avec Bootcamp depuis qu'il existe, et sans surprise, c'est Seven qui est le plus stable et fluide (pas encore officiellement compatible, mais installé sur mon Mac).

- Je joue sur un iMac et parfois sur MBP (même que toi mais en 15"). Dans tous les cas, tu auras des ventilos terribles sur le MBP au bout d'un moment. Au début j'ai eu peur, ensuite je me suis dit que c'était fait pour ça. Depuis tout va bien  

- Tous les jeux que tu as cité tournent Nickel sur ta Machine (pour DoW2 faut baisser quelques options)

- Pour ma part, strictement aucun problème avec Steam, ça marche du feu de dieu. A un détail près sur le MPB, le micro ne fonctionne pas (Vista U) malgré les drivers Apple.

- Les drivers Apple fonctionnent Nickel, ils sont fait pour ça. De toute manière, sur MBP, je n'arrive pas à installer de driver nVidia (qui permet d'overclocker). La double carte graphique (9600+9400) est très mal vécue sous Windows.

- En ce qui concerne l'achat de jeux sur Steam, tout dépend. Si tu as le même jeu à la FNAC, au même prix, mais dans une version boite susceptible d'être revendue un jour, prends la version boite. STEAM c'est mega-bien pour les week-end promo (TF2 à 9,99 &#8364;, Torchlight à 7,99, etc...). Par contre, si tu n'as pas de grands magasin à des kilomètres alentours, la question ne se pose même plus.

- Dernière chose, le Wifi fonctionne très bien. Et en connexion et en vitesse/stabilité. Ne te fais pas de souci pour ça 

C'est un peu dur de faire l'apologie de windows sur ce forum, mais je dois avouer que quand Apple a décidé de sortir Bootcamp, ça m'a enfin permis d'accéder à la ludothèque PC et surtout de jouer à des jeux qu'on ne trouve pas sur console, les STR. Toutes ces années de disette à jouer sur de mauvais portages Mac de sales jeux tout nazes&#8230;

Je travaille sur OSX, je joue sur Windows, mais tout ça se passe sur des macs et depuis des années. Je n'ai aucunement l'impression d'être un renégat, bien au contraire. Je connais pas mal de gens qui, ayant appris qu'on pouvait jouer aux jeux windows sur Mac on très rapidement changé de crémier.

Bonne fêtes à tous !

NB : tu trouveras ici un très bon tuto pour installer Seven si tu n'as pas la patience d'attendre les drivers Apple.


----------



## discolan (28 Décembre 2009)

Je jouais à CSS via XP Pro en BootCamp sur mon MBP 15 2.2Ghz, 4Go et 8600M GT 128.
J'ai installé Windows 7 RC 64 bits en BootCamp (Snow Leopard) à la place. J'ai mis les drivers vidéos de *Laptopvideo2go* et cela fonctionne pas si mal. Je n'ai vu aucune différence depuis que je suis sur 7 en terme de jouabilité (impression perso et même nombre fps en netgraph).

Ayant la boite de Half Life 2, j'installe toujours à partir de mon dvd avant de mettre à jour via steam. Pas de soucis d'installation pour ma part.

Pour le micro, j'avais investi dans un vulgaire micro usb car l'entrée ligne n'a jamais fonctionné, déjà sous XP (et l'interne est trop faible).


----------



## eFraid (28 Décembre 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Pour le micro, j'avais investi dans un vulgaire micro usb car l'entrée ligne n'a jamais fonctionné



Je crois que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire. Les forums Apple sont remplis de gens qui connaissent ce problème et à ma connaissance, personne n'a trouvé de solution.


----------



## littlenemo (28 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, quelques précisions cependant :

- Merci pour le lien du tuto mais celui ci concerne le Imac et sa carte graphique (une ATI je crois )
J'ai trouvé un tuto sur you tube pour MBP "new gen" *ici* je me demandais quel CD d'OS il utilisait pour les drivers.
Avec mon MBP 3 CDs étaient livrés:

17" MBP Applications Install DVD
17" MBP Mac OS X Install DVD (10.5.7)
CPU Drop-in DVD (l'upgrade 10.6.2, est ce juste un upgrade ou contient il aussi les drivers présents sur la version complète d'ailleurs ?)

D'instinct je partirais plutot sur le 2eme sauf si le 3eme est une version complète avec les drivers.
Risque t'il d'y avoir conflit si l'OS de ma partition mac (10.6.2) est différent de celui dont les drivers sont issus pour ma partition Windows (10.5.7 si j utilise le 17" MBP Mac OS X Install DVD)?

- Pour les drivers *laptopvideo2go*, on est d'accord ce sont ceux téléchargeables *ici* ?
Quel version choisir 32 bits ou 64 bits ?
Il faut les graver sur CD et les installer au 1er reboot sous windows pendant l'install bootcamp si j'ai bien compris?

- eFraid tu m'inquietes pas mal concernant la double carte : le choix est il pris en charge sous 7 ou faut il faire son switch avant de booter?
J'imagine que pendant l'install le mieux est d'etre sur la 9600MGT ?

- Pour Steam c'est plus une histoire de stabilité et de performance en fait, plus encore que le débat digital/dur revendable.
Sous Crossover Games depuis que je passe par Steam pour tout (install et téléchargement des jeux), c est sans comparaison niveau perf.

Voila encore désolé d'insister, je ne voudrais pas cramer mon ordi surtout que je suis sur le point de claquer 200 euros (le prix d'une console...) pour un 7 digital ... et que je suis TRES impatient de voir le DaW 2 tourner (et beaucoup plus enclin à me précipiter quitte à faire des conneries ^^)


----------



## discolan (28 Décembre 2009)

Oui c'est bien cela mais il faut aussi le fichier inf modifié donc le mieux étant d'aller sur leur forum : http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/
Rubrique 19x Series GeForce Driver Releases
Tu prends le dernier en date, par exemple _v195.81 Windows 7/Vista 64bit | NVIDIA OEM_
Bien entendu, tu prends le 64 bits si tu installes un windows 7 64 bits (ce que je te conseille).
Attention, il faut télécharger le pilote (driver) mais aussi le *INF Modified *. C'est un fichier info modifié pour que le pilote fonctionne bien, à utiliser avant l'installation du pilote.
Non tu n'es pas obliger de les graver sur cd, tu peux les installer quand tu es sous windows 7.
Tu as un pilote nvdia de base avec ceux de BootCamp 3.

Installation des drivers Boot Camp 3, drivers 64 (donc ceux venant avec Snow Leopard ou dvd de mise à jour 10.6) en mode administrateur.
Puis changer, si ce n'est pas fait automatiquement, le clavier sur clavier français apple dans les options de langue de windows 7.


----------



## black-hawk (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, je re joue a Insugency, via Steam.
Je joue sous Win xp3 via Bootcamp.

J'ai donc un problème: lorsque je joue, tout va nikel, puis au bout d'un moment, "HL2.exe a dû fermer"
Du coup je relance le jeu mais je sais que d'ici 10 a 20 min je retrouverai ce message d'erreur qui me fait fermer le jeu.
D'ou peut bien venir ce probleme?? Jy jouais déja sur Pc mais sans jamais ce type de probleme.

J'ai vu sur le net qu'a chaque message d'erreur de ce type, se créait un fichier mdmp, mais je ne sais pas avec quoi l'ouvir et encore moins ce que je vais trouver dedans.
J'ai un MBP 15" mid 2009.
Merci pour vos réponses.
                                             Bye


----------



## littlenemo (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse discolan et bonne année à tous

Bon je me lance ce soir : j'ai acheté windows 7 premium familial, je vais l'installer en 64 bits (sur tes conseils), je mettrais le disque "drop in dvd" de snow leopard 10.6 pour les drivers et je télécharge actuellement les drivers que tu as conseillé + le fichier inf, je mettrais tout ca sur dvd et les installerai après les drivers de leopard (je préfère, je vais partitionner en NTFS, si j'ai le moindre souci internet je suis coincé en FAT)

Si j'ai dit une c... vous avez 30 mns pour le signaler (téléchargement longuet des drivers...) aprés c'est sans retour !!

Je vous donnerai un retour sur DoW 2 et dragon age pour les intéressés

Cheers

Edit : je vous parle depuis Windows 7 64 bits, tout s'est déroulé merveilleusement bien et d'une déconcertante facilité.

Maintenant en ce qui concerne tes drivers, j'ai bien télécharger le inf modified mais comment installer celui ci ?
Si je l'ouvre, un script s'affiche si j essaye d'installer le logiciel via clic droit windows me dit que ce fichier n est pas installable une astuce ?
Puis je quand meme installer le driver sans le fichier inf ?


----------



## discolan (3 Janvier 2010)

Oui tu peux le pilote sans le fichier inf modifié, le pilote sera moins efficace ou ne voudra pas s'installer selon les cartes vidéo. Je te donne la manip détaillée ce soir. Je poste via MacGé sur iPhone et pas encore windows7 dessus :-D (Joke télé-matin).  Pour win7, pense à faire le score de ta configuration, dans le menu paramètres si je ne dis pas de bétises.


----------



## rizoto (3 Janvier 2010)

Et via une simple MAJ windows, vous n avez pas les derniers drivers installes?


----------



## littlenemo (3 Janvier 2010)

J'ai essayé mais windows me dit que le pilote est à jour.

De plus, puisque windows affichait un message d'erreur quand je lancais le "setup.exe" du driver lap2govideo, j'ai un peu fait comme à 14 ans à savoir installer toutes les applications du package du driver...Avec parfois des messages d'erreurs...

Cela ne m'a pas empéché de tester DoW 2 et DA:O : Le résultat est bluffant.
DA:0 en reglages moyens avec antialiasing en 1280 tout fluide (sauf zone trés trés chargée et encore ca va, en 1920 un poil moins mais sans antialiasing) la ou j'avais facile moitié moins d' FPS sur le port OS X (A MORT CIDER) avec tout en low et décoché, Dow2 entre 30 et 49 FPS en reglages moyen-haut en moyenne résolution, je suis épaté et ne vous remercierai jamais assez.

Ne craignez plus bootcamp, c'est simple d'emploi, facile à installer et ca tourne monstrueusement bien (je devrais pouvoir encore optimiser en faisant le ménage sur les drivers graphiques via ta manip ou les prochains pilotes bootcamp) .
Seul inconvenient : une petite traitrise, et les allergies cutanées liées à l'utilisation de windows (j'avais oublié pourquoi j'avais arrété de bosser sur PC y a 10 ans...)


----------



## discolan (3 Janvier 2010)

*Pour bien installer le fichier inf modifié et le pilote correspondant :*

Décompresser le pilote laptopvideo2go et le fichier inf modifié dans le même dossier.

Aller dans le panneau de configuration -> Système et sécurité -> Système
Colone  de gauche : paramètres de système avancés -> Onglet matériel -> Gestionnaire de périphériques
Puis clic sur ta carte graphique -> Onglet Pilotes -> Mettre à jour le pilote
Puis Recherchez un pilote sur mon ordinateur -> Choisir parmi une liste de pilotes de périphériques sur mon ordinateur
Bouton Disque Fourni ...
Là il faut trouver le fichier *inf modifié* et installer le driver laptopvideo2go.

Cf ce tutorial en images et en anglais :

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/11997-have-disk-method-for-windows-7-vista/


----------



## Jellybass (4 Janvier 2010)

Je joue sous Bootcamp avec les drivers Apple (ATI 4850) et je suis très satisfait des perfs que j'obtiens. 

Par simple curiosité, quelles améliorations pourrais-je constater en installant les drivers de chez Laptopvideotogo ?


----------



## littlenemo (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ce tuto et ces conseils, tout s'est déroulé comme prévu, le guide était parfait )

Pour etre honnete je ne me rends pas trop compte des progrés, bien que sur mes dernieres cessions j'ai remarqué une stabilité de FPS tres etonnante, en me permettant meme de pousser un peu les options sans perdre beaucoup.

Alors en revanche j'ai mon premier petit souci 

J'avoue avoir un peu abusé sur une cession de dragon age hier soir avec les options bien poussées ( réso en 1444 ou 1600 je ne sais plus en 16:10, Antialisaing à 2 et les options sur middle) et notamment alors que l'ordi chargeait (je sais je sais...)..

Les températures atteintes m'ont fait un peu peur, et au moment de débrancher le chargeur quand l'ordi était plein le taux de FPS s'est totalement effondré.
Ne faisant pas le lien avec le chargeur dans un 1er temps (cela s'est produit à un moment "clé" du jeu ou on change de décor) j'ai baissé les options et rien n'y faisait.
Je rebranche le chargeur dans le doute et O miracle tout redevient normal...

Alors qu'est ce que cela peut bien signifier ?

1/ J'ai cramé ma batterie (on s'y serait pas mieux pris vous me direz ...) ?
Si elle n'est plus alimentée elle ne fournit plus assez de jus ? le phenomene de "sous alimentation d'une carte graphique existe t il ?

2/ Le chargeur rentre en conflit avec la carte graph et bascule l'ordi en mode eco quand je le débranche, switchant ainsi sur la 9400 (le fameux "la double carte est tres mal vecue par windows" que j'avais lu plus haut ?

Si c est le 1er cas c'est un peu inquiétant mais ca me regarde, si c'est le 2 eme ça viendrait des pilotes de bootcamp en attente d'update ?

Ce qui me gonfle c'est que ayant déja bien maltraité ma batterie depuis 2 mois que je possède ce MBP, je n'ose pas imaginer ce qui va se passer si je dois la charger à chaque fois que je joue sous bootcamp OO


----------



## discolan (4 Janvier 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je joue sous Bootcamp avec les drivers Apple (ATI 4850) et je suis très satisfait des perfs que j'obtiens.
> 
> Par simple curiosité, quelles améliorations pourrais-je constater en installant les drivers de chez Laptopvideotogo ?


Avec les drivers fournis (nvidia de base) j'obtenais un score d'évaluation graphique à 4,9.
Après installation de ceux de laptopvideo2go, j'ai eu un score de 5,1 puis de 5,2 avec le dernier en date.
Amélioration non négligeable.

*@ littlenemo :*
Sur batterie, le mac utilise moins de ressources. Si je me souviens bien, la fréquence du processeur est diminuée.

Sinon pour tester la batterie (sous Leopard ou Snow Leopard), utilise le soft Coconutbattery.


----------



## grocha (10 Janvier 2010)

je suis nouveau sur osx et je comptais installé xp avec bootcamp mais une question me turlupine beaucoup me prendront pour con mais je prefere la poser:
-installer xp avec bootcamp sur mon mac change t'il quoi que ce soit  a la garantie de ma machine??

je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## eFraid (10 Janvier 2010)

non car bootcamp est fourni par Apple. Il me semble donc qu'ils ne te donneraient pas un soft qui peut pourrir ta bécane.

Mais sans parler de ça, ça marche plutôt très bien, pas de soucis à se faire.


----------



## littlenemo (10 Janvier 2010)

A la rigueur si tu utilisais windows 7,  apple care pourrait etre un peu tatillon (bootcamp toujours pas à jour officiellement) mais meme si tu installais Iamadeadlyvirusinstallme.dmg de CPUviralannihilation publishment, Apple ne t'en tiendrait pas rigueur, ils  on toujours été cools la dessus.

Tu as aujourd'hui beaucoup plus de chance de perdre ta garantie si tu fumes ....


----------



## polaroid62 (12 Janvier 2010)

*2 - *J'ai un iMac 20' Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 Ghz - 2Go de Ram - ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro - 
et j'aimerai bien mettre un petit GTA 4... de plus je ne m'y connais pas en carte graphique c'est suffisant ou pas ? 

Si quelqu'un là sur la meme config et GTA 4 ? 

Bonjour, je viens de voir cette question alors je peux le dire GTA IV sera injouable , je l'ai fait pendant 1 an avant (déja j'ai rajouté 1GO de ram pour avoir 3GO qui est mieux pour GTA IV) de me monter un pc avec crossfire de 4890. C'est le jour et la nuit , oh sur l'Imac tu pourras jouer mais avec un graphisme ... moi mon problème est que dès fois je pouvais foncer dans un mur ou autre mais que celui ci n'était pas encore affiché à l'écran. 
Avantage au mac sur le fait que ma manette ps2 passait nikel sur pc que ce soit manette ps3 ou ps2 que j'ai en ma possession aucune ne passe actuellement.

Donc un vieil Imac pour GTA IV c'est chaud.

Edit: je rajoute aussi que jamais je n'ai pu lancer le multijoueur sur l'Imac l'ordi m'indiquant un manque de ressource de la config qui est équivalente à celle citée , le proco étant à 2.3 je crois.


----------



## karam60000 (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
je viens d installer win 7 64 bits sous snow leopard.(macbook) ts  les drivers fournis avec dvd snow leopard fonctionnent avec win7 sauf  ceux de la carte graphique(intel gma x3100  965 familly chipset) pour  lequels win 7 me donne une erreur mais j continue l instalation des  drivers sans probleme.quand j ai installer pes10 win 7 ne reconnait que  64 mega de VRAM  alors que sous windows XP je jouais avec 128 mega de  VRAM.je pense que le probleme est lié aux drivers.(j ai trouvé de  nouveau drivers sur touslesdrivers.com mais ca marche pas)est ce que  quelqu un a une solution pour cela?


----------



## gregelhombre (20 Janvier 2010)

karam60000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens d installer win 7 64 bits sous snow leopard.(macbook) ts  les drivers fournis avec dvd snow leopard fonctionnent avec win7 sauf  ceux de la carte graphique(intel gma x3100  965 familly chipset) pour  lequels win 7 me donne une erreur mais j continue l instalation des  drivers sans probleme.quand j ai installer pes10 win 7 ne reconnait que  64 mega de VRAM  alors que sous windows XP je jouais avec 128 mega de  VRAM.je pense que le probleme est lié aux drivers.(j ai trouvé de  nouveau drivers sur touslesdrivers.com mais ca marche pas)est ce que  quelqu un a une solution pour cela?


salut,
les drivers pour W7 viennent de sortir pour bootcamp, essaye et tiens nous au courant !


----------



## littlenemo (20 Janvier 2010)

Coucou 

je viens d'installer les nouveaux drivers bootcamps ( ma config MBP récent 17" 9600M GT sous 10.6.2, bootcamp 3.1 64 bits, Windows 7 64 bits) et comme le faisait remarquer un autre membre l'étalonnage des couleurs est épouvantable (hyper saturées criardes trop de rouge trop de tout en gros ) en revanche au niveau des perfs j'ai l'impression que c'est mieux: j'ai plus de probleme de bascule sur la 9400 quand je débranche l'alim et il me semble que les jeux sont un chouille plus rapides.

Est ce que je réinstalle les drivers laptovideo2go ou y a moyen d'étalonner via profil ou autre ?


----------



## eFraid (20 Janvier 2010)

@ Littlenemo > Pareil pour les couleurs sur MBP 15,4+9600. C'est épouvantable  On dirait les couleurs d'une borne d'arcade des années 70. J'ai bien tenté d'étalonner, mais je n'y ai pas compris grand chose, la simplicité légendaire de WDOZE...


----------



## leforain (21 Janvier 2010)

Un jeu extra sur MAC :  http://tiny.cc/7GxcN

K.


----------



## discolan (21 Janvier 2010)

Pareil que vous. Installation des nouveaux drivers BootCamp et couleurs tirant horriblement vers le rouge !
Pour ma part, j'ai réinstallé les derniers pilotes graphiques (avec le fichier inf modifié) venant de chez Laptopvideo2go pour windows 7 64 bits. Et hop, les bonnes couleurs 

Pour les perf', l'ajout des nouveaux BootCamp n'a rien changé au score de performance de win7.


----------



## littlenemo (21 Janvier 2010)

Bon bah retour aux pilotes laptovideo2go alors... le seul truc que je vais regretter c'est que pour tous les jeux sous mame c'était top ( jeux arcades shmup BTA et autres des annees 90....)

Encore une fois Discolan le sauveur !

MAKE SOAP ( in Tyler Durden we trust) !!

Edit : Ikeke dans un autre fofo confirmait ce que je disais à savoir que les perfs graphs étaient mieux (il fait état d'un + 0.7) mais le gars est visiblement sur une tour, cela concerne t il aussi les portables ?
Discolan tu as fait le comparatif scrupuleusement sous les nouveaux drivers puis au retour sur les drivers laptopvideo2go ?


----------



## discolan (21 Janvier 2010)

littlenemo a dit:


> Discolan tu as fait le comparatif scrupuleusement sous les nouveaux drivers puis au retour sur les drivers laptopvideo2go ?


Non, pas vraiment.
Je me souvenais du score de performance obtenu dans win7 avec les pilotes Laptopvideo2go 195.xx, (avant mon install du nouveau BootCamp). J'ai mis les nouveaux pilotes BootCamp, j'ai laissé faire tout son bordel.
Comme les couleurs étaient trop moches, j'ai installé les pilotes Laptopvideo2go 196.21 et je refais l'évaluation du score win7.
Tout mes scores étaient identiques.
Donc j'ai les nouveaux pilotes BootCamp pour tout + ceux de Laptopvideo2go pour la partie video.

Mais moi, mon MBP a une seule CG, une 8600M GT.



littlenemo a dit:


> MAKE SOAP ( in Tyler Durden we trust) !!


----------



## peg (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je suis navré de vous solliciter ainsi, mais j'ai cherché sur des dizaines de Forum ( sans jamais poster ) une réponse à mon interrogation.
Je viens d'installer Windows 7 ( version officielle familiale ) et téléchargé 2 démos : Need for speed shift ainsi que Dirt 2...Je souhaite utiliser une manette de jeu adaptée
La Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 fonctionne-t-elle sous Bootcamp, sur les différents jeux....Si ce n'est pas le cas, existe-t-il une manette de jeux adaptée pour Bootcamp ( et le cas échéant fonctionnant sous SnowLeopard )

Navré si je suis hors sujet, mais des conseils avisés m'aideraient clairement.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## ikeke (22 Janvier 2010)

littlenemo a dit:


> Edit : Ikeke dans un autre fofo confirmait ce que je disais à savoir que les perfs graphs étaient mieux (il fait état d'un + 0.7) mais le gars est visiblement sur une tour, cela concerne t il aussi les portables ?


Bonjour,

Je mets à jour mon macbook pro 13" 2.26 cette après midi, je peux faire un retour d'information si tu veux.


----------



## littlenemo (25 Janvier 2010)

Re ici pardonnez moi, j'ai pas eu le temps de me co ce week end

Oui Ikeke ton retour m'intéresse )

Par ailleurs j'ai un gros problème : quelque soit le pilote que je réinstalle (laptovideo2go  ver 196.21 ou 195.81 avec les fichiers inf correspondants) l'étalonnage des couleurs revient systématiquement à celui que j'ai depuis le dernier bootcamp.

Voila comment la chose se passe :

- je lance la réinstallation du pilote
- l'écran devient noir  (procédure habituelle) et se relance dans les couleurs correctes
- le pilote poursuit son installation et rebascule vers les couleurs saturées du dernier bootcamp
- il termine son install, switche trés subreptiscement dans les couleurs correctes et reswitche sur les couleurs saturées
- fin de l'install 

J'ai eu beau revenir dans une version plus vieille, rebooter etc rien n'y fait je suis coincé sur les couleurs dégueulasses .

Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur ,je reprécise que je suis sur le 17" avec les 2 cartes videos (9400 + 9600M GT)


----------



## eFraid (25 Janvier 2010)

Hello. Pareil. Quelque soit le pilote, j'ai toujours les mêmes couleurs atroces et rigolotes. Je ne peux pas installer le pilote officiel nVidia qui ne reconnait pas la carte (9600+9400 MBP). Je pense qu'il faut avant tout désinstaller le pilote actuel avant de refaire l'install. Sinon, je ne vois pas.


----------



## littlenemo (25 Janvier 2010)

houla ca me semble risquée c't histoire...

Le mieux je pense pour le moment va être d'essayer de trouver des profils d'étalonnages, le probleme c est que je vois pas trop comment ils pourraient être reconnus sous windows

Sous OS X c'est un jeu d'enfant à faire (en recherchant profil couleur MBP j en ai trouvé plein avec des consignes simples) mais nada sous windows 7/bootcamp/MBP.

J'ai essayé de reétalonner manuellement via panneau de config sous W7 mais vla le challenge OO


----------



## eFraid (25 Janvier 2010)

Hummmmm&#8230; ça peut marcher. J'ai fait la même chose sur un 27. La boule au ventre j'ai fait "supprimer le pilote" et j'ai réinstallé un officiel derrière. Le seul truc, pour les MBP, c'est que l'officiel ne veut pas s'installer et qu'il faut donc aller chez laptop2go.


----------



## discolan (25 Janvier 2010)

Oui il faut désinstaller, relancer et installer le pilote laptopvideo2go. Sinon, les couleurs pourraves reviennent à chaque fois. Dans ce cas, aller dans le panneau de configuration nvidia et aller dans Régler les paramètres des couleurs du bureau et diminuer l'éclat numérique vers 40 - 50%

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

Désinstaller la carte graphique bien entendu


----------



## littlenemo (25 Janvier 2010)

Pour désinstaller le pilote on passe par la meme manip que pour l'installation (clic droit sur ordinateur => propriétés => gestionnaires de périphériques etc...) ?

Je vais pas me retrouver avec un écran noir ?

Comment accéder au panneau de config nvidia ?

Comment ça je sais pas me servir de windaube ??!!

edit : ayé j'ai trouvé ) faire clic droit sur le bureau (dans le vide quoi ) puis panneau de config nvidia
le truc marche bien mais je veux bien la réponse à ma question concernant la désinstallation du pilote si cela ne vous dérange pas .


----------



## discolan (25 Janvier 2010)

Tu as trouvé pour le panneau nvidia. Pour désinstaller, oui par le gestionaire de périphériques, clic sur la carte graphique et désinstaller. Tu auras un écran avec une résolution petite et peu de couleur.


----------



## littlenemo (25 Janvier 2010)

niquel merci encore.
Du coup je vais retest avec les pilotes du dernier bootcamp en baissant les couleurs via le panneau de config nvidia et faire le comparatif avec les drivers laptopvideo2go.
La suite au prochain numéro.


----------



## littlenemo (25 Janvier 2010)

Bon bon bon...

Désolé de faire le boulet mais je viens de procéder comme tu m'as dit et me vla devant un nouveau problème :

Je suis allé dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, j'ai fait clic droit sur la NVIDIA 9600 et désinstaller la carte graphique , je me retrouve comme prévu en résolution basse mais...
quand je retourne dans le gestionnaire de périphériques il n'y a plus aucune trace de carte graphique ....
La seule chose qui y fasse vaguement référence se trouve dans l'onglet Carte réseau NVIDIA nforce 10/100 etc ....

Je relance les pilotes bootcamp ou bien ...?

Edit : je dois arréter le post compulsif dés que j'ai un problème que je résous dans la seconde, je laisse le message pour ceux qui se poseraient la question....
On reboot, carte localisée sans driver, driver installé, niquel tout marche comme au premier jour ....

Une tite question pendant que j'y suis tiens...Mass Effect 2 sous bootcamp sur mon MBP ou sur 360 ?
Meme si les perfs sont plus qu 'acceptables pour Dragon Age en 1600 avec tout sur medium ( voire texture sur high selon les zones) , j ai un peu peur du dernier bébé de Bioware sur ma 9600M GT avec ma Ram un peu famélique, cf les annonces de Bioware au sujet des laptop (officiellement même si les perfs du MBP 17" sont optis pour une config recommandée de Mass effect 2, le jeu n'est pas garantie sur laptop...)


----------



## phoenixx (26 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce qu'avec un iMac 21.5 chipset 9400M, des jeux comme :

 - ARMA 2
 - Oblivion
 - Trackmania
 - W40k dawn of War

Tourneraient dessus ? En gros les STR et RPG, plus quelques exclus (Trackmania) ?
Ou mieux vaut l'ATI ?

(les gros FPS et jeux très récents, je les prendrais sur Xbox 360)

Merci !


----------



## littlenemo (27 Janvier 2010)

A priori W40k et Trackmania passaient niquel sous crossover même sous 9400 sur mon MBP 17" , ca dépend de ta RAM et de ton proc mais ca devrait trés bien marcher.
Oblivion je peux pas te dire.

Franchement si tu comptes jouer et que tu as les sous fais toi plaisir avec les derniers imac, ce sont des bombes sous bootcamp mais je crois savoir que tu vas avoir des petits problèmes de température....

Et encore une fois si tu veux acheter un CPU de gamer et que tu as pas spécialement besoin d'un mac prends toi un PC l'ami


----------



## Damze (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai actuellement un problème chiant sous Bootcamp 3.1 avec XP Pro :

Voilà, lorsque je lance un .iso avec daemon tool, le lecteur lance bien l'ISO, mais lorsqu'on clique sur le setup.exe, une fenetre MS-DOS s'affiche pendant 1 seconde et il est marqué ensuite "Program too big to fit in memory".

Ce fichier n'est pas corrompu !!! Lorsque je l'installe sous WMWare Fusion 3, l'installation se passe impeccablement bien, il y a donc un problème au niveau de Bootcamp !! (Même problème sous XP/Seven)


----------



## athors (6 Février 2010)

Exactement le même problème que ce soit sur XP ou Seven. Deamon tools monte l'image ISO, je lance le setup, une fenetre MS-Dos apparait pendant 1 seconde et plus rien ne se passe. 

Config : MB Unibody eavec Windows XP ou Seven via BootCamp 3.1


----------



## daywalker69 (10 Février 2010)

peg a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis navré de vous solliciter ainsi, mais j'ai cherché sur des dizaines de Forum ( sans jamais poster ) une réponse à mon interrogation.
> Je viens d'installer Windows 7 ( version officielle familiale ) et téléchargé 2 démos : Need for speed shift ainsi que Dirt 2...Je souhaite utiliser une manette de jeu adaptée
> La Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 fonctionne-t-elle sous Bootcamp, sur les différents jeux....Si ce n'est pas le cas, existe-t-il une manette de jeux adaptée pour Bootcamp ( et le cas échéant fonctionnant sous SnowLeopard )
> 
> ...



Oui normalement ça devrait marcher; J'ai joué à resident evil 5 avec ma manette Xbox 360 sur mon mac sous bootcamp, cependant le jeu était préconçu sous pc pour pouvoir être jhoué avec manette. Un pote joue à NFS avec manette sur son pc donc c'est bien possbile.... si tu n'y arrives toujours pas préviens moi et je lui demanderais quels Drivers il a téléchargés etc


----------



## asjacks (14 Février 2010)

Petite question que l'on me pose souvent dans mon entourage vu que je souhaite passer d'un imac 24 a un 27 avec cette configue : 

2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 4x2GB
1TB Serial ATA Drive
ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB
Voici :

Est ce que les jeux comme CoD MW, Crysis, Empire total war et le pas encore sorti napoleon tota war, flight simulator x, fonctionneront via bootcamp en full option sur cette machine ?


----------



## Jellybass (14 Février 2010)

CoD MW, oui. Crysis, sans doute pas tout au max mais certainement époustouflant graphiquement. Les autres, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Titoon (15 Février 2010)

Salut tous le monde,

étant nouveau dans le monde "Bootcamp", je compte installer demain windows 7 sur ma machine pour joué (en premier lieu) à Bioshock via steam, que doitje prévoir ? Car je me suis renseigné et j'ai lu qu'il fallais le CD de léopard pour installer les drivers windows et la problème : mon cd et mort et rayer à cause d'un déplacement de l'ordi en marche avec le cd.

Merci !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Sans original de Ouinedoze, point de salut


----------



## microdog (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tourne actuellement sous Windows 7 via Boot Camp. iMac 24" Carte graphique Nvidia.

Je ne joue pas beaucoup, et j'ai ressorti de mes tiroirs deux jeux qui ont quand même quelques années : Prince Of Persia : Les Sables du temps  - et - Prince of Persia : L'Ame du guerrier.

Les cinématiques se déroulent très bien. Pendant quelques secondes au début de la partie, les mouvements du personnages ont parus normaux. J'ai ensuite testé quelques touches pour me rappeler des actions / combos... Puis les les mouvements du personnes sont alors devenues beaucouo plus lents que la normale... 

La désinstallation / réinstallation des deux jeux ne changent rien...

Une idée ?

En vous remerciant.

Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## eFraid (17 Février 2010)

asjacks a dit:


> Est ce que les jeux comme CoD MW, Crysis, Empire total war et le pas encore sorti napoleon tota war, flight simulator x, fonctionneront via bootcamp en full option sur cette machine ?



2560x1440 c'est quand même très très gros comme résolution. Moi j'ai pris l'habitude de faire certains réglages très fins ou de baisser d'une résolution


----------



## asjacks (17 Février 2010)

> 2560x1440 c'est quand même très très gros comme résolution. Moi j'ai pris l'habitude de faire certains réglages très fins ou de baisser d'une résolution



J'ai oublié de preciser la resolution dans laquelle je souhaitais jouer. 1680 ou 1950


----------



## alex971 (19 Février 2010)

Coucou a tous. 

Je viens d'acquerir un MacBook pro 15" 2.53GHz, et je voudrais pouvoir installer windows via bootcamp, afin de jouer notamment a COD, et d'autres jeux encore indéterminés.
Dans ce sens j'aurais voulu savoir quelle version de windows serait la plus intéressante pour moi ? (intéressante = qui permettrait un fonctionnement optimal, sans forcement de considération de prix)

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Jellybass (20 Février 2010)

alex971 a dit:


> Coucou a tous.
> 
> Je viens d'acquerir un MacBook pro 15" 2.53GHz, et je voudrais pouvoir installer windows via bootcamp, afin de jouer notamment a COD, et d'autres jeux encore indéterminés.
> Dans ce sens j'aurais voulu savoir quelle version de windows serait la plus intéressante pour moi ? (intéressante = qui permettrait un fonctionnement optimal, sans forcement de considération de prix)
> ...



Personellement, je viens de passer de XP à 7 et j'en suis très content. On note une très (très) légère perte de performance pour certains jeux, mais l'interface est largement mieux et le système est plus stable. Et puis, XP ne va plus être supporté bien longtemps. Je te conseille Windows 7 Home Premium 64bits.

Enfin cela dit, ça reste Windows, c'est vraiment bon qu'à jouer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Je dirais plutôt 32bits : Les drivers ont une meilleure compatibilité et les performances GPU sont meilleures (Pour le 9400m).


----------



## Jellybass (20 Février 2010)

Oui mais en 32bits, la RAM n'est pas reconnue au-delà de 3 gigas, si ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Malheureusement non .


----------



## Troy McClure (21 Février 2010)

J'ai un petit problème en ce qui concerne la résolution lorsque je joue. Si je ne mets pas la résolution native de mon macbookpro (1440x900), par exemple en 1280x800, le jeu ne se met pas en plein écran mais utilise bien 1280x800 pixels mais centré sur mon écran avec des bandes noires qui occupent les contours de l'image.

Une solution?


----------



## alex971 (21 Février 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Oui mais en 32bits, la RAM n'est pas reconnue au-delà de 3 gigas, si ?



32bits ou 64 alors ? J'ai 4go de ram autant que ça serve non ? 

Merci en tout cas pour ces éclaircissements .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Oui , de toute manière , avec une licence , tu peux avoir les deux en demandant à microsoft , tu pourras donc tester .


----------



## Dionysos-06 (21 Février 2010)

Vous me conseillez plutôt de faire sous BootCamp ou plutôt Crossover...

J'aimerais bien un logiciel qui fasse tourner les jeux windows sur mac...
Sans avoir besoin de Windows d'installé 

Je vois Crossover 8 par exemple, fera-t-il tourner sans problème civ 5 ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Donne la config conseillée .

EDIT : le jeu n'est même pas sorti mais vu les graphiques , je doute que ça passera de manière optimale .


----------



## chriisto (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tout le monde,

j'ai installé récemment Seven sur mon Mac Pro avec Parallels mais mon problème ne concerne pas ce point. Après l'installation, j'ai tant bien que mal essayer de jouer mais une erreur se produit lorsque je démarre une course.
L'erreur est : "il existe un dysfonctionnement dans le système. Merci de quitter le programme." Et je n'ai aucune autre alternative.
J'ai essayé de réparer, de réinstaller plusieurs fois le jeu mais sans succès.

Je me soumets donc à votre expérience pour m'épauler. 

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Jellybass (24 Février 2010)

chriisto a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde,
> 
> j'ai installé récemment Seven sur mon Mac Pro avec Parallels mais mon problème ne concerne pas ce point. Après l'installation, j'ai tant bien que mal essayer de jouer mais une erreur se produit lorsque je démarre une course.
> L'erreur est : "il existe un dysfonctionnement dans le système. Merci de quitter le programme." Et je n'ai aucune autre alternative.
> ...



Jouer via Parallels n'est pas (disons rarement) une bonne solution. Tu ne bénéficieras pas de toute la puissance de ta machine. Essaie via Bootcamp.


----------



## Nikos75 (24 Février 2010)

Hello,

Je regarde ce site et ces forums depuis un moment et il y a vraiment des intervenants fortiches techniquement, chapeau!

Premier post donc,


J'aurai besoin d'un petit conseil!


Je bascule du monde du PC et je possède la configuration suivante:

Macbook pro 13 pouces
2,26ghz proc
2GO RAM
carte Nvidia 9400M
Snowleopard


Les Mac sont vraiment géniaux mais il m'arrive de jouer à quelques jeux de rôle Dragon origin, Mass Effect...
j'ai donc fait une partition avec bootcamp, installé windows XP SP3...Installé les drivers fournis par le DVD Snow Leopard.

Je télécharge les drivers Laptopvideo2go:
http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/22522-v18520-windows-vista-32bit-nvidia/

c'est à dire la version 185.20 Windows XP 32 bits.Je télécharge le modded fichier inf et remplace l'ancien fichier inf.

Au moment ou je spécifie à Windows l'emplacement du dossier pour les nouveaux drivers, il me dit "le driver spécifié ne prend pas en compte Windows XP".

Si j'essaie d'installer directement avec le setup du dossier, il me dit que ces drivers sont plus anciens que ceux installés via Snowleopard pour XP.

Avez vous déjà rencontré le même problème?Que dois je faire pour installer des drivers performants? (pour le jeux PC nommés plus haut). En existe t il de plus récents pour la Nvidia 9400m du macbok pro 13" ?si oui lesquels?

Merci de votre aide!!


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

Nikos75 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je regarde ce site et ces forums depuis un moment et il y a vraiment des intervenants fortiches techniquement, chapeau!
> 
> ...



Le problème de la 9400M c'est qu'elle ne fait que la mémoire partagée, et n'a aucune mémoire dédiée, si j'ai bien compris la mémoire partagée vient de la RAM classique 1,2 ou 4 Go pour les modèles les plus récents... J'espère ne pas me tromper


----------



## Nikos75 (24 Février 2010)

euh..ok mais je sais toujours pas comment installer mes drivers lol!
apparemment avec les bons drivers la 9400m sur MBP tourne pas mal pour les jeux pc sous Boot camp


----------



## oZen (28 Février 2010)

Hello !

Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé la réponse pour le problème "Too big to fit in memory" ?


----------



## SITRALE (3 Mars 2010)

alex971 a dit:


> 32bits ou 64 alors ? J'ai 4go de ram autant que ça serve non ?
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour ces éclaircissements .



Fais bien attetion que l'EFI de ton Mac soit aussi du 64bits...t'as quoi comme Mac ? 

Moi j'ai du bidouiller pour pouvoir installer un 7 64Bits sur mon MacPro Rev1 car l'EFI de ce dernier est en 32 Bits.

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------




Titoon a dit:


> étant nouveau dans le monde "Bootcamp", je compte installer demain windows 7 sur ma machine pour joué (en premier lieu) à Bioshock via steam, que doitje prévoir ? Car je me suis renseigné et j'ai lu qu'il fallais le CD de léopard pour installer les drivers windows et la problème : mon cd et mort et rayer à cause d'un déplacement de l'ordi en marche avec le cd.
> !



Check @ tes MP...

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------




asjacks a dit:


> Est ce que les jeux comme CoD MW, Crysis, Empire total war et le pas encore sorti napoleon tota war, flight simulator x, fonctionneront via bootcamp en full option sur cette machine ?



Jsais pas en tout cas chez moi ca marche très bien 

blague a part ca tournera mais pas en full res je pense.

S.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (3 Mars 2010)

J'ai une question j'ai pris Crossover 9 Professional en téléchargement uniquement, ils m'offraient la possibilité de télécharger la version Pro, Crossover Games et la version de base...

J'ai pris la version Pro, la version Games (mais j'ai du m'enregistrer)...

Est-ce que je ne risque pas de payer deux fois 

Merci de vos réponses éclairées...

J'ai préféré éviter de revenir à Windows...


----------



## kumabada (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce site, et dans le monde iMac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je voudrais acheter dans les prochain jour un iMac 27'', mais jhésite entre le i5 et le i7,je fais beaucoup de retouche photo(travail), mais je joue aussi énormément ( call of duty , assassin creed , gta 4,pes 2010 ex...)
Le quelle me conseiller vous ? Car je vais jouer via bootcamp avec win7!! dans un applestore il m on dit que le i5 suffirait largement, mais jai des doutes, car le vendeur ne connaissait pas vraiment le monde des jeux vidéo!


----------



## oZen (3 Mars 2010)

Moi clairement j'avais envie de partir sur un truc pérenne alors j'ai fais péter le i7.
Bon ok, c'était aussi pour me faire plaiz'.


----------



## kumabada (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce site, et dans le monde iMac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voudrais acheter dans les prochain jour un iMac 27'', mais jhésite entre le i5 et le i7,

je fais beaucoup de retouche photo(travail), mais je joue aussi énormément 

( call of duty , assassin creed , gta 4,pes 2010 ex...)

Le quelle me conseiller vous ? Car je vais jouer via bootcamp avec win7!! dans un 

applestore il m on dit que le i5 suffirait largement, mais jai des doutes, car le vendeur ne 

connaissait pas vraiment le monde des jeux vidéo!


----------



## Dionysos-06 (3 Mars 2010)

Le truc c'est de prendre le meilleur iMac et le garder 3 ans durant la durée de vie de l'Applecare...

Et de bien fignoler ses options


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Niveau processeur, je pense que l'imac bas de gamme à 1000&#8364; suffirait amplement à faire tourner les jeux actuels. Donc je ne pense pas que l'i7 t'apporterais grand chose de plus par rapport à l'i7.

Par contre, tu devrais plutot faire attention à la carte graphique, c'est souvent là que le bas blesse. (et avec Windows7, je prendrai peut-être 8go)

Maintenant je ne suis qu'amateur. Je ne sais pas vraiment ce que vallent l'ATI Radeon HD 4670 et l'ATI Radeon HD 4850. La dernière devrait être assez puissante. 
Mais je me répète si tu dois rencontrer une faiblesse pour les jeux ce sera au niveau de la carte graphique plus que le reste.

NB surtout que 27" c'est pas rien, or si je ne m'abuse, plus l'écran est grand plus la carte graphique doit être puissante.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

8Go de ram pour les jeux ne servent ) rien.
Ce qui compte , c'est le proco et le GPU.
Donc , un i7 + HD4850 + 4Go de ram suffiront , surtout pour jouer à des jeux comme il joue (Je pense à GTA IV).


----------



## SITRALE (3 Mars 2010)

kumabada a dit:


> Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce site, et dans le monde iMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu veux vraiment jouer et que tu veux quant meme un Mac parceque t'as plein d'autres trucs à faire qui t'obliges à prendre un Mac - on s'est compris -  >> Go MacPro   Fau mettre 400&#8364; de plus si tu as deja un ecran, et la au moins tu jouera confortable quoiqu'il arrive. 
Tu te trouvé une 4890 HD (http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4684.m38.l1313&_nkw=4890+macpro&_sacat=See-All-Categories ) ou une GTX 285 ( http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TW387ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY ) et la ok. T'aura meme plus besoin de venir ici demander si ca tourne. Bon fau etre pret à mettre un peu plus mais quant tu regarde bien. Fau mettre 400&#8364; de plus pour l'achat du MacPro, après perso je conseil pas la GTX qui est trop cher, donc GO 4890 tu peu en trouver des pas trop trop cher sur eBay deja compatible MacPro (après encore moins cher tu peu bidouiller une 4890 toi meme, et c'esrt vraiment pas dur).

A toi de voir. 

Fau aussi penser evolution et long terme. J'ai mon MacPro Rev A depuis 2006, aujourdhui je l'ai loadé avec une 4890 et il fait tourner tout les jeux de la terre sur un LG HD 27"...

A bon entendeur.

S.


----------



## oZen (4 Mars 2010)

C'est surtout qu'avec windows 7 32 bits seulement 3go de Ram sont reconnus alors prendre plus...
En 64 bits j'ai essayé, sur 5 jeux, 4 ont refusé de s'installer...


----------



## SITRALE (4 Mars 2010)

oZen a dit:


> En 64 bits j'ai essayé, sur 5 jeux, 4 ont refusé de s'installer...



Au contraire des jeux recents sont plutot optimisé pour le 64Bits ! Ex : Crysis

Peut etre que les jeux que tu as essayé d'installer sont vraiment vieux ! 

S.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2010)

SITRALE a dit:


> ...surarmement...



Pour info, sur un iMac i7 standard (4go, ATI4850), je fais tourner COD4 sous OSX en résolution 2560 x 1440, toutes options à fond, AA4x et aniso 2x.

En solo, çà ne descend pas sous les 30/35 fps ; en multi, çà ne descend pas sous les 90 fps.

Je n'ai pas testé avec des jours sous windaube.

Certes, il ne sera pas capable de faire tourner aussi bien les jeux de dans 2/3 ans, mais pour l'instant il est clair que cet iMac en a sous le capot


----------



## SITRALE (4 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour info, sur un iMac i7 standard (4go, ATI4850), je fais tourner COD4 sous OSX en résolution 2560 x 1440, toutes options à fond, AA4x et aniso 2x.
> 
> En solo, çà ne descend pas sous les 30/35 fps ; en multi, çà ne descend pas sous les 90 fps.
> 
> ...



Yo gK

Pour CoD4 encore heureux qu'Activision fasse en sorte que le jeu qu'elle porte sur Mac soit parfaitement optimisé pour les derniers Macs !!  (Remarque on se souviendra de Doom 3, particulierement mal optimisé pour OS X)

Pour ton framerate, franchement ton iMac il déchire jsais pas ce que tu lui a fait parceque tu fai aussi bien voir mieux que mon HIS 4890 HD sur mon MacPro. Alor à moins que ton i7 de compete apporte un coup de levier à la ressource GPU (bien que Les Woodcrests d'intel que j'utilise soit pas des processeurs d'asthmatiques non plus), il faut que tu me dise quel outil de mesure ips 'in game' tu utilise... (moi perso j'utilise direct la console de CoD4 et je suppose qu'elle raconte pas nimporte quoi.) Je tourne en moyenne entre 70 et 90 ips en multi sur des map chargées en details et en joueurs. J'ajouterai que je joue en 1920x1080 et tout à fond sur un LG HD 27". Chelou.. Faudra que tu m'envoi tes resultats xBench que je compare tout ca.. Proc et RAM tu vas me manger vu que le i7 est je pense plus performant que mes Xeons Woodcrest malgré toute leur bonne volonté et ta RAM c'est de la DDR3 (mais remarque ma DDR2 Fully Buffered jserai quant meme curieux de voir ce qu'elle donne à coté..).....ouaip.....chelou tout ca quant meme... t'exagèrerai pas un petit peu quant meme ? hein ? 

Comment tu fais pour avoir un framerate plus important en multi qu'en solo ?? oO

S.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2010)

Ben, j'affiche les fps via la commande de la console  Mais j'aimerais bien savoir s'il y a un _timedemo ingame_ comme pour COD1

Sinon, si tu connais un autre moyen, je suis preneur : plus on a de moyens de comparaison, mieux c'est 

Pour le fps moins bon en solo qu'en multi, c'est pas la première fois que je vois çà : pas mal de fps basés que le moteur de Qualke3 avaient ce comportement. Est-ce une conséquence de la gestion de l'IA des NPC ? Je ne sais pas.

Sinon, xbench, je crois qu'il n'a pas évolué depuis 3 ans : est-il encore représentatif ? Quand on sait que _base 100_, c'est un G5 bi 2ghz... 


```
Results	194.37	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.3
		System Version		10.6.2 (10C2234)
		Physical RAM		4096 MB
		Model		iMac11,1
		Drive Type		ST31000528ASQ
	CPU Test	175.17	
		GCD Loop	320.52	16.90 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	195.59	4.65 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	84.04	2.77 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	369.84	64.40 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	676.26	
		Computation	546.45	11.07 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	886.95	38.16 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	431.95	
		System	485.37	
			Allocate	524.09	1.92 Malloc/sec
			Fill	387.34	18833.23 MB/sec
			Copy	591.36	12214.35 MB/sec
		Stream	389.12	
			Copy	368.61	7613.46 MB/sec
			Scale	356.64	7368.12 MB/sec
			Add	420.46	8956.61 MB/sec
			Triad	419.41	8972.17 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	284.95	
		Line	246.69	16.42 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	342.70	102.31 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	279.75	22.80 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	282.53	7.13 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	288.91	18.07 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	219.55	
		Spinning Squares	219.55	278.51 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	325.72	
		Elements	325.72	1.49 Krefresh/sec
	Disk Test	65.03	
		Sequential	195.47	
			Uncached Write	199.67	122.59 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	213.67	120.90 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	148.07	43.33 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	248.66	124.97 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	39.00	
			Uncached Write	11.81	1.25 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	298.19	95.46 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	107.11	0.76 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	192.83	35.78 MB/sec [256K blocks]
```


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Alors que le Bi-2ghz fait du 100 points au Geekbench contre plus de 7000 pour ton iMac .


----------



## lepithec (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé Windows XP SP2 sous Bootcamp pour scanner (mon scanner étant un Canon incompatible Mac) et jouer à l'occasion à Flight Simulator X. Pour scanner, aucun souci. Mais pour installer FSX, c'est la galère.

J'ai un message d'erreur à la toute fin de l'installation (détails sur ce forum où un utilisateur Windows a eu le même souci), en gros, erreur général 1603 et il annule l'installation. J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions en lisant des forums à droite et à gauche, sans succès.

Je me demande donc si le problème ne vient pas simplement du fait que j'installe FSX sous Bootcamp qui est un disque partitionné. Mais ça m'étonnerait bien qu'il n'y ait pas une solution. Sauriez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (8 Avril 2010)

Salut a tous!

Voila je compte m'acheter un macbookpro 15 pouces!
En ce qui concerne mon utilisation sa sera plus pour reason!

Mais je compte aussi joueur a des jeux style CS, ages of, 

Donc j'aimerais savoir quel config je devrais prendre histoire d'etre tranquile!

Quel processeur 2,53 ou plus?
2Go 4 ou plus
et pour le disque dur, j'etait parti pou un SSD 128 est-ce un bon choix?


A la base je comptais me prendre un pc portable et un macbookpro, mais autant faire d'une pierre 2 coups!
Donc, par la meme occasion moi qui suis un petit gameur que m'aurait apporter de plus un pc portable? Sacahnt qu'avec Bootcamp ou autre ont peut installer windows sur mac!
Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## cheb (8 Avril 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Salut a tous!
> 
> Voila je compte m'acheter un macbookpro 15 pouces!
> En ce qui concerne mon utilisation sa sera plus pour reason!
> ...



Alut petit padawan  ... bienvenue et un seul mot : fonce !

J'ai pris en 2009 un MBP 2,8 ghz 15 pouces, et dessus je fais tourner via bootcamp : Dragon Age et masse effect .... donc vraiment pas de soucis ... et puis le mac c'est pour le boulot (video et bcp de traitement de texte) : un seul mot satisfait !

Une mise à jour doit avoir lieu en juin .... wait and see, mais dis toi que ton investissement c'est partis pour 5 ans minimum !


----------



## discolan (8 Avril 2010)

Steam et les jeux source devraient être portés nativement sur Mac en Avril d'après Valve 
Ayant un macbook pro 15" 2,2 Ghz; 4 Go ram; 8600M - 128 Mo; DD 320 Go 7200t/m, CS S tourne déjà très bien en Bootcamp.

Pour les jeux, même si tu n'es pas un hardcore gamer, évite le mbp avec la 9400M.
Après pour Reason, je ne connais pas ses nécessités.


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (8 Avril 2010)

quand tu parle de mise a jour, tu parle de nouveau macbookpro? estce que c'est sur que c'est pour juin? et tient au fait de quand date les derniers macbook pro?


----------



## Jellybass (8 Avril 2010)

Si tu lis l'anglais, *tout est là*.


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (8 Avril 2010)

Ok donc sa sert a rien d'acheter maintenant 

Et est-ce qu'on sait quelle nouvelles techonologies ils auront?


----------



## Joffrey7 (19 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je joue de temps en temps sur mon MBP via bootcamp à des jeux comme Team Fortress 2 (donc pas extrêmement gourmand en ressource).


Cependant, quand je joue, d'une part le MBP chauffe énormément (bon cela c'est normal je suppose, je mets les ventilos exprès au maximum de toute façon), par contre, j'entends souvent des " Bips " qui ne viennent pas du jeu, et je me demandais si ces bips ne pouvaient pas provenir d'une surchauffe de la carte graphique ? (je n'ai pourtant aucun message sur windows).

Avez vous déjà eu ces bips ?

Merci.


----------



## Jellybass (23 Avril 2010)

Joffrey7 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je joue de temps en temps sur mon MBP via bootcamp à des jeux comme Team Fortress 2 (donc pas extrêmement gourmand en ressource).
> 
> ...



Non, jamais.

Tu règles la vitesse de tes ventialteurs manuellement ? Es-tu sûr que ce soit une bonne idée ? Dans le doute, je laisserais le système faire son travail pour réguler la vitesse de ventilation.


----------



## Venturo (25 Avril 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Non, jamais.
> 
> Tu règles la vitesse de tes ventialteurs manuellement ? Es-tu sûr que ce soit une bonne idée ? Dans le doute, je laisserais le système faire son travail pour réguler la vitesse de ventilation.



J'ai un avis partagé sur ce point.
Il me semble que les bons logiciels du type smcfancontrol ou speedfan ne soient pas mauvais pour le système. 
J'ai toujours eu fancontrol et mon ordi n'a jamais atteint des températures de folie...Pourtant c'est le 15" 2.8Ghz...2h à jouer sous OS X et c'est maxi 65°C.
Hier : 2H de DVD sur batterie : 52°C.
Bref, avec les bon réglages il me semble que cela peut vraiment améliorer les choses.
D'origine, je trouvais que mes ventilos se mettaient en route assez tard.
Exemple : sur Skype en visio, il atteignait 80°C très vite sans que les ventilos ne dépassent 1800 tours...Problème résolu avec fanctrol.

Bref, ce n'est que mon expérience...afin d'éviter que l'on dise que ces applis sont mauvaises "en soi".


----------



## patogaz1 (3 Mai 2010)

elo,
je souhaiterai acjeter un imac d'occase, celui-ci :

Processeur	Intel Core 2 Duo 3,06 GHz
Mémoire vive installée	4 Go DDR3
Disque dur	1 To (1000 Go)
Graveur	SuperDrive 8x double couche
Taille d'écran	21,5 pouces
Vitesse de processeur	3,06 Ghz
Processeur graphique	ATI Radeon HD 4670 à 256 Mo dédiés

par contre ma question, est-ce que ça irai pour jouer en bootcamp/win 7, sur left4dead2 ?


----------



## contisplaya (6 Mai 2010)

patogaz1 a dit:


> elo,
> je souhaiterai acjeter un imac d'occase, celui-ci :
> 
> Processeur	Intel Core 2 Duo 3,06 GHz
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai un copain chez qui ça tourne nikel avec la même config que toi, donc oui

Par contre j'ai parcouru les dix dernières pages de ce long fil et impossible de trouver une réponse tranchée à cette question : 

Pour une utilisation jeux uniquement (et jeux récents) sur une config de type MacbookPro 2010(i5/i7), quel est le meilleur OS à installer via bootcamp? 

XP Pro ? SEVEN ? Et tout le monde à l'air de pencher pour Seven mais pas d'avis entre le 32 et le 64bits. Existe-il vraiment beaucoup de problèmes à l'install de certains jeux sous Seven en 64bit?

Merci


----------



## Jellybass (6 Mai 2010)

contisplaya a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un copain chez qui ça tourne nikel avec la même config que toi, donc oui
> 
> ...



J'ai commencé par utliliser XP, puis je suis passé à Seven 64 bits. Tout marche bien. On perd à peu près 2 fps en moyenne, mais certains jeux fonctionnent mieux (Crysis 64 bits) et Windows 7 est tout de même largement moins mauvais que XP comme système d'exploitation.

Je te conseille Seven 64 bits.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> J'ai commencé par utliliser XP, puis je suis passé à Seven 64 bits. Tout marche bien. On perd à peu près 2 fps en moyenne, mais certains jeux fonctionnent mieux (Crysis 64 bits) et Windows 7 est tout de même largement moins mauvais que XP comme système d'exploitation.
> 
> Je te conseille Seven 64 bits.



Je suis d'accord sauf que j'ai des problèmes au niveau de l'écran avec 7 , j'ai une espèce de neige transparente , c'est vite chiant.
Le problème n'apparait pas sous xp par contre .

Sinon , tu as testé GTA IV sur ton MacBook Pro jellybass ?


----------



## Jellybass (7 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord sauf que j'ai des problèmes au niveau de l'écran avec 7 , j'ai une espèce de neige transparente , c'est vite chiant.
> Le problème n'apparait pas sous xp par contre .
> 
> Sinon , tu as testé GTA IV sur ton MacBook Pro jellybass ?



Ah ? Non, pas de problèmes d'écran ici. Des problèmes de son avec mon casque USB, mais qui disparaîssent avec un casque muni d'une prise jack.

Je n'ai pas essayé GTA IV sur mon MacBook Pro, non. Je n'y joue que sur mon iMac (Core 2 Duo 2,93 Ghz & ATI 4850). Sur mon MBP, je joue un peu à COD4 sous OS X et il tourne pas mal du tout en moyen/haut et résolution native.


----------



## contisplaya (7 Mai 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> J'ai commencé par utliliser XP, puis je suis passé à Seven 64 bits. Tout marche bien. On perd à peu près 2 fps en moyenne, mais certains jeux fonctionnent mieux (Crysis 64 bits) et Windows 7 est tout de même largement moins mauvais que XP comme système d'exploitation.
> 
> Je te conseille Seven 64 bits.



Haaaa merci, je vais essayer ça !!! je vous tiens au jus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Ah ? Non, pas de problèmes d'écran ici. Des problèmes de son avec mon casque USB, mais qui disparaîssent avec un casque muni d'une prise jack.
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayé GTA IV sur mon MacBook Pro, non. Je n'y joue que sur mon iMac (Core 2 Duo 2,93 Ghz & ATI 4850). Sur mon MBP, je joue un peu à COD4 sous OS X et il tourne pas mal du tout en moyen/haut et résolution native.



Si un jour tu peux tester , fais le savoir car : Je veux des benchs .


----------



## contisplaya (7 Mai 2010)

Heuu là je suis en train d'installer Seven en x64 j'ai lu qu'il fallait installer un patch pour que tou fonctionne bien.

Je peux vous demander la marche à suivre une fois seven installé et éventuellement un in lien pour le patch? Sinon je trouverais...

merci bcp encore


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mai 2010)

contisplaya a dit:


> Heuu là je suis en train d'installer Seven en x64 j'ai lu qu'il fallait installer un patch pour que tou fonctionne bien.
> 
> Je peux vous demander la marche à suivre une fois seven installé et éventuellement un in lien pour le patch? Sinon je trouverais...
> 
> merci bcp encore



Je ne me souviens pas avoir utilisé un patch. Bootcamp supporte Seven sans problèmes. Tu es sûr que tes sources ne datent pas de l'époque du 'release candidate' de 7 ?



> Si un jour tu peux tester , fais le savoir car : Je veux des benchs .



J'en doute, car sur mon MBP, Seven est installé via Parallels.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Ah oui , ca va être compliqué là .


----------



## RayusgnaL (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Désolé, je fais double-post 
J'ai en effet déjà posté le message qui suit, pensant que j'étais dans la bonne section (hardware iMac) mais je me suis rendu compte que celle-ci était peut-être plus appropriée, désolé !

(Mais en même temps, un seul topic pour le jeu sous Boot Camp, c'est pas facile d'y trouver une info !)

Je viens rejoindre votre communauté pour vous poser une question à  propos d'un problème que je rencontre sur mon iMac 27" Code 2 Duo qui  est équipé d'une carte graphique ATI 4670.

J'ai installé Windows 7 via Boot Camp (avec les problèmes usuels  rencontrés d'écran noir à l'installation), et jusque là tout va bien.
Seulement, dès les premiers jeux installés, je pense notamment à Runaway  2 (galère à installer sous Windows 7 !) ou Le Seigneur des Anneaux  Online, je rencontre le même problème : le jeu démarre et mon écran  devient noir. J'entends le son derrière, j'ai même encore la main  puisque j'ai réussi à quitter Windows via des manipulations clavier,  mais impossible de récupérer l'image même une fois le jeu quitté,  apparemment.
Ce problème ne se pose pas avec Age of Conan auquel j'arrive à jouer  sans problème...

De même, lorsque je lance la partition Boot Camp via VMWare Fusion  depuis OSX et que je lance Runaway, ça fonctionne ! Il semble donc que  ce soit un problème de drivers... qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je pensais que c'était peut-être Direct X qui était en cause, SdAO  m'ayant demandé si je voulais utiliser DirectX 10, mais ça me semble  bizarre, je ne rencontre aucun topic similaire sur le net 

Si vous avez des idées (notamment si vous pensez que c'est un problème  matériel) merci de m'en faire part !

Bonne journée !


----------



## RayusgnaL (23 Mai 2010)

Bon, après quelques jours infructueux, j'ai décidé de réinstaller complètement tout le système Windows, et il semble que les mises à jour ont maintenant portées leurs fruits : je n'ai plus de problème d'écran noir lorsque je change de résolution au moment de jouer à un jeu.

Voilà voilà !


----------



## Jellybass (23 Mai 2010)

Bonne nouvelle ! 

J'en profite pour demander si quelqu'un a eu l'occasion de comparer GTA IV et GTA IV _Episodes of Liberty City_ via Bootcamp. Je viens de faire l'acquisition de ce dernier après avoir fini GTA IV et il ne tourne pas aussi bien que son prédécesseur.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

J'ai remarqué la même chose : Gta Iv tournait bien (45-30fps en 1024x600 tout en low) alors que Gta eflc est a 30fps maxi  , pourtant le jeu est le même :hein:.


----------



## ARSyBi (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, je vais bientot acquérir un MBP 13" 2.4 2010
En ce moment j'ai un macbook unibody 2009 avec 4Go de ram
J'ai parallel et seven tourne correctement sans plus

Donc est ce que les jeux PC on de meilleur performance sous bootcamp ou sous parallel en particulier sous mon nouveau MBP avec les 2 cartes graphiques

Pour les jeux je prend un 2.4Ghz ou un 2.66 ? le probleme reste quand meme le gros ecart de prix ... est ce que sa en vaut le coup ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Le 2.4ghz 13" n'a qu'une carte graphique : tu n'es pas très clair puisque un coup tu dis vouloir acheter un 13" et un autre tu parles de MacBook Pro avec 2 cartes graphiques et donc , d'un 15".
Donc , tu veux un 13" ou un 15" ?
Enfin , sache que les jeux c'est mieux sous bootcamp.

Concernant gta eflc , j'ai oublié de dire que c'était très lent quand on s'approche de l'eau !


----------



## ARSyBi (24 Mai 2010)

Oui biensur le 13" n'a qu'une carte graphique pardon je me suis embrouiller les pinceaux


----------



## MACINDO (8 Juin 2010)

Beh pour ma part et je dois être le seul, l'instalation du boot camp sur mac book pro s'est revelé un cuisant échec mon mbp a même du faire un tour par la case SAV .


----------



## e.mat (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, je me permet de passer par là et de poser ce post !! (selon les réponses obtenue et si aucune ne ma parviens je conçois à poser ce post ailleurs ) 

Donc, je posséde un imac 2,4 Ghz intel Core 2 duo 21" et j'y ai installé Bootcamp sous Snow leopard.
J'ai fait l'acquisition de "Blur" (une tuerie) que j'ai installé sur mon Bootcamp, cela fonctionne très bien (enfin presque), sauf que j'ai des raté pendant que je joue !!
en effet, j'ai droit à des freeze et autres arrêt sur images, super désagréable !!

J'ai entendu dire, que l'on pouvais y remédier en sollicitant la carte graphique ou le processeur , bref, il parait que c'est remédiable, ce que je conçois tout à fait, parce que Fifa 2010 et street fighterIV tourne très bien 
Donc, si un expert en la matière aurais l'amabilité de me guider, voir seulement de m'informer ! j'en serais bien heureux 

t'cho t'cho bonsoir a tous


----------



## Ziell (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je possède un *Macbook late 2009 : 2.26 GHz, 4 Go de RAM, Geforce 9400M et HDD 7200 rpm.
Pensez-vous que S.T.A.L.K.E.R tournera correctement sur ma partition Bootcamp de Windows 7 ?*

Je me pose la question vu que 1/ je suis en manque de cet excellent jeu et 2/ tous les S.T.A.L.K.E.R sont cette semaine à un tarif dérisoire : Shadow of Chernobyl à 5&#8364;, Clear Sky à 4&#8364;, Call of Pripyat à 21&#8364; ou Call of Pripyat Loyalty edition (le même mais moins cher parce que vous avez déjà CoC ou CS) à 10&#8364;.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J&#8217;avais joué à S.T.A.L.K.E.R SOC et CS sur un portable assez puissant pour l&#8217;époque (acheté à l&#8217;été 2006, avec une 7900GS) et j&#8217;avais trouvé le jeu assez exigeant. Très bonne expérience de jeu cependant, l&#8217;une des meilleures que j&#8217;ai expérimentées...

Sur une 9400M, il ne faut pas attendre de miracles, notamment pour Call of Pripyat, mais cela devrait être possible pour les deux autres, si l&#8217;on en croit ce témoignage, en date de novembre 2009, relatif à un Mac Mini :

« I have acquired a Mac mini (C2D 2.26GHz, 2G RAM, 160G HDD) running 10.6.1 and Boot Camping with Windows XP SP2.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky installs and runs fine, slightly better frame rates than the old games machine and at a slightly higher resolution. Typically around 15-20fps in busy areas (which is barely playable), but 25-40fps otherwise, which is generally quite playable. This is with object dynamic lighting btw.

Overall the game feels more responsive, even in busy areas, than the old games machine » (source : http://forums.mactalk.com.au/25/75676-stalker-new-mac-mini.html).

Ah, la Zone, le Bar et sa musique d&#8217;ascenseur entêtante, les anomalies, la chasse aux artefacts, les soirées pain rassis-vodka-saucisson au coin du feu sur fond d&#8217;air de guitare (« He was a good Stalker »)... Je retournerais bien y faire un petit tour !


----------



## Ziell (12 Juin 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Javais joué à S.T.A.L.K.E.R SOC et CS sur un portable assez puissant pour lépoque (acheté à lété 2006, avec une 7900GS) et javais trouvé le jeu assez exigeant. Très bonne expérience de jeu cependant, lune des meilleures que jai expérimentées...
> 
> ...



Merci pour cet avis. Je pense que l'ordinateur dont tu parles est le même que celui sur lequel j'ai fini S.T.A.L.K.E.R la première fois : un Dell Inspiron 9400 ?
Déjà sur cette machine, dont le GPU reste effectivement, aujourd'hui encore, bien au-dessus de la 9400M des MB, ça ne tournait pas à fond.
Dans tous les cas, le jeu a été pas mal updaté après sa sortie, ça pourrait jouer en ma faveur.

L'avis cité plus haut est assez surprenant vu que l'éclairage dynamique est la première chose à désactiver quand on n'a pas une bête de course, pour S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Bon je vais essayer avec un ISO et si ça marche je l'achèterai (faute de démo...), sinon j'attendrai de disposer une config plus conséquente :/ Je posterai un feedback une fois chose faite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2010)

J'avais un Toshiba, une belle bête, mais rien de comparable à un MBP, si l'on ne tient pas compte de la carte graphique. Je trouve surprenant que ce joueur australien ait une aussi bonne expérience avec une 9400M, mais le seul moyen de vérifier est de tester...


----------



## Ziell (13 Juin 2010)

J'ai installé et lancé le jeu, j'ai juste eu la première discut' avec le marchand puis suis rapidos sorti dans le camp et ça a l'air de passer sans problème en 1280*800, niveau de détails intermédiaires, lumières statiques. Je vais choper Fraps et je ferai des tests en High, et en jouant avec la distance de vue (très importante).
Pour l'instant à vue de nez ça semble tourner à 30-40 fps.


----------



## NicOrbeau (16 Juin 2010)

quelqu'un a déjà reussi a faire tourner correctement station sony avec boot camp ?? 
 je suis sur un vista (sur mon mac mini) mais j'ai un plantage dés l'essai de connexion au launcher Station Sony , pour des jeux mmo type SWG everquest 2 et bien d'autres 

Si quelqu'un a une soluce merci


----------



## liltunechi (20 Juin 2010)

Salut ! voilà 5 jours que j'ai switché !  je suis passer d'un PC : Intel E8200, 4Go pc6400, Crossfire HD4850 512Mo  à un Macbook Pro Mid 2010 15" core i5 2,4ghz , 4go , gt330m  et j'ai réinstaller windows seven donc j'ai pu jouer à TOUT mes jeux : PES 2010 , GTA IV , Assassins creed le tout à fond en 1440*900 ça tourne impec je suis très satisfait ! même puissance voir plus et emcombrement divisé par 10


----------



## NicOrbeau (21 Juin 2010)

moi aussi tout fonctionne mtn c'était juste un prb de DX , je revend mm mon pc du coup qui prend la poussiere


----------



## jarod00X (15 Juillet 2010)

bonjour j'ai un mac book depuis peu 
et quand j'installe des jeux sur ma partition bootcamp windows me dit que mon ordinateur n'est pas assez puissant 
solution??


----------



## Jellybass (15 Juillet 2010)

jarod00X a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un mac book depuis peu
> et quand j'installe des jeux sur ma partition bootcamp windows me dit que mon ordinateur n'est pas assez puissant
> solution??



Salut et bienvenue sur MacG.

Je te suggère de réécrire ton post en ajoutant les éléments suivants:

-modèle exact de ton MacBook
-version de Windows que tu utilises
-titres des jeux que tu essaies d'installer
-majuscules et ponctuation
-s'il vous plaît et merci

On verra ce qu'on peut faire.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juillet 2010)

Ouaip, et "est-ce que vous auriez une solution?" ça donne beaucoup plus envie tout de suite que "solution??", crois-moi.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2010)

Surtout pour un premier post


----------



## guilltes (16 Juillet 2010)

Boujour à tous,

Je commence à devenir petit à petit un mangeur de Pomme, ma seule barrière sont les jeux !

Je suis de cette génération qui ne joue que sur PC, (je suis désespérément nul sur console... le pad c'est pas pour moi).

Je voudrais passer d'un PC costaud (intel i5 750, 2,66ghz couplé a une ATI 5870, sur w7 64...) à un imac !

Le type de jeux auxquels je joue sont: CALL OF DUTY modern warfare 2, Anno, Just Cause2, Splinter Cell Conviction etc...

Quelle est la config Mac (imac ou mac pro) pour jouer convenablement sur le bootcamp ?  

Merci de vos conseils !!!


----------



## eFraid (16 Juillet 2010)

En résumé, tu prends le plus gros iMac et tu devrais être le roi du monde  La seule vraie différence que tu verras se situera au niveau des graphismes. Faut dire que tu es équipé avec du matériel classé "sensible" par l'armée  Si ta seule motivation est le jeu, garde ce que tu as, on ne peut faire beaucoup mieux. Si tu fais d'autres choses avec ton ordinateur, fonce sur un i7, c'est une vraie bombe avec un écran de cinéma, une bonne CG et un confort incroyable !


----------



## rizoto (16 Juillet 2010)

guilltes a dit:


> Boujour à tous,
> 
> Je commence à devenir petit à petit un mangeur de Pomme, ma seule barrière sont les jeux !
> 
> ...



Si tu te sers principalement de ton pc pour jouer, garde le ... et prend toi un petit macbook pour le reste ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Juillet 2010)

J'avoue être d'accord avec Rizoto. Tu as déjà un très bon PC pour le jeux, visiblement plus récent que l'iMac au niveau de la carte graphique (ATI 4850 au maximum sur un iMac, et ATI 4870 sur un Mac Pro), donc mieux vaut prendre une machine moins cher pour les taches courantes et garder le PC pour les jeux.


----------



## Ziell (16 Juillet 2010)

Même avis ici parce que c'est ce que je ferais si j'en avais les moyens : me faire plaisir sur le portable (genre un MBP 13" boosté) et garder un fixe puissant. (Là j'ai un MB pour le travail et le jeu PC pas exigeant, et une 360 pour jouer)


----------



## maxis62 (23 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

J'aurais une question concernant la virtualisation sur Mac. En effet si j'utilise windows seven grace a vmware par exemple et qu'ensuite j'installe des jeux propre au pc, ceux-ci sont-ils définitivement installés? ou sont-ils supprimés lorsque l'on met fin a la virtualisation?


----------



## Jellybass (23 Juillet 2010)

maxis62 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'aurais une question concernant la virtualisation sur Mac. En effet si j'utilise windows seven grace a vmware par exemple et qu'ensuite j'installe des jeux propre au pc, ceux-ci sont-ils définitivement installés? ou sont-ils supprimés lorsque l'on met fin a la virtualisation?



Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir très bien compris ta question. Qu'est-ce que tu entends par 'mettre fin à la virtualisation' ? Si tu quittes ta machine virtuelle, tu retrouveras toutes tes applications à leur place au lancement suivant. Si tu supprimes définitivement ta machine virtuelle, tu en perds le contenu, jeux y compris.


----------



## maxis62 (23 Juillet 2010)

c'est parce que je n'ai jamais utilisé de virtualisation donc je ne vois pas comment ça fonctionne mais j'imaginais ça comme un programme qu'on lance pour virtualiser windows et qu'on ferme ensuite quand on a fini non?


----------



## Jellybass (24 Juillet 2010)

Pouurais-tu poser ta question plus clairement ? Et avec ponctuation, si possible.


----------



## aleluja (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'un Macpro 15" 2010  d'entrée de gamme est capable de gérer et dans quelles conditions 
- Arma II
- Flight simulator X

*Sachant que la configuration recommandé pour Arma II est : *
Processeur : Dual Core
Mémoire vice : 2 GO
Cartge graphie : Direct X 9, Shader Model 3 512 Ram ( -8800)GT

*Sachant que la configuration recommandé pour FS 2010 est : *
La configuration conseillée pour des performances améliorant le  confort de jeu est :


Windows XP SP2 ou plus récent
processeur : 2,0 GHz  (double-cur conseillé)
RAM : 1 024 Mo pour  Windows XP et 2 048 Mo pour  Windows Vista, sont conseillés ,voir même 4Go
disque dur : 14 Go (voire  plus pour installer des add-ons.)
carte graphique 256 Mo  compatible DirectX 9
carte son compatible DirectX 9
Sachant qu'apparement (selon wiki) :
 "En effet, 80% du rendu de _FSX_ est fait par le CPU  (et les 20% restants par la carte graphique). 

Vous remerciant d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2010)

Oui et oui , tu te donnes la réponse tout seul !


----------



## Johny (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me présente en quelques mots, j'ai 26ans, je travaille dans la finance et j'ai toujours utiliser un PC pour travailler, surfer et jouer.

Actuellement je possède un super pc (je change des pièces à peut prêt chaque 3mois pour être à jour), mais depuis plusieurs années ma patience est mise à rude épreuve, en effet avoir un pc ultra performant c'est comme avoir une Ferrari, ça va vite mais ça pose de gros problèmes techniques.

Je ne fais pas d'overclocking mais je pense que l'instabilité chronique est légion sur les PC.

Le remède ?....    Des formatages et encore des formatages.... et quelques fois des pièces qui s'abîmes.... 

Bref...

J'hésite donc à acheter le dernier Imac 27' avec toutes les options possibles. (CPU i7 2.93, 16Go de rames, 2TB disque dur et  un pti disque dur externe pour que je puisse effectuer le Transfer des mes donnes du PC --> Mac)

Je joue régulièrement à Wolrd in Conflict (Sûrement le meilleure jeux de stratégie temps réelle depuis Jesus) Et aussi à des simulations comme Silent-Hunter etc.


1) La salutation boot-Camp est la meilleure alternative ?

2) Windows 7 64bits est la meilleure solution pour les jeux ?

3) le point faible des Imac est la carte graphique d'après ce que j'ai compris, Aujourd'hui les Imac possède une nouvelle carte graphique, la ATI Radeon HD 5750, est-ce corrigé ?

et 4) avez-vous des conseils à me donner en particulier ? 


J'appréhende un peu mon entrée dans cette religion, surtout que l'Imac full option est quand même un pti peu onéreux 

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide  !

A bientôt

Johny

(P.S. Désole pour mon français, je parle anglais et allemand la plupart du temps.)


----------



## namir (31 Juillet 2010)

bonjour a ts,
j'ai dernierement installe windows 7 sur mn mac via boot camp.
il marche a merveille, a une exeption pres je narrive plus a revenir sur le systeme mac.
j'ai essaye de redemmarer le pc mais mn macbook pro relance automatiquement windows, c'est vrmnt embettant!
est-ce-que qqlqun pourrait il m'aider ?




                                                                                                         merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Tu appuies sur alt au démarrage et tu sélectionnes la partition macintosh HD.
Ensuite , tu vas dans Macintosh HD > Applications > Préférences système > Démarrage > tu sélectionnes macintosh HD


----------



## namir (31 Juillet 2010)

merci bcp etienne,
mais j'ai un autre probleme:
g telecharge un jeu qui s'appelle metin2 sur mn mac a travers windows mais qd j'essaie de le lancer cette fenetre apparait:
desole, votre systeme ne supporte pas les graphiques 3d,veuillez 
checker la configuration de votre hardware ainsi que votre syteme, puis reesseillez.
est-ce-que qqlqun pourrait m'aider ? en l'ocurrence toi, etienne
-----------------------------
merci d'avance, namir.


----------



## Umaro (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

Depuis peu mon PC fixe haut de game fait uniquement pour jouer voit son disque dur HS et partit en SAV. Retour du disque prévu pour dans 2 mois environ ... La joie du SAV des grandes marque de disque dur. :d 

Je me retrouve donc avec mon Macbook Pro 2009 - Core 2 Duo 3.06Ghz - 4 Go 1067 Mhz DDR3 - GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT

L'envie de joué me reprend un peu, et j'ai du mal a me décider pour installer windows Seven par Bootcamp. 

J'aurais voulu savoir quels sont les effets néfaste pour mon Macbook pro d'installer windows Seven en bootcamp dessus ? Si toute fois il y a des effets négatifs sur le long terme. 

(Problèmes de ralentissement de la becanne, problèmes de surchauffe du a mon processeur relativement gourmand pour un Portable, etc ...) 

Et quelle version de Seven dois-je installer pour avoir une stabilité parfaite avec mon Macbook Pro ? 32 bit or 64 bit ? 

Puis-je jouer de façon stable avec le logiciel Parallels Desktop ou pas ? Car cela m'intéresserai de pouvoir avoir windows sous mac OS X et non devoir fermer Mac os X pour aller sur windows dont je ne supporte plus l'interface graphique ... 

Et pour finir, quand je joue, que dois-je faire pour préserver ma batterie ? Laisser toujours brancher sur secteur mon Mac ? Sachant que je ne peux pas retirer la batterie. Ou alors la laisser se décharger et la recharger au fur et a mesure ? 

Par avance, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Johny (10 Août 2010)

reçus mon Imac 27' 2.93, 16go Ram, 1To +256SSD aujourd'hui

Grésillement léger quand basse luminosité et chaleur extrême après une vingtaine de minutes sans rien faire...

TRES déçus par ma première expérience MAC 

Je le r'envoie aujourd'hui pour un remboursement totale (je ne veux pas jouer au jeux du renvoie etc.)

Est-ce possible de choisir son modèle dans un AppleShop et de le configurer ? (RAM,Cpu, SSD ? etc.)

Tristement 
Johny


----------



## Jellybass (10 Août 2010)

Johny a dit:


> reçus mon Imac 27' 2.93, 16go Ram, 1To +256SSD aujourd'hui
> 
> Grésillement léger quand basse luminosité et chaleur extrême après une vingtaine de minutes sans rien faire...
> 
> ...



La chaleur, c'est normal. Un Core i7 dans 4cm d'épaisseur, il faut bien le refroidir. L'iMac est un ordinateur très silencieux et il est refroidi en grande partie par dissipation. Après, si tu préfères un PC avec ventilos à turbo-réaction qui émet 90Db mais qui ne dépasse pas 27°, alors oui, tu t'es trompé de machine. Quant au léger grésillement, c'est un problème qui pourrait sans doute être réglé par le SAV, voire par use mise à jour future.

Et à part ça, ton Mac, tu l'as utilisé ? (et au fait, c'est le quoi le rapport avec Bootcamp et les jeux ?)


----------



## Johny (10 Août 2010)

Salut,

Je peux comprendre que ça soit chaud, mais là... honnêtement c'était très chaud après 10min.

Et un jolis grésillement dès que je suis à 50% de luminosité.

Je l'ai retourné directe.

Pour le prix j'exige quelque chose parfait.    ...normal non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h14 ----------

sans oublier que certain on leurs Imac tiède...


----------



## xKwaKx (15 Août 2010)

Avant de le renvoyer, as-tu fait toutes les mises à jours ? C'est vraiment important pour un iMac que l'on vient de te livrer  Surtout qu'il y avait eu un soucis de luminosité qui a été corrigé par la suite par une mise à jour sur l'imac.


----------



## Johny (17 Août 2010)

Un driver suffit à rendre mon mac moins "brulant" ? 

Et le gresillement avec la luminositée ? n'est-ce point un problème technique ?

Cordialement
Johny


----------



## passidyM (22 Août 2010)

salut j'ai installer trackmania sur windows seven avec bootcamp mais il ne se lance pas il me met une erreur 

quelqu'un peu m'aider stp


----------



## fabSP08 (26 Août 2010)

namir a dit:


> bonjour a ts,
> j'ai dernierement installe windows 7 sur mn mac via boot camp.
> il marche a merveille, a une exeption pres je narrive plus a revenir sur le systeme mac.
> j'ai essaye de redemmarer le pc mais mn macbook pro relance automatiquement windows, c'est vrmnt embettant!
> ...



Est-ce que tu as essayé de redémarrer en maintenant la touche "alt - option" enfoncée ? Normalement tu dois arriver sur un écran à fond gris où tu peux choisir le système pour booter (OS X ou W7). Tu de déplaces sur l'une ou l'autre des icones avec les touches "fleches", et tu presses "retour chariot" une fois le système choisi. Si tu ne vois que W7, c'est probablement que tu as endommagé ta partition OS X, et dans ce cas galère, il faut reformater le disque dur et réinstaller les 2 systèmes.
Sinon, si tu vois OS X et que tu arrives à redémarrer en OS X par ce moyen, une fois dans OS X tu vas dans le panneau "démarrage" des préférences système et tu choisis le système OS X. A partir de là, il devrait toujours démarrer sur OS X par défaut, et quand tu veux booter sur W7, tu presses "alt" au démarrage.


----------



## Shoco (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai lu le maximum de pages pour essayer de voir si il n'y avait pas de réponse à mon problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé.
Je m'excuse d'avance si certains y ont déjà répondu.

Je possède un magnifique MacBook Pro avec Snow Leopard depuis un an et j'ai récemment installé windows 7 avec BootCamp. Après un premier problème résolu par un reformatage de machine Windows fonctionne correctement.
Cependant je rencontre un soucis. Mon lecteur de disque sous windows ne veut pas lire les CD ROM. Aucun soucis pour les DVD mais quand j'essaie un jeu (par ex Zoo Tycoon, Age of Mythologie...) mon CD est recraché.
Je ne sais pas d'où cela vient. J'ai installé pas mal de drivers avec le CD de Snow Leopard et peut être en ai-je oublié un pour la compatibilité des CD ROM. J'ai tout essayé, cherché partout mais je semble être la seule à rencontrer ce problème...

Avez-vous des solutions pour moi?
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Jellybass (26 Août 2010)

Shoco a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> J'ai lu le maximum de pages pour essayer de voir si il n'y avait pas de réponse à mon problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé.
> Je m'excuse d'avance si certains y ont déjà répondu.
> 
> ...



Mince alors, c'est pas banal comme problème. Je n'ai pas de solution, mais dans le pire des cas, tu pourrais transformer tes CD-ROMs en images disques sur la machine d'un ami.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

C'est un problème matériel , tu as testé de lire des CD sous Os x ou non ?


----------



## Tb_Cap (28 Août 2010)

> Bonjour à tous.
> J'ai lu le maximum de pages pour essayer de voir si il n'y avait pas de réponse à mon problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé.
> Je m'excuse d'avance si certains y ont déjà répondu.
> 
> ...



Tous les drivers necessaires au bon fonctionnement du matériel Apple sous Windows sont censés être présents sur le disque de Snow Leopard, dans le dossier Boot Camp... Et pas ailleurs. Ce qui semble logique. 
Néanmoins il se peut, selon que ta copie de SL soit relativement ancienne, qu'elle contienne une version de boot camp non adaptée à Windows 7 : dans ce cas tu devrais aller voir sur le site d'Apple, où la dernière version de boot camp est disponible au téléchargement. 


Si tu as* Windows 7 64 bits*, il se peut que boot camp ait installé par défaut les mauvais drivers. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé. Dans ce cas précis, il faut aller dans le disque de snow leopard, Boot Camp> Drivers> Apple> et lancer le fichier "BootCamp64"

Si pour x raisons il s'avère impossible de lancer ce fichier directement, fais le depuis l'invite de commandes. Mais veille à lancer l'invite de commandes en mode administrateur (clic droit> executer en tant qu'administrateur)

Voilà j'espère avoir aidé un peu, si ce n'est pas le cas, ben... Je sors


----------



## Shoco (28 Août 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. J'ai réinstallé BootCamp correctement sur windows et là tous les drivers que j'avais installé manuellement se sont installés automatiquement, résolvant par la même occasion mes soucis de clavier et autres. Cependant pour les CD Rom ça n'a pas été ça. Le CD a finit par se lancer une seule fois et depuis il faut que je l'insère une dizaine de fois avant qu'il le prenne en compte. Je n'ai aucun soucis de lecteur sous mac mais il est vrai qu'avec mes soucis d'installation de Windows (disque vierge annoncé à chaque fois) je me suis demandé si le problème ne venait pas du lecteur lui même.

J'ai donc un lecteur qui fonctionne très bien sous mac et 1 fois sur 10 sous windows.
Mais j'ai réussi à lancer mon jeu donc tout va bien !


----------



## francki2 (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai installé parallels deskopt sur mon macbook pro ainsi que windows 7
mon probleme est que je n'ai pas internet alors on m'a dit d'aller dans les preferences de parallels deskopt et de verifier le réseau . Je ne comprends pas du tout cette page 

CONNEXION TYPE

START ADRESS
END ADRESS
SUBNET MASK


est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider merci beaucoup


----------



## lillumultipass (9 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

j'ai finalement trouvé le bon topic pour poster.
En fait, j'aimerais poser une question à tous ceux qui jouent sur Bootcamp: à la longue, ça ne vous gave pas trop de rebooter à chaque fois?

Non, parceque, comme je vais revendre mon portable, j'ai testé SC2 sur mon iMac (Nov 2009 avec une HD4670 de 256Mo) via Bootcamp et j'ai été surpris de voir que ça tournait très bien en 1920x1080 même avec certains détails en élevé (bon, il faudra voir avec 70 unités à l'écran, mais bon...).
Donc voilà, je me demande si j'arriverai vraiment à jouer sur l'iMac et si je ne vais pas en avoir vite marre de passer de l'un à l'autre...

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2010)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> j'ai finalement trouvé le bon topic pour poster.
> En fait, j'aimerais poser une question à tous ceux qui jouent sur Bootcamp: à la longue,* ça ne vous gave pas trop de rebooter à chaque fois?*
> ...


Le reboot c'est bon pour les salauds de pauvres qui n'ont pas deux ordis à disposition   

Tu devrais lorgner vers la solution Parallels Desktop ceci dit


----------



## lillumultipass (9 Septembre 2010)

Ben j'en ai 2, mais le laptop qui va remplacer l'ancien n'a pas de CG dédié 

J'ai VMware Fusion déjà, mais a priori ça marche beaucoup moins bien qu'en bootant sur Windows si je ne m'abuse...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2010)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben j'en ai 2, mais le laptop qui va remplacer l'ancien n'a pas de CG dédié
> 
> J'ai VMware Fusion déjà, mais a priori ça marche beaucoup moins bien qu'en bootant sur Windows si je ne m'abuse...


A priori Parallels est mieux et en plus il peut utiliser la partition windows créé par bootcamp Mais j'ai pas testé


----------



## lillumultipass (10 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A priori Parallels est mieux et en plus il peut utiliser la partition windows créé par bootcamp Mais j'ai pas testé


 
VMware peut aussi utiliser la partition de Bootcamp! J'ai testé rapidos ce matin, et c'est super lent. Mais je viens de penser que je n'ai pas du optimiser la machine virtuelle pour le jeu, donc, à retester...


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A priori Parallels est mieux et en plus il peut utiliser la partition windows créé par bootcamp&#8230; Mais j'ai pas testé&#8230;





lillumultipass a dit:


> VMware peut aussi utiliser la partition de Bootcamp! J'ai testé rapidos ce matin, et c'est super lent. Mais je viens de penser que je n'ai pas du optimiser la machine virtuelle pour le jeu, donc, à retester...



Je vous renvoie au sujet de comparaison entre VMWare Fusion et Parallels 5 :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-18.html


----------



## trinita (18 Septembre 2010)

yop tout le monde !
bon voilà c'est mon premier post alors je sais pas bien si je le met au bon endroit et si ce que je vais dire j'ai le droit de le dire ^^
Je viens de faire le bootcamp de mon mac, j'ai pris une partition de 60go pour installer xp et les progs qui vont avec .
Voilà au moment d'installer mes jeux favoris et d'y jouer, celà me dis que la memoire ##xo30o"o##( je sais plus exactement ) ne peut être read 
et ça avec tous les jeux

edit
Erreur d'application. L'instruction à "0x********" emploie l'adresse mémoire "0x00000000". La mémoire ne peut pas être 'read'



so ... SOMEBODY CAN HELP ME ?

MERCI d'avance


----------



## arnowood (11 Octobre 2010)

hello a tous.
j ai installé bootamp et vista ur ma becane.. ok tout fonctionne
je lance battlefield 2 et la parfait ... ou presque llol

quid du changement de mode video en automatique sous vista ? c est gerer ? il utilise la milleur option ou ne sais pas faire ?
il sais faire ? il sait pas ? c est possible ? ou non


avez vous une idée ? je n ai rien trouvé en cherchant


----------



## Jellybass (11 Octobre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> hello a tous.
> j ai installé bootamp et vista ur ma becane.. ok tout fonctionne
> je lance battlefield 2 et la parfait ... ou presque llol
> 
> ...



Je suis presque sûr que les MPB utilisent par défaut la carte graphique dédiée (donc plus puissante) sous Windows.


----------



## arnowood (11 Octobre 2010)

ok merci 
En fait je me pose la question car à la premiere utilisation j avais dans les spé du jeux la possibilité de choisir comme d'hab la résolution..
J y retourne par la suite et la... j ai toujour le choix des réso mais ce ne sont plus les meme et le rendu me semble moins affiné...


----------



## Pax (16 Octobre 2010)

Si je puis me permettre d'ajouter qques infos...
J'ai un MBpro 13' de 2010 (c2duo 2.4 ghz, 4go, 320M 256mo).
J'ai installé Windows 7 ultimate 64 bits en Bootcamp il y a qques semaines, et je dois dire : c'est du très bon pâté !
Pour bien faire la manip, regardez cette vidéo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVfRQ0YIDUI[/YOUTUBE]
Elle est en anglais, mais reste très accessible. Le type explique comment installer une màj de Windows qui permet un support optimal de la carte graphique. J'ai _exactement_ suivi le tuto vidéo, ne me demandez pas d'aide si votre situation est différente, je ne saurais être sûr de la réponse.

Sinon, qu'est ce que ça donne ? Hé bien, au démarrage de l'ordi j'appuie sur alt, je choisis de booter sur la partition Windows, et environ une minute après (+/-) j'arrive sur le bureau, tout est très réactif. Note: tout comme sous ma partoche OSX et à ma demande, l'ordi réclame nom d'utilisateur + mot de passe. Il ne faut pas négliger la sécurité sous Windows, à ce titre j'utilise Panda cloud antivirus, gratuit. Il est très efficace, et surtout très léger ! Il se fait oublier. J'active aussi les options de sécurité de Windows 7, y compris màj automatiques.

C'est super appréciable de retrouver les touches de fonction (luminosité, éclairage clavier, volume...) fonctionner sans souci sous Windows. On a même le ptit pictogramme blanc, qui fait pouic-pouic, exactement comme sous OSX. Seul le trackpad est un peu désagréable à utiliser, mais si d'habitude je l'apprécie c'est parce que OSX la gère parfaitement. Windows, même avec les pilotes Bootcamp et les réglages pointus, reste un peu moins réactif.

Sinon, on peut bien sûr installer Chrome (essentiel pour remplacer cette bouse de IE), 7-zip, Deamon tools... le Mac devient un PC-win.
Steam ne pose aucun souci, je joue aux jeux Source sans aucun problème (Half-life 2, Team Fortress 2, Left4dead 2, Portal...). La plupart des paramètres sont au maximum ou juste en dessous. La résolution est au max aussi, càd 1280x800 en 16/10ème. J'ai même pu jouer au splendide Mafia II, pas poussé à fond et avec du léger lag en 1024x???. Ca restait tout à fait possible de dégommer du mafieux avec des graphismes très corrects, si on a pas des exigences de HxC gamer de la mort bien sûr. Trackmania (je ne sais plus lequel, mais c'est le gratuit qui se passe dans le stade) est poussé à fond, sans lag, même en multi online. Racedriver GRID est très jouable aussi (est très réussi graphiquement), même avec certains paramètres au max.
Il est évident que les émulateurs ne sont pas un problème pour l'ordi. Du moins ceux des "vieilles consoles", je devrais bientôt me lancer dans l'install de Dolphin pour jouer aux jeux GC et Wii (sans trop d'espoir). Mais, peut-être jouer aux jeux de PS2 sera possible... Je vais regarder ça de plu près.

Ca c'est la solution Bootcamp. J'ai eu la curiosité de tester Parallels dernière mouture, eh bien c'est assez épatant ! C'est un excellent logiciel, qui rend Windows très intelligemment intégré à OSX. Il peut se servir de votre partition Bootcamp, ce qui facilite grandement l'installation. En 15 minutes c'est chaud !
Et les jeux ? Voici ma grande surprise : ça tourne plus que pas mal avec Trackmania, ou même Portal ! Assez impressionnant quand on sait que d'abord OSX tourne, Parallels aussi, à l'intérieur de ce dernier tourne un machine virtuelle de Windows 7 ultimate, et enfin dans Windows le jeu en question. Ce qui me fait penser que le logiciel et le matériel sont de très bonne qualité.

Conclusion : qui aurait cru que dans cet ordi portable de 13' et de 1cm d'épaisseur seulement, pouvait se cacher autant de patate ? Alors oui, il chauffe pas mal et vous devrez surement surélever la partie arrière avec un bouquin par exemple, et aussi acheter une souris pour les FPS (bien que ce soit possible de jouer sans trop merdouiller au trackpad). Si vous êtes un dingo des émulateurs, une manette USB fera l'affaire (non je n'ai pas testé, mais si un jour j'achète, ça sera très probablement la manette XBOX 360 en usb, un excellent produit très versatile et bien fini).

Voilou, j'espère que ça pourra intéresser certains d'entre vous ! A bientôt


----------



## Swannito (29 Octobre 2010)

Hello j'aurais voulue savoir si ya des jouer de wow qui aurait des petit problème d' IPS depuis la Maj 4.1.0 car depuis je tourne 16 17 IPS et sa peux tomber a 2 3 en raid. Avec résolution bonne faible suivant les options vidéo. J envisage d' acheter call of duty black ops je voulais savoir ce que vous en penssiez et si il en vaudrait la peine  ? Voila merci


----------



## Pax (14 Novembre 2010)

Swannito a dit:


> Hello j'aurais voulue savoir si ya des jouer de wow qui aurait des petit problème d' IPS depuis la Maj 4.1.0 car depuis je tourne 16 17 IPS et sa peux tomber a 2 3 en raid. Avec résolution bonne faible suivant les options vidéo. J envisage d' acheter call of duty black ops je voulais savoir ce que vous en penssiez et si il en vaudrait la peine  ? Voila merci



Quelle est ta config exacte ? Mais, sans dire de bêtises Wow se joue sur OSX. As-tu testé ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous.
Petit up concernant des retours d'utilisation (aucun problème donc).

Config:
iMac i3 3.06Ghz 4Go RAM.
Windows 7 64bits.
Jeu concerné: Crysis.

Ehhh bah mes amis, en dehors du fait que ce jeu roxx du poney, un iMac i3 crache du feu de Dieu. Je joue via BootCamp (VM / Paralleles c'est bien, mais pas pour jouer). J'ai mis du 1920*1080, tous les graphismes en "moyen" et du AAx4: impeccable.
Et vous savez le mieux ? Les ventilos: ZÉRO bruit, rien, nada, quedal, nothing to hear !
C'est absolument bluffant. Aucun ralentissement, bref, pour ceux qui ont entendu dire que ce jeu ne tournerai jamais correctement sur iMac 22", laissez ça au placard, et foncez (surtout avec Crysis à 20&#8364; !).


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2010)

Petit up (le deuxième):

Même configuration.
Jeu concerné: STALKER (pour les connaisseurs, peut être l'un des tous meilleurs jeux ayant existés).

Il tourne de manière FLUIDE, (vraiment fluide, 0 ralentissement) avec Éclairage Dynamique complet, 1920*1080, détals maximum...
Une vraie tuerie ! 

À vous les X-16 et Sangsues !


----------



## Luis_maverick (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai des questions concernant bootcamp (et oui...nouveau sur MAC!)

Lorsque je lance Bootcamp, un message disant que je dois sauvegarder mon disque avant de le partitionner ou avant d'installer Windows apparaît. Est-ce que lors de l'installation de Windows on formatera mon disque dur et je perdrai toutes mes données stockées sur MAC OS?

La deuxième question concerne la taille de la partition Windows. Si par exemple j'accorde 5 GB à Windows, cela veut dire que l'espace total pour Windows (logiciel) et les jeux/softwares, etc sera de 5GB? Ou cela veut dire 5GB pour installer d'autres choses sans compter l'espace requis pour Windows?

La troisième et dernière question: peut-on installer Windows avec Bootcamp à partir d'un fichier ISO?


Merci  à tous pour votre aider!


----------



## Jellybass (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

1- Pas besoin de formater. Tes donnés seront intactes. Par contre, faire des sauvegardes, c'est obligatoire. 

2- Non, il faut prévoir de l'espace pour le système et les logiciels. 5GB, c'est pas assez. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un minimum, mais moins de 15GB ne me parait pas réaliste.

3- Non, à moins de le graver sur un disque.


----------



## Luis_maverick (30 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse Jellybass!

J'ai essayé de graver le fichier ISO sur un CD, mais lorsque je l'insère dans mon MAC un message comme disant "le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur".

Est-ce "normal"?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Luis_maverick a dit:


> Lorsque je lance Bootcamp, un message disant que je dois *sauvegarder* mon disque avant de le partitionner ou avant d'installer Windows apparaît. Est-ce que lors de l'installation de Windows on formatera mon disque dur et je perdrai toutes mes données stockées sur MAC OS?



Bonjour,

1 - Les sauvegardes, telles que Time Machine, Clef USB, DD Externes, sont capitales

2 - Bootcamp, à mon avis prenez au moins 32 Go, Windows aura plus de place (à cause de l'effet de fragmentation propre à Windows)

3 - le formatage fait dans la partition allouée ne touche pas celle de la partition MAC, donc vos données ne seront pas perdues, par contre je ne ferai rien avant d'avoir sauvegardé les > Documents > Images > Films 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h28 ----------




Luis_maverick a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse Jellybass!
> 
> J'ai essayé de graver le fichier ISO sur un CD, mais lorsque je l'insère dans mon MAC un message comme disant "le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur".
> 
> Est-ce "normal"?



Êtes vous dans la partition Bootcamp ? si OUI relancez la machine et faites ce qui suit >

Dès que votre Mac est relancé > lancer Bootcamp > un applet s'ouvre faites un clic sur Installer Windows > Mettez votre CD ... ISO et cela devrait fonctionner


----------



## Luis_maverick (30 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1 - Les sauvegardes, telles que Time Machine, Clef USB, DD Externes, sont capitales
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ces infos!

J'ai réussi à graver l'image ISO (je sais pas ce qui est arrivé avant...)

J'ai installé Windows à moitié....en effet, lorsqu'il me demande de redémarrer mon ordi pour compléter l'installation un message d'appuyer sur une touche s'affiche...et puis il me demande de recommencer tout le processus d'installation. Si je n'appuie pas sur un touche, on dirait que l'ordi fait plus rien.

Je n'arrive même pas à l'état où il faut mettre la clé d'activation...je comprends plus rien!


----------



## Jellybass (30 Décembre 2010)

Essaie de donner plus de détails. Quelle touche ? A quoi ressemble cet écran ?

As-tu mis Windows à jour ? As-tu installé les drivers Apple en insérant ton disque d'installation de Mac OS X sous Windows ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Décembre 2010)

C'est peut être idiot, mais penses-tu bien à appuyer sur ALT au démarrage du Mac? Pour booter sous Windows...
Ta version de Windows est-elle légale ou (nous appellerons le côté obscur "popcorn") est-elle popcorn?

PS: c'est pas dans ce sujet qu'il fallait poser la question...


----------



## littlenemo (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année !

2 questions pour vous, si vous acceptez cette mission en ce beau mois de janvier :

Ma config : MacBook Pro 2010 , 2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, Carte nvidia 9600MGT, Bootcamp en Windows 7 64 bits

- Un petit problème qui commence à m'agacer de résolution. 
Je joue beaucoup sous MAME et affectionne les basses résolutions pour un bon rendu.
Le 640x480 n'étant pas proposé sous windows 7, j'ai rajouté cette réso dans la panneau de config nvidia (résolution qui s'affiche pourtant correctement lors du test et lorsque je branche mon mac en VGA sur un vieux moniteur CRT) dans les résos supplémentaires.
Hors je n'arrive toujours pas à activer cette réso sous 7 lorsque mon MBP est "libre" (pas branché à un moniteur), elle ne s'affiche ni dans "changer la résolution", ni dans le panneau de config nvidia (pourtant bien présente dans les résolutions supplémentaires quand je vais dans le tableau)
Any help ?

- Voila un moment que je n'ai pas mis mon pilote video à jour. 
Je vais traditionnellement le chercher sur laptopvideo2go.com, je fonctionne sous un vieux driver de la serie des 25x, puis je installer le plus récent de la série des 26x ou devrais je rester dans les 19x pour plus de stabilité ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses en espérant avoir été clair


----------



## lefoudupuit (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
je pense installer W7 sur mon iMac 21" en hd 4760 256Mo et je voudrais savoir si Crysis est jouable (je ne suis pas super exigent sur le montre qu'il faut pour le faire jouer détails à fond) sur cette machine
je l'ai acheté en promo sur steam (genre 5 la totale) juste pour fragger de temps en temps avec un jeux super beau (j'ai l'habitude de fps basés sur quake3 et sous linux)

je compte aussi installer colin mc rae dirt, section 8 (2 sur steam) et Assassin's creed (oui le 1 je suis à la bourre je sais)

je voudrais savoir combien de Go il faudrait que je laisse à W7 (j'ai 1To au total et actuellement juste 100Go de libres mais je stocke tout sur ce disque pour l'instant, je vais acheter un disque dur externe pour le stockage ça devrait me libérer environ 350 Go supplémentaires)

merci


----------



## Macuserman (20 Janvier 2011)

Si tu lis quelques posts de la page précédente, tu auras ta réponse.


----------



## Jellybass (20 Janvier 2011)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je pense installer W7 sur mon iMac 21" en hd 4760 256Mo et je voudrais savoir si Crysis est jouable (je ne suis pas super exigent sur le montre qu'il faut pour le faire jouer détails à fond) sur cette machine



Crysis sera certainement jouable sur cet iMac. Il était jouable sur les précédents iMac équipés de ATI HD2600 et il est jouable en résolution native et détails moyens sur mon MacBook Pro 13" et sa Gefore 320M.


----------



## lefoudupuit (20 Janvier 2011)

merci pour la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

macdeck a dit:


> attention quand même, la carte vidéo du mac mini ne fera pas des merveilles par rapport à la X1600 des iMac & MacBook Pro



Les 9400m et G320M sont plus puisant que les ati x1600.

Abe.


----------



## Pax (23 Janvier 2011)

Le coup de l'image ISO elle est pas mal... ça sent le P2P à plein nez.
Après, certaines sont fonctionnelles, suffit de bien chercher...


----------



## nemekas (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possede un imac core 2 duo 2,8 ghz, 2 gig de ram et un ati hd2600 pro 256.

Je voudrai savoir si il est possible avec cette configuration de faire tourner sous bootcamp avec windows 7 des jeux comme :

- company of heroes ( et toutes ses suites et mods )
- stalker ( et toutes ses suites et mods )
- cod modern warfare 2 
- world in conflict ( et sa suite )

Le tout en de bonnes conditions de résolution ( vers les 1280 environs ) et de bonnes conditions de jeux, histoire que je n'ai vraiment pas trop l'impression désagreable de jouer en mode "moche"

Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2011)

Là le meilleur moyen c'est de regarder les configurations minimales et recommandées écrites sur la boite des jeux.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2011)

En sachant que la config. minimale est, en général, largement sous dimensionnée : il vaut mieux se baser sur la config. recommandée (qui n'est pas tjrs suffisante non plus    )


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2011)

La config minimale permet de jouer, la config recommandée offre le confort, oui.


----------



## Ziell (26 Février 2011)

À mon avis :

- Company of Heroes : *oui.*
- S.T.A.L.K.E.R : *oui (en medium).*
- CoD Modern Warfare 2 : *non (ou alors tout en low et résolution bof bof).*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> La config minimale permet de jouer, la config recommandée offre le confort, oui.



Avec GTA IV , même la config recommandée ne permet pas de jouer dans des conditions optimales .


----------



## Jellybass (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Avec GTA IV , même la config recommandée ne permet pas de jouer dans des conditions optimales .



Bien dit.


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2011)

Oui mais bon, c'est GTA 4 quoi ^^


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Par ailleurs , c'est encore pire avec GTA eflc , qui est encore plus lent que le 4


----------



## nemekas (26 Février 2011)

Merci pour les réponses !! 

J'ai regardé les configurations minimales et recommandés, mais je suis coincé au niveau des configs, car j'ai laissé tomber le hardware pc vers 2005-2006, donc oui, je pense qu'au niveau du processeur, ça doit passer.

Mais pour ce qui est de la carte graphique, là, je sèche, je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut et à quoi elle correspond.

Par exemple, à titre d'idée, vis à vis d'une nvidia 8800 gt que vaut-elle ? 
ps : c'est une ati hd 2600 pro 256.

Je sais, c'est peut-être comme comparer une péniche sur la Loire et un croiseur de haute mer, mais ça donne déjà une idée de la chose


----------



## nemekas (27 Février 2011)

:rateau:

Petit edit à 2 h du matin .

Bon, j'ai installé et testé certains jeux et  :

- stalker ---> fonctionne tout en low et bouh que c'est moche

- world in conflict ---> me dit carte trop faible :mouais:

- cod modern warfare 2 ---> ça passe, mais faut baisser pas mal de trucs

- company of heroes ---> ça passe, mais faut pas être gourmand

- oblivion ---> comme company of heroes

Mon frère, qui possède le même mac a testé ( vive msn sur ipad au passage  :love: )

- battlefield 2 ---> ça passe nickel et à fond

- half life 2 ---> pas trop mal sur win, mais passe mieux sous steam mac

- age of empire 3 ---> lag sous win, mais passe nickel et à fond sous la version mac 

- vietcong 1 ---> passe sans problème

- rise of nations ---> version pc  pas de problèmes

- crysis ---> tu tire, tu roule ta clope, tu la fume, tu t'en roule une autre pour après, ton ennemi est mort  ( c'est lent, et en low )

- dead space 1 ---> comme crysis

Bon il as pas tout installé et testé ce soir, mais nous avons tout lancé ce soir... 


Bon ben, vais me mettre battlefield 2 et fragger comme un sourd avec, si punkbuster ne me vire pas ( ça c'est pas dit ... )


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2011)

Merci pour l'info!


----------



## nemekas (28 Février 2011)

Hum, on dirais que punkbuster n'est pas trop notre pote sur battlefield 2 on mac via bootcamp, entre le ping de fou ( suis monté à 288 sur une partie !! :rateau: ) et les déconnection quasi intempestives , je pense que s'il n'y a pas de solutions viables, je vais me rabattre sur les bots... pas top 


Sinon continuons les essais !!

Toujours sur le même mac et avec seven ( j'ai oublié de le dire ) :

- combat flight simulator 3 ---> fonctionne très bien, mais le joystick microsoft lui as plus de mal ...

- Battlefield bad company 2 ---> ne se lance même pas ( en même temps sur un imac alu )

- doom 3 ( pc ) ---> tout à fond, mais des parasites dans le son ( ? )

- return to castle wolfenstein ---> le vieux se joue à fond, le neuf lag durement 

- bioshock 1 ---> se joue, mais en very low

- il2  sturmovik ( et tout ses add-ons ) ---> passe à fond, mais toujours un bug avec le joystick

- farcry 1 ---> passe en hight / medium selon les environnements

- farcry 2 ---> passe en medium

- fallout 3 ---> passe en low

Pour info, je teste tout de suite après l'installation ( et sans les mises à jour ) en very hight, soit, la résolution maxi de mon écran et toutes les options à fond.

Puis, je descend en résolution et en options jusqu'à une jouabilité satisfaisante.

voilà


----------



## novemberechooscar (8 Mars 2011)

Hello à tous,quelqu'un a t- il déjà essayé de jouer à des jeux assez gourmants Flight simulator X, SH5, Crysis sur Mac book pro? j'en ai commandé un mais en attente d'acheter windows 7 je voulais savoir si ça marchait bien.


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Mars 2011)

Star Wars le Pouvoir de la force tourne. 
C'est autre chose que Crysis qui demande un Athlon X2 ou un pentium D, et une X1800XT ou une Geforce 7800GT en recommandé contre Core 2 Duo et 9800GT ou HD 4870 pour le jeux Star Wars en recommandé.

PS: Surtout que tu prends le 15" avec la Radeon HD 6750 ^^


----------



## eFraid (9 Mars 2011)

Hello. Moi je viens de prendre sur Stem (PC) DoW II : Retribution. Gros jeu de stratégie temps réel. Ça tourne comme une horloge sur un 27 et c'est méga-fun pour tous ceux qui aiment le STR. Je vous le conseille !

http://store.steampowered.com/app/56400/?snr=1_4_4__13


----------



## Jyboo (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, heureux possesseur d'un MBP 17" 2,66Ghz, j'ai toujours réussi à faire tourner mes jeux ( plus ou moins bien ) sur Xp pro sp3, que ce soit :
Fallout 3 & new vegas -> médium
Crysis & Crysis Warhead-> low ( mais quand même pas mal )
COD 4,5,6, et 7-> médium (solo ou multi)
GTA4-> médium
Farcry 1 & 2-> high
Assassin's creed 1 & 2 -> high
Battlefield bad compagny 2-> médium
Dead space-> médium
Stalker-> high

Sinon il y a tjrs: Spyro, Bloody roar 2, Sonic, Donkey kong country, Goldeneye, 1080 snowboarding, Crash team racing, MGS ... (normal qu'ils tournent nickel vue que le plus lourd tournait sur psx )

A part ça, j'ai formaté 5 fois mon MBP ( généralement a cause de Windaube ) et je n'ai jms eu aucun soucis d'installation bootcamp.

Carpe diem
Jyboo


----------



## novemberechooscar (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous, voilà je voulais savoir à combien de Frame per second jouez vous avec votre ordi car je viens d'installer crysis et en mettant tout à très élevé j'ai 10 fps ça parait très peu pourtant c'est bien jouable


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Mars 2011)

Jouable pour moi c'est au dessus de 30FPS. A 40FPS je suis content. Tous mes jeux sont donc réglés pour tourner entre 30/40 s'ils ne sont pas par défaut.


----------



## novemberechooscar (29 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Jouable pour moi c'est au dessus de 30FPS. A 40FPS je suis content. Tous mes jeux sont donc réglés pour tourner entre 30/40 s'ils ne sont pas par défaut.


 c'est bien ce qui me semble les données de fps sont sous fraps du coup je sais pas si ya une erreur ou pas car à lire plusieurs forums à 10 ça devrai être injouable bizarre


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Mars 2011)

j'ai fais tourner les Sims 3 en Full HD sur un Mac Mini (Maso powa! ^^) et bah a 9FPS tu vois les saccades, quasi injouable. Faut 15Fps pour commencer a pouvoir jouer normalement. Et c'est les Sims. Un FPS c'est 30 minimum.


----------



## Toumak (29 Mars 2011)

Hello à tous !
Un petit mot pour vous faire part de l'expérience générée par mon nouveau Mac Pro (voir ma signature pour la config complète) :
Les principaux jeux auxquels je joue :
Bad Company 2
Company of Heroes
GTA 4

Avant d'avoir ce MacPro, j'en avais un autre, le 4*3GHz de 2007.
Et bien même avec une machine pareille, la 5870 était bridée par les CPU !

Depuis, avec le nouveau, j'ai bien plus d'IPS dans tous les jeux mentionnés ci-dessus.
Même GTA 4 tourne maintenant à fond (enfin quasiment), il est donc vachement demandant en ressource CPU !
Je joue en 2560*1440, avec tous les détails à fond (au moins pour les jeux mentionnés ci-dessus).

Sinon c'est réel bonheur.
Et Bad Company 2 :love: j'adore !
Que l'attente va être longue jusque BF3 !


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Mars 2011)

Heureusement que sur un Mac Pro 2010 tu joues a fond.


----------



## Jellybass (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Crysis 2 sur mon iMac 2009 Core 2 Duo 2,93Ghz, ATI 4850. Je joue en résolution 1680x1050 avec les détails sur 'high' (c'est à dire le réglage le plus bas).

Je n'ai pas le nombre de fps (pas l'impression de pouvoir accéder à la console) mais c'est tout à fait fluide et vraiment très, très beau ! 

Seul problème, maintenant réglé, c'est que les résolutions proposées ne correspondaient pas au format de l'écran, à l'exception de la résolution native, un peu élevée pour Crysis. Il a fallu accéder au registre pour changer cela et pouvoir jouer en 1680x1050.


----------



## novemberechooscar (2 Avril 2011)

Hello perso je viens d'installer IL2 cliff of dover sur mon mac book pro bah comme dirai coffe c'est de la M..... c'est moche pleins de bugs, des sons pourris et ça ram malgré une config récente on peut même pas le faire tourner à fond attendez qu'il soit à 15 euros avant de l'acheter et qu'il y ai pleins de patchs correctifs je l'ai payé 70 euros (version collector, ou même le livret collector manque des pages ) 5 ans d'attente pour un truc pareil bref prenez IL2 1946 si vous voulez une simulation WW2.


----------



## benjiben74 (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Macbook pro ie5 2.3 Ghz 4 Go Ram et Intel HD 3000 (early 2011). J'ai installé la dernière version de bootcamp 3.2 et windows seven 64 bits. La carte est sensée avoir 384 Mo de VRAM or windows n'en détecte que 64 Mo. Ce qui a je pense une influence sur la fluidité des jeux et qui en tout cas m'empêche de mettre les graphismes ne serait ce qu'au medium sur pes 2011 par exemple (Qui me dit vous avez besoin de 128 de VRAM minimum pour cocher cette option.) Je pense avoir installé tout les drivers nécessaire. Est ce que quelqu'un voit une solution?

Merci.


----------



## sclicer (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjours je compte m'acheter le dernier Imac 27" avec la 6790M à 1go pour remplacer mon vieillissant imac de 4ans.

Je voudrais savoir si des forumeurs pouvaient m'estimer si ces jeux passeront sans trop de problème ( au moins médium) dans la résolution native ou dans un substitut plein écran ( et si oui lequel)

Empire total war
napoléon total war
Shogun total war 2
Anno 1404
Tropico 3

Je ne change de machine ( rajout de 900 avec la future vente)  que dans l'optique de faire tourner ces jeux qui me sont impossible aujourd'hui. Car dans les autres domaines mon imac actuel me suffit.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (1 Juillet 2011)

Les éditeurs n'indiquent pas les configs requises pour ces jeux??


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Juillet 2011)

Si. Ils indiquent.


----------



## sclicer (3 Juillet 2011)

Le problème c'est que l'on est sur une configuration PC portable à l'intérieur des imacs concernant la carte graphique.
Or trouvé des test d'une 6970M en Full HD ou en résolution native du 27" c'est vraiment ardue .
D'où ma question.


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Juillet 2011)

Pour l'iMac voila les benchs d'AnandTech. On peut voir que certains jeux comme Portal 2 ont été testés en résolution native. Ils ont aussi comparé a des PC, une fois sous Windows, en utilisant Metro 2033. Et donc selon la résolution, soit la 6970M surpasse la Gefoce 460 1Go, soit elle se situe entre les Geforce 460 768Mo et Geforce 460 1Go.


----------



## sclicer (4 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ton lien très complet, je ne l'avais pas trouvé.
La bécane offre pas mal de possibilité quand même.
par contre une question, sous bootcamp avec seven, si on choisi une résolution moins élevé que la native, elle s'affichera en plein écran ou  au centre avec des bordures noires autour ?

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Jellybass (4 Juillet 2011)

Plein écran par défaut. Pour les bordures noires, il y a peut-être un moyen...


----------



## sclicer (4 Juillet 2011)

Ok merci je vais essayer de trouver une solution, au pire en plein écran suffit de pas jouer collé à l'écran.


----------



## sclicer (5 Juillet 2011)

Bon je vais passer commande ce soir, mais dans l'optique de jouer avec les jeux suscités, passer à une 6970M à 2go est-il vraiment interessant ou l'impact est minime pour 88 euro (reduc) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jellybass (5 Juillet 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Bon je vais passer commande ce soir, mais dans l'optique de jouer avec les jeux suscités, passer à une 6970M à 2go est-il vraiment interessant ou l'impact est minime pour 88 euro (reduc) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Ça doit pouvoir servir, par exemple avec des jeux comme GTA IV. Je te suggèrerais de prendre 2Go, mais je sais que certains ne seront pas d'accord.


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Juillet 2011)

Bah en fait actuellement, le jeux le plus exigeant exige 768Mo de mémoire vidéo je crois et il n'est pas encore sortit. Donc après on peut se demander si le 2560x1440 ne puisse pas nécessiter les 2Go, mais oui y  a beaucoup de sceptiques.


----------



## Jellybass (5 Juillet 2011)

Sans vouloir insister, GTA IV peut utiliser sans aucun problème plus de 768 Mo de mémoire graphique si on pousse un peu les options. Je serais curieux de voir combien Crysis 2 peut utiliser avec la nouvelle mise à jour DX11 et le mode 'ultra', par exemple.


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Juillet 2011)

Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne peuvent pas, je parle de l'exigeance ^^


----------



## sclicer (5 Juillet 2011)

Ouais c'est ce que je me disais, même dans cette résolution mes jeux ne tireront pas plus de 1go, seul la puissance de la carte aura de l'incidence
Le 2go parait négligeable alors
De toute façon je commande ce soir, je test le tout fin de semaine et si ça bloque je renvoie et upgraderait,mais je doute finalement que ça change grand chose.


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Juillet 2011)

Bah 1Go en Full HD ça suffit. 2Go c'est si tu peux te permettre le surplus, car ça te donne de la marge pour les hautes résolutions.


----------



## MacDavid (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour/soir à tous,

Je vais acheter un iMac 27" et la question de la config se pose. Est-ce que le modèle de base suffit à faire tourner des jeux PC (plutôt orientés simulation sportive, wargames, RPG) ou pas?
http://store.apple.com/ca/configure/MC813LL/A?mco=MjIwNTQ2Njc

Par ailleurs, en dual boot, vous conseillez quoi: Windows XP? Windows 7? 

Merci à tous!


----------



## sagedavid (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Bootcamp et Win 7 sur mon mac pro et je rencontre un problème : quand je démarre Shift 2 Unleashed, le clavier n'est plus reconnu... en conclusion de quoi je suis dans l'incapacité de me connecter au serveur d'EA pour jouer en réseau...

J'ai essayé le "mode fenêtré" et tenté les Copier / coller, idem en reconfigurant les touches de ma souris qui, elle, est reconnue... rien n'y fait !

Ma galère actuelle : j'ai installé Parallels 6 en démo, au moins pour procéder à l'enregistrement, mais au démarrage de ma partition Win 7 il s'interrompt en prétextant d'un espace disque insuffisant (alors qu'il y a de quoi faire...) Enfin bon, ce sera l'objet d'un post dans le topic dédié 

Merci


----------



## patabule (18 Juillet 2011)

ouaih, bé moi, j'ai le ciel qui commence à me redémanger et j'aimerai bien me remettre à la sim pour le training.

Bon, mon pc d'époque est raide mort, mon macboook blanc est terrible pour ce que j'en fais mais je ne m'essaierai pas à charger FS...

je compte me taper un Imac dernière mouture pour mes besoins photos entre autre (sans doute un I5 pour le moment vu mon budget.)

Quelqu'un a des retours sur FSX ou xplane sur l'Imac  (qui doit être renouvelé si j'ai bien lu...)

sinon, vous connaissez un endroit ou on cause de sim sous mac ? Ce serait bien d'avoir un espace commun pour échanger...


----------



## thorsga (25 Juillet 2011)

karam60000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens d installer win 7 64 bits sous snow leopard.(macbook) ts les drivers fournis avec dvd snow leopard fonctionnent avec win7 sauf ceux de la carte graphique(intel gma x3100 965 familly chipset) pour lequels win 7 me donne une erreur mais j continue l instalation des drivers sans probleme.quand j ai installer pes10 win 7 ne reconnait que 64 mega de VRAM alors que sous windows XP je jouais avec 128 mega de VRAM.je pense que le probleme est lié aux drivers.(j ai trouvé de nouveau drivers sur touslesdrivers.com mais ca marche pas)est ce que quelqu un a une solution pour cela?


 
Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, sauf que ma "carte" graphique est une Intel HD Graphics 3000.

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment montrer à Windows 7 que mon GPU ne possède pas que 64 MB de VRAM et qu'il peut monter bien plus haut ? 

Je précise que j'ai installé la dernière version du pilote Intel téléchargé sur leur site internet.

Merci !


----------



## elendryl (27 Juillet 2011)

quelqu'un pourrait me dire si j'ai les derniers drivers sous bootcamp avec la 6750M sur iMac 2011
j'ai 8.812.0.0 dans les propriétés syst de ma CG 

mais j'ai fait pas mal de manip et j'ai supprimé les pilotes auto via lutilitaire bootcamp 
j'ai reussi  à remettre les 8.812.0.0 mais je sais pas si c est les bons 

merci d avance


----------



## iAlexy (27 Juillet 2011)

Moi je jouai en virtualisation avant. Mais pour avoir un meilleure rendement et pouvoir jouer a des jeu plus poussé (Black ops, Crysis 2) j'ai mis Se7en en dual boot. ET la 5670 me suffit largement pour jouer. Je met pas tous les jeu en Full mais sa me suffit


----------



## eFraid (28 Juillet 2011)

*Petit problème entre Lion, Reprise et Steam.
*
Comme beaucoup ici, je joue sur bootcamp avec des jeux Steam. Avant, j&#8217;avais laissé active la fonction de Lion qui,permet de retrouver vos logiciels en l&#8217;état après redémarrage.  

Steam n&#8217;aime pas du tout ! 

Je joue sur bootcamp et remporte des victoires comptabilisées sur Steam. Mais lorsque je redémarre su Mac OS X, si Steam était lancé, la fonction reprise annulait tout bonnement les succès remportés en jouant sur Windows.

Si vous voulez garder Reprise, veillez bien à quitter Steam (Mac) avant de passer sur Bootcamp.


----------



## mikl000 (7 Août 2011)

salut à tous,

juste pour partage mon expérience, des jeux comme the witcher, fable III, et même crysis tourne sur mon macbook pro 15 2.2ghz de 2011 (A ce prix la heureusement)
évidemment pas en hight en 1680x1050 mais, En 1280 en hight oui, sauf peut être crysis pas tous en hight.

Au niveau de ma configuration, j'ai la version 2,2ghz avec 4gb de ram et un ssd.


bien à vous.


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Août 2011)

mikl000 a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> juste pour partage mon expérience, des jeux comme the witcher, fable III, et même crysis tourne sur mon macbook pro 15 2.2ghz de 2011 (A ce prix la heureusement)
> évidemment pas en hight en 1680x1050 mais, En 1280 en hight oui, sauf peut être crysis pas tous en hight.
> ...



Je te donne le lien extrait du support de Microsoft permettant d'optimiser Windows 7 pour de meilleures performances :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance


----------



## Yoshii (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour éviter de créer un topic uniquement pour ma question, je la pose ici en espérant qu'elle se trouvera au bon endroit.

Je compte faire l'acquisation d'un Macbook Pro 15" 2,2 GhZ dès le début du mois de Septembre. Je ferai également l'installation de Windows 7 via Bootcamp.

Ma question est la suivante : Deus Ex : Human Révoution est sorti aujourd'hui, un jeux auquel je suis fort intéressé !

Je voulais savoir si le jeux tournerai sur mon futur Macbook Pro sachant que les ressources demandé pour le jeux sont les suivantes :

*Config minimum :* Système d'exploitation XP, Vista, 7 avec Direct X 9.0c; Processeur dual core 2 Ghz minimum; 1 Go de RAM sous XP ou 2 Go sous Vista et 7; carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series ou ATI Radeon HD 2000 series ou mieux; 8,5 Go d'espace libre
*Config conseillée :* Windows 7; Processeur AMD Phenom II X4 ou Intel Core 2 Quad Core ou meilleur; 2 Go de Mémoire RAM; Carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 5850; 8.5 Go d'espace libre


Est-ce qu'il passera ? Et si oui, possibilité selon vous de le pousser à fond ?

J'ai posé ma question sur le forum de Jeuxvideo.com, mais je n'ai jamais été aussi mal accueilli sur un forum...

Donc je m'en retourne à vous.

Bonne journée, merci à vous !


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Août 2011)

Va faire un tour sur le 15-18 de JeuxVideo.com et tu comprendras   C'est là bas que fut publié les photos des sujets du bac entre autre bétises.

C'est un forum de kevins essentiellement. Dommage mais bon.

Ensuite qui dit MacBook Pro Core i7 2.2 dit Radeon HD 6750M. 
Donc bonne nouvelle, ton Core i7 est LARGEMENT meilleur qu'un Phenom II X4 ou un Core 2 Quad.
Tu as 4Go de Ram. 
Et ta Radeon HD 6750M est bien au dessus des Geforce 8000 ou Radeon HD 2000.

Le jeux tourneras donc parfaitement.
Tourneras-t-il a fond? Non évidemment, une 6750 M (comme Mobile) ne peut égaler une 5850 d'ordinateur de bureau qui est aussi grosse que ton ordi (ou en tout cas aussi longue qu'il est large et bien plus épaisse).


----------



## Yoshii (26 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Va faire un tour sur le 15-18 de JeuxVideo.com et tu comprendras  C'est là bas que fut publié les photos des sujets du bac entre autre bétises.
> 
> C'est un forum de kevins essentiellement. Dommage mais bon.
> 
> ...


 
Ah voilà tout à fait le genre de réponse que j'attendais !!! Merci beaucoup !

Ca fais plaisir de voir que tout le monde ne sont pas encore comme eux... Une réponse digne de ce nom, construitive et explicative !

Sur le forum de JV.com ils m'ont répondu d'acheter une XBOX 360... Super quoi comme réponse .

Bref merci encore une fois DarkMoineau !


----------



## megaman_de_ngf (26 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai peur que ma question soit un-peut hors sujet, mais je vois pas l'intérêt de faire un topique dédier pour si peux. si ça dérange je m'y résoudrais bien sur.

voila le problème, je n'utilise pas bootcamp mais VMware fusion, sur un macbook pro flambant neuf, pour faire tourner un windows xp pro, + médiéval total war 2 et extentions. 

le jeux s'installe sans problème, mais une fois qu'on veut le lancer, les images et les vidéos ( à l'exeption de l'icône de la souris du jeux) refuse d'apparaitre. de temps en temps des cadres de différente couleur monochrome apparaisse, ont entend tout les sons du jeux ( cinématique puis écran principal) et c'est tout. 

ont m'a dit que ça pouvait venir de direct X qui était trop en avance, j'ai chargé la version précédente, en vain. que me conseillez-vous de faire? sachant que j'ai installer également command and conquer 3 qui lui marche impeccablement... 

merci d'avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Août 2011)

Déjà les machines virtuelles et les jeux c'est pas le top. 

Ensuite, ils datent de quand les deux jeux?


----------



## megaman_de_ngf (27 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau: merci de ta réponse. pour ta question medieval total war 2 est sorti en 2006 et les extentions en 2007.  je sais mais je n'ai pas de windows seven sous la main donc adieu boot camp ( j'ai la dernière version de celui-ci que a priori ne passe rien d'autre).


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Août 2011)

Peur que ce soit trop récent pour VMware Fusion. Essaye avec PlayOnMac ou Crossover.


----------



## megaman_de_ngf (27 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau: merci, je vais essayer tes solutionner. encore une petite question: est ce que boot camp avec windows seven marcherait? 

merci d'avance!


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Août 2011)

BootCamp avec Seven est l'idéal pour jouer a un jeux Windows. Mais j'avoue n'avoir pas encore cédé a BootCamp


----------



## Deleted member 644012 (29 Août 2011)

Yoshii a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour éviter de créer un topic uniquement pour ma question, je la pose ici en espérant qu'elle se trouvera au bon endroit.
> 
> ...




Il apparaît que la 6750m n'est pas mauvaise. Je joue à Deus Ex sur mon PC avec une GTX 285 en ce moment et j'avoue qu'en 1680x1050 avec quasiment tout à fond, certains passages  provoquent des ralentissements visibles. Bon j'ai lu des commentaires faisant état de quelques problèmes de "finition". Ca finira par être corrigé j'imagine


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Août 2011)

La GTX285 est vieille (2009) et basée sur la 8800 (2007). Je ne suis pas étonné que la 6750M (2011) fasse mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 644012 (29 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> La GTX285 est vieille (2009) et basée sur la 8800 (2007). Je ne suis pas étonné que la 6750M (2011) fasse mieux.




Heuuu là je parle bien de la GTX 285 de bureau, pas la mobile, qui est toujours plus performante qu'une 6750m, même si déjà âgée. 

J'ai lu plusieurs posts de types qui y jouent avec un Macbook Pro et la 6750m donc, et qui disent que c'est lent en 1680x1050, même avec beaucoup de détails en moins. C'est peut être les pilotes mais il paraît que c'est une plaie à mettre à jour avec Bootcamp.

Perso, j'ai quelques lags à certains moments (ennemis qui font péter trop de choses par exemple) sauf que c'est en 1680x1050, tout est à fond et l'anti aliasing est activé.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Août 2011)

Bah tant mieux pour toi mais la 6750M a en tout cas un avantage logiciel (Direct X 11, tout ça).


----------



## Deleted member 644012 (29 Août 2011)

L'avantage logiciel c'est du vent, combien de jeux peuvent se targuer de proposer du direct X 11? Et combien seront réellement jouables de manière fluide sur une 6750m? Peu à mon avis voir aucun.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Août 2011)

Oh mais si ce sera fluide. 

On peut jouer de façon fluide sur une 6750M Largement. 38FPS sur Crysis 2 en High.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-6750M.43958.0.html


----------



## Deleted member 644012 (31 Août 2011)

En faisant une petite concession alors (résolution de 1366x768).

Bon en même temps Crysis 2, pour l'avoir fini bahh...bien mais sans plus. Impression de vide un peu (histoire bateau en même temps). Il me tarde surtout Mass Effect 3 et Skyrim pour voir si Bethesda va nous faire quelque chose de moins grand public qu'Oblivion


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Août 2011)

Oui mais Crysis 2 calcule en permanence les effets destinés a la Mer, même lorsqu'elle n'est pas là. Donc il est très exigeant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

J'aimerai savoir pourquoi quand on regarde la configuration requise pour jouer à un jeu, ils disent qu'il faut environ 10 GO (ça dépend des jeux) d'espace libre sur le disque pour pouvoir y jouer. Après c'est peut être la taille du jeu si on le télécharge mais moi je vais jouer sur disque donc je sais pas si c'est valable pour moi.
Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Septembre 2011)

Faut installer le jeu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci =)


----------



## heinzenberg (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
JE pense qu'a part le futur diablo qu'il y'aura sur mac et starcraft 2 , Il n'ya finalement pas grand chose. Et pourtant je ne suis pas un fan de blizzard


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2011)

Salut,
je voudrais jouer à Bad Company 2 ou Just Cause 2 sur une Nvidia GeForce 9400M, avec 4 Go de RAM et un processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2,26 GHz.
Est ce possible ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2011)

Comme pour un  PC: Possible mais galère.


----------



## Axaba (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un superbe iMac 21,5" avec Core i7 et Mac OS X Lion pré-installé. J'y ai installé Windows 7 Intégrale 64 bit via Boot Camp pour jouer aux Sims (1, 2 et 3).

Seulement voilà, quand je lance les Sims 2, la résolution d'écran maximale proposée dans les options du jeu est limitée à 1400x1050 px, alors que ce jeu peut aller jusqu'à 1600x1200. C'est d'ailleurs avec cette résolution que je tournais sur mon précédent iMac (21,5" également).

Windows 7 est à jour, Lion également, les utilitaires Boot Camp sont installés, la carte graphique (AMD Radeon HD 6770M) est reconnue dans les périphériques.
J'ai réinstallé le jeu, rien n'y a fait. J'ai même utilisé une méthode proposée sur le net qui consiste à modifier le fichier "graphicsrules" dans les dossiers du jeu (et dans lequel il est bien écrit que la résolution maximale est 1600x1200), c'est pareil. D'ailleurs, même si ça avait marché, j'aurais trouvé étrange de devoir passer par cette méthode pour avoir une résolution correcte.

Je suis assez fâchée d'avoir un ordi de compétition et de me contenter d'une résolution moins bonne qu'avant et affichée en vilain 4:3. D'autant que par ailleurs, toutes les options d'affichage du jeu sont au maximum et il tourne sans le moindre ralentissement (c'est la moindre des choses pour un jeu qui n'est plus tout jeune). C'est seulement cette maudite résolution qui fait défaut.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Est-ce que le problème vient du jeu, de Boot Camp, de Windows 7 ? Faut-il attendre une mise à jour ?

Pour info, auparavant j'avais installé Parallels Desktop 7 qui à fait tourner Windows 7 merveilleusement bien mais qui n'a pas voulu entendre parler de mes Sims 2 (résolution 800x600 au milieu de l'écran, paramètres d'affichage au plus bas et gros bug au niveau des couleurs). Je suis donc retournée à la méthode Boot Camp.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Septembre 2011)

Axaba a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un superbe iMac 21,5" avec Core i7 et Mac OS X Lion pré-installé. J'y ai installé Windows 7 Intégrale 64 bit via Boot Camp pour jouer aux Sims (1, 2 et 3).
> 
> ...



Je te renvoie sur une news de MacG : 

Maj Apple : Boot Camp 3.3 et iMac Graphic FW 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/213422/maj-apple-boot-camp-3.3-et-imac-graphic-fw




Axaba a dit:


> Pour info, auparavant j'avais installé Parallels Desktop 7 qui à fait tourner Windows 7 merveilleusement bien mais qui n'a pas voulu entendre parler de mes Sims 2 (résolution 800x600 au milieu de l'écran, paramètres d'affichage au plus bas et gros bug au niveau des couleurs). Je suis donc retournée à la méthode Boot Camp. Merci d'avance pour votre aide.



Tu sais, il faut prendre le temps de faire des réglages avec Parallels 7, car pas défaut il n'y aura qu'un CPU en fonction, la 3 D ne sera pas activée, la synchronisation verticale non plus.

Il n'y a aucun souci pour faire tourner tes SIMS avec Parallels 7.

Je te renvoie sur le sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? où tu trouveras des tests avec des jeux pour Parallels 6. Comme Parallels 7 est encore plus performant :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-20.html#post9632822

Tu peux également avec Parallels 7 utiliser Boot Camp.
*Tu peux configurer Parallels Desktop pour exécuter Windows à partir de la partition Boot Camp.*


----------



## Axaba (12 Septembre 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te renvoie sur une news de MacG :
> 
> Maj Apple : Boot Camp 3.3 et iMac Graphic FW
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/213422/maj-apple-boot-camp-3.3-et-imac-graphic-fw


Je ne peux pas installer la mise à jour iMac Graphic FW, un message d'erreur me dit "ce logiciel n'est pas pris en charge pas votre système".

Sinon, pour Parallels, j'ai changé quelques réglages d'optimisation, mais j'ai pu en oublier. Je vais tenter de monter Boot Camp dessus.
Cela dit, ça n'empêche qu'il est anormal que je ne puisse pas jouer aux Sims 2 de manière optimale avec Boot Camp.


----------



## Axaba (13 Septembre 2011)

Bon, j'ai lancé Boot Camp via Parallels et c'est pire. Windows est super lent et les Sims 2 se lance péniblement toujours en 800x600 avec une résolution de couleurs affreuse (le quartier est rose et gris). Pourtant, la 3D et la synchronisation verticale sont activées par défaut, j'ai utilisé les 4 processeurs, monté la RAM à 1,5 Go (le maximum recommandé par Parallels) et la mémoire vidéo à 512 Mo.
Je ne m'attarde pas plus sur Parallels car ce n'est pas le topic approprié, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je ne peux pas avoir la résolution maximale sur mon jeu.

EDIT : Fâchée. J'ai viré la partition Boot Camp et je vais essayer de faire fonctionner le jeu sur Parallels.


----------



## edd72 (13 Septembre 2011)

Il te faut les drivers graphiques... Que ce soit via "bootcamp pour Windows" pour BootCamp et/ou parallels tools sous Windows pour Parallels...

C'est la même chose sur un PC, si tu installes Windows sans les drivers de la carte graphique...


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Septembre 2011)

Axaba a dit:


> Bon, j'ai lancé Boot Camp via Parallels et c'est pire. Windows est super lent et les Sims 2 se lance péniblement toujours en 800x600 avec une résolution de couleurs affreuse (le quartier est rose et gris). Pourtant, la 3D et la synchronisation verticale sont activées par défaut, j'ai utilisé les 4 processeurs, monté la RAM à 1,5 Go (le maximum recommandé par Parallels) et la mémoire vidéo à 512 Mo.
> Je ne m'attarde pas plus sur Parallels car ce n'est pas le topic approprié, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je ne peux pas avoir la résolution maximale sur mon jeu.
> 
> EDIT : Fâchée. J'ai viré la partition Boot Camp et je vais essayer de faire fonctionner le jeu sur Parallels.



Le mieux à faire pour toi de façon à ce que Windows 7 travaille au mieux serait, comme tu n'as que 4 GO de RAM sur ta machine :
1- de quitter toutes appli Mac avant de lancer Windows.
2- tu peux également optimiser Windows 7. Voilà les conseils de Microsoft pour le faire :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance

3- Je te conseille de désactiver complètement Windows Updtate et d'aller chercher les maj manuellement et de faire la même chose pour les autres logiciels que tu as installés sur Windows. Si tu laisses les maj automatiques activées, chaque fois que tu démarres Windows 7, toutes les mises à jours se mettent en route par le web même s'il n'y en pas. Tout ceci mobilise de la RAM et du processeur alors que tu peux mettre à jour manuellement tout. Et que tu veux jouer.

4- Je te conseille également d'activer ton firewall sur Windows 7, de désactiver l'assistance à distance.


----------



## Axaba (13 Septembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Il te faut les drivers graphiques... Que ce soit via "bootcamp pour Windows" pour BootCamp et/ou parallels tools sous Windows pour Parallels...
> 
> C'est la même chose sur un PC, si tu installes Windows sans les drivers de la carte graphique...


Sur Boot Camp, le pilote de la carte graphique était bien à jour.
Sur Parallels, par défaut il propose une carte graphique Parallels, même via Boot Camp.

Toute façon maintenant j'ai supprimé la partition Boot Camp, donc...



Jean-Miche a dit:


> Le mieux à faire pour toi de façon à ce que Windows 7 travaille au mieux serait, comme tu n'as que 4 GO de RAM sur ta machine :
> 1- de quitter toutes appli Mac avant de lancer Windows.
> 2- tu peux également optimiser Windows 7. Voilà les conseils de Microsoft pour le faire :
> 
> ...


Ok je vais tester ça. J'ai aussi prévu d'augmenter la RAM.

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Stucky (13 Septembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Il te faut les drivers graphiques... Que ce soit via "bootcamp pour Windows" pour BootCamp et/ou parallels tools sous Windows pour Parallels...
> 
> C'est la même chose sur un PC, si tu installes Windows sans les drivers de la carte graphique...


 
Je suis du meme avis.

Modifier les parametres windows n'apportera pas vraiment de solution à ton problème de résolution graphique, tu dois en effet mettre à jour les pilotes de la carte graphique soit sur le site du constructeur (ATI) soit sur un site annexe ayant des pilotes optimisés Mac. Les pilotes que tu as installé avec Bootcamp servent juste à prendre en charge le matériel Mac sous Windows (airport, clavier, carte réseau, ... ) meme si tu vois apparaitre la carte dans le gestionnaire, elle est installée avec des pilotes graphiques de base, qui ne prennent pas forcement en charge toutes les résolutions et toutes les options.

Evite quand même le jeu sous Parralels, c'est pas fait pour (utilisation d'une carte graphique émulée et non pas la carte de ton Imac)


----------



## damien447 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour.

j'ai fais un bootcamp windows 7 pour installer GTA 4 Mais il ne veut pas se lancer. aucune fenetre s'ouvre, rien. J'ai changer la compatibilité mais rien.

pouvez vous m'aider?


----------



## Stucky (14 Septembre 2011)

damien447 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> j'ai fais un bootcamp windows 7 pour installer GTA 4 Mais il ne veut pas se lancer. aucune fenetre s'ouvre, rien. J'ai changer la compatibilité mais rien.
> 
> pouvez vous m'aider?


 
Bonjour,

Il faudra etre plus précis sur tes manipulations pour qu'on puisse te répondre correctement.

Tu as installé Win7 via Bootcamp, ca OK. Ensuite tu es sur la partition Windows via Bootcamp (surtout pas via Parallels ou VMWare) et tu veux installer GTA4. Tu veux y jouer mais rien ne s'affiche quand tu l'execute.

As-tu mis les pilotes de la carte graphique à jour ? As-tu mis le dvd OSX dans le lecteur après la fin de l'installation de windows ? (cela te permet d'installer les pilotes du materiel Mac pour qu'ils soient reconnus par Windows). Vois deja ces deux points et revient vers nous avec des données plus claires.

Normallement GTA4 tourne sur Vista/Seven donc pas besoin de changer la compatibilité.


----------



## Axaba (14 Septembre 2011)

Stucky a dit:


> Je suis du meme avis.
> 
> Modifier les parametres windows n'apportera pas vraiment de solution à ton problème de résolution graphique, tu dois en effet mettre à jour les pilotes de la carte graphique soit sur le site du constructeur (ATI) soit sur un site annexe ayant des pilotes optimisés Mac. Les pilotes que tu as installé avec Bootcamp servent juste à prendre en charge le matériel Mac sous Windows (airport, clavier, carte réseau, ... ) meme si tu vois apparaitre la carte dans le gestionnaire, elle est installée avec des pilotes graphiques de base, qui ne prennent pas forcement en charge toutes les résolutions et toutes les options.


C'est quand même bizarre que les utilitaires Boot Camp ne soient pas suffisants, sur mon ancien iMac je n'avais pas de pilote supplémentaire à installer, le jeu s'affichait sans problème à 1600x1200.

J'ai donc fait une recherche de pilote pour ma AMD Radeon HD 6770M. Seulement le site de AMD est franchement imbitable. La page de téléchargements est en anglais et je ne comprends pas où je dois aller et quoi télécharger. Si je veux télécharger un pilote Boot Camp, on me demande même un mot de passe... Sur le site touslesdriver.com j'ai téléchargé un pilote qui a l'air de correspondre mais il est indiqué que ce n'est pas la version la plus récente. C'est peut-être moi qui suis un boulet, mais franchement je trouve pas ça bien clair.


----------



## edd72 (14 Septembre 2011)

Tu as cet outil pour détecter ta CG et installer le bon driver: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/auto/amddriverdownloader.exe

Sinon le driver pour W7 64 est celui-là: http://support.amd.com/fr/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-64.aspx

(à installer quand tu es sous Windows via Bootcamp, hein, pas en virtualisation -carte graphique générique émulée-)


----------



## Axaba (14 Septembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu as cet outil pour détecter ta CG et installer le bon driver: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/auto/amddriverdownloader.exe
> 
> Sinon le driver pour W7 64 est celui-là: http://support.amd.com/fr/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-64.aspx
> 
> (à installer quand tu es sous Windows via Bootcamp, hein, pas en virtualisation -carte graphique générique émulée-)


Cool, merci bien !
Je teste ça ce soir et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Axaba (14 Septembre 2011)

Ça marche !
En fait j'ai installé le pilote dans la catégorie "Mac graphics/Apple Boot Camp/iMac/Windows 7" : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

En revanche, le ATi AMD downloader me renvoyait un message d'erreur "système incompatible".

Merci pour les tuyaux !


----------



## heinzenberg (15 Septembre 2011)

à Akaba, tu voulais dire que c'était quand même Blizzare plutot


----------



## therealshad (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'envisage de migrer vers un Imac et donc quitter le monde pc.

Ma question est simple :

Que devrais acheter comme version de jeux lorsque j'aurai mon Imac, pc (pour jouer avec bootcamp) ou mac ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissement et désolé pour cette question mais je n'y connais rien à l'univers Mac.


----------



## Axaba (19 Septembre 2011)

Si c'est pour jouer via Boot Camp, il te faut les versions PC, puisque Boot Camp sert à utiliser Windows sur une autre partition.
Pour jouer sur ta partition Mac, il te faut les versions Mac. Cependant, certains jeux récents sont désormais compatibles PC-Mac.

Par ailleurs, si tu as OS X Lion, vérifie que ton jeu est compatible, car les anciens jeux (sous système Power PC) ne tournent pas sous Lion. C'est le cas de Sim City 4 ou Age of empires 2, par exemple.


----------



## therealshad (25 Septembre 2011)

Je me suis mal exprimé.

Je voulais savoir si il vaut mieux privilégier la version pc ou mac pour jouer ?


----------



## Jellybass (25 Septembre 2011)

La version Mac t'évite un long redémarrage. La version PC t'apporte (souvent) un léger gain de performances bienvenu.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

souvent mais pas toujours, les jeux mac ne sont pas du tout optimisés 
et c'est regrettable! 

comme il a été dit, il est préférable d'utiliser bootcamp et ainsi jouer sous PC, là où il y a des chances que le jeu soit opérationnel et parfaitement optimisé! 

par contre jouer avec un logiciel de virtualisation n'est pas très recommandé, car cela consomme des ressources qui pourraient servir au jeu et aussi la 3D n'est pas des meilleure avec ce système là

bon jeu


----------



## Jellybass (10 Octobre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> souvent mais pas toujours, les jeux mac ne sont pas du tout optimisés
> et c'est regrettable!



Oui, c'est que j'ai dit.


----------



## Cptflame (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Pardonnez-moi si la question a déjà été posée. J'aimerai savoir si Battlefield 3 tournera sur un macbook pro 13" de début 2011 via bootcamp ? 

Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## Jellybass (15 Octobre 2011)

Cptflame a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pardonnez-moi si la question a déjà été posée. J'aimerai savoir si Battlefield 3 tournera sur un macbook pro 13" de début 2011 via bootcamp ?
> 
> Un grand merci d'avance



Il doit y avoir des benchs sur *Internet*. J'ai pas regardé mais à mon avis il tournera mal, voire pas du tout.


----------



## boss89b (18 Octobre 2011)

Moi il tourne nickel, enfin la beta ^^. Mais j'ai un mbp 2011 15', HD6750 1Go


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2011)

Pas de quoi s'étonner avec une 6750M ^^


----------



## boss89b (18 Octobre 2011)

c'est pas faux


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Octobre 2011)

j'attends impatiement The elder scroll V qui sort le 11 novembre


----------



## guyom_62 (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Vous pensez qu'un jeu comme Football Manager 2012 est possible sur un MacBook Air 2011 i5 1,7 ghz, 4 go de ram et 85 go d'espace libre ?

Si j'ai bien compris, avec parallèle desktop, la capacité du disque dur n'est pas splitée ?

Merci.


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Octobre 2011)

si tu utilises un MBA avec Parralels desktop ou VMware pour jouer 
je peux te dire que tu aura bcp de mal car la carte graphique des MBA n'est pas des plus veloces, et surtout en lui ajoutant un programme de virtualisation ca va pas etre super super en terme de perfs!


----------



## guyom_62 (26 Octobre 2011)

Même pour un jeu qui n'a pas beaucoup de graphismes ? (Football manager)

Il n'y a que des vidéos lors des matchs et encore, ça n'est pas très abouti..

Je vais tenter le coup !


----------



## Abbaruzi (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis novice et souhaite installer bootcamp pour jouer à Fifa 12 sur mon imac 27" i7.

Je possède un adaptateur USB permettant de mettre une manette de playstation 2 sur le PC. 
Est-ce que ça va marcher avec Bootcamp sur mon mac ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Octobre 2011)

bootcamp fait que ton mac se comporte comme un Pc

si ta manette fonctionnait sur un PC elle fonctionnera sur bootcamp!


----------



## guyom_62 (27 Octobre 2011)

A ce sujet, et pour ceux que ça intéresse de mettre une manette PS3 sur pc, voir ici


----------



## Toumak (2 Novembre 2011)

:love: Battlefield 3 :love:


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

:love:Moderne Warfare 3:love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Novembre 2011)

COD c'est devenu n'importe quoi 

Le meilleur COD c'est le 2


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Moderne warfare 2 pour l'instant le 3 je ne l'ai pas encore essayer


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Novembre 2011)

Nan mais je disais Call of Duty 2, pas Modern Warfare 2


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

oui j'avais compris^^ 

Je disais juste que pour moi, le Moderne warfare 2 (call of duty 4):love: est le meilleur à mes yeux.

Mais ça n'engage que moi.

Chacun ce fais sa propre vérité, et toi c'est COD 2.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Novembre 2011)

Call of Duty 4 = Modern Warfare 1


----------



## fringant (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Petite question de noob : avec un imac 27 d'entrée de gamme de la dernière mise à jour, je peux avoir un rendu meilleur que sur consoles avec les derniers titres (genre Rage ou Skyrim) ? 

Merci !


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Novembre 2011)

je pense oui 

cela depend de plusieurs choses...

si le jeu a ete réalisé pour console dans un premier temps puis apres porté sur PC ou l'inverse...

Mais dans tous les cas, les consoles en general sont sortis il y a 5 ans sans ameliorations, donc je doute qu'une console de 5 ans d'age (meme si elles n'ont comme objectif de faire que du jeu) soir meilleur qu'un mac de derniere generation...
Mais ce n'est que mon avis!


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Novembre 2011)

Si le jeu est un portage de la version console, l'avantage du Mac sera de supporter diverses résolutions dont le Full HD, quand les consoles censées être Full HD n'offrent pas cette résolution sur la totalité de leur catalogue (et sur les iMac 27, l'iMac offrira des résolutions dont les consoles peuvent seulement rêver).

Si le jeux est 100% ordinateur, tu auras des résultats bien supérieurs sur ton iMac. Un bon exemple c'est Battlefield 3, ou j'avais vu passer une comparaison des 3 versions du jeu (PC > Xbox > PS3).


----------



## PAT15 (9 Novembre 2011)

Je ne m'y connais pas de trop, mais je me documente sur wine. 

D'après ce que j'en lis Wine exécute de plus en plus d''applications de jeux et autres.
De plus, je rapporte ce qu'en dit  Vador 79 : "Comme je vous le disais il y a peu,Wine même s'il fait tourner les applis Windows sans Windows, c'est quand même "Windows sur Mac".
Partant de ce principe, Wine semble présenter un gros avantage sur Bootcamp. C'est mon humble avis, sous toute réserve 

Pour faire des économies et avoir une émulation de qualité moyenne, je désire l'installer sur mon imac. Mais comment le faire ? J'ai cherché et n'ai trouvé que des solutions pour unix et autres, mais pas pour Max Intel, et ce, bien qu'ils l'annoncent.

Alors comment installer Wine Je ne tiens pas à m'acheter Vista (trop cher).

Merci de votre aide.
Pat 15


----------



## Azety (12 Décembre 2011)

guyom_62 a dit:


> A ce sujet, et pour ceux que ça intéresse de mettre une manette PS3 sur pc, voir ici



justement je passais ici pour savoir comment mettre une manette sur un Macbook PRO 13" 2010 mais sous windows vu que ton lien parle de OSx uniquement.

Mais bon suis pas sûr de vouloir claquer du fric dans une manette juste pour jouer à WRC 2

Sinon le meilleur call of duty c'est le 4 ( donc modern warfare premier du nom )


----------



## thorsga (6 Février 2012)

antoinelaforest a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème, sauf que ma "carte" graphique est une Intel HD Graphics 3000.
> 
> ...



up !


----------



## jogary (25 Février 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Call of Duty 4 = Modern Warfare 1




Yessssssssssss !!!   Je joue pas mal ( malgré mon âge...et oui ça commence à plomber cette affaire ! :mouais: ) et COD est trop bien ! 

Je suis à COD *BO* et je m'éclate bien. :love:

Hélas...toujours sur mon PC à vendre mais bientôt je vais l'essayer sur l'imac que je vais acheter très très bientôt !

Starcraft II, je m'éclate ( sur mon ancien Imac de 2010 je ne pouvais pas mettre les détails en " moyen" mais mini ) et aussi quake 4 et doom ! ( Je me défoule ! )

Je vous dirai la qualité obtenu avec un imac 21 pouces  i5 2,5 Ghz et une CG 6750 ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------




antoinelaforest a dit:


> up !



 					Envoyé par* antoinelaforest* 

 
 Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, sauf que ma "*carte" graphique est une Intel HD Graphics 3000.*

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment montrer à Windows 7 que mon GPU ne possède pas que 64 MB de VRAM et qu'il peut monter bien plus haut ? 

Je précise que j'ai installé la dernière version du pilote Intel téléchargé sur leur site internet.

------------------------

Ce n'est pas une carte graphique, *c'est in chipset intégré *à la carte mére qui "dépend" de la vitesse du processeur et de la RAM pour le rendu ! 

Toujours privilégier une CG 100 % à part et dotée d'un proc séparé comme de sa propre RAM ( gddr 5 )


----------



## Membre 166078 (11 Avril 2012)

> Tu as cet outil pour détecter ta CG et installer le bon driver: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/auto/amd...downloader.exe
> 
> Sinon le driver pour W7 64 est celui-là: http://support.amd.com/fr/gpudownloa...b_win7-64.aspx
> 
> (à installer quand tu es sous Windows via Bootcamp, hein, pas en virtualisation -carte graphique générique émulée-)


 
Ayant un iMac 21.5 de 2011 avec la carte graphique 6770M, j'ai voulu installer ces le driver fourni par edd72 sur Windows 7 Edition Familiale 64 bit.

Cependant, le driver refuse de s'installer, disant entre autre que je n'ai pas le matériel adéquat en terme de carte graphique. Que ce passe t-il ?

Les pilotes graphiques fournis par Bootcamp se sont eux bien installés et ma 6770M est bien reconnue par Windows.


----------



## Nyrvan (11 Avril 2012)

Si j'ai bonne mémoire, les cartes graphiques de nos Macs ont une référence différente des cartes similaires pour PC. C'est pour cela que l'installateur est pas d'accord de mettre tes drivers à jour et que ceux fournis par Apple reconnaissent de suite ta carte.

Après, je crois qu'il y a un moyen de contourner cela en utilisant des drivers génériques, mais j'ai jamais essayé de le faire.


----------



## Membre 166078 (11 Avril 2012)

Pourtant en utilisant l'outil de détection automatique officiel d'AMD que edd72 a mis en lien dans son message, celui-ci reconnait bien le modèle de la carte graphique, et télécharge le pilote approprié.

Une fois que je veux installer celui-ci en revanche, j'ai le fameux message d'erreur.
Axaba a d'ailleurs l'air de dire que cela a fonctionné pour lui...


----------



## Membre 166078 (12 Avril 2012)

Je me permet de faire une petite précision. 

Ayant remarqué que les pilotes fournis par Bootcamp étaient en version 8.812.0.0 (janvier 2011), je voudrai donc tout simplement les remplacer par les pilotes standart d'AMD pour Windows.

Une fois donc ayant télécharger le driver pour Windows 7 64 bit d'après le lien d'edd72, je souhaite l'installer.
A la fin de l'installation, j'ai le fameux message d'erreur (voir image). Que je désinstalle les drivers graphiques de Bootcamp ou non au préalable, j'obtiens encore et toujours ce fichu message. 

Y aurait-il un moyen pour les installer malgré tout, ou non ?

Bonne journée.


----------



## Nyrvan (12 Avril 2012)

Perso, j'y suis pas arrivé. Mais si quelqu'un à un truc pour, je suis aussi preneur !


----------



## Membre 166078 (12 Avril 2012)

Les drivers fournis par Bootcamp sont-ils assez performants pour les jeux ?


----------



## Nyrvan (12 Avril 2012)

Bah pour le jeu auquel je joue (SWTOR), cela suffit largement oui. J'ai aucun freez avec tout à fond sauf les shadows (si je joue sur l'écran du MBP, je peux sans soucis mettre les ombres à fond mais sur le 27", le MBP peine un peu au niveau des IPS).


----------



## Novocaine (23 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais faire un réseau avec des amis PCistes, et je vais donc installer un Win 7 sur mon iMac 27" I7 3.4Ghz.
La résolution des jeux sur un 27" me fait quelque peu peur et la grandeur de l'image aussi pour des jeux qui demandent de la réactivité.
Est il possible de limiter l'affichage sur 24" d'après vous ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## eFraid (23 Avril 2012)

Ben oui, tu changes la résolution dans le jeu et c'est plié. Cela-dit, j'ai essayé la beta de Diablo 3 ce week-end (sur osx) et ça passe nickel en pleine résolution et tout en high. C'est un jeu récent comment on dit


----------



## Novocaine (23 Avril 2012)

eFraid a dit:


> Ben oui, tu changes la résolution dans le jeu et c'est plié. Cela-dit, j'ai essayé la beta de Diablo 3 ce week-end (sur osx) et ça passe nickel en pleine résolution et tout en high. C'est un jeu récent comment on dit


 
Je souhaiterais plutôt avoir une taille d'affichage de 24" en Full HD donc comme si j'avais un mode fenêtre en fait.


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Avril 2012)

je viens ajouter ma petite contribution:

je joue en virtualisation à SKYRIM, je suis à fond en ultra avec un MBP en 6770M 

voili voilou je suis content


----------



## Azety (24 Avril 2012)

lol diablo 3 un jeu récent. Tétris aussi tant qu'on y est.
J'étais fan de diablo 1 et 2, j'ai passé environ 8 ans sur le 2, j'ai plus que dépouillé le mode online. Mais là diablo 3 est une honte. C'est le moteur graphique de ce déchet de world of warcraft, qui date de 2004.
Le gameplay est minable.
Bref, blizzard-activision s'est fait racheté par vivendi-universal, et ça se ressent.

Hop, a pu qu'à attendre Guild Wars 2.


----------



## djocetia (12 Mai 2012)

Hello,

Même souci que Parachuteman et quelques autres.

Au lancement de Rage (ID Software) sous Windows 7 x64, le jeu plante immédiatement (écran noir pendant quelques secondes puis message d'erreur). Le jeu et Steam sont à jour.
Le pilote installé selon le gestionnaire de périphérique Windows est en date du 04/01/2011 version 8.812.0.0

Je vois sur le site d'ATI Catalyst http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...b_win7-64.aspx
qu'ils sont passés en revision 12.4 du 25/04/2012. Je télécharge, j'installe... mais le programme ATI me dit que l'installation a échoué.

Dans le gestionnaire des périphériques, Windows me dit que ma version 8.812.0.0 est la dernière à jour ?!

J'ai Bootcamp 4.0.1 (Mac OSX 10.7.4), Macbook pro 15" 2011.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?

Quand je tape "macbook pro" sur le site d'ATI, ils me sortent le vieux pilote Bootcamp 8.812.0.0
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/bootcamp-win7.aspx

Et je trouve rien sur le site d'Apple. Faut attendre la prochaine mise à jour de Bootcamp (galère !)


----------



## Jellybass (2 Juin 2012)

Allez, la bonne nouvelle du jour :

Je viens d'acheter The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim et il tourne impeccablement sur mon iMac. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, ma config est la suivante:

iMac début 2009
C2D 2,93
8Go RAM
4850m 512Mo
7200rpm HD

Le jeu tourne en résolution native (1920/1200) avec les textures sur haut (pas ultra) et le reste sur moyen. Pas moyen de mesurer les fps, mais c'est tout à fait fluide.


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

tu verras que c'est un jeu nickel, j'en suis à 180 heures (vi vi g33k inside) :love:


----------



## Jellybass (2 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> tu verras que c'est un jeu nickel, j'en suis à 180 heures (vi vi g33k inside) :love:



J'aime at réponse.


----------



## Azety (3 Juin 2012)

qui pense jouer au MMORPG Elder Scroll ? 
Sorte de skyrim avec le gameplay de world of warcraft, parait-il.


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juin 2012)

elder scroll c'est SKYRIM 




Y a eu 5 Elder scroll produit: le dernier étant SKYRIM

1994 : The Elder Scrolls: Arena
1996 : The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall
2002 : The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
2006 : The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
2011 : The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Azety (3 Juin 2012)

je sais pas si c'est de l'humour ou une tentative de paraitre intelligent en publique.
à quel moment ai-je dis que Skyrim n'est pas un Elder Scroll ?

J'ai juste dis que le MMORPG ELDER SCROLL sera fortement inspiré de Skyrim qui LUI est JUSTE un EPISODE de la série ELDER SCROLL.

Où veux-tu en venir ?


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juin 2012)

oh puis rien ...


----------



## Azety (3 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ET MOI JE REPONDS QUE ELDER SCROLLS c'est SKYRIM



Skyrim est un épisode d'Elder Scroll. 

Et ?


----------



## terodrel (3 Juin 2012)

Jellybass a dit:


> Allez, la bonne nouvelle du jour :
> 
> Je viens d'acheter The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim et il tourne impeccablement sur mon iMac. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, ma config est la suivante:
> 
> ...




Cool tu me rassure, avec mon Imac sa doit passer crème )


----------



## Jellybass (3 Juin 2012)

terodrel a dit:


> Cool tu me rassure, avec mon Imac sa doit passer crème )



Oui, certainement. Petit bémol depuis mon dernier post : certains passages utilisant beaucoup d'éclairages dynamiques nécessitent de passer en 1680x1050 pour conserver une bonne fluidité. Mais ce n'est pas le genre de problème que tu auras avec un Core i7.


----------



## Luni (5 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous, 

tout d'abord désolé si certains des points que j'aborde l'ont déjà été, mais 109 pages ça fait beaucoup pour tout relire...

Je vous explique mon problème :

J'ai créé une partition BootCamp sur mon MacBook pour pouvoir jouer à Football Manager (je sais le jeu s'installe aussi bien sous OSX mais il y a des add-ons qui n'existent que sous Windows et j'en ai besoin pour créer une base de donnée personnalisée).

Le système d'exploitation installé est Windows XP, j'ai préféré à W7 vu que mon MacBook n'est pas tout neuf...
Tout s'est bien passé au niveau de l'installation, le jeu semble bien installé, mais lorsque je le lance, rien ne se passe.
Lorsque je le relance, j'ai un message d'erreur m'annonçant qu'il est déjà lancé !

Pour info je n'ai pas pu mettre les pilotes avec BootCamp, quand je lui dit de les télécharger il me dit qu'ils ne sont pas disponibles...
Est ce que ça vient de là? Me semble qu'il y aurait eu un problème à l'installation, non?

Mon mac : 







Merci d'avance


----------



## Jellybass (5 Juin 2012)

Salut,

Tu as installé les pilotes depuis le DVD d'OS X sous Windows?


----------



## silvio (11 Juin 2012)

Luni a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Pour info je n'ai pas pu mettre les pilotes avec BootCamp, quand je lui dit de les télécharger il me dit qu'ils ne sont pas disponibles...
> Est ce que ça vient de là? Me semble qu'il y aurait eu un problème à l'installation, non?
> ...



J'ai rencontré un pb similaire : jette un oeil ici voir si ça peut résoudre ton souci


----------



## Azety (11 Juin 2012)

question peut-être hors sujet mais je m'en suis aperçu en jouant : windows ne répondait plus aux commandes " naturelles " du mac. Augmenter la luminosité ou le son, ce genre de chose. Plus aucune réponse j'étais obligé d'aller dans les options de windows, et comme j'ai arrêté windows à XP j'ai eu un sacré mal de tête.

Ce phénomène est apparu après que plusieurs mises à jours windows se soient faites, j'ai relancé plusieurs fois la machine et j'ai hésité à installer les logiciels Apple via les recherches de mise à jour Apple ( qui me propose safari itunes icloud et dont je n'ai pas besoin sous windows. Enfin pour le moment vu qu'apparemment pour pouvoir partager la connexion 3G de mon iphone sous windows je devrais installer itunes ).

Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer ? merci bien


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2012)

Réinstallation des drivers Apple sur Windows ?


----------



## Azety (11 Juin 2012)

ça va pas effacer autre chose ? ou remettre ma session bootcamp à zero ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

non je ne pense pas car ceux ne sont "que" des drivers et cela ne touche pas aux prefs divers


----------



## Azety (11 Juin 2012)

ok merci. Je vais retrouver le CD et faire ça juste après mon passage au festival photo Les Boutographies ^^


----------



## NextMad (15 Juin 2012)

Jellybass a dit:


> Allez, la bonne nouvelle du jour :
> 
> Je viens d'acheter The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim et il tourne impeccablement sur mon iMac. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, ma config est la suivante:
> 
> ...



Salut !

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il tourne sous MBP 13" ? Sans BootCamp ! Et je voudrais également savoir si Fallout 3/New Vegas tournent sur cette machine. J'imagine que Morrowind & Co tournent, non ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

Alors pour MBP13" 

SKyrim tu peux laisser tomber, enfin si tu aimes les jeux fluides...

J'ai un 15" late 2011 avec donc 2 CGs et l'une d'elle est la fameuse HD3000 donc avec parallel desktop et cette carte graphique integree le jeu est injouable sincerement ...

Peut être qu'avec la HD4000 de l'IVY cela risque d'etre un poil mieux puisqu'elle apporte environ 15% de gain


----------



## Jellybass (15 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Alors pour MBP13"
> 
> SKyrim tu peux laisser tomber, enfin si tu aimes les jeux fluides...
> 
> ...



Skyrim via Parallels, il est évident que ça ne tournera pas. Cela dit, via Bootcamp, ça devrait être jouable en 1280x800 et détail sur 'bas', à mon avis. Pas essayé, mais je joue à Starcraft 2 et Crysis 2 sur mon MBP 13" 2010 (GeForce 320M) et ça passe pas si mal.

D'ailleurs, en cherchant un peu, *on trouve ça*.


----------



## Azety (16 Juin 2012)

lol skyrim sur mac. Le rêve. L'utopie même.
Sinon les derniers commentaires sont un peu méchants ... j'ai un macbook pro 13" de 2010 et via ma session bootcamp skyrim passe bien, pas les graphismes à fond et j'en suis triste, mais ça passe bien.


----------



## Jellybass (16 Juin 2012)

Le MMO Skyrim qui sort l'an prochain sera dispo sur Mac, parait-il.


----------



## NextMad (16 Juin 2012)

C'est ce qu'il ont en effet annoncé à l'E3 la semaine dernière.
Quelqu'un connaîtrait des bons RPG compatibles mac ?


----------



## Azety (16 Juin 2012)

dans l'immédiat je dirais juste DIABLO 3

Sinon le MMO Elder Skroll ( et pas skyrim ) sera une  belle grosse merde. 
Concrètement, c'est une copie de world of warcraft ( qui est déjà la honte du jeu vidéo ) mais dans l'univers ELDER SCROLL ( dont skyrim est le dernier épisode. C'est comme si tu parlais de dragon ball Z sans dragon ball )


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

arffff ça m'etonne de Bethesda Softworks de faire de la daube en barre, attendons la sortie nous verrons bien 

Pour l'instant SKYRIM est à mon avis ce qui se fait le mieux dans ce type de jeu, il est super bien fini et on s'en lasse pas! 

d'ailleurs il a remporté quelques prix (meilleur jeu etc etc)


----------



## flambi (17 Juin 2012)

Que pensez vous de la GT 650m qui équipe les MBP 2012 avec 1 Go de mémoire vidéo pour faire tourner battlefield 3 ? Merci!


----------



## terodrel (17 Juin 2012)

Oui sa doit passer, mais pas avec les options trop élever . 

Sa reste une carte graphique pour portable .


----------



## flambi (17 Juin 2012)

terodrel a dit:


> Oui sa doit passer, mais pas avec les options trop élever .
> 
> Sa reste une carte graphique pour portable .



ok, merci bcp !
et une fois windows sur mon mac installé, faut-il installer des drivers NVidia, ou ceux fournis par Apple suffisent?
merci d'avance


----------



## Anysound (7 Juillet 2012)

Azety a dit:


> dans l'immédiat je dirais juste DIABLO 3
> 
> Sinon le MMO Elder Skroll ( et pas skyrim ) sera une  belle grosse merde.
> Concrètement, c'est une copie de world of warcraft ( qui est déjà la honte du jeu vidéo ) mais dans l'univers ELDER SCROLL ( dont skyrim est le dernier épisode. C'est comme si tu parlais de dragon ball Z sans dragon ball )


Diablo n'est ni un RPG ni un bon jeu. 

Des bons RPG sur Mac ? En natif ou sur Bootcamp selon les jeux : 

-Deus Ex
-Baldur's Gate I et II (qui ressortent en "HD" bientôt avec DLC mais sur le net ils coutent 2 euros)
-les 2 Star Wars KOTOR
-Morrowind et ses extensions
-Arcanum
-Planescape's Torment
-Fallout New Vegas
-Dragon's Age 1, à la limite... 
-Bastion sur l'app store ou Steam
-Fable TLC pour ceux à qui Zelda manque.
-sans parler de Snes9x et les roms de la golden era Super Nes...

Pour les plus récents, ceux qui ont la config peuvent tenter The Witcher 2 et Deus Ex 3 (HR) sur Bootcamp...


----------



## flambi (7 Juillet 2012)

@tous :
quelles sont les températures de vos ordinateurs en jeu? et la vitesse des ventilateurs?
sous Battlefield 3 je tourne entre 80-85 °C avec des ventilateurs à 5500 t/min. Ca vous parait correct?


----------



## Azety (7 Juillet 2012)

merci pour ces noms, j'en connais la plupart mais en général je les ai déjà joués ( pas forcément finis ) ou je ne suis pas pour les réadaptations ( baldur's gate sur iPad et Mac app store je trouve ça honteux. Je préfère retourner chez ma mère fouiller la cave pour le retrouver en format boite qui doit être entre Deus Ex et Morrowing )

Je vais voir pour bastion je ne connais pas

merci !


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

flambi a dit:


> @tous :
> quelles sont les températures de vos ordinateurs en jeu? et la vitesse des ventilateurs?
> sous Battlefield 3 je tourne entre 80-85 °C avec des ventilateurs à 5500 t/min. Ca vous parait correct?



OUI cela semble correct


----------



## Azety (7 Juillet 2012)

résultat : c'est tout vu. BASTION = dofus. J'exagère mais bon les graphismes ne me branchent pas.

Y'a un jeu de rôle que je jouais quand j'étais gamin mais j'ai oublié le nom.

C'était les années 90, on contrôlait une équipe de 4 personnages dans un univers heroic fantasy, je prenais toujours le magicien ( comme dans tous mes RPG ) et il criait taïo à tout-va.
C'était juste après baldurs gate et avant diablo puis neverwinter night


----------



## Jellybass (7 Juillet 2012)

Pour les températures, ça ne me paraît pas excessif. En conversion vidéo, mon MacBook Pro atteint souvent 82°.


----------



## Azety (7 Juillet 2012)

au dessus de 79 degrés je flippe ma race.
De toute façon j'habite dans le sud donc je suis habitué, en jeu je met le ventilateur de mon mbp 13" à fond, puis une plaque de refroidissement en dessous du mac, + un ventilateur en forme de tour côté gauche assez loin, puis un autre ventilateur rond à droite plus proche de moi ( parce que moi aussi j'ai chaud ).

Mais bon ça c'est à la maison pour une session Diablo 3 / Skyrim, en déplacement j'essaie de jouer 30 minutes maxi


----------



## Jellybass (7 Juillet 2012)

Il ne faut pas exagérer. Ces machines sont construites (et testées) pour fonctionner dans toutes sortes de conditions. Pas besoin d'un système de réfrigération thermonucléaire pour jouer à Diablo 3 sur un MBP. De toute façon, si ça chausse trop, l'ordi s'éteint de lui-même (ce que par ailleurs je n'ai jamais vu se produire).


----------



## Anysound (7 Juillet 2012)

Azety a dit:


> résultat : c'est tout vu. BASTION = dofus. J'exagère mais bon les graphismes ne me branchent pas.
> 
> Y'a un jeu de rôle que je jouais quand j'étais gamin mais j'ai oublié le nom.
> 
> ...


Bastion est sympa pour la narration mais relativement chiant c'est vrai.

Cela dit, pour un mec qui rebute sur les graphismes à la Dofus, je comprends pas le message vantant D3.

Sinon pour ta mémoire qui te joue des tours, Baldur est sorti en 99 et Diablo 1 en 96


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

Jellybass a dit:


> Il ne faut pas exagérer. Ces machines sont construites (et testées) pour fonctionner dans toutes sortes de conditions. Pas besoin d'un système de réfrigération thermonucléaire pour jouer à Diablo 3 sur un MBP. De toute façon, si ça chausse trop, l'ordi s'éteint de lui-même (ce que par ailleurs je n'ai jamais vu se produire).



+10000

Faut pas être parano: un ordi quelqu'il soit se doit de chauffer, c'est dans sa nature, déplacement d'e- donc hop chauffe... 

Alors croire qu'à plein rendement un ordi peut se situer en t°C CPU à 10°C au dessus de la température ambiante c'est du pur phantasme, autant passer au water-chiller ou à un système à cascade >>>> là y aura du rendement!


----------



## Anysound (7 Juillet 2012)

Nan mais vous faites bien comme vous voulez. Mais si on parle de portables, venez pas vous plaindre si la durée de vie de vos composants raccourcit drastiquement, que la batterie s'épuise et qu'un jour la CG grille et que vous n'avez plus d'affichage.

Un ordinateur portable est un ordinateur nomade, fait pour condenser son matos pour minimiser la place occupée, la taille du bousin et le poids (à part des machines 17" "transportables" dédiées aux jeux). Le refroidissement d'un proc et d'une CG à plein régime dans un boitier quasi fermé en alu, vous pensez sérieusement que tout ce qu'on vous raconte est vrai ?

Y'a un moment c'est pas une question de pro ou anti Mac ou PC, c'est une question de logique.


----------



## Azety (8 Juillet 2012)

pour le mac qui s'éteint, ça m'est arrivé l'été dernier et j'ai compris la leçon.
à chacun son vécu !
Pour la chronologie, merci, je pensais à diablo 2 en fait

Diablo 3 est un peu plus distrayant et graphiquement intéressant que dofus.
Mais bon perso je suis en attente de Guild Wars 2 côté RPG.
côté FPS cod4 modern warfare reste un must jamais égalé, modern warfare 2 m'a tellement déçu que je suis dégouté des FPS


----------



## Anysound (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai beau chercher Azety, ton jeu avec 4 persos ça me dit rien.. C'était un RPG pur et dur ? Tour par tour ou temps réel ?


----------



## Azety (8 Juillet 2012)

temps réel. RPG pur et dur,


----------



## NextMad (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour !

Je viens d'acquérir un MBP 15" 2011 et j'ai Windows en DualBoot, je souhaite installer Borderlands, ce que je fais et quand je le lance, un message d'erreur s'ouvre et me dit :
"Impossible de démarrer le programme car il manque XINPUT1_3.dll sur votre ordinateur. Essayez de réinstaller le programme pour corriger ce problème"

Réinstallation effectuée et pourtant, toujours le même message. Help me pleaze !

NextMad


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

c'est un pb d'API de Windows....

Si tu es comme moi et que la manière BOURRIN ne te fais pas peur: http://www.fichier-dll.fr/xinput1-3.dll,4665

tu télécharges et tu installes manuellement, 

j'ai déjà eu des pbs de ce genre et hop en mettant les dll manquants y a de grandes chances que cela marche (.... ou pas)


----------



## NextMad (10 Juillet 2012)

Mode Bourrin c'est bien, mais je ne voudrais pas pourrir mon mec dès le deuxième jour. Y a t'il vraiment des risques ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

ben non aucun 

juste que tu l'installes manuellement! 
donc pas de risques (si j'entends par là risque Hardware: style ton mac decolle, s'enflamme, ou autres!)


----------



## NextMad (10 Juillet 2012)

Ok, ok, je vais faire ça, merci beaucoup !


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Juillet 2012)

Apple a publié une petite fiche technique relative au jeu sur un MacBook Pro Retina via Boot Camp. 

La news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/251662/macbook-pro-retina-un-detail-de-reglage-pour-jouer-avec-boot-camp


----------



## NextMad (13 Juillet 2012)

Bon, salut encore une fois !

J'ai un petit souci, j'ai installé Borderlands, il marche mais voilà quand je regarde au loin, certain décors sont blanc, ça ne vient pas du jeu, car sur mon ancien PC, il tournait nickel, et ça ne m'empêche pas de jouer mais Borderlands étant un jeu magnifique graphiquement parlant, j'aimerai pouvoir profiter pleinement des graphismes. Si quelqu'un saurait résoudre ça, je le louerai 

Merci bien !


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

est ce que ton mac presente des pbs graphiques sous bootcamp?

je sais pas des sortes de lignes, pbs de couleur etc etc???


----------



## NextMad (13 Juillet 2012)

Absolument pas, j'ai également installé League Of Legends, qui lui marche très bien.


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

as tu tenté une installation nouvelle du jeu?


----------



## NextMad (13 Juillet 2012)

Oui, Je l'ai reinstallé deux fois.


----------



## djocetia (15 Juillet 2012)

djocetia a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Même souci que Parachuteman et quelques autres.
> 
> ...



Suite et fin... un copain m'a filé la version Mac de Rage, qui tourne très bien mais plante parfois sans raison et nécessite systématiquement de reconfigurer les touches clavier au démarrage. Mais au moins je peux jouer à un jeu que j'ai payé sur PC où il ne marchait pas à cause de pilotes pas mis à jour .


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Juillet 2012)

NextMad a dit:


> Bon, salut encore une fois !
> J'ai un petit souci, j'ai installé Borderlands, il marche mais voilà quand je regarde au loin, certain décors sont blanc, ça ne vient pas du jeu, car sur mon ancien PC, il tournait nickel, et ça ne m'empêche pas de jouer mais Borderlands étant un jeu magnifique graphiquement parlant, j'aimerai pouvoir profiter pleinement des graphismes. Si quelqu'un saurait résoudre ça, je le louerai Merci bien !



Je te renvoie sur 2 de mes messages pour optimiser Windows 7 :

http://forums.macg.co/11989632-post17.html

http://forums.macg.co/11995042-post20.html

Optimisation venant de Microsoft.


----------



## pyui (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je vais commander un mba 13" 128 ssd, mais je souhaiterai également jouer a guild wars 2.
Est il possible d'installer le jeux sur un dd externe ? (windaube installé via bootcamp sur le ssd)
Est ce que les perfs du mac me suffiront pour ne pas jouer tout en "low", au quel cas est ce que l'ajout des 4Go de ram supplémentaire pourront combler le manque..surtout que je compte brancher mon mac sur un ecran led 40".

Merci.


----------



## allister2808 (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

La centaine de pages de ce topic m'a un peu découragé à lire pour voir si on abordait le sujet qui me turlupine.
Une question à tous les gamers. 
Faut il privilégier l'installation des jeux sur la partition windows ou bien plutôt les installer sur un DD externe?
2ème question: les jeux sur DD externe fonctionnent ils sans ralentissement?
Derniere question: Quel DD externe choisir si je dois y installer mes jeux? Thunderbolt, USB 3?
Merci pour toutes vos réponses!  
J'adore ce forum et vos réponses vont certainement me booster pour m'offrir le Mac de mes rêves.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2012)

Alors il est préférable de mettre un jeux lourd et récent (les deux vont de paire  ) sur DD interne et un jeux vieux et léger sur DD externe. Enfin j'ai San Andreas et Vice City sur DD externe, et ça se sent déjà sur ces jeux de la génération PS2 en USB2. 
Après en TB y a pu de différence entre interne et externe. 
L'USB3 devrait suffire.


----------



## allister2808 (25 Septembre 2012)

Que veux tu dire par TB?


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2012)

C'est pas l'abréviation usuelle de Thunderbolt?


----------



## allister2808 (25 Septembre 2012)

Oups!!!

C'est bien possible. 
Macnoobie is my nickname :rose:


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2012)

pas de problème


----------



## SITRALE (2 Octobre 2012)

pyui a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais commander un mba 13" 128 ssd, mais je souhaiterai également jouer a guild wars 2.
> Est il possible d'installer le jeux sur un dd externe ? (windaube installé via bootcamp sur le ssd)
> Est ce que les perfs du mac me suffiront pour ne pas jouer tout en "low", au quel cas est ce que l'ajout des 4Go de ram supplémentaire pourront combler le manque..surtout que je compte brancher mon mac sur un ecran led 40".
> 
> Merci.



attention  =>

http://www.ludomac.com/articles/iMac-VS-MacBook-Air-Le-choc-des-extremes_450.htm


----------



## Azety (2 Octobre 2012)

*Guild Wars 2 est compatible MAC
*


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais compatibilité à l'arrache.


----------



## Azety (3 Octobre 2012)

c'est une des raisons qui fait que je ne l'achète pas de suite ^^ ( ça et les problèmes de serveurs, j'en ai déjà marre avec diablo 3 )
puis j'ai pas trouvé de version collector en magasin


----------



## sclicer (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
Pensez-vous que FIFA 13 pourra tourner via bootcamp sur un Imac de 2007 ?

Moutain Lion + 4go DDR2 + 2,4 ghz C2D + Ati 2600 ?

Merci


----------



## silka (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Petite question : pensez-vous qu'il est possible de jouer à NBA 2K13 sur un MBA 13' (mi2012) 1,8 GHz i5 , 4 Go DDR3 , intel HD Graphics 4000 512 Mo ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## jellyboy74 (1 Janvier 2013)

en faisant pas le fou sur les détails ca devrais passer mais ce jeu est réputé pour être gourmand .


----------



## 4lexis (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

 Tout d'abord j'espère que je pose ma question au bon endroit, il ne m'a pas semblé utile de créer un nouveau sujet pour ma question (mais je n'ai vraiment pas l'habitude des forums).
  J'ai un petit soucis avec mes jeux sur bootcamp (Windows seven x64);
Mes jeux steam (gtaIV, batman A.City) tournent mais semblent ne pas utiliser les 8go de ram de mon mbp 15p (i7).
Par exemple gta IV ne m'affiche les performances que sur la memoire de ma carte video! 
 Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait génial car je ne trouve pas d'explication à mon problème.
 Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jellybass (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu clarifier comment tu as établi le fait que les jeux "n'utilisent pas" ta RAM ? J'ai l'impression que tu n'as peut-être pas très bien compris comment fonctionne la mémoire RAM.

Deuxièmement, un jeu seul n'utilisera jamais 8Go de RAM pour tourner. Un gros jeu sous Windows utilise probablement 2Go de RAM, et le système peut lui-même en utiliser 2, peut-être 3. Dans tous les cas de figures, on est bien loin des 8Go. Ceux-ci ne seront que pleinement exploités lorsque tu fais tourner de nombreuses applis, pas juste un jeu, aussi gros soit-il.

Je ne comprends pas non plus ta phrase "_Par exemple gta IV ne m'affiche les performances que sur la memoire de ma carte video!_" 

Pourrais-tu donner des détails supplémentaires ?


----------



## 4lexis (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Désolé mon message ne semble pas être clair du tout en fait.
Voilà; bien sûr je n'esperais pas que les 8go soient utiliser.
C'est juste que lorsque je me rends dans le menu des options du jeu ,(gta4 en l'occurence), dans l'onglet des performances graphiques on m'indique un pourcentage sur environ 250 mo.
Ce qui me parait se rapporter à la mémoire intégrée de la carte graphique .
Mais aucune exploitation de la ram n'y ai inscrite. 
mais peut-être est ce normal ? Il me semblait juste que devait venir s'y ajouter un partie de la ram en complément.
En tous cas merci Jellybass de te pencher sur mon cas !


----------



## Jellybass (2 Février 2013)

Combien de VRAM (mémoire vidéo) ton MBP a-t-il ? S'il en a 256Mo, il est probable que c'est tout ce que tu puisses utiliser pour jouer (et c'est léger pour les jeux que tu mentionnes).

Je ne crois pas que tes 8Go de VRAM viennent compléter la VRAM pour faire tourner les jeux.

Quelle est la config' exacte de ton MBP ?


----------



## Quentiiin (15 Février 2013)

Salut tout le monde. 

Voilà, en ce moment, je suis dans une phase où j'essaye de jouer à des vieux jeux, bien datés. 
Et sur Mac, c'est compliqué à trouver. Je viens par exemple de mettre 1h pour enfin avoir Phantasmagoria. J'aurais bien aimé jouer à des Commandos, et d'autres jeux, mais je ne parviens pas à les récupérer. 

Puisque j'ai un iMac Core i3 avec 4Go de Ram, et 1To, je me demande si je ne pourrais pas consacrer 100Go à une partition Windows.

Mais je n'y connais absolument rien à Bootcamp, je ne sais pas comment ça s'installe, combien ça coûte, si on peut chopper des virus sur le net, si j'arriverai à installer des jeux PC sans soucis, et si je pourrai télécharger des jeux PC sur steam, ou GOG. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer?


----------



## Azety (16 Février 2013)

En fait bootcamp c'est une façon très simple d'installer windows en dual boot.
Tout ce qu'il te faut c'est une version de windows.
Quelle version ça je ne sais pas, je dirais la plus récente celle qui est dans le commerce pour faire bien mais j'en sais rien.
J'ai win7 depuis sa sortie sur mon mbp 13" 2010 et je fais avec.

à part ça rien d'extraordinaire : tu vas dans applications puis utilitaire ( si c'est toujours pareil, je suis encore sur snow leopard ) et assistant bootcamp. 
Tu vas pouvoir choisir l'espace que tu alloue à windows.

Au démarrage de ta machine en restant appuyé sur la touche option quand l'écran est blanc ( avant que la pomme apparaisse ) tu pourra choisir entre mac et windows.
Sinon via l'utilitaire bootcamp tu peux choisir sous quel os la machine se lance au démarrage ( j'ai laissé mac par défaut ce qui parait logique quand on a acheté un mac )

Le truc cool c'est qu'il y a un logiciel pour gérer ta partition de disque dur au cas où t'as donné trop d'espace à windows. Il m'a sauvé la mise car comme je travail sous mac l'espace part rapidement. Sous windoz je met 3 ou 4 jeux maxi et ça bouge pas jusqu'à la sortie du prochain ( les WRC et Call of duty, sinon Skyrim Guild Wars 2 GTA4 )


----------



## Quentiiin (17 Février 2013)

Azety a dit:


> En fait bootcamp c'est une façon très simple d'installer windows en dual boot.
> Tout ce qu'il te faut c'est une version de windows.
> Quelle version ça je ne sais pas, je dirais la plus récente celle qui est dans le commerce pour faire bien mais j'en sais rien.
> J'ai win7 depuis sa sortie sur mon mbp 13" 2010 et je fais avec.
> ...



Merci Azeti pour ces infos. Ça veut dire qu'il faut que j'achète une licence Windows c'est ça?
Est-ce qu'il y a des risques de virus?
Et pour la musique que j'aurais sur mon iTunes de la partition Mac, est-ce que j'y aurais accès sur la partition Windows (est-ce que ça pourrait se synchroniser ensemble par exemple?)?


----------



## Azety (18 Février 2013)

- Tu achètes windows en magasin, comme pour un pc tout neuf, et ça se fait tout seul.
(  des gens arrivent à le faire tourner avec une version pirate mais j'ai  pas pris un Mac pour me faire chier à bidouiller comme quand j'étais ado  )

- risque de virus : bah c'est windows quoi ... pour le moment  j'ai été épargné, j'ai juste mis Avast en version gratuite et je fais  les mises à jour de sécurité de windows dès que possible.
Sinon les  bases sont les mêmes depuis toujours : évite de trop aller sur internet  avec windows, évite d'aller sur des sites suspects, évite de télécharger  des trucs suspects, bref moi j'utilise windows pour les jeux vidéos et  des logiciels originaux, et pour le moment aucun virus.
Petit détail : si ta partition windows est un jour contaminée, ça peut envahir la partition Mac OSX vu que c'est le même disque dur.

- Pour iTunes, je n'en sais rien du tout je l'ai installé uniquement pour que l'ordi reconnaisse mon iPhone ( je l'utilise comme modem en partageant la connexion 3G pour pouvoir jouer à Guild Wars 2  n'importe où en France. Merci le forfait illimité de FREE ).
Mais voila mon humble avis ( c'est mon avis donc ça vaut rien ) : 
soit c'est possible et je sais pas du tout comment
soit c'est pas possible car c'est une autre machine cette partition windows en fait
soit tu télécharges la bibliothèque iTunes en fouillant dans ton disque dur car c'est le même disque dur donc tu peux aller fouiller des dossiers de la partition mac pour ouvrir un film une musique une image donc pourquoi pas la bibliothèque iTunes.
Mais une synchronisation ça me parait compliqué vu que techniquement tu utilises le même ordinateur sous 2 sessions différentes, mais que tu peux utiliser que 1 session à la fois.
Limite si c'était 2 ordis différents y'aurait aucun problème pour qu'ils communiquent ensemble. Mais là faire communiquer une session éteinte avec une session en cours sur la même machine ... enfin j'espère que tu me comprends.


----------



## Quentiiin (18 Février 2013)

Azety a dit:


> - Tu achètes windows en magasin, comme pour un pc tout neuf, et ça se fait tout seul.
> (  des gens arrivent à le faire tourner avec une version pirate mais j'ai  pas pris un Mac pour me faire chier à bidouiller comme quand j'étais ado  )
> 
> - risque de virus : bah c'est windows quoi ... pour le moment  j'ai été épargné, j'ai juste mis Avast en version gratuite et je fais  les mises à jour de sécurité de windows dès que possible.
> ...



Encore merci pour ces infos, ça m'aide pas mal. L'histoire d'iTunes, c'est parce que j'ai un Windows Phone, et que ça marche pas top avec mon Mac. Je l'aurais bien synchronisé via une partition windows. Après, pour les jeux, c'est vrai que ça peut être sympa. 
Je vais réfléchir à la question. Mais merci beaucoup!


----------



## Kiragold (1 Mars 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Petit détail : si ta partition windows est un jour contaminée, ça peut envahir la partition Mac OSX vu que c'est le même disque dur.



je ne pense pas, les virus n'attaque pas le matériel mais les logiciels/système à moins que je me trompe


----------



## Azety (1 Mars 2013)

Kiragold a dit:


> je ne pense pas, les virus n'attaque pas le matériel mais les logiciels/système à moins que je me trompe



ça paraitrait logique qu'un virus chopé sous windows infecte la partition mac.
Enfin c'est ce que je me dis, depuis qu'on me l'a dit y'a bientôt 3 ans en arrière quand j'ai installé windob via bootcamp.


----------



## edd72 (1 Mars 2013)

Logique, pas forcément (pour ça il faudrait encore que depuis Windows tu puisses écrire sur la partition OSX, ce qui n'est pas le cas par défaut -il faudrait installé un driver genre Paragon HFS+, par exemple, pour cela-).

Il faudrait un virus qui repartitionne (à chaud ou au reboot de Windows) et, à vrai dire, si c'st techniquement possible ça doit plus exister depuis des lustres (parce que le but des virus actuels, c'est plutôt d'infiltrer en laissant la machine utilisable).


----------



## Quentiiin (1 Mars 2013)

Il doit pas y avoir spécialement de règles pour les virus. J'imagine que si des hackers décident que leur virus contaminera les deux partitions, ils sont capables de le faire. 
J'éviterais d'aller sur internet sur la partition Windows, ça règlera le problème. 

Mais une licence Windows, ça coûte plutôt cher. Y a-t-il un moyen légal ou illégal d'installer une version de Windows sans dépenser son argent? Il faut nécessairement un CD?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

Quentiiin a dit:


> Il doit pas y avoir spécialement de règles pour les virus. *J'imagine que si des hackers décident que leur virus contaminera les deux partitions, ils sont capables de le faire. *
> J'éviterais d'aller sur internet sur la partition Windows, ça règlera le problème.
> 
> Mais une licence Windows, ça coûte plutôt cher. *Y a-t-il un moyen légal ou illégal d'installer une version de Windows sans dépenser son argent? Il faut nécessairement un CD?*


1- Non ce n'est pas le même codage la partition Mac sera donc inaccessible !!!

2 - Tu dois pouvoir trouver des versions de Windows en .iso pré-vérolée avec des keyloggers et autres joyeusetés pour rien&#8230; :mouais: Sinon un Windows en DVD générique ça doit tourner plus qu'un OSX à 70&#8364; près mais là t'aura moins de risques&#8230;

C'est toi qui choises&#8230;


----------



## Jellybass (1 Mars 2013)

Une licence Windows 8 (OEM 1 poste) coûte 90.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Mars 2013)

je crois que Windows 8 n'est pas supporté par Apple. Et bon la Modern Ui c'est une question de goût mais moi je conseille pas, ça me semble moins efficace qu'avant.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (18 Avril 2013)

Je suis dans le même cas j'aimerais avoir Windows sept Mais je n'ai pas envie de payer pour ça Si quelqu'un connaît une solution nous sommes preneur Et je conseille Windows 7 et non pas huit J'avais réussi à installer Windows huit vient Parallel desktop C'était juste affreux

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------

Je suis comme toi 4lexis Je joue à GTA quatr Et moi aussi dans les préférences il m'affiche que la mémoire vidéo qui est dans mon cas de 1 Go Par curiosité tu joues à quelle réglages moi je n'arrive pas à le faire tourner en haute qualité ça rame je ne comprends pas pourquoi toute la mémoire vidéo   n'ai même pas prise en compte, Quel Mac possèdes-tu?


----------



## mimioul (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai installer Dota2 sur mon mac et j'aimerai savoir s'il était possible de créer une partition sur ma time capsule en ethernet pour y installer Windows au lieu de créer une partition directement sur le DD de mon iMac.
Et aussi comment la remettre à zéro et supprimer son contenu pour qu'elle fonctionne comme un DDexterne classique.
Merci de votre aide par avance.
Emile

Processeur  2,5 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire  4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3
Graphisme  AMD Radeon HD 6750M 512 Mo
Logiciel  OS X 10.8.3 (12D78)


----------



## boris.ca (5 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre les deux versions de windows, soit la 7 ou la 8,
c'est essentiellement pour du jeux video.
Y a t'il une différence de performances entre les deux os ?

Quelqu'un pourrai t'il me conseiller une version ?

Merci

(retina 15 pouces i7 2,6ghz et 8gb ram, GT650M 1gbVRAM)


----------



## Jellybass (5 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, les performances en termes de jeu sont très similaires entre Winwdows 7 et 8.  Cependant, je regrette un peu mon récent passage à Windows 8 parce que je me bats maintenant avec tout un tas de bugs (lag, problèmes de son / latence élevée).  La technologie Intel Smart Response Technology pose notamment de gros problèmes.  Bref, je resterais sur W7 pour le moment si j'étais toi.


----------



## boris.ca (5 Juillet 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> Bonjour, les performances en termes de jeu sont très similaires entre Winwdows 7 et 8.  Cependant, je regrette un peu mon récent passage à Windows 8 parce que je me bats maintenant avec tout un tas de bugs (lag, problèmes de son / latence élevée).  La technologie Intel Smart Response Technology pose notamment de gros problèmes.  Bref, je resterais sur W7 pour le moment si j'étais toi.



Merci pour ta réponse 
je vais prendre le 7 alors


----------



## Crustipat (1 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucil j'ai partitionné Mon MacBook Pro pour pouvoir installer Windows 7 puis j'ai installer les drivers a l'aide du cd d'installation de mac OSX jusque la impec, ensuite j'ai voulu installer des jeu télécharger tel que FM2013 et sonic adventures 2 l'installation se passe bien mais les jeux ne veulent pas se lancé.Une petite idée SVP??


----------



## Jellybass (1 Août 2013)

Vérifie bien que Windows est à jour, et que tu as bien la dernière version des pilotes graphiques. Si cela ne résoud pas ton problème, il fauda donner quelques détails supplémentaires.


----------



## LeProf (3 Août 2013)

Crustipat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit soucil j'ai partitionné Mon MacBook Pro pour pouvoir installer Windows 7 puis j'ai installer les drivers a l'aide du cd d'installation de mac OSX jusque la impec, ensuite j'ai voulu installer des jeu télécharger tel que FM2013 et sonic adventures 2 l'installation se passe bien mais les jeux ne veulent pas se lancé.Une petite idée SVP??



Est-ce que ton matériel répond aux spécifications matériels minimum requises pour faire fonctionner ces jeux ???


----------



## Crustipat (3 Août 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Est-ce que ton matériel répond aux spécifications matériels minimum requises pour faire fonctionner ces jeux ???



Jai un macbook pro 13" normalement ca devrait marcher impeccable


----------



## Jellybass (4 Août 2013)

Crustipat a dit:


> Jai un macbook pro 13" normalement ca devrait marcher impeccable



Quelle est ta configuration ?


----------



## Crustipat (5 Août 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> Quelle est ta configuration ?



Comment fait on pour mettre une photo je t'envoie la capture d'ecran


----------



## Jellybass (5 Août 2013)

Crustipat a dit:


> Comment fait on pour mettre une photo je t'envoie la capture d'ecran



Essaie de faire des recherches toi-même. Tu aurais trouvé *ça*.


----------



## Crustipat (5 Août 2013)

Bon je ne trouve pas jai fait ce qui dise dans ce que tu ma envoyer mais ca ne marche pas ou je suis un noob.

Processeur 2,3 GHz intel core i5 
Memoire 4GO 1333 MHz DDR3
version 10.6.8


----------



## Jellybass (5 Août 2013)

Crustipat a dit:


> Bon je ne trouve pas jai fait ce qui dise dans ce que tu ma envoyer mais ca ne marche pas ou je suis un noob.
> 
> Processeur 2,3 GHz intel core i5
> Memoire 4GO 1333 MHz DDR3
> version 10.6.8



Effectivement, vu les configurations requises pour les jeux que tu cites, ça devrait tourner. Vérifie bien que Windows est à jour, essaie de voir si tu trouves des pilotes plus récents pour le chipset graphique (Intel HD3000), et en dernier recours, tourne-toi vers un forum Windows.

Je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir d'aider beaucoup plus.


----------



## Crustipat (6 Août 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> Effectivement, vu les configurations requises pour les jeux que tu cites, ça devrait tourner. Vérifie bien que Windows est à jour, essaie de voir si tu trouves des pilotes plus récents pour le chipset graphique (Intel HD3000), et en dernier recours, tourne-toi vers un forum Windows.
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir d'aider beaucoup plus.



Bon bin c'est pas grave merci.

Juste une petite chose pour recuperer des appli payante que j'avais acheter avant de formater y faut que je les rachètent??


----------



## thexxpatate (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je suis un grand amateur de jeux video et suis plutôt frustré de ce coté sur mac, j'ai donc décider d'installer bootcamp mais il y a un problème, je pense arrivé trop tar car pour installer bootcamp le logiciel me réclame un CD or il est impossible de trouver windows 7 aujourd'hui et windows 8 n'est pas matérialisé, de plus bootcamp ne me propose pas de créer un disque de windows comme j'ai put le voir sur certaine capture d'écran / tutus, du fait, je suppose, de son ancienneté. Suis définitivement condamné à devoir jouer au quelques jeux adaptés sur mac ? merci de votre aide.


----------



## Jellybass (2 Décembre 2013)

thexxpatate a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis un grand amateur de jeux video et suis plutôt frustré de ce coté sur mac, j'ai donc décider d'installer bootcamp mais il y a un problème, je pense arrivé trop tar car pour installer bootcamp le logiciel me réclame un CD or il est impossible de trouver windows 7 aujourd'hui et windows 8 n'est pas matérialisé, de plus bootcamp ne me propose pas de créer un disque de windows comme j'ai put le voir sur certaine capture d'écran / tutus, du fait, je suppose, de son ancienneté. Suis définitivement condamné à devoir jouer au quelques jeux adaptés sur mac ? merci de votre aide.



Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums,

je veux bien essayer de t'aider : pourrais-tu m'indiquer les choses suivantes ?

- le modèle exact de ton Mac et le système sous lequel il tourne
- quelle version de Windows tu as, et sous quel format
- si tu n'as pas Windows, as-tu une préférence concernant la version que tu voudrais utiliser ? (NB : nous ne discuterons pas de solutions illégales, conformément à la charte de MacG)


----------



## Stg86 (2 Mai 2014)

Salut, j'ai un mac book pro 13" depuis 1 semaine et j'ai bien envie d'installer windows 8 pour jouer un peu ! 
J'ai donc un CD d'installation de windows 8 avec sa clef d'ativation bien sur, et je voulais savoir comment ça se passait via bootcamp ?
Il me demande une image ISO du système à installer mais... je la trouve pas :/ On la récup sur internet ? 
N'étant pas doué en informatique je préfère vous demander XD


----------



## cheb (2 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, le mieux est d'aller dans ton dossier application sur ton mac, chercher bootcamp ... du moins sur snowleopard et avant cela fonctionnait comme cela. Par contre sur Lion .. pas sûr. C'est le logiciel Bootcamp qui gère toute l'installation de windaube normalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, à lire sur le site Apple.

Sur MacGeneration et également dans les discussions importantes du forum.

Et la recherche pour finir .


----------



## Stg86 (2 Mai 2014)

trouvé ! j'avais pas besoin d'ISO en fait ! désolé ^^


----------



## trouble_world (8 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

Je possède un Macbook Pro 13" mi-2010 (2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo / 4 Go RAM / GeForce 320m 256mo) sur lequel est installé Windows 7 64 bits sur une partition Bootcamp (occupant 100 go sur les 250) avant tout consacré au jeu vidéo. Cela fait plusieurs années que je joue sans aucun problème. Cependant, depuis quelques semaines, voilà que mes jeux tournent d'une manière assez étrange. C'est d'abord arrivé avec Borderlands 2 : au bout de 30 minutes de jeu (variable, parfois cela intervient dans les 10 minutes), le jeu se met à ramer dans les endroits les plus chargés. Mais ça n'est pas "ramer" comme on l'entend communément : plutôt comme si l'animation du jeu "ralentissait" au sens propre pendant une demi-seconde et ce, toutes les secondes, ce qui est forcément injouable. 
Au début, j'ai penser à du stuttering mais là où le stuttering est surtout l'expression de micro-freezes plus ou moins long et de manière assez espacé, ici ça ne gèle pas l'image, il n'y a pas de "freeze" a proprement dit, c'est l'animation qui ralentit (l'animation ne bloque pas, elle se ralentit extrêmement pendant une demi-seconde avant de reprendre sa vitesse normale), le framerate, lui, ne bouge pas, donc le jeu garde sa fluidité. Cependant c'est injouable et l'animation devient extrêmement saccadé, toussante ("jumpy", terme utilisé chez les anglais, correspond bien à l'effet) et surtout l'effet est très régulier. Souvent, cela arrive lorsque j'arrive dans une situation extremement chargé et dynamique : de gros combats etc... seulement une fois que cela arrive, ça ne s'arrête plus, même dans les endroits les plus calmes (même jusqu'au menu du jeu !)... Cela se fait également sur Far Cry premier du nom qui pourtant tourne à 60 fps toute berzingue, étant aujourd'hui peu gourmand) : très fluide mais souffrant également de ce problème dès lors que j'arrive dans des zones vastes de combats, ça ne semble donc pas avoir rapport à la gourmandise du jeu... Bien entendu, ces deux jeux ont toujours parfaitement bien tournés 

Là où ça devient compliqué, c'est que cela me semble dépendant du moteur de jeu : Vampire Bloodlines (le Source Engine donc) n'est pas affecté, tout comme certains jeux de stratégie... mais la moitié des jeux souffrent de ce syndrome. Bien entendu, en bon maniaque paranoïaque, je défragmente régulièrement et veille à garder le système le plus propre possible (le minimum syndical est installé sur ma partition windows : il n'y a que des jeux et les différents drivers/mises-à-jour indispensables au jeu vidéo). J'ai tout de même tout formaté et réinstallé Windows mais cela n'a eu aucun effet... Les températures sont tout à fait normales en jeu, je n'overclocke pas mes composants. J'ai désactivé un coeur du processeur, réinstaller tout les pilotes, essayer des pilotes plus anciens etc... Tout cela sans résultat. Bref, quelqu'un saurait-il à quoi cela est dû ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## johnios (17 Août 2014)

J'ai sauté le pas aussi, pour jouer à des jeux introuvables en version mac ( exemple : "fable III" ). J'ai installer windows 7 dans un premier temps, mais avec l'écran retina se n'est pas optimisé ( texte beaucoup trop petit à la résolution native, devoir jouer avec les réglages... ), j'ai installé windows 8.1 et là miracle, c'est à la résolution rétina et les textes sont à la bonne taille, sauf l'application origin qui est complètement minuscule.
la version windows de "spore" est énormément plus fluide que la version mac.


----------



## Gauthier (18 Août 2014)

Hello, j'ai une petite question :

Pour un même jeu, les performances sont-elles supérieures sur un mac sous OS X ou bien sur un mac sous windows ?

Je me pose sérieusement la question car je joue ici à Deus Ex : Human Revolution, mais j'ai des plantages à répétition sous os x. Très frustrant...


----------



## chinoisurfer (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je processeur d'un IMAC retina (upgrade gpu 4GO) et je souhaiterai installer Windows 8.1 sur un SSD externe dans le but notamment de pouvoir jouer a H1Z1 qui n'est pour le moment que sur pc.  
Autant installer windows sur le FD interne est parfaitement expliqué dans de nombreux auto, mais pour le cas du SSD externe je sèche. Donc need help please  
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je processeur d'un IMAC retina (upgrade gpu 4GO) et je souhaiterai installer Windows 8.1 sur un SSD externe dans le but notamment de pouvoir jouer a H1Z1 qui n'est pour le moment que sur pc.
> Autant installer windows sur le FD interne est parfaitement expliqué dans de nombreux auto, mais pour le cas du SSD externe je sèche. Donc need help please
> Merci d'avance.


Il faut relire le mode d'emploi de Boot Camp, car ce dernier n'accepte pas de faire une installation ailleurs que dans le disque dur interne non partitionné.

Apple ne propose pas de faire une installation d'une autre façon, donc le problème ne peut pas lui être imputé.


----------



## NestorK (24 Février 2015)

Gauthier a dit:


> Hello, j'ai une petite question :
> 
> Pour un même jeu, les performances sont-elles supérieures sur un mac sous OS X ou bien sur un mac sous windows ?
> 
> Je me pose sérieusement la question car je joue ici à Deus Ex : Human Revolution, mais j'ai des plantages à répétition sous os x. Très frustrant...



En règle générale, les performances sont largement meilleures quand le jeu tourne sous Windows (en natif, donc avec Boot Camp) que dans sa version Mac OS X. C'est malheureux mais c'est comme ça. Il existe des jeux qui tournent malgré tout bien sous Mac (les jeux indépendants, peu gourmands, par exemple) ou des jeux bien portés (comme certains titres Blizzard - qui sont de toutes façons plus rapides encore sous Windows).

Tu cites l'exemple de Deus Ex - c'est presque un contre exemple, chez moi le titre tourne très très bien sur mon iMac directement sous Yosemite.


----------



## grig (27 Mai 2015)

Faire tourner un jeu PC sur MAC, même avec bootcamp, c'est comme vouloir faire du tout-terrain avec une formule 1, surtout avec XP qui est un système archi-dépassé. Je suis très content de mon Yosemite comme outil de travail , mais pour les jeux, j'ai acheté une tour d'occasion 35 euros (!) at un monituer pour 25 €, avec 2 Go de RAM, une bonne carte graphique et un dual-core 1,8 Intel, alors j'ai désinstallé mon windows 7 et bootcamp et je l'ai mis sur la tour (depuis un an on peut faire passer windows d'un ordi à l'autre, les licences sont maintenant liées au propriétaire, et plus à l'ordinateur comme avant. Alors maintenant j'ai le problème inverse : MacOs classic tourne mieux avec un émulateur sous windows 7 que sous Yosemite, et j'ai des petites merveilles sous MacOs Classic. Je trouve lamentable qu'Apple ne suive pas les vieux systèmes, j'ai par exemple un Lombard qui marche comme une horloge, mais plus de machine java.. même en utiilsant Classiilila, ce n'est pas vraiment le top alors que sous Windows, il y a quand même un avantage : même sous windows 8, on peut faire tourner un jeu Windows 95. Franchement, Yosemite au démarrage, c'est bien plus lent que windows 7 ou Ubuntu, il reste que c'est super stable et que pour travailler, il n'y a pas mieux, mais pour jouer... bof ! Maintenant , j'ai même installé basilisk et je fais tourner Panther (osx 3.9) sur mon vilain pécé à 35 euros !


----------



## NestorK (28 Mai 2015)

grig a dit:


> Faire tourner un jeu PC sur MAC, même avec bootcamp, c'est comme vouloir faire du tout-terrain avec une formule 1, surtout avec XP qui est un système archi-dépassé.



J'ai rien compris à ta phrase et à ton post de manière générale. Déjà, il me semble qu'XP est ininstallable sur Bootcamp qui se limite désormais à Windows 8. Sinon, tu fais tourner GTA V sur ta tour à 35 euros ?

PS : sinon, on est d'accord que jouer sur Yosemite (plus généralement, Mac OS X), c'est pas souvent une réussite sur les jeux gourmands (et récents), même s'il y'a des exceptions...


----------



## grig (28 Mai 2015)

J'ai installé bootamp en 2008 sur mon macbook alu sous Leopard, et à l'époque, les drivers pour XP et Vista étaient fournis par la Pomme, ensuite j'ai upgradé ma partition vers Windows 7, et la partition Mac vers  Yosemite sans jamais réinstaller windows. Mais même en changeant le DVD d'installation Windows au dernier moment, on peut très bien installer XP au lieu de Windows 8 ! D'autre part on peut aussi utiliser Gparted pour faire les partitions et installer grub au lieu de bootcamp pour faire le double boot. On apprend beaucoup en tripotant Linux. 
http://refit.sourceforge.net/myths/
Evidemment, je ne fais pas tourner GTA 5 sur ma tour mais même sur la partition bootcamp de mon macbook de 2008, je ne pourrais pas... Enfin, je pourrais mettre un quad-core sur la tour à 35 euros car la carte-mère Gigabit l'accepte !


----------



## NestorK (28 Mai 2015)

Bon à savoir tout ça, je vais creuser. Merci.


----------



## NestorK (8 Septembre 2015)

Hello people !

Une petite question : certains ont-ils craqué pour la version PC de Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain. Je pensais épargner l'effort à mon iMac (et choper plutôt une copie PS4) mais le jeu est semble t'il très bien optimisé sous Windows.

Certains ont-il pu tester la chose ?

Sinon, passage à Windows 10, et je me suis (re)lancé sur Alien Isolation. Bonne nouvelle pour les perfs : sur mon iMac Retina i7 / 295x, pour atteindre le 60 FPS constant, c'est du quasi tout à fond en 2560*1440. Et la machine ne chauffe que très modestement.

Les nouveaux drivers pour le GPU fournis par Apple en sont-ils la cause ? Ou Windows 10 ? Difficile à dire...


----------



## hanabikidsreturn (9 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

une question pour les spécialistes de bootcamp et d'émulation (je croise les doigts).

Comment tournent PCSX2 et Dolphin (avec réglages au minimum) sur Macbook Pro et Macbook air?

j'envisage un achat d'un des 2 modèles et je souhaiterais savoir auparavant ce que donne l'émulation sur les modèles de MBP Retina i5 (le 1er ou 2ème processeur) ou sur MBA (en i7 2.2ghz).

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## NestorK (10 Septembre 2015)

Dolphin, je l'utilise pas mal sur mon iMac Retina (i7, 295x) et ça tourne bien, avec quelques "hic" de temps à autre selon le jeu. Après, chaque situation est unique et Dolphin est facilement tweakable, il n'empêche : émuler de la GC et de la Wii, c'est gourmand. A mon avis, sur le Macbook Air, c'est à oublier, quant à ton MacBook Pro Retina, s'il n'a pas de GPU dédié, je pense que c'est mort (à confirmer).


----------



## hanabikidsreturn (10 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse.
moi ça tourne très bien sur mon asus i7-4720HQ (mais c'est un portable gamer)...mais je trouve pas mal d'infos sur le web sur l'ému sur MAC j'essaie de piocher des infos:0).
C'est vrai que c'est pas évident de se lancer dans un achat avec pas mal de questionnements (lié au fait que je veux m'en servir pour de l'ému assez gourmande).
Sur la MBA le benchmark du processeur i7 (le plus haut sur cette gamme de MBA) approche le résultat de celui qui équipe le 1er MBP


----------

